# Hunter Biden



## Slade3200

I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.

To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?

Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?



.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No one does, some just understand that corruption is as american as apple pie, baseball and endless violence.
> 
> *Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid allegations that ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...3f5030-021b-11e9-9122-82e98f91ee6f_story.html
> Dec 18, 2018President Trump has agreed to shut down his embattled personal charity and to give away its remaining money amid allegations that he used the foundation for his personal and political benefit, New ...
> 
> *Tracking the Trump Administration Scandals, Allegations, and ...*
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> Mar 14, 2019A charity run by Eric Trump, one of the president's sons and a top executive at his namesake company, is under investigation by New York's attorney general.
> *Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims ...*
> 
> 
> Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims and hand over all money to groups approved by judge
> Dec 18, 2018Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims and hand over all money to groups approved by judge. An attorney for the Trump Foundation said in a statement that the attorney general ...
> *How corrupt are the Trump Charity Foundations? Totally and ...*
> 
> 
> How corrupt are the Trump Charity Foundations?  Totally and absolutely.
> May 26, 2017The first is the allegation that Trump used the Foundation's money for his own benefit, by channeling charitable contributions to buy things for himself. In 2007, at an auction benefiting a children's charity at Mar-a-Lago, Trump bid $12,000 for a helmet and jersey signed by then-Denver Broncos quarterback Tim Tebow.
> *Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is | The New ...*
> 
> 
> Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is
> Dec 18, 2018Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is The president agreed to shut down his un-charitable foundation. Is his biggest scam—The Trump Organization—the next to fall?
> *Trump's Scam Charity | The American Conservative*
> 
> 
> Trump's Scam Charity - The American Conservative
> Sep 14, 2016Trump's Scam Charity. Money from the Trump Foundation has also been used for political purposes, which is against the law. The Washington Post reported this month that Trump paid a penalty this year to the Internal Revenue Service for a 2013 donation in which the foundation gave $25,000 to a campaign group affiliated with Florida Attorney General Pamela Bondi (R).
> *Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit ...*
> 
> 
> Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit - The Ring of Fire Network
> Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit. The newly empowered Attorney General of the state of New York, Barbara Underwood, filed a suit yesterday, on Donald Trump's 72nd birthday, against Donald Trump and his children for the potentially illegal use of their charity in order to both enrich themselves and to aid their father's...
> *Donald Trump's history of corruption: a comprehensive ... - Vox*
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s history of corruption: a comprehensive review
> Oct 31, 2016Trump's corruption is a threat to our norms of governance. But his decades-long track record in the business sector and the nonprofit world, and his management of his current campaign, suggests he's willing to violate ethical norms too. He treats rules or laws as inconveniences. He ignores conflicts of interest.
> *The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet*
> 
> 
> The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet
> Jan 23, 2017Trump has demanded a retraction from the Times, and has threatened to sue several outlets. The paper, in a letter, refused. A woman who brought a rape case against Trump (twice) withdrew her suit in November, but in January, Summer Zervos sued Trump for defamation, after he labeled her claims of sexual assault false.
> *How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money ... - Forbes*
> 
> 
> How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money Into His Business
> Jun 6, 2017The Donald J. Trump Foundation famously acted like an arm of the overall business, using the charity's money to settle a Trump business lawsuit, make a political donation and even purchase ...
> More Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X
Click to expand...



What does that have to do with the topic of the thread?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

bear513 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No one does, some just understand that corruption is as american as apple pie, baseball and endless violence.
> 
> *Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid allegations that ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...3f5030-021b-11e9-9122-82e98f91ee6f_story.html
> Dec 18, 2018President Trump has agreed to shut down his embattled personal charity and to give away its remaining money amid allegations that he used the foundation for his personal and political benefit, New ...
> 
> *Tracking the Trump Administration Scandals, Allegations, and ...*
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> Mar 14, 2019A charity run by Eric Trump, one of the president's sons and a top executive at his namesake company, is under investigation by New York's attorney general.
> *Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims ...*
> 
> 
> Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims and hand over all money to groups approved by judge
> Dec 18, 2018Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims and hand over all money to groups approved by judge. An attorney for the Trump Foundation said in a statement that the attorney general ...
> *How corrupt are the Trump Charity Foundations? Totally and ...*
> 
> 
> How corrupt are the Trump Charity Foundations?  Totally and absolutely.
> May 26, 2017The first is the allegation that Trump used the Foundation's money for his own benefit, by channeling charitable contributions to buy things for himself. In 2007, at an auction benefiting a children's charity at Mar-a-Lago, Trump bid $12,000 for a helmet and jersey signed by then-Denver Broncos quarterback Tim Tebow.
> *Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is | The New ...*
> 
> 
> Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is
> Dec 18, 2018Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is The president agreed to shut down his un-charitable foundation. Is his biggest scam—The Trump Organization—the next to fall?
> *Trump's Scam Charity | The American Conservative*
> 
> 
> Trump's Scam Charity - The American Conservative
> Sep 14, 2016Trump's Scam Charity. Money from the Trump Foundation has also been used for political purposes, which is against the law. The Washington Post reported this month that Trump paid a penalty this year to the Internal Revenue Service for a 2013 donation in which the foundation gave $25,000 to a campaign group affiliated with Florida Attorney General Pamela Bondi (R).
> *Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit ...*
> 
> 
> Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit - The Ring of Fire Network
> Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit. The newly empowered Attorney General of the state of New York, Barbara Underwood, filed a suit yesterday, on Donald Trump's 72nd birthday, against Donald Trump and his children for the potentially illegal use of their charity in order to both enrich themselves and to aid their father's...
> *Donald Trump's history of corruption: a comprehensive ... - Vox*
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s history of corruption: a comprehensive review
> Oct 31, 2016Trump's corruption is a threat to our norms of governance. But his decades-long track record in the business sector and the nonprofit world, and his management of his current campaign, suggests he's willing to violate ethical norms too. He treats rules or laws as inconveniences. He ignores conflicts of interest.
> *The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet*
> 
> 
> The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet
> Jan 23, 2017Trump has demanded a retraction from the Times, and has threatened to sue several outlets. The paper, in a letter, refused. A woman who brought a rape case against Trump (twice) withdrew her suit in November, but in January, Summer Zervos sued Trump for defamation, after he labeled her claims of sexual assault false.
> *How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money ... - Forbes*
> 
> 
> How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money Into His Business
> Jun 6, 2017The Donald J. Trump Foundation famously acted like an arm of the overall business, using the charity's money to settle a Trump business lawsuit, make a political donation and even purchase ...
> More Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the topic of the thread?
Click to expand...



See "corruption".  It's all around you.


----------



## wamose

Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,


----------



## Seawytch

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.


----------



## progressive hunter

Seawytch said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
Click to expand...

only in your ignorant mind,,,


----------



## SAYIT

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation...


No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights have swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's OTOH certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:


Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election


The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
Click to expand...

only in your ignorant mind,,,


----------



## Wyatt earp

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
Click to expand...



To beat you clowns?

Hell I would sign a collusion with the devil. 


.


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
Click to expand...

There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.


----------



## edthecynic

bear513 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To beat you clowns?
> Hell I would sign a collusion with the devil.
Click to expand...

You already did!


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
Click to expand...

so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,


----------



## Wyatt earp

edthecynic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To beat you clowns?
> Hell I would sign a collusion with the devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already did!
Click to expand...



A capitalist country that you despise?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
Click to expand...

With childish memes?


.


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
Click to expand...

LIAR!
There have been 34 indicted.
Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!


----------



## Wyatt earp

You fuckers are calling an admitted drunk kicked out of the navy crack addict not corruption?


.


----------



## wamose

Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.


----------



## Wyatt earp

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
Click to expand...


For memes?


.


----------



## Slade3200

wamose said:


> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed million of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.


So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No one does, some just understand that corruption is as american as apple pie, baseball and endless violence.
> 
> *Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid allegations that ...*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...3f5030-021b-11e9-9122-82e98f91ee6f_story.html
> Dec 18, 2018President Trump has agreed to shut down his embattled personal charity and to give away its remaining money amid allegations that he used the foundation for his personal and political benefit, New ...
> 
> *Tracking the Trump Administration Scandals, Allegations, and ...*
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> Mar 14, 2019A charity run by Eric Trump, one of the president's sons and a top executive at his namesake company, is under investigation by New York's attorney general.
> *Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims ...*
> 
> 
> Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims and hand over all money to groups approved by judge
> Dec 18, 2018Trump agrees to shut down his charity amid corruption claims and hand over all money to groups approved by judge. An attorney for the Trump Foundation said in a statement that the attorney general ...
> *How corrupt are the Trump Charity Foundations? Totally and ...*
> How corrupt are the Trump Charity Foundations?  Totally and absolutely.
> May 26, 2017The first is the allegation that Trump used the Foundation's money for his own benefit, by channeling charitable contributions to buy things for himself. In 2007, at an auction benefiting a children's charity at Mar-a-Lago, Trump bid $12,000 for a helmet and jersey signed by then-Denver Broncos quarterback Tim Tebow.
> *Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is | The New ...*
> 
> 
> Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is
> Dec 18, 2018Trump Is Being Exposed for the Grifter That He Is The president agreed to shut down his un-charitable foundation. Is his biggest scam—The Trump Organization—the next to fall?
> *Trump's Scam Charity | The American Conservative*
> Trump's Scam Charity - The American Conservative
> Sep 14, 2016Trump's Scam Charity. Money from the Trump Foundation has also been used for political purposes, which is against the law. The Washington Post reported this month that Trump paid a penalty this year to the Internal Revenue Service for a 2013 donation in which the foundation gave $25,000 to a campaign group affiliated with Florida Attorney General Pamela Bondi (R).
> *Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit ...*
> Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit - The Ring of Fire Network
> Entire Trump Family Named In Massive Charity Fraud Lawsuit. The newly empowered Attorney General of the state of New York, Barbara Underwood, filed a suit yesterday, on Donald Trump's 72nd birthday, against Donald Trump and his children for the potentially illegal use of their charity in order to both enrich themselves and to aid their father's...
> *Donald Trump's history of corruption: a comprehensive ... - Vox*
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s history of corruption: a comprehensive review
> Oct 31, 2016Trump's corruption is a threat to our norms of governance. But his decades-long track record in the business sector and the nonprofit world, and his management of his current campaign, suggests he's willing to violate ethical norms too. He treats rules or laws as inconveniences. He ignores conflicts of interest.
> *The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet*
> 
> 
> The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet
> Jan 23, 2017Trump has demanded a retraction from the Times, and has threatened to sue several outlets. The paper, in a letter, refused. A woman who brought a rape case against Trump (twice) withdrew her suit in November, but in January, Summer Zervos sued Trump for defamation, after he labeled her claims of sexual assault false.
> *How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money ... - Forbes*
> 
> 
> How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money Into His Business
> Jun 6, 2017The Donald J. Trump Foundation famously acted like an arm of the overall business, using the charity's money to settle a Trump business lawsuit, make a political donation and even purchase ...
Click to expand...


Using drugs is far worse than cheating people out of their money with a fake charity!


----------



## toobfreak

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
Click to expand...

The impeachment is very focused on the Biden’s as the Trump team was insisting an investigation be opened in Exchange for aid and a visit. That is viewed by many to be a political agenda and an abuse of office by Trump


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
Click to expand...

OMG!!!  34 of them,,,and not a single one to trump,,,I would love to see them and which ones were for collusion,,,

none of those prove the DNC didnt collude with Ukraine officials, but the long list of documents prove they did,,,


----------



## Golfing Gator

bear513 said:


> You fuckers are calling an admitted drunk kicked out of the navy crack addict not corruption?
> 
> 
> .



why do you lie so much?


----------



## OldLady

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


The same reason I would defend an old drunk like you, bear.  His addiction -- which he apparently beat and which wasn't easy -- has nothing to do with this situation.  It's nothing but meaningless mud slinging.  You should be ashamed.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment is very focused on the Biden’s as the Trump team was insisting an investigation be opened in Exchange for aid and a visit. That is viewed by many to be a political agenda and an abuse of office by Trump
Click to expand...

if you mean a political agenda to bring former corrupt  politicians to justice I agree,,,
and you are leaving out the part where he asked first for the info on the DNC collusion in the same phone call,,,biden was an after thought,,,


----------



## Slade3200

SAYIT said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation...
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:
> 
> 
> Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.
Click to expand...

Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.


----------



## Wyatt earp

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason I would defend an old drunk like you, bear.  His addiction -- which he apparently beat and which wasn't easy -- has nothing to do with this situation.  It's nothing but meaningless mud slinging.  You should be ashamed.
Click to expand...


So the crack whore drunk beat addiction?


How ? Jenny Craig..


----------



## Wyatt earp

Slade3200 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation...
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:
> 
> 
> Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.
Click to expand...


----------



## wamose

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed million of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?
Click to expand...

Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.


----------



## Slade3200

wamose said:


> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.


Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!  34 of them,,,and not a single one to trump,,,I would love to see them and which ones were for collusion
Click to expand...

13 Russian nationals, 12 Russian military intelligence officers and 2 Russian shell companies were indicted for collusion, but you knew that already.


----------



## Slade3200

toobfreak said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
Click to expand...

Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.


----------



## The Purge

I swear Junior didn’t binge on cartel coke.

Well you’re wrong Joe Biden.

The cartel just killed a Mormon family.

..and your son was snorting their product.


----------



## Wyatt earp

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!  34 of them,,,and not a single one to trump,,,I would love to see them and which ones were for collusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 Russian nationals, 12 Russian military intelligence officers and 2 Russian shell companies were indicted for collusion, but you knew that already.
Click to expand...



And we arrested 99 North Korean girls for stealing Christmas


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment is very focused on the Biden’s as the Trump team was insisting an investigation be opened in Exchange for aid and a visit. That is viewed by many to be a political agenda and an abuse of office by Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you mean a political agenda to bring former corrupt  politicians to justice I agree,,,
> and you are leaving out the part where he asked first for the info on the DNC collusion in the same phone call,,,biden was an after thought,,,
Click to expand...

The Biden afterthought is a more blatant offense so I’m trying to keep it simple by focusing on that. But yes he also wanted a debunked conspiracy theory investigated as well


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
Click to expand...

bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,

you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

edthecynic said:


> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Slade3200 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
Click to expand...



Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?

And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.


Wow


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!  34 of them,,,and not a single one to trump,,,I would love to see them and which ones were for collusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 Russian nationals, 12 Russian military intelligence officers and 2 Russian shell companies were indicted for collusion, but you knew that already.
Click to expand...

so no americans,,,,only russians for colluding with other russians,,,

do you have russians in your closet???


----------



## progressive hunter

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
Click to expand...

epstien didnt commit suicide,,,


----------



## Slade3200

wamose said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed million of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.
Click to expand...

There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?


----------



## Wyatt earp

If I was a billionaire I wouldn't be in that jail cell..


----------



## Slade3200

The Purge said:


> I swear Junior didn’t binge on cartel coke.
> 
> Well you’re wrong Joe Biden.
> 
> The cartel just killed a Mormon family.
> 
> ..and your son was snorting their product.


please don’t troll my thread. I’m not interested in discussing that garbage


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment is very focused on the Biden’s as the Trump team was insisting an investigation be opened in Exchange for aid and a visit. That is viewed by many to be a political agenda and an abuse of office by Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you mean a political agenda to bring former corrupt  politicians to justice I agree,,,
> and you are leaving out the part where he asked first for the info on the DNC collusion in the same phone call,,,biden was an after thought,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden afterthought is a more blatant offense so I’m trying to keep it simple by focusing on that. But yes he also wanted a debunked conspiracy theory investigated as well
Click to expand...



NOOOO, your trying to keep it cloudy by ignoring the whole picture,,,,the way youre doing it is the same as lying,,,
the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth,,,anything less is a lie,,


----------



## Wyatt earp

progressive hunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
Click to expand...



Oh really he stab his self 20 times with a knife.. and he owned an island and shit..


He killed himself because he didnt have enough money to give to Hillary


----------



## progressive hunter

bear513 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really he stab his self 20 times with a knife.. and he owned an island and shit..
> 
> 
> He killed himself because he didnt have enough money to give to Hillary
Click to expand...



HUH???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
Click to expand...

You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?


----------



## Slade3200

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
Click to expand...

What is the crime? Spell it out for me


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
Click to expand...






Sure would be nice if could provide some evidence.   We have the DNC evidence.  You don't have squat for the RNC.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
Click to expand...



WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???

now your just being dishonest

and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????

sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
those are the facts,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment is very focused on the Biden’s as the Trump team was insisting an investigation be opened in Exchange for aid and a visit. That is viewed by many to be a political agenda and an abuse of office by Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you mean a political agenda to bring former corrupt  politicians to justice I agree,,,
> and you are leaving out the part where he asked first for the info on the DNC collusion in the same phone call,,,biden was an after thought,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden afterthought is a more blatant offense so I’m trying to keep it simple by focusing on that. But yes he also wanted a debunked conspiracy theory investigated as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO, your trying to keep it cloudy by ignoring the whole picture,,,,the way youre doing it is the same as lying,,,
> the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth,,,anything less is a lie,,
Click to expand...

I literally just said trump asked about investigating the crowdstrike conspiracy. I’m typing on my phone here so, not trying to write novels with every post. Leaving out crowdstrike doesn’t effect the argument. If you think it does then make your case.


----------



## toobfreak

progressive hunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
Click to expand...


Billionaires under protection who have beaten pedo charges before do not off themselves.


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me
Click to expand...





Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Seawytch said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
Click to expand...


How do you prove he "knew"?  How many years ago was this, with no proof ever provided?

That's why you are a dumbass! No thought processes occur in your head.  You merely parrot what your masters say.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
Click to expand...

as for what we need from hunter is  ''all the facts",,,

what is it hes trying to hide???
if he did nothing wrong then that will be the outcome,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
Click to expand...

Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:

“Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

toobfreak said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billionaires under protection who have beaten pedo charges before do not off themselves.
Click to expand...


When did he beat pedo charges?  

I also believe he did not kill himself.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.
Click to expand...

thank you for being the first to answer the question... is there any evidence to suspect Biden did that?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for what we need from hunter is  ''all the facts",,,
> 
> what is it hes trying to hide???
> if he did nothing wrong then that will be the outcome,,,
Click to expand...

What facts do you want to know?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachment is very focused on the Biden’s as the Trump team was insisting an investigation be opened in Exchange for aid and a visit. That is viewed by many to be a political agenda and an abuse of office by Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you mean a political agenda to bring former corrupt  politicians to justice I agree,,,
> and you are leaving out the part where he asked first for the info on the DNC collusion in the same phone call,,,biden was an after thought,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden afterthought is a more blatant offense so I’m trying to keep it simple by focusing on that. But yes he also wanted a debunked conspiracy theory investigated as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO, your trying to keep it cloudy by ignoring the whole picture,,,,the way youre doing it is the same as lying,,,
> the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth,,,anything less is a lie,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally just said trump asked about investigating the crowdstrike conspiracy. I’m typing on my phone here so, not trying to write novels with every post. Leaving out crowdstrike doesn’t effect the argument. If you think it does then make your case.
Click to expand...

of course crowdstrike effects this,,,and I already made my case for it,,,

he asked about them first and then later about biden,,,
its not like he talks to this guy everyday, so he was trying to get in as much as he could in one call,,,

its all relevant and to leave out big sections is being dishonest,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason I would defend an old drunk like you, bear.  His addiction -- which he apparently beat and which wasn't easy -- has nothing to do with this situation.  It's nothing but meaningless mud slinging.  You should be ashamed.
Click to expand...


"which he apparently beat"?

What on Earth gave you that idea?  He had already been through rehab when he popped on his Navy drug test!

He hasn't beaten anything and I bet he could not pass a drug test right now!


----------



## SAYIT

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!  34 of them,,,and not a single one to trump,,,I would love to see them and which ones were for collusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 Russian nationals, 12 Russian military intelligence officers and 2 Russian shell companies were indicted for collusion, but you knew that already.
Click to expand...

A prosecutor can indict a ham sandwich and neither indictments nor allegations are convictions. How many were convicted or even tried in court? How many Americans have been convicted of "collusion" or conspiracy in the matter? How long are you gonna pretend the witch-hunts are anything more than desperate, politically motivated witch-hunts?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for what we need from hunter is  ''all the facts",,,
> 
> what is it hes trying to hide???
> if he did nothing wrong then that will be the outcome,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts do you want to know?
Click to expand...



those have been posted so many times that iif you dont already know them its clear you dont want to,,,


----------



## SAYIT

Slade3200 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation...
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:
> 
> 
> Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.
Click to expand...

Uh-huh ... according to the talking heads. Sheesh.

Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest.


----------



## The Purge

Slade3200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear Junior didn’t binge on cartel coke.
> 
> Well you’re wrong Joe Biden.
> 
> The cartel just killed a Mormon family.
> 
> ..and your son was snorting their product.
> 
> 
> 
> please don’t troll my thread. I’m not interested in discussing that garbage
Click to expand...

Of course you are not interested in the truth. Hunter is an drug addict, Jojo knows it,  And he is part of the reason those Americans were killed....oh. you are still a piece of shit. I believed I had mentioned it before about you cowards refusing to talk about the HARD FACTS!


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachment is very focused on the Biden’s as the Trump team was insisting an investigation be opened in Exchange for aid and a visit. That is viewed by many to be a political agenda and an abuse of office by Trump
> 
> 
> 
> if you mean a political agenda to bring former corrupt  politicians to justice I agree,,,
> and you are leaving out the part where he asked first for the info on the DNC collusion in the same phone call,,,biden was an after thought,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden afterthought is a more blatant offense so I’m trying to keep it simple by focusing on that. But yes he also wanted a debunked conspiracy theory investigated as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO, your trying to keep it cloudy by ignoring the whole picture,,,,the way youre doing it is the same as lying,,,
> the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth,,,anything less is a lie,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally just said trump asked about investigating the crowdstrike conspiracy. I’m typing on my phone here so, not trying to write novels with every post. Leaving out crowdstrike doesn’t effect the argument. If you think it does then make your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course crowdstrike effects this,,,and I already made my case for it,,,
> 
> he asked about them first and then later about biden,,,
> its not like he talks to this guy everyday, so he was trying to get in as much as he could in one call,,,
> 
> its all relevant and to leave out big sections is being dishonest,,,
Click to expand...

its not dishonest, there are many other things I’m leaving out, like a White House visit and Rudy’s involvement and dozens of other elements. That doesn’t mean I’m lying, I’m just taking one point at a time. If you want to talk about crowdstrike then fine, what do you want to say about it? How does it relate to my question about Hunter Biden in the OP?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
Click to expand...

I dont see where he said joe cut the check,,,,

did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!

and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???


----------



## ph3iron

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Because he never did anything wrong.
$50000 a month on his dad's name?
Omg, no prob itch ivanka?
I guess you believe the cons line he took $15b from the Chinese?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for what we need from hunter is  ''all the facts",,,
> 
> what is it hes trying to hide???
> if he did nothing wrong then that will be the outcome,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> those have been posted so many times that iif you dont already know them its clear you dont want to,,,
Click to expand...

If you don’t want to talk about those points then don’t join the conversation... That’s the whole point of the OP... why are you on this thread?


----------



## The Purge

*"What a crock! These kinds of accusations are absurd, and have been happening since I swam to safely to shore from the sinking Titanic, and a few years later after I pushed Mallory off Everest so I could beat him to the summit, then lied about it. Hunter took my picture, so I've got proof."*


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for being the first to answer the question... is there any evidence to suspect Biden did that?
Click to expand...







The influence peddling is pretty clear.  Burisma was famous for placing people on its Board of Directors who could help it escape sanctions.  That's why even though Burisma was KNOWN to be incredibly corrupt,  nothing ever happened to them.


----------



## Slade3200

SAYIT said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation...
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:
> 
> 
> Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh ... according to the talking heads. Sheesh.
> 
> Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest.
Click to expand...

So what questions do you have for Hunter. What exactly are you trying to prove?


----------



## ph3iron

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
Click to expand...

Got a non blaze link?
Actual evidence?
So Ukraine lose money and its bidens fault?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you mean a political agenda to bring former corrupt  politicians to justice I agree,,,
> and you are leaving out the part where he asked first for the info on the DNC collusion in the same phone call,,,biden was an after thought,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden afterthought is a more blatant offense so I’m trying to keep it simple by focusing on that. But yes he also wanted a debunked conspiracy theory investigated as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO, your trying to keep it cloudy by ignoring the whole picture,,,,the way youre doing it is the same as lying,,,
> the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth,,,anything less is a lie,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally just said trump asked about investigating the crowdstrike conspiracy. I’m typing on my phone here so, not trying to write novels with every post. Leaving out crowdstrike doesn’t effect the argument. If you think it does then make your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course crowdstrike effects this,,,and I already made my case for it,,,
> 
> he asked about them first and then later about biden,,,
> its not like he talks to this guy everyday, so he was trying to get in as much as he could in one call,,,
> 
> its all relevant and to leave out big sections is being dishonest,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not dishonest, there are many other things I’m leaving out, like a White House visit and Rudy’s involvement and dozens of other elements. That doesn’t mean I’m lying, I’m just taking one point at a time. If you want to talk about crowdstrike then fine, what do you want to say about it? How does it relate to my question about Hunter Biden in the OP?
Click to expand...



its funny how you took the one point that all the others proved wrong and refuse to consider or talk about,,,


----------



## Slade3200

The Purge said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear Junior didn’t binge on cartel coke.
> 
> Well you’re wrong Joe Biden.
> 
> The cartel just killed a Mormon family.
> 
> ..and your son was snorting their product.
> 
> 
> 
> please don’t troll my thread. I’m not interested in discussing that garbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are not interested in the truth. Hunter is an drug addict, Jojo knows it,  And he is part of the reason those Americans were killed....oh. you are still a piece of shit. I believed I had mentioned it before about you cowards refusing to talk about the HARD FACTS!
Click to expand...

That’s not what this thread is about. Go start your own if you want to talk a out that nonsense.


----------



## progressive hunter

ph3iron said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a non blaze link?
> Actual evidence?
> So Ukraine lose money and its bidens fault?
Click to expand...

follow the story its got all the links to the documents,,,and all of them are not the blaze,,,


----------



## Faun

wamose said:


> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.


Huh? What did Biden do that was illegal??


----------



## ph3iron

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where he said joe cut the check,,,,
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
Click to expand...

So?
$6B is unexplained from our military budget.
Bidens fault?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation...
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:
> 
> 
> Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh ... according to the talking heads. Sheesh.
> 
> Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what questions do you have for Hunter. What exactly are you trying to prove?
Click to expand...



all the facts would be nice to know,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn’t send aid. The United States government sent aid. The VP doesn’t have the ability to cut checks for Billion dollars. You didn’t know that?! You should really get your facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where he said joe cut the check,,,,
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
Click to expand...

No I don’t know that. What’s your source on that... and please don’t link me to infowars


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
Click to expand...

What documented collusion would that be?


----------



## progressive hunter

ph3iron said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where he said joe cut the check,,,,
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> $6B is unexplained from our military budget.
> Bidens fault?
Click to expand...



dont change the subject,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What documented collusion would that be?
Click to expand...

that has been posted and if you dont know it its because you dont want to.,,,


----------



## ph3iron

Faun said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What did Biden do that was illegal??
Click to expand...

Schifty?
Zero college?
Nothing, the corrupt guy who Biden got fired is now in Russia.
I thought that's what the con wants?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> bidens own words prove you wrong,,,
> he clearly said he had POTUS approval to with hold the money, which he also said they submitted too by firing the guy,,,
> 
> you really need to get all the facts and stop selecting what youre upset about,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where he said joe cut the check,,,,
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t know that. What’s your source on that... and please don’t link me to infowars
Click to expand...



again,,,already posted many times,,,


----------



## ph3iron

Faun said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What did Biden do that was illegal??
Click to expand...

Schifty?
Zero college?
Nothing, the corrupt guy who Biden got fired is now in Russia.
I thought that's what the con wants?


----------



## The Purge




----------



## whitehall

Trump's last defense? Surely you jest. Biden's last defense is trying to convince a jury that he didn't threaten a Ukraine prosecutor to drop an investigation that might have led to the Russians in order to get a no show job for his junkie son. Biden admitted that he used political pressure to force Ukraine government to fire the prosecutor. Democrats want to impeach the President over a freaking phone call when the "whistle blower"'s lawyer admitted that he was engaged in a political coup on freaking inauguration day.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for being the first to answer the question... is there any evidence to suspect Biden did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The influence peddling is pretty clear.  Burisma was famous for placing people on its Board of Directors who could help it escape sanctions.  That's why even though Burisma was KNOWN to be incredibly corrupt,  nothing ever happened to them.
Click to expand...

ok so for that theory to hold water you’d have to have proof that Biden used his power and acted outside of the national interest to give favor to burisma and that Hunter lobbied him for it. What evidence do you have that they did that?


----------



## Faun

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for being the first to answer the question... is there any evidence to suspect Biden did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The influence peddling is pretty clear.  Burisma was famous for placing people on its Board of Directors who could help it escape sanctions.  That's why even though Burisma was KNOWN to be incredibly corrupt,  nothing ever happened to them.
Click to expand...

The claims of corruption by Burisma Holdings came before they hired Hunter Biden.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Crixus

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?




Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden afterthought is a more blatant offense so I’m trying to keep it simple by focusing on that. But yes he also wanted a debunked conspiracy theory investigated as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO, your trying to keep it cloudy by ignoring the whole picture,,,,the way youre doing it is the same as lying,,,
> the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth,,,anything less is a lie,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally just said trump asked about investigating the crowdstrike conspiracy. I’m typing on my phone here so, not trying to write novels with every post. Leaving out crowdstrike doesn’t effect the argument. If you think it does then make your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course crowdstrike effects this,,,and I already made my case for it,,,
> 
> he asked about them first and then later about biden,,,
> its not like he talks to this guy everyday, so he was trying to get in as much as he could in one call,,,
> 
> its all relevant and to leave out big sections is being dishonest,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not dishonest, there are many other things I’m leaving out, like a White House visit and Rudy’s involvement and dozens of other elements. That doesn’t mean I’m lying, I’m just taking one point at a time. If you want to talk about crowdstrike then fine, what do you want to say about it? How does it relate to my question about Hunter Biden in the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how you took the one point that all the others proved wrong and refuse to consider or talk about,,,
Click to expand...

What is it I’m refusing to talk about? I’ve been pretty open except for Purdge trolling the thread to talk about Hunter being a crackhead. 
If you want to talk about something then let’s talk about it. You seem to be trying too hard to prove I’m a liar instead of just discussing the topic at hand


----------



## ph3iron

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where he said joe cut the check,,,,
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t know that. What’s your source on that... and please don’t link me to infowars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again,,,already posted many times,,,
Click to expand...

Unbelievable garbage
The guy Biden got fired fled to Russia.
The new honest guy is the guy the con and Juliani are trying to get firedMaybe gateway pundit, Blaze, knees news, daily caller??


----------



## Faun

whitehall said:


> Trump's last defense? Surely you jest. Biden's last defense is trying to convince a jury that he didn't threaten a Ukraine prosecutor to drop an investigation that might have led to the Russians in order to get a no show job for his junkie son. Biden admitted that he used political pressure to force Ukraine government to fire the prosecutor. Democrats want to impeach the President over a freaking phone call when the "whistle blower"'s lawyer admitted that he was engaged in a political coup on freaking inauguration day.


There was no active investigation into Burisma Holdings when Biden finally got Poroshenko to sack Shokin...

*WSJ News Exclusive | Trump Repeatedly Pressed Ukraine President to Investigate Biden’s Son*

_Mr. Giuliani has suggested Mr. Biden’s motivation was to protect his son, a lawyer who has been involved in several investment and consulting firms, although *Mr. Shokin had already completed his investigation of Burisma Group* before he left office._​


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation...
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:
> 
> 
> Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh ... according to the talking heads. Sheesh.
> 
> Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what questions do you have for Hunter. What exactly are you trying to prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all the facts would be nice to know,,,
Click to expand...

Seems to me like we have the facts. What questions do you have?


----------



## The Purge




----------



## The Purge




----------



## Slade3200

whitehall said:


> Trump's last defense? Surely you jest. Biden's last defense is trying to convince a jury that he didn't threaten a Ukraine prosecutor to drop an investigation that might have led to the Russians in order to get a no show job for his junkie son. Biden admitted that he used political pressure to force Ukraine government to fire the prosecutor. Democrats want to impeach the President over a freaking phone call when the "whistle blower"'s lawyer admitted that he was engaged in a political coup on freaking inauguration day.


Yes Biden did that and admitted it and was perfectly justified in doing so. Job well done. What law do you think he broke?


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What documented collusion would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that has been posted and if you dont know it its because you dont want to.,,,
Click to expand...

Posted where? Where can I find that?


----------



## Crixus

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest. You will note how Trump's willingness to release the transcript contrasts with Adam Schiffty's lack of transparency and his unwillingness to call either the "whistleblower" or other witnesses on the Repub list. It's just another Dem scam to cover both their crimes and their 2020 desperation. 3 minutes that encapsulate 3 years of leftarded misery:
> 
> 
> Not one of those leftist talking heads has admitted they were, are, and will always be FOS but while their hysterical silliness contains no facts or news, it does feed our starving not-too-brights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh ... according to the talking heads. Sheesh.
> 
> Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what questions do you have for Hunter. What exactly are you trying to prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all the facts would be nice to know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me like we have the facts. What questions do you have?
Click to expand...



No, not all of them. The Bidens need to account for the cash. You would have to. I would have to. Why don't hey have to? All Trumps tax returns? I'm good with that. But also show us the menu trail from Ukrain and China. Then, let's have Mitch McConnel and his wife do the same with the money they got from China.


----------



## Slade3200

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
Click to expand...

Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.


----------



## ph3iron

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where he said joe cut the check,,,,
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t know that. What’s your source on that... and please don’t link me to infowars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again,,,already posted many times,,,
Click to expand...

Have you read ANYTHING about Shokin, the guy Biden forced out?
"Prosecutor General, he was accused of blocking major cases against allies and influential figures and hindering the fight against corruption in Ukraine.[6]"
Try wiki


----------



## Slade3200

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry about the talking heads, Trumps own people are testifying to it. The Republican narrative is evolving faster than gremlin in a swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh ... according to the talking heads. Sheesh.
> 
> Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what questions do you have for Hunter. What exactly are you trying to prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all the facts would be nice to know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me like we have the facts. What questions do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all of them. The Bidens need to account for the cash. You would have to. I would have to. Why don't hey have to? All Trumps tax returns? I'm good with that. But also show us the menu trail from Ukrain and China. Then, let's have Mitch McConnel and his wife do the same with the money they got from China.
Click to expand...

Biden has released his tax returns. Tell me where that money is


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> 
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!  34 of them,,,and not a single one to trump,,,I would love to see them and which ones were for collusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 Russian nationals, 12 Russian military intelligence officers and 2 Russian shell companies were indicted for collusion, but you knew that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no americans,,,,only russians for colluding with other russians,,,
> 
> do you have russians in your closet???
Click to expand...

Tramp OBSTRUCTED the investigation of the Americans involved.


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
Click to expand...

Tramp had him killed, as you well know!


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if could provide some evidence.   We have the DNC evidence.  You don't have squat for the RNC.
Click to expand...

You have NO evidence, only conspiracy theory GOSSIP!


----------



## JustAGuy1

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



LOL, you nor I know anything about what happened with the Biden's. Any thinking person would want to know the truth but not you. You believe EVERYTHING about Trump but nothing about the folks on the Left. How very American of you.


----------



## ph3iron

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
Click to expand...


There's no evidence.
Biden forced Shokin out
Our Blaze friends don't even know his name.
This guy
"Prosecutor General, he was accused of blocking major cases against allies and influential figures and hindering the fight against corruption in Ukraine.[6]"
As the founder of knees news said
"It's not our job to report the news, we post to support what our viewers already believe"
Look at bidens  taxes if you believe he laundered money


----------



## Dana7360

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed million of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?
Click to expand...




Hunter Biden doesn't have any information to add to this issue.

Biden had nothing to do with the actions of trump, giuliani, barr and the rest of trump's criminal cohorts.

Hunter has no knowledge of anything trump has done so there's nothing he could add or testify to in regard to trump's crimes.

I think it's lower than low to go after a person's child then try to pin their child's actions on the parent. We used to not do that here in America. No family member here in America is ever held accountable for the actions of another family member.

These people have absolutely no shame or sense of decency. But then, they never have.


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if could provide some evidence.   We have the DNC evidence.  You don't have squat for the RNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have NO evidence, only conspiracy theory GOSSIP!
Click to expand...


You mean......like you guys?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

The Purge said:


> *"What a crock! These kinds of accusations are absurd, and have been happening since I swam to safely to shore from the sinking Titanic, and a few years later after I pushed Mallory off Everest so I could beat him to the summit, then lied about it. Hunter took my picture, so I've got proof."*



Who the fudge is Mallory?


----------



## ph3iron

JustAGuy1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you nor I know anything about what happened with the Biden's. Any thinking person would want to know the truth but not you. You believe EVERYTHING about Trump but nothing about the folks on the Left. How very American of you.
Click to expand...

Zero Blaze evidence?
Don't believe our con grabbed vaginas?
For Christ sake read, Biden got a corrupt prosecuter out who is now in Russia??
What's that tell you. Look up Shokin, PLEASE


----------



## ph3iron

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"What a crock! These kinds of accusations are absurd, and have been happening since I swam to safely to shore from the sinking Titanic, and a few years later after I pushed Mallory off Everest so I could beat him to the summit, then lied about it. Hunter took my picture, so I've got proof."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fudge is Mallory?
Click to expand...

Gawd, not another draft dodger moniker?


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tramp had him killed, as you well know!
Click to expand...


LOL, Hillary did as you SHOULD know.


----------



## edthecynic

SAYIT said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> 
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!  34 of them,,,and not a single one to trump,,,I would love to see them and which ones were for collusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 Russian nationals, 12 Russian military intelligence officers and 2 Russian shell companies were indicted for collusion, but you knew that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A prosecutor can indict a ham sandwich and neither indictments nor allegations are convictions. How many were convicted or even tried in court? How many Americans have been convicted of "collusion" or conspiracy in the matter? How long are you gonna pretend the witch-hunts are anything more than desperate, politically motivated witch-hunts?
Click to expand...

Notice how the lying "human scum" Right move the goalposts when their lies are exposed!
The LIAR said there were NO indictments, and when I show there were 34 indicted suddenly it changes to convictions.


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???


Check Tramp's foundation.


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
Click to expand...


Yet nobody can produce it.....


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t understand what I said. I said Biden didn’t cut a check for a billion dollars to pay his sons boss. That’s painfully obvious, I dont know why You’d even try to push back on that. Our gov approved the aid and Biden leveraged it to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. Nothing illegal. And also nothing to do with my question in the OP. What do you need to know from Hunter Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a non blaze link?
> Actual evidence?
> So Ukraine lose money and its bidens fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> follow the story its got all the links to the documents,,,and all of them are not the blaze,,,
Click to expand...

Deep Fake "documents," you mean!


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
Click to expand...


Lie. When Barr and Durham start indicting people you will accept it?


----------



## edthecynic

JustAGuy1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet nobody can produce it.....
Click to expand...

It's in the Mueller report.
READ THE REPORT!


----------



## edthecynic

JustAGuy1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie. When Barr and Durham start indicting people you will accept it?
Click to expand...

The Barr witch hunt will indict no one.


----------



## JustAGuy1

ph3iron said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you nor I know anything about what happened with the Biden's. Any thinking person would want to know the truth but not you. You believe EVERYTHING about Trump but nothing about the folks on the Left. How very American of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero Blaze evidence?
> Don't believe our con grabbed vaginas?
> For Christ sake read, Biden got a corrupt prosecuter out who is now in Russia??
> What's that tell you. Look up Shokin, PLEASE
Click to expand...


I am paying attention to the entire thing, ALL you know what is what the Media has told you, you swallow it like Obama jizz. That's why thinking americans despise people like you. EVERYTHING the media tells you about Trump is true and no matter WHAT you hear about the Left it's false. GFYS.


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie. When Barr and Durham start indicting people you will accept it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Barr witch hunt will indict no one.
Click to expand...


 (smile) If it does you will accept it just like you do with everything you hear about Trump? Yes?


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SAID BIDEN CUT THE CHECK HIMSELF???
> 
> now your just being dishonest
> 
> and when was that prosecutor proven corrupt???,,,NEVER,,,
> in fact 3 weeks before they fired him he started an investigation against a corrupt guy hunter worked for, and then after he got fired they cleared the guy of any wrong doing,,,
> so he was fired for investigating an innocent guy????
> 
> sorry but biden had that investigation squashed to protect his son,,,
> those are the facts,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a non blaze link?
> Actual evidence?
> So Ukraine lose money and its bidens fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> follow the story its got all the links to the documents,,,and all of them are not the blaze,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep Fake "documents," you mean!
Click to expand...


Prove they are fake.


----------



## Crixus

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh ... according to the talking heads. Sheesh.
> 
> Trump's call to Prez Zelensky was a proper use of his authority and claiming he was demanding "dirt on a political rival" is the same BS desperate not-too-brights swallowed from Russiagate to Prof Blasey-Fraud. The Biden's certainly perpetrated a fraud using our tax dollars to feather Hunter's nest.
> 
> 
> 
> So what questions do you have for Hunter. What exactly are you trying to prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all the facts would be nice to know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me like we have the facts. What questions do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all of them. The Bidens need to account for the cash. You would have to. I would have to. Why don't hey have to? All Trumps tax returns? I'm good with that. But also show us the menu trail from Ukrain and China. Then, let's have Mitch McConnel and his wife do the same with the money they got from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has released his tax returns. Tell me where that money is
Click to expand...



I bet he did. Did you even read he book or are you like everyone else and just getting the details off Twitter and cable news?


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you nor I know anything about what happened with the Biden's. Any thinking person would want to know the truth but not you. You believe EVERYTHING about Trump but nothing about the folks on the Left. How very American of you.
Click to expand...

always interested in the truth. But empty accusations and Investigations with no evidence are called witch hunts. You should be very aware of the concept. If there is evidence of illegal activity then investigate. If not then Trump is fishing for political talking points... he needs to run against a “Crooked”... it’s so damn obvious


----------



## edthecynic

JustAGuy1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tramp had him killed, as you well know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Hillary did as you SHOULD know.
Click to expand...

Hillary is POWERLESS. Tramp has the clout to get his rapist buddy Epstein killed.


----------



## Crixus

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
Click to expand...


You know that's not how it works. You haven't even read the excerpt from the book where the Claim all got started a long ass time ago. The Bidens were reported on long before Trump was even involved. READ THE BOOK. At least try and not be a sheep getting fed your facts by Hannity or whomever. It you did that, you would see I'm not really disagreeing with ya. Just trying to help you not be an ignorant slave.


----------



## edthecynic

JustAGuy1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie. When Barr and Durham start indicting people you will accept it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Barr witch hunt will indict no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (smile) If it does you will accept it just like you do with everything you hear about Trump? Yes?
Click to expand...

The Barr Witch Hunt will manufacture Deep Fake "evidence" unacceptable to any honest person.


----------



## edthecynic

JustAGuy1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wamose wrote this which I was responding to:
> 
> “Yeah, good old Hunter. His daddy sent his Ukraine boss a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure he kept getting a paycheck for his know nothing, do nothing job. I guess his daddy arranging that payoff worked out pretty good for Comrade crackhead.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a non blaze link?
> Actual evidence?
> So Ukraine lose money and its bidens fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> follow the story its got all the links to the documents,,,and all of them are not the blaze,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep Fake "documents," you mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove they are fake.
Click to expand...

You deny they are fake, that proves they are fake.
Thank you.


----------



## Slade3200

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what questions do you have for Hunter. What exactly are you trying to prove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the facts would be nice to know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me like we have the facts. What questions do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all of them. The Bidens need to account for the cash. You would have to. I would have to. Why don't hey have to? All Trumps tax returns? I'm good with that. But also show us the menu trail from Ukrain and China. Then, let's have Mitch McConnel and his wife do the same with the money they got from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has released his tax returns. Tell me where that money is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he did. Did you even read he book or are you like everyone else and just getting the details off Twitter and cable news?
Click to expand...

Did I read what book?


----------



## Crixus

edthecynic said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tramp had him killed, as you well know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Hillary did as you SHOULD know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is POWERLESS. Tramp has the clout to get his rapist buddy Epstein killed.
Click to expand...



Well, Trump and the Clintons used to pal around allot. Maybe she knew a guy who knew a guy?


----------



## Crixus

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the facts would be nice to know,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like we have the facts. What questions do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all of them. The Bidens need to account for the cash. You would have to. I would have to. Why don't hey have to? All Trumps tax returns? I'm good with that. But also show us the menu trail from Ukrain and China. Then, let's have Mitch McConnel and his wife do the same with the money they got from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has released his tax returns. Tell me where that money is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he did. Did you even read he book or are you like everyone else and just getting the details off Twitter and cable news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I read what book?
Click to expand...



Thank you. You made my point.


----------



## Slade3200

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that's not how it works. You haven't even read the excerpt from the book where the Claim all got started a long ass time ago. The Bidens were reported on long before Trump was even involved. READ THE BOOK. At least try and not be a sheep getting fed your facts by Hannity or whomever. It you did that, you would see I'm not really disagreeing with ya. Just trying to help you not be an ignorant slave.
Click to expand...

If you want to help then post the excerpt your talking about instead of calling people ignorant slaves and telling them to read a book


----------



## edthecynic

Crixus said:


> Did you even read he book


I read only she books.


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you know there is almost 8 billion dollars of aid to Ukraine that has gone missing???  and several billions of it were to people hunter worked for,,,GONE!!!!
> 
> and most of it was under the direction/control  of joe biden???
> 
> 
> 
> Got a non blaze link?
> Actual evidence?
> So Ukraine lose money and its bidens fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can do it, right?
> follow the story its got all the links to the documents,,,and all of them are not the blaze,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep Fake "documents," you mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny they are fake, that proves they are fake.
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


LOL, you're a bright one kid. Prove they are fake, you can prove it right? I mean you believe SO strongly you MUST have some proof?


----------



## skews13

Slade3200 said:


> I understan that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



There are no unanswered questions. 

That's because there are no questions.

There is bullshit, on top of bullshit, by a bunch of bullshitters.

There isn't even bad PR on Bidens part.

Now a hotel in Istanbul that is the reason for a President to let our allies in Syria get slaughtered, to the disrespect of our military. That's bad PR.

If Joe Biden is the nominee, it should be the one thing he sticks up Trumps ass so far, that he chokes on it. 

In fact every single Democrat running to take a Senate seat from Republicans should make this a campaign commercial, every American sees before the election. Now there's a PR move.


----------



## Crixus

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that's not how it works. You haven't even read the excerpt from the book where the Claim all got started a long ass time ago. The Bidens were reported on long before Trump was even involved. READ THE BOOK. At least try and not be a sheep getting fed your facts by Hannity or whomever. It you did that, you would see I'm not really disagreeing with ya. Just trying to help you not be an ignorant slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to help then post the excerpt your talking about instead of calling people ignorant slaves and telling them to read a book
Click to expand...



No. I won't. The book has been out long enough you can get it for $6.00 at half price books, and I'm positive you can find a free down load. I find it hard to believe that no one here has even read the book by the guy who planted this seed. 


Peter Schweizer - Wikipedia


That's the author. One of the books is called "secret empires" or some such. I have questions as to why Mitch McConnel and Elain Chaw aren't having a few questions tossed their way.


----------



## edthecynic

JustAGuy1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a non blaze link?
> Actual evidence?
> So Ukraine lose money and its bidens fault?
> 
> 
> 
> you can do it, right?
> follow the story its got all the links to the documents,,,and all of them are not the blaze,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep Fake "documents," you mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny they are fake, that proves they are fake.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you're a bright one kid. Prove they are fake, you can prove it right? I mean you believe SO strongly you MUST have some proof?
Click to expand...

Everything from the Right is FAKE. Everybody with at least one working brain cell knows that!


----------



## Slade3200

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that's not how it works. You haven't even read the excerpt from the book where the Claim all got started a long ass time ago. The Bidens were reported on long before Trump was even involved. READ THE BOOK. At least try and not be a sheep getting fed your facts by Hannity or whomever. It you did that, you would see I'm not really disagreeing with ya. Just trying to help you not be an ignorant slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to help then post the excerpt your talking about instead of calling people ignorant slaves and telling them to read a book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I won't. The book has been out long enough you can get it for $6.00 at half price books, and I'm positive you can find a free down load. I find it hard to believe that no one here has even read the book by the guy who planted this seed.
> 
> 
> Peter Schweizer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> That's the author. One of the books is called "secret empires" or some such. I have questions as to why Mitch McConnel and Elain Chaw aren't having a few questions tossed their way.
Click to expand...

I don’t read political books. Theres a new one coming out every day by some politician, news anchor, pundant, or ex staffer trying to cash in.

if somebody strikes oil we will see it


----------



## Seawytch

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you prove he "knew"?  How many years ago was this, with no proof ever provided?
> 
> That's why you are a dumbass! No thought processes occur in your head.  You merely parrot what your masters say.
Click to expand...


Multiple people testifying that they told him.


----------



## Crixus

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that's not how it works. You haven't even read the excerpt from the book where the Claim all got started a long ass time ago. The Bidens were reported on long before Trump was even involved. READ THE BOOK. At least try and not be a sheep getting fed your facts by Hannity or whomever. It you did that, you would see I'm not really disagreeing with ya. Just trying to help you not be an ignorant slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to help then post the excerpt your talking about instead of calling people ignorant slaves and telling them to read a book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I won't. The book has been out long enough you can get it for $6.00 at half price books, and I'm positive you can find a free down load. I find it hard to believe that no one here has even read the book by the guy who planted this seed.
> 
> 
> Peter Schweizer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> That's the author. One of the books is called "secret empires" or some such. I have questions as to why Mitch McConnel and Elain Chaw aren't having a few questions tossed their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t read political books. Theres a new one coming out every day by some politician, news anchor, pundant, or ex staffer trying to cash in.
> 
> if somebody strikes oil we will see it
Click to expand...



This Biden thing has been out there for ever. Yes, Biden is a slimy corrupt piece of shit. I hope he dies in as much pain or more then his son Bo did. But it's not just him. It's all of them. There are no good polititions. Trump is not Gawds presidant. Trump is a corrupt turd like Obama was. This is all smoke and mirrors until the tiff among the political elite gets settled.


----------



## SAYIT

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp had him killed, as you well know!
Click to expand...




edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if could provide some evidence.   We have the DNC evidence.  You don't have squat for the RNC.
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO evidence, only conspiracy theory GOSSIP!
Click to expand...

And with that very leftarded inanity Eddie again makes it unnecessary for anyone to point out just how STUPID he is.
Thank you, Eddie ... mission accomplished.


----------



## Slade3200

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that's not how it works. You haven't even read the excerpt from the book where the Claim all got started a long ass time ago. The Bidens were reported on long before Trump was even involved. READ THE BOOK. At least try and not be a sheep getting fed your facts by Hannity or whomever. It you did that, you would see I'm not really disagreeing with ya. Just trying to help you not be an ignorant slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to help then post the excerpt your talking about instead of calling people ignorant slaves and telling them to read a book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I won't. The book has been out long enough you can get it for $6.00 at half price books, and I'm positive you can find a free down load. I find it hard to believe that no one here has even read the book by the guy who planted this seed.
> 
> 
> Peter Schweizer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> That's the author. One of the books is called "secret empires" or some such. I have questions as to why Mitch McConnel and Elain Chaw aren't having a few questions tossed their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t read political books. Theres a new one coming out every day by some politician, news anchor, pundant, or ex staffer trying to cash in.
> 
> if somebody strikes oil we will see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This Biden thing has been out there for ever. Yes, Biden is a slimy corrupt piece of shit. I hope he dies in as much pain or more then his son Bo did. But it's not just him. It's all of them. There are no good polititions. Trump is not Gawds presidant. Trump is a corrupt turd like Obama was. This is all smoke and mirrors until the tiff among the political elite gets settled.
Click to expand...

It’s easy to be the peanut gallery. You sound like a disturbed individual who makes up for his inadequacies and insecurities by bitching about others and diving into conspiracy theories. Instead of playing the victim for the rest of your days why don’t you try to put yourself out there and actually do something useful with your life.


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can do it, right?
> follow the story its got all the links to the documents,,,and all of them are not the blaze,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Fake "documents," you mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny they are fake, that proves they are fake.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you're a bright one kid. Prove they are fake, you can prove it right? I mean you believe SO strongly you MUST have some proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything from the Right is FAKE. Everybody with at least one working brain cell knows that!
Click to expand...



so you dont even have one working brain cell,,,
we already knew that,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that's not how it works. You haven't even read the excerpt from the book where the Claim all got started a long ass time ago. The Bidens were reported on long before Trump was even involved. READ THE BOOK. At least try and not be a sheep getting fed your facts by Hannity or whomever. It you did that, you would see I'm not really disagreeing with ya. Just trying to help you not be an ignorant slave.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to help then post the excerpt your talking about instead of calling people ignorant slaves and telling them to read a book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I won't. The book has been out long enough you can get it for $6.00 at half price books, and I'm positive you can find a free down load. I find it hard to believe that no one here has even read the book by the guy who planted this seed.
> 
> 
> Peter Schweizer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> That's the author. One of the books is called "secret empires" or some such. I have questions as to why Mitch McConnel and Elain Chaw aren't having a few questions tossed their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t read political books. Theres a new one coming out every day by some politician, news anchor, pundant, or ex staffer trying to cash in.
> 
> if somebody strikes oil we will see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This Biden thing has been out there for ever. Yes, Biden is a slimy corrupt piece of shit. I hope he dies in as much pain or more then his son Bo did. But it's not just him. It's all of them. There are no good polititions. Trump is not Gawds presidant. Trump is a corrupt turd like Obama was. This is all smoke and mirrors until the tiff among the political elite gets settled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s easy to be the peanut gallery. You sound like a disturbed individual who makes up for his inadequacies and insecurities by bitching about others and diving into conspiracy theories. Instead of playing the victim for the rest of your days why don’t you try to put yourself out there and actually do something useful with your life.
Click to expand...



this isnt a theory,,,its all backed up by documents and testimony


----------



## progressive hunter

ph3iron said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you follow the money. How much of that money did "Scranton Joe" get? If your answer is "well, he doesn't get any, it was all on the up and up". Then you are blinded by hatred of the orange one and a perfect excample of one of those folks who live their day by the 24 hour news cycle. You are right, this has been out there forever. Years ago was the first time I heard about Joe Biden and his Sons corrupt deal that used his daddy's position and name to make millions for them both. If one was honest, they woul point out the book that this was first mentioned in. They would also point out that the book also mentioned Mitch McConnel and his family making serious money with the Chinese.  I don't care if it's Trump, Obama or whoever, they are all corrupt. And if one can say it's completely lagit to pay a cocaine addict whose habit got them tossed out of the nay then I just don't know what to say. Many places can't even employ a person who failed a drug test and is still obviously addicted to drugs and those are $12.00 an hour jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unlike Trump, Biden has released his tax returns so please connect the dots on how he funneled money through Ukraine to enrich himself and his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence.
> Biden forced Shokin out
> Our Blaze friends don't even know his name.
> This guy
> "Prosecutor General, he was accused of blocking major cases against allies and influential figures and hindering the fight against corruption in Ukraine.[6]"
> As the founder of knees news said
> "It's not our job to report the news, we post to support what our viewers already believe"
> Look at bidens  taxes if you believe he laundered money
Click to expand...



the facts say your wrong,,,


and who said biden laundered money???


----------



## progressive hunter

ph3iron said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you nor I know anything about what happened with the Biden's. Any thinking person would want to know the truth but not you. You believe EVERYTHING about Trump but nothing about the folks on the Left. How very American of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero Blaze evidence?
> Don't believe our con grabbed vaginas?
> For Christ sake read, Biden got a corrupt prosecuter out who is now in Russia??
> What's that tell you. Look up Shokin, PLEASE
Click to expand...



the evidence isnt from the blaze,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for being the first to answer the question... is there any evidence to suspect Biden did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The influence peddling is pretty clear.  Burisma was famous for placing people on its Board of Directors who could help it escape sanctions.  That's why even though Burisma was KNOWN to be incredibly corrupt,  nothing ever happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so for that theory to hold water you’d have to have proof that Biden used his power and acted outside of the national interest to give favor to burisma and that Hunter lobbied him for it. What evidence do you have that they did that?
Click to expand...



that evidence has already been posted many times,,,and if you dont know it by now its your fault not ours,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to help then post the excerpt your talking about instead of calling people ignorant slaves and telling them to read a book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I won't. The book has been out long enough you can get it for $6.00 at half price books, and I'm positive you can find a free down load. I find it hard to believe that no one here has even read the book by the guy who planted this seed.
> 
> 
> Peter Schweizer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> That's the author. One of the books is called "secret empires" or some such. I have questions as to why Mitch McConnel and Elain Chaw aren't having a few questions tossed their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t read political books. Theres a new one coming out every day by some politician, news anchor, pundant, or ex staffer trying to cash in.
> 
> if somebody strikes oil we will see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This Biden thing has been out there for ever. Yes, Biden is a slimy corrupt piece of shit. I hope he dies in as much pain or more then his son Bo did. But it's not just him. It's all of them. There are no good polititions. Trump is not Gawds presidant. Trump is a corrupt turd like Obama was. This is all smoke and mirrors until the tiff among the political elite gets settled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s easy to be the peanut gallery. You sound like a disturbed individual who makes up for his inadequacies and insecurities by bitching about others and diving into conspiracy theories. Instead of playing the victim for the rest of your days why don’t you try to put yourself out there and actually do something useful with your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt a theory,,,its all backed up by documents and testimony
Click to expand...

If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t and Rudy Guliani is running around Ukraine trying to sneak deals for them to open an investigation just show the cards. Sorry man, you’ve been duped. It wasn’t even sly


----------



## JustAGuy1

^^^^^ LOL


----------



## ph3iron

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me[/QUOT
> 
> Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for being the first to answer the question... is there any evidence to suspect Biden did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The con cult don't even know the burisma "investigation" was before hunter joined.
> "Shokin claimed in May 2019 that he had been investigating Burisma Holdings.[13][34][35] However, Vitaly Kasko, who had been Shokin's deputy overseeing international cooperation before resigning in February 2016 citing corruption in the office, provided documents to Bloomberg News indicating that under Shokin, the investigation into Burisma had been dormant.[36][37] Also, the investigation into Burisma only pertained to events happening before Hunter Biden joined the company.[38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The influence peddling is pretty clear.  Burisma was famous for placing people on its Board of Directors who could help it escape sanctions.  That's why even though Burisma was KNOWN to be incredibly corrupt,  nothing ever happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so for that theory to hold water you’d have to have proof that Biden used his power and acted outside of the national interest to give favor to burisma and that Hunter lobbied him for it. What evidence do you have that they did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that evidence has already been posted many times,,,and if you dont know it by now its your fault not ours,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> ^^^^^ LOL


I appreciate your support!


----------



## toobfreak

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the crime? Spell it out for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Influence peddling.  More to the point, if it can be shown, in any way that biden directed USAID payments to Burisma, that is the kiss of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for being the first to answer the question... is there any evidence to suspect Biden did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The influence peddling is pretty clear.  Burisma was famous for placing people on its Board of Directors who could help it escape sanctions.  That's why even though Burisma was KNOWN to be incredibly corrupt,  nothing ever happened to them.
Click to expand...

Sounds incredibly similar to how the Democrats work within our federal government.


----------



## toobfreak

edthecynic said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tramp had him killed, as you well know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, Hillary did as you SHOULD know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is POWERLESS. Tramp has the clout to get his rapist buddy Epstein killed.
Click to expand...

I think you're rather cornfused, Edith.  Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein from a few public encounters that had long since grown cold.  It is Billy Clinton who was close buds with Jeff, as witnessed by the painting of Little Willy in his house!


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
Click to expand...


You're still peddling that malarkey?


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
Click to expand...


List the grounds.


----------



## edthecynic

toobfreak said:


> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein


They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> List the grounds.
Click to expand...

Kiss my ass!


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still peddling that malarkey?
Click to expand...

It is malarkey only to the most ignorant of morons!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Seawytch said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
Click to expand...

ummm Joe Biden bragged about it


----------



## JustAGuy1

edthecynic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
Click to expand...


Was she someone close to you? Did it turn you on?


----------



## Slade3200

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
Click to expand...

How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I won't. The book has been out long enough you can get it for $6.00 at half price books, and I'm positive you can find a free down load. I find it hard to believe that no one here has even read the book by the guy who planted this seed.
> 
> 
> Peter Schweizer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> That's the author. One of the books is called "secret empires" or some such. I have questions as to why Mitch McConnel and Elain Chaw aren't having a few questions tossed their way.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t read political books. Theres a new one coming out every day by some politician, news anchor, pundant, or ex staffer trying to cash in.
> 
> if somebody strikes oil we will see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This Biden thing has been out there for ever. Yes, Biden is a slimy corrupt piece of shit. I hope he dies in as much pain or more then his son Bo did. But it's not just him. It's all of them. There are no good polititions. Trump is not Gawds presidant. Trump is a corrupt turd like Obama was. This is all smoke and mirrors until the tiff among the political elite gets settled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s easy to be the peanut gallery. You sound like a disturbed individual who makes up for his inadequacies and insecurities by bitching about others and diving into conspiracy theories. Instead of playing the victim for the rest of your days why don’t you try to put yourself out there and actually do something useful with your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt a theory,,,its all backed up by documents and testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t and Rudy Guliani is running around Ukraine trying to sneak deals for them to open an investigation just show the cards. Sorry man, you’ve been duped. It wasn’t even sly
Click to expand...

I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,

you live in a dream world,,,

if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,


----------



## Seawytch

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
Click to expand...


Bragged about what? Do you know? What did Biden say that disturbed you?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
Click to expand...

if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal

thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,


----------



## Lesh

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


This is just Trump trying for a replay of 2016 with Biden taking on the Hillary role. Of course there was nothing illegal in either case but the mere claim of an "investigation" is all Trump wants.

Maybe Billy the Bagman will open an investigation of the Bidens days before the election huh?


----------



## Dana7360

edthecynic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
Click to expand...




Yet trump didn't go to the police to report it. 

trump protected epstein from being brought to justice.

Resulting in countless other girls being abused.


----------



## progressive hunter

Lesh said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just Trump trying for a replay of 2016 with Biden taking on the Hillary role. Of course there was nothing illegal in either case but the mere claim of an "investigation" is all Trump wants.
> 
> Maybe Billy the Bagman will open an investigation of the Bidens days before the election huh?
Click to expand...

according to the documEnted faCTS THERE IS A VERY GOOD CHANCE SOMETHING ILLEGAL HAPPENED,,,AND AN Investigation will prove it,,,

if theres nothing to hide whats the problem???


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> List the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kiss my ass!
Click to expand...


We'll take that to mean you either don't know or can't.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still peddling that malarkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is malarkey only to the most ignorant of morons!
Click to expand...


I'm sure you believe that. Hold onto it, you may need it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

hadit said:


> I'm sure you believe that. Hold onto it, you may need it.



Hadit, how are you doing? I hardly ever see you on here.


----------



## Lesh

progressive hunter said:


> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???


Becauase Republicans use bullshit investigations politically?


progressive hunter said:


> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,



Odd...that didn't happen in 2016 did it?



progressive hunter said:


> according to the documEnted faCTS THERE IS A VERY GOOD CHANCE SOMETHING ILLEGAL HAPPENED,,,AND AN Investigation will prove it,,,



What "documEnted faCTS" moron?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t read political books. Theres a new one coming out every day by some politician, news anchor, pundant, or ex staffer trying to cash in.
> 
> if somebody strikes oil we will see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Biden thing has been out there for ever. Yes, Biden is a slimy corrupt piece of shit. I hope he dies in as much pain or more then his son Bo did. But it's not just him. It's all of them. There are no good polititions. Trump is not Gawds presidant. Trump is a corrupt turd like Obama was. This is all smoke and mirrors until the tiff among the political elite gets settled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s easy to be the peanut gallery. You sound like a disturbed individual who makes up for his inadequacies and insecurities by bitching about others and diving into conspiracy theories. Instead of playing the victim for the rest of your days why don’t you try to put yourself out there and actually do something useful with your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt a theory,,,its all backed up by documents and testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t and Rudy Guliani is running around Ukraine trying to sneak deals for them to open an investigation just show the cards. Sorry man, you’ve been duped. It wasn’t even sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,
> 
> you live in a dream world,,,
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
Click to expand...

If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.


----------



## progressive hunter

Lesh said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> 
> 
> 
> Becauase Republicans use bullshit investigations politically?
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd...that didn't happen in 2016 did it?
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to the documEnted faCTS THERE IS A VERY GOOD CHANCE SOMETHING ILLEGAL HAPPENED,,,AND AN Investigation will prove it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "documEnted faCTS" moron?
Click to expand...

sorry I didnt realize you are one of the low information voters,,,,

once you get educated get back to me so we can have a productive discussion,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Biden thing has been out there for ever. Yes, Biden is a slimy corrupt piece of shit. I hope he dies in as much pain or more then his son Bo did. But it's not just him. It's all of them. There are no good polititions. Trump is not Gawds presidant. Trump is a corrupt turd like Obama was. This is all smoke and mirrors until the tiff among the political elite gets settled.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s easy to be the peanut gallery. You sound like a disturbed individual who makes up for his inadequacies and insecurities by bitching about others and diving into conspiracy theories. Instead of playing the victim for the rest of your days why don’t you try to put yourself out there and actually do something useful with your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt a theory,,,its all backed up by documents and testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t and Rudy Guliani is running around Ukraine trying to sneak deals for them to open an investigation just show the cards. Sorry man, you’ve been duped. It wasn’t even sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,
> 
> you live in a dream world,,,
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.
Click to expand...

good deflection,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
Click to expand...

its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
Click to expand...

got a link???


----------



## JustAGuy1

Lesh said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> 
> 
> 
> Becauase Republicans use bullshit investigations politically?
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd...that didn't happen in 2016 did it?
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to the documEnted faCTS THERE IS A VERY GOOD CHANCE SOMETHING ILLEGAL HAPPENED,,,AND AN Investigation will prove it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "documEnted faCTS" moron?
Click to expand...


Whats "Becauase" moron? 
Your precious Dems have been using bullshit investigations for 3 years now but you don't care about that do you?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s easy to be the peanut gallery. You sound like a disturbed individual who makes up for his inadequacies and insecurities by bitching about others and diving into conspiracy theories. Instead of playing the victim for the rest of your days why don’t you try to put yourself out there and actually do something useful with your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt a theory,,,its all backed up by documents and testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t and Rudy Guliani is running around Ukraine trying to sneak deals for them to open an investigation just show the cards. Sorry man, you’ve been duped. It wasn’t even sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,
> 
> you live in a dream world,,,
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good deflection,,,
Click to expand...

I didn’t deflect I gave a direct answer to your question.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt a theory,,,its all backed up by documents and testimony
> 
> 
> 
> If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t and Rudy Guliani is running around Ukraine trying to sneak deals for them to open an investigation just show the cards. Sorry man, you’ve been duped. It wasn’t even sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,
> 
> you live in a dream world,,,
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t deflect I gave a direct answer to your question.
Click to expand...



NO YOU DIDNT,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
Click to expand...

of course I do, I don’t just make shit up. Here’s info about a letter signed by Ron Johnson and other GOP senators calling for reform in the prosecutors office... do your own research to verify if you don’t like Axios. Also look into the IMF and other world leaders who called for these reforms. I’m surprised you don’t already know this though. You should research this stuff better.
3 GOP senators called for Ukrainian government reform in 2016 letter


----------



## Lesh

progressive hunter said:


> sorry I didnt realize you are one of the low information voters,,,,
> 
> once you get educated get back to me so we can have a productive discussion,,,



Thank your for admitting that you are pulling shit outta your butt



progressive hunter said:


> got a link???



Really? YOU...asking for a link?

Funny guy...


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t and Rudy Guliani is running around Ukraine trying to sneak deals for them to open an investigation just show the cards. Sorry man, you’ve been duped. It wasn’t even sly
> 
> 
> 
> I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,
> 
> you live in a dream world,,,
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t deflect I gave a direct answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DIDNT,,,
Click to expand...

Are you slow?

you asked...

 “I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,“

I answered....

“If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.”

it doesn’t get more direct than that.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
Click to expand...

He didn’t make the decision to do it alone, it was a the consensus of our government and others that had been discussing it for months prior


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,
> 
> you live in a dream world,,,
> 
> if its all fake then why are you so against an investigation???
> let the repubes have their fun and end up with egg on their faces,,,
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t deflect I gave a direct answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DIDNT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you slow?
> 
> you asked...
> 
> “I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,“
> 
> I answered....
> 
> “If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.”
> 
> it doesn’t get more direct than that.
Click to expand...

THERE WAS NOTHING DIRECT ABOUT THAT,,,

you claimed if he did something wrong he would be in jail for it,,,
so your saying that all corrupt politicians go to jail, which is complete bullshit and you know it,,,most corrupt politicians get away with it


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t make the decision to do it alone, it was a the consensus of our government and others that had been discussing it for months prior
Click to expand...

3 people is not a consensus,,,and the entirety of the facts says different,,,

but an investigation will prove it one way or the other,,,
so unless they are hiding something let it happen,,,


----------



## Robert Urbanek

If there is anything at all to the Hunter Biden corruption charge, why hasn't the Republican-controlled Senate launched its own investigation?


----------



## progressive hunter

Robert Urbanek said:


> If there is anything at all to the Hunter Biden corruption charge, why hasn't the Republican-controlled Senate launched its own investigation?


I think they are trying,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.
> 
> 
> 
> good deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t deflect I gave a direct answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DIDNT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you slow?
> 
> you asked...
> 
> “I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,“
> 
> I answered....
> 
> “If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.”
> 
> it doesn’t get more direct than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE WAS NOTHING DIRECT ABOUT THAT,,,
> 
> you claimed if he did something wrong he would be in jail for it,,,
> so your saying that all corrupt politicians go to jail, which is complete bullshit and you know it,,,most corrupt politicians get away with it
Click to expand...

Jesus man, why do I need to keep explaining things to you like your a grade schooler. You’re not even quoting me accurately...

I said...

“If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t...”

so no, I did not say all corrupt politicians go to jail. Stop lying


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t make the decision to do it alone, it was a the consensus of our government and others that had been discussing it for months prior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 people is not a consensus,,,and the entirety of the facts says different,,,
> 
> but an investigation will prove it one way or the other,,,
> so unless they are hiding something let it happen,,,
Click to expand...

It wasn’t 3 people... you’re having reading comprehension problems again and forgetting your implication of Biden doing this alone for his own self interest. Try again.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Robert Urbanek said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything at all to the Hunter Biden corruption charge, why hasn't the Republican-controlled Senate launched its own investigation?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are trying,,,,
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## wamose

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed million of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?
Click to expand...

Are you trying to convince me or are you trying to convince yourself? Big shot Biden actually popped off about backing the Ukraines down. Your boy is nothing but a corrupt idiot and if you can't see that? Well draw your own conclusions


----------



## Slade3200

wamose said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed million of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to convince me or are you trying to convince yourself? Big shot Biden actually popped off about backing the Ukraines down. Your boy is nothing but a corrupt idiot and if you can't see that? Well draw your own conclusions
Click to expand...

ive given up trying to convince whackos on this board of anything. I just present the facts as they are and call out BS.

in this case the facts show that Biden did nothing wrong. You can keep calling him corrupt but you’ve failed to explain why or make a sensible argument.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dana7360 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet trump didn't go to the police to report it.
> 
> trump protected epstein from being brought to justice.
> 
> Resulting in countless other girls being abused.
Click to expand...


You have no proof,of anything illegal which is exactly what Trump had when it happened. Hitting on someone is not illegal, dumbass!


----------



## wamose

Faun said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What did Biden do that was illegal??
Click to expand...

Huh? Racketeering. Extortion. Misappropriation of taxpayer funds. And piss poor judgement in general. The Bidens are idiots, and I'm not confining that to the crackhead.


----------



## basquebromance

I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.


----------



## Slade3200

basquebromance said:


> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.


Rand Paul 2019

honestly what’s going on with that guy?!


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> good deflection,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t deflect I gave a direct answer to your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DIDNT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you slow?
> 
> you asked...
> 
> “I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,“
> 
> I answered....
> 
> “If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.”
> 
> it doesn’t get more direct than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE WAS NOTHING DIRECT ABOUT THAT,,,
> 
> you claimed if he did something wrong he would be in jail for it,,,
> so your saying that all corrupt politicians go to jail, which is complete bullshit and you know it,,,most corrupt politicians get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus man, why do I need to keep explaining things to you like your a grade schooler. You’re not even quoting me accurately...
> 
> I said...
> 
> “If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t...”
> 
> so no, I did not say all corrupt politicians go to jail. Stop lying
Click to expand...

you are aware it has to go through due process first???
trump cant just say put him in jail after all,,,

if theres nothing to hide whats the big problem with a full investigation where hunter and others would testify,,,

and you are still ignoring the DNC/Ukraine aspect of the whole thing which was trumps main concern in the phone call,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> 
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t make the decision to do it alone, it was a the consensus of our government and others that had been discussing it for months prior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 people is not a consensus,,,and the entirety of the facts says different,,,
> 
> but an investigation will prove it one way or the other,,,
> so unless they are hiding something let it happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t 3 people... you’re having reading comprehension problems again and forgetting your implication of Biden doing this alone for his own self interest. Try again.
Click to expand...

biden himself said he had the backing of POTUS so it wasnt him acting alone,,,

and what about burisma soliciting the state dept to stop all investigations of their company 1 month before biden struck???


----------



## edward37

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why do you cast aspersions on one who's done nothing illegal   Look at the tons Ivanka and asshole son of trump are reaping


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2019
> 
> honestly what’s going on with that guy?!
Click to expand...

more deflection,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed million of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to convince me or are you trying to convince yourself? Big shot Biden actually popped off about backing the Ukraines down. Your boy is nothing but a corrupt idiot and if you can't see that? Well draw your own conclusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive given up trying to convince whackos on this board of anything. I just present the facts as they are and call out BS.
> 
> in this case the facts show that Biden did nothing wrong. You can keep calling him corrupt but you’ve failed to explain why or make a sensible argument.
Click to expand...

youve presented selected facts not all the facts,,,and as of yet its not been proven that biden did nothing wrong, and the documented facts say there may be illegal actions involved,,

if they have nothing to hide then let an investigation proceed and let the chips fall where they do,,,


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t deflect I gave a direct answer to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DIDNT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you slow?
> 
> you asked...
> 
> “I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,“
> 
> I answered....
> 
> “If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.”
> 
> it doesn’t get more direct than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE WAS NOTHING DIRECT ABOUT THAT,,,
> 
> you claimed if he did something wrong he would be in jail for it,,,
> so your saying that all corrupt politicians go to jail, which is complete bullshit and you know it,,,most corrupt politicians get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus man, why do I need to keep explaining things to you like your a grade schooler. You’re not even quoting me accurately...
> 
> I said...
> 
> “If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t...”
> 
> so no, I did not say all corrupt politicians go to jail. Stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are aware it has to go through due process first???
> trump cant just say put him in jail after all,,,
> 
> if theres nothing to hide whats the big problem with a full investigation where hunter and others would testify,,,
> 
> and you are still ignoring the DNC/Ukraine aspect of the whole thing which was trumps main concern in the phone call,,,,
Click to expand...

No shit, I never said trump could just throw him in jail... but if everything had been documented for years and the evidence was all there then the DOJ could easily indict and there would be a trial and he would go to jail. That’s the process. I don’t see an indictment so the claim that Biden’s crimes are so clear and documented is complete bullshit


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t make the decision to do it alone, it was a the consensus of our government and others that had been discussing it for months prior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 people is not a consensus,,,and the entirety of the facts says different,,,
> 
> but an investigation will prove it one way or the other,,,
> so unless they are hiding something let it happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t 3 people... you’re having reading comprehension problems again and forgetting your implication of Biden doing this alone for his own self interest. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> biden himself said he had the backing of POTUS so it wasnt him acting alone,,,
> 
> and what about burisma soliciting the state dept to stop all investigations of their company 1 month before biden struck???
Click to expand...

True the initiative to remove the prosecutor was supported by Obama, members of our congress from both parties, the head of the IMF who also threatened to withhold aid and leaders of other countries including Ukraine. So this ridiculous narrative that Biden did this to help his son is such a low IQ argument. Only ignorant turds who know nothing about the history and details of this situation believe it. Sorry to say that’s you.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2019
> 
> honestly what’s going on with that guy?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more deflection,,,
Click to expand...

How was that deflection and not a direct response?! Haha, id love to hear you try and explain this!! You are so out of your league here


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DIDNT,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you slow?
> 
> you asked...
> 
> “I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,“
> 
> I answered....
> 
> “If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.”
> 
> it doesn’t get more direct than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE WAS NOTHING DIRECT ABOUT THAT,,,
> 
> you claimed if he did something wrong he would be in jail for it,,,
> so your saying that all corrupt politicians go to jail, which is complete bullshit and you know it,,,most corrupt politicians get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus man, why do I need to keep explaining things to you like your a grade schooler. You’re not even quoting me accurately...
> 
> I said...
> 
> “If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t...”
> 
> so no, I did not say all corrupt politicians go to jail. Stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are aware it has to go through due process first???
> trump cant just say put him in jail after all,,,
> 
> if theres nothing to hide whats the big problem with a full investigation where hunter and others would testify,,,
> 
> and you are still ignoring the DNC/Ukraine aspect of the whole thing which was trumps main concern in the phone call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit, I never said trump could just throw him in jail... but if everything had been documented for years and the evidence was all there then the DOJ could easily indict and there would be a trial and he would go to jail. That’s the process. I don’t see an indictment so the claim that Biden’s crimes are so clear and documented is complete bullshit
Click to expand...



of course we have to assume republicans are honest enough to do anything about corruption,,,
do you trust republicans??? I dont,,,

just because there isnt an indictment means nothing when dems and repubes are involved,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2019
> 
> honestly what’s going on with that guy?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that deflection and not a direct response?! Haha, id love to hear you try and explain this!! You are so out of your league here
Click to expand...

rands name was never mentioned so why did you bring him up???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is the hidden crime Joe scamming millions for Hunter? How exactly do you think that happened and what evidence do you have to back it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to convince me or are you trying to convince yourself? Big shot Biden actually popped off about backing the Ukraines down. Your boy is nothing but a corrupt idiot and if you can't see that? Well draw your own conclusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive given up trying to convince whackos on this board of anything. I just present the facts as they are and call out BS.
> 
> in this case the facts show that Biden did nothing wrong. You can keep calling him corrupt but you’ve failed to explain why or make a sensible argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve presented selected facts not all the facts,,,and as of yet its not been proven that biden did nothing wrong, and the documented facts say there may be illegal actions involved,,
> 
> if they have nothing to hide then let an investigation proceed and let the chips fall where they do,,,
Click to expand...

you bring up due process and then come at me for not being able to prove that Biden did nothing wrong?! Is that a joke?!!!! See, here in America people are presumed innocent until proven guilty.

Now of there is evidence of wrong doing then there should be an investigation. I’ve been asking what that evidence is and nobody can point to anything besides empty talking points with no legal relevance.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t make the decision to do it alone, it was a the consensus of our government and others that had been discussing it for months prior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 people is not a consensus,,,and the entirety of the facts says different,,,
> 
> but an investigation will prove it one way or the other,,,
> so unless they are hiding something let it happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t 3 people... you’re having reading comprehension problems again and forgetting your implication of Biden doing this alone for his own self interest. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> biden himself said he had the backing of POTUS so it wasnt him acting alone,,,
> 
> and what about burisma soliciting the state dept to stop all investigations of their company 1 month before biden struck???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True the initiative to remove the prosecutor was supported by Obama, members of our congress from both parties, the head of the IMF who also threatened to withhold aid and leaders of other countries including Ukraine. So this ridiculous narrative that Biden did this to help his son is such a low IQ argument. Only ignorant turds who know nothing about the history and details of this situation believe it. Sorry to say that’s you.
Click to expand...

thats only because you choose to ignore so many of the facts,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden? He admitted to the shakedown on tape, which makes him pretty stupid too. He was actually bragging about the extortion. Your boy looks and acts like Tommy Smothers. No wonder his son is a crackhead.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to convince me or are you trying to convince yourself? Big shot Biden actually popped off about backing the Ukraines down. Your boy is nothing but a corrupt idiot and if you can't see that? Well draw your own conclusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive given up trying to convince whackos on this board of anything. I just present the facts as they are and call out BS.
> 
> in this case the facts show that Biden did nothing wrong. You can keep calling him corrupt but you’ve failed to explain why or make a sensible argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve presented selected facts not all the facts,,,and as of yet its not been proven that biden did nothing wrong, and the documented facts say there may be illegal actions involved,,
> 
> if they have nothing to hide then let an investigation proceed and let the chips fall where they do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you. Ring up due process and then come at me for not being able to prove that Biden did nothing wrong?! Is that a joke?!!!! See, here in America people are presumed innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Now of there is evidence of wrong doing then there should be an investigation. I’ve been asking what that evidence is and nobody can point to anything besides empty talking points with no legal relevance.
Click to expand...

I have posted a long list of questionable actions,, because you choose to ignore them isnt my fault,,,and having hunter and joe testify under oath will clear it up one way or another,,,


what are they hiding???


----------



## CWayne

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
Click to expand...

Name the American's indicted for COLLUSION with Russia.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2019
> 
> honestly what’s going on with that guy?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that deflection and not a direct response?! Haha, id love to hear you try and explain this!! You are so out of your league here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rands name was never mentioned so why did you bring him up???
Click to expand...

The passage that Basque posted was something that Rand Paul said in an interview this AM.

you should ask more questions and be less reactive... you’ll eat much less crow


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2019
> 
> honestly what’s going on with that guy?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that deflection and not a direct response?! Haha, id love to hear you try and explain this!! You are so out of your league here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rands name was never mentioned so why did you bring him up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The passage that Basque posted was something that Rand Paul said in an interview this AM.
> 
> you should ask more questions and be less reactive... you’ll eat much less crow
Click to expand...



so instead of you addressing the message you attacked the messenger,,,thats deflection


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you slow?
> 
> you asked...
> 
> “I hope youre not trying to tell me every corrupt politician in history got prosecuted and went to jail are you,,,,“
> 
> I answered....
> 
> “If that’s what I was trying to tell you then that’s what I would have told you. Where do you get these crap comebacks from?! Just stick to the things I say. I’m not sending coded messages.”
> 
> it doesn’t get more direct than that.
> 
> 
> 
> THERE WAS NOTHING DIRECT ABOUT THAT,,,
> 
> you claimed if he did something wrong he would be in jail for it,,,
> so your saying that all corrupt politicians go to jail, which is complete bullshit and you know it,,,most corrupt politicians get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus man, why do I need to keep explaining things to you like your a grade schooler. You’re not even quoting me accurately...
> 
> I said...
> 
> “If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t...”
> 
> so no, I did not say all corrupt politicians go to jail. Stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are aware it has to go through due process first???
> trump cant just say put him in jail after all,,,
> 
> if theres nothing to hide whats the big problem with a full investigation where hunter and others would testify,,,
> 
> and you are still ignoring the DNC/Ukraine aspect of the whole thing which was trumps main concern in the phone call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit, I never said trump could just throw him in jail... but if everything had been documented for years and the evidence was all there then the DOJ could easily indict and there would be a trial and he would go to jail. That’s the process. I don’t see an indictment so the claim that Biden’s crimes are so clear and documented is complete bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course we have to assume republicans are honest enough to do anything about corruption,,,
> do you trust republicans??? I dont,,,
> 
> just because there isnt an indictment means nothing when dems and repubes are involved,,,
Click to expand...

do you trust Trump and Barr?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?

That’s all anyone needs to know. 
And we all know the answer.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with shaking down other governments if your acting in the interest of the country. Presidents and administrations do it all the time. There was nothing illegal or wrong about what Biden did to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. You didn’t answer my question though. Why the need for Hunter to testify. What questions need to be asked?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to convince me or are you trying to convince yourself? Big shot Biden actually popped off about backing the Ukraines down. Your boy is nothing but a corrupt idiot and if you can't see that? Well draw your own conclusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive given up trying to convince whackos on this board of anything. I just present the facts as they are and call out BS.
> 
> in this case the facts show that Biden did nothing wrong. You can keep calling him corrupt but you’ve failed to explain why or make a sensible argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve presented selected facts not all the facts,,,and as of yet its not been proven that biden did nothing wrong, and the documented facts say there may be illegal actions involved,,
> 
> if they have nothing to hide then let an investigation proceed and let the chips fall where they do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you. Ring up due process and then come at me for not being able to prove that Biden did nothing wrong?! Is that a joke?!!!! See, here in America people are presumed innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Now of there is evidence of wrong doing then there should be an investigation. I’ve been asking what that evidence is and nobody can point to anything besides empty talking points with no legal relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted a long list of questionable actions,, because you choose to ignore them isnt my fault,,,and having hunter and joe testify under oath will clear it up one way or another,,,
> 
> 
> what are they hiding???
Click to expand...

I don’t think they are hiding anything... they just don’t want to play Trumps distraction game and go down that Rabbit hole. You haven’t listed anything of substance that would justify a warrant, investigation or indictment. You’re fishing plain and simple


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?





Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.

.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2019
> 
> honestly what’s going on with that guy?!
> 
> 
> 
> more deflection,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that deflection and not a direct response?! Haha, id love to hear you try and explain this!! You are so out of your league here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rands name was never mentioned so why did you bring him up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The passage that Basque posted was something that Rand Paul said in an interview this AM.
> 
> you should ask more questions and be less reactive... you’ll eat much less crow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so instead of you addressing the message you attacked the messenger,,,thats deflection
Click to expand...

There wasn’t really a message, he was being a smart ass by posting that quote. I guess that went right over your head. Keep swinging buddy, you’ll land a lunch one of these days.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE WAS NOTHING DIRECT ABOUT THAT,,,
> 
> you claimed if he did something wrong he would be in jail for it,,,
> so your saying that all corrupt politicians go to jail, which is complete bullshit and you know it,,,most corrupt politicians get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus man, why do I need to keep explaining things to you like your a grade schooler. You’re not even quoting me accurately...
> 
> I said...
> 
> “If all that was documented and backed up then Biden would either be in prison or under indictment by Trumps DOJ. The fact that he isn’t...”
> 
> so no, I did not say all corrupt politicians go to jail. Stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are aware it has to go through due process first???
> trump cant just say put him in jail after all,,,
> 
> if theres nothing to hide whats the big problem with a full investigation where hunter and others would testify,,,
> 
> and you are still ignoring the DNC/Ukraine aspect of the whole thing which was trumps main concern in the phone call,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit, I never said trump could just throw him in jail... but if everything had been documented for years and the evidence was all there then the DOJ could easily indict and there would be a trial and he would go to jail. That’s the process. I don’t see an indictment so the claim that Biden’s crimes are so clear and documented is complete bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course we have to assume republicans are honest enough to do anything about corruption,,,
> do you trust republicans??? I dont,,,
> 
> just because there isnt an indictment means nothing when dems and repubes are involved,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you trust Trump and Barr?
Click to expand...



I trust the facts,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> more deflection,,,
> 
> 
> 
> How was that deflection and not a direct response?! Haha, id love to hear you try and explain this!! You are so out of your league here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rands name was never mentioned so why did you bring him up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The passage that Basque posted was something that Rand Paul said in an interview this AM.
> 
> you should ask more questions and be less reactive... you’ll eat much less crow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so instead of you addressing the message you attacked the messenger,,,thats deflection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn’t really a message, he was being a smart ass by posting that quote. I guess that went right over your head. Keep swinging buddy, you’ll land a lunch one of these days.
Click to expand...

actually its worse than a deflection,,,its an admission you have nothing left,,,,
alinsky 101,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
Click to expand...

How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
Click to expand...

Uh, is that a trick question?

Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.


----------



## edthecynic

CWayne said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name the American's indicted for COLLUSION with Russia.
Click to expand...

Roger Stone, for one.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was that deflection and not a direct response?! Haha, id love to hear you try and explain this!! You are so out of your league here
> 
> 
> 
> rands name was never mentioned so why did you bring him up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The passage that Basque posted was something that Rand Paul said in an interview this AM.
> 
> you should ask more questions and be less reactive... you’ll eat much less crow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so instead of you addressing the message you attacked the messenger,,,thats deflection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn’t really a message, he was being a smart ass by posting that quote. I guess that went right over your head. Keep swinging buddy, you’ll land a lunch one of these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually its worse than a deflection,,,its an admission you have nothing left,,,,
> alinsky 101,,,
Click to expand...

Don’t be bitter that you didn’t understand what was going on. It’s ok, by way this conversation has gone it seems like that happens a lot to you.


----------



## edthecynic

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
Click to expand...

LIAR!
Quote his exact words mentioning his son!


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
Click to expand...

how exactly did he insert himself?


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name the American's indicted for COLLUSION with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roger Stone, for one.
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!
he was crooked long before he met trump and is why he got in trouble,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> rands name was never mentioned so why did you bring him up???
> 
> 
> 
> The passage that Basque posted was something that Rand Paul said in an interview this AM.
> 
> you should ask more questions and be less reactive... you’ll eat much less crow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so instead of you addressing the message you attacked the messenger,,,thats deflection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn’t really a message, he was being a smart ass by posting that quote. I guess that went right over your head. Keep swinging buddy, you’ll land a lunch one of these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually its worse than a deflection,,,its an admission you have nothing left,,,,
> alinsky 101,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be bitter that you didn’t understand what was going on. It’s ok, by way this conversation has gone it seems like that happens a lot to you.
Click to expand...



yes people do have a tendency to run from facts and reality,,,,


----------



## Weatherman2020

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> Quote his exact words mentioning his son!
Click to expand...


Joe Biden brags about how he threatened to pull $1 billion in loan guarantees from Ukraine if it didn’t immediately fire Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin.
Have a nice day!

Twitter


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
Click to expand...



How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.

.


----------



## Lesh

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
Click to expand...

He didn't. You're a liar


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lesh said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't. You're a liar
Click to expand...

Have a nice day!
Hunter Biden


----------



## Lesh

Weatherman2020 said:


> Joe Biden brags about how he threatened to pull $1 billion in loan guarantees from Ukraine if it didn’t immediately fire Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin.



Because Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor and the entire international community backed Biden's move...including a group of GOP Senators...notably Ron Johnson


----------



## edthecynic

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> Quote his exact words mentioning his son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden brags about how he threatened to pull $1 billion in loan guarantees from Ukraine if it didn’t immediately fire Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin.
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Twitter
Click to expand...

No mention of his son, proving the Right are lying "human scum."
Thank you.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
Click to expand...



NO it is not painfully obvious,,,

and maybe investigations arent happening because people that think  like you in high places are doing their best to stop it,,,


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!

Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it is not painfully obvious,,,
> 
> and maybe investigations arent happening because people that think  like you in high places are doing their best to stop it,,,
Click to expand...

the people in the highest places for the past 3 years have been Trump people so why would they cover for Biden. your little conspiracy theory crumbles at that point. Sorry


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it is not painfully obvious,,,
> 
> and maybe investigations arent happening because people that think  like you in high places are doing their best to stop it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the people in the highest places for the past 3 years have been Trump people so why would they cover for Biden. your little conspiracy theory crumbles at that point. Sorry
Click to expand...



NO it doesnt,,,

what are you so afraid of???


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
Click to expand...



Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.

.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it is not painfully obvious,,,
> 
> and maybe investigations arent happening because people that think  like you in high places are doing their best to stop it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the people in the highest places for the past 3 years have been Trump people so why would they cover for Biden. your little conspiracy theory crumbles at that point. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it doesnt,,,
> 
> what are you so afraid of???
Click to expand...

Ok, if your theory doesn’t crumble then can you explain why Trump and his people who run our intel agencies would be covering up for Biden while trying to leverage Ukraine so they are the ones investigating him?


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it is not painfully obvious,,,
> 
> and maybe investigations arent happening because people that think  like you in high places are doing their best to stop it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the people in the highest places for the past 3 years have been Trump people so why would they cover for Biden. your little conspiracy theory crumbles at that point. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it doesnt,,,
> 
> what are you so afraid of???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, if your theory doesn’t crumble then can you explain why Trump and his people who run our intel agencies would be covering up for Biden while trying to leverage Ukraine so they are the ones investigating him?
Click to expand...



I dont have to explain anything to you,,,


OH and thats just another deflection,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO it is not painfully obvious,,,
> 
> and maybe investigations arent happening because people that think  like you in high places are doing their best to stop it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the people in the highest places for the past 3 years have been Trump people so why would they cover for Biden. your little conspiracy theory crumbles at that point. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it doesnt,,,
> 
> what are you so afraid of???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, if your theory doesn’t crumble then can you explain why Trump and his people who run our intel agencies would be covering up for Biden while trying to leverage Ukraine so they are the ones investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to explain anything to you,,,
> 
> 
> OH and thats just another deflection,,,,
Click to expand...

You’re right... what you did is exactly what a deflection is. Make a claim and then say you don’t have to explain it when asked about it. thanks for setting the perfect example of how a doofus debates. Brilliant.


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the commiecrats in the house that won't allow the Biden situation to be looked into. Heaven forbid there might be a legitimate foundation/suspicion for the topics Trump broached on the phone call. That would blow up the whole damn hoax, and they can't have that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
Click to expand...



There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?

.


----------



## Coyote

wamose said:


> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.


He isn't testifying because he has nothing to do with the impeachment.

Al Capone did LESS than Biden?

You guys are seriously delusional.


----------



## Coyote

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,
Click to expand...


Except it's not documented - it's debunked.


----------



## OKTexas

Coyote said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't testifying because he has nothing to do with the impeachment.
> 
> Al Capone did LESS than Biden?
> 
> You guys are seriously delusional.
Click to expand...



Sure it has something to do with impeachment, it could prove a basis for Trumps requests.

.


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?! You’re actually buying into this crap?! It’s painfully obvious what Trumps angle was with the Biden thing. If there was any there there the DOJ would be on it or The senate could investigate... none of that is happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.

what are the state department emails you’re talking about?


----------



## Coyote

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't testifying because he has nothing to do with the impeachment.
> 
> Al Capone did LESS than Biden?
> 
> You guys are seriously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it has something to do with impeachment, it could prove a basis for Trumps requests.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




There are already legal mechanisms in place to address crime - assuming there is evidence to support an investigation.  The fact that it hasn't happened would indicate that there isn't any.

It's not about Hunter Biden.   At any time Trump could have launched an investigation through official channels.  Why didn't he?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



Have to thank Biden for giving us the commercial for what's wrong with DC: "public servants" fuck the taxpayer to enrich themselves


----------



## Slade3200

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Biden for giving us the commercial for what's wrong with DC: "public servants" fuck the taxpayer to enrich themselves
Click to expand...

Yeah except that a fake made up thing you just said. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
Click to expand...




A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
“Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.

“She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said

Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns

.


----------



## Dana7360

basquebromance said:


> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.




What is Biden a witness too? He wasn't anywhere around nor did he have anything to do with trump extorting the Ukraine. 

There is no reason to call someone who has nothing to contribute to the case.

This isn't about Biden,. This is about trump and his crime of extorting the Ukraine then trying to cover it up.

It would be a crime, literally, for the whistleblower to testify. It's against the law to reveal his identity. 

So you aren't really fair and really don't have any concern with justice.

if you did, you wouldn't have demanded that the whistleblower and Biden to testify.

I find it funny that you people spent weeks saying that the whistleblower has no first hand knowledge and everything he reported is hearsay. Now you want him to testify. What will the person say? He wasn't there. He also put what he has to say in the report he filed. Then trump, mulvaney and several others who actually have first hand knowledge of it have confirmed all that the whistleblower reported.

The only reason you want the whistleblower there is to reveal his identity to the world thus putting that person's life in jeopardy. 

My, my, you're a good communist aren't you?


----------



## OKTexas

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't testifying because he has nothing to do with the impeachment.
> 
> Al Capone did LESS than Biden?
> 
> You guys are seriously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it has something to do with impeachment, it could prove a basis for Trumps requests.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are already legal mechanisms in place to address crime - assuming there is evidence to support an investigation.  The fact that it hasn't happened would indicate that there isn't any.
> 
> It's not about Hunter Biden.   At any time Trump could have launched an investigation through official channels.  Why didn't he?
Click to expand...



More information is coming, perhaps that's why the commiecrats in the house are in such a hurry.

.


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
Click to expand...



Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.

Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.




 
Ukraine PGO Memo Translation

.


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?


----------



## toobfreak

edthecynic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
Click to expand...



WAS THAT YOU?


----------



## toobfreak

Dana7360 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet trump didn't go to the police to report it.
> 
> trump protected epstein from being brought to justice.
> 
> Resulting in countless other girls being abused.
Click to expand...



Trump has single-handedly literally contributed to the corruption and sedition of half of America's youth, right?!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dana7360 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very open-minded and fair-minded. You will not meet a person who is more fair than I am. I really do believe that justice should be color blind, gender blind. You name it. I think justice should. You know one of our traditions about justice, about finding justice is, the defense should be able to present their witnesses. If you can’t call Hunter Biden and the whistleblower, that’s sort of a sham. That’s not really a trial. So I am fair-minded, but the trial has to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Biden a witness too? He wasn't anywhere around nor did he have anything to do with trump extorting the Ukraine.
> 
> There is no reason to call someone who has nothing to contribute to the case.
> 
> This isn't about Biden,. This is about trump and his crime of extorting the Ukraine then trying to cover it up.
> 
> It would be a crime, literally, for the whistleblower to testify. It's against the law to reveal his identity.
> 
> So you aren't really fair and really don't have any concern with justice.
> 
> if you did, you wouldn't have demanded that the whistleblower and Biden to testify.
> 
> I find it funny that you people spent weeks saying that the whistleblower has no first hand knowledge and everything he reported is hearsay. Now you want him to testify. What will the person say? He wasn't there. He also put what he has to say in the report he filed. Then trump, mulvaney and several others who actually have first hand knowledge of it have confirmed all that the whistleblower reported.
> 
> The only reason you want the whistleblower there is to reveal his identity to the world thus putting that person's life in jeopardy.
> 
> My, my, you're a good communist aren't you?
Click to expand...



I still love your dogs stories..

Cant argue with you no more

A patriot American if I ever read one!


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
Click to expand...



IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp

toobfreak said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet trump didn't go to the police to report it.
> 
> trump protected epstein from being brought to justice.
> 
> Resulting in countless other girls being abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has single-handedly literally contributed to the corruption and sedition of half of America's youth, right?!
Click to expand...

Leave her alone


----------



## toobfreak

bear513 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet trump didn't go to the police to report it.
> 
> trump protected epstein from being brought to justice.
> 
> Resulting in countless other girls being abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has single-handedly literally contributed to the corruption and sedition of half of America's youth, right?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave her alone
Click to expand...



Get lost.


----------



## Wyatt earp

toobfreak said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump only had a passing casual friendship with Epstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were BFFs for years, they only broke up when Epstein hit on one of Tramp's teenaged whores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet trump didn't go to the police to report it.
> 
> trump protected epstein from being brought to justice.
> 
> Resulting in countless other girls being abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has single-handedly literally contributed to the corruption and sedition of half of America's youth, right?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave her alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get lost.
Click to expand...



This is your last warning


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Leave her alone


----------



## Wyatt earp

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
Click to expand...

How?

The Trump kids have name value long before he became president..


Hunter is billy Carter


----------



## MAGAman

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Let me get this right.

You think Hunter Biden was hired for his expertise?

HaHahahahahaHahaHa


----------



## Slade3200

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> The Trump kids have name value long before he became president..
> 
> 
> Hunter is billy Carter
Click to expand...

So what? What does name value have to do with anything?


----------



## Slade3200

MAGAman said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right.
> 
> You think Hunter Biden was hired for his expertise?
> 
> HaHahahahahaHahaHa
Click to expand...

What exactly did I say that makes you think that’s my position? Quote me please


----------



## toobfreak

MAGAman said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> You think Hunter Biden was hired for his expertise?
Click to expand...


ABSOLUTIVELY.  He was a total MASTER at knowing just how to get Daddy to swing deals and favors in the direction for Burisma!


----------



## Slade3200

toobfreak said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> You think Hunter Biden was hired for his expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTIVELY.  He was a total MASTER at knowing just how to get Daddy to swing deals and favors in the direction for Burisma!
Click to expand...

That’s a fun story. Can you back any of it up?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> The Trump kids have name value long before he became president..
> 
> 
> Hunter is billy Carter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? What does name value have to do with anything?
Click to expand...


Before they where Vp???


So you that much a whore, defending this drunken crack whore?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Slade3200 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> You think Hunter Biden was hired for his expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTIVELY.  He was a total MASTER at knowing just how to get Daddy to swing deals and favors in the direction for Burisma!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a fun story. Can you back any of it up?
Click to expand...

Liberal wiki does


----------



## Slade3200

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> The Trump kids have name value long before he became president..
> 
> 
> Hunter is billy Carter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? What does name value have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before they where Vp???
> 
> 
> So you that much a whore, defending this drunken crack whore?
Click to expand...

Whoa, was that supposed to be a coherent reply? Wanna get some coffee and try again?


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
Click to expand...



OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?

This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.

Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.

Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.

16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.

18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.

21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.

Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.

Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO

.


----------



## dudmuck

MAGAman said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right.
> 
> You think Hunter Biden was hired for his expertise?
> 
> HaHahahahahaHahaHa
Click to expand...

What Hunter did for Burisma was described four years ago.
Nobody made much of stink about it then.


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.
Click to expand...



If what I've provided isn't enough to raise doubts in your mind, I guess you'll just have to wait for more to come out. And if this hoax goes to trial in the Senate, you can bet it will. There's already talk about looking into it in both houses of congress since the State Dept emails have come to light.

.


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



What the people really want to know about Hunter Biden and Burisma, is what was Burisma paying for?  Was Mr. Biden worth the 50 large every month?   If he was worth it, we'd love to know what this particular Whore Mongering Crack Head did for the money.   It doesn't looks like Hunter Biden is an expert in energy and Ukraine.  It looks like Burisma was just buying Graft..

Although appearances are sometime deceptive.


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.
Click to expand...


The Trump kids were ALREADY investigated.  Don Jr. spent weeks talking to the Criminal Coupster Bob Mueller.


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've provided isn't enough to raise doubts in your mind, I guess you'll just have to wait for more to come out. And if this hoax goes to trial in the Senate, you can bet it will. There's already talk about looking into it in both houses of congress since the State Dept emails have come to light.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Everything you’ve laid out has been out for years. All public and during a time when Biden held the office of VP and republicans held the power of the house. This could have easily been investigated by oversight but it didn’t even raise eyebrows because when you consider all elements of the situation at the time. This didn’t rise to anything. Biden literally did what Ron Johnson and other GOP senators wrote a letter asking them to do!

So what’s changed? Any new evidence surface? No. The only difference is that Biden is a front runner opposing Trump and Trump needs to set up his opponents as crooked evil people. So he pushes Ukraine to announce they are investigating Biden and The DNC. He molds the narrative to fit some crooked sounding story, pushes it out to his puppets and then it’s Lock them Up!!! All over again. Come on man, how do you not see what’s going on?!


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the people really want to know about Hunter Biden and Burisma, is what was Burisma paying for?  Was Mr. Biden worth the 50 large every month?   If he was worth it, we'd love to know what this particular Whore Mongering Crack Head did for the money.   It doesn't looks like Hunter Biden is an expert in energy and Ukraine.  It looks like Burisma was just buying Graft..
> 
> Although appearances are sometime deceptive.
Click to expand...

the answer to that is already public. Burisma was trying to gain stronger relations with the USA and wanted to get high profile people on their board to boost the profile of their company. Whether you like it or not the son of the VP is a high profile person. How much money do companies spend on a single 15 second commercial during the Super Bowl?! Biden was paid a drop in the bucket compared to any large companies advertising budget.


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've provided isn't enough to raise doubts in your mind, I guess you'll just have to wait for more to come out. And if this hoax goes to trial in the Senate, you can bet it will. There's already talk about looking into it in both houses of congress since the State Dept emails have come to light.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you’ve laid out has been out for years. All public and during a time when Biden held the office of VP and republicans held the power of the house. This could have easily been investigated by oversight but it didn’t even raise eyebrows because when you consider all elements of the situation at the time. This didn’t rise to anything. Biden literally did what Ron Johnson and other GOP senators wrote a letter asking them to do!
> 
> So what’s changed? Any new evidence surface? No. The only difference is that Biden is a front runner opposing Trump and Trump needs to set up his opponents as crooked evil people. So he pushes Ukraine to announce they are investigating Biden and The DNC. He molds the narrative to fit some crooked sounding story, pushes it out to his puppets and then it’s Lock them Up!!! All over again. Come on man, how do you not see what’s going on?!
Click to expand...



Yep, the State Dept emails just surfaced in the last couple of weeks. But 2 time loser Biden doesn't have a snow balls chance in hell of winning the nomination. I saw a portion of an interview he did tonight. He was asked about his age and constant gaffs, and his response was to lean in toward the female interviewer and said in a really spooky manner "Look at me.". His fund raising is way down, he's finished and just can't admit it.

.


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've provided isn't enough to raise doubts in your mind, I guess you'll just have to wait for more to come out. And if this hoax goes to trial in the Senate, you can bet it will. There's already talk about looking into it in both houses of congress since the State Dept emails have come to light.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you’ve laid out has been out for years. All public and during a time when Biden held the office of VP and republicans held the power of the house. This could have easily been investigated by oversight but it didn’t even raise eyebrows because when you consider all elements of the situation at the time. This didn’t rise to anything. Biden literally did what Ron Johnson and other GOP senators wrote a letter asking them to do!
> 
> So what’s changed? Any new evidence surface? No. The only difference is that Biden is a front runner opposing Trump and Trump needs to set up his opponents as crooked evil people. So he pushes Ukraine to announce they are investigating Biden and The DNC. He molds the narrative to fit some crooked sounding story, pushes it out to his puppets and then it’s Lock them Up!!! All over again. Come on man, how do you not see what’s going on?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the State Dept emails just surfaced in the last couple of weeks. But 2 time loser Biden doesn't have a snow balls chance in hell of winning the nomination. I saw a portion of an interview he did tonight. He was asked about his age and constant gaffs, and his response was to lean in toward the female interviewer and said in a really spooky manner "Look at me.". His fund raising is way down, he's finished and just can't admit it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Same age as Trump not as many gaffs. Those punches aren’t going to land


----------



## OKTexas

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've provided isn't enough to raise doubts in your mind, I guess you'll just have to wait for more to come out. And if this hoax goes to trial in the Senate, you can bet it will. There's already talk about looking into it in both houses of congress since the State Dept emails have come to light.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you’ve laid out has been out for years. All public and during a time when Biden held the office of VP and republicans held the power of the house. This could have easily been investigated by oversight but it didn’t even raise eyebrows because when you consider all elements of the situation at the time. This didn’t rise to anything. Biden literally did what Ron Johnson and other GOP senators wrote a letter asking them to do!
> 
> So what’s changed? Any new evidence surface? No. The only difference is that Biden is a front runner opposing Trump and Trump needs to set up his opponents as crooked evil people. So he pushes Ukraine to announce they are investigating Biden and The DNC. He molds the narrative to fit some crooked sounding story, pushes it out to his puppets and then it’s Lock them Up!!! All over again. Come on man, how do you not see what’s going on?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the State Dept emails just surfaced in the last couple of weeks. But 2 time loser Biden doesn't have a snow balls chance in hell of winning the nomination. I saw a portion of an interview he did tonight. He was asked about his age and constant gaffs, and his response was to lean in toward the female interviewer and said in a really spooky manner "Look at me.". His fund raising is way down, he's finished and just can't admit it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same age as Trump not as many gaffs. Those punches aren’t going to land
Click to expand...



They will when one of his opponents puts together a compilation video in an ad. Republicans won't have to do a thing.

.


----------



## Care4all

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a deflection it is a point. I don’t want to investigate the trump kids, but that’s exactly what would happen using your logic of investigate just to make sure nothing stinky is going on. Ivanka getting trademarks from China while attending meetings and meeting heads of state on a government trip is just as smelly as hunter getting a job cause his last name is Biden. My point is neither should be investigated unless there is evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've provided isn't enough to raise doubts in your mind, I guess you'll just have to wait for more to come out. And if this hoax goes to trial in the Senate, you can bet it will. There's already talk about looking into it in both houses of congress since the State Dept emails have come to light.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you’ve laid out has been out for years. All public and during a time when Biden held the office of VP and republicans held the power of the house. This could have easily been investigated by oversight but it didn’t even raise eyebrows because when you consider all elements of the situation at the time. This didn’t rise to anything. Biden literally did what Ron Johnson and other GOP senators wrote a letter asking them to do!
> 
> So what’s changed? Any new evidence surface? No. The only difference is that Biden is a front runner opposing Trump and Trump needs to set up his opponents as crooked evil people. So he pushes Ukraine to announce they are investigating Biden and The DNC. He molds the narrative to fit some crooked sounding story, pushes it out to his puppets and then it’s Lock them Up!!! All over again. Come on man, how do you not see what’s going on?!
Click to expand...

yep, precisely.


----------



## CWayne

edthecynic said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name the American's indicted for COLLUSION with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roger Stone, for one.
Click to expand...

So, when I say name an American indicted for COLLUSION...  You reply with the name Roger Stone.

Roger Stone was indicted for obstruction, witness tampering, and perjury,

None of those indictments are for collusion, are they?

Who else was indicted for Collusion?


----------



## CWayne

Lesh said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden brags about how he threatened to pull $1 billion in loan guarantees from Ukraine if it didn’t immediately fire Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor and the entire international community backed Biden's move...including a group of GOP Senators...notably Ron Johnson
Click to expand...

Who else, other than Joe Biden, threatened to withhold $1 billion?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO it is not painfully obvious,,,
> 
> and maybe investigations arent happening because people that think  like you in high places are doing their best to stop it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> the people in the highest places for the past 3 years have been Trump people so why would they cover for Biden. your little conspiracy theory crumbles at that point. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO it doesnt,,,
> 
> what are you so afraid of???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, if your theory doesn’t crumble then can you explain why Trump and his people who run our intel agencies would be covering up for Biden while trying to leverage Ukraine so they are the ones investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to explain anything to you,,,
> 
> 
> OH and thats just another deflection,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right... what you did is exactly what a deflection is. Make a claim and then say you don’t have to explain it when asked about it. thanks for setting the perfect example of how a doofus debates. Brilliant.
Click to expand...




WOW!!!
a double deflection,,,youre getting good at this,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't testifying because he has nothing to do with the impeachment.
> 
> Al Capone did LESS than Biden?
> 
> You guys are seriously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it has something to do with impeachment, it could prove a basis for Trumps requests.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are already legal mechanisms in place to address crime - assuming there is evidence to support an investigation.  The fact that it hasn't happened would indicate that there isn't any.
> 
> It's not about Hunter Biden.   At any time Trump could have launched an investigation through official channels.  Why didn't he?
Click to expand...



next time you have lunch with him you can ask him


----------



## anynameyouwish

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .



says the guy who supports a lying cheating conman who bows to putin


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know without a proper investigation, Devon Archer visited poppa Joe at the WH just before Hunter was appointed to the Burisma board, then Biden announced US aid for the Ukraine gas industry shortly after. Plus we know the Ukraine court said Ukraine officials interfered in the 2016 election on behalf of the bitch. So yeah I have questions.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
Click to expand...


you mean you dont know about the e-mails either???
for fucks sake your an ignorant bastard,,,,


----------



## anynameyouwish

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean you dont know about the e-mails either???
> for fucks sake your an ignorant bastard,,,,
Click to expand...



so there aren't any?

is THAT what you are admitting?

else.....post them.


because I need to SEE those emails and if you do produce them I will NOT read them (who am i?.....who said that?....what conservative republican just said that....?)


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consultant for the Ukrainian energy firm linked to Hunter Biden reached out to State Department officials in 2016 as part of an effort to downplay concerns about corruption at the company.
> The timing of the emails is significant because the consultant requested the meeting during the same time frame Joe Biden pressured Ukraine’s president to fire a prosecutor who said he was investigating Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian company.
> Other emails published by journalist John Solomon show that Hunter Biden arranged meetings with the State Department’s No. 2 official.
> “Per our conversation, Karen Tramontano of Blue Star Strategies requested a meeting to discuss with U/S Novelli USG remarks alleging Burisma (Ukrainian energy company) of corruption,” reads a Feb. 24, 2016 email between two State Department officials.
> 
> “She noted that two high profile U.S. citizens are affiliated with the company (including Hunter Biden as a board member),” it said
> 
> Consultant For Firm Linked To Hunter Biden Sought State Department Meeting To Downplay Corruption Concerns
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
Click to expand...



they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the people really want to know about Hunter Biden and Burisma, is what was Burisma paying for?  Was Mr. Biden worth the 50 large every month?   If he was worth it, we'd love to know what this particular Whore Mongering Crack Head did for the money.   It doesn't looks like Hunter Biden is an expert in energy and Ukraine.  It looks like Burisma was just buying Graft..
> 
> Although appearances are sometime deceptive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the answer to that is already public. Burisma was trying to gain stronger relations with the USA and wanted to get high profile people on their board to boost the profile of their company. Whether you like it or not the son of the VP is a high profile person. How much money do companies spend on a single 15 second commercial during the Super Bowl?! Biden was paid a drop in the bucket compared to any large companies advertising budget.
Click to expand...




That's certainly a theory worth looking into.  Although I'd love to get Hunter Biden and other members of the Biden family, as well as Whistleblowers from Burisma to testify in this regard.    Why does it look like foreign outfits are trying to payoff corrupt government officials in America by providing "no work" jobs for their ne'er-do-well kin?   

If Cokehead Hunter Biden did nothing wrong, he will be anxious to take the opportunity to clear his name and prove his innocence.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the people in the highest places for the past 3 years have been Trump people so why would they cover for Biden. your little conspiracy theory crumbles at that point. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO it doesnt,,,
> 
> what are you so afraid of???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, if your theory doesn’t crumble then can you explain why Trump and his people who run our intel agencies would be covering up for Biden while trying to leverage Ukraine so they are the ones investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to explain anything to you,,,
> 
> 
> OH and thats just another deflection,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right... what you did is exactly what a deflection is. Make a claim and then say you don’t have to explain it when asked about it. thanks for setting the perfect example of how a doofus debates. Brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
> a double deflection,,,youre getting good at this,,,,
Click to expand...

Thank you, feel free to take notes. Btw. You didn’t ask me any questions so there was really no possible way to deflect. Your insult bot is malfunctioning


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great. I’m sure with a little work we can dig up plenty of “questions” about Jared and Ivankas business dealings while having positions in the White House as well. Should we do an investigation on that?. Let’s throw Chelsea Clinton, Don Jr and Eric Trump in the mix for good measure. Sound good?!
> 
> Sorry, bit I’ve had enough of these over politicized “investigations”. If a crime was committed or there is sufficient evidence of a crime then investigate it. This Biden business is nothing but innuendo at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, deflecting from your own thread. I have more too, like Burisma reps lobbying the State Dept shortly after Ukraine seized assets from the Burisma owner to help get investigations lifted. That is confirmed by State Dept emails. There was much going on behind the scenes that is just coming out, more State Dept emails are due to be released next month. As usual they are dragging their feet on the FOIA request.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn’t a deflection it was applying your logic to multiple scenarios to highlight the stupidity of your arguments and then using that point to reenforce my original point... that investigations should be based on crimes and evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are already suspicions, evidence comes with investigation. Don't you think those State Dept emails are evidence? The question is. what other tentacles are out there and where do they go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were saying the same thing about Hillarie's pizza basement child porn ring.
> 
> what are the state department emails you’re talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean you dont know about the e-mails either???
> for fucks sake your an ignorant bastard,,,,
Click to expand...

oh good one. You got me there! Go get yourself a cookie


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine! 
“Hire my son and I will give you billions”


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
Click to expand...

My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case. 
As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
Click to expand...



my sides the constitution and rule of law,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the people really want to know about Hunter Biden and Burisma, is what was Burisma paying for?  Was Mr. Biden worth the 50 large every month?   If he was worth it, we'd love to know what this particular Whore Mongering Crack Head did for the money.   It doesn't looks like Hunter Biden is an expert in energy and Ukraine.  It looks like Burisma was just buying Graft..
> 
> Although appearances are sometime deceptive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the answer to that is already public. Burisma was trying to gain stronger relations with the USA and wanted to get high profile people on their board to boost the profile of their company. Whether you like it or not the son of the VP is a high profile person. How much money do companies spend on a single 15 second commercial during the Super Bowl?! Biden was paid a drop in the bucket compared to any large companies advertising budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's certainly a theory worth looking into.  Although I'd love to get Hunter Biden and other members of the Biden family, as well as Whistleblowers from Burisma to testify in this regard.    Why does it look like foreign outfits are trying to payoff corrupt government officials in America by providing "no work" jobs for their ne'er-do-well kin?
> 
> If Cokehead Hunter Biden did nothing wrong, he will be anxious to take the opportunity to clear his name and prove his innocence.
Click to expand...

That’s all pretty rich after hearing 3 years of whining about witch hunts and hoaxes. Now you’re all about them huh?! Wonderful


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
Click to expand...



The problem isn't whether or not you refuse or not.

But the question of why the Biden Family wouldn't WANT to cooperate.   They are being given a chance to prove their innocence.


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
Click to expand...

can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
Click to expand...



I have several times,,,just because you ignore it means nothing but youre the cause of your own ignorance,,,,


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
Click to expand...

HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the people really want to know about Hunter Biden and Burisma, is what was Burisma paying for?  Was Mr. Biden worth the 50 large every month?   If he was worth it, we'd love to know what this particular Whore Mongering Crack Head did for the money.   It doesn't looks like Hunter Biden is an expert in energy and Ukraine.  It looks like Burisma was just buying Graft..
> 
> Although appearances are sometime deceptive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the answer to that is already public. Burisma was trying to gain stronger relations with the USA and wanted to get high profile people on their board to boost the profile of their company. Whether you like it or not the son of the VP is a high profile person. How much money do companies spend on a single 15 second commercial during the Super Bowl?! Biden was paid a drop in the bucket compared to any large companies advertising budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's certainly a theory worth looking into.  Although I'd love to get Hunter Biden and other members of the Biden family, as well as Whistleblowers from Burisma to testify in this regard.    Why does it look like foreign outfits are trying to payoff corrupt government officials in America by providing "no work" jobs for their ne'er-do-well kin?
> 
> If Cokehead Hunter Biden did nothing wrong, he will be anxious to take the opportunity to clear his name and prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all pretty rich after hearing 3 years of whining about witch hunts and hoaxes. Now you’re all about them huh?! Wonderful
Click to expand...




The liberals set this precedent, and if Biden is elected, he needs to get used to it.

Vice President Biden, as well as his kin and his staff need to stop obstructing and start cooperating. That's what he is signing on to by running for the Presidency if he wins.


----------



## Jitss617

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have several times,,,just because you ignore it means nothing but youre the cause of your own ignorance,,,,
Click to expand...

Slade is not in the middle, the left can do no wrong only trump is bad orange man bad lol 
He should change is profile pic


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my sides the constitution and rule of law,,,
Click to expand...

Good for you, I’m on board with that. How does the constitution and rule of law feel about going to Ukraine over our own intel agencies to investigate a US citizen? Is that the proper process for our rule of law?


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have several times,,,just because you ignore it means nothing but youre the cause of your own ignorance,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slade is not in the middle, the left can do no wrong only trump is bad orange man bad lol
> He should change is profile pic
Click to expand...

YOU are giving me advice about profile pictures?! Haha, thank you for the morning laugh!


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my sides the constitution and rule of law,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, I’m on board with that. How does the constitution and rule of law feel about going to Ukraine over our own intel agencies to investigate a US citizen? Is that the proper process for our rule of law?
Click to expand...

It’s trumps job to hold tax payer funding to corrupt regimes.. deal with it


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have several times,,,just because you ignore it means nothing but youre the cause of your own ignorance,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slade is not in the middle, the left can do no wrong only trump is bad orange man bad lol
> He should change is profile pic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU are giving me advice about profile pictures?! Haha, thank you for the morning laugh!
Click to expand...

Change it to ORANGE MAN BAD. Lol


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my sides the constitution and rule of law,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, I’m on board with that. How does the constitution and rule of law feel about going to Ukraine over our own intel agencies to investigate a US citizen? Is that the proper process for our rule of law?
Click to expand...



thats exactly how it works,,unless of course you can show me where intel agencies are even mentioned in the constitution,,,

POTUS has a duty to protect the country/constitution from all enemies foreign or domestic


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

If Hunter Biden is guilty, charge him...why is this so hard??

In fact, if he was guilty, he should have been charged before this whole impeachment thing happened....it would definitely make Trump pressuring Ukraine to help him investigate Biden look far more creditable...…

But so far, the only folks charged with any crimes in regards to corruption and Ukraine are people who worked for Trump....Manafort, Gates...and now Giuliani's 2 new BFF's


  

But despite all of these Trump connected folks being not only charged, but convicted for corruption....we are constantly being told its the people who haven't even been charged that are the guilty ones?? If so, why is Trump and Barr so weak to where they can't charge them??


----------



## Jitss617

Biff_Poindexter said:


> If Hunter Biden is guilty, charge him...why is this so hard??
> 
> In fact, if he was guilty, he should have been charged before this whole impeachment thing happened....it would definitely make Trump pressuring Ukraine to help him investigate Biden look far more creditable...…
> 
> But so far, the only folks charged with any crimes in regards to corruption and Ukraine are people who worked for Trump....Manafort, Gates...and now Giuliani's 2 new BFF's
> 
> View attachment 289281 View attachment 289282
> 
> But despite all of these Trump connected folks being not only charged, but convicted for corruption....we are constantly being told its the people who haven't even been charged that are the guilty ones?? If so, why is Trump and Barr so weak to where they can't charge them??


Kinda what happens when democrats refuse to investigate based on party lines.. 
the most corrupt group gets away with murder, Seth rich, Epstein.. 

Just remember the name John durham ..


----------



## Polishprince

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jesus Trump voters are stupid as fuck




You can certainly spin it like that if you like.  That's an ancient attitude that only the elite are fit to rule, and the rest of us are peasants and villains.   The resistance of the libs to the common peeps has been consistent since antiquity, when the mayor of London attacked and killed Deplorable leader Wat Tyler in London.


----------



## Polishprince

Biff_Poindexter said:


> If Hunter Biden is guilty, charge him...why is this so hard??
> 
> In fact, if he was guilty, he should have been charged before this whole impeachment thing happened....it would definitely make Trump pressuring Ukraine to help him investigate Biden look far more creditable...…
> 
> But so far, the only folks charged with any crimes in regards to corruption and Ukraine are people who worked for Trump....Manafort, Gates...and now Giuliani's 2 new BFF's
> 
> View attachment 289281 View attachment 289282
> 
> But despite all of these Trump connected folks being not only charged, but convicted for corruption....we are constantly being told its the people who haven't even been charged that are the guilty ones?? If so, why is Trump and Barr so weak to where they can't charge them??





The idea isn't to charge Hunter Biden, just to INVESTIGATE the Biden Crime Family.  Investigation comes first.   Once the interviews are completed, the transcripts can be compared and charges can be levied against members for obstruction as well as perjury.  Deals can be offered, depending on whose head is being offered, in return for leniency.


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isn't whether or not you refuse or not.
> 
> But the question of why the Biden Family wouldn't WANT to cooperate.   They are being given a chance to prove their innocence.
Click to expand...

oh come on, this is a joke, right?! You complaining about the Biden’s not cooperating while the White House is telling all their people to ignore congressional subpoenas!!! What exactly have the Biden’s not cooperated with except engaging with the media about this obvious distraction?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isn't whether or not you refuse or not.
> 
> But the question of why the Biden Family wouldn't WANT to cooperate.   They are being given a chance to prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh come on, this is a joke, right?! You complaining about the Biden’s not cooperating while the White House is telling all their people to ignore congressional subpoenas!!! What exactly have the Biden’s not cooperated with except engaging with the media about this obvious distraction?
Click to expand...



thats confirms your ignorance to the facts and reality of this whole  thing,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
Click to expand...

Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the people really want to know about Hunter Biden and Burisma, is what was Burisma paying for?  Was Mr. Biden worth the 50 large every month?   If he was worth it, we'd love to know what this particular Whore Mongering Crack Head did for the money.   It doesn't looks like Hunter Biden is an expert in energy and Ukraine.  It looks like Burisma was just buying Graft..
> 
> Although appearances are sometime deceptive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the answer to that is already public. Burisma was trying to gain stronger relations with the USA and wanted to get high profile people on their board to boost the profile of their company. Whether you like it or not the son of the VP is a high profile person. How much money do companies spend on a single 15 second commercial during the Super Bowl?! Biden was paid a drop in the bucket compared to any large companies advertising budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's certainly a theory worth looking into.  Although I'd love to get Hunter Biden and other members of the Biden family, as well as Whistleblowers from Burisma to testify in this regard.    Why does it look like foreign outfits are trying to payoff corrupt government officials in America by providing "no work" jobs for their ne'er-do-well kin?
> 
> If Cokehead Hunter Biden did nothing wrong, he will be anxious to take the opportunity to clear his name and prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all pretty rich after hearing 3 years of whining about witch hunts and hoaxes. Now you’re all about them huh?! Wonderful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals set this precedent, and if Biden is elected, he needs to get used to it.
> 
> Vice President Biden, as well as his kin and his staff need to stop obstructing and start cooperating. That's what he is signing on to by running for the Presidency if he wins.
Click to expand...

What exactly is Biden obstructing?


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isn't whether or not you refuse or not.
> 
> But the question of why the Biden Family wouldn't WANT to cooperate.   They are being given a chance to prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh come on, this is a joke, right?! You complaining about the Biden’s not cooperating while the White House is telling all their people to ignore congressional subpoenas!!! What exactly have the Biden’s not cooperated with except engaging with the media about this obvious distraction?
Click to expand...



The Bidens are the topic here, not President Trump.

None of the Biden family have been brought in to testify or interviewed by DOJ folks yet.  All that the people are asking for is investigations and cooperation.  If the Bidens are cool with this, fine.   But all I've seen is resistance from the Media who want to give the Vice President a pass before any questioning.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isn't whether or not you refuse or not.
> 
> But the question of why the Biden Family wouldn't WANT to cooperate.   They are being given a chance to prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh come on, this is a joke, right?! You complaining about the Biden’s not cooperating while the White House is telling all their people to ignore congressional subpoenas!!! What exactly have the Biden’s not cooperated with except engaging with the media about this obvious distraction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats confirms your ignorance to the facts and reality of this whole  thing,,,
Click to expand...

whys that?


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the people really want to know about Hunter Biden and Burisma, is what was Burisma paying for?  Was Mr. Biden worth the 50 large every month?   If he was worth it, we'd love to know what this particular Whore Mongering Crack Head did for the money.   It doesn't looks like Hunter Biden is an expert in energy and Ukraine.  It looks like Burisma was just buying Graft..
> 
> Although appearances are sometime deceptive.
> 
> 
> 
> the answer to that is already public. Burisma was trying to gain stronger relations with the USA and wanted to get high profile people on their board to boost the profile of their company. Whether you like it or not the son of the VP is a high profile person. How much money do companies spend on a single 15 second commercial during the Super Bowl?! Biden was paid a drop in the bucket compared to any large companies advertising budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's certainly a theory worth looking into.  Although I'd love to get Hunter Biden and other members of the Biden family, as well as Whistleblowers from Burisma to testify in this regard.    Why does it look like foreign outfits are trying to payoff corrupt government officials in America by providing "no work" jobs for their ne'er-do-well kin?
> 
> If Cokehead Hunter Biden did nothing wrong, he will be anxious to take the opportunity to clear his name and prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all pretty rich after hearing 3 years of whining about witch hunts and hoaxes. Now you’re all about them huh?! Wonderful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals set this precedent, and if Biden is elected, he needs to get used to it.
> 
> Vice President Biden, as well as his kin and his staff need to stop obstructing and start cooperating. That's what he is signing on to by running for the Presidency if he wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is Biden obstructing?
Click to expand...



He is refusing to come clean about exactly what his son did for Burisma, and what he got in exchange for a billion in taxpayers' dollars.


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
Click to expand...

If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter


----------



## Jitss617

If you think about it quit Pro quo did occur Trump forced Hunter Biden to step down from the board the funding went to Ukraine and no more will go into Hunter Biden’s pocket Trump wins wins


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have been investigating the trumps for 3 yrs,,,
> so your refusal to have an investigaation is even more reason to have one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal? I’m sorry to tell you this but I don’t have the power to refuse an investigation into the ex Vice President of the United States. I’m honored that you thought I had such power but it’s just not the case.
> As an outside observer I can see the dishonest politicization and call it out which is what I’m doing. I get that you’re trying to stick up for “your side” that’s fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isn't whether or not you refuse or not.
> 
> But the question of why the Biden Family wouldn't WANT to cooperate.   They are being given a chance to prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh come on, this is a joke, right?! You complaining about the Biden’s not cooperating while the White House is telling all their people to ignore congressional subpoenas!!! What exactly have the Biden’s not cooperated with except engaging with the media about this obvious distraction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Bidens are the topic here, not President Trump.
> 
> None of the Biden family have been brought in to testify or interviewed by DOJ folks yet.  All that the people are asking for is investigations and cooperation.  If the Bidens are cool with this, fine.   But all I've seen is resistance from the Media who want to give the Vice President a pass before any questioning.
Click to expand...

Is the DOJ investigating the Biden’s? Have the refused to be interviewed by them? What is this obstruction you’re talking about?

You’re hypocrisy to accuse Biden of obstructing a non existent investigation when the White House is literally ignoring subpoenas is rather mind blowing... even for you


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the answer to that is already public. Burisma was trying to gain stronger relations with the USA and wanted to get high profile people on their board to boost the profile of their company. Whether you like it or not the son of the VP is a high profile person. How much money do companies spend on a single 15 second commercial during the Super Bowl?! Biden was paid a drop in the bucket compared to any large companies advertising budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's certainly a theory worth looking into.  Although I'd love to get Hunter Biden and other members of the Biden family, as well as Whistleblowers from Burisma to testify in this regard.    Why does it look like foreign outfits are trying to payoff corrupt government officials in America by providing "no work" jobs for their ne'er-do-well kin?
> 
> If Cokehead Hunter Biden did nothing wrong, he will be anxious to take the opportunity to clear his name and prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all pretty rich after hearing 3 years of whining about witch hunts and hoaxes. Now you’re all about them huh?! Wonderful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals set this precedent, and if Biden is elected, he needs to get used to it.
> 
> Vice President Biden, as well as his kin and his staff need to stop obstructing and start cooperating. That's what he is signing on to by running for the Presidency if he wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is Biden obstructing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is refusing to come clean about exactly what his son did for Burisma, and what he got in exchange for a billion in taxpayers' dollars.
Click to expand...

oh he isn’t coming clean. Did he ignore Hannitys request for an interview or something? Is that the great obstruction your talking about?


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
Click to expand...

how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> 
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
Click to expand...

Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol


----------



## Rustic

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> 
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
Click to expand...

There needs to be at least a two year investigation on Biden and his shit eating spawn...


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> 
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
Click to expand...

We can give you the link after Democrats  Stop Filibustering the investigation.. what are you afraid of?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm Joe Biden bragged about it
> 
> 
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
Click to expand...

I've given links several times,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> 
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
Click to expand...

Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
Click to expand...

 and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> “Hire my son and I will give you billions”
> 
> 
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
Click to expand...




Ukraine diverted some of the funds that the US Congress appropriated to them to Hunter Biden.   It was a Quid Pro Quo.  They either could either give the money to the Cokehead and not investigate, or lose the billion dollars of aid.   This is why Biden-Obama demanded the prosecutor be fired.  He was looking into Biden corruption, and instead of cooperating , the Obama-Biden regime decided to obstruct.


----------



## Faun

wamose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What did Biden do that was illegal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Racketeering. Extortion. Misappropriation of taxpayer funds. And piss poor judgement in general. The Bidens are idiots, and I'm not confining that to the crackhead.
Click to expand...

It's not racketeering or extortion or misappropriation of funds to hold up aid to another country unless they first clean up corruption. Trump said so himself...

_"Why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_

Try harder next time.


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
Click to expand...

Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What did Biden do that was illegal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Racketeering. Extortion. Misappropriation of taxpayer funds. And piss poor judgement in general. The Bidens are idiots, and I'm not confining that to the crackhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not racketeering or extortion or misappropriation of funds to hold up aid to another country unless they first clean up corruption. Trump said so himself...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> Try harder next time.
Click to expand...



You don't get it.    Ukraine was trying to clean up corruption, crooked outfits like Burisma and their board of directors.

Obama-Biden didn't like it, because the Vice President's son worked for them.


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you show one shred of evidence that’s true?
> 
> 
> 
> HES CALLED FOR THE INVESTIGATION! Stop shielding them, what are you afraid of? Biden said his last name is what qualified him..  do you agree Hunter Biden would never have been on that board if it wasn’t for his father being vice president and overseeing money going to Ukraine yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I don’t know the details, sure I’d be willing to bet that he got that position because of his last name. Is that now a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine diverted some of the funds that the US Congress appropriated to them to Hunter Biden.   It was a Quid Pro Quo.  They either could either give the money to the Cokehead and not investigate, or lose the billion dollars of aid.   This is why Biden-Obama demanded the prosecutor be fired.  He was looking into Biden corruption, and instead of cooperating , the Obama-Biden regime decided to obstruct.
Click to expand...

thats a load of horse crap... you are trying way too hard


----------



## Faun

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
Click to expand...

No he didn't.  Stop lying. Oh, wait, you're a conservative so you can't stop lying. At any rate Biden said Obama inserted him.


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> 
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
Click to expand...



What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> 
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
Click to expand...

Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol


----------



## Faun

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> Quote his exact words mentioning his son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden brags about how he threatened to pull $1 billion in loan guarantees from Ukraine if it didn’t immediately fire Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin.
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Twitter
Click to expand...

So? There's still nothing wrong with that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was contingent on funds being held up yes. Huge conflict of interest, gotta make sure no more tax money is going to fund crack head hunter
> 
> 
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
Click to expand...

 but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
Click to expand...

Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?

You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?
> 
> You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!
Click to expand...

So if you are in the middle why did you keep John Kerry out of the source for the push to remove this guy?  Your so bias


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol
Click to expand...

Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?
> 
> You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!
Click to expand...


Biden's involvement in the prostitution as well as international drug rackets has been documented.   I don't know who is in the tank for whom, but there is definitely enough here to get FISA warrants against the Bidens so that the DOJ can keep an eye on them.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
Click to expand...

That’s not true at all. It was proven that he was corrupt while he was in office. Leaders from all over the world wanted the guy gone. Stop repeating talking points and do some actual research. You’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can give you the link after Democrats  Stop Filibustering the investigation.. what are you afraid of?
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting there are no such links.


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?
> 
> You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you are in the middle why did you keep John Kerry out of the source for the push to remove this guy?  Your so bias
Click to expand...

Swing and a miss


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is what Biden bragged about corrupt or illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given links several times,,,
Click to expand...

Not in this thread. I did a search on your name in this thread and no links to any such documents.


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?
> 
> You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's involvement in the prostitution as well as international drug rackets has been documented.   I don't know who is in the tank for whom, but there is definitely enough here to get FISA warrants against the Bidens so that the DOJ can keep an eye on them.
Click to expand...

Ok then why hasn’t Trumps DOJ done so?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not true at all. It was proven that he was corrupt while he was in office. Leaders from all over the world wanted the guy gone. Stop repeating talking points and do some actual research. You’re embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

then why was the guy he wanted investigated later get cleared of any wrong doing???

it could be they were in on it and didnt want to be exposed,,,and a thorough investigation will prove that,,,


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
Click to expand...

Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> 
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given links several times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in this thread. I did a search on your name in this thread and no links to any such documents.
Click to expand...

then broaden your mind and seek out the truth as I did,,,


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What did Biden do that was illegal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Racketeering. Extortion. Misappropriation of taxpayer funds. And piss poor judgement in general. The Bidens are idiots, and I'm not confining that to the crackhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not racketeering or extortion or misappropriation of funds to hold up aid to another country unless they first clean up corruption. Trump said so himself...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> Try harder next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it.    Ukraine was trying to clean up corruption, crooked outfits like Burisma and their board of directors.
> 
> Obama-Biden didn't like it, because the Vice President's son worked for them.
Click to expand...

If they were trying to clean up corruption in Burisma, why was there no active investigation into Burisma when Shokin was asked to resign?


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if he did it to stop an investigation into the company his son worked for then that would be illegal
> 
> thats why there needs to be an investigation,,,
> 
> 
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can give you the link after Democrats  Stop Filibustering the investigation.. what are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting there are no such links.
Click to expand...

More questions then links tells us a lot about how corrupt democrats are.. these questions will live with your party for years.. don’t you want to win an election one day?? Lol


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did tax payer funds go to hunter. You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
Click to expand...

That's what he says now after talking with Trump'spersonal attorney. But there was no active investigation at that time.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?
> 
> You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's involvement in the prostitution as well as international drug rackets has been documented.   I don't know who is in the tank for whom, but there is definitely enough here to get FISA warrants against the Bidens so that the DOJ can keep an eye on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then why hasn’t Trumps DOJ done so?
Click to expand...



how do you know they arent???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given links several times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in this thread. I did a search on your name in this thread and no links to any such documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then broaden your mind and seek out the truth as I did,,,
Click to expand...

If you can't prove yourself right, why should I bother to do that for you?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no funds went to Ukraine? Lol you are special lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now after talking with Trump'spersonal attorney. But there was no active investigation at that time.
Click to expand...



the documented facts say otherwise,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given links several times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in this thread. I did a search on your name in this thread and no links to any such documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then broaden your mind and seek out the truth as I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't prove yourself right, why should I bother to do that for you?
Click to expand...



I have,,,if you refuse to see it is not my problem,,,


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its already known why he did it. It was the will of our congress, executive and the concensus of other wild leaders
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can give you the link after Democrats  Stop Filibustering the investigation.. what are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting there are no such links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More questions then links tells us a lot about how corrupt democrats are.. these questions will live with your party for years.. don’t you want to win an election one day?? Lol
Click to expand...

The claim was made that CrowdStrike was involved with Ukraine to collude with Democrats to hack the 2016 election. When challenged for proof of that, you rightwingnuts are bending over backwards to avoid presenting any proof at all.

Your reluctance to even attempt backing up these assertions speak louder than your vapid, evidence-free claims.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can give you the link after Democrats  Stop Filibustering the investigation.. what are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting there are no such links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More questions then links tells us a lot about how corrupt democrats are.. these questions will live with your party for years.. don’t you want to win an election one day?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim was made that CrowdStrike was involved with Ukraine to collude with Democrats to hack the 2016 election. When challenged for proof of that, you rightwingnuts are bending over backwards to avoid presenting any proof at all.
> 
> Your reluctance to even attempt backing up these assertions speak louder than your vapid, evidence-free claims.
Click to expand...



I've posted it many times,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now after talking with Trump'spersonal attorney. But there was no active investigation at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documented facts say otherwise,,,
Click to expand...

And yet, you flat out refuse to post a link on this thread to these purported "documents."

No more is needed to see even you know you're full of shit.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now after talking with Trump'spersonal attorney. But there was no active investigation at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documented facts say otherwise,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you flat out refuse to post a link on this thread to these purported "documents."
> 
> No more is needed to see even you know you're full of shit.
Click to expand...



it will take some time on your part, but watch these two vids and they will walk you through it and all the links are in the descriptions




and later this week there will be another installment for your viewing pleasure,,,


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the poster who refused to give a link for theses purported "documents" proving CrowdStrike was involved with Ukrainian collusion with the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can give you the link after Democrats  Stop Filibustering the investigation.. what are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting there are no such links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More questions then links tells us a lot about how corrupt democrats are.. these questions will live with your party for years.. don’t you want to win an election one day?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim was made that CrowdStrike was involved with Ukraine to collude with Democrats to hack the 2016 election. When challenged for proof of that, you rightwingnuts are bending over backwards to avoid presenting any proof at all.
> 
> Your reluctance to even attempt backing up these assertions speak louder than your vapid, evidence-free claims.
Click to expand...

That’s the job of Congress they aren’t interested in the known facts.. it’s why these questions will kill the democrat party for years to come


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not true at all. It was proven that he was corrupt while he was in office. Leaders from all over the world wanted the guy gone. Stop repeating talking points and do some actual research. You’re embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the guy he wanted investigated later get cleared of any wrong doing???
> 
> it could be they were in on it and didnt want to be exposed,,,and a thorough investigation will prove that,,,
Click to expand...

what are you talking about? Cleared of wrong doing? How was he cleared of wrong doing? He was fired for failing to take action in prosecuting corrupt politicians in Ukraine. 
He wasn’t accused of criminal acts. You’re making up fake stuff again


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me say that? You making shit up again?
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
Click to expand...

Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?
> 
> You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's involvement in the prostitution as well as international drug rackets has been documented.   I don't know who is in the tank for whom, but there is definitely enough here to get FISA warrants against the Bidens so that the DOJ can keep an eye on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then why hasn’t Trumps DOJ done so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know they arent???
Click to expand...

I don’t. Have you heard that they are?


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
Click to expand...

That’s all trump
Is doing blowing the whistle


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and didn’t biden say he had the power to hold the funds?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not true at all. It was proven that he was corrupt while he was in office. Leaders from all over the world wanted the guy gone. Stop repeating talking points and do some actual research. You’re embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the guy he wanted investigated later get cleared of any wrong doing???
> 
> it could be they were in on it and didnt want to be exposed,,,and a thorough investigation will prove that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you talking about? Cleared of wrong doing? How was he cleared of wrong doing? He was fired for failing to take action in prosecuting corrupt politicians in Ukraine.
> He wasn’t accused of criminal acts. You’re making up fake stuff again
Click to expand...


you have my comment wrong,,,
please reread my comment,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that the prosecutor was "dirty"?   Just because he was looking at the Biden family's tentacles reaching into their country.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Johnson and other GOP senators thought he was dirty and wrote a letter calling for reform. Were they all trying to make money for Hunter?
> 
> You obviously know nothing about this situation. Do some research and while you’re at it read up on the IMF and the near billion dollars in aid they also held until they reformed that prosecutors office. Were they in the tank for Hunter Biden too?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's involvement in the prostitution as well as international drug rackets has been documented.   I don't know who is in the tank for whom, but there is definitely enough here to get FISA warrants against the Bidens so that the DOJ can keep an eye on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then why hasn’t Trumps DOJ done so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know they arent???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t. Have you heard that they are?
Click to expand...



there are documents proving they were looking into it almost a yr before the phone call,,,

and yes I have already posted links to back that up,,,


----------



## wamose

The dirty prosecutor wasn't too bad until he starting looking at Biden's dirty, crackhead son. Then he had to go. Not that dirty Joe couldn't afford an $83,000 a month allowance for his dirty son. But why should he when it was easier to shake down the Ukraine with taxpayer money. Everything the Bidens and the Obama administration touched turned dirty. It will all come out soon. That's why the Democrat establishment keeps trying to change the subject with phony investigations. It's exactly like Zaid said, the minute they disprove one accusation we will come up with two or three more. The COUP is underway.


----------



## Jitss617

Avg salary id 10,000 a year for Ukrainians but they gave hunter hundreds of thousand dollars a year


----------



## progressive hunter

Jitss617 said:


> Avg salary id 10,000 a year for Ukrainians but they gave hunter hundreds of thousand dollars a year


we dont know for sure how much he made,,,some reports put it in the millions,,,and joe may even have received some himself


----------



## Jitss617

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avg salary id 10,000 a year for Ukrainians but they gave hunter hundreds of thousand dollars a year
> 
> 
> 
> we dont know for sure how much he made,,,some reports put it in the millions,,,and joe may even have received some himself
Click to expand...

Democrats are so eager to investigate Trump but not themselves these allegations are going to hang over the head of Democrats for years,,  You think they’d  want to win an election this century


----------



## wamose

The worst part of the whole shakedown was that Joe Biden even bragged about it. How dumb can he be to gloat over using the most powerful country in the world and a billion dollars of taxpayer money to make sure his loser son kept his no show job. The Bidens make the typical "public enemy #1" look like Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> 
> 
> Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
Click to expand...

Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs


----------



## Coyote

If Trump claims Biden is corrupt TRUMP needs to provide evidence supporting it. Has he?  No.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the authority of our government he threatened to hold the funds to get them to clean up their dirty prosecutors office
> 
> 
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not true at all. It was proven that he was corrupt while he was in office. Leaders from all over the world wanted the guy gone. Stop repeating talking points and do some actual research. You’re embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the guy he wanted investigated later get cleared of any wrong doing???
> 
> it could be they were in on it and didnt want to be exposed,,,and a thorough investigation will prove that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you talking about? Cleared of wrong doing? How was he cleared of wrong doing? He was fired for failing to take action in prosecuting corrupt politicians in Ukraine.
> He wasn’t accused of criminal acts. You’re making up fake stuff again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have my comment wrong,,,
> please reread my comment,,,
Click to expand...

What is this clearance of wrong doing? Can you post a link?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
Click to expand...



not trumps fault biden is one of the most corrupt politicians that weve ever seen,,,


----------



## Slade3200

wamose said:


> The dirty prosecutor wasn't too bad until he starting looking at Biden's dirty, crackhead son. Then he had to go. Not that dirty Joe couldn't afford an $83,000 a month allowance for his dirty son. But why should he when it was easier to shake down the Ukraine with taxpayer money. Everything the Bidens and the Obama administration touched turned dirty. It will all come out soon. That's why the Democrat establishment keeps trying to change the subject with phony investigations. It's exactly like Zaid said, the minute they disprove one accusation we will come up with two or three more. The COUP is underway.


Not true at all... his case into Burisma was dormant at the time he was fired, just like several other cases he wasn’t acting on


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it was proven he wasnt corrupt,,,he was fired because he wanted to investigate burisma,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not true at all. It was proven that he was corrupt while he was in office. Leaders from all over the world wanted the guy gone. Stop repeating talking points and do some actual research. You’re embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the guy he wanted investigated later get cleared of any wrong doing???
> 
> it could be they were in on it and didnt want to be exposed,,,and a thorough investigation will prove that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you talking about? Cleared of wrong doing? How was he cleared of wrong doing? He was fired for failing to take action in prosecuting corrupt politicians in Ukraine.
> He wasn’t accused of criminal acts. You’re making up fake stuff again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have my comment wrong,,,
> please reread my comment,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this clearance of wrong doing? Can you post a link?
Click to expand...



I have posted it several times,,,its your refusal to see it thats the problem,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dirty prosecutor wasn't too bad until he starting looking at Biden's dirty, crackhead son. Then he had to go. Not that dirty Joe couldn't afford an $83,000 a month allowance for his dirty son. But why should he when it was easier to shake down the Ukraine with taxpayer money. Everything the Bidens and the Obama administration touched turned dirty. It will all come out soon. That's why the Democrat establishment keeps trying to change the subject with phony investigations. It's exactly like Zaid said, the minute they disprove one accusation we will come up with two or three more. The COUP is underway.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all... his case into Burisma was dormant at the time he was fired, just like several other cases he wasn’t acting on
Click to expand...

NO IT WASNT,,,
and its also included in my links to the documents,,,


----------



## Coyote

OKTexas said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I’m not seeing the connection. We know Hunter was hired to be a board member because Burisma wanted to improve relations with the USA and they wanted high profile names to be associated with their company. That’s not illegal. We know they were lobbying the US government, not illegal. We know that many entities wanted the Ukraine prosecutor fired for years of not taking action on dealing with corruption in Ukraine. These efforts didn’t have anything to do with Burisma. Do you think Ron Johnson signed that letter because he wanted to help Burisma? When you look at all the elements at play here your accusations don’t make any sense. You've carved out a nefarious narrative but it is not an honest account of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not trumps fault biden is one of the most corrupt politicians that weve ever seen,,,
Click to expand...

More bullshit smears. Does it ever get old?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> 
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not trumps fault biden is one of the most corrupt politicians that weve ever seen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More bullshit smears. Does it ever get old?
Click to expand...

cant smear shit if theres no shit to smear,,,


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you started that that movement to say he was dirty?  Gonna get deep and expose your bias but go ahead and answer I have money that says you won’t admit it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
Click to expand...

Well how did his son get the job


----------



## Weatherman2020

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe insert himself between the Ukraine government and his son?
> 
> That’s all anyone needs to know.
> And we all know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> Quote his exact words mentioning his son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden brags about how he threatened to pull $1 billion in loan guarantees from Ukraine if it didn’t immediately fire Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin.
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? There's still nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


----------



## OKTexas

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Hunter was hired after Devon Archer had a sit down with daddy at the WH. Then you had Devon and Hunter together with Blue Star Strategies trying to influence US policy though the State Dept, I wonder if they were registered under FARA as foreign agents.
> 
> Oh, and the folks from Blue Star Strategies took it upon themselves to visit the prosecutor in Ukraine to apologize for US falsehoods perpetrated against his office. Here's a portion of the prosecutors memo of the meeting, you can read it all at the link.
> 
> View attachment 289238
> Ukraine PGO Memo Translation
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



You can start here, I'm looking for something else.

Swamp Watch: The Biden family

.


----------



## edthecynic

OKTexas said:


> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. *His two boys* are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*


LIAR!
Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!



Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!

16.9K
12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019


----------



## edthecynic

CWayne said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mind in the entire universe as willfully IGNORANT as yours!
> The Mueller report cited over 200 instances of RNC collusion with Russia, as you well know.
> 
> 
> 
> so there are 200 cases and not a single indictment,,,sounds more like you lied and are scared shitless that the real corruption by the DNC  is being exposed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> There have been 34 indicted.
> Thank you for proving your absolute IGNORANCE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name the American's indicted for COLLUSION with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roger Stone, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, when I say name an American indicted for COLLUSION...  You reply with the name Roger Stone.
> 
> *Roger Stone was indicted for obstruction, witness tampering, and perjury,*
> 
> None of those indictments are for collusion, are they?
> 
> Who else was indicted for Collusion?
Click to expand...

Involving his COLLUSION with WikiLeaks!


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
Click to expand...



thats just the approval,,,the negotiations were started before the election,,,


----------



## edthecynic

Jitss617 said:


> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> *“Hire my son and I will give you billions”*


Typical DEEP FAKE quote from the worthless lying "human scum" Right, who hypocritically condemn Schiff for paraphrasing Tramp!


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats just the approval,,,the negotiations were started before the election,,,
Click to expand...

Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
For example: In 2017 Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."


----------



## Jitss617

edthecynic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> *“Hire my son and I will give you billions”*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical DEEP FAKE quote from the worthless lying "human scum" Right, who hypocritically condemn Schiff for paraphrasing Tramp!
Click to expand...

Where did they get this Money to pay his son when the avg salary in Ukraine was 10,000 a year. Tell us.. if you can’t answer ten let an investigation begin


----------



## edthecynic

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *how did tax payer funds go to hunter.* You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no *funds went to Ukraine*? Lol you are special lol
Click to expand...

You are more special! Now Hunter controls all money in Ukraine!!!


----------



## edthecynic

Jitss617 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> *“Hire my son and I will give you billions”*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical DEEP FAKE quote from the worthless lying "human scum" Right, who hypocritically condemn Schiff for paraphrasing Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they get this Money to pay his son when the avg salary in Ukraine was 10,000 a year. Tell us.. if you can’t answer ten let an investigation begin
Click to expand...

Mexico paid for it!
You are an IDIOT!


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> *“Hire my son and I will give you billions”*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical DEEP FAKE quote from the worthless lying "human scum" Right, who hypocritically condemn Schiff for paraphrasing Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they get this Money to pay his son when the avg salary in Ukraine was 10,000 a year. Tell us.. if you can’t answer ten let an investigation begin
Click to expand...



That's the whole question here.   What qualified Hunter Biden for this job?  How do the Ukrainian people and Ukrainian people feel about this job being given to an American?    The unemployment rate in Ukraine is about 8% , and this job at Burisma could have provided a decent living for a Ukrainian family.   But we're supposed to believe that there was no one in the country that could have done this?


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avg salary id 10,000 a year for Ukrainians but they gave hunter hundreds of thousand dollars a year
> 
> 
> 
> we dont know for sure how much he made,,,some reports put it in the millions,,,and joe may even have received some himself
Click to expand...


----------



## OKTexas

edthecynic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. *His two boys* are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
Click to expand...



So how long has that been in the works? Is it an expansion of an existing project?

.


----------



## edthecynic

OKTexas said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. *His two boys* are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has that been in the works? *Is it an expansion of an existing project?*
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dormant since 2008.


----------



## OKTexas

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so connect the dots to the crime. It seems that your highlighting lobbying efforts which I believe is legal business practice. What’s the crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF it was all harmless, what's the harm of investigating to be sure? The commiecrats in the house seem to definitely object to looking into anything that might justify Trumps concern. Like I said, it would blow the hell out of this hoax. Hell even Kerrys kid was smart enough not to touch the Ukraine with a ten foot pole. Of course you're free to ignore the facts.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there would be no harm in investigating to be sure except for the precedent set around how and what we investigate. As I mentionEd before, if mere partisan suspicion warrants this investigation then that opens the door to investigating all of Trumps kids. Then anything we find that is smelly we get to use in a campaign against daddy. Do you see how toxic this becomes? That’s the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president. All are watching everything they do because they know they're under a microscope. So exactly what would you propose to investigate?
> 
> This is a post I made in another thread on 10 Oct.
> 
> Well I haven't seen a commie that would address these little ditties.
> 
> Early 2014 Devon Archer joins the Berisma board.
> 
> 16 April 2014 Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with Joe Biden, the meeting went late in the night according to WH records.
> 
> 18 April 2014 Hunter Biden was appointed to the Berisma board.
> 
> 21 April 2014 Joe Biden announces as much as 1 billion in US aid to the Ukraine natural gas industry.
> 
> Investigation into the Berisma founder suddenly were suspended and the UK released 23 million in frozen Berisma funds.
> 
> Yeah, nobody has anything. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can start here, I'm looking for something else.
> 
> Swamp Watch: The Biden family
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Well it seems Utube is censoring almost anything the has negative reporting on the BIdens. That information was covered again on Steve Hiltons Swamp Watch last night, but no video I can find has that portion of his show included in it. Your welcome to see if you can find it.

.


----------



## Jitss617

edthecynic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *how did tax payer funds go to hunter.* You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no *funds went to Ukraine*? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more special! Now Hunter controls all money in Ukraine!!!
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## Jitss617

edthecynic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> *“Hire my son and I will give you billions”*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical DEEP FAKE quote from the worthless lying "human scum" Right, who hypocritically condemn Schiff for paraphrasing Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they get this Money to pay his son when the avg salary in Ukraine was 10,000 a year. Tell us.. if you can’t answer ten let an investigation begin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexico paid for it!
> You are an IDIOT!
Click to expand...

Don’t be so angry the investigation won’t hurt lol to much haha


----------



## Jitss617

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> *“Hire my son and I will give you billions”*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical DEEP FAKE quote from the worthless lying "human scum" Right, who hypocritically condemn Schiff for paraphrasing Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they get this Money to pay his son when the avg salary in Ukraine was 10,000 a year. Tell us.. if you can’t answer ten let an investigation begin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the whole question here.   What qualified Hunter Biden for this job?  How do the Ukrainian people and Ukrainian people feel about this job being given to an American?    The unemployment rate in Ukraine is about 8% , and this job at Burisma could have provided a decent living for a Ukrainian family.   But we're supposed to believe that there was no one in the country that could have done this?
Click to expand...

Yup trump blew the whistle of the dems and they are going crazy lol


----------



## OKTexas

edthecynic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. *His two boys* are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has that been in the works? *Is it an expansion of an existing project?*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dormant since 2008.
Click to expand...



Are you saying they just approved plans submitted in 2008?

.


----------



## edthecynic

Jitss617 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *how did tax payer funds go to hunter.* You know tax payer funds are appropriated by Congress, not the VP right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying no *funds went to Ukraine*? Lol you are special lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more special! Now Hunter controls all money in Ukraine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## Jitss617

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avg salary id 10,000 a year for Ukrainians but they gave hunter hundreds of thousand dollars a year
> 
> 
> 
> we dont know for sure how much he made,,,some reports put it in the millions,,,and joe may even have received some himself
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

These are questions that will be asked for years .. hanging over the democrat party.. we need you guys!  Come back to sanity


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where did the money come from that paid hunter!? The money from American tax payers that joe Biden sent Ukraine!
> *“Hire my son and I will give you billions”*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical DEEP FAKE quote from the worthless lying "human scum" Right, who hypocritically condemn Schiff for paraphrasing Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they get this Money to pay his son when the avg salary in Ukraine was 10,000 a year. Tell us.. if you can’t answer ten let an investigation begin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the whole question here.   What qualified Hunter Biden for this job?  How do the Ukrainian people and Ukrainian people feel about this job being given to an American?    The unemployment rate in Ukraine is about 8% , and this job at Burisma could have provided a decent living for a Ukrainian family.   But we're supposed to believe that there was no one in the country that could have done this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup trump blew the whistle of the dems and they are going crazy lol
Click to expand...


President Trump is using and manipulating the Whistleblower to force the media to talk about the Ukrainegate scandal that the Obama-Biden Administration was involved in.


----------



## edthecynic

OKTexas said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. *His two boys* are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has that been in the works? *Is it an expansion of an existing project?*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dormant since 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they just approved plans submitted in 2008?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No, the "project" was dormant since 2008 and only brought before the
Aberdeenshire council for approval Sept 26, 2019, obviously AFTER Tramp was elected.


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats just the approval,,,the negotiations were started before the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: In 2017 Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
Click to expand...



3 yrs isnt very sudden,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. *His two boys* are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has that been in the works? *Is it an expansion of an existing project?*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dormant since 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they just approved plans submitted in 2008?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the "project" was dormant since 2008 and only brought before the
> Aberdeenshire council for approval Sept 26, 2019, obviously AFTER Tramp was elected.
Click to expand...


it may have been dormant,, but there  are documents to back up he was trying to get it back on 1 month before he got fired,,,and in steps biden,,,


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats just the approval,,,the negotiations were started before the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yrs isnt very sudden,,,
Click to expand...

2017 is NOT 3 years after Tramp was elected, IDIOT!


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has that been in the works? *Is it an expansion of an existing project?*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dormant since 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they just approved plans submitted in 2008?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the "project" was dormant since 2008 and only brought before the
> Aberdeenshire council for approval Sept 26, 2019, obviously AFTER Tramp was elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it may have been dormant,, but *there  are documents* to back up he was trying to get it back on 1 month before he got fired,,,and in steps biden,,,
Click to expand...

DEEP FAKE "documents" you mean. Link DIRECTLY to these DEEP FAKE documents please.


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. His two boys are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats just the approval,,,the negotiations were started before the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yrs isnt very sudden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2017 is NOT 3 years after Tramp was elected, IDIOT!
Click to expand...




that just proves it was started before the election and not proof it was OKed because of it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has that been in the works? *Is it an expansion of an existing project?*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dormant since 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they just approved plans submitted in 2008?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the "project" was dormant since 2008 and only brought before the
> Aberdeenshire council for approval Sept 26, 2019, obviously AFTER Tramp was elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it may have been dormant,, but *there  are documents* to back up he was trying to get it back on 1 month before he got fired,,,and in steps biden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEEP FAKE "documents" you mean. Link DIRECTLY to these DEEP FAKE documents please.
Click to expand...



already been done several times,,,


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Any one notice that all 4 Trump children aren't coked up losers like Hunter and Gore's kid?


----------



## OKTexas

edthecynic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since you insist on deflecting to Trumps kids, let's take a look. Ivanka and Jared liquidated 38 million in assets to comply with ethics demands. *His two boys* are running the company and *haven't started any new international projects and won't as long as Trump is president.*
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has that been in the works? *Is it an expansion of an existing project?*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dormant since 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they just approved plans submitted in 2008?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the "project" was dormant since 2008 and only brought before the
> Aberdeenshire council for approval Sept 26, 2019, obviously AFTER Tramp was elected.
Click to expand...



Wow, plans for that large a project were submitted and approved the same day? I kind of doubt that. LMAO

.


----------



## jillian

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


They don’t think there’s a legit concern or they’d be worried about their corrupt treasonous orange loser


----------



## The Purge

What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!


----------



## The Purge

jillian said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t think there’s a legit concern or they’d be worried about their corrupt treasonous orange loser
Click to expand...


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> Here is Eric BRAGGING about his NEW Sept 2019 deal in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Trump ✔@EricTrump
> Congratulations to our extraordinary @TrumpScotland team! *Minutes ago, we received full & total approval for a new phase of development to include 500 homes, 50 cottages, sports center, retail & more. We also received approval to build a 2nd golf course! *Very proud of them!
> 
> 16.9K
> 12:19 PM - Sep 26, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats just the approval,,,the negotiations were started before the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yrs isnt very sudden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2017 is NOT 3 years after Tramp was elected, IDIOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just proves it was started before the election and not proof it was OKed because of it,,,
Click to expand...

But the claim was that ALL foreign projects were abandoned after the election.
"When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
- Eric Trump


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just the approval,,,the negotiations were started before the election,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yrs isnt very sudden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2017 is NOT 3 years after Tramp was elected, IDIOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just proves it was started before the election and not proof it was OKed because of it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the claim was that ALL foreign projects were abandoned after the election.
> "When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
> - Eric Trump
Click to expand...



does that hurt your feelings???


----------



## edthecynic

The Purge said:


> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him *$83K a month*?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!


Every "human scum" liar claims a different amount, proving none of you liars have any idea what he was paid or why he was hired!!!
In 2014, Cyprus-registered Burisma Holdings, one of the largest private natural gas companies in Ukraine, announced that Hunter Biden was among several prominent foreigners who were joining its board. *The company said that Hunter Biden would advise on “transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities*.”


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yrs isnt very sudden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2017 is NOT 3 years after Tramp was elected, IDIOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just proves it was started before the election and not proof it was OKed because of it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the claim was that ALL foreign projects were abandoned after the election.
> "When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
> - Eric Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> does that hurt your feelings???
Click to expand...

Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yrs isnt very sudden,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 is NOT 3 years after Tramp was elected, IDIOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just proves it was started before the election and not proof it was OKed because of it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the claim was that ALL foreign projects were abandoned after the election.
> "When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
> - Eric Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> does that hurt your feelings???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!
Click to expand...



what lies did I tell???


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 is NOT 3 years after Tramp was elected, IDIOT!
> 
> 
> 
> that just proves it was started before the election and not proof it was OKed because of it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the claim was that ALL foreign projects were abandoned after the election.
> "When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
> - Eric Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does that hurt your feelings???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *what lies did I tell*???
Click to expand...

When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.


progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> 
> 
> *3 yrs isnt very sudden*,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that just proves it was started before the election and not proof it was OKed because of it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> But the claim was that ALL foreign projects were abandoned after the election.
> "When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
> - Eric Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does that hurt your feelings???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *what lies did I tell*???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
> Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3 yrs isnt very sudden*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the claim was that ALL foreign projects were abandoned after the election.
> "When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
> - Eric Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that hurt your feelings???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *what lies did I tell*???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
> Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3 yrs isnt very sudden*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim
Click to expand...

It was a lie to cover an earlier lie that the Tramps ended all their foreign business after Tramp was elected.


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that hurt your feelings???
> 
> 
> 
> Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *what lies did I tell*???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
> Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3 yrs isnt very sudden*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a lie to cover an earlier lie that the Tramps ended all their foreign business after Tramp was elected.
Click to expand...



you want to  talk about trump then start a thread on it,,,
the topic here is biden,,,


----------



## Faun

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Joe inserted himself. Do you have any proof that’s what he did or are you just making that up?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, is that a trick question?
> 
> Joe said he he inserted himself. On video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!
> Quote his exact words mentioning his son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden brags about how he threatened to pull $1 billion in loan guarantees from Ukraine if it didn’t immediately fire Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin.
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? There's still nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You're inability to refute my post is noted.


----------



## Rustic

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that hurt your feelings???
> 
> 
> 
> Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *what lies did I tell*???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
> Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3 yrs isnt very sudden*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a lie to cover an earlier lie that the Tramps ended all their foreign business after Tramp was elected.
Click to expand...

All progressives are human scum... fact


----------



## The Purge

edthecynic said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him *$83K a month*?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> Every "human scum" liar claims a different amount, proving none of you liars have any idea what he was paid or why he was hired!!!
> In 2014, Cyprus-registered Burisma Holdings, one of the largest private natural gas companies in Ukraine, announced that Hunter Biden was among several prominent foreigners who were joining its board. *The company said that Hunter Biden would advise on “transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities*.”
Click to expand...

Yes, communist,. Enemy of Ametica. We don't  know for sure. BUT DOUCHEBAG, WE DO KNOW HE GOT PAID A LOT OF MONEY FOR BEING THE VP'S SON!!!@@...HE DIDNT SPEAK THE LANGUAGE, KNEW LESS THAN YOU(IF POSSIBLE!) ABOUT OIL, AND NEVER LIVED IN UKRAINE....BUT if Don jr. did this you  commie scum would be all over it....so go let Putin fuck you in your ass as you scream...MORE!


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think GOP senator and now Trump lackie Ron Johnson signed a letter calling for reform to this guys office? Why would Ron call it corrupt and want to pay Hunter Biden. Can you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well how did his son get the job
Click to expand...

The director of Burisma wanted him, offered him a job and he took it. How do you think he got it?


----------



## Slade3200

The Purge said:


> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!


He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?


----------



## The Purge

Slade3200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
Click to expand...

Perhaps the why is they could have hired you for 50x less, and you had the same experience.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
Click to expand...



theres a whole lot more that needs known,,,

if hes got nothing to hide whats the problem???


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we can see what pact donated to the Johnson campaign.. let’s  Investigate .. I’m open to see the miss information kerry Biden duo sent out.. let’s see the facts. Investigate
> 
> 
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well how did his son get the job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The director of Burisma wanted him, offered him a job and he took it. How do you think he got it?
Click to expand...

I’m pretty sure it was bribery.. and a investigation will prove it... this will hang over democrats heads for ever if you don’t investigate .. just clean your house and you might win an election.


----------



## Slade3200

The Purge said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the why is they could have hired you for 50x less, and you had the same experience.
Click to expand...

they were likely buying the name. Biden’s are worth way more than Slades. That not illegal


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a whole lot more that needs known,,,
> 
> if hes got nothing to hide whats the problem???
Click to expand...

what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock yourself out. Let me know what you dig up
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well how did his son get the job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The director of Burisma wanted him, offered him a job and he took it. How do you think he got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was bribery.. and a investigation will prove it... this will hang over democrats heads for ever if you don’t investigate .. just clean your house and you might win an election.
Click to expand...

were you also pretty sure Hillary Clinton was running a child porn ring out of the basement of a pizza parlor?


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all trump
> Is doing blowing the whistle
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well how did his son get the job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The director of Burisma wanted him, offered him a job and he took it. How do you think he got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was bribery.. and a investigation will prove it... this will hang over democrats heads for ever if you don’t investigate .. just clean your house and you might win an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were you also pretty sure Hillary Clinton was running a child porn ring out of the basement of a pizza parlor?
Click to expand...

Would you like me to post pictures of John podesta‘s artwork?


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is doing his best to brand his opponent as a crook. I guess it works on dupes like you so that shows he knows what he’s doing. I’ll give him that... he knows how to play the low IQs
> 
> 
> 
> Well how did his son get the job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The director of Burisma wanted him, offered him a job and he took it. How do you think he got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was bribery.. and a investigation will prove it... this will hang over democrats heads for ever if you don’t investigate .. just clean your house and you might win an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were you also pretty sure Hillary Clinton was running a child porn ring out of the basement of a pizza parlor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to post pictures of John podesta‘s artwork?
Click to expand...

What for?


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well how did his son get the job
> 
> 
> 
> The director of Burisma wanted him, offered him a job and he took it. How do you think he got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was bribery.. and a investigation will prove it... this will hang over democrats heads for ever if you don’t investigate .. just clean your house and you might win an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were you also pretty sure Hillary Clinton was running a child porn ring out of the basement of a pizza parlor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to post pictures of John podesta‘s artwork?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What for?
Click to expand...

What do you mean why not.. you said Hillary and pizza gate no? Can you explain his art work?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a whole lot more that needs known,,,
> 
> if hes got nothing to hide whats the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother
Click to expand...



you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your LIES never hurt my feelings, only YOUR credibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what lies did I tell*???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
> Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, as you well know, the many abandoned FOREIGN projects from before Tramp was elected suddenly get approval AFTER the election.
> For example: *In 2017* Eric Trump went to the Dominican Republic to revive a deal from 2007. Trump Organization lawyers argued then that the deal was never dead and therefore did not count as the type of new foreign deal the company had promised to avoid. But according to the Associated Press, no new projects there had "been built or announced in a decade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3 yrs isnt very sudden*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a lie to cover an earlier lie that the Tramps ended all their foreign business after Tramp was elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want to  talk about trump then start a thread on it,,,
> the topic here is biden,,,
Click to expand...

If you don't want Tramp discussed in this thread, then stop LYING about the Tramps ending their foreign projects after the election!


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *what lies did I tell*???
> 
> 
> 
> When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
> Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *3 yrs isnt very sudden*,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a lie to cover an earlier lie that the Tramps ended all their foreign business after Tramp was elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want to  talk about trump then start a thread on it,,,
> the topic here is biden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want Tramp discussed in this thread, then stop LYING about the Tramps ending their foreign projects after the election!
Click to expand...

you havent shown where he started any new projects yet,,,


----------



## edthecynic

The Purge said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him *$83K a month*?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> Every "human scum" liar claims a different amount, proving none of you liars have any idea what he was paid or why he was hired!!!
> In 2014, Cyprus-registered Burisma Holdings, one of the largest private natural gas companies in Ukraine, announced that Hunter Biden was among several prominent foreigners who were joining its board. *The company said that Hunter Biden would advise on “transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities*.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, communist,. Enemy of Ametica. We don't  know for sure. BUT DOUCHEBAG, WE DO KNOW HE GOT PAID A LOT OF MONEY FOR BEING THE VP'S SON!!!@@...HE DIDNT SPEAK THE LANGUAGE, KNEW LESS THAN YOU(IF POSSIBLE!) ABOUT OIL, AND NEVER LIVED IN UKRAINE....BUT if Don jr. did this you  commie scum would be all over it....so go let Putin fuck you in your ass as you scream...MORE!
Click to expand...

Thank you for allowing me to TRIGGER you so thoroughly!


----------



## The Purge

edthecynic said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him *$83K a month*?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> Every "human scum" liar claims a different amount, proving none of you liars have any idea what he was paid or why he was hired!!!
> In 2014, Cyprus-registered Burisma Holdings, one of the largest private natural gas companies in Ukraine, announced that Hunter Biden was among several prominent foreigners who were joining its board. *The company said that Hunter Biden would advise on “transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities*.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, communist,. Enemy of Ametica. We don't  know for sure. BUT DOUCHEBAG, WE DO KNOW HE GOT PAID A LOT OF MONEY FOR BEING THE VP'S SON!!!@@...HE DIDNT SPEAK THE LANGUAGE, KNEW LESS THAN YOU(IF POSSIBLE!) ABOUT OIL, AND NEVER LIVED IN UKRAINE....BUT if Don jr. did this you  commie scum would be all over it....so go let Putin fuck you in your ass as you scream...MORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to TRIGGER you so thoroughly!
Click to expand...


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When caught lying the worthless "human scum" Right play dumb!
> Your obvious lie was that Tramp was president for three (3) years in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a lie to cover an earlier lie that the Tramps ended all their foreign business after Tramp was elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want to  talk about trump then start a thread on it,,,
> the topic here is biden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want Tramp discussed in this thread, then stop LYING about the Tramps ending their foreign projects after the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you havent shown where he started any *new* projects yet,,,
Click to expand...

Show me where the lying scum son of the lying scum president said "NEW" projects!

"When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
- Eric Trump


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was a mistake not a lie,,,and not the point of your claim
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lie to cover an earlier lie that the Tramps ended all their foreign business after Tramp was elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want to  talk about trump then start a thread on it,,,
> the topic here is biden,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want Tramp discussed in this thread, then stop LYING about the Tramps ending their foreign projects after the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you havent shown where he started any *new* projects yet,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where the lying scum son of the lying scum president said "NEW" projects!
> 
> "When my father became commander in chief of this country, *we got out of all international business."*
> - Eric Trump
Click to expand...

show me where he said they would sell off all their foreign interests??? and show me where they started any new ones after inauguration,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Jitss617 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The director of Burisma wanted him, offered him a job and he took it. How do you think he got it?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was bribery.. and a investigation will prove it... this will hang over democrats heads for ever if you don’t investigate .. just clean your house and you might win an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were you also pretty sure Hillary Clinton was running a child porn ring out of the basement of a pizza parlor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to post pictures of John podesta‘s artwork?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean why not.. you said Hillary and pizza gate no? Can you explain his art work?
Click to expand...

First off I said “what for” Not “why not”... may seem trivial but its a perfect example of how off you are when it comes to communication. Just be accurate it isn’t hard.

I love that you are now trying to defend the pizzagate nonsense. Of course you believe it! Another perfect example why nobody should take anything you say seriously. Game over


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a whole lot more that needs known,,,
> 
> if hes got nothing to hide whats the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,
Click to expand...

i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?

because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Huntrr do for Burisma that got him $83K a month?.....I'll  do it for half. Learn the language and move there!
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a whole lot more that needs known,,,
> 
> if hes got nothing to hide whats the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
Click to expand...

all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He joined their board and that’s what they offered to pay him. What else do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres a whole lot more that needs known,,,
> 
> if hes got nothing to hide whats the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
Click to expand...

Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?

And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres a whole lot more that needs known,,,
> 
> if hes got nothing to hide whats the problem???
> 
> 
> 
> what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
Click to expand...



when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
Click to expand...

I was making an assumption. Was I wrong? Did you criticize Trump in the same way you’re criticizing Biden when he wouldn’t sit down with Mueller?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what else do you want to know? You’re starting to sound like big brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
Click to expand...

You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?

you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you  have already sounded like an enemy of the state and are trying to hide something,,
> 
> 
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
Click to expand...

no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
> 
> 
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
Click to expand...

Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?
Click to expand...

same applies to biden,,,

sounds to me like you know theres something to hide and is why youre against it,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same applies to biden,,,
> 
> sounds to me like you know theres something to hide and is why youre against it,,,,
Click to expand...

I’m not against it going through the proper channels. I don’t see anything there except for a shiny object for Trump but if there was really documentation proving what you allege then there should be an FBI/DOJ investigation and all could be rooted out. It should be a legal issue not a political issue. So why isn’t that happening?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same applies to biden,,,
> 
> sounds to me like you know theres something to hide and is why youre against it,,,,
Click to expand...

To be clear... are you saying Trump should have sat down with Mueller if he had nothing to hide?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same applies to biden,,,
> 
> sounds to me like you know theres something to hide and is why youre against it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not against it going through the proper channels. I don’t see anything there except for a shiny object for Trump but if there was really documentation proving what you allege then there should be an FBI/DOJ investigation and all could be rooted out. It should be a legal issue not a political issue. So why isn’t that happening?
Click to expand...

maybe thats why trump turned it over to the DOJ as he stated in the phone call,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same applies to biden,,,
> 
> sounds to me like you know theres something to hide and is why youre against it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be clear... are you saying Trump should have sat down with Mueller if he had nothing to hide?
Click to expand...



this topic is about biden,, if you want to talk about trump then start another thread,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> 
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same applies to biden,,,
> 
> sounds to me like you know theres something to hide and is why youre against it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not against it going through the proper channels. I don’t see anything there except for a shiny object for Trump but if there was really documentation proving what you allege then there should be an FBI/DOJ investigation and all could be rooted out. It should be a legal issue not a political issue. So why isn’t that happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe thats why trump turned it over to the DOJ as he stated in the phone call,,,
Click to expand...

Let’s see about that. Trump says a lot of things that aren’t rooted in reality. Barr has an actual process that he has to go through to substantiate and initiate investigations. If he has one into the Biden’s then I have no idea why that wouldn’t be public right now. It would take a load off Trumps shoulders. Thoughts about why they would be keeping it secret?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> 
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then in your infinite words of wisdom... if Trump was innocent then why not testify and clear the air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same applies to biden,,,
> 
> sounds to me like you know theres something to hide and is why youre against it,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be clear... are you saying Trump should have sat down with Mueller if he had nothing to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this topic is about biden,, if you want to talk about trump then start another thread,,,
Click to expand...

Ive been talking about Biden. But you seem to be throwing a double standard out here and that’s relevant to your credibility. It shows if you are speaking from a partisan/political position or from an objective/principled position. 

So what’s the answer? Should Trump have sat down with Mueller if he had nothing to hide?


----------



## Jitss617

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was bribery.. and a investigation will prove it... this will hang over democrats heads for ever if you don’t investigate .. just clean your house and you might win an election.
> 
> 
> 
> were you also pretty sure Hillary Clinton was running a child porn ring out of the basement of a pizza parlor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to post pictures of John podesta‘s artwork?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean why not.. you said Hillary and pizza gate no? Can you explain his art work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off I said “what for” Not “why not”... may seem trivial but its a perfect example of how off you are when it comes to communication. Just be accurate it isn’t hard.
> 
> I love that you are now trying to defend the pizzagate nonsense. Of course you believe it! Another perfect example why nobody should take anything you say seriously. Game over
Click to expand...

Lol it’s funny when democrats have some shady involvement you never want it investigated... BUT IF TRUMP SPEAKS DIFFERENTLY LOL OMG IMPEACH! Investigate! The world is falling!


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just find it so rich that you are taking the “if he has nothing to hide then what’s the harm” position after experiencing all trump has done during the “witch hunt” and now ignoring the subpoenas. Were you calling for Trump to testify to mueller? Are you now calling for all his staffers to testify and stop ignoring subpoenas?
> 
> because Trump and all those people were actual material subjects to the investigation at hand. Biden is a sideshow distraction that Trump was trying to ignite for an election. If there was any evidence to substantiate investigating the Biden’s then there would be a DOJ investigation but there isn’t. It’s a joke, a rabbit hole, and you’re a total hypocrite. Congrats. Following Trump has made you look like a fool once again.
> 
> 
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
Click to expand...

The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the documented facts say otherwise,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
Click to expand...

THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn’t there an FBI/DOJ investigation if there is all this material evidence?
> 
> And why are you being a hypocrite calling for Biden to testify while excusing all the Trumpsters for hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
Click to expand...

Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
Click to expand...

WaAaa waaaaaa I’m crying! Bad prosecutor how dare he investigate Democrats were so nice and good American needs a look at Chicago and Detroit watching the DC Baltimore were so good  for America lol 

INSANE HAHAH


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did i excuse trump?? and besides there was no appearance that he committed a crime and there is with biden
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
Click to expand...

he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> 
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WaAaa waaaaaa I’m crying! Bad prosecutor how dare he investigate Democrats were so nice and good American needs a look at Chicago and Detroit watching the DC Baltimore were so good  for America lol
> 
> INSANE HAHAH
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> 
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
Click to expand...

Bullshit. The record shows he refused to cooperate with the U.K., who actually was investigating Zlochevsky. Initially, the U.K. froze over $23m of his assets, but then a U.K. court unfroze them after a year of being scuttled by Shokin.

*
Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*

_The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.

In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.

Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._


​


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just asked when you made an excuse for Trump and then in the next sentence you literally made an excuse for Trump. Haha, was that on purpose?
> 
> you are going to get all twisted up like a pretzel if you keep going down this road.
> 
> 
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## Lesh

So we finally have Trumpers admitting that they know Shokin was NOT investigating Burisma or Biden.

Ohhh...now he claims he "was going to"...sure


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The record shows he refused to cooperate with the U.K., who actually was investigating Zlochevsky. Initially, the U.K. froze over $23m of his assets, but then a U.K. court unfroze them after a year of being scuttled by Shokin.
> 
> *
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



the documents provided in my link say otherwise,,,and they are government documents not some opinion article,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no pretzeling needed,,,there is clear evidence that biden used the power of his office to squash an investigation into a company his son worked for,,,  and there was none for trump in the russian collusion scam,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...



documents say otherwise,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The record shows he refused to cooperate with the U.K., who actually was investigating Zlochevsky. Initially, the U.K. froze over $23m of his assets, but then a U.K. court unfroze them after a year of being scuttled by Shokin.
> 
> *
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents provided in my link say otherwise,,,and they are government documents not some opinion article,,,
Click to expand...

Liar. I just posted a link to a news article stating exactly what I said. Your videos don't put a dent in it.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only evidence of that is the former Prosecutor General who only now claims that and who has an axe to grind against Biden for getting him fired. Meanwhile, there are news reports going back years showing it was more than the U.S. who wanted him out and that there was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> documents say otherwise,,,
Click to expand...

Liar.

This is what a link to evidence is ... Here it is again ...

*Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*

_The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.

In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.

Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE FACTS SAY THAT HE WAS FIRED BY BIDEN BECAUSE HE WANTED TO REOPEN THE INVESTIGATION ONE MONTH BEFORE HE WAS FIRED,, WHICH HAPPENS TO BE THE SAME TIME BURISMA CONTACTED THE STATE DEPT AND USED HUNTERS NAME TO GET IT STOPPED,, and low and behold joe gets him fired,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The record shows he refused to cooperate with the U.K., who actually was investigating Zlochevsky. Initially, the U.K. froze over $23m of his assets, but then a U.K. court unfroze them after a year of being scuttled by Shokin.
> 
> *
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents provided in my link say otherwise,,,and they are government documents not some opinion article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. I just posted a link to a news article stating exactly what I said. Your videos don't put a dent in it.
Click to expand...



its the documents not the video dumbass,,,
your article is opinion


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. If Shokin wanted to investigate Burisma and Zlochevsky, he would have done so over the previous 2 years when he was first handed the case. Instead, he sat on it and did nothing. In fact, he did even worse than nothing -- he stalled a U.K. investigation into the matter for a year until the U.K. had to unfreeze 23 million of Zlochevsky's assets because Shokin refused to cooperate with them.
> 
> 
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The record shows he refused to cooperate with the U.K., who actually was investigating Zlochevsky. Initially, the U.K. froze over $23m of his assets, but then a U.K. court unfroze them after a year of being scuttled by Shokin.
> 
> *
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents provided in my link say otherwise,,,and they are government documents not some opinion article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. I just posted a link to a news article stating exactly what I said. Your videos don't put a dent in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its the documents not the video dumbass,,,
> your article is opinion
Click to expand...

The links you posted to me were of videos, not documents.

And no, that article is news, not opinion.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did try to do it the  previous 2 yrs,,,joe stepped in and got him fired for it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The record shows he refused to cooperate with the U.K., who actually was investigating Zlochevsky. Initially, the U.K. froze over $23m of his assets, but then a U.K. court unfroze them after a year of being scuttled by Shokin.
> 
> *
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents provided in my link say otherwise,,,and they are government documents not some opinion article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. I just posted a link to a news article stating exactly what I said. Your videos don't put a dent in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its the documents not the video dumbass,,,
> your article is opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The links you posted to me were of videos, not documents.
> 
> And no, that article is news, not opinion.
Click to expand...



and I told you all the supporting links were in the description of the video,,,


you want me to walk you through it send me a credit cARD NUMBER FIRST,,,i dont work for free


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The record shows he refused to cooperate with the U.K., who actually was investigating Zlochevsky. Initially, the U.K. froze over $23m of his assets, but then a U.K. court unfroze them after a year of being scuttled by Shokin.
> 
> *
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the documents provided in my link say otherwise,,,and they are government documents not some opinion article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. I just posted a link to a news article stating exactly what I said. Your videos don't put a dent in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its the documents not the video dumbass,,,
> your article is opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The links you posted to me were of videos, not documents.
> 
> And no, that article is news, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I told you all the supporting links were in the description of the video,,,
> 
> 
> you want me to walk you through it send me a credit cARD NUMBER FIRST,,,i dont work for free
Click to expand...

Your links went to videos, not documents. I highly recommend you learn the difference.

Regardless, I did post a link to a news article.  It really doesn't matter to me if you choose to ignore it.

Oh... and no, you didn't tell me there were links in the description.  I just did a search on this thread with your name and "description" and this post of yours was the only hit.

Can you stop lying??


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the documents provided in my link say otherwise,,,and they are government documents not some opinion article,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. I just posted a link to a news article stating exactly what I said. Your videos don't put a dent in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its the documents not the video dumbass,,,
> your article is opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The links you posted to me were of videos, not documents.
> 
> And no, that article is news, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I told you all the supporting links were in the description of the video,,,
> 
> 
> you want me to walk you through it send me a credit cARD NUMBER FIRST,,,i dont work for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your links went to videos, not documents. I highly recommend you learn the difference.
> 
> Regardless, I did post a link to a news article.  It really doesn't matter to me if you choose to ignore it.
> 
> Oh... and no, you didn't tell me there were links in the description.  I just did a search on this thread with your name and "description" and this post of yours was the only hit.
> 
> Can you stop lying??
Click to expand...



you are such a fucking idiot,,,might be why your still so ignorant

the video walks you through it in detail and in the description of the video are all the links to back up whats in the video,,,

so you can watch the video and then look at the links or skip the video and go straight to the links, but that will be harder to understand what your looking at since there is so much,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. I just posted a link to a news article stating exactly what I said. Your videos don't put a dent in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the documents not the video dumbass,,,
> your article is opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The links you posted to me were of videos, not documents.
> 
> And no, that article is news, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I told you all the supporting links were in the description of the video,,,
> 
> 
> you want me to walk you through it send me a credit cARD NUMBER FIRST,,,i dont work for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your links went to videos, not documents. I highly recommend you learn the difference.
> 
> Regardless, I did post a link to a news article.  It really doesn't matter to me if you choose to ignore it.
> 
> Oh... and no, you didn't tell me there were links in the description.  I just did a search on this thread with your name and "description" and this post of yours was the only hit.
> 
> Can you stop lying??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking idiot,,,might be why your still so ignorant
> 
> the video walks you through it in detail and in the description of the video are all the links to back up whats in the video,,,
> 
> so you can watch the video and then look at the links or skip the video and go straight to the links, but that will be harder to understand what your looking at since there is so much,,,
Click to expand...

You're fucked in the head if you think anyone is going to spend 4 hours to watch videos or to go hunting for documents that you won't link here. If you weren't bullshitting, you'd post a link directly, like I did, to the document you claim proves me wrong. If you won't, or can't, I have no problem leaning on the news article I linked as accurate.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its the documents not the video dumbass,,,
> your article is opinion
> 
> 
> 
> The links you posted to me were of videos, not documents.
> 
> And no, that article is news, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I told you all the supporting links were in the description of the video,,,
> 
> 
> you want me to walk you through it send me a credit cARD NUMBER FIRST,,,i dont work for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your links went to videos, not documents. I highly recommend you learn the difference.
> 
> Regardless, I did post a link to a news article.  It really doesn't matter to me if you choose to ignore it.
> 
> Oh... and no, you didn't tell me there were links in the description.  I just did a search on this thread with your name and "description" and this post of yours was the only hit.
> 
> Can you stop lying??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking idiot,,,might be why your still so ignorant
> 
> the video walks you through it in detail and in the description of the video are all the links to back up whats in the video,,,
> 
> so you can watch the video and then look at the links or skip the video and go straight to the links, but that will be harder to understand what your looking at since there is so much,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucked in the head if you think anyone is going to spend 4 hours to watch videos or to go hunting for documents that you won't link here. If you weren't bullshitting, you'd post a link directly, like I did, to the document you claim proves me wrong. If you won't, or can't, I have no problem leaning on the news article I linked as accurate.
Click to expand...



i DID POST A DIRECT LINK,,,ITS YOU THAT CHOOSES TO REMAIN IGNORANT,,,

AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WATCH THE VIDEOS BUT THEY DO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONTEXT OF ALL THE LINKS,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The links you posted to me were of videos, not documents.
> 
> And no, that article is news, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I told you all the supporting links were in the description of the video,,,
> 
> 
> you want me to walk you through it send me a credit cARD NUMBER FIRST,,,i dont work for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your links went to videos, not documents. I highly recommend you learn the difference.
> 
> Regardless, I did post a link to a news article.  It really doesn't matter to me if you choose to ignore it.
> 
> Oh... and no, you didn't tell me there were links in the description.  I just did a search on this thread with your name and "description" and this post of yours was the only hit.
> 
> Can you stop lying??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking idiot,,,might be why your still so ignorant
> 
> the video walks you through it in detail and in the description of the video are all the links to back up whats in the video,,,
> 
> so you can watch the video and then look at the links or skip the video and go straight to the links, but that will be harder to understand what your looking at since there is so much,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucked in the head if you think anyone is going to spend 4 hours to watch videos or to go hunting for documents that you won't link here. If you weren't bullshitting, you'd post a link directly, like I did, to the document you claim proves me wrong. If you won't, or can't, I have no problem leaning on the news article I linked as accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i DID POST A DIRECT LINK,,,ITS YOU THAT CHOOSES TO REMAIN IGNORANT,,,
> 
> AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WATCH THE VIDEOS BUT THEY DO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONTEXT OF ALL THE LINKS,,,
Click to expand...

You posted a link to the videos.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I told you all the supporting links were in the description of the video,,,
> 
> 
> you want me to walk you through it send me a credit cARD NUMBER FIRST,,,i dont work for free
> 
> 
> 
> Your links went to videos, not documents. I highly recommend you learn the difference.
> 
> Regardless, I did post a link to a news article.  It really doesn't matter to me if you choose to ignore it.
> 
> Oh... and no, you didn't tell me there were links in the description.  I just did a search on this thread with your name and "description" and this post of yours was the only hit.
> 
> Can you stop lying??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking idiot,,,might be why your still so ignorant
> 
> the video walks you through it in detail and in the description of the video are all the links to back up whats in the video,,,
> 
> so you can watch the video and then look at the links or skip the video and go straight to the links, but that will be harder to understand what your looking at since there is so much,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucked in the head if you think anyone is going to spend 4 hours to watch videos or to go hunting for documents that you won't link here. If you weren't bullshitting, you'd post a link directly, like I did, to the document you claim proves me wrong. If you won't, or can't, I have no problem leaning on the news article I linked as accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i DID POST A DIRECT LINK,,,ITS YOU THAT CHOOSES TO REMAIN IGNORANT,,,
> 
> AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WATCH THE VIDEOS BUT THEY DO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONTEXT OF ALL THE LINKS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a link to the videos.
Click to expand...



and I also said that the links to the content of the video are in the description of the video,,,

its your choice to remain ignorant to all the facts


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your links went to videos, not documents. I highly recommend you learn the difference.
> 
> Regardless, I did post a link to a news article.  It really doesn't matter to me if you choose to ignore it.
> 
> Oh... and no, you didn't tell me there were links in the description.  I just did a search on this thread with your name and "description" and this post of yours was the only hit.
> 
> Can you stop lying??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking idiot,,,might be why your still so ignorant
> 
> the video walks you through it in detail and in the description of the video are all the links to back up whats in the video,,,
> 
> so you can watch the video and then look at the links or skip the video and go straight to the links, but that will be harder to understand what your looking at since there is so much,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucked in the head if you think anyone is going to spend 4 hours to watch videos or to go hunting for documents that you won't link here. If you weren't bullshitting, you'd post a link directly, like I did, to the document you claim proves me wrong. If you won't, or can't, I have no problem leaning on the news article I linked as accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i DID POST A DIRECT LINK,,,ITS YOU THAT CHOOSES TO REMAIN IGNORANT,,,
> 
> AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WATCH THE VIDEOS BUT THEY DO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONTEXT OF ALL THE LINKS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a link to the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I also said that the links to the content of the video are in the description of the video,,,
> 
> its your choice to remain ignorant to all the facts
Click to expand...

Since you refuse to link the document you claim refutes the news article I posted, I write off your bullshit as the bullshit you intended it to be and my news article stands. I'm not about to spend 4 hours watching the videos you actually linked or sifting through who know how many other links to find a document simply because you say it really exists.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking idiot,,,might be why your still so ignorant
> 
> the video walks you through it in detail and in the description of the video are all the links to back up whats in the video,,,
> 
> so you can watch the video and then look at the links or skip the video and go straight to the links, but that will be harder to understand what your looking at since there is so much,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucked in the head if you think anyone is going to spend 4 hours to watch videos or to go hunting for documents that you won't link here. If you weren't bullshitting, you'd post a link directly, like I did, to the document you claim proves me wrong. If you won't, or can't, I have no problem leaning on the news article I linked as accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i DID POST A DIRECT LINK,,,ITS YOU THAT CHOOSES TO REMAIN IGNORANT,,,
> 
> AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WATCH THE VIDEOS BUT THEY DO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONTEXT OF ALL THE LINKS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a link to the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I also said that the links to the content of the video are in the description of the video,,,
> 
> its your choice to remain ignorant to all the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you refuse to link the document you claim refutes the news article I posted, I write off your bullshit as the bullshit you intended it to be and my news article stands. I'm not about to spend 4 hours watching the videos you actually linked or sifting through who know how many other links to find a document simply because you say it really exists.
Click to expand...



the list of links have been posted dozens of times by me and others,,,
its your choice to ignore them,,,

sorry cant help you from here,,,
 but remember when you debate others its you that chose to do it from a place of self imposed ignorance,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucked in the head if you think anyone is going to spend 4 hours to watch videos or to go hunting for documents that you won't link here. If you weren't bullshitting, you'd post a link directly, like I did, to the document you claim proves me wrong. If you won't, or can't, I have no problem leaning on the news article I linked as accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i DID POST A DIRECT LINK,,,ITS YOU THAT CHOOSES TO REMAIN IGNORANT,,,
> 
> AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WATCH THE VIDEOS BUT THEY DO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONTEXT OF ALL THE LINKS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a link to the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I also said that the links to the content of the video are in the description of the video,,,
> 
> its your choice to remain ignorant to all the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you refuse to link the document you claim refutes the news article I posted, I write off your bullshit as the bullshit you intended it to be and my news article stands. I'm not about to spend 4 hours watching the videos you actually linked or sifting through who know how many other links to find a document simply because you say it really exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the list of links have been posted dozens of times by me and others,,,
> its your choice to ignore them,,,
> 
> sorry cant help you from here,,,
> but remember when you debate others its you that chose to do it from a place of self imposed ignorance,,,
Click to expand...


There's nothing for me to ignore. Again, I'm not about to go link to link to link to link to find a link you claim is there. You saying it's there doesn't convince me it is, which is confirmed by your utter refusal to post a link diirecly to the document you claim refutes my new article, which I did post a link directly to.

One of us is posting a link directly to their claims, the other one won't. Says it all.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> i DID POST A DIRECT LINK,,,ITS YOU THAT CHOOSES TO REMAIN IGNORANT,,,
> 
> AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WATCH THE VIDEOS BUT THEY DO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONTEXT OF ALL THE LINKS,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a link to the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I also said that the links to the content of the video are in the description of the video,,,
> 
> its your choice to remain ignorant to all the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you refuse to link the document you claim refutes the news article I posted, I write off your bullshit as the bullshit you intended it to be and my news article stands. I'm not about to spend 4 hours watching the videos you actually linked or sifting through who know how many other links to find a document simply because you say it really exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the list of links have been posted dozens of times by me and others,,,
> its your choice to ignore them,,,
> 
> sorry cant help you from here,,,
> but remember when you debate others its you that chose to do it from a place of self imposed ignorance,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing for me to ignore. Again, I'm not about to go link to link to link to link to find a link you claim is there. You saying it's there doesn't convince me it is, which is confirmed by your utter refusal to post a link diirecly to the document you claim refutes my new article, which I did post a link directly to.
> 
> One of us is posting a link directly to their claims, the other one won't. Says it all.
Click to expand...



but I've posted a direct link to my claims,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a link to the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I also said that the links to the content of the video are in the description of the video,,,
> 
> its your choice to remain ignorant to all the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you refuse to link the document you claim refutes the news article I posted, I write off your bullshit as the bullshit you intended it to be and my news article stands. I'm not about to spend 4 hours watching the videos you actually linked or sifting through who know how many other links to find a document simply because you say it really exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the list of links have been posted dozens of times by me and others,,,
> its your choice to ignore them,,,
> 
> sorry cant help you from here,,,
> but remember when you debate others its you that chose to do it from a place of self imposed ignorance,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing for me to ignore. Again, I'm not about to go link to link to link to link to find a link you claim is there. You saying it's there doesn't convince me it is, which is confirmed by your utter refusal to post a link diirecly to the document you claim refutes my new article, which I did post a link directly to.
> 
> One of us is posting a link directly to their claims, the other one won't. Says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I've posted a direct link to my claims,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're fucking deranged. 

You already admitted your links go to videos. That's not a direct link to the document you claim refutes the news article to which I provided a direct link. You're bluff was called and you folded.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I also said that the links to the content of the video are in the description of the video,,,
> 
> its your choice to remain ignorant to all the facts
> 
> 
> 
> Since you refuse to link the document you claim refutes the news article I posted, I write off your bullshit as the bullshit you intended it to be and my news article stands. I'm not about to spend 4 hours watching the videos you actually linked or sifting through who know how many other links to find a document simply because you say it really exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the list of links have been posted dozens of times by me and others,,,
> its your choice to ignore them,,,
> 
> sorry cant help you from here,,,
> but remember when you debate others its you that chose to do it from a place of self imposed ignorance,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing for me to ignore. Again, I'm not about to go link to link to link to link to find a link you claim is there. You saying it's there doesn't convince me it is, which is confirmed by your utter refusal to post a link diirecly to the document you claim refutes my new article, which I did post a link directly to.
> 
> One of us is posting a link directly to their claims, the other one won't. Says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I've posted a direct link to my claims,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> You already admitted your links go to videos. That's not a direct link to the document you claim refutes the news article to which I provided a direct link. You're bluff was called and you folded.
Click to expand...


I am more than willing to walk you through it at your 3rd grade level,,, but I will need a credit card number first since I dont work for free,,,

dont let ignorance ruin your life,,,


----------



## Wry Catcher

*Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.

Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


----------



## Flash

The worthless crackhead son of the VP ( that got kicked out of the military) gets a job with a foreign country making $70K a month and the VP tells the country that he will cut off aid if they don't stop investigating him.

My god the corruption!


----------



## progressive hunter

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,

I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,


----------



## Ame®icano

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.



Shiff announced that new whistleblower tryouts will be held on Friday. Script may be picked up at his congressional office.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


It is exactly the ‘strategy’ being employed by Republicans.


----------



## Nostra

I thought he was a crack head.


----------



## JGalt

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.



You may want to believe that Hunter Biden is an an "irrelevant topic", but watch what happens to him as the "impeachment" proceeding go on.

He's going to end up in a world of shit, as is his POS father, Joe.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


I thank Joe Biden everyday for proudly and arrogantly highlighting the complete corruption of DC.


----------



## Polishprince

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.




Actually, Hunter Biden is very relevant as it has been alleged that President Trump suggested the Ukraine President look at the younger BIden's total depravity as a subject for investigation.

If Hunter Biden is , indeed, guilty, that's an absolute defense for President Trump.  Hunter should be punished if he is corrupt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.



I agree!!

We must not allow Dem corruption to divert the attention of the American people.

Dem corruption must remain hidden......forever.


----------



## MAGAman

Polishprince said:


> Actually, Hunter Biden is very relevant as it has been alleged that President Trump suggested the Ukraine President look at the younger BIden's total depravity as a subject for investigation.
> 
> If Hunter Biden is , indeed, guilty, that's an absolute defense for President Trump.  Hunter should be punished if he is corrupt.


Which is why Democrats won't allow him to testify.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you refuse to link the document you claim refutes the news article I posted, I write off your bullshit as the bullshit you intended it to be and my news article stands. I'm not about to spend 4 hours watching the videos you actually linked or sifting through who know how many other links to find a document simply because you say it really exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the list of links have been posted dozens of times by me and others,,,
> its your choice to ignore them,,,
> 
> sorry cant help you from here,,,
> but remember when you debate others its you that chose to do it from a place of self imposed ignorance,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing for me to ignore. Again, I'm not about to go link to link to link to link to find a link you claim is there. You saying it's there doesn't convince me it is, which is confirmed by your utter refusal to post a link diirecly to the document you claim refutes my new article, which I did post a link directly to.
> 
> One of us is posting a link directly to their claims, the other one won't. Says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I've posted a direct link to my claims,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> You already admitted your links go to videos. That's not a direct link to the document you claim refutes the news article to which I provided a direct link. You're bluff was called and you folded.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to walk you through it at your 3rd grade level,,, but I will need a credit card number first since I dont work for free,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance ruin your life,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Why would anyone pay you to do your homework??



Regardless, I posted evidence that Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma but instead, refused to cooperate with the U.K. who had their own investigation open over Burisma's owner.

*Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*

_The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.

In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.

Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​
You failed to refute that. Posting links to videos with more links to documents fails you since no one you is going to sift through all of that to find a rebuttal to what I posted. *Hell, even you don't want to sift through it.*


----------



## JGalt

MAGAman said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Hunter Biden is very relevant as it has been alleged that President Trump suggested the Ukraine President look at the younger BIden's total depravity as a subject for investigation.
> 
> If Hunter Biden is , indeed, guilty, that's an absolute defense for President Trump.  Hunter should be punished if he is corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Democrats won't allow him to testify.
Click to expand...


He would most likely have to if it ever gets to the Senate.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the list of links have been posted dozens of times by me and others,,,
> its your choice to ignore them,,,
> 
> sorry cant help you from here,,,
> but remember when you debate others its you that chose to do it from a place of self imposed ignorance,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing for me to ignore. Again, I'm not about to go link to link to link to link to find a link you claim is there. You saying it's there doesn't convince me it is, which is confirmed by your utter refusal to post a link diirecly to the document you claim refutes my new article, which I did post a link directly to.
> 
> One of us is posting a link directly to their claims, the other one won't. Says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I've posted a direct link to my claims,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> You already admitted your links go to videos. That's not a direct link to the document you claim refutes the news article to which I provided a direct link. You're bluff was called and you folded.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to walk you through it at your 3rd grade level,,, but I will need a credit card number first since I dont work for free,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance ruin your life,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why would anyone pay you to do your homework??
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I posted evidence that Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma but instead, refused to cooperate with the U.K. who had their own investigation open over Burisma's owner.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​
> You failed to refute that. Posting links to videos with more links to documents fails you since no one you is going to sift through all of that to find a rebuttal to what I posted. *Hell, even you don't want to sift through it.*
Click to expand...




and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing for me to ignore. Again, I'm not about to go link to link to link to link to find a link you claim is there. You saying it's there doesn't convince me it is, which is confirmed by your utter refusal to post a link diirecly to the document you claim refutes my new article, which I did post a link directly to.
> 
> One of us is posting a link directly to their claims, the other one won't. Says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I've posted a direct link to my claims,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> You already admitted your links go to videos. That's not a direct link to the document you claim refutes the news article to which I provided a direct link. You're bluff was called and you folded.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to walk you through it at your 3rd grade level,,, but I will need a credit card number first since I dont work for free,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance ruin your life,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why would anyone pay you to do your homework??
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I posted evidence that Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma but instead, refused to cooperate with the U.K. who had their own investigation open over Burisma's owner.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​
> You failed to refute that. Posting links to videos with more links to documents fails you since no one you is going to sift through all of that to find a rebuttal to what I posted. *Hell, even you don't want to sift through it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


..it's a nazi/Stalinist show trial
....all these Dems need to be arrested for treason and stupidity
..you idiots have wanted to get rid of Trump since the election = you do not accept a fair/American/legal election = you people are jackass idiots


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I've posted a direct link to my claims,,,its you that refuses to look at it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> You already admitted your links go to videos. That's not a direct link to the document you claim refutes the news article to which I provided a direct link. You're bluff was called and you folded.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to walk you through it at your 3rd grade level,,, but I will need a credit card number first since I dont work for free,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance ruin your life,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why would anyone pay you to do your homework??
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I posted evidence that Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma but instead, refused to cooperate with the U.K. who had their own investigation open over Burisma's owner.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​
> You failed to refute that. Posting links to videos with more links to documents fails you since no one you is going to sift through all of that to find a rebuttal to what I posted. *Hell, even you don't want to sift through it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
Click to expand...



I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3


----------



## harmonica

..ever since 2016--you fkn Dems have wasted so much time and effort on  crap--and not IMPORTANT issues= dumbass jackasses

*..instead of helping America--you are fking America up *


----------



## JustAGuy1

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.



Prove it.


----------



## Kilroy2

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.



Well when you do not have any facts or proof of you position then you make stuff up or point to the stain on the wall and say AH HA

This is the fate of the repub party 

Spoon fed by FOX and the bloggers who provide stories that serve their purpose but of little substance

Must be a lack of trust which feeds upon itself

Then the cleaning lady comes in an cleans the stain off the wall


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> You already admitted your links go to videos. That's not a direct link to the document you claim refutes the news article to which I provided a direct link. You're bluff was called and you folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to walk you through it at your 3rd grade level,,, but I will need a credit card number first since I dont work for free,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance ruin your life,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why would anyone pay you to do your homework??
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I posted evidence that Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma but instead, refused to cooperate with the U.K. who had their own investigation open over Burisma's owner.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​
> You failed to refute that. Posting links to videos with more links to documents fails you since no one you is going to sift through all of that to find a rebuttal to what I posted. *Hell, even you don't want to sift through it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
Click to expand...

Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to walk you through it at your 3rd grade level,,, but I will need a credit card number first since I dont work for free,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance ruin your life,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why would anyone pay you to do your homework??
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I posted evidence that Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma but instead, refused to cooperate with the U.K. who had their own investigation open over Burisma's owner.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​
> You failed to refute that. Posting links to videos with more links to documents fails you since no one you is going to sift through all of that to find a rebuttal to what I posted. *Hell, even you don't want to sift through it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
Click to expand...



I already did,,,

FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,


----------



## MAGAman

Kilroy2 said:


> Well when you do not have any facts or proof of you position then you make stuff up or point to the stain on the wall and say AH HA
> 
> This is the fate of the repub party
> 
> Spoon fed by FOX and the bloggers who provide stories that serve their purpose but of little substance
> 
> Must be a lack of trust which feeds upon itself
> 
> Then the cleaning lady comes in an cleans the stain off the wall


Facts:
The transcript proves no quid pro quo.

Zelensky repeatedly confirmed no quid pro quo.

Zelensky repeatedly confirmed no pressure.

Zelensky confirms he was not aware of any delay.

The arms were delayed 55 but approved by Trump weeks ahead of the date required by the authorization bill.

Obama refused the same defensive weapons for Ukraine for 8 years.

These facts are not in dispute.


----------



## MACAULAY

I thank the OP for the definition of RED HERRING which we poor Deplorables, educated in the Heartland, and not in a public school in a rotting Northern city run by Democrats for half a century....could not be expected to know, otherwise.

Now, that I know what it means...it strikes me that RED HERRING could just as well apply to a bogus Impeachment Proceeding...Vol II, by the way...this second one designed to cover Deep State Corruption which is about to be lain bare by the IG investigation into the massive corruption of the Obama/Clinton Crime Cartel...including Obama's Dumb-Ass (and now senile) Vice President, who combined his exalted position with his crack-head son to parlay millions out of Ukraine and China.

A person's view  of things seems to depend on whether they lean towards America First or nearly pure Bolshevism.

The OP is a Bolshevik.  Judge his views with that certainty.


----------



## skye

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.





^^^


----------



## Thinker101

Guess that explanation clears up any ideas that it's a pizza topping.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.



Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why would anyone pay you to do your homework??
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I posted evidence that Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma but instead, refused to cooperate with the U.K. who had their own investigation open over Burisma's owner.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> In a December 2014 letter, U.S. officials warned Ukrainian prosecutors of negative consequences for Ukraine over its failure to assist the U.K., which had seized Zlochevsky’s assets, according to the documents.
> 
> Those funds, $23.5 million, were unblocked in 2015 when a British court determined there wasn’t enough evidence to justify the continued freeze, in part because Ukrainian prosecutors had failed to provide the necessary information._​
> You failed to refute that. Posting links to videos with more links to documents fails you since no one you is going to sift through all of that to find a rebuttal to what I posted. *Hell, even you don't want to sift through it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
Click to expand...

Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
Click to expand...



yes I did,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the link I provided showed he was trying to reopen it and joe got him fired for it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
Click to expand...



and because I know you dont like being ignorant here is another installment for you complete with links,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you say. Too bad you expect posters to invest 4 hours to *maybe* hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and because I know you dont like being ignorant here is another installment for you complete with links,,
Click to expand...

That's a video, not a document.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> 
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and because I know you dont like being ignorant here is another installment for you complete with links,,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a video, not a document.
Click to expand...



DUH!!!


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to it in less than 2 minutes, but I know where its at,,might take you 3
> 
> 
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...



yes you are a liar,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, then post a direct link to the document which refutes what I posted. What are you afraid of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
Click to expand...

Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.


----------



## harmonica

Kilroy2 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you do not have any facts or proof of you position then you make stuff up or point to the stain on the wall and say AH HA
> 
> This is the fate of the repub party
> 
> Spoon fed by FOX and the bloggers who provide stories that serve their purpose but of little substance
> 
> Must be a lack of trust which feeds upon itself
> 
> Then the cleaning lady comes in an cleans the stain off the wall
Click to expand...

..and the Dems have facts and proof??!!! hahahahahahahhahahaaha
you just fkd up--you prove YOU are wrong


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
Click to expand...





I didnt lie,,,

sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,

next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,


----------



## Dragonlady

wamose said:


> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.



What information does Hunter Biden have on President Trump's attempt to extort the Ukrainians?  These hearing have nothing to do with the Bidens and everything to do with Donald Trump's corrupt behaviour in attempting to hold US military aid hostage to investigations to help the President in his re-election bid.

Hunter Biden has no information on Donald Trump's illegal and corrupt behaviour, and therefore his testimony has no relevance.  The question here isn't whether Trump was correct in his concerns about the Bidens, but rather whether Trump behaved appropriately in attempting to extort the Ukrainians.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What information does Hunter Biden have on President Trump's attempt to extort the Ukrainians?  These hearing have nothing to do with the Bidens and everything to do with Donald Trump's corrupt behaviour in attempting to hold US military aid hostage to investigations to help the President in his re-election bid.
> 
> Hunter Biden has no information on Donald Trump's illegal and corrupt behaviour, and therefore his testimony has no relevance.  The question here isn't whether Trump was correct in his concerns about the Bidens, but rather whether Trump behaved appropriately in attempting to extort the Ukrainians.
Click to expand...


he didnt try and extort them,,,

you must have missed the hearing yesterday where that was made clear


----------



## The Original Tree

Dragonlady said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What information does Hunter Biden have on President Trump's attempt to extort the Ukrainians?  These hearing have nothing to do with the Bidens and everything to do with Donald Trump's corrupt behaviour in attempting to hold US military aid hostage to investigations to help the President in his re-election bid.
> 
> Hunter Biden has no information on Donald Trump's illegal and corrupt behaviour, and therefore his testimony has no relevance.  The question here isn't whether Trump was correct in his concerns about the Bidens, but rather whether Trump behaved appropriately in attempting to extort the Ukrainians.
Click to expand...

*Fake Whistle Blower Erica Ciarmella actually commented on Hunter Biden's Activities in The Ukraine during Adam Schiff's Secret Underground Bunker Meetings.  Below is a quote from the meetings:



*


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> FYI,, another installment is coming tonight,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
Click to expand...

*Don't you have some Putin Pudding to make for your Dead Daddy Al Baghdadi?
By The Way, A REAL Whistle Blower just released Never Seen Before Footage of The Fake Whistle Blower, Eric Ciaramella testifying in Schiff's Secret Underground Bunker Meetings.
*


----------



## Wry Catcher

progressive hunter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
Click to expand...


Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.  

Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.

Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.


----------



## progressive hunter

Wry Catcher said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
Click to expand...



and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You did not. You posted links to videos, not to a specific document you falsely claims refutes the link I posted. That you flat out refuse to do that speaks for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
Click to expand...

Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
Click to expand...



whats next??
you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???

I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.

Carry on.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...



youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
Click to expand...

Yes, several links to videos, not documents.

Carry on.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
Click to expand...


Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.

Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.

THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, several links to videos, not documents.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...



the documents are included in the video links,,,


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are a liar,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Lying doesn't help you. You won't post a link to a document you claim refutes my news article because no such document exists. The truth is Shokin refused to cooperate with the U.K. and after a year of stonewalling from Shokin, the U.K. was forced to drop their investigation into Zlochevsky and unfreeze his assets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...

*Prove to us you are not a Russian Asset!

Erica Ciaramella says you are.
*


----------



## progressive hunter

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.
> 
> Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.
Click to expand...



theres a lot more than just the bidens included in the investigation,,,like the fact that the DNC colluded with ukraine to effect the 2016 election,,,


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt lie,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the kind of spoiled child that makes his mom pour his kookoo puffs into the bowl for him and add the milk,,
> 
> next you will want me to spoon feed you,,,OH WAIT,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, several links to videos, not documents.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


*Here is a video for you, that definitely proves what everyone knows.*
*Never seen before footage of Fake Whistleblower and Spy Eric Ciaramella testifying at Adam Schiff's Secret Underground Bunker Hearings.*


*Bad Talent, and Bad Acting, make for a show so Bad, that your only choice is to Laugh At it, like we ALL Laugh at YOU!*


----------



## sartre play

Difficult to believe that Trumps motives were honorable, When we know from the beginning that the Russians did try and influence Our American election. and there was Zero push back from the incoming administration.


----------



## progressive hunter

sartre play said:


> Difficult to believe that Trumps motives were honorable, When we know from the beginning that the Russians did try and influence Our American election. and there was Zero push back from the incoming administration.


how do you know there was zero pushback???

are you in the administration???


----------



## Wry Catcher

progressive hunter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.
> 
> Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a lot more than just the bidens included in the investigation,,,like the fact that the DNC colluded with ukraine to effect the 2016 election,,,
Click to expand...


lol, You serve trump well, echoing his lies is what he counts on.  The only evidence in your post above is that you are an easily led, incapable of independent thought fool.

Sadly, you are not alone.  This thread exposes too many like you.  Fortunately the vast majority of voters are not sheep.  Voters who watch the live, unedited, testimony under oath of the Witnesses will see what transparency is, vis a vis the trump defense which continues to obstruct justice & violate the rule of law; now, having painted himself in the corner trump will continue with his dishonest, divisive, hate and fear rhetoric to be echoed on every thread.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sire ya did. You said you posted a link to document proving me wrong; when in fact you posted links to videos. Then you said the videos have links to the document that proves me wrong; when I  fact, those links are to glennbecktv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, several links to videos, not documents.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents are included in the video links,,,
Click to expand...

Stop lying. The links included in the video links go to glennbeck"s website, not to documents.

Carry on.


----------



## BlindBoo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
Click to expand...


The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.


----------



## progressive hunter

Wry Catcher said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.
> 
> Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a lot more than just the bidens included in the investigation,,,like the fact that the DNC colluded with ukraine to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, You serve trump well, echoing his lies is what he counts on.  The only evidence in your post above is that you are an easily led, incapable of independent thought fool.
> 
> Sadly, you are not alone.  This thread exposes too many like you.  Fortunately the vast majority of voters are not sheep.  Voters who watch the live, unedited, testimony under oath of the Witnesses will see what transparency is, vis a vis the trump defense which continues to obstruct justice, violate the rule of law and he will continue with his divisive, hate and fear rhetoric.
Click to expand...



I never talked about trump you dumbass,,,
I was talking about documented facts that prove the DNC was colluding with former ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,,


your TDS has consumed you,,,

get help soon cause there are many people worried about you


----------



## progressive hunter

BlindBoo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
Click to expand...



but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, several links to videos, not documents.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents are included in the video links,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The links included in the video links go to glennbeck"s website, not to documents.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...



youre almost there,,,

dont let ignorance control your life,,,


----------



## bdtex

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue. This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


It's not just the Republican Members on the Commitee,it's all the 46%ers.


----------



## BlindBoo

progressive hunter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.
> 
> Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a lot more than just the bidens included in the investigation,,,like the fact that the DNC colluded with ukraine to effect the 2016 election,,,
Click to expand...


Come on man, it can't be just the DNC for that!  Don't you think the DNC was colluding with the "Duh-Heap" State, to fix the DNC Server (in the Ukraine, wink wink), in cooperation of Crowdstrike, to make it look like it was the Russians........


----------



## progressive hunter

BlindBoo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.
> 
> Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres a lot more than just the bidens included in the investigation,,,like the fact that the DNC colluded with ukraine to effect the 2016 election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man, it can't be just the DNC for that!  Don't you think the DNC was colluding with the "Duh-Heap" State, to fix the DNC Server (in the Ukraine, wink wink), in cooperation of Crowdstrike, to make it look like it was the Russians........
Click to expand...



I dont like to play make believe so I will stick with the documented facts,,,


----------



## BlindBoo

progressive hunter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
Click to expand...


Did what?


----------



## progressive hunter

BlindBoo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
Click to expand...



when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.
> 
> Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.
Click to expand...


Replace Hunter Biden with Donald Trump Jr and you'd all be screaming for an investigation.  Bottom line


----------



## bendog

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


So is impeachment in a way.  It's not like Trump disobeying any law he finds inconvenient was an unknown.  But it does put the issue front and center, but the effect might just be holding Trump to the number of votes he got in 2016, with the dems upping overall turnout in Wisc, Mich, Pa, NC, Fla, Ga and Ariz.


----------



## Agit8r

In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.


----------



## bendog

progressive hunter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
Click to expand...

What, you think Jared got bailed out of bankruptcy by the Saudis and UAE because he sells jewelry?


----------



## progressive hunter

bendog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, you think Jared got bailed out of bankruptcy by the Saudis and UAE because he sells jewelry?
Click to expand...



thats a different subject,,,


----------



## BlindBoo

progressive hunter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
Click to expand...


Didn't the company who hired him basically say that they wanted some high profile people to help shore up their tainted reputation after the owner was charge with multiple counts of corruption.  Was that illegal under Ukrainian law?  Anything under US law against getting a cushy job based on your name alone or your dad's reputation?


----------



## progressive hunter

BlindBoo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the company who hired him basically say that they wanted some high profile people to help shore up their tainted reputation after the owner was charge with multiple counts of corruption.  Was that illegal under Ukrainian law?  Anything under US law against getting a cushy job based on your name alone or your dad's reputation?
Click to expand...



it is when your father the vice president starts getting criminal investigations into the company stopped,,,

and its currently unethical,,,

imagine if his name was trump??? you mother fuckers would lose your damn minds


----------



## bripat9643

bendog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump may be using it as a distraction, but regardless, it merits a serious investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, you think Jared got bailed out of bankruptcy by the Saudis and UAE because he sells jewelry?
Click to expand...

When did he get bailed out of bankruptcy?


----------



## bendog

progressive hunter said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, you think Jared got bailed out of bankruptcy by the Saudis and UAE because he sells jewelry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats a different subject,,,
Click to expand...

noooooo it's uuuuuuge


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
Click to expand...

Today drove another nail into Trump's coffin.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today drove another nail into Trump's coffin.
Click to expand...

whats happened today???


----------



## bendog

One of the reasons Hunter and Impeachment are both pretty much red herrings is that both were going to be issues anyway.  Biden's campaign had already stalled because he failed to make his case that he was the antidote to Trump's corruption.

Warren's loony act has gotten a pass because she's the enemy of corruption - despite being a corporate lawyer and HAh-vahd law professor tool of the elite. 

She's now getting called on that.  So, by exposing Biden earlier than he might have been exposed, Trump may oddly have done the dems a favor. 

I got a kernel for the dems …. NOBODY gets the money to run for president without the people with money thinking they can get something out of them.  The interesting question is who gives the money to the candidate.  Or not all of the rich are like the rest of the rich.  But nobody's gonna take all their money.  (Bernie ain't getting elected)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wry Catcher said:


> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.


----------



## BlindBoo

progressive hunter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP had control of the House between 2011 and 2018.  I guess they just couldn't fit it in between all the other phony investigations they seriously investigated.  The only thing they have on Hunter is cashing in on the name he was born with.  Sounds like Trumpybear business model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the company who hired him basically say that they wanted some high profile people to help shore up their tainted reputation after the owner was charge with multiple counts of corruption.  Was that illegal under Ukrainian law?  Anything under US law against getting a cushy job based on your name alone or your dad's reputation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it is when your father the vice president starts getting criminal investigations into the company stopped,,,
> 
> and its currently unethical,,,
> 
> imagine if his name was trump??? you mother fuckers would lose your damn minds
Click to expand...


This would all be a small footnote in history except that by 2016, officials throughout the Obama administration and in Western Europe had come to a consensus that Ukraine’s prosecutor general, Viktor Shokin, wasn’t doing enough to crack down on corruption. Biden, as he later colorfully recounted, delivered the message that the West wanted Shokin gone or else loan guarantees would be held up, and Shokin was, in turn, fired.

There was nothing remotely controversial about this at the time. No congressional Republicans complained about it, and the European Union hailed the decision to fire Shokin. EU hails sacking of Ukraine’s  prosecutor Viktor Shokin The reason there is video footage of Biden touting his personal role in this is it was considered a foreign policy triumph that Biden wanted to claim credit for, not anything sordid or embarrassing.

But Shokin, of course, didn’t want to go down on the theory that he was corrupt or incompetent. So he started offering another theory: he was fired for going after Burisma by Joe Biden operating on behalf of Hunter Biden.

Hunter Biden, the black sheep who might accidentally bring down Trump, explained


----------



## progressive hunter

BlindBoo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but trump wasnt an elected official when he did it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when his children cashed in on the name they were born with,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the company who hired him basically say that they wanted some high profile people to help shore up their tainted reputation after the owner was charge with multiple counts of corruption.  Was that illegal under Ukrainian law?  Anything under US law against getting a cushy job based on your name alone or your dad's reputation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it is when your father the vice president starts getting criminal investigations into the company stopped,,,
> 
> and its currently unethical,,,
> 
> imagine if his name was trump??? you mother fuckers would lose your damn minds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This would all be a small footnote in history except that by 2016, officials throughout the Obama administration and in Western Europe had come to a consensus that Ukraine’s prosecutor general, Viktor Shokin, wasn’t doing enough to crack down on corruption. Biden, as he later colorfully recounted, delivered the message that the West wanted Shokin gone or else loan guarantees would be held up, and Shokin was, in turn, fired.
> 
> There was nothing remotely controversial about this at the time. No congressional Republicans complained about it, and the European Union hailed the decision to fire Shokin. EU hails sacking of Ukraine’s  prosecutor Viktor Shokin The reason there is video footage of Biden touting his personal role in this is it was considered a foreign policy triumph that Biden wanted to claim credit for, not anything sordid or embarrassing.
> 
> But Shokin, of course, didn’t want to go down on the theory that he was corrupt or incompetent. So he started offering another theory: he was fired for going after Burisma by Joe Biden operating on behalf of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Hunter Biden, the black sheep who might accidentally bring down Trump, explained
Click to expand...



sorry but youre opinion article doesnt change the documented facts,,,

and also as I said before this isnt so much about biden as it is about the DNC collusion with former Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election,,

its just that joe shot off his mouth bragging about extorting ukraine to stop the investigation that opened the door for trump and the DOJ to open a full investigation into all of it,,,


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats next??
> you gonna throw your cereal bowl on the floor???
> 
> I posted the links,, after that its your problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, several links to videos, not documents.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents are included in the video links,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The links included in the video links go to glennbeck"s website, not to documents.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...

*Poor Little Russian Butt Puppet.  Impeachment Insanity & Failure of COUP 2.0 has you menstruating again, and bleeding like a stuck pig.

You are in the advanced stages of Trump Derangement Syndrome, one of which the first indicator and symptom is your confusion over the XX and XY chromosomes, and which bathroom to use.*


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yeah...cause we all know an International Global Energy Company on a regular basis pays $83,000 *per month* to random people to sit on their board...complete coincidence he was the Vice Presidents son. Just happened to be... no favors pulled...nothing like that...just pure coincidence.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Agit8r said:


> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.



* this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*

Same as Obama?


----------



## MAGAman

Wry Catcher said:


> Apparently Barr has been sent to investigate the Biden's, which seems to be a Gestapo-ish tactic.  Of course the _Right-tards _approve of this investigation and reject all the issues of wrong doing by trump as fake.
> 
> Barr ought to spend his time investigating trump, instead of the Democrats needing to; he could have taken all of the witnesses before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THERE IS NO DOUBT tRUMP HAS MADE DOZENS OF EFFORTS TO OBSTRUCT JUSTICE;  A CLEAR SIGN OF CONSCIOUSNESS OF GUILT.


I guess you didn't know that Democrats are supposed to follow the law too.

Your Tards won't allow Trump or the GOP to put up witnesses, which is a clear sign of consciousness of a Fascist coup.

Democrats have no evidence of wrongdoing... That's the fact.


----------



## progressive hunter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
Click to expand...



got a link to back that up???


----------



## MAGAman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?


Don't be silly.. Trump held up the aid 55 days and approved it weeks before the deadline.

Obama didn't give lethal defensive aid for 8 years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

progressive hunter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
Click to expand...


You want a link that shows Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine?


----------



## progressive hunter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a link that shows Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine?
Click to expand...



that is was at the behest of putin,,,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

progressive hunter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a link that shows Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is was at the behest of putin,,,
Click to expand...


Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?


----------



## progressive hunter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a link that shows Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is was at the behest of putin,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
Click to expand...



I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,

you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
so do you got a link to back that up???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

progressive hunter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a link that shows Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is was at the behest of putin,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,
> 
> you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
> so do you got a link to back that up???
Click to expand...


*you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,*

No, I said...."Same as Obama?"


----------



## progressive hunter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a link that shows Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is was at the behest of putin,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,
> 
> you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
> so do you got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,*
> 
> No, I said...."Same as Obama?"
Click to expand...



got a link???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

progressive hunter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a link that shows Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is was at the behest of putin,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,
> 
> you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
> so do you got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,*
> 
> No, I said...."Same as Obama?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
Click to expand...


Yes......

Hunter Biden


----------



## Wry Catcher

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289761
Click to expand...


Trump voter ^^^


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't post a single link to any document that refutes what I posted.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, several links to videos, not documents.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents are included in the video links,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The links included in the video links go to glennbeck"s website, not to documents.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost there,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance control your life,,,
Click to expand...

I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is was at the behest of putin,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,
> 
> you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
> so do you got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,*
> 
> No, I said...."Same as Obama?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes......
> 
> Hunter Biden
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is was at the behest of putin,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,
> 
> you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
> so do you got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,*
> 
> No, I said...."Same as Obama?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes......
> 
> Hunter Biden
Click to expand...



FAIL!!!


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre right on this one,,,I posted several links not just a single one
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, several links to videos, not documents.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the documents are included in the video links,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The links included in the video links go to glennbeck"s website, not to documents.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost there,,,
> 
> dont let ignorance control your life,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.
Click to expand...



YES THERE HAS,,,
you just refuse to look at it,,,


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wry Catcher said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289761
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump voter ^^^
Click to expand...

Try again


----------



## MAGAman

Faun said:


> I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.


Woopty do.

So you admit Burisma was corrupt when Hunter Biden worked there and his father was spooning out money. Was that your only point?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOL 

Now THAT'S funny coming from a poster who refuses to back up his claims.

Here, I'll do what you do... here's a link to other links and if you look for just the right link, you might just find the proof corroborating the claim....

LINK


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Now THAT'S funny coming from a poster who refuses to back up his claims.
> 
> Here, I'll do what you do... here's a link to other links and if you look for just the right link, you might just find the proof corroborating the claim....
> 
> LINK
Click to expand...



I have posted it several times,not my fault you refuse to look at it,,,

ignorant is not a way to go through life


----------



## Faun

MAGAman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.
> 
> 
> 
> Woopty do.
> 
> So you admit Burisma was corrupt when Hunter Biden worked there and his father was spooning out money. Was that your only point?
Click to expand...

That too is a lie. The corruption occurred prior to Hunter Biden working for Burisma...

*Ukraine agency says allegations against Burisma cover period before Biden joined*

But it said the period under investigation was 2010-2012, and noted that this was before the company hired Hunter Biden.​
Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.
> 
> 
> 
> Woopty do.
> 
> So you admit Burisma was corrupt when Hunter Biden worked there and his father was spooning out money. Was that your only point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too is a lie. The corruption occurred prior to Hunter Biden working for Burisma...
> 
> *Ukraine agency says allegations against Burisma cover period before Biden joined*
> 
> But it said the period under investigation was 2010-2012, and noted that this was before the company hired Hunter Biden.​
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...



then why was the prosecutor trying to reopen the investigation 1 month before biden had him fired???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Now THAT'S funny coming from a poster who refuses to back up his claims.
> 
> Here, I'll do what you do... here's a link to other links and if you look for just the right link, you might just find the proof corroborating the claim....
> 
> LINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted it several times,not my fault you refuse to look at it,,,
> 
> ignorant is not a way to go through life
Click to expand...

You're lying again. Stop lying. The truth is I did look at it. That's how I know the links with the videos go to Glenn Beck's website, not to documents, as you lied about.

Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.
> 
> 
> 
> Woopty do.
> 
> So you admit Burisma was corrupt when Hunter Biden worked there and his father was spooning out money. Was that your only point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too is a lie. The corruption occurred prior to Hunter Biden working for Burisma...
> 
> *Ukraine agency says allegations against Burisma cover period before Biden joined*
> 
> But it said the period under investigation was 2010-2012, and noted that this was before the company hired Hunter Biden.​
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why was the prosecutor trying to reopen the investigation 1 month before biden had him fired???
Click to expand...

So you say... sans proof.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the Quid Pro Quo is probably also a red herring that they came up with to distract from the larger issue; that this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Now THAT'S funny coming from a poster who refuses to back up his claims.
> 
> Here, I'll do what you do... here's a link to other links and if you look for just the right link, you might just find the proof corroborating the claim....
> 
> LINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted it several times,not my fault you refuse to look at it,,,
> 
> ignorant is not a way to go through life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. Stop lying. The truth is I did look at it. That's how I know the links with the videos go to Glenn Beck's website, not to documents, as you lied about.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...


and that link to beck contains all the links to the documents,,,

sorry but I'm not your mother and will not put the food on your plate for you,,,
when did I claim  to be a conservative???


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.
> 
> 
> 
> Woopty do.
> 
> So you admit Burisma was corrupt when Hunter Biden worked there and his father was spooning out money. Was that your only point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too is a lie. The corruption occurred prior to Hunter Biden working for Burisma...
> 
> *Ukraine agency says allegations against Burisma cover period before Biden joined*
> 
> But it said the period under investigation was 2010-2012, and noted that this was before the company hired Hunter Biden.​
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why was the prosecutor trying to reopen the investigation 1 month before biden had him fired???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say... sans proof.
Click to expand...



wasnt me,,, it was the documented facts,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * this administration initially held up the aid at the behest of Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Same as Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Now THAT'S funny coming from a poster who refuses to back up his claims.
> 
> Here, I'll do what you do... here's a link to other links and if you look for just the right link, you might just find the proof corroborating the claim....
> 
> LINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted it several times,not my fault you refuse to look at it,,,
> 
> ignorant is not a way to go through life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. Stop lying. The truth is I did look at it. That's how I know the links with the videos go to Glenn Beck's website, not to documents, as you lied about.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that link to beck contains all the links to the documents,,,
> 
> sorry but I'm not your mother and will not put the food on your plate for you,,,
> when did I claim  to be a conservative???
Click to expand...

So you say. Why on Earth should anyone go hunting for a link that you yourself can't provide?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, don't worry about me. I posted an article about how Shokin had two years to investigate Burisma and refused to cooperate with the U.K.'s investigation into Zlochevsky and there's been nothing posted to refute it.
> 
> 
> 
> Woopty do.
> 
> So you admit Burisma was corrupt when Hunter Biden worked there and his father was spooning out money. Was that your only point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too is a lie. The corruption occurred prior to Hunter Biden working for Burisma...
> 
> *Ukraine agency says allegations against Burisma cover period before Biden joined*
> 
> But it said the period under investigation was 2010-2012, and noted that this was before the company hired Hunter Biden.​
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why was the prosecutor trying to reopen the investigation 1 month before biden had him fired???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say... sans proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt me,,, it was the documented facts,,,
Click to expand...

There were no documented facts posted here. I read your post, you made it, not documented facts. And you can't post a link to this purported documented fact you claim exists.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to back that up???
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Now THAT'S funny coming from a poster who refuses to back up his claims.
> 
> Here, I'll do what you do... here's a link to other links and if you look for just the right link, you might just find the proof corroborating the claim....
> 
> LINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted it several times,not my fault you refuse to look at it,,,
> 
> ignorant is not a way to go through life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. Stop lying. The truth is I did look at it. That's how I know the links with the videos go to Glenn Beck's website, not to documents, as you lied about.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that link to beck contains all the links to the documents,,,
> 
> sorry but I'm not your mother and will not put the food on your plate for you,,,
> when did I claim  to be a conservative???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say. Why on Earth should anyone go hunting for a link that you yourself can't provide?
Click to expand...



no hunting required,,,only effort,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woopty do.
> 
> So you admit Burisma was corrupt when Hunter Biden worked there and his father was spooning out money. Was that your only point?
> 
> 
> 
> That too is a lie. The corruption occurred prior to Hunter Biden working for Burisma...
> 
> *Ukraine agency says allegations against Burisma cover period before Biden joined*
> 
> But it said the period under investigation was 2010-2012, and noted that this was before the company hired Hunter Biden.​
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why was the prosecutor trying to reopen the investigation 1 month before biden had him fired???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say... sans proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt me,,, it was the documented facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no documented facts posted here. I read your post, you made it, not documented facts. And you can't post a link to this purported documented fact you claim exists.
Click to expand...


they were posted several times,,,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

progressive hunter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,
> 
> you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
> so do you got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,*
> 
> No, I said...."Same as Obama?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes......
> 
> Hunter Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn't give military aid to Ukraine, because he wanted to punish Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt talking about what obama did,,,
> 
> you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,
> so do you got a link to back that up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you said trump withheld it at the behest of putin,,,*
> 
> No, I said...."Same as Obama?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes......
> 
> Hunter Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions? 

Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?



so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins,,

so an official investigation was started,,,lets see where it goes and hope for the best,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
Click to expand...

How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
Click to expand...


hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,

I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
Click to expand...

like with any investigation there needs to be qualifying criteria... evidence to show credible evidence of criminal activity. So wouldn’t you agree that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should present and qualify evidence validating an investigation? Otherwise you are literally talking about a witch hunt.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like with any investigation there needs to be qualifying criteria... evidence to show credible evidence of criminal activity. So wouldn’t you agree that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should present and qualify evidence validating an investigation? Otherwise you are literally talking about a witch hunt.
Click to expand...


no I wouldnt,,,

there are several levels of investigations,, and based on the attacks on trump for every little thing down to his spelling hes smart to keep it close to him as long as possible,,,

keep in mind this is less about biden and more about DNC collusion in 2016,,,

and if theres nothing to hide whats the problem???
he will end up with egg on his face and might lose 2020 cause of it,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like with any investigation there needs to be qualifying criteria... evidence to show credible evidence of criminal activity. So wouldn’t you agree that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should present and qualify evidence validating an investigation? Otherwise you are literally talking about a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no I wouldnt,,,
> 
> there are several levels of investigations,, and based on the attacks on trump for every little thing down to his spelling hes smart to keep it close to him as long as possible,,,
> 
> and if theres nothing to hide whats the problem???
> he will end up with egg on his face and might lose 2020 cause of it,,
Click to expand...

we both know that’s bullshit. Even if there is nothing the fact that there is an investigation is enough to politicize the shit out of. Trump is the king of making mountains out of molehills and carving narratives to work in his advantage so we both know he would not have egg on his face. He would leave with many narratives to exploit for the election.

there’s a reason he pushed to get Ukraine to publicly announce investigations. ThatS all he needs.

why do you think he won’t release his tax returns? Same thing. Even if they are clean there will be an arsenal of material for his political enemies to exploit.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like with any investigation there needs to be qualifying criteria... evidence to show credible evidence of criminal activity. So wouldn’t you agree that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should present and qualify evidence validating an investigation? Otherwise you are literally talking about a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no I wouldnt,,,
> 
> there are several levels of investigations,, and based on the attacks on trump for every little thing down to his spelling hes smart to keep it close to him as long as possible,,,
> 
> and if theres nothing to hide whats the problem???
> he will end up with egg on his face and might lose 2020 cause of it,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we both know that’s bullshit. Even if there is nothing the fact that there is an investigation is enough to politicize the shit out of. Trump is the king of making mountains out of molehills and carving narratives to work in his advantage so we both know he would not have egg on his face. He would leave with many narratives to exploit for the election.
> 
> why do you think he won’t release his tax returns? Same thing. Even if they are clean there will be an arsenal of material for his political enemies to exploit.
Click to expand...



you want to know the truth???

this is what the whole thing is about and why the DNC and state dept are scrambling to shut trump down,,,

Secretary Clinton Announces Civil Society 2.0 Initiative to Build Capacity of Grassroots Organizations

biden just shot off his mouth and got himself involved,,,


----------



## Dragonlady

progressive hunter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
Click to expand...


We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true. 

The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.

It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
Click to expand...

*
It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*

Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
Click to expand...


He was not exposing anything. Stop this BS. It was already exposed. He was inquiring about the details behind the Biden filth, that was already exposed.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
Click to expand...

nothings been debunked,,in fact it is back up by government documents I posted earlier,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Red herring* is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an *argument* to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue.  This fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.
> 
> Seems to be the strategy employed by the Republican Members on the Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
Click to expand...

There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you know today was a bust and really dont have anything else so now youre just makin shit up,,,
> 
> I know that because if his name was trump and had got a job like this you would lose your fucking mind,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
Click to expand...



HIS GO TOO???

WTF???
 this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,

 THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
Click to expand...

Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you don't listen to me.  What is the purpose of Hunter Biden or The Whistle Bower testifying?  Consider the WBer to call 911 with a claim a crime was being committed.
> 
> Wasn't Donald Trump counseled to never testify under oath, because he would put himself into jeopardy.
> 
> Both are irrelevant to the issue, did Donald Trump attempt to bribe the President of Ukraine is the seminal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
Click to expand...

What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns


----------



## Paul Motter

Here is an affidavit that says Shokin was fired because he would not investigate Hunter Biden - not because the IMF wanted him fired, (Joe's lie): Shokin Statement

The phone call transcript shows Trump asked for help in a CRIMINAL investigation - not a POLITICAL one. He asked about the prosecutor firing from 2016 and what happened with Joe Biden and Burisma.  The mentioned treaty gives Trump every right and authority to ask for this investigation: Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters

And just for fun: Here is a transcript of Hunter Biden's police report from early 2017: Hunter Biden Docs Final Redacted | National Security | Politics


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
Click to expand...



Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and since the facts say he didnt try to bribe anyone lets get back to the biden and DNC corruption/collusion with ukraine,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
Click to expand...

if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,

one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
Click to expand...

its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
Click to expand...

Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
Click to expand...



well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
Click to expand...



he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,

and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
Click to expand...

Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
Click to expand...




progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
Click to expand...

So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
Click to expand...

trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
Click to expand...

Bullshit.

Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim

_But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
Click to expand...



well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._
Click to expand...

it had been dormant up until a month before when shokin tried to reopen it and biden had him fired for it,,,

its all in the links provided,,,


----------



## Faun

Paul Motter said:


> Here is an affidavit that says Shokin was fired because he would not investigate Hunter Biden - not because the IMF wanted him fired, (Joe's lie): Shokin Statement
> 
> The phone call transcript shows Trump asked for help in a CRIMINAL investigation - not a POLITICAL one. He asked about the prosecutor firing from 2016 and what happened with Joe Biden and Burisma.  The mentioned treaty gives Trump every right and authority to ask for this investigation: Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> And just for fun: Here is a transcript of Hunter Biden's police report from early 2017: Hunter Biden Docs Final Redacted | National Security | Politics


Why isn't that signed??


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no interest in further discussion of debunked conspiracy theories about the DNC, and Guiliani's lies about the Bidens.  The Russians hacked the DNC, the Ukraine had nothing to do with it.  There was no corruption involved in Joe Biden's firing of the previous prosecutors.  These are *FACTS* which you Russian posters keep pretending aren't true.
> 
> The crime here is Trump's attempt to extort false evidence against the DNC and the Bidens in return for military aid.  There is no evidence of Trump being out to investigate corruption in the Ukraine.  He had previously extorted Zelensky's predecessor into dropping the corruption investigation of Paul Manafort.  He didn't ask about current corruption in the Ukraine - only stuff that happened years before Zelensky's election.  The only corruption Trump was interested in having investigated was corruption involving his political enemies in the USA.
> 
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.  Trump had spent 2 years being investigated to determine whether he asked the Russian government for help in the last election.  One would think Trump would have learned that such requests are illegal by now, but Trump has always been a slow learner who thinks the rules don't apply to him.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is illegal to ask a foreign government for help in an American Presidential election.*
> 
> Why would exposing Biden's corruption help Trump in the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of corruption with Joe. Asking Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into Biden is the help. Trump can then start the lock him up crooked Joe charade which is his go to when running against political opponents. It’s painfully obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIS GO TOO???
> 
> WTF???
> this is only the 2nd election in his life so how do you see a pattern of something he didnt do in the first one,,,
> 
> THERE IS A LOT OF EVIDENCE OF POSSIBLE WRONG DOING AND ALSO JOE ADMITTED TO DOING IT,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you all think that Trump or somebody from the DOJ should formally present their reasons for accusing the Biden’s of criminal activity before the Biden’s get dragged through The mud with public and political depositions?
> 
> Wouldn’t that be the proper way to go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it had been dormant up until a month before when shokin tried to reopen it and biden had him fired for it,,,
> 
> its all in the links provided,,,
Click to expand...

Bullshit. And you provided no such links. You posted links to videos with links to Glenn Beck's website. You've posted zero links to any documents to back a word you've posted.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so far its been mostly an ethics thing, but thanks to joe bragging about extortion he committed  thats where the illegal issue begins
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it had been dormant up until a month before when shokin tried to reopen it and biden had him fired for it,,,
> 
> its all in the links provided,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. And you provided no such links. You posted links to videos with links to Glenn Beck's website. You've posted zero links to any documents to back a word you've posted.
Click to expand...



yes I did,,,youre just to lazy to click on them,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
Click to expand...

More bullshit. In reality, Trump had the notes from his call locked up where few could access them. So yes, that's secret. Then he only released it months later after a whistleblower blew up his presidency.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More bullshit. In reality, Trump had the notes from his call locked up where few could access them. So yes, that's secret. Then he only released it months later after a whistleblower blew up his presidency.
Click to expand...

since when do presidents release day to day calls from the whitehouse???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I’m not seeing the criminal extortion. Can you explain? Also where does Hunter come into it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it had been dormant up until a month before when shokin tried to reopen it and biden had him fired for it,,,
> 
> its all in the links provided,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. And you provided no such links. You posted links to videos with links to Glenn Beck's website. You've posted zero links to any documents to back a word you've posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,youre just to lazy to click on them,,,
Click to expand...

No one is going to do your homework for you. If you can't posts links to these purported documents, then no one is doing that for you.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> 
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
Click to expand...

Liar, Trump did no such thing.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More bullshit. In reality, Trump had the notes from his call locked up where few could access them. So yes, that's secret. Then he only released it months later after a whistleblower blew up his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when do presidents release day to day calls from the whitehouse???
Click to expand...

Liar, you said they weren't secret. Yet they were locked up in a secure server where few could access them.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> hunter comes into it because he worked for the company that his father stopped a criminal investigation into,,,at least thats what the documents say happened,,,
> 
> I say let an investigation happen and hope for the best,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it had been dormant up until a month before when shokin tried to reopen it and biden had him fired for it,,,
> 
> its all in the links provided,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. And you provided no such links. You posted links to videos with links to Glenn Beck's website. You've posted zero links to any documents to back a word you've posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,youre just to lazy to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to do your homework for you. If you can't posts links to these purported documents, then no one is doing that for you.
Click to expand...


I never asked anyone to do anything for me,,,
in fact its you that wants me to do your homework for you and spoon feed you through an education,,
which I said I would be willing to do but I would need a credit card number from you since I dont work for free and I'm not your mother,,,


OH and I posted all the links several times,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, Trump did no such thing.
Click to expand...

its in the phone transcript you stupid fucker,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More bullshit. In reality, Trump had the notes from his call locked up where few could access them. So yes, that's secret. Then he only released it months later after a whistleblower blew up his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when do presidents release day to day calls from the whitehouse???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you said they weren't secret. Yet they were locked up in a secure server where few could access them.
Click to expand...



as are the majority of government communications,,,,but now because a bunch of snowflakes wanted to see it it is now been made public,,,
but youre still crying about it,,,WHY???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
Click to expand...

I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
Click to expand...

based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,

as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
Click to expand...

you’d have a point if he held the aid and asked for an accounting for spent funds, or even an investigation into the CEO of burisma who was the actual person who was under investigation for stealing money. But no, he didn’t mention any of that, he wanted a public announcing of a Biden investigation. It doesn’t get more obvious. How embarrassing for you that you can’t see what’s right in front of your face.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you’d have a point if he held the aid and asked for an accounting for spent funds, or even an investigation into the CEO of burisma who was the actual person who was under investigation for stealing money. But no, he didn’t mention any of that, he wanted a public announcing of a Biden investigation. It doesn’t get more obvious. How embarrassing for you that you can’t see what’s right in front of your face.
Click to expand...

I cant see whats not there,,,and how do you know what else he was doing outside the phonecall???

and its funny we keep hearing about this public announcement that never happened but the aid was released,,,,

sounds to me like youre so desperate you are making shit up to satisfy your TDS,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you’d have a point if he held the aid and asked for an accounting for spent funds, or even an investigation into the CEO of burisma who was the actual person who was under investigation for stealing money. But no, he didn’t mention any of that, he wanted a public announcing of a Biden investigation. It doesn’t get more obvious. How embarrassing for you that you can’t see what’s right in front of your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant see whats not there,,,and how do you know what else he was doing outside the phonecall???
> 
> and its funny we keep hearing about this public announcement that never happened but the aid was released,,,,
> 
> sounds to me like youre so desperate you are making shit up to satisfy your TDS,,,
Click to expand...

Have you been paying attention? Have you listened to any of the testimonies from the ambassadors and state department employees? Or do you think they are all deep state liars?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you’d have a point if he held the aid and asked for an accounting for spent funds, or even an investigation into the CEO of burisma who was the actual person who was under investigation for stealing money. But no, he didn’t mention any of that, he wanted a public announcing of a Biden investigation. It doesn’t get more obvious. How embarrassing for you that you can’t see what’s right in front of your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant see whats not there,,,and how do you know what else he was doing outside the phonecall???
> 
> and its funny we keep hearing about this public announcement that never happened but the aid was released,,,,
> 
> sounds to me like youre so desperate you are making shit up to satisfy your TDS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been paying attention? Have you listened to any of the testimonies from the ambassadors and state department employees? Or do you think they are all deep state liars?
Click to expand...

lets see..
one witness got his info from the new york times and the other from 4th hand hearsay,,,and neither have ever even met trump in person,,,

what was that you were saying about the witness's???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._
> 
> 
> 
> it had been dormant up until a month before when shokin tried to reopen it and biden had him fired for it,,,
> 
> its all in the links provided,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. And you provided no such links. You posted links to videos with links to Glenn Beck's website. You've posted zero links to any documents to back a word you've posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,youre just to lazy to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to do your homework for you. If you can't posts links to these purported documents, then no one is doing that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never asked anyone to do anything for me,,,
> in fact its you that wants me to do your homework for you and spoon feed you through an education,,
> which I said I would be willing to do but I would need a credit card number from you since I dont work for free and I'm not your mother,,,
> 
> 
> OH and I posted all the links several times,,,
Click to expand...

Of course you asked others to find these purported documents of which you speak. You did so by giving a link to videos instead of to the documents. If one clicks on your links to the videos, how else could they find the documents unless they go hunting for them on Glenn Beck's website.

You've literally not proven a word you've posted. Telling others to go hunting for your evidence doesn't actually confirm your claims.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, Trump did no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its in the phone transcript you stupid fucker,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

Try quoting the transcript where Trump tells Zelensky to reach out to our Department of Justice....


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> it had been dormant up until a month before when shokin tried to reopen it and biden had him fired for it,,,
> 
> its all in the links provided,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. And you provided no such links. You posted links to videos with links to Glenn Beck's website. You've posted zero links to any documents to back a word you've posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,youre just to lazy to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to do your homework for you. If you can't posts links to these purported documents, then no one is doing that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never asked anyone to do anything for me,,,
> in fact its you that wants me to do your homework for you and spoon feed you through an education,,
> which I said I would be willing to do but I would need a credit card number from you since I dont work for free and I'm not your mother,,,
> 
> 
> OH and I posted all the links several times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you asked others to find these purported documents of which you speak. You did so by giving a link to videos instead of to the documents. If one clicks on your links to the videos, how else could they find the documents unless they go hunting for them on Glenn Beck's website.
> 
> You've literally not proven a word you've posted. Telling others to go hunting for your evidence doesn't actually confirm your claims.
Click to expand...

no I didnt,,,in fact I have posted direct links dozens of times on this forum,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, Trump did no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its in the phone transcript you stupid fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Try quoting the transcript where Trump tells Zelensky to reach out to our Department of Justice....
Click to expand...



NO!!


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More bullshit. In reality, Trump had the notes from his call locked up where few could access them. So yes, that's secret. Then he only released it months later after a whistleblower blew up his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when do presidents release day to day calls from the whitehouse???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you said they weren't secret. Yet they were locked up in a secure server where few could access them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as are the majority of government communications,,,,but now because a bunch of snowflakes wanted to see it it is now been made public,,,
> but youre still crying about it,,,WHY???
Click to expand...

Even if it's true that a majority of such communications are locked up like Trump's call with Zelensky was -- that still shows you lied when you falsely claimed it wasn't a secret.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
Click to expand...

So you say. What a pity you can't post a link to those supposed documents.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. And you provided no such links. You posted links to videos with links to Glenn Beck's website. You've posted zero links to any documents to back a word you've posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,youre just to lazy to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to do your homework for you. If you can't posts links to these purported documents, then no one is doing that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never asked anyone to do anything for me,,,
> in fact its you that wants me to do your homework for you and spoon feed you through an education,,
> which I said I would be willing to do but I would need a credit card number from you since I dont work for free and I'm not your mother,,,
> 
> 
> OH and I posted all the links several times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you asked others to find these purported documents of which you speak. You did so by giving a link to videos instead of to the documents. If one clicks on your links to the videos, how else could they find the documents unless they go hunting for them on Glenn Beck's website.
> 
> You've literally not proven a word you've posted. Telling others to go hunting for your evidence doesn't actually confirm your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didnt,,,in fact I have posted direct links dozens of times on this forum,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

You've only posted links to videos. What a pity you're so dishonest, you can't stop lying.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, Trump did no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its in the phone transcript you stupid fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Try quoting the transcript where Trump tells Zelensky to reach out to our Department of Justice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL

Of course you can't -- because Trump never told him to do that.

You just can't stop lying.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit. In reality, Trump had the notes from his call locked up where few could access them. So yes, that's secret. Then he only released it months later after a whistleblower blew up his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when do presidents release day to day calls from the whitehouse???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you said they weren't secret. Yet they were locked up in a secure server where few could access them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as are the majority of government communications,,,,but now because a bunch of snowflakes wanted to see it it is now been made public,,,
> but youre still crying about it,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if it's true that a majority of such communications are locked up like Trump's call with Zelensky was -- that still shows you lied when you falsely claimed it wasn't a secret.
Click to expand...

a secret to who???several people knew about it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say. What a pity you can't post a link to those supposed documents.
Click to expand...

already did,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did,,,youre just to lazy to click on them,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to do your homework for you. If you can't posts links to these purported documents, then no one is doing that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never asked anyone to do anything for me,,,
> in fact its you that wants me to do your homework for you and spoon feed you through an education,,
> which I said I would be willing to do but I would need a credit card number from you since I dont work for free and I'm not your mother,,,
> 
> 
> OH and I posted all the links several times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you asked others to find these purported documents of which you speak. You did so by giving a link to videos instead of to the documents. If one clicks on your links to the videos, how else could they find the documents unless they go hunting for them on Glenn Beck's website.
> 
> You've literally not proven a word you've posted. Telling others to go hunting for your evidence doesn't actually confirm your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didnt,,,in fact I have posted direct links dozens of times on this forum,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You've only posted links to videos. What a pity you're so dishonest, you can't stop lying.
Click to expand...

which included all the other links,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, Trump did no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its in the phone transcript you stupid fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Try quoting the transcript where Trump tells Zelensky to reach out to our Department of Justice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Of course you can't -- because Trump never told him to do that.
> 
> You just can't stop lying.
Click to expand...

I never said I couldnt, just that I wouldnt,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit. In reality, Trump had the notes from his call locked up where few could access them. So yes, that's secret. Then he only released it months later after a whistleblower blew up his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> since when do presidents release day to day calls from the whitehouse???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you said they weren't secret. Yet they were locked up in a secure server where few could access them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as are the majority of government communications,,,,but now because a bunch of snowflakes wanted to see it it is now been made public,,,
> but youre still crying about it,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if it's true that a majority of such communications are locked up like Trump's call with Zelensky was -- that still shows you lied when you falsely claimed it wasn't a secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a secret to who???several people knew about it,,,
Click to expand...

A secret kept from America.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say. What a pity you can't post a link to those supposed documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,
Click to expand...

Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to do your homework for you. If you can't posts links to these purported documents, then no one is doing that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never asked anyone to do anything for me,,,
> in fact its you that wants me to do your homework for you and spoon feed you through an education,,
> which I said I would be willing to do but I would need a credit card number from you since I dont work for free and I'm not your mother,,,
> 
> 
> OH and I posted all the links several times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you asked others to find these purported documents of which you speak. You did so by giving a link to videos instead of to the documents. If one clicks on your links to the videos, how else could they find the documents unless they go hunting for them on Glenn Beck's website.
> 
> You've literally not proven a word you've posted. Telling others to go hunting for your evidence doesn't actually confirm your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didnt,,,in fact I have posted direct links dozens of times on this forum,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You've only posted links to videos. What a pity you're so dishonest, you can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which included all the other links,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

You're lying again. Those videos did not contain a link to any documents. They contained links to Glenn Beck's site.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, Trump did no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> its in the phone transcript you stupid fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Try quoting the transcript where Trump tells Zelensky to reach out to our Department of Justice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Of course you can't -- because Trump never told him to do that.
> 
> You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I couldnt, just that I wouldnt,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You won't because you can't because he never said what you falsely claimed he said.

You're just another lying tool.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when do presidents release day to day calls from the whitehouse???
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you said they weren't secret. Yet they were locked up in a secure server where few could access them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as are the majority of government communications,,,,but now because a bunch of snowflakes wanted to see it it is now been made public,,,
> but youre still crying about it,,,WHY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if it's true that a majority of such communications are locked up like Trump's call with Zelensky was -- that still shows you lied when you falsely claimed it wasn't a secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a secret to who???several people knew about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A secret kept from America.
Click to expand...

but its on the internet,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say. What a pity you can't post a link to those supposed documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.
Click to expand...

did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its in the phone transcript you stupid fucker,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Try quoting the transcript where Trump tells Zelensky to reach out to our Department of Justice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Of course you can't -- because Trump never told him to do that.
> 
> You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I couldnt, just that I wouldnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You won't because you can't because he never said what you falsely claimed he said.
> 
> You're just another lying tool.
Click to expand...

the transcripts say otherwise,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> 
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you’d have a point if he held the aid and asked for an accounting for spent funds, or even an investigation into the CEO of burisma who was the actual person who was under investigation for stealing money. But no, he didn’t mention any of that, he wanted a public announcing of a Biden investigation. It doesn’t get more obvious. How embarrassing for you that you can’t see what’s right in front of your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant see whats not there,,,and how do you know what else he was doing outside the phonecall???
> 
> and its funny we keep hearing about this public announcement that never happened but the aid was released,,,,
> 
> sounds to me like youre so desperate you are making shit up to satisfy your TDS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been paying attention? Have you listened to any of the testimonies from the ambassadors and state department employees? Or do you think they are all deep state liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets see..
> one witness got his info from the new york times and the other from 4th hand hearsay,,,and neither have ever even met trump in person,,,
> 
> what was that you were saying about the witness's???
Click to expand...

those are talking points that distract from the real issue, both easily exposed. That NY Times point is total BS as the question was about where Taylor heard about Trumps intentions to hold aid for a Biden investigation. Well that point is already confirmed through Trump himself and his UN ambassador that changed his testimony to admit that was Trump intent. The meat of Taylor’s testimony came from his meetings with Ukraine leaders which were all first hand. 

This other lame point about heresay is also meaningless. Both guys testified about the facts as they experienced them. Aid was withheld. Trump wanted a public announcement of two investigations. This is verified through trumps perfect transcript and the actions of Rudy and the shadow crew. 

do you deny that any of this happened? Say it now so I can rub it in your face later.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the phone call, I’m talking about all the Nonsense of holding the funding and having Rudy run around pulling levers. I know you know this stuff.. why are you playing dumb and wasting my time making me reexplain it all?
> 
> 
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say. What a pity you can't post a link to those supposed documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???
Click to expand...

And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.

You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.

Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....

Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Try quoting the transcript where Trump tells Zelensky to reach out to our Department of Justice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Of course you can't -- because Trump never told him to do that.
> 
> You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I couldnt, just that I wouldnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You won't because you can't because he never said what you falsely claimed he said.
> 
> You're just another lying tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the transcripts say otherwise,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> 
> 
> you’d have a point if he held the aid and asked for an accounting for spent funds, or even an investigation into the CEO of burisma who was the actual person who was under investigation for stealing money. But no, he didn’t mention any of that, he wanted a public announcing of a Biden investigation. It doesn’t get more obvious. How embarrassing for you that you can’t see what’s right in front of your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant see whats not there,,,and how do you know what else he was doing outside the phonecall???
> 
> and its funny we keep hearing about this public announcement that never happened but the aid was released,,,,
> 
> sounds to me like youre so desperate you are making shit up to satisfy your TDS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been paying attention? Have you listened to any of the testimonies from the ambassadors and state department employees? Or do you think they are all deep state liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets see..
> one witness got his info from the new york times and the other from 4th hand hearsay,,,and neither have ever even met trump in person,,,
> 
> what was that you were saying about the witness's???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are talking points that distract from the real issue, both easily exposed. That NY Times point is total BS as the question was about where Taylor heard about Trumps intentions to hold aid for a Biden investigation. Well that point is already confirmed through Trump himself and his UN ambassador that changed his testimony to admit that was Trump intent. The meat of Taylor’s testimony came from his meetings with Ukraine leaders which were all first hand.
> 
> This other lame point about heresay is also meaningless. Both guys testified about the facts as they experienced them. Aid was withheld. Trump wanted a public announcement of two investigations. This is verified through trumps perfect transcript and the actions of Rudy and the shadow crew.
> 
> do you deny that any of this happened? Say it now so I can rub it in your face later.
Click to expand...



thats the whole point,, they didnt experience anything,,, they were told by other people,,,

not sure how what they were doing was shadowy when people knew about it,,,

I think your just mad they dont keep you in the daily loop,,

it might help if you broadened your news sources,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on the fact that almost 8 billion dollars of aid to ukraine disappearing in the past it was very responsible for him to with hold it until he was sure more wouldnt be wasted or lost,,,,,,
> 
> as the documented facts tell us it wasnt connected to biden,,,and what levers did rudy pull???,, also rudy was acting on behalf of POTUS,,,,you know the guy in charge of it all,,,
> 
> 
> 
> So you say. What a pity you can't post a link to those supposed documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.
> 
> You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.
> 
> Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
> I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.
Click to expand...

yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you say. What a pity you can't post a link to those supposed documents.
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.
> 
> You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.
> 
> Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
> I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,
Click to expand...

Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....

BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*

https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*

YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*

YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*

YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*

YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*

YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*

News* <-- not a link to a document
*
There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.

You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....

Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.
> 
> You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.
> 
> Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
> I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....
> 
> BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> News* <-- not a link to a document
> *
> There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.
> 
> You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...



let me get back to you after I check to see what youve posted,,,theres a lot there,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.
> 
> You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.
> 
> Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
> I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....
> 
> BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> News* <-- not a link to a document
> *
> There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.
> 
> You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...



I dont see the link for the original I posted several times,,,so I have no idea where you got these links and cant confirm they are from my original,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you linked videos, not documents. A pity you can't tell the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.
> 
> You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.
> 
> Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
> I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....
> 
> BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> News* <-- not a link to a document
> *
> There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.
> 
> You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the link for the original I posted several times,,,so I have no idea where you got these links and cant confirm they are from my original,,,
Click to expand...

Really?? You're that retarded that you can't even click on the links YOU posted to see that's where they're from??

Shit, you have much bigger issues to deal with. I had no idea.

Offical Impeachment Thread


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you’d have a point if he held the aid and asked for an accounting for spent funds, or even an investigation into the CEO of burisma who was the actual person who was under investigation for stealing money. But no, he didn’t mention any of that, he wanted a public announcing of a Biden investigation. It doesn’t get more obvious. How embarrassing for you that you can’t see what’s right in front of your face.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see whats not there,,,and how do you know what else he was doing outside the phonecall???
> 
> and its funny we keep hearing about this public announcement that never happened but the aid was released,,,,
> 
> sounds to me like youre so desperate you are making shit up to satisfy your TDS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been paying attention? Have you listened to any of the testimonies from the ambassadors and state department employees? Or do you think they are all deep state liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets see..
> one witness got his info from the new york times and the other from 4th hand hearsay,,,and neither have ever even met trump in person,,,
> 
> what was that you were saying about the witness's???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are talking points that distract from the real issue, both easily exposed. That NY Times point is total BS as the question was about where Taylor heard about Trumps intentions to hold aid for a Biden investigation. Well that point is already confirmed through Trump himself and his UN ambassador that changed his testimony to admit that was Trump intent. The meat of Taylor’s testimony came from his meetings with Ukraine leaders which were all first hand.
> 
> This other lame point about heresay is also meaningless. Both guys testified about the facts as they experienced them. Aid was withheld. Trump wanted a public announcement of two investigations. This is verified through trumps perfect transcript and the actions of Rudy and the shadow crew.
> 
> do you deny that any of this happened? Say it now so I can rub it in your face later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats the whole point,, they didnt experience anything,,, they were told by other people,,,
> 
> not sure how what they were doing was shadowy when people knew about it,,,
> 
> I think your just mad they dont keep you in the daily loop,,
> 
> it might help if you broadened your news sources,,,
Click to expand...

You’re talking about the Ukraine Ambassador and your saying he has no clue about what agenda the president of the United States was pushing in Ukraine because he didn’t hear it come from trumps mouth?! Do you expect anybody to really think that point carries any weight? 

Are you going to challenge that Trump used aid as leverage to try and get Ukraine to publicly announce two investigations?! Please Say you don’t think that’s truth. Cause I’m gonna laugh when it slaps you in the face and you change your narrative from “I didn’t happen” to “it’s no big deal”


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you know with this new thing called the internet it can have both a video and words/links on the same page???
> 
> 
> 
> And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.
> 
> You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.
> 
> Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
> I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....
> 
> BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> News* <-- not a link to a document
> *
> There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.
> 
> You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the link for the original I posted several times,,,so I have no idea where you got these links and cant confirm they are from my original,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? You're that retarded that you can't even click on the links YOU posted to see that's where they're from??
> 
> Shit, you have much bigger issues to deal with. I had no idea.
> 
> Offical Impeachment Thread
Click to expand...



my links are dozen of pages back so why should i look them up for you,,,your the one that failed to post them to back up that these are from that link,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see whats not there,,,and how do you know what else he was doing outside the phonecall???
> 
> and its funny we keep hearing about this public announcement that never happened but the aid was released,,,,
> 
> sounds to me like youre so desperate you are making shit up to satisfy your TDS,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been paying attention? Have you listened to any of the testimonies from the ambassadors and state department employees? Or do you think they are all deep state liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets see..
> one witness got his info from the new york times and the other from 4th hand hearsay,,,and neither have ever even met trump in person,,,
> 
> what was that you were saying about the witness's???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are talking points that distract from the real issue, both easily exposed. That NY Times point is total BS as the question was about where Taylor heard about Trumps intentions to hold aid for a Biden investigation. Well that point is already confirmed through Trump himself and his UN ambassador that changed his testimony to admit that was Trump intent. The meat of Taylor’s testimony came from his meetings with Ukraine leaders which were all first hand.
> 
> This other lame point about heresay is also meaningless. Both guys testified about the facts as they experienced them. Aid was withheld. Trump wanted a public announcement of two investigations. This is verified through trumps perfect transcript and the actions of Rudy and the shadow crew.
> 
> do you deny that any of this happened? Say it now so I can rub it in your face later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats the whole point,, they didnt experience anything,,, they were told by other people,,,
> 
> not sure how what they were doing was shadowy when people knew about it,,,
> 
> I think your just mad they dont keep you in the daily loop,,
> 
> it might help if you broadened your news sources,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re talking about the Ukraine Ambassador and your saying he has no clue about what agenda the president of the United States was pushing in Ukraine because he didn’t hear it come from trumps mouth?! Do you expect anybody to really think that point carries any weight?
> 
> Are you going to challenge that Trump used aid as leverage to try and get Ukraine to publicly announce two investigations?! Please Say you don’t think that’s truth. Cause I’m gonna laugh when it slaps you in the face and you change your narrative from “I didn’t happen” to “it’s no big deal”
Click to expand...



I'm just talking about what he testified too,,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the links you posted contained zero links to any documents.
> 
> You just can't stop lying. Don't think no one else notices.
> 
> Just like your lie that Trump told Zelensky to contact our Department of Justice. I'll post what you refuse to post ... a link to the phone call dialog....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics​
> I post it because it proves you lied. Which is the same reason you flat out refused to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....
> 
> BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> News* <-- not a link to a document
> *
> There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.
> 
> You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the link for the original I posted several times,,,so I have no idea where you got these links and cant confirm they are from my original,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? You're that retarded that you can't even click on the links YOU posted to see that's where they're from??
> 
> Shit, you have much bigger issues to deal with. I had no idea.
> 
> Offical Impeachment Thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my links are dozen of pages back so why should i look them up for you,,,your the one that failed to post them to back up that these are from that link,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL why would you have to look them up? You already know what they are.

Sadly, critical thinking is not your friend.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes they did,,,not my fault you refuse to click on them,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....
> 
> BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> News* <-- not a link to a document
> *
> There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.
> 
> You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the link for the original I posted several times,,,so I have no idea where you got these links and cant confirm they are from my original,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? You're that retarded that you can't even click on the links YOU posted to see that's where they're from??
> 
> Shit, you have much bigger issues to deal with. I had no idea.
> 
> Offical Impeachment Thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my links are dozen of pages back so why should i look them up for you,,,your the one that failed to post them to back up that these are from that link,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL why would you have to look them up? You already know what they are.
> 
> Sadly, critical thinking is not your friend.
Click to expand...



knowing they exist is different from getting a visual on them,,,

and also I am not your mother so I wont spoon feed you or your education,,,

at this point unless youre going to pay me to educate you FUCK OFF,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been paying attention? Have you listened to any of the testimonies from the ambassadors and state department employees? Or do you think they are all deep state liars?
> 
> 
> 
> lets see..
> one witness got his info from the new york times and the other from 4th hand hearsay,,,and neither have ever even met trump in person,,,
> 
> what was that you were saying about the witness's???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are talking points that distract from the real issue, both easily exposed. That NY Times point is total BS as the question was about where Taylor heard about Trumps intentions to hold aid for a Biden investigation. Well that point is already confirmed through Trump himself and his UN ambassador that changed his testimony to admit that was Trump intent. The meat of Taylor’s testimony came from his meetings with Ukraine leaders which were all first hand.
> 
> This other lame point about heresay is also meaningless. Both guys testified about the facts as they experienced them. Aid was withheld. Trump wanted a public announcement of two investigations. This is verified through trumps perfect transcript and the actions of Rudy and the shadow crew.
> 
> do you deny that any of this happened? Say it now so I can rub it in your face later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats the whole point,, they didnt experience anything,,, they were told by other people,,,
> 
> not sure how what they were doing was shadowy when people knew about it,,,
> 
> I think your just mad they dont keep you in the daily loop,,
> 
> it might help if you broadened your news sources,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re talking about the Ukraine Ambassador and your saying he has no clue about what agenda the president of the United States was pushing in Ukraine because he didn’t hear it come from trumps mouth?! Do you expect anybody to really think that point carries any weight?
> 
> Are you going to challenge that Trump used aid as leverage to try and get Ukraine to publicly announce two investigations?! Please Say you don’t think that’s truth. Cause I’m gonna laugh when it slaps you in the face and you change your narrative from “I didn’t happen” to “it’s no big deal”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just talking about what he testified too,,,,
Click to expand...

His testimony verified that aid was withheld, that Ukraine was nervous about it, that Trump wanted a public announcement of investigations into the DNC and Biden, that Ukraine was arranging a public interview on CNN that was then cancelled after they got the aid. What do you think is false about that?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Here are the links attached to those videos ... not one goes to a document you falsely claim refutes my news article about Shokin....
> 
> BlazeTV* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> https://get.blazetv.com/glenn/ *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube *<-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> YouTube* <-- not a link to a document*
> 
> News* <-- not a link to a document
> *
> There wasn't one single link on either of those videos you linked to a document refuting my news article on Shokin.
> 
> You lie because you're a liar. G'head, tell the forum again how Trump told Zelensky to contact our Justice Department during Trump's infamous 7.25 call where Trump never actually told Zelensky to do that.....
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the link for the original I posted several times,,,so I have no idea where you got these links and cant confirm they are from my original,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? You're that retarded that you can't even click on the links YOU posted to see that's where they're from??
> 
> Shit, you have much bigger issues to deal with. I had no idea.
> 
> Offical Impeachment Thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my links are dozen of pages back so why should i look them up for you,,,your the one that failed to post them to back up that these are from that link,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL why would you have to look them up? You already know what they are.
> 
> Sadly, critical thinking is not your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> knowing they exist is different from getting a visual on them,,,
> 
> and also I am not your mother so I wont spoon feed you or your education,,,
> 
> at this point unless youre going to pay me to educate you FUCK OFF,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

YOU said many times in this thread alone that YOU posted them many times. Now your lame excuse is YOU don't know what YOU posted _"many times"_???


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets see..
> one witness got his info from the new york times and the other from 4th hand hearsay,,,and neither have ever even met trump in person,,,
> 
> what was that you were saying about the witness's???
> 
> 
> 
> those are talking points that distract from the real issue, both easily exposed. That NY Times point is total BS as the question was about where Taylor heard about Trumps intentions to hold aid for a Biden investigation. Well that point is already confirmed through Trump himself and his UN ambassador that changed his testimony to admit that was Trump intent. The meat of Taylor’s testimony came from his meetings with Ukraine leaders which were all first hand.
> 
> This other lame point about heresay is also meaningless. Both guys testified about the facts as they experienced them. Aid was withheld. Trump wanted a public announcement of two investigations. This is verified through trumps perfect transcript and the actions of Rudy and the shadow crew.
> 
> do you deny that any of this happened? Say it now so I can rub it in your face later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats the whole point,, they didnt experience anything,,, they were told by other people,,,
> 
> not sure how what they were doing was shadowy when people knew about it,,,
> 
> I think your just mad they dont keep you in the daily loop,,
> 
> it might help if you broadened your news sources,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re talking about the Ukraine Ambassador and your saying he has no clue about what agenda the president of the United States was pushing in Ukraine because he didn’t hear it come from trumps mouth?! Do you expect anybody to really think that point carries any weight?
> 
> Are you going to challenge that Trump used aid as leverage to try and get Ukraine to publicly announce two investigations?! Please Say you don’t think that’s truth. Cause I’m gonna laugh when it slaps you in the face and you change your narrative from “I didn’t happen” to “it’s no big deal”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just talking about what he testified too,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His testimony verified that aid was withheld, that Ukraine was nervous about it, that Trump wanted a public announcement of investigations into the DNC and Biden, that Ukraine was arranging a public interview on CNN that was then cancelled after they got the aid. What do you think is false about that?
Click to expand...




SO THEY GOT THE AID AND DIDNT MAKE A PUBLIC STATEMENT,,,
doesnt that prove you wrong,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are talking points that distract from the real issue, both easily exposed. That NY Times point is total BS as the question was about where Taylor heard about Trumps intentions to hold aid for a Biden investigation. Well that point is already confirmed through Trump himself and his UN ambassador that changed his testimony to admit that was Trump intent. The meat of Taylor’s testimony came from his meetings with Ukraine leaders which were all first hand.
> 
> This other lame point about heresay is also meaningless. Both guys testified about the facts as they experienced them. Aid was withheld. Trump wanted a public announcement of two investigations. This is verified through trumps perfect transcript and the actions of Rudy and the shadow crew.
> 
> do you deny that any of this happened? Say it now so I can rub it in your face later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the whole point,, they didnt experience anything,,, they were told by other people,,,
> 
> not sure how what they were doing was shadowy when people knew about it,,,
> 
> I think your just mad they dont keep you in the daily loop,,
> 
> it might help if you broadened your news sources,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re talking about the Ukraine Ambassador and your saying he has no clue about what agenda the president of the United States was pushing in Ukraine because he didn’t hear it come from trumps mouth?! Do you expect anybody to really think that point carries any weight?
> 
> Are you going to challenge that Trump used aid as leverage to try and get Ukraine to publicly announce two investigations?! Please Say you don’t think that’s truth. Cause I’m gonna laugh when it slaps you in the face and you change your narrative from “I didn’t happen” to “it’s no big deal”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just talking about what he testified too,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His testimony verified that aid was withheld, that Ukraine was nervous about it, that Trump wanted a public announcement of investigations into the DNC and Biden, that Ukraine was arranging a public interview on CNN that was then cancelled after they got the aid. What do you think is false about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO THEY GOT THE AID AND DIDNT MAKE A PUBLIC STATEMENT,,,
> doesnt that prove you wrong,,,
Click to expand...

No it doesn’t. Just because the plan got busted by a whistle blower doesn’t mean that actions taken weren’t wrong. That’s basic shit


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats the whole point,, they didnt experience anything,,, they were told by other people,,,
> 
> not sure how what they were doing was shadowy when people knew about it,,,
> 
> I think your just mad they dont keep you in the daily loop,,
> 
> it might help if you broadened your news sources,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You’re talking about the Ukraine Ambassador and your saying he has no clue about what agenda the president of the United States was pushing in Ukraine because he didn’t hear it come from trumps mouth?! Do you expect anybody to really think that point carries any weight?
> 
> Are you going to challenge that Trump used aid as leverage to try and get Ukraine to publicly announce two investigations?! Please Say you don’t think that’s truth. Cause I’m gonna laugh when it slaps you in the face and you change your narrative from “I didn’t happen” to “it’s no big deal”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just talking about what he testified too,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His testimony verified that aid was withheld, that Ukraine was nervous about it, that Trump wanted a public announcement of investigations into the DNC and Biden, that Ukraine was arranging a public interview on CNN that was then cancelled after they got the aid. What do you think is false about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO THEY GOT THE AID AND DIDNT MAKE A PUBLIC STATEMENT,,,
> doesnt that prove you wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t. Just because the plan got busted by a whistle blower doesn’t mean that actions taken weren’t wrong. That’s basic shit
Click to expand...



doesnt mean they were wrong either,,,and since national security and foreign policy are the job of POTUS its his call not yours or mine


----------



## Dragonlady

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> 
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Joe admitted to was not wrong doing. Y’all are trying to spin it that way but nobody serious or in law enforcement agrees with you. This is a Trump narrative designed to demonize him which is how Trump campaigns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
Click to expand...


Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?

The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.

Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
*
What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it was legal for joe to do then it is legal for trump to do it,,,
> 
> one difference is trump did it for national security and joe did it to protect his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
Click to expand...



you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,

please dont waste anymore of my time,,,


----------



## Coyote

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? “Crooked Hillary” “Lock her up!” Ring any bells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
Click to expand...

It was a partial transcript.

And I guess the full transcript was hidden away in a secure server.

Sounds secretive.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact and a desire is perfectly legal and a sane thing to do,,,its not like he lied about that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> its a branding tactic and a hyperbolic exploitation of his opponents... it worked with Hillary and it was what he was trying to set up with Joe. Can’t you just be honest and admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it was and is true about both of them so wheres the problem???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did it in secret and Biden did it as a mandate from his government. Documented and expressed for weeks prior. The two situations aren’t even close. If you don’t understand that then you are way dumber than I thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump did it in a room with other people where his words were transcribed for the record,,,
> that doesnt sound secret to me,,,not to mention that he had been looking into it for several months before the phone call,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a partial transcript.
> 
> And I guess the full transcript was hidden away in a secure server.
> 
> Sounds secretive.
Click to expand...



sorry you werent looped in,,,


----------



## Dragonlady

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... but Trump has to prove he was doing state business and not personal/political dealings. Biden had a documented mandate  from the president and members of Congress. Trump sent his personal attorney to try and work that deal outside of our diplomatic and legal system. You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,
> 
> please dont waste anymore of my time,,,
Click to expand...


I'm not changing words.  *I'M POSTING THE FACTS WHICH DIRECTLY CONTRADICT YOUR CONSPIRACY THEORIES.
*
You keep trying to re-write history to make Biden's firing of the prosecutor nefarious, using documents and stories posted by the people Joe Biden and the American foreign policies had fired for corruption.  Biden did his job, in accordance with *PUBLICALLY STATED FOREIGN POLICY*.

When you tell someone you want them to deal with corruption, you mean corruption NOW, not corruption committed years ago by people no longer in power.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

wamose said:


> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.



Yes, Don Jr is aghast that Hunter would be such a lazy shyster riding through life on his daddy’s name.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did that by including the DOJ in the investigation,,,CASE CLOSED,,,
> 
> and if you knew all the facts you would know that rudy was also working with the DOJ the whole time,,,CASE CLOSED AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,
> 
> please dont waste anymore of my time,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not changing words.  *I'M POSTING THE FACTS WHICH DIRECTLY CONTRADICT YOUR CONSPIRACY THEORIES.
> *
> You keep trying to re-write history to make Biden's firing of the prosecutor nefarious, using documents and stories posted by the people Joe Biden and the American foreign policies had fired for corruption.  Biden did his job, in accordance with *PUBLICALLY STATED FOREIGN POLICY*.
> 
> When you tell someone you want them to deal with corruption, you mean corruption NOW, not corruption committed years ago by people no longer in power.
Click to expand...



you didnt post anything except your opinion,,,


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,
> 
> please dont waste anymore of my time,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not changing words.  *I'M POSTING THE FACTS WHICH DIRECTLY CONTRADICT YOUR CONSPIRACY THEORIES.
> *
> You keep trying to re-write history to make Biden's firing of the prosecutor nefarious, using documents and stories posted by the people Joe Biden and the American foreign policies had fired for corruption.  Biden did his job, in accordance with *PUBLICALLY STATED FOREIGN POLICY*.
> 
> When you tell someone you want them to deal with corruption, you mean corruption NOW, not corruption committed years ago by people no longer in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt post anything except your opinion,,,
Click to expand...

We deeply appreciate your feckless alternative facts.


----------



## progressive hunter

Bo Didleysquat said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,
> 
> please dont waste anymore of my time,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not changing words.  *I'M POSTING THE FACTS WHICH DIRECTLY CONTRADICT YOUR CONSPIRACY THEORIES.
> *
> You keep trying to re-write history to make Biden's firing of the prosecutor nefarious, using documents and stories posted by the people Joe Biden and the American foreign policies had fired for corruption.  Biden did his job, in accordance with *PUBLICALLY STATED FOREIGN POLICY*.
> 
> When you tell someone you want them to deal with corruption, you mean corruption NOW, not corruption committed years ago by people no longer in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt post anything except your opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We deeply appreciate your feckless alternative facts.
Click to expand...



when they are government documents they are not feckless


----------



## Kilroy2

MAGAman said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you do not have any facts or proof of you position then you make stuff up or point to the stain on the wall and say AH HA
> 
> This is the fate of the repub party
> 
> Spoon fed by FOX and the bloggers who provide stories that serve their purpose but of little substance
> 
> Must be a lack of trust which feeds upon itself
> 
> Then the cleaning lady comes in an cleans the stain off the wall
> 
> 
> 
> Facts:
> The transcript proves no quid pro quo.
> 
> Zelensky repeatedly confirmed no quid pro quo.
> 
> Zelensky repeatedly confirmed no pressure.
> 
> Zelensky confirms he was not aware of any delay.
> 
> The arms were delayed 55 but approved by Trump weeks ahead of the date required by the authorization bill.
> 
> Obama refused the same defensive weapons for Ukraine for 8 years.
> 
> These facts are not in dispute.
Click to expand...


This is what the transcript says

Trump

will say that we do ·a lot for Ukraine. We spend a lot of effort and a lot.of time. 

the United States has been very very
good to Ukraine

He is laying out what the US does for them and also casting doubt on the Europeans wanting to do things for Ukraine so who can you count on

Macron even admits in the transcript that US is more of an important player than the EU

given the fact that Ukraine is up against Russia which has way more resources

The Ukrainian president even mentions the need for more Javelin missiles 

clearly this is laying out what Ukrainian needs

Trump 
I would like you to do us a favor though
because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a
lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with
this whole situation with Ukraine,

Trump is asking for a favor after setting up the guy with how much they need the US

The transcript clearly says that Trump want him to meet with Rudy G

Rudy G is not a government official and is Trumps personal lawyer

Trump then talks about Biden and Biden's son and how Biden supposedly stop an investigation in Ukraine 

This is what you can do for me

Repubs want to hold out that they eventually got the money as no quid pro quo

well part of the quid pro quo was them getting the money and assistance

Time line

this call was in July 25th

July 3rd Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman becomes aware of the money being witheld

July 10th 

the White House with Ukrainian officials is cut short when Gordon Sondland, the U.S. ambassador to the European Union, says he has an agreement with the acting White House chief of staff that Ukraine’s president would get a meeting with Trump if Ukraine agreed to launch investigations.

indicating that the Ukraine knew something was going on 

July 18th 
HOMB announces the freezing of Ukraine aid based on a presidential order

July 25 the call

So trump is telling this guy how much the US helps them but he has placed a freeze on this aid

Sometime in Aug Ukraine officials are asking about the status of this aid

By Aug  Ukraine is well aware of the freeze

After it is becoming public knowledge in Sept the freeze is lifted.

So there was a freeze and just because they go their money was simply a case of shining a spotlight on corruption and then they had to release it to show no corruption

The question is not if they got the money but why was there a delay and the phone call puts a brighter light on it

Aug 11 freeze lifted

Aug 13 the Ukraine president was going to make an announcement on their investigation but cancelled at the last monument 

Those are the facts

So clearly what happen Trump and his crew knew what he was going to be said and to prevent a total disaster they released the money. The Ukraine was suppose to talk about the investigation. 

Well I suppose quid pro quo would be a better argument for repubs

instead of the more serious issues of  campaign finance law violations, bribery, extortion, and conspiracy

Not to worry we will get to those later


----------



## Dragonlady

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is there a DOJ investigation into Biden? Do you have any documentation on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,
> 
> please dont waste anymore of my time,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not changing words.  *I'M POSTING THE FACTS WHICH DIRECTLY CONTRADICT YOUR CONSPIRACY THEORIES.
> *
> You keep trying to re-write history to make Biden's firing of the prosecutor nefarious, using documents and stories posted by the people Joe Biden and the American foreign policies had fired for corruption.  Biden did his job, in accordance with *PUBLICALLY STATED FOREIGN POLICY*.
> 
> When you tell someone you want them to deal with corruption, you mean corruption NOW, not corruption committed years ago by people no longer in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt post anything except your opinion,,,
Click to expand...


I post the historical record of what happened when the Ukrainians initialled asked the West for help against the Russians.

The Russians hacked the DNC, and meddled in the US elections.  Trump will not be allowed to lift Russian sanctions no matter how long he's President.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,
> 
> please dont waste anymore of my time,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not changing words.  *I'M POSTING THE FACTS WHICH DIRECTLY CONTRADICT YOUR CONSPIRACY THEORIES.
> *
> You keep trying to re-write history to make Biden's firing of the prosecutor nefarious, using documents and stories posted by the people Joe Biden and the American foreign policies had fired for corruption.  Biden did his job, in accordance with *PUBLICALLY STATED FOREIGN POLICY*.
> 
> When you tell someone you want them to deal with corruption, you mean corruption NOW, not corruption committed years ago by people no longer in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt post anything except your opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post the historical record of what happened when the Ukrainians initialled asked the West for help against the Russians.
> 
> The Russians hacked the DNC, and meddled in the US elections.  Trump will not be allowed to lift Russian sanctions no matter how long he's President.
Click to expand...


*I post the historical record of what happened when the Ukrainians initialled asked the West for help against the Russians.*

You mean when Obama gave no military aid to Ukraine?


----------



## Lesh

Dragonlady said:


> The Russians hacked the DNC, and meddled in the US elections. Trump will not be allowed to lift Russian sanctions no matter how long he's President.


'

He already HAS lifted sanctions on OVD..ya know...the Russian oligarch that Manafort was trying to "get whole with" when he got the job as Trump's campaign manager


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well trump told the ukraine president to contact the DOJ,,, so theres your proof,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Barr has publically said that there is no DOJ investigation into Hunter or Joe Biden, so who's lying?  Trump or Barr?
> 
> The bald fact is that the charges against Bursima were filed BEFORE Hunter Biden was hired.Now it's possible that the President of Burisma hired Biden hoping that this would influence those prosecuting him to leave him alone, but that didn't happen.  But the notion that Hunter Biden was under investigation when his father fired the prosecutor, *IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE*.
> 
> Joe Biden was *ORDERED TO FIRE THE PROSECUTOR BY THE IMF, NATO, THE EU, AND THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION*.  This was the publically stated policy of the United States of America, it's international institutions and alliances, and those of our European allies.  It was done in public, in the open, and Biden was quite rightfully proud of how effectively he did the job *ASSIGNED TO HIM BY PRESIDENT OBAMA.
> *
> What Trump babbles about in a telephone call is proof of nothing.  Trump doesn't even have a passing acquaintance with the truth and nothing he says can be assumed to be true unless confirmed by sources outside of FOX News, and backed up with documentation that doesn't come from former soviet countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep switching words around to change the context of it,,,
> 
> please dont waste anymore of my time,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not changing words.  *I'M POSTING THE FACTS WHICH DIRECTLY CONTRADICT YOUR CONSPIRACY THEORIES.
> *
> You keep trying to re-write history to make Biden's firing of the prosecutor nefarious, using documents and stories posted by the people Joe Biden and the American foreign policies had fired for corruption.  Biden did his job, in accordance with *PUBLICALLY STATED FOREIGN POLICY*.
> 
> When you tell someone you want them to deal with corruption, you mean corruption NOW, not corruption committed years ago by people no longer in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt post anything except your opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post the historical record of what happened when the Ukrainians initialled asked the West for help against the Russians.
> 
> The Russians hacked the DNC, and meddled in the US elections.  Trump will not be allowed to lift Russian sanctions no matter how long he's President.
Click to expand...



dont change the subject,,,


----------



## Zorro!

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


It was absolutely in the National Interests of the United States to determine if the Vice President was selling the office.  We know that Ukraine interfered with the US election.  It is in the national interests of the US to determine if the Obama Administration coordinated that interference and Biden's demonstrated ability to leverage aid to compel actions by Ukraine speaks to means.

I’LL TAKE “ASTONISHING HEADLINES JUST BEFORE A DEMOCRATIC PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE FOR $500,” ALEX: Hunter Biden fathered Arkansas woman’s baby, DNA test reveals.

As “Comfortably Smug” tweets, “The Dem who wishes Joe Biden congratulations on his newest grandchild at the debate tonight instantly wins this is the rule.”

While the rest of the media is downplaying that today is Joe Biden’s birthday, the _Washington Free Beacon_ is not messing around: On 77th Birthday, Grandpa Joe Biden Welcomes Sixth Grandchild.


----------



## Thinker101

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



Last defense against impeachment, LOL, hell just bring in more democrat "expert" witnesses.


----------



## Slade3200

Thinker101 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense against impeachment, LOL, hell just bring in more democrat "expert" witnesses.
Click to expand...

whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense against impeachment, LOL, hell just bring in more democrat "expert" witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that supposed to mean?
Click to expand...

Ukraine MP says Hunter Biden and partners got $16.5M in illegal money from Burisma


----------



## Thinker101

Slade3200 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense against impeachment, LOL, hell just bring in more democrat "expert" witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that supposed to mean?
Click to expand...


It means all the witnesses democrats brought in have been utter failures.


----------



## Thinker101

Thinker101 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense against impeachment, LOL, hell just bring in more democrat "expert" witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that supposed to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means all the witnesses democrats brought in have been utter failures.
Click to expand...


Let me restate that, utter failures for promoting the Democrats agenda.


----------



## Slade3200

Thinker101 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense against impeachment, LOL, hell just bring in more democrat "expert" witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that supposed to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means all the witnesses democrats brought in have been utter failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me restate that, utter failures for promoting the Democrats agenda.
Click to expand...

That’s a nice catch as you probably realized that all were working under Trumps admin and some were even hand picked by Trump and his appointees.


----------



## Zorro!

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


"Last Defense"?

You can't remove the President of the United States without broad bipartisan agreement that the President has committed a removable offense.  You don't have that and you are never going to have it over this Ukraine policy disagreement.  

Impeachment was never intended to be used by a group of partisans unhappy with a presidential election outcome and with the broad bipartisan agreement necessary in the Senate to take the choice from the hands of the voter, it's not happening over this Ukraine nonsense.  

Do you honestly believe this "last defense" crap as if you think the President is facing removal?  

Tell me what you think happens between now and when 67 Senators vote to remove the President, in the GOP Senate, during an election year.


----------



## Zorro!

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.  




*GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*


----------



## Faun

Zorro! said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

Zorro! said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> "Last Defense"?
> 
> You can't remove the President of the United States without broad bipartisan agreement that the President has committed a removable offense.  You don't have that and you are never going to have it over this Ukraine policy disagreement.
> 
> Impeachment was never intended to be used by a group of partisans unhappy with a presidential election outcome and with the broad bipartisan agreement necessary in the Senate to take the choice from the hands of the voter, it's not happening over this Ukraine nonsense.
> 
> Do you honestly believe this "last defense" crap as if you think the President is facing removal?
> 
> Tell me what you think happens between now and when 67 Senators vote to remove the President, in the GOP Senate, during an election year.
Click to expand...

ive never supported impeachment and have even started threads talking about how dumb a move it would be to file articles of impeachment. Supporting impeachment was not the point of this thread. Showing the evolution of Trumps defense and messaging is... you already see a few shifting to the “last defense” that I laid out. Own the QPQ and defend it as being in the best interest of the country by backing up a validity towards investigating crowdstrike and the Biden’s. That will be the ultimate position if the impeachment ever hits the senate and then the focus will turn on validating the investigations that trump was asking for


----------



## Slade3200

Zorro! said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
Click to expand...

I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad


----------



## Rustic

Slade3200 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad
Click to expand...

Lol
There has not been any investigation done on the Bidens, there needs to be at least a two year investigation on slow joe and his fucked up spawn....


----------



## RealDave

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


 You voted for George W Bush who was  a drunk & cokehead until the age of 35.


----------



## Slade3200

Rustic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> There has not been any investigation done on the Bidens, there needs to be at least a two year investigation on slow joe and his fucked up spawn....
Click to expand...

Why’s that? Because the Trump Russia investigation was so good for our country? Are you a man of principle or a man of petty retribution and hypocrisy.... don’t bother, I know the answer


----------



## RealDave

Hunter Biden got a seat on the board of a company likely because of his name even though he was qualified.

I don;t get why this is a problem for Trumpettes where Ivanka & Kusher  got their jobs SOLELY because of their relationship with Trump.  Where Giuliani's kid has a $90k job at the House House with no qualifications.

What the fuck is wrong with you people?

There are countless decisions Trump has made that benefited him or hos companies.   They made millions from the tax cut.  They made millions off of dealings with China.

They made millions from government & foreign governments using their properties.

They made millions from Trump visiting his properties.

And you God damn stupid fuck Trumpettes are worried that Hunter Biden got a job with a Ukraine company?  Really?


----------



## Rustic

Slade3200 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> There has not been any investigation done on the Bidens, there needs to be at least a two year investigation on slow joe and his fucked up spawn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why’s that? Because the Trump Russia investigation was so good for our country? Are you a man of principle or a man of petty retribution and hypocrisy.... don’t bother, I know the answer
Click to expand...

What god around comes around...
Disagreement is good for the country


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> Hunter Biden got a seat on the board of a company likely because of his name even though he was qualified.
> 
> I don;t get why this is a problem for Trumpettes where Ivanka & Kusher  got their jobs SOLELY because of their relationship with Trump.  Where Giuliani's kid has a $90k job at the House House with no qualifications.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people?
> 
> There are countless decisions Trump has made that benefited him or hos companies.   They made millions from the tax cut.  They made millions off of dealings with China.
> 
> They made millions from government & foreign governments using their properties.
> 
> They made millions from Trump visiting his properties.
> 
> And you God damn stupid fuck Trumpettes are worried that Hunter Biden got a job with a Ukraine company?  Really?


Lol
Biden’s are not qualified to even run a lemonade stand you fucking moron


----------



## Slade3200

Rustic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> There has not been any investigation done on the Bidens, there needs to be at least a two year investigation on slow joe and his fucked up spawn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why’s that? Because the Trump Russia investigation was so good for our country? Are you a man of principle or a man of petty retribution and hypocrisy.... don’t bother, I know the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What god around comes around...
> Disagreement is good for the country
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point


----------



## Zorro!

Slade3200 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> There has not been any investigation done on the Bidens, there needs to be at least a two year investigation on slow joe and his fucked up spawn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why’s that? Because the Trump Russia investigation was so good for our country? Are you a man of principle or a man of petty retribution and hypocrisy.... don’t bother, I know the answer
Click to expand...

They are totalitarians.


----------



## Zorro!

Slade3200 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad
Click to expand...

Horowitz' report looks like it includes the claim that the "intelligence professionals" repeatedly lied to The Court in order to illegally spy on Trump and then try to drive him from office, an effort that continues to this day.


----------



## MAGAman

Slade3200 said:


> No it doesn’t. Just because the plan got busted by a whistle blower doesn’t mean that actions taken weren’t wrong. That’s basic shit


You're really wound up on this.

Here's a few facts for you to whine about.

The aid was held up by Trump 55 days. Obama held up similar aid 8 years.
Trump actually gave lethal aid to Ukraine combating Russia. Obama refused to do so.
The aid was given well before the deadline on the bill authorizing it.
Trump was required by the bill to insure the aid was used properly and not funneled away by corrupt government officials.
Trump specifically said he wanted no quid pro quo repeatedly,
No person has testified or even said that Trump ever said he wanted a quid pro quo.

Your coup is failing, miserably... Think back to how you felt after Mueller testified... Your butthurt is going to be at that level again very soon.


----------



## Slade3200

Zorro! said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. Burisma was getting US cash and then stuffing a portion of it into the VP's pocket.  Ukraine also interfered in the 2016 election, probably at the direction of the Obama Administration and the Clinton Campaign.  Certainly Biden had enough power and was able to extort Ukraine into firing their top prosecutors, even set a 6 hour deadline.  That suggests that the Obama Administration had one hell of a lot of power over the Ukrainian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP Senators Grassley, Johnson Seek “Suspicious Activity Reports” on Hunter Biden For Possible Money Laundering, Fraud Related to Burisma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to try and have a civil debate with you but then you throw out these kookie conspiracy theories with nothing to back them up. It’s amazing to me that you actually believe this crap. You’re taking the word of right wing media over our own intelligence professionals because it fits your political narrative... that’s sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horowitz' report looks like it includes the claim that the "intelligence professionals" repeatedly lied to The Court in order to illegally spy on Trump and then try to drive him from office, an effort that continues to this day.
Click to expand...

where did you hear that?! Can you post a link because all I’ve heard is that a single attorney is being investigated for doctoring a single page in a 400+ page application


----------



## Slade3200

MAGAman said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn’t. Just because the plan got busted by a whistle blower doesn’t mean that actions taken weren’t wrong. That’s basic shit
> 
> 
> 
> You're really wound up on this.
> 
> Here's a few facts for you to whine about.
> 
> The aid was held up by Trump 55 days. Obama held up similar aid 8 years.
> Trump actually gave lethal aid to Ukraine combating Russia. Obama refused to do so.
> The aid was given well before the deadline on the bill authorizing it.
> Trump was required by the bill to insure the aid was used properly and not funneled away by corrupt government officials.
> Trump specifically said he wanted no quid pro quo repeatedly,
> No person has testified or even said that Trump ever said he wanted a quid pro quo.
> 
> Your coup is failing, miserably... Think back to how you felt after Mueller testified... Your butthurt is going to be at that level again very soon.
Click to expand...

was this meant for me? If so then you clearly have no clue what my views are on this subject. You are fighting a strawman


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
Click to expand...

what’s your point?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
Click to expand...

just adding to the pile of evidence,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just adding to the pile of evidence,,,
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

whats your point?


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

REPORT: Hunter Biden linked to multiple criminal probes, including money laundering…


----------



## progressive hunter

Attorneys: Hunter Biden Helped Con Native Americans Out of $60 Million, Also Involved in $150 Million Ukraine Counterfeiting Scheme - DC Clothesline


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


*Don’t Drink and Post Dim Tard.  The Clintons like The Bidens and like Obama were selling their office.

What is particularly disgusting is that people like Pelosi, Romney, Kerry, Clinton, Biden, and even Obama have their own children to launder bribes for them.

So they use their children and then they make all these deposits offshore to try to hide them from The IRS, FBI, FOIA, and Campaign Finance.

Trump has been systematically taking this Graft, Bribery and system of personal enrichment and influence peddling apart.
So follow the money and you can see he’s pissed some very powerful and corrupt people off.

And the people that benefit the most from this System, are people like Schiff, Nadler,Pelosi, Schummer and the aforementioned political criminals.

To quite Paul Harvey, “Now you know the rest of the story!”


*


----------



## Dana7360

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?




What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad? 

Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors. 

The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign. 

How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?

All of this stinks to high heaven. 

I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dana7360 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
Click to expand...



hunter is a grown ass man that based on what we know is guilty of several crimes,,,all we need now is a trial to prove it,,,


----------



## The Original Tree

*No they shouldn’t be off limits when their
 Parents are using their kids and family members to get around RICO, FOIA and Campaign Finance Laws.*



Dana7360 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Care to Explain why 4 members of Obama’s inner circle were getting millions from Burisma??



*


----------



## The Original Tree

*If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?

Why is Hunter Biden excluded
From testifying?





Dana7360 said:





Slade3200 said:



			I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof

Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
		
Click to expand...



What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad? 

Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors. 

The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign. 

How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?

All of this stinks to high heaven. 

I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Trump Children had to testify and even produced thousands and thousands of emails being completely transparent.

Why does Hunter Biden get immunity, like The Clinton Campaign got immunity, like The Podesta Group was given Immunity?

Democrats are suing to see all the financials and tax returns of not just The President, but of all his children and they want to see all his financial holdings.

Why is Hunter & Joe Biden immune from this?  Especially in the light of a verified a successful Extortion attempt by Joe Biden against Ukraine.

You believe in fairness, Right?  Are Joe and Hunter Biden above The Law?*



Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats your point?
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> *Don’t Drink and Post Dim Tard.  The Clintons like The Bidens and like Obama were selling their office.
> 
> What is particularly disgusting is that people like Pelosi, Romney, Kerry, Clinton, Biden, and even Obama have their own children to launder bribes for them.
> 
> So they use their children and then they make all these deposits offshore to try to hide them from The IRS, FBI, FOIA, and Campaign Finance.
> 
> Trump has been systematically taking this Graft, Bribery and system of personal enrichment and influence peddling apart.
> So follow the money and you can see he’s pissed some very powerful and corrupt people off.
> 
> And the people that benefit the most from this System, are people like Schiff, Nadler,Pelosi, Schummer and the aforementioned political criminals.
> 
> To quite Paul Harvey, “Now you know the rest of the story!”
> View attachment 296758*
Click to expand...

Fake news


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to ome thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
Click to expand...

and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to ome thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
Click to expand...

The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


This???


----------



## Slade3200

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
Click to expand...

Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Slade3200 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
Click to expand...

Ok. I'll use a video

The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint

She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

The Original Tree said:


> *No they shouldn’t be off limits when their
> Parents are using their kids and family members to get around RICO, FOIA and Campaign Finance Laws.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He's still a 50 yr old child though.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

LOL. This is so funny. Libs hate investigations of themselves.

God it must suck to be so dishonest. An honorable man would do a Budd Dwyer


----------



## Slade3200

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll use a video
> 
> The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint
> 
> She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C
Click to expand...

Yes it’s all on tape. Has been for years. It’s just now during election time becoming a big deal. The smear tactic is weak and transparent and childish. Grow up.


----------



## Dragonlady

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just adding to the pile of evidence,,,
Click to expand...


Evidence??? Of what?  

Let's start collecting evidence that the Trump children are profitting off their Daddy's Presidency.

Let's start with Ivanka's 20+ personal trade marks in China.  Or Don Jr.'s $500 million loan guarantee from the Chinese government.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Slade3200 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll use a video
> 
> The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint
> 
> She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s all on tape. Has been for years. It’s just now during election time becoming a big deal. The smear tactic is weak and transparent and childish. Grow up.
Click to expand...

Why does every single person here that flames me have such a low reputation ratio. I really consider that  vitally important now on taking someone seriously.Thank you.


----------



## Slade3200

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll use a video
> 
> The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint
> 
> She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s all on tape. Has been for years. It’s just now during election time becoming a big deal. The smear tactic is weak and transparent and childish. Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does every single person here that flames me have such a low reputation ratio. I really consider that  vitally important now on taking someone seriously.Thank you.
Click to expand...

Haha, says the guy making his arguments with cartoons and fake narratives. Way to go buddy


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to ome thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
Click to expand...



not according to government documents and court records,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll use a video
> 
> The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint
> 
> She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s all on tape. Has been for years. It’s just now during election time becoming a big deal. The smear tactic is weak and transparent and childish. Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does every single person here that flames me have such a low reputation ratio. I really consider that  vitally important now on taking someone seriously.Thank you.
Click to expand...



a reputation doesnt make you right,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just adding to the pile of evidence,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence??? Of what?
> 
> Let's start collecting evidence that the Trump children are profitting off their Daddy's Presidency.
> 
> Let's start with Ivanka's 20+ personal trade marks in China.  Or Don Jr.'s $500 million loan guarantee from the Chinese government.
Click to expand...



thats been happening for 4 yrs now and nothing of substance has been found,,,

and both can be done at the same time,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to ome thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to government documents and court records,,,,
Click to expand...

you mean the fake documents that you can’t point to to back up your fake narrative? Yeah, you got me there


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just adding to the pile of evidence,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence??? Of what?
> 
> Let's start collecting evidence that the Trump children are profitting off their Daddy's Presidency.
> 
> Let's start with Ivanka's 20+ personal trade marks in China.  Or Don Jr.'s $500 million loan guarantee from the Chinese government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats been happening for 4 yrs now and nothing of substance has been found,,,
> 
> and both can be done at the same time,,
Click to expand...

4 years and no substance huh? Now thats an interesting argument coming from you. How long ago did all the Biden stuff happen?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?*
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to government documents and court records,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the fake documents that you can’t point to to back up your fake narrative? Yeah, you got me there
Click to expand...



I have pointed to them,,not my fault you refuse to look at them,,

your ignorance is self inflicted,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s China connections plagued by ethics questions and national security concerns
> 
> 
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just adding to the pile of evidence,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence??? Of what?
> 
> Let's start collecting evidence that the Trump children are profitting off their Daddy's Presidency.
> 
> Let's start with Ivanka's 20+ personal trade marks in China.  Or Don Jr.'s $500 million loan guarantee from the Chinese government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats been happening for 4 yrs now and nothing of substance has been found,,,
> 
> and both can be done at the same time,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 years and no substance huh? Now thats an interesting argument coming from you. How long ago did all the Biden stuff happen?
Click to expand...


a lot longer than that and is why there is such a long trail of corruption leading to him and his father,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to government documents and court records,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the fake documents that you can’t point to to back up your fake narrative? Yeah, you got me there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have pointed to them,,not my fault you refuse to look at them,,
> 
> your ignorance is self inflicted,,,
Click to expand...

Wrong, that’s more fake news. You post Glenn beck videos. That’s not making an argument


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to government documents and court records,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the fake documents that you can’t point to to back up your fake narrative? Yeah, you got me there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have pointed to them,,not my fault you refuse to look at them,,
> 
> your ignorance is self inflicted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, that’s more fake news. You post Glenn beck videos. That’s not making an argument
Click to expand...


the documents are though,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what’s your point?
> 
> 
> 
> just adding to the pile of evidence,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence??? Of what?
> 
> Let's start collecting evidence that the Trump children are profitting off their Daddy's Presidency.
> 
> Let's start with Ivanka's 20+ personal trade marks in China.  Or Don Jr.'s $500 million loan guarantee from the Chinese government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats been happening for 4 yrs now and nothing of substance has been found,,,
> 
> and both can be done at the same time,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 years and no substance huh? Now thats an interesting argument coming from you. How long ago did all the Biden stuff happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a lot longer than that and is why there is such a long trail of corruption leading to him and his father,,,
Click to expand...

there isn’t. That’s all a fake narrative to make a “lock him up” narrative for an election. Not sly in the least.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not according to government documents and court records,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the fake documents that you can’t point to to back up your fake narrative? Yeah, you got me there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have pointed to them,,not my fault you refuse to look at them,,
> 
> your ignorance is self inflicted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, that’s more fake news. You post Glenn beck videos. That’s not making an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the documents are though,,,
Click to expand...

No they aren’t. They don’t back up the narrative. Glen is connecting invisible dots and making assumptions. Fake news


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not according to government documents and court records,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the fake documents that you can’t point to to back up your fake narrative? Yeah, you got me there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have pointed to them,,not my fault you refuse to look at them,,
> 
> your ignorance is self inflicted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, that’s more fake news. You post Glenn beck videos. That’s not making an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the documents are though,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren’t. They don’t back up the narrative. Glen is connecting invisible dots and making assumptions. Fake news
Click to expand...



how would you know,,you said you didnt watch them

were you lying then or now???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the fake documents that you can’t point to to back up your fake narrative? Yeah, you got me there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pointed to them,,not my fault you refuse to look at them,,
> 
> your ignorance is self inflicted,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, that’s more fake news. You post Glenn beck videos. That’s not making an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the documents are though,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren’t. They don’t back up the narrative. Glen is connecting invisible dots and making assumptions. Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know,,you said you didnt watch them
> 
> were you lying then or now???
Click to expand...

I did watch and I also listen to his radio show quite often. I’m fully aware of the narrative and accusations you are pushing and the only reason why they are sitting in the right wing media editorial sites and not national news, Fox News, or in the courts is because the narrative is unsubstantiated and unsupported by evidence. As I said. Fake news


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have pointed to them,,not my fault you refuse to look at them,,
> 
> your ignorance is self inflicted,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, that’s more fake news. You post Glenn beck videos. That’s not making an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the documents are though,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren’t. They don’t back up the narrative. Glen is connecting invisible dots and making assumptions. Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know,,you said you didnt watch them
> 
> were you lying then or now???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did watch and I also listen to his radio show quite often. I’m fully aware of the narrative and accusations you are pushing and the only reason why they are sitting in the right wing media editorial sites and not national news, Fox News, or in the courts is because the narrative is unsubstantiated and unsupported by evidence. As I said. Fake news
Click to expand...

based on that comment its clear youre lying because there was a lot of evidence from  supporting documents and testimony to back it up,,,


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

progressive hunter said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll use a video
> 
> The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint
> 
> She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s all on tape. Has been for years. It’s just now during election time becoming a big deal. The smear tactic is weak and transparent and childish. Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does every single person here that flames me have such a low reputation ratio. I really consider that  vitally important now on taking someone seriously.Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a reputation doesnt make you right,,,
Click to expand...

Of course.It seems libs or cons with higher ratings are polite as I am to them. The lower rating ones are not. Probably bad luck.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Slade3200 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> This???
> 
> View attachment 296784
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll use a video
> 
> The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint
> 
> She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s all on tape. Has been for years. It’s just now during election time becoming a big deal. The smear tactic is weak and transparent and childish. Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does every single person here that flames me have such a low reputation ratio. I really consider that  vitally important now on taking someone seriously.Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, says the guy making his arguments with cartoons and fake narratives. Way to go buddy
Click to expand...

HaHa to someone who takes this S seriously.lol..............Hunter did not do anything wrong. He was a drug addled failed human being who was a pawn for the Obamas crooked regime. You'll understand months from now. This is very complicated for people who can't see the next light. I have nothing further to say to you Mr 30%. Have a joyous New Yr


----------



## The Original Tree

*Wrong Too bad there isn’t an honest bone in your body.

The Fake Mueller Report proved that there was nothing going on with Russians but we know for a fact Hunter Biden was flying around with dear daddy on Air Force 2, and this no talent Crack Head walked away with Millions each time he flew with Daddy Quid Pro Joe when he was VP.

Explain to me again how The Clintons, The Podesta Group and now The Bidens all get immunity?

Joe Biden flat out admitted you Extortion and you want to grant him & Hunter immunity?



Slade3200 said:





The Original Tree said:



			If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?

Why is Hunter Biden excluded
From testifying?





Dana7360 said:





Slade3200 said:



			I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof

Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
		
Click to expand...



What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad? 

Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors. 

The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign. 

How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?

All of this stinks to high heaven. 

I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, that’s more fake news. You post Glenn beck videos. That’s not making an argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the documents are though,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren’t. They don’t back up the narrative. Glen is connecting invisible dots and making assumptions. Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know,,you said you didnt watch them
> 
> were you lying then or now???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did watch and I also listen to his radio show quite often. I’m fully aware of the narrative and accusations you are pushing and the only reason why they are sitting in the right wing media editorial sites and not national news, Fox News, or in the courts is because the narrative is unsubstantiated and unsupported by evidence. As I said. Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on that comment its clear youre lying because there was a lot of evidence from  supporting documents and testimony to back it up,,,
Click to expand...

no there isn’t, which is why Joe is bouncing around the country running for president and hunter is home with his family and not in jail. You people are unbelievably delusional.


----------



## Slade3200

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you use a cartoon to make your arguments. Speaks volumes. Next!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll use a video
> 
> The evidence of Creepy Joe and the quid pro quo is on F tape JC. Enough evidence for a 20 yr stint
> 
> She don't lie....She don't lie.........She don't liiiieeee......................The big C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s all on tape. Has been for years. It’s just now during election time becoming a big deal. The smear tactic is weak and transparent and childish. Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does every single person here that flames me have such a low reputation ratio. I really consider that  vitally important now on taking someone seriously.Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, says the guy making his arguments with cartoons and fake narratives. Way to go buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaHa to someone who takes this S seriously.lol..............Hunter did not do anything wrong. He was a drug addled failed human being who was a pawn for the Obamas crooked regime. You'll understand months from now. This is very complicated for people who can't see the next light. I have nothing further to say to you Mr 30%. Have a joyous New Yr
Click to expand...

ahh the ol wait and see argument. Ok, but I’m not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *Wrong Too bad there isn’t an honest bone in your body.
> 
> The Fake Mueller Report proved that there was nothing going on with Russians but we know for a fact Hunter Biden was flying around with dear daddy on Air Force 2, and this no talent Crack Head walked away with Millions each time he flew with Daddy Quid Pro Joe when he was VP.
> 
> Explain to me again how The Clintons, The Podesta Group and now The Bidens all get immunity?
> 
> Joe Biden flat out admitted you Extortion and you want to grant him & Hunter immunity?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to pin some thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


everything I write is honest. You still haven’t learned how to post in the proper place I see. Haha


----------



## progressive hunter

The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board


Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.
Click to expand...



not my fault if facts and reality bother you so much,,,and remember youre the one that started a thread on hunter not me,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault if facts and reality bother you so much,,,and remember youre the one that started a thread on hunter not me,,,
Click to expand...

Yes I did... it wasn’t about his taxes but if that’s what you want to go after then wonderful.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board


Daily Caller is fake news

Overall, we rate the Daily Caller strongly right biased based on story selection that almost always favors the right and Mixed for factual reporting* due to numerous failed fact checks. The Daily Caller is a source that needs to be fact checked on a per article basis.*

Daily Caller - Media Bias/Fact Check


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.
Click to expand...

Yeah, right? The brain-dead cultists actually claim Biden isn't s political rival or a serious threat to Impeached Trump.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Caller is fake news
> 
> Overall, we rate the Daily Caller strongly right biased based on story selection that almost always favors the right and Mixed for factual reporting* due to numerous failed fact checks. The Daily Caller is a source that needs to be fact checked on a per article basis.*
> 
> Daily Caller - Media Bias/Fact Check
Click to expand...

are you saying this is all fake news???
cause it comes complete with government documents,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault if facts and reality bother you so much,,,and remember youre the one that started a thread on hunter not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did... it wasn’t about his taxes but if that’s what you want to go after then wonderful.
Click to expand...

all I was doing is posting updates on your thread,,,sorry if facts upset you,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault if facts and reality bother you so much,,,and remember youre the one that started a thread on hunter not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did... it wasn’t about his taxes but if that’s what you want to go after then wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I was doing is posting updates on your thread,,,sorry if facts upset you,,,
Click to expand...

Why do you think I’m upset?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS Placed A Lien On Hunter Biden For About $113,000 In Unpaid Taxes From Year He Served On Burisma Board
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault if facts and reality bother you so much,,,and remember youre the one that started a thread on hunter not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did... it wasn’t about his taxes but if that’s what you want to go after then wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I was doing is posting updates on your thread,,,sorry if facts upset you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m upset?
Click to expand...

just figured since you went on the attack instead of ignoring it you were all butthurt


----------



## The Original Tree

*Daddy’s little crackhead has The IRS after him now and is about to also Get torched in a paternity suit.*


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re really worried about the Biden’s aren’t you? Keep swinging buddy maybe someday you’ll hit something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault if facts and reality bother you so much,,,and remember youre the one that started a thread on hunter not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did... it wasn’t about his taxes but if that’s what you want to go after then wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I was doing is posting updates on your thread,,,sorry if facts upset you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just figured since you went on the attack instead of ignoring it you were all butthurt
Click to expand...

i didn’t attack and I’m not butthurt. I just find your focus on Biden as comical


----------



## The Original Tree

*I don’t think The IRS thinks Hunter Biden is comical.

IRS Goes After Hunter Biden For Over $112,000 In Unpaid Taxes*


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault if facts and reality bother you so much,,,and remember youre the one that started a thread on hunter not me,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did... it wasn’t about his taxes but if that’s what you want to go after then wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I was doing is posting updates on your thread,,,sorry if facts upset you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just figured since you went on the attack instead of ignoring it you were all butthurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t attack and I’m not butthurt. I just find your focus on Biden as comical
Click to expand...



but I didnt say anything,,,I just posted an update of information,,,

and you felt compelled to slam me when you could have just ignored it,,,

hence,,"butthurt"


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme


----------



## Ridgerunner

Hunter Biden

Is reprobate...


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did... it wasn’t about his taxes but if that’s what you want to go after then wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> all I was doing is posting updates on your thread,,,sorry if facts upset you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just figured since you went on the attack instead of ignoring it you were all butthurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t attack and I’m not butthurt. I just find your focus on Biden as comical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I didnt say anything,,,I just posted an update of information,,,
> 
> and you felt compelled to slam me when you could have just ignored it,,,
> 
> hence,,"butthurt"
Click to expand...

Oh man I’m sorry... I didn’t mean it to be a slam. I’m sorry you took it that way. I’ll try and be more sensitive to your feelings next time.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> all I was doing is posting updates on your thread,,,sorry if facts upset you,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I’m upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just figured since you went on the attack instead of ignoring it you were all butthurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t attack and I’m not butthurt. I just find your focus on Biden as comical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I didnt say anything,,,I just posted an update of information,,,
> 
> and you felt compelled to slam me when you could have just ignored it,,,
> 
> hence,,"butthurt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man I’m sorry... I didn’t mean it to be a slam. I’m sorry you took it that way. I’ll try and be more sensitive to your feelings next time.
Click to expand...



when did I say it bothered me???
youre the one that seems to be bothered by hunters actions, all I did was update the thread with new info,,


----------



## progressive hunter

'Defrauded' investor wants Hunter Biden's bank records


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme


At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
Click to expand...



I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,

are you hearing voices???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
Click to expand...

No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.

Didn't you read your own link??

Or do you not believe what you post?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
Click to expand...



you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
Click to expand...

It's both since you posted the article. Why would anyone expect you would post an article you don't support?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's both since you posted the article. Why would anyone expect you would post an article you don't support?
Click to expand...



so now youre a mind reader,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's both since you posted the article. Why would anyone expect you would post an article you don't support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so now youre a mind reader,,,
Click to expand...

No, I'm a logical person. Logically, it's reasonable to expect people believe what they post.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
> 
> 
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's both since you posted the article. Why would anyone expect you would post an article you don't support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so now youre a mind reader,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm a logical person. Logically, it's reasonable to expect people believe what they post.
Click to expand...



or it could be I'm  just updating the thread with the latest info???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's both since you posted the article. Why would anyone expect you would post an article you don't support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so now youre a mind reader,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm a logical person. Logically, it's reasonable to expect people believe what they post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be I'm  just updating the thread with the latest info???
Click to expand...

Why would anyone think you're posting things you don't believe are true??


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
> 
> 
> 
> It's both since you posted the article. Why would anyone expect you would post an article you don't support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so now youre a mind reader,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm a logical person. Logically, it's reasonable to expect people believe what they post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be I'm  just updating the thread with the latest info???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone think you're posting things you don't believe are true??
Click to expand...

why would anyone think I agree when I didnt say anything other than I am posting to update the thread???

thats called delusional thinking,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's both since you posted the article. Why would anyone expect you would post an article you don't support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now youre a mind reader,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm a logical person. Logically, it's reasonable to expect people believe what they post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be I'm  just updating the thread with the latest info???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone think you're posting things you don't believe are true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would anyone think I agree when I didnt say anything other than I am posting to update the thread???
> 
> thats called delusional thinking,,,
Click to expand...

Nope, it's expecting people believe what they post. Not an unreasonable expectation. But now everyone sees even you don't believe what you post so there's no reason for anyone to believe anything you post.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now youre a mind reader,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm a logical person. Logically, it's reasonable to expect people believe what they post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be I'm  just updating the thread with the latest info???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone think you're posting things you don't believe are true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would anyone think I agree when I didnt say anything other than I am posting to update the thread???
> 
> thats called delusional thinking,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's expecting people believe what they post. Not an unreasonable expectation. But now everyone sees even you don't believe what you post so there's no reason for anyone to believe anything you post.
Click to expand...



how do you know,, I might disagree with it and posting it as a fake news story??


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm a logical person. Logically, it's reasonable to expect people believe what they post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be I'm  just updating the thread with the latest info???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone think you're posting things you don't believe are true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would anyone think I agree when I didnt say anything other than I am posting to update the thread???
> 
> thats called delusional thinking,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's expecting people believe what they post. Not an unreasonable expectation. But now everyone sees even you don't believe what you post so there's no reason for anyone to believe anything you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,, I might disagree with it and posting it as a fake news story??
Click to expand...

I don't believe you. You already admitted even you don't believe what you post.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be I'm  just updating the thread with the latest info???
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone think you're posting things you don't believe are true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would anyone think I agree when I didnt say anything other than I am posting to update the thread???
> 
> thats called delusional thinking,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's expecting people believe what they post. Not an unreasonable expectation. But now everyone sees even you don't believe what you post so there's no reason for anyone to believe anything you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,, I might disagree with it and posting it as a fake news story??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you. You already admitted even you don't believe what you post.
Click to expand...



when did I say that???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone think you're posting things you don't believe are true??
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think I agree when I didnt say anything other than I am posting to update the thread???
> 
> thats called delusional thinking,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's expecting people believe what they post. Not an unreasonable expectation. But now everyone sees even you don't believe what you post so there's no reason for anyone to believe anything you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,, I might disagree with it and posting it as a fake news story??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you. You already admitted even you don't believe what you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say that???
Click to expand...

When you challenged the notion you agree with the contents of the article you posted.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I’m upset?
> 
> 
> 
> just figured since you went on the attack instead of ignoring it you were all butthurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t attack and I’m not butthurt. I just find your focus on Biden as comical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I didnt say anything,,,I just posted an update of information,,,
> 
> and you felt compelled to slam me when you could have just ignored it,,,
> 
> hence,,"butthurt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man I’m sorry... I didn’t mean it to be a slam. I’m sorry you took it that way. I’ll try and be more sensitive to your feelings next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say it bothered me???
> youre the one that seems to be bothered by hunters actions, all I did was update the thread with new info,,
Click to expand...

i didn’t say it bothered you. It certainly wasn’t a slam but you took it that way so I’ll be more careful in the future as you appear to be super sensitive.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think I agree when I didnt say anything other than I am posting to update the thread???
> 
> thats called delusional thinking,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's expecting people believe what they post. Not an unreasonable expectation. But now everyone sees even you don't believe what you post so there's no reason for anyone to believe anything you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,, I might disagree with it and posting it as a fake news story??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you. You already admitted even you don't believe what you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you challenged the notion you agree with the contents of the article you posted.
Click to expand...



I didnt challenge anything other than you putting words in my mouth,,,

I clearly stated why I posted it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> just figured since you went on the attack instead of ignoring it you were all butthurt
> 
> 
> 
> i didn’t attack and I’m not butthurt. I just find your focus on Biden as comical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but I didnt say anything,,,I just posted an update of information,,,
> 
> and you felt compelled to slam me when you could have just ignored it,,,
> 
> hence,,"butthurt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man I’m sorry... I didn’t mean it to be a slam. I’m sorry you took it that way. I’ll try and be more sensitive to your feelings next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say it bothered me???
> youre the one that seems to be bothered by hunters actions, all I did was update the thread with new info,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t say it bothered you. It certainly wasn’t a slam but you took it that way so I’ll be more careful in the future as you appear to be super sensitive.
Click to expand...



when did I say it bothered me???


----------



## progressive hunter

Jake Tapper admits that Hunter Biden’s high-paying Ukraine position ‘stinks’


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's expecting people believe what they post. Not an unreasonable expectation. But now everyone sees even you don't believe what you post so there's no reason for anyone to believe anything you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,, I might disagree with it and posting it as a fake news story??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you. You already admitted even you don't believe what you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you challenged the notion you agree with the contents of the article you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt challenge anything other than you putting words in my mouth,,,
> 
> I clearly stated why I posted it,,,
Click to expand...

Liar. When I pointed out you admitted those claims against Biden are unverified, you tried running away from your own post, claiming you didn't say anything, when in fact, you posted a link to an article stating exactly that.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Jake Tapper admits that Hunter Biden’s high-paying Ukraine position ‘stinks’


LOLOL 

Do you now believe the articles you post?


----------



## RealDave

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why did you vote for a child rapist, woman abuser, fraud, business cheat & lying fuck ,like Trump?

Why did you vote for GW Bush who was a drunk & Coke head until the age of 35?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Tapper admits that Hunter Biden’s high-paying Ukraine position ‘stinks’
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Do you now believe the articles you post?
Click to expand...

this ones an opinion dumbass,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,, I might disagree with it and posting it as a fake news story??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. You already admitted even you don't believe what you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you challenged the notion you agree with the contents of the article you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt challenge anything other than you putting words in my mouth,,,
> 
> I clearly stated why I posted it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. When I pointed out you admitted those claims against Biden are unverified, you tried running away from your own post, claiming you didn't say anything, when in fact, you posted a link to an article stating exactly that.
Click to expand...



thanks for your opinion,,,


----------



## RealDave

bear513 said:


> You fuckers are calling an admitted drunk kicked out of the navy crack addict not corruption?
> 
> 
> .


 Alcoholism & drug addictions are diseases.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Tapper admits that Hunter Biden’s high-paying Ukraine position ‘stinks’
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Do you now believe the articles you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this ones an opinion dumbass,,,
Click to expand...

So? You've already made it clear even you don't believe what you post. So why should anyone else believe what you post?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Tapper admits that Hunter Biden’s high-paying Ukraine position ‘stinks’
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Do you now believe the articles you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this ones an opinion dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You've already made it clear even you don't believe what you post. So why should anyone else believe what you post?
Click to expand...



I made it clear it was posted as an update,,,

 do you need others to tell you what to believe???  thats just sad,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
Click to expand...

No, I said you admitting agreeing with it. You can't even get what I say straight. So either you agree with it or you're admitting not even you believes what you post.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden fires back after PI claims secret bank records 'verify' $156M counterfeiting scheme
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit those claims against Biden are unverified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything,,all I did was post a link,,
> 
> are you hearing voices???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I read the article you posted. That's what it said.
> 
> Didn't you read your own link??
> 
> Or do you not believe what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said I admitted it,,,now you say it was in the article,,,which is it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said you admitting agreeing with it. You can't even get what I say straight. So either you agree with it or you're admitting not even you believes what you post.
Click to expand...



I admitted I posted it as an update and at no time voiced my opinion on the contents,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Judge in Hunter Biden's Arkansas paternity case abruptly recuses himself


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden linked to 2016 identity theft involving deceased brother


----------



## progressive hunter

Judge Rules that Hunter Biden is the Father of D.C. Stripper’s Child - Big League Politics


----------



## Uncensored2008

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckers are calling an admitted drunk kicked out of the navy crack addict not corruption?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Alcoholism & drug addictions are diseases.
Click to expand...


Being a Hezbollah-democrat is a more debilitating disease.


----------



## progressive hunter

Rand Paul pledges to force Hunter Biden vote if GOP backs Dem impeachment witnesses


----------



## progressive hunter

Russians Hacked Ukrainian Gas Company at Center of Impeachment


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Russians Hacked Ukrainian Gas Company at Center of Impeachment


Just heard about this... still digging for Biden dirt I see


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians Hacked Ukrainian Gas Company at Center of Impeachment
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard about this... still digging for Biden dirt I see
Click to expand...

But he's not an Impeached Trump rival.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*


LOLOL 

You're crazy, Stumpy. 

Hunter Biden's not been convicted.

And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
Click to expand...

*Hunter Biden is already being investigated for Tax Evasion, Child Support, and Illegal Payments.  He has also been ordered to produce records of his Burisma Income.

Dead Man Walking.  Soon to Be Indicted Hunter Biden will be Forever Convicted.

While Acquitted and Exonerated Trump will be forever Acquitted and Exonerated and Vindicated.*


----------



## Thinker101

Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
Click to expand...


Yet he will STILL be your president for another 5 years...go figure.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hunter Biden is already being investigated for Tax Evasion, Child Support, and Illegal Payments.  He has also been ordered to produce records of his Burisma Income.
> 
> Dead Man Walking.  Soon to Be Indicted Hunter Biden will be Forever Convicted.
> 
> While Acquitted and Exonerated Trump will be forever Acquitted and Exonerated and Vindicated.*
Click to expand...

^^^ a dumbfucking tree stump who doesn't understand the difference between "investigation" and "conviction."


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he will STILL be your president for another 5 years...go figure.
Click to expand...

So you say, but you're an idiot. So there's that.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Condemned Damned to Hell Faun is Forever Condemned and Damned to Hell.*


Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he will STILL be your president for another 5 years...go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but you're an idiot. So there's that.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Criminally Investigated Hunter Leads
To Criminally Indicted Hunter, leads
To Criminally Convicted Hunter, leads
To Criminally Incarcerated Hunter

Forever Criminally Investigated Hunter will be Forever Criminally Incarcerated Hunter Forever.*



Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hunter Biden is already being investigated for Tax Evasion, Child Support, and Illegal Payments.  He has also been ordered to produce records of his Burisma Income.
> 
> Dead Man Walking.  Soon to Be Indicted Hunter Biden will be Forever Convicted.
> 
> While Acquitted and Exonerated Trump will be forever Acquitted and Exonerated and Vindicated.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a dumbfucking tree stump who doesn't understand the difference between "investigation" and "conviction."
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *Criminally Investigated Hunter Leads
> To Criminally Indicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Convicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Incarcerated Hunter
> 
> Forever Criminally Investigated Hunter will be Forever Criminally Incarcerated Hunter Forever.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hunter Biden is already being investigated for Tax Evasion, Child Support, and Illegal Payments.  He has also been ordered to produce records of his Burisma Income.
> 
> Dead Man Walking.  Soon to Be Indicted Hunter Biden will be Forever Convicted.
> 
> While Acquitted and Exonerated Trump will be forever Acquitted and Exonerated and Vindicated.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a dumbfucking tree stump who doesn't understand the difference between "investigation" and "conviction."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yeah right. They can give him a cell right next to Hillary, right? How long are y’all gonna keep her locked up BTW?


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Criminally Investigated Hunter Leads
> To Criminally Indicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Convicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Incarcerated Hunter
> 
> Forever Criminally Investigated Hunter will be Forever Criminally Incarcerated Hunter Forever.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hunter Biden is already being investigated for Tax Evasion, Child Support, and Illegal Payments.  He has also been ordered to produce records of his Burisma Income.
> 
> Dead Man Walking.  Soon to Be Indicted Hunter Biden will be Forever Convicted.
> 
> While Acquitted and Exonerated Trump will be forever Acquitted and Exonerated and Vindicated.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a dumbfucking tree stump who doesn't understand the difference between "investigation" and "conviction."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah right. They can give him a cell right next to Hillary, right? How long are y’all gonna keep her locked up BTW?
Click to expand...

*Hillary and Hitler both refused to accept the results of elections they thought they had rigged, and both The Nazi Party and DemNazi Party immediately moved to remove the duly elected president from office that had bested them in their campaigns.

Yes, you are a Nazi. Embrace your genetic and immoral heritage.*


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Criminally Investigated Hunter Leads
> To Criminally Indicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Convicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Incarcerated Hunter
> 
> Forever Criminally Investigated Hunter will be Forever Criminally Incarcerated Hunter Forever.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hunter Biden is already being investigated for Tax Evasion, Child Support, and Illegal Payments.  He has also been ordered to produce records of his Burisma Income.
> 
> Dead Man Walking.  Soon to Be Indicted Hunter Biden will be Forever Convicted.
> 
> While Acquitted and Exonerated Trump will be forever Acquitted and Exonerated and Vindicated.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a dumbfucking tree stump who doesn't understand the difference between "investigation" and "conviction."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah right. They can give him a cell right next to Hillary, right? How long are y’all gonna keep her locked up BTW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary and Hitler both refused to accept the results of elections they thought they had rigged, and both The Nazi Party and DemNazi Party immediately moved to remove the duly elected president from office that had bested them in their campaigns.
> 
> Yes, you are a Nazi. Embrace your genetic and immoral heritage.*
Click to expand...

Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Criminally Investigated Hunter Leads
> To Criminally Indicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Convicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Incarcerated Hunter
> 
> Forever Criminally Investigated Hunter will be Forever Criminally Incarcerated Hunter Forever.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hunter Biden is already being investigated for Tax Evasion, Child Support, and Illegal Payments.  He has also been ordered to produce records of his Burisma Income.
> 
> Dead Man Walking.  Soon to Be Indicted Hunter Biden will be Forever Convicted.
> 
> While Acquitted and Exonerated Trump will be forever Acquitted and Exonerated and Vindicated.*
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a dumbfucking tree stump who doesn't understand the difference between "investigation" and "conviction."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah right. They can give him a cell right next to Hillary, right? How long are y’all gonna keep her locked up BTW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary and Hitler both refused to accept the results of elections they thought they had rigged, and both The Nazi Party and DemNazi Party immediately moved to remove the duly elected president from office that had bested them in their campaigns.
> 
> Yes, you are a Nazi. Embrace your genetic and immoral heritage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

*You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.

Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Criminally Investigated Hunter Leads
> To Criminally Indicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Convicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Incarcerated Hunter
> 
> Forever Criminally Investigated Hunter will be Forever Criminally Incarcerated Hunter Forever.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a dumbfucking tree stump who doesn't understand the difference between "investigation" and "conviction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah right. They can give him a cell right next to Hillary, right? How long are y’all gonna keep her locked up BTW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary and Hitler both refused to accept the results of elections they thought they had rigged, and both The Nazi Party and DemNazi Party immediately moved to remove the duly elected president from office that had bested them in their campaigns.
> 
> Yes, you are a Nazi. Embrace your genetic and immoral heritage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.
> 
> Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*
Click to expand...

yes I asked how long you all are going to keep her locked up. You didn’t answer


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Criminally Investigated Hunter Leads
> To Criminally Indicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Convicted Hunter, leads
> To Criminally Incarcerated Hunter
> 
> Forever Criminally Investigated Hunter will be Forever Criminally Incarcerated Hunter Forever.*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right. They can give him a cell right next to Hillary, right? How long are y’all gonna keep her locked up BTW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary and Hitler both refused to accept the results of elections they thought they had rigged, and both The Nazi Party and DemNazi Party immediately moved to remove the duly elected president from office that had bested them in their campaigns.
> 
> Yes, you are a Nazi. Embrace your genetic and immoral heritage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.
> 
> Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I asked how long you all are going to keep her locked up. You didn’t answer
Click to expand...

*She will be locked up in Hell Forever with her Political Father Hitler.



*


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right. They can give him a cell right next to Hillary, right? How long are y’all gonna keep her locked up BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary and Hitler both refused to accept the results of elections they thought they had rigged, and both The Nazi Party and DemNazi Party immediately moved to remove the duly elected president from office that had bested them in their campaigns.
> 
> Yes, you are a Nazi. Embrace your genetic and immoral heritage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.
> 
> Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I asked how long you all are going to keep her locked up. You didn’t answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She will be locked up in Hell Forever with her Political Father Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

oh ok, you meant lock her up in hell... not in jail for criminal  activity. Ok, got it. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary and Hitler both refused to accept the results of elections they thought they had rigged, and both The Nazi Party and DemNazi Party immediately moved to remove the duly elected president from office that had bested them in their campaigns.
> 
> Yes, you are a Nazi. Embrace your genetic and immoral heritage.*
> 
> 
> 
> Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.
> 
> Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I asked how long you all are going to keep her locked up. You didn’t answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She will be locked up in Hell Forever with her Political Father Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok, you meant lock her up in hell... not in jail for criminal  activity. Ok, got it. Thanks for clarifying.
Click to expand...

*Well, in THE END, that's all that really matters right?  Because all that man built will be destroyed, including human government on judgment day.  And The Wicked are separated from the righteous and the wicked are cast in to the fire.*


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> *You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.
> 
> Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I asked how long you all are going to keep her locked up. You didn’t answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She will be locked up in Hell Forever with her Political Father Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok, you meant lock her up in hell... not in jail for criminal  activity. Ok, got it. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well, in THE END, that's all that really matters right?  Because all that man built will be destroyed, including human government on judgment day.  And The Wicked are separated from the righteous and the wicked are cast in to the fire.*
Click to expand...

im not too worried as I made a deal with Santa Claus to come pick me up and let me live with him at the North Pole when I’ll that stuff goes down.


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.

if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?

i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.

yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
Click to expand...

You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.
Click to expand...

i am not saying it isn't. i am saying it's not been proven that is what he is doing. *nothing* was found on trump in 2 years of looking. our FBI went out of their way to LOOK for things and make them up if they had to. however you feel about Russia - in my mind however this is just proof there wasn't a case valid enough to warrant all the attention it got. 

yet, it set the standard that you really don't need proof. kavanaugh took it home. just accusations and that alone justifies whatever you must to do to prove them correct. if that is the case, it can't be a foul when done to the bidens. if you want to say "no we must play by the rules" i'm down - however that also means we need to prove trumps intent and put away the accusations are enough mantra.

the left, in my mind, want both to ensure they get what they want. i don't care who it's about or the why's behind it - this is simply a matter of saying NO to that process / mindset regardless of who it is aimed at. you let them do this to trump, you and i ain't got a shot in hell if they want to come at us for "whatever".

we protect the rights and processes - not people. so when i work on the process and base rights we all must adhere to, i'm told quite often i worship trump. except when i tell someone on the right to stop making shit up, then i'm a snowflake and obama lover.

to love the other side, all you gotta do anymore is not like any 1 small facet of your own side. fucked up world, isn't it? *we* have to put a focus on stopping that and when it comes up like this, remember defending the process isn't the same as defending trump.

they either had enough to move on in a normal world or they don't. to create abnormal situations to "scare" people to your side is how we got here.

the D"s had plenty of time to do whatever they needed to do to prove their case. if they failed to do it, sorry. move on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.
Click to expand...


* The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. *

I agree, using a fiction-filled dossier to illegally obtain FISA warrants should not go unpunished.
Not to mention using the IRS to thwart Tea-Party groups.

*that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.*


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not saying it isn't. i am saying it's not been proven that is what he is doing. *nothing* was found on trump in 2 years of looking. our FBI went out of their way to LOOK for things and make them up if they had to. however you feel about Russia - in my mind however this is just proof there wasn't a case valid enough to warrant all the attention it got.
> 
> yet, it set the standard that you really don't need proof. kavanaugh took it home. just accusations and that alone justifies whatever you must to do to prove them correct. if that is the case, it can't be a foul when done to the bidens. if you want to say "no we must play by the rules" i'm down - however that also means we need to prove trumps intent and put away the accusations are enough mantra.
> 
> the left, in my mind, want both to ensure they get what they want. i don't care who it's about or the why's behind it - this is simply a matter of saying NO to that process / mindset regardless of who it is aimed at. you let them do this to trump, you and i ain't got a shot in hell if they want to come at us for "whatever".
> 
> we protect the rights and processes - not people. so when i work on the process and base rights we all must adhere to, i'm told quite often i worship trump. except when i tell someone on the right to stop making shit up, then i'm a snowflake and obama lover.
> 
> to love the other side, all you gotta do anymore is not like any 1 small facet of your own side. fucked up world, isn't it? *we* have to put a focus on stopping that and when it comes up like this, remember defending the process isn't the same as defending trump.
> 
> they either had enough to move on in a normal world or they don't. to create abnormal situations to "scare" people to your side is how we got here.
> 
> the D"s had plenty of time to do whatever they needed to do to prove their case. if they failed to do it, sorry. move on.
Click to expand...

I agree it is near impossible to prove intent, but what we can do is improve process and better define what process a president should take to initiate an investigation into a political enemy. Just like initiating any investigation there needs to be criteria and a process. 

I don’t think you worship Trump. I’ve heard you be critical of him. You do defend him a lot which is just fine. I’m critical of him a lot. Doesn’t mean I hate him or that I’m suffering from derangement. We gotta take the megaphone away from the Parisan wingnuts


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not saying it isn't. i am saying it's not been proven that is what he is doing. *nothing* was found on trump in 2 years of looking. our FBI went out of their way to LOOK for things and make them up if they had to. however you feel about Russia - in my mind however this is just proof there wasn't a case valid enough to warrant all the attention it got.
> 
> yet, it set the standard that you really don't need proof. kavanaugh took it home. just accusations and that alone justifies whatever you must to do to prove them correct. if that is the case, it can't be a foul when done to the bidens. if you want to say "no we must play by the rules" i'm down - however that also means we need to prove trumps intent and put away the accusations are enough mantra.
> 
> the left, in my mind, want both to ensure they get what they want. i don't care who it's about or the why's behind it - this is simply a matter of saying NO to that process / mindset regardless of who it is aimed at. you let them do this to trump, you and i ain't got a shot in hell if they want to come at us for "whatever".
> 
> we protect the rights and processes - not people. so when i work on the process and base rights we all must adhere to, i'm told quite often i worship trump. except when i tell someone on the right to stop making shit up, then i'm a snowflake and obama lover.
> 
> to love the other side, all you gotta do anymore is not like any 1 small facet of your own side. fucked up world, isn't it? *we* have to put a focus on stopping that and when it comes up like this, remember defending the process isn't the same as defending trump.
> 
> they either had enough to move on in a normal world or they don't. to create abnormal situations to "scare" people to your side is how we got here.
> 
> the D"s had plenty of time to do whatever they needed to do to prove their case. if they failed to do it, sorry. move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it is near impossible to prove intent, but what we can do is improve process and better define what process a president should take to initiate an investigation into a political enemy. Just like initiating any investigation there needs to be criteria and a process.
> 
> I don’t think you worship Trump. I’ve heard you be critical of him. You do defend him a lot which is just fine. I’m critical of him a lot. Doesn’t mean I hate him or that I’m suffering from derangement. We gotta take the megaphone away from the Parisan wingnuts
Click to expand...



you keep calling biden a political enemy, when in fact the real term should be former VP that has a long list of evidence showing several improprieties and possible criminal acts,,

and as president trump has a responsibility to investigate.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
Click to expand...


Trump was demanding a public statement from Zelinsky. Evidence of personal, political intent.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not saying it isn't. i am saying it's not been proven that is what he is doing. *nothing* was found on trump in 2 years of looking. our FBI went out of their way to LOOK for things and make them up if they had to. however you feel about Russia - in my mind however this is just proof there wasn't a case valid enough to warrant all the attention it got.
> 
> yet, it set the standard that you really don't need proof. kavanaugh took it home. just accusations and that alone justifies whatever you must to do to prove them correct. if that is the case, it can't be a foul when done to the bidens. if you want to say "no we must play by the rules" i'm down - however that also means we need to prove trumps intent and put away the accusations are enough mantra.
> 
> the left, in my mind, want both to ensure they get what they want. i don't care who it's about or the why's behind it - this is simply a matter of saying NO to that process / mindset regardless of who it is aimed at. you let them do this to trump, you and i ain't got a shot in hell if they want to come at us for "whatever".
> 
> we protect the rights and processes - not people. so when i work on the process and base rights we all must adhere to, i'm told quite often i worship trump. except when i tell someone on the right to stop making shit up, then i'm a snowflake and obama lover.
> 
> to love the other side, all you gotta do anymore is not like any 1 small facet of your own side. fucked up world, isn't it? *we* have to put a focus on stopping that and when it comes up like this, remember defending the process isn't the same as defending trump.
> 
> they either had enough to move on in a normal world or they don't. to create abnormal situations to "scare" people to your side is how we got here.
> 
> the D"s had plenty of time to do whatever they needed to do to prove their case. if they failed to do it, sorry. move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it is near impossible to prove intent, but what we can do is improve process and better define what process a president should take to initiate an investigation into a political enemy. Just like initiating any investigation there needs to be criteria and a process.
> 
> I don’t think you worship Trump. I’ve heard you be critical of him. You do defend him a lot which is just fine. I’m critical of him a lot. Doesn’t mean I hate him or that I’m suffering from derangement. We gotta take the megaphone away from the Parisan wingnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep calling biden a political enemy, when in fact the real term should be former VP that has a long list of evidence showing several improprieties and possible criminal acts,,
> 
> and as president trump has a responsibility to investigate.
Click to expand...

I get that’s the narrative but we all know it’s bullshit and only being pushed because he is running against Trump.


----------



## Bush92

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was demanding a public statement from Zelinsky. Evidence of personal, political intent.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Presidents of the United States going back to George Washington have conducted themselves in the same manner as Trump. Democrats are traitors to the Republic.


----------



## Slade3200

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was demanding a public statement from Zelinsky. Evidence of personal, political intent.
Click to expand...

his reasoning is that making Zelensky do the public announcement it would lock him into following through with the investigation.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not saying it isn't. i am saying it's not been proven that is what he is doing. *nothing* was found on trump in 2 years of looking. our FBI went out of their way to LOOK for things and make them up if they had to. however you feel about Russia - in my mind however this is just proof there wasn't a case valid enough to warrant all the attention it got.
> 
> yet, it set the standard that you really don't need proof. kavanaugh took it home. just accusations and that alone justifies whatever you must to do to prove them correct. if that is the case, it can't be a foul when done to the bidens. if you want to say "no we must play by the rules" i'm down - however that also means we need to prove trumps intent and put away the accusations are enough mantra.
> 
> the left, in my mind, want both to ensure they get what they want. i don't care who it's about or the why's behind it - this is simply a matter of saying NO to that process / mindset regardless of who it is aimed at. you let them do this to trump, you and i ain't got a shot in hell if they want to come at us for "whatever".
> 
> we protect the rights and processes - not people. so when i work on the process and base rights we all must adhere to, i'm told quite often i worship trump. except when i tell someone on the right to stop making shit up, then i'm a snowflake and obama lover.
> 
> to love the other side, all you gotta do anymore is not like any 1 small facet of your own side. fucked up world, isn't it? *we* have to put a focus on stopping that and when it comes up like this, remember defending the process isn't the same as defending trump.
> 
> they either had enough to move on in a normal world or they don't. to create abnormal situations to "scare" people to your side is how we got here.
> 
> the D"s had plenty of time to do whatever they needed to do to prove their case. if they failed to do it, sorry. move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it is near impossible to prove intent, but what we can do is improve process and better define what process a president should take to initiate an investigation into a political enemy. Just like initiating any investigation there needs to be criteria and a process.
> 
> I don’t think you worship Trump. I’ve heard you be critical of him. You do defend him a lot which is just fine. I’m critical of him a lot. Doesn’t mean I hate him or that I’m suffering from derangement. We gotta take the megaphone away from the Parisan wingnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you keep calling biden a political enemy, when in fact the real term should be former VP that has a long list of evidence showing several improprieties and possible criminal acts,,
> 
> and as president trump has a responsibility to investigate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that’s the narrative but we all know it’s bullshit and only being pushed because he is running against Trump.
Click to expand...



THAnks for you opinion,,,

but the facts say otherwise,,,,


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *Condemned Damned to Hell Faun is Forever Condemned and Damned to Hell.*
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he will STILL be your president for another 5 years...go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but you're an idiot. So there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh shit, now my forum moniker is condemned to hell.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since your response had nothing to do with my question I will consider you owned and move on. Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> *You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.
> 
> Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I asked how long you all are going to keep her locked up. You didn’t answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She will be locked up in Hell Forever with her Political Father Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok, you meant lock her up in hell... not in jail for criminal  activity. Ok, got it. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well, in THE END, that's all that really matters right?  Because all that man built will be destroyed, including human government on judgment day.  And The Wicked are separated from the righteous and the wicked are cast in to the fire.*
Click to expand...


----------



## colfax_m

Bush92 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was demanding a public statement from Zelinsky. Evidence of personal, political intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Presidents of the United States going back to George Washington have conducted themselves in the same manner as Trump. Democrats are traitors to the Republic.
Click to expand...


You’re out of your damn mind.


----------



## colfax_m

Slade3200 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was demanding a public statement from Zelinsky. Evidence of personal, political intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his reasoning is that making Zelensky do the public announcement it would lock him into following through with the investigation.
Click to expand...


Locking him into the investigation was necessary only if Trump makes aid contingent on the investigation.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was demanding a public statement from Zelinsky. Evidence of personal, political intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his reasoning is that making Zelensky do the public announcement it would lock him into following through with the investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Locking him into the investigation was necessary only if Trump makes aid contingent on the investigation.
Click to expand...



guilt is what locks him into the investigation


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was demanding a public statement from Zelinsky. Evidence of personal, political intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his reasoning is that making Zelensky do the public announcement it would lock him into following through with the investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Locking him into the investigation was necessary only if Trump makes aid contingent on the investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> guilt is what locks him into the investigation
Click to expand...


Whatever.


----------



## Lakhota

Seawytch said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
Click to expand...


*AMEN!*


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> then again, there's no evidence and proof that trump was looking for political gain vs. after someone for breaking a crime. so we need to "look into it" to see if there was something to dig deeper into.
> 
> if we're gonna do that whole "no proof" then let's back it up a step and go with not assigning an emotional stance to this and by matter of fact ONLY - how can we prove trumps intent to hurt biden politically vs. look into this potential corruption?
> 
> i have not ever seen we could prove that intent.
> 
> yet, here we are asking for a burden of proof to justify what has no proof itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right that intent is incredibly difficult to prove. The tough part is that the act of leveraging political power to attack political opponents and try to incriminate them is a really big deal. It’s what hitler and Stalin And other horrible dictators did... that’s why there are laws against doing these things in our country and it’s why the Dems are reacting so hard against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not saying it isn't. i am saying it's not been proven that is what he is doing. *nothing* was found on trump in 2 years of looking. our FBI went out of their way to LOOK for things and make them up if they had to. however you feel about Russia - in my mind however this is just proof there wasn't a case valid enough to warrant all the attention it got.
> 
> yet, it set the standard that you really don't need proof. kavanaugh took it home. just accusations and that alone justifies whatever you must to do to prove them correct. if that is the case, it can't be a foul when done to the bidens. if you want to say "no we must play by the rules" i'm down - however that also means we need to prove trumps intent and put away the accusations are enough mantra.
> 
> the left, in my mind, want both to ensure they get what they want. i don't care who it's about or the why's behind it - this is simply a matter of saying NO to that process / mindset regardless of who it is aimed at. you let them do this to trump, you and i ain't got a shot in hell if they want to come at us for "whatever".
> 
> we protect the rights and processes - not people. so when i work on the process and base rights we all must adhere to, i'm told quite often i worship trump. except when i tell someone on the right to stop making shit up, then i'm a snowflake and obama lover.
> 
> to love the other side, all you gotta do anymore is not like any 1 small facet of your own side. fucked up world, isn't it? *we* have to put a focus on stopping that and when it comes up like this, remember defending the process isn't the same as defending trump.
> 
> they either had enough to move on in a normal world or they don't. to create abnormal situations to "scare" people to your side is how we got here.
> 
> the D"s had plenty of time to do whatever they needed to do to prove their case. if they failed to do it, sorry. move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it is near impossible to prove intent, but what we can do is improve process and better define what process a president should take to initiate an investigation into a political enemy. Just like initiating any investigation there needs to be criteria and a process.
> 
> I don’t think you worship Trump. I’ve heard you be critical of him. You do defend him a lot which is just fine. I’m critical of him a lot. Doesn’t mean I hate him or that I’m suffering from derangement. We gotta take the megaphone away from the Parisan wingnuts
Click to expand...

Again I would hope I defend anyone who's being attacked in such a manner. 

They come at you, they better have proof of their accusations. W/o proof and only emotional pushing, it's wrong.


----------



## Mike473

I look forward to seeing Hunter Biden take the stand. The guy is a dead beat dad that refuses to support his kid despite making millions of dollars and living in a mansion. He is a dirt bag. Lets see what he was up to in Ukraine.


----------



## The Original Tree

*So you think Santa Clause will put Asbestos Underwear under your Christmas Tree?

You are going to need them.*



Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You talked about a cell and Hillary Clinton and I gave historical facts that prove Hillary and Hitler have nearly Identical political careers.
> 
> Every Democrat is 5 Degrees from Adolph Hitler.*
> 
> 
> 
> yes I asked how long you all are going to keep her locked up. You didn’t answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She will be locked up in Hell Forever with her Political Father Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok, you meant lock her up in hell... not in jail for criminal  activity. Ok, got it. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well, in THE END, that's all that really matters right?  Because all that man built will be destroyed, including human government on judgment day.  And The Wicked are separated from the righteous and the wicked are cast in to the fire.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not too worried as I made a deal with Santa Claus to come pick me up and let me live with him at the North Pole when I’ll that stuff goes down.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

So is Mueller.  Ever hear of him?  Where is your precious Mueller
Report?

You are about the dumbest most gullible troll on the planet.



Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Condemned Damned to Hell Faun is Forever Condemned and Damned to Hell.*
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exonerated and Acquitted Trump will be forever Exonerated and Acquitted, but Hunter Biden will be forever Convicted.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he will STILL be your president for another 5 years...go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but you're an idiot. So there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit, now my forum moniker is condemned to hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?




Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....


----------



## Slade3200

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
Click to expand...

Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
Click to expand...



That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> So is Mueller.  Ever hear of him?  Where is your precious Mueller
> Report?
> 
> You are about the dumbest most gullible troll on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Condemned Damned to Hell Faun is Forever Condemned and Damned to Hell.*
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're crazy, Stumpy.
> 
> Hunter Biden's not been convicted.
> 
> And Impeached Trump will forever be impeached. Even if acquitted by the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he will STILL be your president for another 5 years...go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but you're an idiot. So there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit, now my forum moniker is condemned to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's right here, Stumpy --> https://www.justice.gov/storage/report.pdf


----------



## Lakhota

Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!




I'm sure it is...he has a note  written on a piece of paper anyone could do....and no date.....how interesting....its like he just wrote it yesterday and called Rachel....lolol


----------



## progressive hunter

Lakhota said:


> Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!




is that the same madcow that said all her shows are not to be believed???

I think it is,,,


----------



## Slade3200

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
Click to expand...

so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
Haha


----------



## The Original Tree

There really does not need to be a defense.  Just a review of an imcomplete inquiry lacking credibility and evidence and also devoid of Die Process.

Honesty calling a single witness is a cave in to The Dems but that will only make it worse for them.





Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is...he has a note  written on a piece of paper anyone could do....and no date.....how interesting....its like he just wrote it yesterday and called Rachel....lolol
Click to expand...

Did he get indicted for writing it yesterday?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

no crime
no evidence


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
Click to expand...



First it is relevant
Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons

How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is...he has a note  written on a piece of paper anyone could do....and no date.....how interesting....its like he just wrote it yesterday and called Rachel....lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it yesterday?
Click to expand...

Do you ever keep to reality


Did he get indicted for writing it period? so what does your question have to do with anything?

And prove to me when he wrote it.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
Click to expand...

Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is...he has a note  written on a piece of paper anyone could do....and no date.....how interesting....its like he just wrote it yesterday and called Rachel....lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever keep to reality
> 
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it period? so what does your question have to do with anything?
> 
> And prove to me when he wrote it.
Click to expand...

Obviously there's no proof of when he wrote it, though it might have been in evidence for some time now. He was arrested months ago.  Regardless, he was the middleman between Impeached Trump and Zelensky and he's been indicted on campaign finance violations.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is...he has a note  written on a piece of paper anyone could do....and no date.....how interesting....its like he just wrote it yesterday and called Rachel....lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever keep to reality
> 
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it period? so what does your question have to do with anything?
> 
> And prove to me when he wrote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously there's no proof of when he wrote it, though it might have been in evidence for some time now. He was arrested months ago.  Regardless, he was the middleman between Impeached Trump and Zelensky and he's been indicted on campaign finance violations.
Click to expand...



Oh Like Michael "Bombshell" Cohen...….still waiting for him to take down Trump, everytime you guys are so sure, I just get to LMFAO everytime you jerk off to Rachael.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.
Click to expand...



Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone not watching Rachel Maddow interviewing Lev Parnas is missing a lot. It's AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is...he has a note  written on a piece of paper anyone could do....and no date.....how interesting....its like he just wrote it yesterday and called Rachel....lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever keep to reality
> 
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it period? so what does your question have to do with anything?
> 
> And prove to me when he wrote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously there's no proof of when he wrote it, though it might have been in evidence for some time now. He was arrested months ago.  Regardless, he was the middleman between Impeached Trump and Zelensky and he's been indicted on campaign finance violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Like Michael "Bombshell" Cohen...….still waiting for him to take down Trump, everytime you guys are so sure, I just get to LMFAO everytime you jerk off to Rachael.
Click to expand...

Nothing will take Impeached Trump down. He's got cultists like you lining up down 5th Avenue to keep him up.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.
Click to expand...

Now you're simply lying. Hillary was incapable of spying on anyone. Opposition research is not spying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no one spied on Impeached Trump. That myth was blown up by Horowitz's report.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is...he has a note  written on a piece of paper anyone could do....and no date.....how interesting....its like he just wrote it yesterday and called Rachel....lolol
> 
> 
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever keep to reality
> 
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it period? so what does your question have to do with anything?
> 
> And prove to me when he wrote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously there's no proof of when he wrote it, though it might have been in evidence for some time now. He was arrested months ago.  Regardless, he was the middleman between Impeached Trump and Zelensky and he's been indicted on campaign finance violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Like Michael "Bombshell" Cohen...….still waiting for him to take down Trump, everytime you guys are so sure, I just get to LMFAO everytime you jerk off to Rachael.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing will take Impeached Trump down. He's got cultists like you lining up down 5th Avenue to keep him up.
Click to expand...



Talk about cultitsts Obama lover.....
You blindly followed a man that let a marine rot in a Mexican Jail
You let terrorists kill our ambassador and blamed it on a you tube video with less views that my dog gets
You still say Obama didn't lie when he said you could keep your doctor 
You still buy into the Iran deal even though Ben Rhodes said it was a joke.


You get the point, you're an idiot....and you hate America and freedom, I guess freedom is just too tough for some people to handle...….they need to be told by a huge government what to do and think


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever keep to reality
> 
> 
> Did he get indicted for writing it period? so what does your question have to do with anything?
> 
> And prove to me when he wrote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously there's no proof of when he wrote it, though it might have been in evidence for some time now. He was arrested months ago.  Regardless, he was the middleman between Impeached Trump and Zelensky and he's been indicted on campaign finance violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Like Michael "Bombshell" Cohen...….still waiting for him to take down Trump, everytime you guys are so sure, I just get to LMFAO everytime you jerk off to Rachael.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing will take Impeached Trump down. He's got cultists like you lining up down 5th Avenue to keep him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about cultitsts Obama lover.....
> You blindly followed a man that let a marine rot in a Mexican Jail
> You let terrorists kill our ambassador and blamed it on a you tube video with less views that my dog gets
> You still say Obama didn't lie when he said you could keep your doctor
> You still buy into the Iran deal even though Ben Rhodes said it was a joke.
> 
> 
> You get the point, you're an idiot....and you hate America and freedom, I guess freedom is just too tough for some people to handle...….they need to be told by a huge government what to do and think
Click to expand...

You're lying again. It's been proven that video spurring the Benghazi attack wasn't a lie. It's what our intelligence community believed for two weeks was the prevailing reason.

But your _I know you are but what am I defense_ of your TDS is noted, cultist 

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie,  they'd have absolutely nothing to say .


----------



## progressive hunter

KYIV. Nov 20 (Interfax-Ukraine) – Some $16.5 million received by Hunter Biden, the son of former U.S. Vice President Joe Biden, as payment from Burisma was stolen from Ukrainian citizens, member of parliament Andriy Derkach has said.



Biden, partners receive $16.5 mln in payments stolen from Ukraine – MP Derkach


----------



## Slade3200

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last defense? He didn't do anything any other president or politician hasn't done, it's a sham, and too bad you can't see that. Some people are just slow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
Click to expand...

It’s not relevant and it’s not true. It’s a distraction.

Second, it is impeachable. Trump literally was impeached for it. That’s in the books. 

Third, true presidents can withhold aid for a variety of reasons. There are also reasons that a president can not withhold aid for. That’s the debate.


----------



## Slade3200

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh interesting, sounds like you don’t agree. Well then if you don’t think the Republican focus is going to be on Biden corruption then what do you think it’s gonna be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.
Click to expand...

Trumps own investigators do not agree or else there would be people in jail. Ooops


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
Click to expand...


After all, that is one of the articles of impeachment....oh wait.


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> based on what we know


You don't know shit from shinola!


----------



## progressive hunter

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on what we know
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know shit from shinola!
Click to expand...



pardon me if I dont take your word for it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one part. And it should be. He was the subject of why Trump was impeached.
> But it's a scam, lefties have been trying forn3 years and they still have no crime. The establishment better be very careful, torches are being lit
> 
> 
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own investigators do not agree or else there would be people in jail. Ooops
Click to expand...

how do you know what they agree on??/


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you attack my op for calling out what you now openly admit will be part of his defense and when I ask you what you think the focus of the trump defense is going to be your answer is “it’s a scam”?! Is that going to be the illegal argument or the pundit talking point used to avoid talking about the actual substance? Get real man
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own investigators do not agree or else there would be people in jail. Ooops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know what they agree on??/
Click to expand...

from their actions and reports they’ve released. Nobody is in jail, nobody is being indicted.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First it is relevant
> Second, even if it's true, it's no impeachable.
> Third every President threatens to withhold aid for a variety of reasons
> 
> How about learning how things work, before becoming a sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own investigators do not agree or else there would be people in jail. Ooops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know what they agree on??/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from their actions and reports they’ve released. Nobody is in jail, nobody is being indicted.
Click to expand...



thanks for your opinion,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike impeached Trump, other presidents didn't do it to get a political rival investigated before an election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own investigators do not agree or else there would be people in jail. Ooops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know what they agree on??/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from their actions and reports they’ve released. Nobody is in jail, nobody is being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,
Click to expand...

And thank you for yours


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, Obama and Clinton spied on a candidate for President.....let me know how much jail time they should get.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps own investigators do not agree or else there would be people in jail. Ooops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know what they agree on??/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from their actions and reports they’ve released. Nobody is in jail, nobody is being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thank you for yours
Click to expand...



I didnt give one,,,


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to ome thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to government documents and court records,,,,
Click to expand...

A presidential BULLSHIT to you.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situatof
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to ome thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
Click to expand...



No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….


----------



## bodecea

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


What's he running for?


----------



## Slade3200

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hunter Biden have to do with his dad?
> 
> Joe Biden didn't do anything illegal or wrong so they go after his son with innuendo and rumors.
> 
> The children of politicians should be off limits in a campaign.
> 
> How low does someone have to be to go after a politician's child then try to ome thing illegal on the politician?
> 
> All of this stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I think that trump and his wife better stop expecting people to leave their kids alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
Click to expand...

you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait. 

how do you know Hunter had a no show job?


----------



## Muhammed

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.

Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.

Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?

Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.


----------



## it_is_the_light

didn't Hunter Biden get hookers to buy dildos to use on him ?

high on crack no less ?

he got stopped at the airport recently ..


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?*
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
Click to expand...

*This is how Joe Biden laundered his Bribes.  Through his son.  Pelosi does it, John Kerry does it, Clinton does it this way and so does Obama.  

Hunter Biden did get paid for no show jobs.

This was discussed repeatedly.  He was paid as a "Consultant" typed that in to Google Translator and it is translated as "BRIBE".  Biden did not have to show up for work and was still getting paid months later when he was no longer working for Daddy's Friends.*

*TUCKER: Hunter Biden Was Paid $100k by Same Credit Card Company Joe Biden Helped in Senate

Hunter Biden-linked company received $130M in special federal loans while Joe Biden was vice president

Hunter Biden was paid consultant at age 21 to large credit card co. while dad helped credit card industry with legislation

MBNA paid Hunter as Joe Biden backed bill

Obama Aides Defend Bank’s Pay to Biden Son*


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
Click to expand...

That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
Click to expand...

Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.

Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.

It's horrible.


----------



## Muhammed

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is how Joe Biden laundered his Bribes.  Through his son.  Pelosi does it, John Kerry does it, Clinton does it this way and so does Obama.
> 
> Hunter Biden did get paid for no show jobs.
> 
> This was discussed repeatedly.  He was paid as a "Consultant" typed that in to Google Translator and it is translated as "BRIBE".  Biden did not have to show up for work and was still getting paid months later when he was no longer working for Daddy's Friends.*
> 
> *TUCKER: Hunter Biden Was Paid $100k by Same Credit Card Company Joe Biden Helped in Senate
> 
> Hunter Biden-linked company received $130M in special federal loans while Joe Biden was vice president
> 
> Hunter Biden was paid consultant at age 21 to large credit card co. while dad helped credit card industry with legislation
> 
> MBNA paid Hunter as Joe Biden backed bill
> 
> Obama Aides Defend Bank’s Pay to Biden Son*
Click to expand...

Burisma got rid of their pesky legal problems by installing the VP's son Hunter Biden on their board of directors.

Just like Walmart, the largest company in Arkansas, got rid of their pesky legal hurdles by putting Arkansas Governor Clinton's wife on their board of directors.

It's sad but true.


----------



## Slade3200

Muhammed said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is how Joe Biden laundered his Bribes.  Through his son.  Pelosi does it, John Kerry does it, Clinton does it this way and so does Obama.
> 
> Hunter Biden did get paid for no show jobs.
> 
> This was discussed repeatedly.  He was paid as a "Consultant" typed that in to Google Translator and it is translated as "BRIBE".  Biden did not have to show up for work and was still getting paid months later when he was no longer working for Daddy's Friends.*
> 
> *TUCKER: Hunter Biden Was Paid $100k by Same Credit Card Company Joe Biden Helped in Senate
> 
> Hunter Biden-linked company received $130M in special federal loans while Joe Biden was vice president
> 
> Hunter Biden was paid consultant at age 21 to large credit card co. while dad helped credit card industry with legislation
> 
> MBNA paid Hunter as Joe Biden backed bill
> 
> Obama Aides Defend Bank’s Pay to Biden Son*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burisma got rid of their pesky legal problems by installing the VP's son Hunter Biden on their board of directors.
> 
> Just like Walmart, the largest company in Arkansas, got rid of their pesky legal hurdles by putting Arkansas Governor Clinton's wife on their board of directors.
> 
> It's sad but true.
Click to expand...

Did Biden act alone to get ride of this prosecutor? If others were involved with that agenda then do you think they are all guilty of trying to cover for Hunter Biden as well?


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is how Joe Biden laundered his Bribes.  Through his son.  Pelosi does it, John Kerry does it, Clinton does it this way and so does Obama.
> 
> Hunter Biden did get paid for no show jobs.
> 
> This was discussed repeatedly.  He was paid as a "Consultant" typed that in to Google Translator and it is translated as "BRIBE".  Biden did not have to show up for work and was still getting paid months later when he was no longer working for Daddy's Friends.*
> 
> *TUCKER: Hunter Biden Was Paid $100k by Same Credit Card Company Joe Biden Helped in Senate
> 
> Hunter Biden-linked company received $130M in special federal loans while Joe Biden was vice president
> 
> Hunter Biden was paid consultant at age 21 to large credit card co. while dad helped credit card industry with legislation
> 
> MBNA paid Hunter as Joe Biden backed bill
> 
> Obama Aides Defend Bank’s Pay to Biden Son*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burisma got rid of their pesky legal problems by installing the VP's son Hunter Biden on their board of directors.
> 
> Just like Walmart, the largest company in Arkansas, got rid of their pesky legal hurdles by putting Arkansas Governor Clinton's wife on their board of directors.
> 
> It's sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden act alone to get ride of this prosecutor? If others were involved with that agenda then do you think they are all guilty of trying to cover for Hunter Biden as well?
Click to expand...

*Biden confessed on Video to committing Extortion using US Tax Dollars as leverage for Personal Gain.  He Confessed because the Lawless and Corrupt Obama Regime made all of it's Political Criminals "Untouchables".

It doesn't get any clearer than that.  Adding in to the fact that Hunter Biden was nothing but a Mule to carry bribes for Daddy, and it's an open and shut case.  Any Reasonable Prosecutor would have exposed these schemes and prosecuted them long ago, but we all know that Comey, Obama, Holder, The Bidens are all owned by Russia, China, Iran and at the time were owned by Russian Puppets in The Ukraine.*


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> 
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is how Joe Biden laundered his Bribes.  Through his son.  Pelosi does it, John Kerry does it, Clinton does it this way and so does Obama.
> 
> Hunter Biden did get paid for no show jobs.
> 
> This was discussed repeatedly.  He was paid as a "Consultant" typed that in to Google Translator and it is translated as "BRIBE".  Biden did not have to show up for work and was still getting paid months later when he was no longer working for Daddy's Friends.*
> 
> *TUCKER: Hunter Biden Was Paid $100k by Same Credit Card Company Joe Biden Helped in Senate
> 
> Hunter Biden-linked company received $130M in special federal loans while Joe Biden was vice president
> 
> Hunter Biden was paid consultant at age 21 to large credit card co. while dad helped credit card industry with legislation
> 
> MBNA paid Hunter as Joe Biden backed bill
> 
> Obama Aides Defend Bank’s Pay to Biden Son*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burisma got rid of their pesky legal problems by installing the VP's son Hunter Biden on their board of directors.
> 
> Just like Walmart, the largest company in Arkansas, got rid of their pesky legal hurdles by putting Arkansas Governor Clinton's wife on their board of directors.
> 
> It's sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden act alone to get ride of this prosecutor? If others were involved with that agenda then do you think they are all guilty of trying to cover for Hunter Biden as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Biden confessed on Video to committing Extortion using US Tax Dollars as leverage for Personal Gain.  He Confessed because the Lawless and Corrupt Obama Regime made all of it's Political Criminals "Untouchables".
> 
> It doesn't get any clearer than that.  Adding in to the fact that Hunter Biden was nothing but a Mule to carry bribes for Daddy, and it's an open and shut case.  Any Reasonable Prosecutor would have exposed these schemes and prosecuted them long ago, but we all know that Comey, Obama, Holder, The Bidens are all owned by Russia, China, Iran and at the time were owned by Russian Puppets in The Ukraine.*
Click to expand...

Nothing illegal about what Biden did. If it was illegal and there was a video confession then Trumps DOJ would prosecute him. He isnt being prosecuted, he is running for president. You don’t know what you are talking about. Go take a nap.


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?*
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
Click to expand...

How do you know he didn't?

Again you can make assumptions but others can't. 

And gee, no one would EVER make up shit about Trump youd eat up, huh?


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he didn't?
> 
> Again you can make assumptions but others can't.
> 
> And gee, no one would EVER make up shit about Trump youd eat up, huh?
Click to expand...

I dont know that he didn’t have a no show job. Maybe he did. I’m not assuming anything. I don’t know anything about his job. But neither do any of these people acting like they do, while flinging out accusations.


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he didn't?
> 
> Again you can make assumptions but others can't.
> 
> And gee, no one would EVER make up shit about Trump youd eat up, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know that he didn’t have a no show job. Maybe he did. I’m not assuming anything. I don’t know anything about his job. But neither do any of these people acting like they do, while flinging out accusations.
Click to expand...

Then maybe find out what he did and do some research.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
Click to expand...

A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.


----------



## Clipper

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .





bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


I guarantee that Hunter Biden is cleaner then that Aderall snorting imbecile that you worship.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
Click to expand...



if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Joe Biden was the VP at the time, not a private citizen working for a private company.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you believe this then explain why Democrats Served up The President’s kids with Subpoenas and had th testify in Congress?  They also had to produce thousands of emails.  Never mind nothing was found, but why do Joe and Hunter Biden need protected?
> 
> Why is Hunter Biden excluded
> From testifying?*
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
Click to expand...

Are you serious?

What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma

Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year. 
*Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people. 


Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong

Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*

Ya Think????

Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show


and this:
By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.


What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….

So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


it is a very obvious influence peddling


----------



## Slade3200

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
Click to expand...

Hahahaha. Really?! These are your facts?! He never flew to Ukraine?! Wow, what a blockbuster. Did he ever phone or video conference in? Did he perform the tasks that he was hired to do? Have you even asked these questions? 

And then there’s the nail in the coffin when one guy who didn’t hire him says that Biden probably wouldn’t have been hired if it wasn’t for his name.... lock him up and throw away the keys!!!


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
Click to expand...


Except that you and your lefty buddies, keep bringing up Trumps kids...which aren't nearly as corrupt......what a hypocrite.


----------



## Muhammed

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Trumps kids were involved in his campaign and they met with Russians and then lied about it. They were subpoenaed during a time that Russia was being investigated by the FBI for criminal activity interfering with our election .
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
Click to expand...

Burisma said they put Hunter Biden on the board to head up their legal team. He didn't have to go to Ukraine take care of Burisma's legal troubles. All he had to do was get the Prosecutor General replaced with a corrupt PG. Joe Biden took care of that for him. 

It's horrible.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha. Really?! These are your facts?! He never flew to Ukraine?! Wow, what a blockbuster. Did he ever phone or video conference in? Did he perform the tasks that he was hired to do? Have you even asked these questions?
> 
> And then there’s the nail in the coffin when one guy who didn’t hire him says that Biden probably wouldn’t have been hired if it wasn’t for his name.... lock him up and throw away the keys!!!
Click to expand...



Yeah he's on the BOARD of a company. He said his daddy got him the job. He knows nothing about energy, at all. And in 5 years, never visited the HQ, not one single time? Take off the partisan blinders and stop being a sheep.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he didn't?
> 
> Again you can make assumptions but others can't.
> 
> And gee, no one would EVER make up shit about Trump youd eat up, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know that he didn’t have a no show job. Maybe he did. I’m not assuming anything. I don’t know anything about his job. But neither do any of these people acting like they do, while flinging out accusations.
Click to expand...

You act like this is a puzzle, what do you not get?
Oh wait, republicans bad, democrats farts always smell like roses...….let me know when you come back to reality.


----------



## Slade3200

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha. Really?! These are your facts?! He never flew to Ukraine?! Wow, what a blockbuster. Did he ever phone or video conference in? Did he perform the tasks that he was hired to do? Have you even asked these questions?
> 
> And then there’s the nail in the coffin when one guy who didn’t hire him says that Biden probably wouldn’t have been hired if it wasn’t for his name.... lock him up and throw away the keys!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's on the BOARD of a company. He said his daddy got him the job. He knows nothing about energy, at all. And in 5 years, never visited the HQ, not one single time? Take off the partisan blinders and stop being a sheep.
Click to expand...

you obviously have no understanding about how Boards operate and how this is not even close to an uncommon or ILLEGAL situation. On top of that you have no idea what he was hired to do and how he did it. You’re just dreaming up a narrative and then pretending it’s true. You’re not very convincing.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> 
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha. Really?! These are your facts?! He never flew to Ukraine?! Wow, what a blockbuster. Did he ever phone or video conference in? Did he perform the tasks that he was hired to do? Have you even asked these questions?
> 
> And then there’s the nail in the coffin when one guy who didn’t hire him says that Biden probably wouldn’t have been hired if it wasn’t for his name.... lock him up and throw away the keys!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's on the BOARD of a company. He said his daddy got him the job. He knows nothing about energy, at all. And in 5 years, never visited the HQ, not one single time? Take off the partisan blinders and stop being a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you obviously have no understanding about how Boards operate and how this is not even close to an uncommon or ILLEGAL situation. On top of that you have no idea what he was hired to do and how he did it. You’re just dreaming up a narrative and then pretending it’s true. You’re not very convincing.
Click to expand...

I do know how they operate, and rarely if ever do board members never go to the company HQ. And what work did he do for the company?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
Click to expand...

It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Joe Biden was the VP at the time, not a private citizen working for a private company.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, now you're switching from Hunter Biden, a private citizen,  to Joe Biden.

You lose.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
Click to expand...


Well good, we can impeach/jail most of the Obama Justice department and intelligence personell and the Clinton campaign...…….I mean they did solicit a British Agent to look into a political rival.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that you and your lefty buddies, keep bringing up Trumps kids...which aren't nearly as corrupt......what a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Liar, I said nothing about Impeached Trump's kids 

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and hunter has direct ties to the ukraine/DNC scandel and he most likely has met with many Ukrainians involved, and possibly is involved himself,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burisma said they put Hunter Biden on the board to head up their legal team. He didn't have to go to Ukraine take care of Burisma's legal troubles. All he had to do was get the Prosecutor General replaced with a corrupt PG. Joe Biden took care of that for him.
> 
> It's horrible.
Click to expand...

Liar. Hunter Biden was hired 2 years before Shokin was fired.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire “Ukraine scandal” was invented by Putin, Rudy, and Donny. Putin to divert blame for their election interference and Rudy/Trump to gain campaign ammo. And you’re falling for it. What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha. Really?! These are your facts?! He never flew to Ukraine?! Wow, what a blockbuster. Did he ever phone or video conference in? Did he perform the tasks that he was hired to do? Have you even asked these questions?
> 
> And then there’s the nail in the coffin when one guy who didn’t hire him says that Biden probably wouldn’t have been hired if it wasn’t for his name.... lock him up and throw away the keys!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's on the BOARD of a company. He said his daddy got him the job. He knows nothing about energy, at all. And in 5 years, never visited the HQ, not one single time? Take off the partisan blinders and stop being a sheep.
Click to expand...

Liar. Hunter never said his father got him that job.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie,they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that you and your lefty buddies, keep bringing up Trumps kids...which aren't nearly as corrupt......what a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, I said nothing about Impeached Trump's kids
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say
Click to expand...



Yeah, I love that I didn't personally say it, but your side is saying it

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/10/13/media-needs-focus-real-corruption/


so yeah Im calling you out, because you don't hold them to the same standard.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good, we can impeach/jail most of the Obama Justice department and intelligence personell and the Clinton campaign...…….I mean they did solicit a British Agent to look into a political rival.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOL 

You really are stupid enough to _think_ you can impeach Obama's Justice Department.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was invented by Adam Schiff to accuse the President of wrongdoing for things EVERY President does.
> If Joe Biden and his son were not corrupt, there would be no need to have them investigated for getting six figure salaries to no show jobs...….
> 
> 
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha. Really?! These are your facts?! He never flew to Ukraine?! Wow, what a blockbuster. Did he ever phone or video conference in? Did he perform the tasks that he was hired to do? Have you even asked these questions?
> 
> And then there’s the nail in the coffin when one guy who didn’t hire him says that Biden probably wouldn’t have been hired if it wasn’t for his name.... lock him up and throw away the keys!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's on the BOARD of a company. He said his daddy got him the job. He knows nothing about energy, at all. And in 5 years, never visited the HQ, not one single time? Take off the partisan blinders and stop being a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Hunter never said his father got him that job.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie,they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...


He said if he wasn't Joe Biden's kid, he wouldn't have been hired...….so yeah, his daddy did get him the job.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good, we can impeach/jail most of the Obama Justice department and intelligence personell and the Clinton campaign...…….I mean they did solicit a British Agent to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You really are stupid enough to _think_ you can impeach Obama's Justice Department.
Click to expand...

we can jail them. And funny how you don't apply the rules the same, you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that you and your lefty buddies, keep bringing up Trumps kids...which aren't nearly as corrupt......what a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, I said nothing about Impeached Trump's kids
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love that I didn't personally say it, but your side is saying it
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/10/13/media-needs-focus-real-corruption/
> 
> 
> so yeah Im calling you out, because you don't hold them to the same standard.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Lying prick -- you accused me of saying that. 

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are roght about one thing... there is no need to have them investigated. Trump wanted to create that to demonize him as crooked and little fishy’s like yourself took the bait.
> 
> how do you know Hunter had a no show job?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> Interviews with more than a dozen people, including executives and former prosecutors in Ukraine, paint a picture of a director who provided advice on legal issues, corporate finance and strategy during a five-year term on the board, which ended in April of this year.
> *Biden never visited Ukraine for company business during that time,* according to three of the people.
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Won’t Admit His Son's Ukraine Work Was Wrong
> 
> Speaking to ABC News last month, Hunter Biden admitted that *Burisma would “probably not” have hired him in the first place had he not been the son of the vice president at the time.*
> 
> Ya Think????
> 
> Firm Hired by Ukraine’s Burisma Tried to Use Hunter Biden as Leverage, Documents Show
> 
> 
> and this:
> By refusing to admit that his son did benefit from a type of legal but *unethical influence peddling that has been common in Washington for decades*, Joe Biden risks leading Democrats into another general election in which Trump will be able to once again relentlessly exaggerate a small kernel of truth into a broad indictment of his opponent as a member of an unreformed, corrupt political establishment.
> 
> 
> What unethical influence peddling...I thought it was only Trump...…...nope...….
> 
> So yeah he was on a board, making tons of cash, but never went to the Ukraine......never...not a single time. I work at a large company, and they have board meetings at the HQ twice a year.....uhhhhh…….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha. Really?! These are your facts?! He never flew to Ukraine?! Wow, what a blockbuster. Did he ever phone or video conference in? Did he perform the tasks that he was hired to do? Have you even asked these questions?
> 
> And then there’s the nail in the coffin when one guy who didn’t hire him says that Biden probably wouldn’t have been hired if it wasn’t for his name.... lock him up and throw away the keys!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's on the BOARD of a company. He said his daddy got him the job. He knows nothing about energy, at all. And in 5 years, never visited the HQ, not one single time? Take off the partisan blinders and stop being a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Hunter never said his father got him that job.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie,they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said if he wasn't Joe Biden's kid, he wouldn't have been hired...….so yeah, his daddy did get him the job.
Click to expand...

Lying prick, that's Hunter Biden getting the job because his dad was VP. That's NOT Joe getting his son that job. To this day you possess exactly zero evidence Joe did anything other than get his wife pregnant with Hunter to get him that job. Worse, you can't show where Hunter ever said his father got him that job, as you lied about.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good, we can impeach/jail most of the Obama Justice department and intelligence personell and the Clinton campaign...…….I mean they did solicit a British Agent to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You really are stupid enough to _think_ you can impeach Obama's Justice Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can jail them. And funny how you don't apply the rules the same, you can go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

You said you can "impeach" them. What a fucking idiot you are.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
> 
> 
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good, we can impeach/jail most of the Obama Justice department and intelligence personell and the Clinton campaign...…….I mean they did solicit a British Agent to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You really are stupid enough to _think_ you can impeach Obama's Justice Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can jail them. And funny how you don't apply the rules the same, you can go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You said you can "impeach" them. What a fucking idiot you are.
Click to expand...

This is someone that loves corruption....I bet he posts that everytime an illegal rapes and kills a 90 year old woman too....


----------



## Faun

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good, we can impeach/jail most of the Obama Justice department and intelligence personell and the Clinton campaign...…….I mean they did solicit a British Agent to look into a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You really are stupid enough to _think_ you can impeach Obama's Justice Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can jail them. And funny how you don't apply the rules the same, you can go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You said you can "impeach" them. What a fucking idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is someone that loves corruption....I bet he posts that everytime an illegal rapes and kills a 90 year old woman too....
Click to expand...

Lying prick, *you said* they can be impeached. You prove yet again you're a flaming imbecile.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Faun said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good, we can impeach/jail most of the Obama Justice department and intelligence personell and the Clinton campaign...…….I mean they did solicit a British Agent to look into a political rival.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You really are stupid enough to _think_ you can impeach Obama's Justice Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can jail them. And funny how you don't apply the rules the same, you can go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You said you can "impeach" them. What a fucking idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is someone that loves corruption....I bet he posts that everytime an illegal rapes and kills a 90 year old woman too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying prick, *you said* they can be impeached. You prove yet again you're a flaming imbecile.
Click to expand...

Douchebag, you have a democrat rep that was an impeached judge....impeachment is for executive elected or appointed figures....

Impeachment - Wikipedia

Impeachment in the United States - Wikipedia"civil_officers_of_the_United_States"

Within the executive branch, any Presidentially appointed "principal officer," including a head of an agency such as a Secretary, Administrator, or Commissioner, is a "civil officer of the United States" subject to impeachment.[1] At the opposite end of the spectrum, lesser functionaries, such as federal civil service employees, do not exercise "significant authority", and are not appointed by the President or an agency head. These employees do not appear to be subject to impeachment, though that may be a matter of allocation of House floor debate time by the Speaker, rather than a matter of law.


----------



## two_iron

Let's get that deadbeat crackhead in front of the Senate and see what's going on. 

"Hunted, congrats on the new baby... err, 2 new babies... did your daddy sell influence to the White House to get an unemployable shltstain like you a no-show job in a country you can't even spell? By the way how do you say 'where are the strippers' in Russian?"

The crackhead will be in tears and shaking in 2 minutes. Let's get a full confession.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
Click to expand...



no hes not,,,hes required by his oath to seek out corruption at any level,,,

youre thinking about russia,,,


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hunter Biden was put on the board of directors of Burisma Holdings to handle their legal problems. And Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin wanted to interrogate the entire Board of Directors regarding Burisma's massive corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden got caught confessing on a live streamed video that he got PG Shokin fired by withholding $1 billion in US treasury backed loan guarantees.
> 
> It's horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A private citizen working for a private company overseas -- none of your fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes a VPs son that got stolen tax money it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't.  At most, our Justice Department could investigate it. A president running for re-election is legally barred from soliciting a foreign national to look into a political rival.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. There's no law that says that.


----------



## Clipper

buckeye45_73 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people and the Ukrainian people want why Hunter Biden got millions of dollars from Burisma.
> 
> Joe Biden, apparently unknowingly, got caught on a live streamed video confessing that he demanded that PG Shokin, who was investigating Burisma, get fired and replaced with a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Are you really so fucking stupid that you cannot fathom why shit like that should be investigated?
> 
> Joe Biden is not well. He no longer has mental faculties to cover up his corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's none of your business. Hunter Biden was a private citizen working for a private company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that you and your lefty buddies, keep bringing up Trumps kids...which aren't nearly as corrupt......what a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Except when Jared needed that $900 million dollar bailout from Quatar for that white elephant in N.Y.C. that was worth about as much as Trump's word on anything.


----------



## progressive hunter

Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts


Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.


----------



## progressive hunter

No Experience Frank Biden Linked To Projects That Received $54 Billion From Obama Administration


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
Click to expand...

And yet the retarded right insists that Biden isn't a political rival of Impeached Trump's.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
Click to expand...




in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

You haven't proven any corruption.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You haven't proven any corruption.
Click to expand...



I've supplied the evidence,, its the courts job to prove the crime was committed,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Breaking: Hunter Biden Ordered to Arkansas Court Next Week, Must Disclose Financial Information


----------



## progressive hunter

Joe Biden's 'Ticking Time Bomb' - Another Criminal Dem To Be given Nomination?


----------



## progressive hunter

Why Trump SHOULD have asked Ukraine for help investigating Biden


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
Click to expand...

No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
Click to expand...



dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
Click to expand...

Thank you... After decades of oversight and vetting while in the public spotlight there has been nothing that’s come from your evidence, most of which is over a decade old. Time to move on...


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you... After decades of oversight and vetting while in the public spotlight there has been nothing that’s come from your evidence, most of which is over a decade old. Time to move on...
Click to expand...



its not my evidence,,,
as for vetting,,,wasnt trump vetted and elected to office???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
Click to expand...

Liar. You have no evidence to refute reality....

*Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*

_But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko.

“There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky,” Kasko said in an interview last week. *“It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015.”*

[...]

The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. *But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it*, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.

[...]

*Shokin took no action to pursue cases against Zlochevsky throughout 2015*, said Kasko, who was Shokin’s deputy overseeing international cooperation and helping in asset-recovery investigations. Kasko said he had urged Shokin to pursue the investigations._​


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firm Employing Biden’s Brother Got More than $1.5 Billion in Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have no evidence to refute reality....
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko.
> 
> “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky,” Kasko said in an interview last week. *“It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. *But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it*, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Shokin took no action to pursue cases against Zlochevsky throughout 2015*, said Kasko, who was Shokin’s deputy overseeing international cooperation and helping in asset-recovery investigations. Kasko said he had urged Shokin to pursue the investigations._​
Click to expand...



as long as you keep posting fake news and hearsay you will never understand the facts of the case,,

I have tried to help but you wont let me,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’ve heard the barrage of smears against the Biden’s going around conservative media today. Funny how it’s happening on the first day of the impeachment trails... even funnier that it’s all shit that happened almost a decade ago. The guy was Vice President for 8 years!! He is vetted, he did fine, we know him... the smears are petty, weak and very transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have no evidence to refute reality....
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko.
> 
> “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky,” Kasko said in an interview last week. *“It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. *But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it*, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Shokin took no action to pursue cases against Zlochevsky throughout 2015*, said Kasko, who was Shokin’s deputy overseeing international cooperation and helping in asset-recovery investigations. Kasko said he had urged Shokin to pursue the investigations._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you keep posting fake news and hearsay you will never understand the facts of the case,,
> 
> I have tried to help but you wont let me,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

It's not fake news because you don't like it. You have no proof Shokin reopened the case he sat on for two years.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you want the biden family corruption ignored,,
> 
> 
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have no evidence to refute reality....
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko.
> 
> “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky,” Kasko said in an interview last week. *“It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. *But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it*, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Shokin took no action to pursue cases against Zlochevsky throughout 2015*, said Kasko, who was Shokin’s deputy overseeing international cooperation and helping in asset-recovery investigations. Kasko said he had urged Shokin to pursue the investigations._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you keep posting fake news and hearsay you will never understand the facts of the case,,
> 
> I have tried to help but you wont let me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> It's not fake news because you don't like it. You have no proof Shokin reopened the case he sat on for two years.
Click to expand...



yes I do and it was posted many times,,,,

just let me help you,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other words, we can use my actual words. Biden was the VP for 8 years, he’s been vetted and now he is being smeared and exploited for a political campaign.  I don’t believe your claims and would much rather stick to the issues then waste time engaging in petty smear tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You have no evidence to refute reality....
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko.
> 
> “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky,” Kasko said in an interview last week. *“It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. *But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it*, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Shokin took no action to pursue cases against Zlochevsky throughout 2015*, said Kasko, who was Shokin’s deputy overseeing international cooperation and helping in asset-recovery investigations. Kasko said he had urged Shokin to pursue the investigations._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you keep posting fake news and hearsay you will never understand the facts of the case,,
> 
> I have tried to help but you wont let me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> It's not fake news because you don't like it. You have no proof Shokin reopened the case he sat on for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do and it was posted many times,,,,
> 
> just let me help you,,,
Click to expand...

Nope, you posted Glenn Beck videos. I posted news. You lose because you have never posted any links yo any actual news or documentation showing the news I posted is wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont get your panties all up in a bunch,,,he might be innocent even though all the evidence says hes not
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have no evidence to refute reality....
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko.
> 
> “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky,” Kasko said in an interview last week. *“It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. *But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it*, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Shokin took no action to pursue cases against Zlochevsky throughout 2015*, said Kasko, who was Shokin’s deputy overseeing international cooperation and helping in asset-recovery investigations. Kasko said he had urged Shokin to pursue the investigations._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you keep posting fake news and hearsay you will never understand the facts of the case,,
> 
> I have tried to help but you wont let me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> It's not fake news because you don't like it. You have no proof Shokin reopened the case he sat on for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do and it was posted many times,,,,
> 
> just let me help you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you posted Glenn Beck videos. I posted news. You lose because you have never posted any links yo any actual news or documentation showing the news I posted is wrong.
Click to expand...



yes I have,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You have no evidence to refute reality....
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko.
> 
> “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky,” Kasko said in an interview last week. *“It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> The case against Zlochevsky and his Burisma Holdings was assigned to Shokin, then a deputy prosecutor. *But Shokin and others weren’t pursuing it*, according to the internal reports from the Ukrainian prosecutor’s office reviewed by Bloomberg.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Shokin took no action to pursue cases against Zlochevsky throughout 2015*, said Kasko, who was Shokin’s deputy overseeing international cooperation and helping in asset-recovery investigations. Kasko said he had urged Shokin to pursue the investigations._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you keep posting fake news and hearsay you will never understand the facts of the case,,
> 
> I have tried to help but you wont let me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> It's not fake news because you don't like it. You have no proof Shokin reopened the case he sat on for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do and it was posted many times,,,,
> 
> just let me help you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you posted Glenn Beck videos. I posted news. You lose because you have never posted any links yo any actual news or documentation showing the news I posted is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have,,,
Click to expand...

Not where I've seen you post. All I've seen you post were Glenn Beck videos.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you keep posting fake news and hearsay you will never understand the facts of the case,,
> 
> I have tried to help but you wont let me,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> It's not fake news because you don't like it. You have no proof Shokin reopened the case he sat on for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do and it was posted many times,,,,
> 
> just let me help you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you posted Glenn Beck videos. I posted news. You lose because you have never posted any links yo any actual news or documentation showing the news I posted is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not where I've seen you post. All I've seen you post were Glenn Beck videos.
Click to expand...



you should get out more,,,
and all the glenn stuff was backed up with documents and first hand testimony


----------



## Siete

defense calls Hunter Biden ;


Mr Biden, did you witness President Trump order to hold Ukraine funding  ?

no, I did not

there you have it ladies and gentlemen -  stop the trial.


----------



## progressive hunter

Siete said:


> defense calls Hunter Biden ;
> 
> 
> Mr Biden, did you witness President Trump order to hold Ukraine funding  ?
> 
> no, I did not
> 
> there you have it ladies and gentlemen -  stop the trial.


you would make a horrible lawyer


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> It's not fake news because you don't like it. You have no proof Shokin reopened the case he sat on for two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do and it was posted many times,,,,
> 
> just let me help you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you posted Glenn Beck videos. I posted news. You lose because you have never posted any links yo any actual news or documentation showing the news I posted is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not where I've seen you post. All I've seen you post were Glenn Beck videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should get out more,,,
> and all the glenn stuff was backed up with documents and first hand testimony
Click to expand...

Documents you can't seem to link here.

Too bad, that's such a shsme.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do and it was posted many times,,,,
> 
> just let me help you,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you posted Glenn Beck videos. I posted news. You lose because you have never posted any links yo any actual news or documentation showing the news I posted is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not where I've seen you post. All I've seen you post were Glenn Beck videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should get out more,,,
> and all the glenn stuff was backed up with documents and first hand testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Documents you can't seem to link here.
> 
> Too bad, that's such a shsme.
Click to expand...

they were all there,,
maybe next time you will spend more time on the message instead of attacking the messenger,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden


----------



## Siete

trump cant defend himself with exculpatory evidence so he defends himself with irrelevant conspiracy rhetoric.


----------



## LaDairis

The Dems are afraid, very afraid, of Hunter Biden being called as a witness.  Low IQ Joe now says he will refuse to testify.  Why?  If there isn't anything "wrong" with what they did, which is what the leftist PARROTING here has claimed, why refuse to testify???


https://nypost.com/2020/01/23/rudy-...-go-public-with-biden-corruption-allegations/


----------



## Siete

LaDairis said:


> The Dems are afraid, very afraid, of Hunter Biden being called as a witness.  Low IQ Joe now says he will refuse to testify.  Why?  If there isn't anything "wrong" with what they did, which is what the leftist PARROTING here has claimed, why refuse to testify???
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/01/23/rudy-...-go-public-with-biden-corruption-allegations/



abuse of power
obstruction of congress


you tell me how any of the bidens warrant being investigated for Trumps impeachment ..

go


----------



## progressive hunter

Siete said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems are afraid, very afraid, of Hunter Biden being called as a witness.  Low IQ Joe now says he will refuse to testify.  Why?  If there isn't anything "wrong" with what they did, which is what the leftist PARROTING here has claimed, why refuse to testify???
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/01/23/rudy-...-go-public-with-biden-corruption-allegations/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abuse of power
> obstruction of congress
> 
> 
> you tell me how any of the bidens warrant being investigated for Trumps impeachment ..
> 
> go
Click to expand...



where the fuck have you been the last 3 months??
locked in your moms basement??


----------



## LaDairis

Siete said:


> you tell me how any of the bidens warrant being investigated





Because they STEAL from the American taxpayer, and have for quite some time....

The entire "impeachment" issue started with a noble and patriotic attempt by President Trump to investigate what clearly was a KICKBACK of US foreign aid to Hunter Biden....


You support the Bidens stealing from the taxpayer.   You just oppose INVESTIGATING it....


----------



## basquebromance

"Crazy Bernie takes the lead in the Democrat Primaries, but it is looking more and more like the Dems will never allow him to win! Will Sleepy Joe be able to stumble across the finish line?" - President Trump just now


----------



## Siete

LaDairis said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> you tell me how any of the bidens warrant being investigated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they STEAL from the American taxpayer, and have for quite some time....
> 
> The entire "impeachment" issue started with a noble and patriotic attempt by President Trump to investigate what clearly was a KICKBACK of US foreign aid to Hunter Biden....
> 
> 
> You support the Bidens stealing from the taxpayer.   You just oppose INVESTIGATING it....
Click to expand...


so nothing related to abuse of power or obstruction of congress -

got it.

yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Mike473

We need to see Hunter and Joe up there on the stand.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Book Bombshell: Start-up Linked to Hunter Biden's Firm Bagged $3 Million from Government Program Run by Biden Adviser


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you posted Glenn Beck videos. I posted news. You lose because you have never posted any links yo any actual news or documentation showing the news I posted is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not where I've seen you post. All I've seen you post were Glenn Beck videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you should get out more,,,
> and all the glenn stuff was backed up with documents and first hand testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Documents you can't seem to link here.
> 
> Too bad, that's such a shsme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were all there,,
> maybe next time you will spend more time on the message instead of attacking the messenger,,,
Click to expand...

Liar. Your links went to videos, none of which contained any links to any documents.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie and obfuscate like this.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden


LOLOL

You said he already released them...


progressive hunter said:


> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,


... so were you stupid then or stupid now?


----------



## progressive hunter

Joe Biden Tells Press to "Fall in Line"


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
Click to expand...



or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,


----------



## RealDave

LaDairis said:


> The Dems are afraid, very afraid, of Hunter Biden being called as a witness.  Low IQ Joe now says he will refuse to testify.  Why?  If there isn't anything "wrong" with what they did, which is what the leftist PARROTING here has claimed, why refuse to testify???
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/01/23/rudy-...-go-public-with-biden-corruption-allegations/


 Investigsate the shit out of Hunter Biden.  I dare you to do it.

Lets call Hunter Biden, The Trump Brats,  Comey, Pence, McConnell, OJ Simpson, Jerry Sandusky, and don't forget Hillary Clinton.

 Or should we stick with just those involved in the bribery scheme.


----------



## RealDave

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
Click to expand...

Or you could be just another dumbass Trumpette.


----------



## progressive hunter

RealDave said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems are afraid, very afraid, of Hunter Biden being called as a witness.  Low IQ Joe now says he will refuse to testify.  Why?  If there isn't anything "wrong" with what they did, which is what the leftist PARROTING here has claimed, why refuse to testify???
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/01/23/rudy-...-go-public-with-biden-corruption-allegations/
> 
> 
> 
> Investigsate the shit out of Hunter Biden.  I dare you to do it.
> 
> Lets call Hunter Biden, The Trump Brats,  Comey, Pence, McConnell, OJ Simpson, Jerry Sandusky, and don't forget Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Or should we stick with just those involved in the bribery scheme.
Click to expand...



the only bribery case is that of joe biden,,,


----------



## RealDave

progressive hunter said:


>


Glenn Freakin Beck?  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken....



"no evidence..."
So, just how the hell do you know that?
You employed by the Justice Department? Ukraine Government?
You understand there has been no investigation to get evidence right?

 #ORANGEMANBAD


----------



## progressive hunter

RealDave said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could be just another dumbass Trumpette.
Click to expand...



just one problem,,,
I dont like trump and didnt vote for him,,


----------



## progressive hunter

RealDave said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Freakin Beck?  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...



all he is doing is reading joe bidens memo to the media,,,,


----------



## Meathead

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Trump's last line of defense?!

FFS, do you think the Senate is going to vote to impeach?


----------



## progressive hunter

WATCH: Lindsey Graham SLAMS the media for bias against Republicans, vows he will look into Biden Ukraine scandal


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
Click to expand...

In other words, stupid then AND still stupid now. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, stupid then AND still stupid now. Thanks for clarifying.
Click to expand...

yes you were/are


----------



## Siete

Meathead said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last line of defense?!
> 
> FFS, do you think the Senate is going to vote to impeach?
Click to expand...


Goldilocks ha been impeached- DDDUUURRRRR

will the senate vote to remove - very doubtful.

write that down


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, stupid then AND still stupid now. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you were/are
Click to expand...

LOL

I'm not the one who said Giuliani released documents you just posted he's going to release.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has released you dumbass,,,and you ignore it everytime,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, stupid then AND still stupid now. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you were/are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm not the one who said Giuliani released documents you just posted he's going to release.
Click to expand...




like I said,, there must have been more I didnt know about,,,

your the one that didnt know shit,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said he already released them...
> ​... so were you stupid then or stupid now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, stupid then AND still stupid now. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you were/are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm not the one who said Giuliani released documents you just posted he's going to release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said,, there must have been more I didnt know about,,,
> 
> your the one that didnt know shit,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Spits the idiot who claims he's posted links to documents when he's actually links to Glenn Beck videos, not documents.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be there is more than I knew about,,,
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, stupid then AND still stupid now. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you were/are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm not the one who said Giuliani released documents you just posted he's going to release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said,, there must have been more I didnt know about,,,
> 
> your the one that didnt know shit,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Spits the idiot who claims he's posted links to documents when he's actually links to Glenn Beck videos, not documents.
Click to expand...



I did both,,,


----------



## Meathead

Siete said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last line of defense?!
> 
> FFS, do you think the Senate is going to vote to impeach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goldilocks ha been impeached- DDDUUURRRRR
> 
> will the senate vote to remove - very doubtful.
> 
> write that down
Click to expand...

KMA


----------



## Siete

Meathead said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last line of defense?!
> 
> FFS, do you think the Senate is going to vote to impeach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goldilocks ha been impeached- DDDUUURRRRR
> 
> will the senate vote to remove - very doubtful.
> 
> write that down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KMA
Click to expand...


mark a spot , youre ass all over.

GFY


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, stupid then AND still stupid now. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you were/are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm not the one who said Giuliani released documents you just posted he's going to release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said,, there must have been more I didnt know about,,,
> 
> your the one that didnt know shit,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Spits the idiot who claims he's posted links to documents when he's actually links to Glenn Beck videos, not documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did both,,,
Click to expand...

So you claim. I've seen you post links to no such documents, only to Glenn Beck videos. Of course, I don't see many of your posts so I'm not saying you haven't posted links to them -- only that I haven't seen you post them.

.... so post them now ...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you were/are
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm not the one who said Giuliani released documents you just posted he's going to release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said,, there must have been more I didnt know about,,,
> 
> your the one that didnt know shit,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Spits the idiot who claims he's posted links to documents when he's actually links to Glenn Beck videos, not documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did both,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you claim. I've seen you post links to no such documents, only to Glenn Beck videos. Of course, I don't see many of your posts so I'm not saying you haven't posted links to them -- only that I haven't seen you post them.
> 
> .... so post them now ...
Click to expand...



you want me to g back months and find links I posted then???

 pay more attention next time,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm not the one who said Giuliani released documents you just posted he's going to release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said,, there must have been more I didnt know about,,,
> 
> your the one that didnt know shit,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Spits the idiot who claims he's posted links to documents when he's actually links to Glenn Beck videos, not documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did both,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you claim. I've seen you post links to no such documents, only to Glenn Beck videos. Of course, I don't see many of your posts so I'm not saying you haven't posted links to them -- only that I haven't seen you post them.
> 
> .... so post them now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want me to g back months and find links I posted then???
> 
> pay more attention next time,,,
Click to expand...

Like I said, I don't see everything you post. If you can't post them now, I understand.


----------



## beautress

progressive hunter said:


> Rudy Giuliani: 'I will now start to reveal the evidence' on Joe and Hunter Biden


----------



## beautress

Siete said:


> trump cant defend himself with exculpatory evidence so he defends himself with irrelevant conspiracy rhetoric.


That's because the Democrat morons who lead you around by the nose on a long string don't have any evidence whatever against Trump, and the Democrats maneuvered the American people to paying for $One Hundred Million Dollars for 6 inquiries into their false witness allegations against Trump, and the inquiries consistently found no evidence.

That's because there WAS NO EVIDENCE like the LYING LIARS in the Democrat leadership said in conspiracy with their WELL-PAID and CRIMINAL journalists who really hold the bar low for themselves in collecting all that free money the Democrats wangled out of a willing George Soros.


----------



## progressive hunter

Schweizer: Bidens Have 'Lied' About Hunter's China Dealings 'Repeatedly'


----------



## LaDairis

RealDave said:


> Investigsate the shit out of Hunter Biden.




Just how much of our national debt is because Joe Biden found ways to siphon off the taxpayer's money to his coke addicted waste product of a kid.

Truth be told, you are very afraid of the truth about Hunter Biden coming out.... very afraid.   That truth would guarantee Trump a second term and GOP control of both houses...


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
Click to expand...

What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
Click to expand...

you should be ignoring the Biden garbage and post videos of the Dersh... he is making some great arguments


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point are you trying to make?
Click to expand...



just posting updates,,and this one has a good timeline of events,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should be ignoring the Biden garbage and post videos of the Dersh... he is making some great arguments
Click to expand...



dont be bossy,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

James Biden got a sweet land deal from a lobbyist connected to his brother, Joe Biden


----------



## progressive hunter

5th Biden Family Member Caught in Money Scandal - Ashley Biden Organization Received $166K Federal Grant While Dad was VP - DC Dirty Laundry


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Senate requests Hunter Biden's official travel records…


----------



## progressive hunter

Graham vows Biden, Ukraine probe after impeachment trial


----------



## progressive hunter

REPORT: Treasury Dept sends sensitive info on Hunter Biden to expanding Senate inquiry


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## basquebromance

Hunter Biden is a self-aggrandizing and untrustworthy recluse


----------



## iceberg

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should be ignoring the Biden garbage and post videos of the Dersh... he is making some great arguments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont be bossy,,,
Click to expand...

as in tell you who to listen to in order to "educate" you on your views?

well gosh, he'd cease to be.


----------



## progressive hunter

iceberg said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should be ignoring the Biden garbage and post videos of the Dersh... he is making some great arguments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont be bossy,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as in tell you who to listen to in order to "educate" you on your views?
> 
> well gosh, he'd cease to be.
Click to expand...



I never gave my views,,,


----------



## iceberg

progressive hunter said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should be ignoring the Biden garbage and post videos of the Dersh... he is making some great arguments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dont be bossy,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as in tell you who to listen to in order to "educate" you on your views?
> 
> well gosh, he'd cease to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never gave my views,,,
Click to expand...

never asked for them.


----------



## progressive hunter

Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter


Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...

Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.

I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
Click to expand...


you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???

regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
Click to expand...


No one with any actual knowledge believes any of this. Graham most of all. He’s known Biden for years and knows that the accusations against him are bogus. They know this is pushed by shady oligarchs and corrupt Ukrainians with the encouragement of Russian government. 

But that doesn’t matter because they’re too scared to contradict Trump. 

It’s sad really.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
Click to expand...

Listen to Barr and Graham... that is not them doing a “we don’t talk about ongoing investigations” line. Its them clearly saying there is NOT an ongoing investigation and they have started a “system” to accept info from Rudy. Whatever the hell that means. Sounds to me like they are trying to appease Trump and Rudy by saying they will look at what they have... when it’s obvious that they have not seen anything credible enough to warrant a legitimate investigation


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one with any actual knowledge believes any of this. Graham most of all. He’s known Biden for years and knows that the accusations against him are bogus. They know this is pushed by shady oligarchs and corrupt Ukrainians with the encouragement of Russian government.
> 
> But that doesn’t matter because they’re too scared to contradict Trump.
> 
> It’s sad really.
Click to expand...



what if youre wrong and its all true???

does it matter??


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to Barr and Graham... that is not them doing a “we don’t talk about ongoing investigations” line. Its them clearly saying there is NOT an ongoing investigation and they have started a “system” to accept info from Rudy. Whatever the hell that means. Sounds to me like they are trying to appease Trump and Rudy by saying they will look at what they have... when it’s obvious that they have not seen anything credible enough to warrant a legitimate investigation
Click to expand...



I wont speak to their intent,,,that would be irresponsible,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter


Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one with any actual knowledge believes any of this. Graham most of all. He’s known Biden for years and knows that the accusations against him are bogus. They know this is pushed by shady oligarchs and corrupt Ukrainians with the encouragement of Russian government.
> 
> But that doesn’t matter because they’re too scared to contradict Trump.
> 
> It’s sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what if youre wrong and its all true???
> 
> does it matter??
Click to expand...


I’ll start believing y’all when you actually get some results from your constant crying a wailing about corruption.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
Click to expand...



I like how you always go to the trump kids when defending biden,,,thats a sure sign of TDS,,,

and its not my job to show you anything,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter


I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one with any actual knowledge believes any of this. Graham most of all. He’s known Biden for years and knows that the accusations against him are bogus. They know this is pushed by shady oligarchs and corrupt Ukrainians with the encouragement of Russian government.
> 
> But that doesn’t matter because they’re too scared to contradict Trump.
> 
> It’s sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what if youre wrong and its all true???
> 
> does it matter??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll start believing y’all when you actually get some results from your constant crying a wailing about corruption.
Click to expand...



thats not what I asked,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
Click to expand...



OK,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you always go to the trump kids when defending biden,,,thats a sure sign of TDS,,,
> 
> and its not my job to show you anything,,,,
Click to expand...

I don’t have a problem with the trump kids and I don’t have a problem with Hunter. I find it ironic when people have a problem with hunter and could care less about the trump kids.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one with any actual knowledge believes any of this. Graham most of all. He’s known Biden for years and knows that the accusations against him are bogus. They know this is pushed by shady oligarchs and corrupt Ukrainians with the encouragement of Russian government.
> 
> But that doesn’t matter because they’re too scared to contradict Trump.
> 
> It’s sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what if youre wrong and its all true???
> 
> does it matter??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll start believing y’all when you actually get some results from your constant crying a wailing about corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what I asked,,,
Click to expand...


I don’t see the point in your question. What if Trump is a lizard man?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you always go to the trump kids when defending biden,,,thats a sure sign of TDS,,,
> 
> and its not my job to show you anything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have a problem with the trump kids and I don’t have a problem with Hunter. I find it ironic when people have a problem with hunter and could care less about the trump kids.
Click to expand...



YOU SURE BRING THEM UP A LOT to not have a problem with them,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to Barr and Graham... that is not them doing a “we don’t talk about ongoing investigations” line. Its them clearly saying there is NOT an ongoing investigation and they have started a “system” to accept info from Rudy. Whatever the hell that means. Sounds to me like they are trying to appease Trump and Rudy by saying they will look at what they have... when it’s obvious that they have not seen anything credible enough to warrant a legitimate investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wont speak to their intent,,,that would be irresponsible,,,
Click to expand...

you don’t need to speak to their intent... the communication is pretty damn clear. We can all hear what they are saying and what they aren’t saying.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with any actual knowledge believes any of this. Graham most of all. He’s known Biden for years and knows that the accusations against him are bogus. They know this is pushed by shady oligarchs and corrupt Ukrainians with the encouragement of Russian government.
> 
> But that doesn’t matter because they’re too scared to contradict Trump.
> 
> It’s sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what if youre wrong and its all true???
> 
> does it matter??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll start believing y’all when you actually get some results from your constant crying a wailing about corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what I asked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t see the point in your question. What if Trump is a lizard man?
Click to expand...



I didnt make a point I asked questions,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch Grahams interview on Sunday? See how he runs away from the questions about the Biden conspiracies? he wants nothing to do with it. DOJ does not have an investigation open but they have “started a system” for Rudy to feed them intel which they will vet. But are very skeptical because the Russians are pushing fake stories. That’s how they respond...
> 
> Barr made the same kind of uncomfortable comments.
> 
> I thought the evidence of Biden’s corruption was clear? Why isn’t there an investigation and indictments? why are Graham and Barr tip toeing around this?! It’s obvious Prog... it’s all bullshit propaganda. Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ever heard the phrase,," we dont talk about ongoing investigations"???
> 
> regardless just trying to keep this important thread updated with the latest info,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to Barr and Graham... that is not them doing a “we don’t talk about ongoing investigations” line. Its them clearly saying there is NOT an ongoing investigation and they have started a “system” to accept info from Rudy. Whatever the hell that means. Sounds to me like they are trying to appease Trump and Rudy by saying they will look at what they have... when it’s obvious that they have not seen anything credible enough to warrant a legitimate investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wont speak to their intent,,,that would be irresponsible,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don’t need to speak to their intent... the communication is pretty damn clear. We can all hear what they are saying and what they aren’t saying.
Click to expand...



OK,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,
Click to expand...

Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?
Click to expand...



thats what the investigations will determine,,,


----------



## ph3iron

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


His hero is the con?
Wanted to screw his daughter?.
My kind of guy


----------



## ph3iron

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?
Click to expand...

Omg the first relative to get  a political job.
I’m shocked


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the investigations will determine,,,
Click to expand...

there are no investigations... Its only Rudy and a few trump stooges planting a dirty narrative trying to paint a Crooked Joe.... we’ve only seen wild accusations that contradict each other. You seem to be into the subject... what are your thoughts?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the investigations will determine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are no investigations... Its only Rudy and a few trump stooges planting a dirty narrative trying to paint a Crooked Joe.... we’ve only seen wild accusations that contradict each other. You seem to be into the subject... what are your thoughts?
Click to expand...



after several months of discussing this with you you still dont know my thoughts???

that kinda makes you a moron,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one with any actual knowledge believes any of this. Graham most of all. He’s known Biden for years and knows that the accusations against him are bogus. They know this is pushed by shady oligarchs and corrupt Ukrainians with the encouragement of Russian government.
> 
> But that doesn’t matter because they’re too scared to contradict Trump.
> 
> It’s sad really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if youre wrong and its all true???
> 
> does it matter??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll start believing y’all when you actually get some results from your constant crying a wailing about corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what I asked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t see the point in your question. What if Trump is a lizard man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make a point I asked questions,,,
Click to expand...


I disagree. There’s a point to every question.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if youre wrong and its all true???
> 
> does it matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll start believing y’all when you actually get some results from your constant crying a wailing about corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what I asked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t see the point in your question. What if Trump is a lizard man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make a point I asked questions,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. There’s a point to every question.
Click to expand...



most of the time its to get your thoughts on a subject,,,

why are you so afraid to answer???


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
Click to expand...


He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the investigations will determine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are no investigations... Its only Rudy and a few trump stooges planting a dirty narrative trying to paint a Crooked Joe.... we’ve only seen wild accusations that contradict each other. You seem to be into the subject... what are your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after several months of discussing this with you you still dont know my thoughts???
> 
> that kinda makes you a moron,,,
Click to expand...

Well I thought you were onboard with the know nothing who got paid by Ukraine because of his daddy talking point... but now your posting links about these complex dealings with Global energy companies suggesting that he had expertise... so which is it?


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll start believing y’all when you actually get some results from your constant crying a wailing about corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what I asked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t see the point in your question. What if Trump is a lizard man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make a point I asked questions,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. There’s a point to every question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time its to get your thoughts on a subject,,,
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer???
Click to expand...


If I’m wrong about what exactly?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the investigations will determine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are no investigations... Its only Rudy and a few trump stooges planting a dirty narrative trying to paint a Crooked Joe.... we’ve only seen wild accusations that contradict each other. You seem to be into the subject... what are your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after several months of discussing this with you you still dont know my thoughts???
> 
> that kinda makes you a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I thought you were onboard with the know nothing who got paid by Ukraine because of his daddy talking point... but now your posting links about these complex dealings with Global energy companies suggesting that he had expertise... so which is it?
Click to expand...



I post what I see,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what I asked,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the point in your question. What if Trump is a lizard man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make a point I asked questions,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. There’s a point to every question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time its to get your thoughts on a subject,,,
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I’m wrong about what exactly?
Click to expand...



its in the question,,,


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
Click to expand...


Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....

Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
Click to expand...

He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
Click to expand...


It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what? Is he an energy expert involved in dirty deals or is he a know nothing who got a job because of his daddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the investigations will determine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are no investigations... Its only Rudy and a few trump stooges planting a dirty narrative trying to paint a Crooked Joe.... we’ve only seen wild accusations that contradict each other. You seem to be into the subject... what are your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after several months of discussing this with you you still dont know my thoughts???
> 
> that kinda makes you a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I thought you were onboard with the know nothing who got paid by Ukraine because of his daddy talking point... but now your posting links about these complex dealings with Global energy companies suggesting that he had expertise... so which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I post what I see,,,
Click to expand...

No shit... now I’m asking what you think and you are avoiding a direct answer... funny as you simultaneously press another poster to answer your question.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
Click to expand...



his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the point in your question. What if Trump is a lizard man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make a point I asked questions,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. There’s a point to every question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time its to get your thoughts on a subject,,,
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I’m wrong about what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its in the question,,,
Click to expand...

It doesn’t specify what “it’s all true” refers to? What is “all” of it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the investigations will determine,,,
> 
> 
> 
> there are no investigations... Its only Rudy and a few trump stooges planting a dirty narrative trying to paint a Crooked Joe.... we’ve only seen wild accusations that contradict each other. You seem to be into the subject... what are your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after several months of discussing this with you you still dont know my thoughts???
> 
> that kinda makes you a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I thought you were onboard with the know nothing who got paid by Ukraine because of his daddy talking point... but now your posting links about these complex dealings with Global energy companies suggesting that he had expertise... so which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I post what I see,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit... now I’m asking what you think and you are avoiding a direct answer... funny as you simultaneously press another poster to answer your question.
Click to expand...



as I've said many times to you,,,there is a lot of evidence the appears to be wrongdoing,,whether its criminal or just unethical is yet to be determined,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make a point I asked questions,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There’s a point to every question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time its to get your thoughts on a subject,,,
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I’m wrong about what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its in the question,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t specify what “it’s all true” refers to? What is “all” of it?
Click to expand...



by god you are on dumb mother fucker,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There’s a point to every question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time its to get your thoughts on a subject,,,
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I’m wrong about what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its in the question,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t specify what “it’s all true” refers to? What is “all” of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by god you are on dumb mother fucker,,,
Click to expand...


Why? Because I can’t read your mind? Because I don’t want to make assumptions? There’s a lot of stupid conspiracies out there. I don’t know which stupid conspiracy you like.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
Click to expand...

yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time its to get your thoughts on a subject,,,
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I’m wrong about what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its in the question,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t specify what “it’s all true” refers to? What is “all” of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by god you are on dumb mother fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because I can’t read your mind? Because I don’t want to make assumptions? There’s a lot of stupid conspiracies out there. I don’t know which stupid conspiracy you like.
Click to expand...



we are only talking about one here,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
Click to expand...



I never said that,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I’m wrong about what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the question,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t specify what “it’s all true” refers to? What is “all” of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by god you are on dumb mother fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because I can’t read your mind? Because I don’t want to make assumptions? There’s a lot of stupid conspiracies out there. I don’t know which stupid conspiracy you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we are only talking about one here,,,
Click to expand...


Well, there’s the conspiracy that Hunter Biden took Burisma’s money to tell Joe Biden to get Shokin fired. If that’s true, makes them criminals who should be prosecuted. 

So what?


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.
Click to expand...

He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its in the question,,,
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t specify what “it’s all true” refers to? What is “all” of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by god you are on dumb mother fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because I can’t read your mind? Because I don’t want to make assumptions? There’s a lot of stupid conspiracies out there. I don’t know which stupid conspiracy you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we are only talking about one here,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there’s the conspiracy that Hunter Biden took Burisma’s money to tell Joe Biden to get Shokin fired. If that’s true, makes them criminals who should be prosecuted.
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...



I've never heard that one,,,did you just make it up??/


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?
Click to expand...



thats what the evidence implies,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t specify what “it’s all true” refers to? What is “all” of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by god you are on dumb mother fucker,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because I can’t read your mind? Because I don’t want to make assumptions? There’s a lot of stupid conspiracies out there. I don’t know which stupid conspiracy you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we are only talking about one here,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there’s the conspiracy that Hunter Biden took Burisma’s money to tell Joe Biden to get Shokin fired. If that’s true, makes them criminals who should be prosecuted.
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard that one,,,did you just make it up??/
Click to expand...


Seriously? And you called me dumb?


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
Click to expand...


The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?
Click to expand...


He bragged about landing the position of leading the foreign affairs with the countries of Ukraine and China for Obama.  He pointed out how that was the creme de la creme of the countries that everyone wanted to head up.  The reason is that those two countries are in the top 3 fo the most corrupt countries that there are.  Lots of money to be made.  

Maybe I'm wrong, but that's how I understand it.  He's completely corrupt in my estimation.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
Click to expand...



always with the deflections,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
Click to expand...

I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.

I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
Click to expand...



I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the evidence implies,,,
Click to expand...

What evidence?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the evidence implies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence?
Click to expand...



really???

its all posted on this thread and many others,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
Click to expand...

I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the evidence implies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really???
> 
> its all posted on this thread and many others,,,
Click to expand...

No it’s not... just smear and assumptions and conspiracies. No evidence, nothing credible. Bunch of propaganda crap


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
Click to expand...



your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,

please try to keep up with your own comments,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not smears.  If you think that guy is clean you are either gullible or you have a severe case of cognitive dissonance right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the evidence implies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really???
> 
> its all posted on this thread and many others,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s not... just smear and assumptions and conspiracies. No evidence, nothing credible. Bunch of propaganda crap
Click to expand...



thanks for your opinion,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
Click to expand...

Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
Click to expand...

Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook. 

and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
Click to expand...



that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,

patience my friend,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He served as VP for 8 years and has held a very public life. But now that he is running against Trump following the Crooked Hillary campaign, all of a sudden it’s Crooked Joe?! You can’t be that gullible can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the evidence implies,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really???
> 
> its all posted on this thread and many others,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s not... just smear and assumptions and conspiracies. No evidence, nothing credible. Bunch of propaganda crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,
Click to expand...

It’s proven by the fact that Joes out campaigning for prez and not being investigated or indicted by Trumps DOJ. You’re done


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook.
> 
> and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?
Click to expand...


No he's not.  He has absolutely ZERO experience.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook.
> 
> and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?
Click to expand...



I never said a word about hilary,,,

what do you mean by player???
he did work for an energy company,,,I guess that makes him a player,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the evidence implies,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really???
> 
> its all posted on this thread and many others,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s not... just smear and assumptions and conspiracies. No evidence, nothing credible. Bunch of propaganda crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s proven by the fact that Joes out campaigning for prez and not being investigated or indicted by Trumps DOJ. You’re done
Click to expand...



I have nothing to do with it other thn to give my opinion,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
Click to expand...

That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook.
> 
> and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not.  He has absolutely ZERO experience.
Click to expand...

Ok then all the recent China energy dirty dealing accusations are full of shit... is that your position?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
Click to expand...



OK,,if you say so,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’ve heard that one too. Remember when Hillary fainted and she had a terminal illness? Your playbook is old and tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook.
> 
> and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said a word about hilary,,,
> 
> what do you mean by player???
> he did work for an energy company,,,I guess that makes him a player,,,
Click to expand...

Did he have experience and expertise in the energy business? Was he involved with negotiations, investments and legal representation with energy companies besides Burisma? Direct answers please.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook.
> 
> and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said a word about hilary,,,
> 
> what do you mean by player???
> he did work for an energy company,,,I guess that makes him a player,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he have experience and expertise in the energy business? Was he involved with negotiations, investments and legal representation with energy companies besides Burisma? Direct answers please.
Click to expand...



I dont know,,,


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> always with the deflections,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook.
> 
> and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not.  He has absolutely ZERO experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then all the recent China energy dirty dealing accusations are full of shit... is that your position?
Click to expand...


Did you miss my other post?  I wrote all about China.  Go read it if you want.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani


Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
Click to expand...



OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
Click to expand...



Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......

And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.

You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.

Your comment isn't logical.  At all.


----------



## colfax_m

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
Click to expand...

Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret. 

But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not deflecting. I’ve already said my piece about Joe. My point here was the medical fear tactics are not effective nor true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your deflection was bringing up hilary,,,
> 
> please try to keep up with your own comments,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is relevant because you used the same tactic to discredit her. Same playbook.
> 
> and you still haven’t answered my question. Is hunter a player in the energy game or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said a word about hilary,,,
> 
> what do you mean by player???
> he did work for an energy company,,,I guess that makes him a player,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he have experience and expertise in the energy business? Was he involved with negotiations, investments and legal representation with energy companies besides Burisma? Direct answers please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know,,,
Click to expand...

That’s right, you don’t know because there isnt evidence of anything and your being fed talking points and propaganda that have conflicting narratives. Keep throwing shit against the wall and see what sticks. That’s a completely irresponsible way to about accusing and smearing people. It’s dirty politics and trolling.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
Click to expand...

You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t asking you. I was responding to Mac.
> 
> I have asked you a few times for your thoughts though and you’re still avoiding an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!


----------



## Ken Mac

colfax_m said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret.
> 
> But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.
Click to expand...


That doesn't make him corrupt. What kind of logic is that?  He wanted another country to announce one.  Not the US.  THE US doesn't go around announcing investigations - who cares if other countries do.  That's up to them not us or apparently even Trump.  And how is that corrupt?  He wants them to go after corruption.  That's ok in my book.  I don't care who you fucking are - even if you're a current candidate for president - if you are doing shady shit it needs to be looked into.  Actually - ESPECIALLY if you are running for president.  Isn't that what the FBI was doing to Trumps Campaign?  Of course they had to doctor evidence and omit key facts and make other errors to the tune of 17 on a FISA warrant extension request in order to keep the ball rolling (NTTIAWWT?).  That in itself is some very, very shady shit.

The hypocrisy is palpable.


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to you everytime,,,and your deflections are noted and mocked,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
Click to expand...


I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
Click to expand...

I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
Click to expand...

I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
Click to expand...


Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.

My corrected response is now:

Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.

Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
Click to expand...

Here are some links... these are the China dealings they are trying to tie the Biden’s too but I have yet to see how they link up to crimes.

ANALYSIS: Hunter Biden tied to China firm with questionable dealings

U.S. Nuclear Engineer, China General Nuclear Power Company and Energy Technology International Indicted in Nuclear Power Conspiracy against the United States


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
Click to expand...


I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.

Is this your stance?


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it rather comical that as you all take the path down the China line you show these complex deals with power companies that Hunter was part of negotiating, investing in, and legally representing etc. yet there’s still the talking point about him getting paid millions of dollars by Ukraine for a do nothing job he had zero experience in. Can’t have it both ways. He’s either experienced and involved with the energy business or he’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
Click to expand...

Oh I have a feeling you’re gonna have fun with those links and the rabbit hole they will take you down


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.
> 
> Is this your stance?
Click to expand...

The aid and position about the prosecutor were widely known and shared bipartisan positions and part of our foreign policy agenda not a personal agenda of the VP. So that point about his QPQ doesn’t hold water. I don’t think you know anything about Hunters experience or position/duties with Burisma so you are taking liberty to accuse him and his father of corruption. I would scrutinize the job as a conflict of interest, that’s a fair point, 5 years ago. The reason why it is being so focused on right now is for the sole purpose of demeaning Joes political campaign which is why this game is transparent and hard to take seriously. I think you know that as well. You seem like a bright guy. Can you be honest about the politicalization of this whole thing?


----------



## colfax_m

Ken Mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good... noted and mocked. That gets me good! No evidence has been shown implicating Joe Biden in anything illegal. This is why he’s out campaigning and not under indictment. You’re completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret.
> 
> But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him corrupt. What kind of logic is that?  He wanted another country to announce one.  Not the US.  THE US doesn't go around announcing investigations - who cares if other countries do.  That's up to them not us or apparently even Trump.  And how is that corrupt?  He wants them to go after corruption.  That's ok in my book.  I don't care who you fucking are - even if you're a current candidate for president - if you are doing shady shit it needs to be looked into.  Actually - ESPECIALLY if you are running for president.  Isn't that what the FBI was doing to Trumps Campaign?  Of course they had to doctor evidence and omit key facts and make other errors to the tune of 17 on a FISA warrant extension request in order to keep the ball rolling (NTTIAWWT?).  That in itself is some very, very shady shit.
> 
> The hypocrisy is palpable.
Click to expand...


Why doesn’t the US announce investigations?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Heard Obama's Lawyers got served papers.*


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
Click to expand...



WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
Click to expand...



who said secretly???


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *Heard Obama's Lawyers got served papers.*


I heard they rolled them up and smoked them. High five!


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Board membership is mostly do nothing.  But the entry requirements are high - A shitload of business experience, experience in the applicable industry, ties to the companies and brass that run companies within the industry.  Your knowledge is what makes it worth paying $50,000 per month.  That is not only a necessary component, it truly is the only component necessary.  Hunter didn't meet any of those even remotely.  So what value did he bring?  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Oh yeah, his daddy was the VP of a large and powerful country.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some links... these are the China dealings they are trying to tie the Biden’s too but I have yet to see how they link up to crimes.
> 
> ANALYSIS: Hunter Biden tied to China firm with questionable dealings
> 
> U.S. Nuclear Engineer, China General Nuclear Power Company and Energy Technology International Indicted in Nuclear Power Conspiracy against the United States
Click to expand...


Yeah - I agree.  I don't see any linkage yet.

But, there is some smoke here - maybe a false alarm.  

And - It certainly shows the inescapable conclusion that Neither Joe nor Hunter are very good at accessing character.  

And - Birds of a feather.

But it is all smoke right now.  Not a lot but the fire may burst into flames.  Who knows.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
Click to expand...

That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.
> 
> Is this your stance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aid and position about the prosecutor were widely known and shared bipartisan positions and part of our foreign policy agenda not a personal agenda of the VP. So that point about his QPQ doesn’t hold water. I don’t think you know anything about Hunters experience or position/duties with Burisma so you are taking liberty to accuse him and his father of corruption. I would scrutinize the job as a conflict of interest, that’s a fair point, 5 years ago. The reason why it is being so focused on right now is for the sole purpose of demeaning Joes political campaign which is why this game is transparent and hard to take seriously. I think you know that as well. You seem like a bright guy. Can you be honest about the politicalization of this whole thing?
Click to expand...


I made no accusations - so please don't make assumptions of what I'm thinking.  I said and will continue to say - there is some shady shit going on there IMO.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said secretly???
Click to expand...

Well Prog... if it’s happening and we don’t know about it then it’s a secret... 2+2


----------



## Ken Mac

colfax_m said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I said an investigation can determine if its illegal or not,,,
> 
> patience my friend,,,
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret.
> 
> But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him corrupt. What kind of logic is that?  He wanted another country to announce one.  Not the US.  THE US doesn't go around announcing investigations - who cares if other countries do.  That's up to them not us or apparently even Trump.  And how is that corrupt?  He wants them to go after corruption.  That's ok in my book.  I don't care who you fucking are - even if you're a current candidate for president - if you are doing shady shit it needs to be looked into.  Actually - ESPECIALLY if you are running for president.  Isn't that what the FBI was doing to Trumps Campaign?  Of course they had to doctor evidence and omit key facts and make other errors to the tune of 17 on a FISA warrant extension request in order to keep the ball rolling (NTTIAWWT?).  That in itself is some very, very shady shit.
> 
> The hypocrisy is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t the US announce investigations?
Click to expand...


Because it hampers the investigation IMO.  Stealth = catching people unaware = evidence is more obtainable and can't be fucked with ahead of time.  I'm supposing, but I think that is a very good reason.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I’m well aware of those ignorant claims. So these other smear stories coming out now about his dirty relationships with China energy execs.... where he is dealing with China and other world energy companies, negotiating deals, investing assets, representing clients.... all this is bullshit because he has no experience or expertise? is that your position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some links... these are the China dealings they are trying to tie the Biden’s too but I have yet to see how they link up to crimes.
> 
> ANALYSIS: Hunter Biden tied to China firm with questionable dealings
> 
> U.S. Nuclear Engineer, China General Nuclear Power Company and Energy Technology International Indicted in Nuclear Power Conspiracy against the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - I agree.  I don't see any linkage yet.
> 
> But, there is some smoke here - maybe a false alarm.
> 
> And - It certainly shows the inescapable conclusion that Neither Joe nor Hunter are very good at accessing character.
> 
> And - Birds of a feather.
> 
> But it is all smoke right now.  Not a lot but the fire may burst into flames.  Who knows.
Click to expand...

Well we don’t know a thing about what their relationship was so I don’t know about the character assessment part. These are all very large companies with many moving parts... and you have to see how this contradicts the “Hunter doesn’t have any experience in the energy business” narrative that been used in the Burisma conversation. Right?

it sounds to me like “how can we make the Biden’s look bad” accuse accuse accuse and connect the invisible dots!


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.
> 
> Is this your stance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aid and position about the prosecutor were widely known and shared bipartisan positions and part of our foreign policy agenda not a personal agenda of the VP. So that point about his QPQ doesn’t hold water. I don’t think you know anything about Hunters experience or position/duties with Burisma so you are taking liberty to accuse him and his father of corruption. I would scrutinize the job as a conflict of interest, that’s a fair point, 5 years ago. The reason why it is being so focused on right now is for the sole purpose of demeaning Joes political campaign which is why this game is transparent and hard to take seriously. I think you know that as well. You seem like a bright guy. Can you be honest about the politicalization of this whole thing?
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with Joe Biden's campaign in my estimation.  It has everything to do with draining the swamp as I see it.  Our politicians (on both sides!) get away with some very, very shady shit.

How is Nancy Pelosi worth 22M dollars on a congress salary with all of the supposed expenses that you have to pay for on your own?  Either she is very frugal or she has made some cash using her name or political clout or whatever.  She isn't the only one, just one example.  They ALL fucking do it except Bernie.  Bernie gets a big pass in my book.  He has invested well and saved and he is frugal and he is worth somewhere between 2 and 3 M after years of service.  I can see that.  No problem with it.


----------



## colfax_m

Ken Mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a pussy answer. If there was evidence out there then there would be an indictment. There is no investigation, there is no indictment, there is no evidence. Just trolls like you spreading gossip. You’re not being sly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret.
> 
> But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him corrupt. What kind of logic is that?  He wanted another country to announce one.  Not the US.  THE US doesn't go around announcing investigations - who cares if other countries do.  That's up to them not us or apparently even Trump.  And how is that corrupt?  He wants them to go after corruption.  That's ok in my book.  I don't care who you fucking are - even if you're a current candidate for president - if you are doing shady shit it needs to be looked into.  Actually - ESPECIALLY if you are running for president.  Isn't that what the FBI was doing to Trumps Campaign?  Of course they had to doctor evidence and omit key facts and make other errors to the tune of 17 on a FISA warrant extension request in order to keep the ball rolling (NTTIAWWT?).  That in itself is some very, very shady shit.
> 
> The hypocrisy is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t the US announce investigations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it hampers the investigation IMO.  Stealth = catching people unaware = evidence is more obtainable and can't be fucked with ahead of time.  I'm supposing, but I think that is a very good reason.
Click to expand...


People will make assumptions about you knowing you’re under investigation. That would be unfair to do to someone who hasn’t been determined to have done anything wrong. 

Trump demanding Zelensky announce an investigation was intended to hurt him.


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some links... these are the China dealings they are trying to tie the Biden’s too but I have yet to see how they link up to crimes.
> 
> ANALYSIS: Hunter Biden tied to China firm with questionable dealings
> 
> U.S. Nuclear Engineer, China General Nuclear Power Company and Energy Technology International Indicted in Nuclear Power Conspiracy against the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - I agree.  I don't see any linkage yet.
> 
> But, there is some smoke here - maybe a false alarm.
> 
> And - It certainly shows the inescapable conclusion that Neither Joe nor Hunter are very good at accessing character.
> 
> And - Birds of a feather.
> 
> But it is all smoke right now.  Not a lot but the fire may burst into flames.  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we don’t know a thing about what their relationship was so I don’t know about the character assessment part. These are all very large companies with many moving parts... and you have to see how this contradicts the “Hunter doesn’t have any experience in the energy business” narrative that been used in the Burisma conversation. Right?
> 
> it sounds to me like “how can we make the Biden’s look bad” accuse accuse accuse and connect the invisible dots!
Click to expand...


No it doesn't counter it as far as I'm concerned.  I was in the nuclear power (energy) industry for over 35 years.  I know what kind of experience is necessary.  Hunter is an infant as far as knowledge in the industry goes.

have you read or investigated his "resume"?


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.
> 
> Is this your stance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aid and position about the prosecutor were widely known and shared bipartisan positions and part of our foreign policy agenda not a personal agenda of the VP. So that point about his QPQ doesn’t hold water. I don’t think you know anything about Hunters experience or position/duties with Burisma so you are taking liberty to accuse him and his father of corruption. I would scrutinize the job as a conflict of interest, that’s a fair point, 5 years ago. The reason why it is being so focused on right now is for the sole purpose of demeaning Joes political campaign which is why this game is transparent and hard to take seriously. I think you know that as well. You seem like a bright guy. Can you be honest about the politicalization of this whole thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no accusations - so please don't make assumptions of what I'm thinking.  I said and will continue to say - there is some shady shit going on there IMO.
Click to expand...

I don’t mean to put words in your mouth or make assumptions. Apologies if I came off that way. You are giving a critical look and seem to be a fair minded individual. I’m enjoying the debate.


----------



## Ken Mac

colfax_m said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> 
> 
> Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret.
> 
> But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him corrupt. What kind of logic is that?  He wanted another country to announce one.  Not the US.  THE US doesn't go around announcing investigations - who cares if other countries do.  That's up to them not us or apparently even Trump.  And how is that corrupt?  He wants them to go after corruption.  That's ok in my book.  I don't care who you fucking are - even if you're a current candidate for president - if you are doing shady shit it needs to be looked into.  Actually - ESPECIALLY if you are running for president.  Isn't that what the FBI was doing to Trumps Campaign?  Of course they had to doctor evidence and omit key facts and make other errors to the tune of 17 on a FISA warrant extension request in order to keep the ball rolling (NTTIAWWT?).  That in itself is some very, very shady shit.
> 
> The hypocrisy is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t the US announce investigations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it hampers the investigation IMO.  Stealth = catching people unaware = evidence is more obtainable and can't be fucked with ahead of time.  I'm supposing, but I think that is a very good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People will make assumptions about you knowing you’re under investigation. That would be unfair to do to someone who hasn’t been determined to have done anything wrong.
> 
> Trump demanding Zelensky announce an investigation was intended to hurt him.
Click to expand...


I don't think that is the reason why.  I think it was because Trump wanted traction to get his guy (Barr) off his ass and do something about it (or maybe even the Senate).  Barr makes the call, not Trump, for starting an investigation in the US (of course the House and Senate can do some investigating as well).

Joe is no threat to his reelection.  Joe has many other problems besides corruption.  No way would he beat Trump.  Ice cream has no bones.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.
> 
> Is this your stance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aid and position about the prosecutor were widely known and shared bipartisan positions and part of our foreign policy agenda not a personal agenda of the VP. So that point about his QPQ doesn’t hold water. I don’t think you know anything about Hunters experience or position/duties with Burisma so you are taking liberty to accuse him and his father of corruption. I would scrutinize the job as a conflict of interest, that’s a fair point, 5 years ago. The reason why it is being so focused on right now is for the sole purpose of demeaning Joes political campaign which is why this game is transparent and hard to take seriously. I think you know that as well. You seem like a bright guy. Can you be honest about the politicalization of this whole thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Joe Biden's campaign in my estimation.  It has everything to do with draining the swamp as I see it.  Our politicians (on both sides!) get away with some very, very shady shit.
> 
> How is Nancy Pelosi worth 22M dollars on a congress salary with all of the supposed expenses that you have to pay for on your own?  Either she is very frugal or she has made some cash using her name or political clout or whatever.  She isn't the only one, just one example.  They ALL fucking do it except Bernie.  Bernie gets a big pass in my book.  He has invested well and saved and he is frugal and he is worth somewhere between 2 and 3 M after years of service.  I can see that.  No problem with it.
Click to expand...

I believe all their tax returns are available. My guess would be Pelosi and her husband have a combined income, not sure what he does, and she also makes money off books and speeches, but that’s just a guess.


----------



## Ken Mac

colfax_m said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> 
> 
> Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret.
> 
> But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him corrupt. What kind of logic is that?  He wanted another country to announce one.  Not the US.  THE US doesn't go around announcing investigations - who cares if other countries do.  That's up to them not us or apparently even Trump.  And how is that corrupt?  He wants them to go after corruption.  That's ok in my book.  I don't care who you fucking are - even if you're a current candidate for president - if you are doing shady shit it needs to be looked into.  Actually - ESPECIALLY if you are running for president.  Isn't that what the FBI was doing to Trumps Campaign?  Of course they had to doctor evidence and omit key facts and make other errors to the tune of 17 on a FISA warrant extension request in order to keep the ball rolling (NTTIAWWT?).  That in itself is some very, very shady shit.
> 
> The hypocrisy is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t the US announce investigations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it hampers the investigation IMO.  Stealth = catching people unaware = evidence is more obtainable and can't be fucked with ahead of time.  I'm supposing, but I think that is a very good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People will make assumptions about you knowing you’re under investigation. That would be unfair to do to someone who hasn’t been determined to have done anything wrong.
> 
> Trump demanding Zelensky announce an investigation was intended to hurt him.
Click to expand...


Investigation haven't seem to hurt Trump now has it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
Click to expand...



you said he was a local PI


Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
Click to expand...

but you said he was a local PI,,,are you now saying he is a government investigator looking into joe and others???


----------



## Ken Mac

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.
> 
> Is this your stance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aid and position about the prosecutor were widely known and shared bipartisan positions and part of our foreign policy agenda not a personal agenda of the VP. So that point about his QPQ doesn’t hold water. I don’t think you know anything about Hunters experience or position/duties with Burisma so you are taking liberty to accuse him and his father of corruption. I would scrutinize the job as a conflict of interest, that’s a fair point, 5 years ago. The reason why it is being so focused on right now is for the sole purpose of demeaning Joes political campaign which is why this game is transparent and hard to take seriously. I think you know that as well. You seem like a bright guy. Can you be honest about the politicalization of this whole thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Joe Biden's campaign in my estimation.  It has everything to do with draining the swamp as I see it.  Our politicians (on both sides!) get away with some very, very shady shit.
> 
> How is Nancy Pelosi worth 22M dollars on a congress salary with all of the supposed expenses that you have to pay for on your own?  Either she is very frugal or she has made some cash using her name or political clout or whatever.  She isn't the only one, just one example.  They ALL fucking do it except Bernie.  Bernie gets a big pass in my book.  He has invested well and saved and he is frugal and he is worth somewhere between 2 and 3 M after years of service.  I can see that.  No problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe all their tax returns are available. My guess would be Pelosi and her husband have a combined income, not sure what he does, and she also makes money off books and speeches, but that’s just a guess.
Click to expand...


Those books and speeches are because she is a public servant. I would make a rule where nobody can make any other form of income while serving as an elected official in the Whitehouse, Senate and House.


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some links... these are the China dealings they are trying to tie the Biden’s too but I have yet to see how they link up to crimes.
> 
> ANALYSIS: Hunter Biden tied to China firm with questionable dealings
> 
> U.S. Nuclear Engineer, China General Nuclear Power Company and Energy Technology International Indicted in Nuclear Power Conspiracy against the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - I agree.  I don't see any linkage yet.
> 
> But, there is some smoke here - maybe a false alarm.
> 
> And - It certainly shows the inescapable conclusion that Neither Joe nor Hunter are very good at accessing character.
> 
> And - Birds of a feather.
> 
> But it is all smoke right now.  Not a lot but the fire may burst into flames.  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we don’t know a thing about what their relationship was so I don’t know about the character assessment part. These are all very large companies with many moving parts... and you have to see how this contradicts the “Hunter doesn’t have any experience in the energy business” narrative that been used in the Burisma conversation. Right?
> 
> it sounds to me like “how can we make the Biden’s look bad” accuse accuse accuse and connect the invisible dots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't counter it as far as I'm concerned.  I was in the nuclear power (energy) industry for over 35 years.  I know what kind of experience is necessary.  Hunter is an infant as far as knowledge in the industry goes.
> 
> have you read or investigated his "resume"?
Click to expand...

I know he went to Harvard and has a law degree. That with the last name Biden would get him on any BOD for any Company Id imagine. There is value in those two things it’s just how it is


----------



## colfax_m

Ken Mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigations into high level people often don’t go unnoticed. You can’t keep everything about an investigation secret.
> 
> But yeah, investigations aren’t publicly announced. Which is why it was so corrupt for a Trump to try and force Zelensky to announce one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him corrupt. What kind of logic is that?  He wanted another country to announce one.  Not the US.  THE US doesn't go around announcing investigations - who cares if other countries do.  That's up to them not us or apparently even Trump.  And how is that corrupt?  He wants them to go after corruption.  That's ok in my book.  I don't care who you fucking are - even if you're a current candidate for president - if you are doing shady shit it needs to be looked into.  Actually - ESPECIALLY if you are running for president.  Isn't that what the FBI was doing to Trumps Campaign?  Of course they had to doctor evidence and omit key facts and make other errors to the tune of 17 on a FISA warrant extension request in order to keep the ball rolling (NTTIAWWT?).  That in itself is some very, very shady shit.
> 
> The hypocrisy is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t the US announce investigations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it hampers the investigation IMO.  Stealth = catching people unaware = evidence is more obtainable and can't be fucked with ahead of time.  I'm supposing, but I think that is a very good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People will make assumptions about you knowing you’re under investigation. That would be unfair to do to someone who hasn’t been determined to have done anything wrong.
> 
> Trump demanding Zelensky announce an investigation was intended to hurt him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigation haven't seem to hurt Trump now has it.
Click to expand...


Who knows? The investigation into his campaign wasn’t made known until well after the election was over. I believe he admitted it would have damaged his campaign had it become known. 

Because that’s how it’s supposed to be if we are going to treat people fairly.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm  Indictments come after an investigation.  Not during.  So......
> 
> And investigations are usually NEVER shared until they are complete.
> 
> You have no evidence and neither do I, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't.
> 
> Your comment isn't logical.  At all.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said secretly???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Prog... if it’s happening and we don’t know about it then it’s a secret... 2+2
Click to expand...

or it could mean youre just ignorant about whats happening in the world,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said he was a local PI
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you said he was a local PI,,,are you now saying he is a government investigator looking into joe and others???
Click to expand...

i was being sarcastic Prog. Get with it


----------



## Slade3200

Ken Mac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I realize that you don't find it at all shady that Hunter Biden had a directorship at a Ukraine company, in a business in which he had no experience and his father just coincidentally happened to be the VP of the US, which was requesting large sums of aide, and his dad was the lead on Foreign Affairs for that same country.  Hmmm.
> 
> Is this your stance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aid and position about the prosecutor were widely known and shared bipartisan positions and part of our foreign policy agenda not a personal agenda of the VP. So that point about his QPQ doesn’t hold water. I don’t think you know anything about Hunters experience or position/duties with Burisma so you are taking liberty to accuse him and his father of corruption. I would scrutinize the job as a conflict of interest, that’s a fair point, 5 years ago. The reason why it is being so focused on right now is for the sole purpose of demeaning Joes political campaign which is why this game is transparent and hard to take seriously. I think you know that as well. You seem like a bright guy. Can you be honest about the politicalization of this whole thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Joe Biden's campaign in my estimation.  It has everything to do with draining the swamp as I see it.  Our politicians (on both sides!) get away with some very, very shady shit.
> 
> How is Nancy Pelosi worth 22M dollars on a congress salary with all of the supposed expenses that you have to pay for on your own?  Either she is very frugal or she has made some cash using her name or political clout or whatever.  She isn't the only one, just one example.  They ALL fucking do it except Bernie.  Bernie gets a big pass in my book.  He has invested well and saved and he is frugal and he is worth somewhere between 2 and 3 M after years of service.  I can see that.  No problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe all their tax returns are available. My guess would be Pelosi and her husband have a combined income, not sure what he does, and she also makes money off books and speeches, but that’s just a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those books and speeches are because she is a public servant. I would make a rule where nobody can make any other form of income while serving as an elected official in the Whitehouse, Senate and House.
Click to expand...

Id vote in agreement with that


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem there is that the Chinese company was willing to give Hunter 1.5BUSD (That's B not an M) to fund his newly minted investment fund.  I don't think I've ever heard of anything remotely happening in the funding of a new investment fund with that much fucking money to someone who has never even run a fund that had more than $1,000,000.00.  I also have a problem with him flying over there on Air Force 2 to conduct private business dealings.  I also have a problem with him setting a meeting up with the execs of the Chinese business with his VP father.  This is not a new story.  You haven't been keeping up or you are ignoring important news because you watch CNN or some other liberal news source or you read the Huffintong Post or some other liberal media print outfit which probably didn't report anything about this until it started becoming an issue for Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some links... these are the China dealings they are trying to tie the Biden’s too but I have yet to see how they link up to crimes.
> 
> ANALYSIS: Hunter Biden tied to China firm with questionable dealings
> 
> U.S. Nuclear Engineer, China General Nuclear Power Company and Energy Technology International Indicted in Nuclear Power Conspiracy against the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - I agree.  I don't see any linkage yet.
> 
> But, there is some smoke here - maybe a false alarm.
> 
> And - It certainly shows the inescapable conclusion that Neither Joe nor Hunter are very good at accessing character.
> 
> And - Birds of a feather.
> 
> But it is all smoke right now.  Not a lot but the fire may burst into flames.  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we don’t know a thing about what their relationship was so I don’t know about the character assessment part. These are all very large companies with many moving parts... and you have to see how this contradicts the “Hunter doesn’t have any experience in the energy business” narrative that been used in the Burisma conversation. Right?
> 
> it sounds to me like “how can we make the Biden’s look bad” accuse accuse accuse and connect the invisible dots!
Click to expand...



so what experience does hunter have???

cause the last I heard he was struggling between rehab visits and strip clubs,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah your right, my bad. Kind of like Hillary’s server investigation that we heard nothing about until they announced the findings. Great point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said secretly???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Prog... if it’s happening and we don’t know about it then it’s a secret... 2+2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or it could mean youre just ignorant about whats happening in the world,,
Click to expand...

Yes Prog, it’s clear that you believe that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said he was a local PI
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you said he was a local PI,,,are you now saying he is a government investigator looking into joe and others???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was being sarcastic Prog. Get with it
Click to expand...

seems all you have is sarcasm,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the term "usually".  Did you catch that or are you being obtuse or are you being willfully ignorant or do you have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said secretly???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Prog... if it’s happening and we don’t know about it then it’s a secret... 2+2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or it could mean youre just ignorant about whats happening in the world,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Prog, it’s clear that you believe that.
Click to expand...

more sarcasm I see,,,,

do you ever get serious???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not talking about the investment fund deal with China I’m talking about the latest conspiracy being tossed out there about Hunter and Ho’s relationship and China Nuclear Power Company. Prog posted a link a few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  Missed that - my apologies.
> 
> My corrected response is now:
> 
> Anything Hunter Biden is doing in the Energy business is shady because he has no experience.  You're talking about CHINA.  I'm sure there is some corrupt shit there too.  Now saying that, it seems Hunter is starting to build some experience in the energy business - good on him.  But, being a betting man, I would estimate that his experience is in how to launder money and extort money in exchange for access to Political figures and US government decision makers.  Just a guess.  No evidence yet.  It is just a feeling at the moment.  Quite strong though.  Almost like a tingle up my leg.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go read up on that shit.  More Popcorn material.  BBL after I make some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some links... these are the China dealings they are trying to tie the Biden’s too but I have yet to see how they link up to crimes.
> 
> ANALYSIS: Hunter Biden tied to China firm with questionable dealings
> 
> U.S. Nuclear Engineer, China General Nuclear Power Company and Energy Technology International Indicted in Nuclear Power Conspiracy against the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - I agree.  I don't see any linkage yet.
> 
> But, there is some smoke here - maybe a false alarm.
> 
> And - It certainly shows the inescapable conclusion that Neither Joe nor Hunter are very good at accessing character.
> 
> And - Birds of a feather.
> 
> But it is all smoke right now.  Not a lot but the fire may burst into flames.  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we don’t know a thing about what their relationship was so I don’t know about the character assessment part. These are all very large companies with many moving parts... and you have to see how this contradicts the “Hunter doesn’t have any experience in the energy business” narrative that been used in the Burisma conversation. Right?
> 
> it sounds to me like “how can we make the Biden’s look bad” accuse accuse accuse and connect the invisible dots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so what experience does hunter have???
> 
> cause the last I heard he was struggling between rehab visits and strip clubs,,,
Click to expand...

You tell me... you’re the one who posted a link accusing him of corrupt relationships with China energy companies where he negotiated energy deals, managed investment funds, and provided legal council.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said he was a local PI
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you said he was a local PI,,,are you now saying he is a government investigator looking into joe and others???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was being sarcastic Prog. Get with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems all you have is sarcasm,,,
Click to expand...

At some point that’s all that’s left when the person your conversing with can’t follow facts and reason


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m showing how ludicrous the accusation is that Joe is being secretly investigated. If he was then Trump would have referred to it in his defense against impeachment, if he was then Barr would have very different responses to the questions about it. If he was then there’s no doubt it would have leaked to help trump. There are several obvious points that show how dumb that accusation is. Seed of doubt is what your spreading. You don’t have evidence or facts to support these thing you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said secretly???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Prog... if it’s happening and we don’t know about it then it’s a secret... 2+2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or it could mean youre just ignorant about whats happening in the world,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Prog, it’s clear that you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more sarcasm I see,,,,
> 
> do you ever get serious???
Click to expand...

That comment was serious


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said secretly???
> 
> 
> 
> Well Prog... if it’s happening and we don’t know about it then it’s a secret... 2+2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or it could mean youre just ignorant about whats happening in the world,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Prog, it’s clear that you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more sarcasm I see,,,,
> 
> do you ever get serious???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment was serious
Click to expand...

no it wasnt,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> 
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said he was a local PI
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s classified. Who do you think is doing the secret investigation into Joe? Gina? Rocket man? MiniMike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you said he was a local PI,,,are you now saying he is a government investigator looking into joe and others???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was being sarcastic Prog. Get with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems all you have is sarcasm,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At some point that’s all that’s left when the person your conversing with can’t follow facts and reason
Click to expand...

well ignore them and focus on our discussion,,,,


----------



## keepitreal

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
Hunter joined the board 

If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
on the money enrichment charges against MZ
and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him

Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job 
but no problem with his son working for the guy
Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you

Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of 
criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country


----------



## colfax_m

keepitreal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
Click to expand...

It’s a good post. Joe Biden wasn’t micromanaging his son. In fact, he was staying out of his business all together. 

It was Joe Biden’s job to oversee foreign policy in Ukraine. Shokin was wasting taxpayer money and the issues were brought to Joe Biden by the state dept.


----------



## Clipper

wamose said:


> Hunter will come across like the doper he is. That's why Schifty won't let him testify. His daddy scammed millions of dollars for Hunter by threatening to use his political power and deny a promised billion dollars. Al Capone was public enemy #1 for less than Biden did.


There's too many fucktards  in this world. Please vacate as soon as possible. And take that maniac in the W.H. with you.


----------



## Clipper

Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.


----------



## Slade3200

keepitreal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
Click to expand...

you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.

In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.

Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there


----------



## progressive hunter

Clipper said:


> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.




the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
Click to expand...



you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,


----------



## Clipper

progressive hunter said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
Click to expand...

It does? Why, has the statute of limitations expired, fool?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Clipper said:


> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.



*Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack*

Sue them for what reason?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
Click to expand...

No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.


----------



## progressive hunter

Clipper said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does? Why, has the statute of limitations expired, fool?
Click to expand...

not that I'm aware.,,
but joes reputation sure is taking a hit,,,you would think he would want to clear his name while still having a chance to win an election,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
Click to expand...



did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??

one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
Click to expand...

that common sense PR. It would be idiotic to feed the conspiracy beast


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that common sense PR. It would be idiotic to feed the conspiracy beast
Click to expand...



so you now think its all true,,,


----------



## wamose

If Biden wouldn't have run for President, he would have gotten away with his billion dollar extortion schemes with China and the Ukraine. Too effin bad for him and his hoodlum son.


----------



## The Original Tree

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. Jerry my local PI does investigations too. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS YOUR FRIENDS GOVERNMENT TITLE OR POSITION???
Click to expand...

With Leftist it's usually Doggie Style Hairy Man Butt on Hairy Man Butt.


----------



## The Original Tree

So Ok for Obama to ask Russia to attack The Trump campaign with Russian Propaganda when Candidate Trump had done nothing wrong, but not Ok to ask anyone about Joe and Hunter Biden's Money Laundering and Extortion and Bribery Schemes?

So Weird.

And just when you thought the world was making sense.


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
Click to expand...

odd.

that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.

you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
Click to expand...

Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
Click to expand...

As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that common sense PR. It would be idiotic to feed the conspiracy beast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you now think its all true,,,
Click to expand...

Of course not. Why would you think that?


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> So Ok for Obama to ask Russia to attack The Trump campaign with Russian Propaganda when Candidate Trump had done nothing wrong, but not Ok to ask anyone about Joe and Hunter Biden's Money Laundering and Extortion and Bribery Schemes?
> 
> So Weird.
> 
> And just when you thought the world was making sense.


1. Obama didn’t ask Russia to attack Trump... that’s a lie. But Trump did literally ask hackers to go after Clinton. It’s on tape.

2. It’s fine for trump to ask about the Biden’s. Ask our DOJ... not Ukraine to announce an investigation while stalling their military aid.


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
Click to expand...

That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.


----------



## The Original Tree

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ok for Obama to ask Russia to attack The Trump campaign with Russian Propaganda when Candidate Trump had done nothing wrong, but not Ok to ask anyone about Joe and Hunter Biden's Money Laundering and Extortion and Bribery Schemes?
> 
> So Weird.
> 
> And just when you thought the world was making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama didn’t ask Russia to attack Trump... that’s a lie. But Trump did literally ask hackers to go after Clinton. It’s on tape.
> 
> 2. It’s fine for trump to ask about the Biden’s. Ask our DOJ... not Ukraine to announce an investigation while stalling their military aid.
Click to expand...






*The Existence of a $12 Million Dollar Dossier paid for by Obama & Clinton crafted by The Kremlin and Signed off on by Putin is evidence of Obama The DNC, and Clinton's attempts to rig the 2016 Election with Putin's Help. Obama, Clinton & The DNC paid Putin for that Dossier because they were desperate to defeat Orange Man Bad and felt they had no other choice. 

And when they lost, they weaponized it like a dirty bomb and dropped it right in to The Heart of The FBI, DOJ, NSC, and FISA where their Jihadist Moles carried out their missions to attack our Institutions, The Rule of Law, Civil Rights, and lay siege to The White House for 4 years.

And then there is the fact Russia gave $145 Million to Clinton as a thank you, and $64 Million to Obama for a book advance through a Russian owned publishing company to write a book he STILL HAS NOT WRITTEN!

Furthermore, Obama gave Putin 4 of our Aleutian Islands with massive oil and gas deposits under them, and never had Congress sign off on it. Obama & Clinton gave Putin 20% of our Strategic Uranium, gave Putin control of The Libyan Oil fields when Obama & Clinton paid Al Queda to launch a COUP and assassinate Qadaffi.
Congress also did not sign off on that either

Then that wicked man Obama had missiles pulled out of The Ukraine, allowed Putin to take over Crimea and Invade Ukraine, winked at Putin and tossed some dirty blankets to The People of Ukraine instead of defending them.

He gave Iran $150 Billion Dollars in Obama Bucks to Iran to Buy Obama Bombs, from Mother Russia from Putin, as well as pay for Nuclear Scientists, and Rocket Scientists to use our Money to build Nuclear weapons, and to use Our Own Uranium sold to Russia by Obama, delivered to Iran bought with Obama Bucks, which also purchased Russian Expertise to build Nuclear Armed ICBMs to kill Americans and Israelis with.
Congress did not sign off on that and that was a clear violation of International Law.

Lastly something no one talks about was “The Russian Reset” which gave Russia direct access to American technologies through business alliances that they later used to upgrade their weapons Systems with at The Urging of The Obama Administration.

YES THERE IS NO DOUBT PUTIN SUPPORTED CLINTON and wanted more sweetheart dirty deals like that.

If it's a Clinton or an Obama and it's breathing it's selling out America for it's own personal gain.


*


----------



## keepitreal

keepitreal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.


I don't know who hired Hunter directly,
but MZ was aware regardless 

Furthermore, how you perceive 
I'm making it sound like they go into the office together 
to shoot the shit by the water cooler, is beyond me

MZ was on the run, a fugitive, on the Wanted List
and Hunter was never at Burisma his entire 'tenure'

Sweet, huh


Slade3200 said:


> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.





Slade3200 said:


> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there


Um, ok, what's your point

Regardless of when criminal investigations and charges started
they were still open and ongoing when Hunter joined a company,
he never physically was present, owned by an Ukraine oligarch
that was a fugitive and on Ukraine's Wanted List,

and it was because of Shokin's failure to prosecute corruption 
that MZ's assets were unfrozen, returned and charges dropped 
and THAT'S WHY Joe demanded Shokin be removed
and threatened to withhold money unless he was

The thing is, Shokin wasn't responsible 
for the assets being unfrozen,
nor was he responsible for the charges
being reduced to tax evasion and dropped....

That was Lutsenko, the guy who took Shokin's place
after the Ukrainian Parliament amended legislation 
requiring a law degree and 10 years experience to be a GP

Lutsenko had NO LAW DEGREE and no experience 
yet, that's who they chose to prosecute corruption


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ok for Obama to ask Russia to attack The Trump campaign with Russian Propaganda when Candidate Trump had done nothing wrong, but not Ok to ask anyone about Joe and Hunter Biden's Money Laundering and Extortion and Bribery Schemes?
> 
> So Weird.
> 
> And just when you thought the world was making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama didn’t ask Russia to attack Trump... that’s a lie. But Trump did literally ask hackers to go after Clinton. It’s on tape.
> 
> 2. It’s fine for trump to ask about the Biden’s. Ask our DOJ... not Ukraine to announce an investigation while stalling their military aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 305986
> *The Existence of a $12 Million Dollar Dossier paid for by Obama & Clinton crafted by The Kremlin and Signed off on by Putin is evidence of Obama The DNC, and Clinton's attempts to rig the 2016 Election with Putin's Help. Obama, Clinton & The DNC paid Putin for that Dossier because they were desperate to defeat Orange Man Bad and felt they had no other choice.
> 
> And when they lost, they weaponized it like a dirty bomb and dropped it right in to The Heart of The FBI, DOJ, NSC, and FISA where their Jihadist Moles carried out their missions to attack our Institutions, The Rule of Law, Civil Rights, and lay siege to The White House for 4 years.
> 
> And then there is the fact Russia gave $145 Million to Clinton as a thank you, and $64 Million to Obama for a book advance through a Russian owned publishing company to write a book he STILL HAS NOT WRITTEN!
> 
> Furthermore, Obama gave Putin 4 of our Aleutian Islands with massive oil and gas deposits under them, and never had Congress sign off on it. Obama & Clinton gave Putin 20% of our Strategic Uranium, gave Putin control of The Libyan Oil fields when he Obama & Clinton paid Al Queda to launch a COUP and assassinate Qadaffi.
> 
> Then that wicked man Obama had missiles pulled out of The Ukraine, allowed Putin to take over Crimea and Invade Ukraine, winked at Putin and tossed some dirty blankets to The People of Ukraine instead of defending them.
> 
> He gave Iran $150 Billion Dollars in Obama Bucks to Buy Obama Bombs, from Mother Russia from Putin, as well as pay for Nuclear Scientists, and Rocket Scientists to use our Money to build Nuclear weapons, and to use Our Own Uranium sold to Russia by Obama, delivered to Iran bought with Obama Bucks, which also purchased Russian Expertise to build Nuclear Armed ICBMs to kill Americans and Israelis with.
> 
> YES THERE IS NO DOUBT PUTIN SUPPORTED CLINTON and wanted more sweetheart dirty deals like that.
> 
> If it's a Clinton or an Obama and it's breathing it's selling out America for it's own personal gain.
> View attachment 305987*
Click to expand...

Paid for by Obama?! Haha. Liar


----------



## The Original Tree

Surrender accepted.

Yep, He, The DNC, and Clinton funded it.

Don’t you have some more Heroin to sell oppressed Democrats in The Inner City?

Run along Slave Master



Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ok for Obama to ask Russia to attack The Trump campaign with Russian Propaganda when Candidate Trump had done nothing wrong, but not Ok to ask anyone about Joe and Hunter Biden's Money Laundering and Extortion and Bribery Schemes?
> 
> So Weird.
> 
> And just when you thought the world was making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama didn’t ask Russia to attack Trump... that’s a lie. But Trump did literally ask hackers to go after Clinton. It’s on tape.
> 
> 2. It’s fine for trump to ask about the Biden’s. Ask our DOJ... not Ukraine to announce an investigation while stalling their military aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 305986
> *The Existence of a $12 Million Dollar Dossier paid for by Obama & Clinton crafted by The Kremlin and Signed off on by Putin is evidence of Obama The DNC, and Clinton's attempts to rig the 2016 Election with Putin's Help. Obama, Clinton & The DNC paid Putin for that Dossier because they were desperate to defeat Orange Man Bad and felt they had no other choice.
> 
> And when they lost, they weaponized it like a dirty bomb and dropped it right in to The Heart of The FBI, DOJ, NSC, and FISA where their Jihadist Moles carried out their missions to attack our Institutions, The Rule of Law, Civil Rights, and lay siege to The White House for 4 years.
> 
> And then there is the fact Russia gave $145 Million to Clinton as a thank you, and $64 Million to Obama for a book advance through a Russian owned publishing company to write a book he STILL HAS NOT WRITTEN!
> 
> Furthermore, Obama gave Putin 4 of our Aleutian Islands with massive oil and gas deposits under them, and never had Congress sign off on it. Obama & Clinton gave Putin 20% of our Strategic Uranium, gave Putin control of The Libyan Oil fields when he Obama & Clinton paid Al Queda to launch a COUP and assassinate Qadaffi.
> 
> Then that wicked man Obama had missiles pulled out of The Ukraine, allowed Putin to take over Crimea and Invade Ukraine, winked at Putin and tossed some dirty blankets to The People of Ukraine instead of defending them.
> 
> He gave Iran $150 Billion Dollars in Obama Bucks to Buy Obama Bombs, from Mother Russia from Putin, as well as pay for Nuclear Scientists, and Rocket Scientists to use our Money to build Nuclear weapons, and to use Our Own Uranium sold to Russia by Obama, delivered to Iran bought with Obama Bucks, which also purchased Russian Expertise to build Nuclear Armed ICBMs to kill Americans and Israelis with.
> 
> YES THERE IS NO DOUBT PUTIN SUPPORTED CLINTON and wanted more sweetheart dirty deals like that.
> 
> If it's a Clinton or an Obama and it's breathing it's selling out America for it's own personal gain.
> View attachment 305987*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paid for by Obama?! Haha. Liar
Click to expand...


----------



## Dragonlady

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> .



Hunter Biden did nothing illegal, unlike Donald Trump, and his staffers, most of whom are now in jail.  It is not illegal to take a job offered that pays big money.  Biden is a Harvard educated lawyer with a good employment history, but he has had his share of substance abuse problems.  But unlike "crack whores", he wasn't doing anything illegal to buy get drugs.

You sure seem to know a lot about Hunter Biden's drug problems, for someone who has never met the man or had a conversation with him, or are you just repeating the lies your masters fed you?  My money is on the latter.


----------



## keepitreal

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!


Better do your homework ...not to mention 






Do a Google search, not only for PrivatBank 
but, also for ABLV AS RIGA LATVIA
and Novatus Holding as well as SEC site


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
Click to expand...

Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Quit selling your soul to Hell to support a party that sold theirs out to The Devil long ago.*


Dragonlady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden did nothing illegal, unlike Donald Trump, and his staffers, most of whom are now in jail.  It is not illegal to take a job offered that pays big money.  Biden is a Harvard educated lawyer with a good employment history, but he has had his share of substance abuse problems.  But unlike "crack whores", he wasn't doing anything illegal to buy get drugs.
> 
> You sure seem to know a lot about Hunter Biden's drug problems, for someone who has never met the man or had a conversation with him, or are you just repeating the lies your masters fed you?  My money is on the latter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

keepitreal said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know who hired Hunter directly,
> but MZ was aware regardless
> 
> Furthermore, how you perceive
> I'm making it sound like they go into the office together
> to shoot the shit by the water cooler, is beyond me
> 
> MZ was on the run, a fugitive, on the Wanted List
> and Hunter was never at Burisma his entire 'tenure'
> 
> Sweet, huh
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, ok, what's your point
> 
> Regardless of when criminal investigations and charges started
> they were still open and ongoing when Hunter joined a company,
> he never physically was present, owned by an Ukraine oligarch
> that was a fugitive and on Ukraine's Wanted List,
> 
> and it was because of Shokin's failure to prosecute corruption
> that MZ's assets were unfrozen, returned and charges dropped
> and THAT'S WHY Joe demanded Shokin be removed
> and threatened to withhold money unless he was
> 
> The thing is, Shokin wasn't responsible
> for the assets being unfrozen,
> nor was he responsible for the charges
> being reduced to tax evasion and dropped....
> 
> That was Lutsenko, the guy who took Shokin's place
> after the Ukrainian Parliament amended legislation
> requiring a law degree and 10 years experience to be a GP
> 
> Lutsenko had NO LAW DEGREE and no experience
> yet, that's who they chose to prosecute corruption
Click to expand...

No no no, you’re all mixed up. Joe fired Shokin because that was his job. That was US foreign policy. It was called for by congress, our executive and our allies. It wasn’t Joe going rogue. Please let that sink in because every time I hear somebody try and claim that Joe was acting on his own covering for Hunter they sound so damn ignorant.


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> Surrender accepted.
> 
> Yep, He, The DNC, and Clinton funded it.
> 
> Don’t you have some more Heroin to sell oppressed Democrats in The Inner City?
> 
> Run along Slave Master
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ok for Obama to ask Russia to attack The Trump campaign with Russian Propaganda when Candidate Trump had done nothing wrong, but not Ok to ask anyone about Joe and Hunter Biden's Money Laundering and Extortion and Bribery Schemes?
> 
> So Weird.
> 
> And just when you thought the world was making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama didn’t ask Russia to attack Trump... that’s a lie. But Trump did literally ask hackers to go after Clinton. It’s on tape.
> 
> 2. It’s fine for trump to ask about the Biden’s. Ask our DOJ... not Ukraine to announce an investigation while stalling their military aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 305986
> *The Existence of a $12 Million Dollar Dossier paid for by Obama & Clinton crafted by The Kremlin and Signed off on by Putin is evidence of Obama The DNC, and Clinton's attempts to rig the 2016 Election with Putin's Help. Obama, Clinton & The DNC paid Putin for that Dossier because they were desperate to defeat Orange Man Bad and felt they had no other choice.
> 
> And when they lost, they weaponized it like a dirty bomb and dropped it right in to The Heart of The FBI, DOJ, NSC, and FISA where their Jihadist Moles carried out their missions to attack our Institutions, The Rule of Law, Civil Rights, and lay siege to The White House for 4 years.
> 
> And then there is the fact Russia gave $145 Million to Clinton as a thank you, and $64 Million to Obama for a book advance through a Russian owned publishing company to write a book he STILL HAS NOT WRITTEN!
> 
> Furthermore, Obama gave Putin 4 of our Aleutian Islands with massive oil and gas deposits under them, and never had Congress sign off on it. Obama & Clinton gave Putin 20% of our Strategic Uranium, gave Putin control of The Libyan Oil fields when he Obama & Clinton paid Al Queda to launch a COUP and assassinate Qadaffi.
> 
> Then that wicked man Obama had missiles pulled out of The Ukraine, allowed Putin to take over Crimea and Invade Ukraine, winked at Putin and tossed some dirty blankets to The People of Ukraine instead of defending them.
> 
> He gave Iran $150 Billion Dollars in Obama Bucks to Buy Obama Bombs, from Mother Russia from Putin, as well as pay for Nuclear Scientists, and Rocket Scientists to use our Money to build Nuclear weapons, and to use Our Own Uranium sold to Russia by Obama, delivered to Iran bought with Obama Bucks, which also purchased Russian Expertise to build Nuclear Armed ICBMs to kill Americans and Israelis with.
> 
> YES THERE IS NO DOUBT PUTIN SUPPORTED CLINTON and wanted more sweetheart dirty deals like that.
> 
> If it's a Clinton or an Obama and it's breathing it's selling out America for it's own personal gain.
> View attachment 305987*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paid for by Obama?! Haha. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

just because you say it or because your hear it in conservative propaganda media, doesn’t make it true. You need facts and evidence to back up those claims. You don’t have it. You are lying


----------



## The Original Tree

*Says the man who lied to us about the moral and ethical integrity of Mueller, who lied to us about The Veracity of The Russian Dossier, and who took Occasion to Ridicule The Honorable Judge Kavanaugh, and call him a Rapist and side with those wicked Demons who did the same.

 You aren’t here to discuss issues, son of Belial.

Otherwise you would not have refused to address all my points about The Muslim Marxist Manchurian Candidate’s Love of Putin and Love of Marxism and Hatred of America!*



Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender accepted.
> 
> Yep, He, The DNC, and Clinton funded it.
> 
> Don’t you have some more Heroin to sell oppressed Democrats in The Inner City?
> 
> Run along Slave Master
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ok for Obama to ask Russia to attack The Trump campaign with Russian Propaganda when Candidate Trump had done nothing wrong, but not Ok to ask anyone about Joe and Hunter Biden's Money Laundering and Extortion and Bribery Schemes?
> 
> So Weird.
> 
> And just when you thought the world was making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama didn’t ask Russia to attack Trump... that’s a lie. But Trump did literally ask hackers to go after Clinton. It’s on tape.
> 
> 2. It’s fine for trump to ask about the Biden’s. Ask our DOJ... not Ukraine to announce an investigation while stalling their military aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 305986
> *The Existence of a $12 Million Dollar Dossier paid for by Obama & Clinton crafted by The Kremlin and Signed off on by Putin is evidence of Obama The DNC, and Clinton's attempts to rig the 2016 Election with Putin's Help. Obama, Clinton & The DNC paid Putin for that Dossier because they were desperate to defeat Orange Man Bad and felt they had no other choice.
> 
> And when they lost, they weaponized it like a dirty bomb and dropped it right in to The Heart of The FBI, DOJ, NSC, and FISA where their Jihadist Moles carried out their missions to attack our Institutions, The Rule of Law, Civil Rights, and lay siege to The White House for 4 years.
> 
> And then there is the fact Russia gave $145 Million to Clinton as a thank you, and $64 Million to Obama for a book advance through a Russian owned publishing company to write a book he STILL HAS NOT WRITTEN!
> 
> Furthermore, Obama gave Putin 4 of our Aleutian Islands with massive oil and gas deposits under them, and never had Congress sign off on it. Obama & Clinton gave Putin 20% of our Strategic Uranium, gave Putin control of The Libyan Oil fields when he Obama & Clinton paid Al Queda to launch a COUP and assassinate Qadaffi.
> 
> Then that wicked man Obama had missiles pulled out of The Ukraine, allowed Putin to take over Crimea and Invade Ukraine, winked at Putin and tossed some dirty blankets to The People of Ukraine instead of defending them.
> 
> He gave Iran $150 Billion Dollars in Obama Bucks to Buy Obama Bombs, from Mother Russia from Putin, as well as pay for Nuclear Scientists, and Rocket Scientists to use our Money to build Nuclear weapons, and to use Our Own Uranium sold to Russia by Obama, delivered to Iran bought with Obama Bucks, which also purchased Russian Expertise to build Nuclear Armed ICBMs to kill Americans and Israelis with.
> 
> YES THERE IS NO DOUBT PUTIN SUPPORTED CLINTON and wanted more sweetheart dirty deals like that.
> 
> If it's a Clinton or an Obama and it's breathing it's selling out America for it's own personal gain.
> View attachment 305987*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paid for by Obama?! Haha. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because you say it or because your hear it in conservative propaganda media, doesn’t make it true. You need facts and evidence to back up those claims. You don’t have it. You are lying
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

keepitreal said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better do your homework ...not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a Google search, not only for PrivatBank
> but, also for ABLV AS RIGA LATVIA
> and Novatus Holding as well as SEC site
Click to expand...

i don’t know what you think you’re proving


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
Click to expand...

How about Impeached Trump's...?


----------



## The Original Tree

*You can prove nothing to a man who has seared his conscience with a hot iron.*


Slade3200 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better do your homework ...not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a Google search, not only for PrivatBank
> but, also for ABLV AS RIGA LATVIA
> and Novatus Holding as well as SEC site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don’t know what you think you’re proving
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Coward Returns!

Welcome back Faun of Satan.*



Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Impeached Trump's...?
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
Click to expand...

I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different. 

Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
Click to expand...




thats what the documents claim,,,and biden having an account is irrelevant,,,


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *Says the man who lied to us about the moral and ethical integrity of Mueller, who lied to us about The Veracity of The Russian Dossier, and who took Occasion to Ridicule The Honorable Judge Kavanaugh, and call him a Rapist and side with those wicked Demons who did the same.
> 
> You aren’t here to discuss issues, son of Belial.
> 
> Otherwise you would not have refused to address all my points about The Muslim Marxist Manchurian Candidate’s Love of Putin and Love of Marxism and Hatred of America!*
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender accepted.
> 
> Yep, He, The DNC, and Clinton funded it.
> 
> Don’t you have some more Heroin to sell oppressed Democrats in The Inner City?
> 
> Run along Slave Master
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama didn’t ask Russia to attack Trump... that’s a lie. But Trump did literally ask hackers to go after Clinton. It’s on tape.
> 
> 2. It’s fine for trump to ask about the Biden’s. Ask our DOJ... not Ukraine to announce an investigation while stalling their military aid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305986
> *The Existence of a $12 Million Dollar Dossier paid for by Obama & Clinton crafted by The Kremlin and Signed off on by Putin is evidence of Obama The DNC, and Clinton's attempts to rig the 2016 Election with Putin's Help. Obama, Clinton & The DNC paid Putin for that Dossier because they were desperate to defeat Orange Man Bad and felt they had no other choice.
> 
> And when they lost, they weaponized it like a dirty bomb and dropped it right in to The Heart of The FBI, DOJ, NSC, and FISA where their Jihadist Moles carried out their missions to attack our Institutions, The Rule of Law, Civil Rights, and lay siege to The White House for 4 years.
> 
> And then there is the fact Russia gave $145 Million to Clinton as a thank you, and $64 Million to Obama for a book advance through a Russian owned publishing company to write a book he STILL HAS NOT WRITTEN!
> 
> Furthermore, Obama gave Putin 4 of our Aleutian Islands with massive oil and gas deposits under them, and never had Congress sign off on it. Obama & Clinton gave Putin 20% of our Strategic Uranium, gave Putin control of The Libyan Oil fields when he Obama & Clinton paid Al Queda to launch a COUP and assassinate Qadaffi.
> 
> Then that wicked man Obama had missiles pulled out of The Ukraine, allowed Putin to take over Crimea and Invade Ukraine, winked at Putin and tossed some dirty blankets to The People of Ukraine instead of defending them.
> 
> He gave Iran $150 Billion Dollars in Obama Bucks to Buy Obama Bombs, from Mother Russia from Putin, as well as pay for Nuclear Scientists, and Rocket Scientists to use our Money to build Nuclear weapons, and to use Our Own Uranium sold to Russia by Obama, delivered to Iran bought with Obama Bucks, which also purchased Russian Expertise to build Nuclear Armed ICBMs to kill Americans and Israelis with.
> 
> YES THERE IS NO DOUBT PUTIN SUPPORTED CLINTON and wanted more sweetheart dirty deals like that.
> 
> If it's a Clinton or an Obama and it's breathing it's selling out America for it's own personal gain.
> View attachment 305987*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paid for by Obama?! Haha. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because you say it or because your hear it in conservative propaganda media, doesn’t make it true. You need facts and evidence to back up those claims. You don’t have it. You are lying
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I didn’t refuse, I just didn’t read them. I rarely get past a sentence or two of yours before I reply. I see a lie and I reply that’s my rule. You can’t get past a sentence or two without lying so the rest of your blather never gets read. Sorry. Not sorry


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
Click to expand...



you need to let go of the TDS a little


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
Click to expand...

Triggered. 

Yeah, there's also Impeached Trump's personal attorney, formerly with Igor and Parnas, doing investigations.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
Click to expand...



the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> You can prove nothing to a man who has seared his conscience with a hot iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better do your homework ...not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a Google search, not only for PrivatBank
> but, also for ABLV AS RIGA LATVIA
> and Novatus Holding as well as SEC site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don’t know what you think you’re proving
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Agreed, which is why I stopped trying to prove things to you a while ago. There’s no mystery you’re just here to troll.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG Barr confirms they are reviewing Ukraine information on Hunter Biden from Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing information that Rudy sends them is not an investigation based on credible evidence. It means they are vetting intel that they specifically state is suspect to be Russian disinformation. If I called the FBI and told them you were a pedophile does that mean there’s evidence that you’re a pedophile and you’re being investigated for pedophilia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK,,,THE doj ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES THAT DO INVESTIGATIONS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered.
> 
> Yeah, there's also Impeached Trump's personal attorney, formerly with Igor and Parnas, doing investigations.
Click to expand...



OK,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the documents claim,,,and biden having an account is irrelevant,,,
Click to expand...

All of the accusations have been irrelevant in the Biden smear. Haven’t seen anything credible yet


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what the documents claim,,,and biden having an account is irrelevant,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the accusations have been irrelevant in the Biden smear. Haven’t seen anything credible yet
Click to expand...



thats understandable...


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> 
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you need to let go of the TDS a little
Click to expand...

Oh wow, TDS, how original. Good one


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hunter Biden will sue Trump, Rudy, Pompeo, Mulvaney, Bondi & the entire Trump ratpack until they're forced to sell pencils on a street corner to eat. In Pam's case, she can peddle her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,
Click to expand...

I’m talking about the Biden situation. I’m using an analogy to make a point. Do I need to explain how the analogy relates to Biden or can you figure it out and respond accordingly?


----------



## The Original Tree

*I don’t blame you.  Truth Burns the Eyes of Devils if they see it and burns The Ears of Demons if they hear it.

So it is also with you.

And so I smite thee with those things which hurt you to hear, and burn you to see....and therefore you flee.

All cowards flee when the battle is lost, rather than fight to the end and reserve what little measure of honor they may still possess.*



Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Says the man who lied to us about the moral and ethical integrity of Mueller, who lied to us about The Veracity of The Russian Dossier, and who took Occasion to Ridicule The Honorable Judge Kavanaugh, and call him a Rapist and side with those wicked Demons who did the same.
> 
> You aren’t here to discuss issues, son of Belial.
> 
> Otherwise you would not have refused to address all my points about The Muslim Marxist Manchurian Candidate’s Love of Putin and Love of Marxism and Hatred of America!*
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender accepted.
> 
> Yep, He, The DNC, and Clinton funded it.
> 
> Don’t you have some more Heroin to sell oppressed Democrats in The Inner City?
> 
> Run along Slave Master
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305986
> *The Existence of a $12 Million Dollar Dossier paid for by Obama & Clinton crafted by The Kremlin and Signed off on by Putin is evidence of Obama The DNC, and Clinton's attempts to rig the 2016 Election with Putin's Help. Obama, Clinton & The DNC paid Putin for that Dossier because they were desperate to defeat Orange Man Bad and felt they had no other choice.
> 
> And when they lost, they weaponized it like a dirty bomb and dropped it right in to The Heart of The FBI, DOJ, NSC, and FISA where their Jihadist Moles carried out their missions to attack our Institutions, The Rule of Law, Civil Rights, and lay siege to The White House for 4 years.
> 
> And then there is the fact Russia gave $145 Million to Clinton as a thank you, and $64 Million to Obama for a book advance through a Russian owned publishing company to write a book he STILL HAS NOT WRITTEN!
> 
> Furthermore, Obama gave Putin 4 of our Aleutian Islands with massive oil and gas deposits under them, and never had Congress sign off on it. Obama & Clinton gave Putin 20% of our Strategic Uranium, gave Putin control of The Libyan Oil fields when he Obama & Clinton paid Al Queda to launch a COUP and assassinate Qadaffi.
> 
> Then that wicked man Obama had missiles pulled out of The Ukraine, allowed Putin to take over Crimea and Invade Ukraine, winked at Putin and tossed some dirty blankets to The People of Ukraine instead of defending them.
> 
> He gave Iran $150 Billion Dollars in Obama Bucks to Buy Obama Bombs, from Mother Russia from Putin, as well as pay for Nuclear Scientists, and Rocket Scientists to use our Money to build Nuclear weapons, and to use Our Own Uranium sold to Russia by Obama, delivered to Iran bought with Obama Bucks, which also purchased Russian Expertise to build Nuclear Armed ICBMs to kill Americans and Israelis with.
> 
> YES THERE IS NO DOUBT PUTIN SUPPORTED CLINTON and wanted more sweetheart dirty deals like that.
> 
> If it's a Clinton or an Obama and it's breathing it's selling out America for it's own personal gain.
> View attachment 305987*
> 
> 
> 
> Paid for by Obama?! Haha. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because you say it or because your hear it in conservative propaganda media, doesn’t make it true. You need facts and evidence to back up those claims. You don’t have it. You are lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t refuse, I just didn’t read them. I rarely get past a sentence or two of yours before I reply. I see a lie and I reply that’s my rule. You can’t get past a sentence or two without lying so the rest of your blather never gets read. Sorry. Not sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Obama and Biden made their riches off of anyone they could. Whether selling out to Ukraine, Russia or China was immaterial to them & what was Evil, they called Good. 

Their God, like your God was Filthy Lucre.*



Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m talking about the Biden situation. I’m using an analogy to make a point. Do I need to explain how the analogy relates to Biden or can you figure it out and respond accordingly?
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> I don’t blame you.  Truth Burns the Eyes of Devils if they see it and burns The Ears of Demons if they hear it.
> 
> So it is also with you.
> 
> And so I smite thee with those things which hurt you to hear, and and burn you to see....and therefore you flee.
> 
> All cowards flee when the battle is lost, rather than fight to the end and reserve what little measure of honor they may still possess.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Says the man who lied to us about the moral and ethical integrity of Mueller, who lied to us about The Veracity of The Russian Dossier, and who took Occasion to Ridicule The Honorable Judge Kavanaugh, and call him a Rapist and side with those wicked Demons who did the same.
> 
> You aren’t here to discuss issues, son of Belial.
> 
> Otherwise you would not have refused to address all my points about The Muslim Marxist Manchurian Candidate’s Love of Putin and Love of Marxism and Hatred of America!*
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender accepted.
> 
> Yep, He, The DNC, and Clinton funded it.
> 
> Don’t you have some more Heroin to sell oppressed Democrats in The Inner City?
> 
> Run along Slave Master
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paid for by Obama?! Haha. Liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because you say it or because your hear it in conservative propaganda media, doesn’t make it true. You need facts and evidence to back up those claims. You don’t have it. You are lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t refuse, I just didn’t read them. I rarely get past a sentence or two of yours before I reply. I see a lie and I reply that’s my rule. You can’t get past a sentence or two without lying so the rest of your blather never gets read. Sorry. Not sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your words don’t hurt me. You give yourself way too much credit. I laugh at you and see you as a dishonest troll who can’t back up anything he says. Nothing more.


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *Obama and Biden made their riches off of anyone they could. Whether selling out to Ukraine, Russia or China was immaterial to them.
> 
> Their God, like your God was Filthy Lucre.*
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m talking about the Biden situation. I’m using an analogy to make a point. Do I need to explain how the analogy relates to Biden or can you figure it out and respond accordingly?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yawn...


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you need to let go of the TDS a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, TDS, how original. Good one
Click to expand...



it fits,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they havent sued anyone speaks volumes to the whole thing,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m talking about the Biden situation. I’m using an analogy to make a point. Do I need to explain how the analogy relates to Biden or can you figure it out and respond accordingly?
Click to expand...



in otherwords you were spewing bullshit,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you need to let go of the TDS a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, TDS, how original. Good one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it fits,,
Click to expand...

I realize our dear leader is setting the super mature example of name calling in lieu of actually discussing substance, something you seem to have adapted to just fine, but I don’t really care what you want to call me. TDS snowflake libtard douchemuffin... let’s just go with that. Now that that’s clear can we move on or do you want to add something?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you need to let go of the TDS a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, TDS, how original. Good one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it fits,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize our dear leader is setting the super mature example of name calling in lieu of actually discussing substance, something you seem to have adapted to just fine, but I don’t really care what you want to call me. TDS snowflake libtard douchemuffin... let’s just go with that. Now that that’s clear can we move on or do you want to add something?
Click to expand...


waiting,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn’t... his dad is in the middle of running for POTUS. They are going to stay as quiet about this as possible and not fan the flames and draw more attention to this silly story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m talking about the Biden situation. I’m using an analogy to make a point. Do I need to explain how the analogy relates to Biden or can you figure it out and respond accordingly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in otherwords you were spewing bullshit,,,
Click to expand...

Not at all. I was make an actual analogy. They are used to give perspective towards a point. Did you not understand the analogy? Need me to explain it to you?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...



you forgot to show how I lied,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> did joe tell you this?? or are you being sarcastic again??
> 
> one thing that gets me is everyone knew this guy was corrupt and being investigated from many different directions and countries, so why did joe not try and stop hunter from getting into the middle of all of it???
> one reason could be he doesnt care about hunter since hes been an embarrassment,, the other could be the profit they stood to make if they got away with it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m talking about the Biden situation. I’m using an analogy to make a point. Do I need to explain how the analogy relates to Biden or can you figure it out and respond accordingly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in otherwords you were spewing bullshit,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. I was make an actual analogy. They are used to give perspective towards a point. Did you not understand the analogy? Need me to explain it to you?
Click to expand...



I would suggest you study the english language a little more before you do


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *The Coward Returns!
> 
> Welcome back Faun of Satan.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter as absolutely had business relationships with shady characters. Same goes for Trump, his kids, and most every major business player on the world stage. If Hunter committed a crime then show evidence. But showing that he knew a guy or was part of the board for a company that invested in another company who had a corrupt partner is rather absurd. Those are the lines being drawn here to try and make Hunter look bad all with the intent to make his dad look bad and bomb his campaign. It’s very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Impeached Trump's...?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



You're still as crazy as ever, Stumpy.


----------



## The Original Tree

*How can a man like you prove lies?

We undo your lies every day and when we undo one, you spin another, and that one is undone and so it will be until the Day of Your Judgment.*




Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can prove nothing to a man who has seared his conscience with a hot iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better do your homework ...not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a Google search, not only for PrivatBank
> but, also for ABLV AS RIGA LATVIA
> and Novatus Holding as well as SEC site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don’t know what you think you’re proving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, which is why I stopped trying to prove things to you a while ago. There’s no mystery you’re just here to troll.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Coward Returns!
> 
> Welcome back Faun of Satan.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need help in bombing his campaign.  He is and has been taking care of that single handedly.  Insulting and using threatening stance and language against HIS OWN fucking voting base.  YCMTSU.  He's lost it.  Not enough brain cells left?  Who knows, but he's a train wreck right now.  Hard to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Impeached Trump's...?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're still as crazy as ever, Stumpy.
Click to expand...


*In your absence while you fled this wicked place there were many Heil Schifflers said in your honor to save face.*


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot to show how I lied,,,
Click to expand...

I figured it was beyond evident. But ok, here ya go...

Privatbank was owned by Ihor Kolomoisky.

Ihor Kolomoisky *is not* Mykola Zlochevsky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ukrainian tycoon's sacred cow seized by state


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Coward Returns!
> 
> Welcome back Faun of Satan.*
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not a great campaigner but he isn’t running to be a campaigner he is running to be the president. We’ve seen him as VP for 8 years. He is a kind and compassionate guy that most people like... Despite the smears painting him as a criminal on his last leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his current problems are mental stability,,,not his record,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Impeached Trump's...?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're still as crazy as ever, Stumpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In your absence while you fled this wicked place there were many Heil Schiffler’s said in your honor to save face.*
Click to expand...

LOL 

By "absence," you mean living life. You should try it sometime, Stumpy.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Trump still owns his hotels, golf courses and many other enterprises. If Trump got busted committing crimes as president, let’s say he embezzled money or something... would you damn the board of directs of all his businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the topic is biden not trump,,,if you want  to talk about him there are several threads already started abput him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m talking about the Biden situation. I’m using an analogy to make a point. Do I need to explain how the analogy relates to Biden or can you figure it out and respond accordingly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in otherwords you were spewing bullshit,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. I was make an actual analogy. They are used to give perspective towards a point. Did you not understand the analogy? Need me to explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you study the english language a little more before you do
Click to expand...

Why? Does it not make sense to you?


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *How can a man like you prove lies?
> 
> We undo your lies every day and when we undo one, you spin another, and that one is undone and so it will be until the Day of Your Judgment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can prove nothing to a man who has seared his conscience with a hot iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you left out he owned the bank where 1.5 billion dollars of US tax money went missing,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you say so... whoa, I wonder if Biden had a bank account with that bank... dude, that could be the nail in the coffin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better do your homework ...not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a Google search, not only for PrivatBank
> but, also for ABLV AS RIGA LATVIA
> and Novatus Holding as well as SEC site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don’t know what you think you’re proving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, which is why I stopped trying to prove things to you a while ago. There’s no mystery you’re just here to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Brilliant. How about you point out my last lie and show why it’s a lie. Give it your best shot


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burisma owner MZ had fled Ukraine by the time
> Hunter joined the board
> 
> If Shokin was removed because he dropped the ball
> on the money enrichment charges against MZ
> and London unfreezed the money and it was returned to him
> 
> Why did Joe have a problem with Shokin not doing his job
> but no problem with his son working for the guy
> Shokin let 'get away'....does that make sense to you
> 
> Does it make sense that the VP son is working for
> a Ukraine oligarch who has a slew of
> criminal corruption cases pending and has fled the country
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
Click to expand...

and this becomes my point - 

when you like someone, you give them every benefit of doubt. - ie our hillary discussions. it was all "it could have been private mail, you don't know!"

all well and good but ANYONE deleting requested materials or going through the motions she did to hide those is hiding something. you went with excuse #1 and didn't hold her to any standard you'd hold a stranger to.

trump says something on a phone call, WHAM. he's guilty.

the huge difference between us it would seem is i don't care if i like someone or not, i'm going to make every effort to judge by the same set of standards. you start to get mad because yes, i do bulldog and force the issue. it makes zero sense to me to look the other way on things for people you like and in essence, make up shit and take big reaches to connect the dots you have shown time and again you won't allow done to people you like.

that - in my book - is classic hypocrisy.

will i want to give people i like the benefit of doubt and refuse to do that on people i hate? you're right that it *is* human nature, but if you call *me* on it i'm going to ask, am i? am i using 2 different sets of standards? it's a given i don't like hillary but if she was accused of something i'm not going to assume it's true just because i hate her.

look around these days - how many people make shit up on a constant basis just to satisfy their emotional needs?  should i believe them then? no. i don't. i wouldn't instantly believe something bad about hillary regardless of the circumstances. when they were blamed for child porn out of the pizza place (or whatever food place it was) i called bullshit til more evidence can be brought in. those are heavy charges to lob and should not be done lightly nor believed "willy nilly".

bill clinton to pedofile island - well sure. he made a lot of trips he denies and there was that painting of him in the blue dress that freaked me out but that was epstein. i doubt bill posted for it. so until we have some ladies come forward and describe williams johnson in court, i'm not going to dive into pedo-talk and accuse him because i don't like him.

but as you confess, you will be more critical and hold people you don't like to a higher standard. then go "we all do it".

no, slade. we do not. esp if called on it. when i call you on it, you dig in and i bulldog a whole lot harder and it pisses you off.

so when you see any potential future discussions of ours go off course, it's likely because you won't even try to find some middle / common ground and allow people you like to get away with things i never would.

if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".

but people you don't like you forgo all that and we go straight to attack. not verification.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".



Do you really go by one standard? Because this was investigated and Clinton was not indicted on obstruction of justice or deleting evidence. 

The reasons are well documented. Do you accept them?


----------



## DBA

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really go by one standard? Because this was investigated and Clinton was not indicted on obstruction of justice or deleting evidence.
> 
> The reasons are well documented. Do you accept them?
Click to expand...


Are you saying if a person is investigated and the person is found innocent, we should let it go? Novel idea.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really go by one standard? Because this was investigated and Clinton was not indicted on obstruction of justice or deleting evidence.
> 
> The reasons are well documented. Do you accept them?
Click to expand...

the corruptions of those finding her innocent is well documented as well.

now - are we to go by "documentation" as a simple term or would you care to define it? given we're never going to agree on something, why bother?

i think clinton is guilty as sin. you don't play the games she played if innocent. you don't delete requested information if innocent. comey and others say they treated her different as she was projected to become president. the same people who cry out NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW - even presidents; was holding her to another standard.

"she didn't intend to".

given the context of which you asked the question however, while i feel she's guilty, i also think people need to give it up and move on. i bring up her actions to illustrate points, not to demand she pays for her "crimes".  now if you want to say it's ignorant to say people covered for her, please then link me to the posts where people say barr is a trump stooge and letting him get away with shit and i want to see your even handed protest of these remarks. i mean, he's official and ergo, according to the defense of hillary, the final word.

unless they don't like the word.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> i think clinton is guilty as sin.



That's what I thought. You think this without evidence to support it. You claim to hold people to the same standards but this demonstrates otherwise. 

The reasons for her declination are well documented in Comey's FBI report on the investigation, in his testimony, in the Horowitz report on the investigation. This has been investigated so thoroughly, it's hard for me to believe someone who would consider themselves fair minded (as you try to claim) would still claim that she's guilty as sin.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think clinton is guilty as sin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. You think this without evidence to support it. You claim to hold people to the same standards but this demonstrates otherwise.
> 
> The reasons for her declination are well documented in Comey's FBI report on the investigation, in his testimony, in the Horowitz report on the investigation. This has been investigated so thoroughly, it's hard for me to believe someone who would consider themselves fair minded (as you try to claim) would still claim that she's guilty as sin.
Click to expand...

i have given my evidence. you don't delete requested data. you don't try to alter it. you don't lie about it. and she did lie. comey himself said she did but didn't mean to.

i have listed my reasons ad nausea. i provided a timeline and you just said "hack" as if that was the end of it.

so your counters, at best, are lacking anything more than LIAR.

trump has done nothing even close to all this yet look at y'all go off on him. when i ask what he did, i get "go read this war and peace novel, it's in there!"

as you've more or less done countless times.

so in short, you're a fuckwad joe with lopsided tits and i'm done bantering with you.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> i have given my evidence. you don't delete requested data. you don't try to alter it. you don't lie about it. and she did lie. comey himself said she did but didn't mean to.



She never lied to the FBI. She didn’t delete requested data. The computer tech deleted the data after the subpoena was issued. Clinton didn’t.

we have far more evidence exposing Trump’s corruption than Clinton’s but you’ll claim one is guilty as sin and the other is totally innocent.


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound like Hunter was hired by MZ and they would go into the office together to shoot the shit by the water cooler.
> 
> In reality MZ owned several company’s, Burisma along with the Ukrainian gas and oil producers Aldea, Pari, Esko-Pivnich, and the First Ukrainian Petroleum Company and the investment group Brociti Investments.
> 
> Also he was a politician... the Minister of Ecology at the time he was accused of his crimes. This linkage between Hunter and MZ takes a few leaps to get there
> 
> 
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this becomes my point -
> 
> when you like someone, you give them every benefit of doubt. - ie our hillary discussions. it was all "it could have been private mail, you don't know!"
> 
> all well and good but ANYONE deleting requested materials or going through the motions she did to hide those is hiding something. you went with excuse #1 and didn't hold her to any standard you'd hold a stranger to.
> 
> trump says something on a phone call, WHAM. he's guilty.
> 
> the huge difference between us it would seem is i don't care if i like someone or not, i'm going to make every effort to judge by the same set of standards. you start to get mad because yes, i do bulldog and force the issue. it makes zero sense to me to look the other way on things for people you like and in essence, make up shit and take big reaches to connect the dots you have shown time and again you won't allow done to people you like.
> 
> that - in my book - is classic hypocrisy.
> 
> will i want to give people i like the benefit of doubt and refuse to do that on people i hate? you're right that it *is* human nature, but if you call *me* on it i'm going to ask, am i? am i using 2 different sets of standards? it's a given i don't like hillary but if she was accused of something i'm not going to assume it's true just because i hate her.
> 
> look around these days - how many people make shit up on a constant basis just to satisfy their emotional needs?  should i believe them then? no. i don't. i wouldn't instantly believe something bad about hillary regardless of the circumstances. when they were blamed for child porn out of the pizza place (or whatever food place it was) i called bullshit til more evidence can be brought in. those are heavy charges to lob and should not be done lightly nor believed "willy nilly".
> 
> bill clinton to pedofile island - well sure. he made a lot of trips he denies and there was that painting of him in the blue dress that freaked me out but that was epstein. i doubt bill posted for it. so until we have some ladies come forward and describe williams johnson in court, i'm not going to dive into pedo-talk and accuse him because i don't like him.
> 
> but as you confess, you will be more critical and hold people you don't like to a higher standard. then go "we all do it".
> 
> no, slade. we do not. esp if called on it. when i call you on it, you dig in and i bulldog a whole lot harder and it pisses you off.
> 
> so when you see any potential future discussions of ours go off course, it's likely because you won't even try to find some middle / common ground and allow people you like to get away with things i never would.
> 
> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".
> 
> but people you don't like you forgo all that and we go straight to attack. not verification.
Click to expand...

Sorry Ice but you don’t pass the purity test as you’ve just laid out. How do I know this? Easy, because it is pretty predictable which side of each issue you are going to come down on. You more often than not defend arguments supporting the Right and are more critical of the Left. And that’s fine. That’s good. Because you are also open minded and able to call things out on both sides. That’s why I used to enjoy engaging with you. I like to think I’m the same way. Yes I lean Left and am very critical of Trump who I see as a con man, but I enjoy having my positions challenged and facts brought to the table. I’ve conceded arguments to many posters and thanked them for the debate. You used to be one of these people. 

The problem I’ve had with you lately is you don’t engage anymore. You take most recent conversations to the “hypocrisy” argument, which really doesn’t prove a damn thing. It simply derails the debate, distracts from the points being made, and takes things to a personal level which is unnecessary. 

Frankly, it doesn’t matter how I feel, or who I give the benefit of the doubt to or if I’m a hypocrite or not. I’m either making valid points or I’m not. If I’m not then my argument can be beaten through simple debate. I can easily switch my position and argue Trumps side and go against my “personal feelings”, because how I feel really doesn’t matter. 

I just want to get back to debating issues. I’m at the end of my rope with you playing the personal hypocrisy game every time there’s a debate going on. This is my last attempt to lay it all out and nip it in the bud because I once had respect for you and genuinely enjoyed our debates. You were my favorite poster on this board for a spell. Ever since the Clinton discussion you've carried a chip on your shoulder. I’ve tried making peace many times but you continue to bring it up and don’t seem able to let it go. 

If you just can’t let it go then please do us both a favor and block me or don’t engage. I’d prefer to go back to our old way of debating and hope you can make the change. This is the last time I’m going off topic to discuss my personal hypocrisy. Beat my arguments on their face or share your point of view but if you need to go personal then please don’t engage. It’s old and I’m done.


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> odd.
> 
> that's the same thing i say about you when it comes to "forgiving" those on the left, or attacking those on the right.
> 
> you certainly don't apply evenly what you are asking for.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this becomes my point -
> 
> when you like someone, you give them every benefit of doubt. - ie our hillary discussions. it was all "it could have been private mail, you don't know!"
> 
> all well and good but ANYONE deleting requested materials or going through the motions she did to hide those is hiding something. you went with excuse #1 and didn't hold her to any standard you'd hold a stranger to.
> 
> trump says something on a phone call, WHAM. he's guilty.
> 
> the huge difference between us it would seem is i don't care if i like someone or not, i'm going to make every effort to judge by the same set of standards. you start to get mad because yes, i do bulldog and force the issue. it makes zero sense to me to look the other way on things for people you like and in essence, make up shit and take big reaches to connect the dots you have shown time and again you won't allow done to people you like.
> 
> that - in my book - is classic hypocrisy.
> 
> will i want to give people i like the benefit of doubt and refuse to do that on people i hate? you're right that it *is* human nature, but if you call *me* on it i'm going to ask, am i? am i using 2 different sets of standards? it's a given i don't like hillary but if she was accused of something i'm not going to assume it's true just because i hate her.
> 
> look around these days - how many people make shit up on a constant basis just to satisfy their emotional needs?  should i believe them then? no. i don't. i wouldn't instantly believe something bad about hillary regardless of the circumstances. when they were blamed for child porn out of the pizza place (or whatever food place it was) i called bullshit til more evidence can be brought in. those are heavy charges to lob and should not be done lightly nor believed "willy nilly".
> 
> bill clinton to pedofile island - well sure. he made a lot of trips he denies and there was that painting of him in the blue dress that freaked me out but that was epstein. i doubt bill posted for it. so until we have some ladies come forward and describe williams johnson in court, i'm not going to dive into pedo-talk and accuse him because i don't like him.
> 
> but as you confess, you will be more critical and hold people you don't like to a higher standard. then go "we all do it".
> 
> no, slade. we do not. esp if called on it. when i call you on it, you dig in and i bulldog a whole lot harder and it pisses you off.
> 
> so when you see any potential future discussions of ours go off course, it's likely because you won't even try to find some middle / common ground and allow people you like to get away with things i never would.
> 
> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".
> 
> but people you don't like you forgo all that and we go straight to attack. not verification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Ice but you don’t pass the purity test as you’ve just laid out. How do I know this? Easy, because it is pretty predictable which side of each issue you are going to come down on. You more often than not defend arguments supporting the Right and are more critical of the Left. And that’s fine. That’s good. Because you are also open minded and able to call things out on both sides. That’s why I used to enjoy engaging with you. I like to think I’m the same way. Yes I lean Left and am very critical of Trump who I see as a con man, but I enjoy having my positions challenged and facts brought to the table. I’ve conceded arguments to many posters and thanked them for the debate. You used to be one of these people.
> 
> The problem I’ve had with you lately is you don’t engage anymore. You take most recent conversations to the “hypocrisy” argument, which really doesn’t prove a damn thing. It simply derails the debate, distracts from the points being made, and takes things to a personal level which is unnecessary.
> 
> Frankly, it doesn’t matter how I feel, or who I give the benefit of the doubt to or if I’m a hypocrite or not. I’m either making valid points or I’m not. If I’m not then my argument can be beaten through simple debate. I can easily switch my position and argue Trumps side and go against my “personal feelings”, because how I feel really doesn’t matter.
> 
> I just want to get back to debating issues. I’m at the end of my rope with you playing the personal hypocrisy game every time there’s a debate going on. This is my last attempt to lay it all out and nip it in the bud because I once had respect for you and genuinely enjoyed our debates. You were my favorite poster on this board for a spell. Ever since the Clinton discussion you've carried a chip on your shoulder. I’ve tried making peace many times but you continue to bring it up and don’t seem able to let it go.
> 
> If you just can’t let it go then please do us both a favor and block me or don’t engage. I’d prefer to go back to our old way of debating and hope you can make the change. This is the last time I’m going off topic to discuss my personal hypocrisy. Beat my arguments on their face or share your point of view but if you need to go personal then please don’t engage. It’s old and I’m done.
Click to expand...

mostly because I've found engaging with you pointless. 

I try to come to a finality. 
you, by your own words, enjoy the back and forth. 

We are in it for different reasons. I want to come to an agreememt and you want to talk til the world ends.


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because I’m a biased snowflake. You’re just gonna have to beat my arguments with logic and facts because if you focus on hypocrisy then your never going to get to the actual substance we are debating.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this becomes my point -
> 
> when you like someone, you give them every benefit of doubt. - ie our hillary discussions. it was all "it could have been private mail, you don't know!"
> 
> all well and good but ANYONE deleting requested materials or going through the motions she did to hide those is hiding something. you went with excuse #1 and didn't hold her to any standard you'd hold a stranger to.
> 
> trump says something on a phone call, WHAM. he's guilty.
> 
> the huge difference between us it would seem is i don't care if i like someone or not, i'm going to make every effort to judge by the same set of standards. you start to get mad because yes, i do bulldog and force the issue. it makes zero sense to me to look the other way on things for people you like and in essence, make up shit and take big reaches to connect the dots you have shown time and again you won't allow done to people you like.
> 
> that - in my book - is classic hypocrisy.
> 
> will i want to give people i like the benefit of doubt and refuse to do that on people i hate? you're right that it *is* human nature, but if you call *me* on it i'm going to ask, am i? am i using 2 different sets of standards? it's a given i don't like hillary but if she was accused of something i'm not going to assume it's true just because i hate her.
> 
> look around these days - how many people make shit up on a constant basis just to satisfy their emotional needs?  should i believe them then? no. i don't. i wouldn't instantly believe something bad about hillary regardless of the circumstances. when they were blamed for child porn out of the pizza place (or whatever food place it was) i called bullshit til more evidence can be brought in. those are heavy charges to lob and should not be done lightly nor believed "willy nilly".
> 
> bill clinton to pedofile island - well sure. he made a lot of trips he denies and there was that painting of him in the blue dress that freaked me out but that was epstein. i doubt bill posted for it. so until we have some ladies come forward and describe williams johnson in court, i'm not going to dive into pedo-talk and accuse him because i don't like him.
> 
> but as you confess, you will be more critical and hold people you don't like to a higher standard. then go "we all do it".
> 
> no, slade. we do not. esp if called on it. when i call you on it, you dig in and i bulldog a whole lot harder and it pisses you off.
> 
> so when you see any potential future discussions of ours go off course, it's likely because you won't even try to find some middle / common ground and allow people you like to get away with things i never would.
> 
> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".
> 
> but people you don't like you forgo all that and we go straight to attack. not verification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Ice but you don’t pass the purity test as you’ve just laid out. How do I know this? Easy, because it is pretty predictable which side of each issue you are going to come down on. You more often than not defend arguments supporting the Right and are more critical of the Left. And that’s fine. That’s good. Because you are also open minded and able to call things out on both sides. That’s why I used to enjoy engaging with you. I like to think I’m the same way. Yes I lean Left and am very critical of Trump who I see as a con man, but I enjoy having my positions challenged and facts brought to the table. I’ve conceded arguments to many posters and thanked them for the debate. You used to be one of these people.
> 
> The problem I’ve had with you lately is you don’t engage anymore. You take most recent conversations to the “hypocrisy” argument, which really doesn’t prove a damn thing. It simply derails the debate, distracts from the points being made, and takes things to a personal level which is unnecessary.
> 
> Frankly, it doesn’t matter how I feel, or who I give the benefit of the doubt to or if I’m a hypocrite or not. I’m either making valid points or I’m not. If I’m not then my argument can be beaten through simple debate. I can easily switch my position and argue Trumps side and go against my “personal feelings”, because how I feel really doesn’t matter.
> 
> I just want to get back to debating issues. I’m at the end of my rope with you playing the personal hypocrisy game every time there’s a debate going on. This is my last attempt to lay it all out and nip it in the bud because I once had respect for you and genuinely enjoyed our debates. You were my favorite poster on this board for a spell. Ever since the Clinton discussion you've carried a chip on your shoulder. I’ve tried making peace many times but you continue to bring it up and don’t seem able to let it go.
> 
> If you just can’t let it go then please do us both a favor and block me or don’t engage. I’d prefer to go back to our old way of debating and hope you can make the change. This is the last time I’m going off topic to discuss my personal hypocrisy. Beat my arguments on their face or share your point of view but if you need to go personal then please don’t engage. It’s old and I’m done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mostly because I've found engaging with you pointless.
> 
> I try to come to a finality.
> you, by your own words, enjoy the back and forth.
> 
> We are in it for different reasons. I want to come to an agreememt and you want to talk til the world ends.
Click to expand...

I see it as the opposite. You keep bringing up the same “personal hypocrisy” thing over and over again while I’m trying to move on and address the topic at hand and engage the substance. This side track we are having right now showcases my case in point. 

I do agree that engaging with me like this is pointless and that why I said that this is the last conversation of this sort I’m going to have with you. 

if you take issue, agree with, disagree with or care to share your perspective about the discussion that we were having in this thread regarding the Biden situation then please feel free. If you don’t see the point in engaging with me about it then don’t reply. It’s pretty simple.


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sain I ain't the only one who notices. Trump gets zero benefit of doubt, people you like, ll you need to give them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this becomes my point -
> 
> when you like someone, you give them every benefit of doubt. - ie our hillary discussions. it was all "it could have been private mail, you don't know!"
> 
> all well and good but ANYONE deleting requested materials or going through the motions she did to hide those is hiding something. you went with excuse #1 and didn't hold her to any standard you'd hold a stranger to.
> 
> trump says something on a phone call, WHAM. he's guilty.
> 
> the huge difference between us it would seem is i don't care if i like someone or not, i'm going to make every effort to judge by the same set of standards. you start to get mad because yes, i do bulldog and force the issue. it makes zero sense to me to look the other way on things for people you like and in essence, make up shit and take big reaches to connect the dots you have shown time and again you won't allow done to people you like.
> 
> that - in my book - is classic hypocrisy.
> 
> will i want to give people i like the benefit of doubt and refuse to do that on people i hate? you're right that it *is* human nature, but if you call *me* on it i'm going to ask, am i? am i using 2 different sets of standards? it's a given i don't like hillary but if she was accused of something i'm not going to assume it's true just because i hate her.
> 
> look around these days - how many people make shit up on a constant basis just to satisfy their emotional needs?  should i believe them then? no. i don't. i wouldn't instantly believe something bad about hillary regardless of the circumstances. when they were blamed for child porn out of the pizza place (or whatever food place it was) i called bullshit til more evidence can be brought in. those are heavy charges to lob and should not be done lightly nor believed "willy nilly".
> 
> bill clinton to pedofile island - well sure. he made a lot of trips he denies and there was that painting of him in the blue dress that freaked me out but that was epstein. i doubt bill posted for it. so until we have some ladies come forward and describe williams johnson in court, i'm not going to dive into pedo-talk and accuse him because i don't like him.
> 
> but as you confess, you will be more critical and hold people you don't like to a higher standard. then go "we all do it".
> 
> no, slade. we do not. esp if called on it. when i call you on it, you dig in and i bulldog a whole lot harder and it pisses you off.
> 
> so when you see any potential future discussions of ours go off course, it's likely because you won't even try to find some middle / common ground and allow people you like to get away with things i never would.
> 
> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".
> 
> but people you don't like you forgo all that and we go straight to attack. not verification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Ice but you don’t pass the purity test as you’ve just laid out. How do I know this? Easy, because it is pretty predictable which side of each issue you are going to come down on. You more often than not defend arguments supporting the Right and are more critical of the Left. And that’s fine. That’s good. Because you are also open minded and able to call things out on both sides. That’s why I used to enjoy engaging with you. I like to think I’m the same way. Yes I lean Left and am very critical of Trump who I see as a con man, but I enjoy having my positions challenged and facts brought to the table. I’ve conceded arguments to many posters and thanked them for the debate. You used to be one of these people.
> 
> The problem I’ve had with you lately is you don’t engage anymore. You take most recent conversations to the “hypocrisy” argument, which really doesn’t prove a damn thing. It simply derails the debate, distracts from the points being made, and takes things to a personal level which is unnecessary.
> 
> Frankly, it doesn’t matter how I feel, or who I give the benefit of the doubt to or if I’m a hypocrite or not. I’m either making valid points or I’m not. If I’m not then my argument can be beaten through simple debate. I can easily switch my position and argue Trumps side and go against my “personal feelings”, because how I feel really doesn’t matter.
> 
> I just want to get back to debating issues. I’m at the end of my rope with you playing the personal hypocrisy game every time there’s a debate going on. This is my last attempt to lay it all out and nip it in the bud because I once had respect for you and genuinely enjoyed our debates. You were my favorite poster on this board for a spell. Ever since the Clinton discussion you've carried a chip on your shoulder. I’ve tried making peace many times but you continue to bring it up and don’t seem able to let it go.
> 
> If you just can’t let it go then please do us both a favor and block me or don’t engage. I’d prefer to go back to our old way of debating and hope you can make the change. This is the last time I’m going off topic to discuss my personal hypocrisy. Beat my arguments on their face or share your point of view but if you need to go personal then please don’t engage. It’s old and I’m done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mostly because I've found engaging with you pointless.
> 
> I try to come to a finality.
> you, by your own words, enjoy the back and forth.
> 
> We are in it for different reasons. I want to come to an agreememt and you want to talk til the world ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it as the opposite. You keep bringing up the same “personal hypocrisy” thing over and over again while I’m trying to move on and address the topic at hand and engage the substance. This side track we are having right now showcases my case in point.
> 
> I do agree that engaging with me like this is pointless and that why I said that this is the last conversation of this sort I’m going to have with you.
> 
> if you take issue, agree with, disagree with or care to share your perspective about the discussion that we were having in this thread regarding the Biden situation then please feel free. If you don’t see the point in engaging with me about it then don’t reply. It’s pretty simple.
Click to expand...

since I'm after "finality" then I go back to it as a reference and "unfinished". 

but fine. have a day.


----------



## Slade3200

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader. I think he is an embarrassment. Of course I’m going to be more critical of him. I’d love to see him voted out of office next election. I’ve never claimed otherwise. That doesn’t mean I’m lying or being dishonest. I’ll give any topic a fair look and discussion.... but of course I’m going to be extra critical of those who I oppose. That’s human nature. I’d be shocked if you claimed you were any different.
> 
> Now we’ve had this conversation a dozen times now. You like to bring it up every time you chime into a thread I’m engaged in and it derails the conversation. Can we end this sidetrack now? I’m almost convinced you’re just trolling me but I’m giving it one last shot with this post to lay it all out and then close the door on it. Is there more you’d like to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> and this becomes my point -
> 
> when you like someone, you give them every benefit of doubt. - ie our hillary discussions. it was all "it could have been private mail, you don't know!"
> 
> all well and good but ANYONE deleting requested materials or going through the motions she did to hide those is hiding something. you went with excuse #1 and didn't hold her to any standard you'd hold a stranger to.
> 
> trump says something on a phone call, WHAM. he's guilty.
> 
> the huge difference between us it would seem is i don't care if i like someone or not, i'm going to make every effort to judge by the same set of standards. you start to get mad because yes, i do bulldog and force the issue. it makes zero sense to me to look the other way on things for people you like and in essence, make up shit and take big reaches to connect the dots you have shown time and again you won't allow done to people you like.
> 
> that - in my book - is classic hypocrisy.
> 
> will i want to give people i like the benefit of doubt and refuse to do that on people i hate? you're right that it *is* human nature, but if you call *me* on it i'm going to ask, am i? am i using 2 different sets of standards? it's a given i don't like hillary but if she was accused of something i'm not going to assume it's true just because i hate her.
> 
> look around these days - how many people make shit up on a constant basis just to satisfy their emotional needs?  should i believe them then? no. i don't. i wouldn't instantly believe something bad about hillary regardless of the circumstances. when they were blamed for child porn out of the pizza place (or whatever food place it was) i called bullshit til more evidence can be brought in. those are heavy charges to lob and should not be done lightly nor believed "willy nilly".
> 
> bill clinton to pedofile island - well sure. he made a lot of trips he denies and there was that painting of him in the blue dress that freaked me out but that was epstein. i doubt bill posted for it. so until we have some ladies come forward and describe williams johnson in court, i'm not going to dive into pedo-talk and accuse him because i don't like him.
> 
> but as you confess, you will be more critical and hold people you don't like to a higher standard. then go "we all do it".
> 
> no, slade. we do not. esp if called on it. when i call you on it, you dig in and i bulldog a whole lot harder and it pisses you off.
> 
> so when you see any potential future discussions of ours go off course, it's likely because you won't even try to find some middle / common ground and allow people you like to get away with things i never would.
> 
> if my brother deleted info on his hard drive cause the police said they wanted it, i'd call a party foul because the action is wrong regardless of who does it or why. you are fine with "oh she said it was personal and hey, the corrupt FBI cleared her".
> 
> but people you don't like you forgo all that and we go straight to attack. not verification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Ice but you don’t pass the purity test as you’ve just laid out. How do I know this? Easy, because it is pretty predictable which side of each issue you are going to come down on. You more often than not defend arguments supporting the Right and are more critical of the Left. And that’s fine. That’s good. Because you are also open minded and able to call things out on both sides. That’s why I used to enjoy engaging with you. I like to think I’m the same way. Yes I lean Left and am very critical of Trump who I see as a con man, but I enjoy having my positions challenged and facts brought to the table. I’ve conceded arguments to many posters and thanked them for the debate. You used to be one of these people.
> 
> The problem I’ve had with you lately is you don’t engage anymore. You take most recent conversations to the “hypocrisy” argument, which really doesn’t prove a damn thing. It simply derails the debate, distracts from the points being made, and takes things to a personal level which is unnecessary.
> 
> Frankly, it doesn’t matter how I feel, or who I give the benefit of the doubt to or if I’m a hypocrite or not. I’m either making valid points or I’m not. If I’m not then my argument can be beaten through simple debate. I can easily switch my position and argue Trumps side and go against my “personal feelings”, because how I feel really doesn’t matter.
> 
> I just want to get back to debating issues. I’m at the end of my rope with you playing the personal hypocrisy game every time there’s a debate going on. This is my last attempt to lay it all out and nip it in the bud because I once had respect for you and genuinely enjoyed our debates. You were my favorite poster on this board for a spell. Ever since the Clinton discussion you've carried a chip on your shoulder. I’ve tried making peace many times but you continue to bring it up and don’t seem able to let it go.
> 
> If you just can’t let it go then please do us both a favor and block me or don’t engage. I’d prefer to go back to our old way of debating and hope you can make the change. This is the last time I’m going off topic to discuss my personal hypocrisy. Beat my arguments on their face or share your point of view but if you need to go personal then please don’t engage. It’s old and I’m done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mostly because I've found engaging with you pointless.
> 
> I try to come to a finality.
> you, by your own words, enjoy the back and forth.
> 
> We are in it for different reasons. I want to come to an agreememt and you want to talk til the world ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it as the opposite. You keep bringing up the same “personal hypocrisy” thing over and over again while I’m trying to move on and address the topic at hand and engage the substance. This side track we are having right now showcases my case in point.
> 
> I do agree that engaging with me like this is pointless and that why I said that this is the last conversation of this sort I’m going to have with you.
> 
> if you take issue, agree with, disagree with or care to share your perspective about the discussion that we were having in this thread regarding the Biden situation then please feel free. If you don’t see the point in engaging with me about it then don’t reply. It’s pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since I'm after "finality" then I go back to it as a reference and "unfinished".
> 
> but fine. have a day.
Click to expand...

What does that mean?


----------



## keepitreal

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.


What policies do you support for our country 
And what makes a good leader


----------



## Slade3200

keepitreal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
Click to expand...

That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear. Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader. I could keep going but I think I hit the main points.

Thanks for the question... how about yourself?


----------



## progressive hunter

REPORT: DOJ has been reviewing Ukraine material for 'several weeks'


----------



## Ame®icano

It seems "Crack pipe chronicles" are out.
*
Giuliani storms back into Ukraine investigation with Hunter Biden documentary
*


> Rudy Giuliani, President Trump’s personal attorney, is reemerging as a central figure behind efforts to continue investigating Democrats’ ties to Ukraine with work on a new documentary about Hunter Biden, three Republican sources familiar with the project told Yahoo News.
> 
> Giuliani and his production team, led by veteran California Republican fixer Tim Yale, have been conducting interviews for the documentary, according to two of the people familiar with the effort. They have also approached potential investors in the film, showing them trailers with footage of former Vice President Joe Biden and actors portraying Hunter Biden and Ukrainian officials, according to one of those sources.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> REPORT: DOJ has been reviewing Ukraine material for 'several weeks'


Gotta love these news sources...

“I really like all that I’m hearing about Barr today. I know the heads of liberals are exploding all over the place; I see online accusations of a cover up by Barr – seriously, what’s new about that.“


so basically Rudy has been feeding the DOJ intel for weeks now and nothing has warranted criminal charges. Beautiful. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT: DOJ has been reviewing Ukraine material for 'several weeks'
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love these news sources...
> 
> “I really like all that I’m hearing about Barr today. I know the heads of liberals are exploding all over the place; I see online accusations of a cover up by Barr – seriously, what’s new about that.“
> 
> 
> so basically Rudy has been feeding the DOJ intel for weeks now and nothing has warranted criminal charges. Beautiful. Thanks for the insight!
Click to expand...



patience my friend patience,,,all will be revealed

remember the dem investigation to impeach trump and was hurried and that caused them to fuck the whole thing up,,at least we'll know they covered their bases this time,,,


----------



## keepitreal

I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you 
Thank you for addressing my questions, 
though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo

Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated 

I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'

I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked 
and at least 10 court documents downloaded 
from hours and months of researching 

I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles 
to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago

The first story I chose and clicked on,
stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing

So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing

So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing

Now, I'm flipping furious...
unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA

I am not computer illiterate 
I happen to have my own message board website,
though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
I created numerous websites between '96-'08

So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
removed what was created by Google translate 
and was left with the original article address

I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia

WTF

I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea 

I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks 
and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off

That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions 


keepitreal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.


What values might those be?

Values and priorities are 2 different things

Well, well, well....
I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation 
for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore

WTF



Slade3200 said:


> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr





Slade3200 said:


> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.


I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and 
neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
39 were for immigrants and immigration 

They must have either pulled them off the site or 
buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation 
figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
this Hair bill on the Oscar show


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT: DOJ has been reviewing Ukraine material for 'several weeks'
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love these news sources...
> 
> “I really like all that I’m hearing about Barr today. I know the heads of liberals are exploding all over the place; I see online accusations of a cover up by Barr – seriously, what’s new about that.“
> 
> 
> so basically Rudy has been feeding the DOJ intel for weeks now and nothing has warranted criminal charges. Beautiful. Thanks for the insight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> patience my friend patience,,,all will be revealed
> 
> remember the dem investigation to impeach trump and was hurried and that caused them to fuck the whole thing up,,at least we'll know they covered their bases this time,,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

Bush's WMD in Iraq will be found before any of your bullshit is revealed.


----------



## Ame®icano

Nadler's panic letter to Barr demands to know why DOJ is looking at Giuliani's Biden-Ukraine info.



> House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler, a New York Democrat, on Monday sent Attorney General William Barr the following letter asking him to respond to a series of questions about President Donald Trump's personal attorney Rudy Giuliani's arrangement to provide the Justice Department with information on Ukraine.



You can read letter here...

*House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler's letter to Attorney General Bill Barr* - CNN


----------



## Faun

keepitreal said:


> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
Click to expand...

What are some of the links?


----------



## keepitreal

Faun said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are some of the links?
Click to expand...

They are Ukraine articles translated with Google translate


----------



## Faun

keepitreal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are some of the links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Ukraine articles translated with Google translate
Click to expand...

So post some of them....


----------



## keepitreal

Faun said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are some of the links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Ukraine articles translated with Google translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So post some of them....
Click to expand...

Ok, here is the first one I clicked on

Biden Son Involved with Corruption 

The page is loading now, untranslated 
but, here is the page that came up when it wouldn't load

Stop Fake Rheinland


----------



## keepitreal

keepitreal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are some of the links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Ukraine articles translated with Google translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So post some of them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, here is the first one I clicked on
> 
> Biden Son Involved with Corruption
> 
> The page is loading now, untranslated
> but, here is the page that came up when it wouldn't load
> 
> Stop Fake Rheinland
Click to expand...

That is the only article that stopped loading
(blue bar is advancing then zips across the page but nothing)
that i did anything further with

I took the link for the page that came up from my history

Nothing is in my history detailing the bookmarks 
I clicked on but didn't load

You know how if you click a link and the page 
doesn't load properly or the article is no longer available 
that will show up in your history 

Furthermore, shit I searched at work this morning
is showing up between my time here earlier

WTF


----------



## Slade3200

keepitreal said:


> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t support Trump. I think he is a shitty leader.
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
Click to expand...

Wow, it sounds like you are having an incredibly frustrating technology night. Have you tried turning your computer off. Hitting it with a hammer and then chugging a bottle of wine? That usually does the trick for me.


----------



## Faun

keepitreal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are some of the links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Ukraine articles translated with Google translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So post some of them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, here is the first one I clicked on
> 
> Biden Son Involved with Corruption
> 
> The page is loading now, untranslated
> but, here is the page that came up when it wouldn't load
> 
> Stop Fake Rheinland
Click to expand...

That definitely loses something in the translation as the article isn't about Hunter Biden corruption, despite it's misleading headline. It's actually about the conflict of interest of Hunter Biden working for Nokolai Zlochevsky, who was accused of corruption; while his father was fighting corruption in Ukraine. And it's based upon a NY Times article...

*Joe Biden, His Son and the Case Against a Ukrainian Oligarch*

_But Edward C. Chow, who follows Ukrainian policy at the Center for Strategic and International Studies, said the involvement of the vice president’s son with Mr. Zlochevsky’s firm undermined the Obama administration’s anticorruption message in Ukraine. “Now you look at the Hunter Biden situation, and on the one hand you can credit the father for sending the anticorruption message,” Mr. Chow said. “But I think unfortunately it sends the message that a lot of foreign countries want to believe about America, that we are hypocritical about these issues.”_​
Ironically enough, that article also describes how our ambassador criticized Ukraine for protecting Zlochevsky from a U.K. investigation (emphasis added)...

_But after *Ukrainian prosecutors refused to provide documents needed in the investigation*, a British court in January ordered the Serious Fraud Office to unfreeze the assets. The refusal by the Ukrainian prosecutor general’s office to cooperate was the target of a stinging attack by the American ambassador to Ukraine, Geoffrey R. Pyatt, who called out Burisma’s owner by name in a speech in September.

“In the case of former Ecology Minister Mykola Zlochevsky, the U.K. authorities had seized $23 million in illicit assets that belonged to the Ukrainian people,” Mr. Pyatt said. *Officials at the prosecutor general’s office, he added, were asked by the United Kingdom “to send documents supporting the seizure. Instead they sent letters to Zlochevsky’s attorneys attesting that there was no case against him.* As a result, the money was freed by the U.K. court, and shortly thereafter the money was moved to Cyprus.”_​
And who was in charge of that case from Ukraine's Prosecutor General's office...?

The notorious *Viktor Shokin*.


----------



## Faun

keepitreal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly perplexed and agitated right now,
> and before I tell you why, I would first like to say thank you
> Thank you for addressing my questions,
> though I was hoping for specifics...anyhoo
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm perplexed and agitated
> 
> I've been researching the Joe/Shokin/Burisma/Hunter story
> since before the Trump 'Quid Pro Quo phone call'
> 
> I have hundreds of translated articles bookmarked
> and at least 10 court documents downloaded
> from hours and months of researching
> 
> I went to my folders to pull up some of these articles
> to respond to your reply to my post...from our initial exchange
> and the first 'alert' of 20, some 4+ hours ago
> 
> The first story I chose and clicked on,
> stopped loading immediately after it began...nothing
> Hmmm, odd, I said to myself, tried again...same thing
> 
> So, I moved to the next article in my folder...same thing
> Next bookmark...same thing...next one...again, same thing
> 
> So, I opened a new window...didn't help, same thing
> 
> Now, I'm flipping furious...
> unless I'm crazy, and I'm not...at least 2 folders are MIA
> 
> I am not computer illiterate
> I happen to have my own message board website,
> though it hasn't been used since the Casey Anthony case
> I created numerous websites between '96-'08
> 
> So, I copied the link, pasted it in the reply box
> removed what was created by Google translate
> and was left with the original article address
> 
> I highlighted the link, cut it and pasted it into a new window
> Wtf comes up...a German based web page....Stop, fake news
> and tons of links about Ukraine and Russia
> 
> WTF
> 
> I would leave a link to this page but, I don't think it's a good idea
> 
> I've been replacing all my compromised bookmarks
> and storing them on ICloud with syncing turned off
> 
> That is what I have been doing since I posted those questions
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What policies do you support for our country
> And what makes a good leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer would take pages to address my positions on the major policies... ultimately it is the congress that legislates policy so to me a good POTUS is somebody who can clearly communicate the values that America holds dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What values might those be?
> 
> Values and priorities are 2 different things
> 
> Well, well, well....
> I just was at Congress.gov to start listing ALL the legislation
> for immigrants and immigration and that's not what I see anymore
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honorably represent our country and ALL Americans on the world stage. Manage strong diplomatic relationships and our military to provide safety and security for our nation, and navigate domestic policy to promote effective legislation from our congress. Honesty, integr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty, integrity, and an ability to unify our country to promote prosperous policy are qualities of a strong leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm going back to Congress.gov
> Just the other day I posted about the Hair Bill and
> neighbors not something bill Omar came up with...
> I stated I went up to #52-#56 something like that,
> and out of the first say, 52 pieces of legislation listed
> 39 were for immigrants and immigration
> 
> They must have either pulled them off the site or
> buried it behind a bunch of 'new' legislation
> figuring people would hit the site after hearing about
> this Hair bill on the Oscar show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are some of the links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Ukraine articles translated with Google translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So post some of them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, here is the first one I clicked on
> 
> Biden Son Involved with Corruption
> 
> The page is loading now, untranslated
> but, here is the page that came up when it wouldn't load
> 
> Stop Fake Rheinland
Click to expand...

Your second link goes to...

Links_2015-2 | Stop Fake Rheinland

... which is a list of links to other news stories and assorted documents.


----------



## progressive hunter

Chinese Fund Backed by Hunter Biden Invested in Technology Used to Surveil Muslims


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Chinese Fund Backed by Hunter Biden Invested in Technology Used to Surveil Muslims


What do you think this means?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Fund Backed by Hunter Biden Invested in Technology Used to Surveil Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this means?
Click to expand...



what do you think it means???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Fund Backed by Hunter Biden Invested in Technology Used to Surveil Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think it means???
Click to expand...

I asked you first


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Fund Backed by Hunter Biden Invested in Technology Used to Surveil Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think it means???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first
Click to expand...

i dont care,,,

youre the one that was triggered not me,,,


----------



## sartre play

Hunter Biden never has a job with our government, is not running for any elected job, is not out stumping for Democrats. his only value seems to be that he can be used to discredit his father.


----------



## progressive hunter

sartre play said:


> Hunter Biden never has a job with our government, is not running for any elected job, is not out stumping for Democrats. his only value seems to be that he can be used to discredit his father.




if theres nothing to it how can it discredit joe???


----------



## sartre play

Don't play dumb, you know the answer to that.


----------



## progressive hunter

sartre play said:


> Don't play dumb, you know the answer to that.


who are you talking too???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Fund Backed by Hunter Biden Invested in Technology Used to Surveil Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think it means???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care,,,
> 
> youre the one that was triggered not me,,,
Click to expand...

Triggered? No. Just curious about what you think about the article you posted. If you don’t care to discuss it then why do you take the time to post about it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Fund Backed by Hunter Biden Invested in Technology Used to Surveil Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think it means???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care,,,
> 
> youre the one that was triggered not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? No. Just curious about what you think about the article you posted. If you don’t care to discuss it then why do you take the time to post about it?
Click to expand...



just trying to keep the thread updated on information and this is one I had not heard about,,,

wouldnt want people to comment and be ignorant of all the facts and info,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think it means???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care,,,
> 
> youre the one that was triggered not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? No. Just curious about what you think about the article you posted. If you don’t care to discuss it then why do you take the time to post about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to keep the thread updated on information and this is one I had not heard about,,,
Click to expand...

so you just want to post articles but not discuss them?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think it means???
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care,,,
> 
> youre the one that was triggered not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? No. Just curious about what you think about the article you posted. If you don’t care to discuss it then why do you take the time to post about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to keep the thread updated on information and this is one I had not heard about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you just want to post articles but not discuss them?
Click to expand...



when did i say that??


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care,,,
> 
> youre the one that was triggered not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? No. Just curious about what you think about the article you posted. If you don’t care to discuss it then why do you take the time to post about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to keep the thread updated on information and this is one I had not heard about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you just want to post articles but not discuss them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i say that??
Click to expand...

Right here in today’s thread! You post an article. I ask what you think it means. You ignore my question and ask me what I think it means. I ask again for you to answer. You say that you don’t care. That’s when you said what I just questioned. Why don’t you want to discuss what you posted?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care,,,
> 
> youre the one that was triggered not me,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Triggered? No. Just curious about what you think about the article you posted. If you don’t care to discuss it then why do you take the time to post about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to keep the thread updated on information and this is one I had not heard about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you just want to post articles but not discuss them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i say that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here in today’s thread! You post an article. I ask what you think it means. You ignore my question and ask me what I think it means. I ask again for you to answer. You say that you don’t care.
Click to expand...



I dont care that you asked me first,,,please try and keep up,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Triggered? No. Just curious about what you think about the article you posted. If you don’t care to discuss it then why do you take the time to post about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to keep the thread updated on information and this is one I had not heard about,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you just want to post articles but not discuss them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i say that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here in today’s thread! You post an article. I ask what you think it means. You ignore my question and ask me what I think it means. I ask again for you to answer. You say that you don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care that you asked me first,,,please try and keep up,,,
Click to expand...

Very mature answer. So back to the question why don’t you give an answer... what do you think the article means. I’ll be happy to give my take right after you give yours


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to keep the thread updated on information and this is one I had not heard about,,,
> 
> 
> 
> so you just want to post articles but not discuss them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did i say that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here in today’s thread! You post an article. I ask what you think it means. You ignore my question and ask me what I think it means. I ask again for you to answer. You say that you don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care that you asked me first,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very mature answer. So back to the question why don’t you give an answer... what do you think the article means. I’ll be happy to give my take right after you give yours
Click to expand...

ok,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you just want to post articles but not discuss them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did i say that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here in today’s thread! You post an article. I ask what you think it means. You ignore my question and ask me what I think it means. I ask again for you to answer. You say that you don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care that you asked me first,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very mature answer. So back to the question why don’t you give an answer... what do you think the article means. I’ll be happy to give my take right after you give yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok,,,
Click to expand...

Ok... and... what’s your answer?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did i say that??
> 
> 
> 
> Right here in today’s thread! You post an article. I ask what you think it means. You ignore my question and ask me what I think it means. I ask again for you to answer. You say that you don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care that you asked me first,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very mature answer. So back to the question why don’t you give an answer... what do you think the article means. I’ll be happy to give my take right after you give yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok... and... what’s your answer?
Click to expand...



already gave it,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right here in today’s thread! You post an article. I ask what you think it means. You ignore my question and ask me what I think it means. I ask again for you to answer. You say that you don’t care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care that you asked me first,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very mature answer. So back to the question why don’t you give an answer... what do you think the article means. I’ll be happy to give my take right after you give yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok... and... what’s your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already gave it,,,
Click to expand...

It’s not in this thread. What post? What did you say you think the article means?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care that you asked me first,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Very mature answer. So back to the question why don’t you give an answer... what do you think the article means. I’ll be happy to give my take right after you give yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok... and... what’s your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already gave it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not in this thread. What post? What did you say you think the article means?
Click to expand...

yes it is,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very mature answer. So back to the question why don’t you give an answer... what do you think the article means. I’ll be happy to give my take right after you give yours
> 
> 
> 
> ok,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok... and... what’s your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already gave it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not in this thread. What post? What did you say you think the article means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is,,,
Click to expand...

What post? What did you say? I can’t find it


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... and... what’s your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already gave it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not in this thread. What post? What did you say you think the article means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post? What did you say? I can’t find it
Click to expand...

I said why I posted the article,,if thats not enough for you thats your problem not mine,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... and... what’s your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> already gave it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not in this thread. What post? What did you say you think the article means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post? What did you say? I can’t find it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said why I posted the article,,if thats not enough for you thats your problem not mine,,,
Click to expand...

i didn’t ask why you posted the article. I asked what you think it means. Are you not able to answer?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> already gave it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not in this thread. What post? What did you say you think the article means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post? What did you say? I can’t find it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said why I posted the article,,if thats not enough for you thats your problem not mine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t ask why you posted the article. I asked what you think it means. Are you not able to answer?
Click to expand...

yes I am,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not in this thread. What post? What did you say you think the article means?
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post? What did you say? I can’t find it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said why I posted the article,,if thats not enough for you thats your problem not mine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t ask why you posted the article. I asked what you think it means. Are you not able to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am,,,
Click to expand...

no, you're answering Questions that I didn’t ask to avoid answering the ones I am asking. It’s called trolling.

care to give a direct answer for a direct question? For the 4th time. What do you think the article you posted means?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What post? What did you say? I can’t find it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said why I posted the article,,if thats not enough for you thats your problem not mine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t ask why you posted the article. I asked what you think it means. Are you not able to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you're answering Questions that I didn’t ask to avoid answering the ones I am asking. It’s called trolling.
> 
> care to give a direct answer for a direct question? For the 4th time. What do you think the article you posted means?
Click to expand...

it means its just one more piece of information in a long list,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What post? What did you say? I can’t find it
> 
> 
> 
> I said why I posted the article,,if thats not enough for you thats your problem not mine,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn’t ask why you posted the article. I asked what you think it means. Are you not able to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you're answering Questions that I didn’t ask to avoid answering the ones I am asking. It’s called trolling.
> 
> care to give a direct answer for a direct question? For the 4th time. What do you think the article you posted means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means its just one more piece of information in a long list,,,
Click to expand...

wow, how insightful. Are you really that scared to state an opinion or take a position?

I think your article means that somebody sat down and typed words and then published it on the internet. How’s that analysis work for ya?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said why I posted the article,,if thats not enough for you thats your problem not mine,,,
> 
> 
> 
> i didn’t ask why you posted the article. I asked what you think it means. Are you not able to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you're answering Questions that I didn’t ask to avoid answering the ones I am asking. It’s called trolling.
> 
> care to give a direct answer for a direct question? For the 4th time. What do you think the article you posted means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means its just one more piece of information in a long list,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, how insightful. Are you really that scared to state an opinion or take a position?
> 
> I think your article means that somebody sat down and typed words and then published it on the internet. How’s that analysis work for ya?
Click to expand...



thanks for your opinion,,even though I didnt ask nor care about it


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn’t ask why you posted the article. I asked what you think it means. Are you not able to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you're answering Questions that I didn’t ask to avoid answering the ones I am asking. It’s called trolling.
> 
> care to give a direct answer for a direct question? For the 4th time. What do you think the article you posted means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means its just one more piece of information in a long list,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, how insightful. Are you really that scared to state an opinion or take a position?
> 
> I think your article means that somebody sat down and typed words and then published it on the internet. How’s that analysis work for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,even though I didnt ask nor care about it
Click to expand...

You literally did ask. Haha, you’re all dizzy around from your spinning... get it together Prog!


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am,,,
> 
> 
> 
> no, you're answering Questions that I didn’t ask to avoid answering the ones I am asking. It’s called trolling.
> 
> care to give a direct answer for a direct question? For the 4th time. What do you think the article you posted means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means its just one more piece of information in a long list,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, how insightful. Are you really that scared to state an opinion or take a position?
> 
> I think your article means that somebody sat down and typed words and then published it on the internet. How’s that analysis work for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,even though I didnt ask nor care about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally did ask. Haha, you’re all dizzy around from your spinning... get it together Prog!
Click to expand...



you got me,,,


----------



## Lesh

Girls please. Get a room

Newsflash...we'll be hearing less and less about Joe and Hunter if his candidacy sinks...know why?

It was ALWAYS about politics


----------



## Slade3200

Lesh said:


> Girls please. Get a room
> 
> Newsflash...we'll be hearing less and less about Joe and Hunter if his candidacy sinks...know why?
> 
> It was ALWAYS about politics


Agreed and the next front runner will become the next big criminal plotting to screw America. It’s all in the playbook


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden’s Devastating Influence | National Review


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Hunter Biden’s Devastating Influence | National Review


And...


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s Devastating Influence | National Review
> 
> 
> 
> And...
Click to expand...

and,,,you are easily triggered,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s Devastating Influence | National Review
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and,,,you are easily triggered,,,,
Click to expand...

I’m not triggered... just wondering what you’d like to discuss. Why do you think I’m triggered?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s Devastating Influence | National Review
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and,,,you are easily triggered,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not triggered... just wondering what you’d like to discuss. Why do you think I’m triggered?
Click to expand...

when did I say I wanted to discuss anything???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s Devastating Influence | National Review
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and,,,you are easily triggered,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not triggered... just wondering what you’d like to discuss. Why do you think I’m triggered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I say I wanted to discuss anything???
Click to expand...

Haha... you are in a discussion forum!! If you just want to post and not discuss then go start a blog!


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s Devastating Influence | National Review
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and,,,you are easily triggered,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not triggered... just wondering what you’d like to discuss. Why do you think I’m triggered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I say I wanted to discuss anything???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha... you are in a discussion forum!! If you just want to post and not discuss then go start a blog!
Click to expand...

why does information scare you so much???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> and,,,you are easily triggered,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not triggered... just wondering what you’d like to discuss. Why do you think I’m triggered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I say I wanted to discuss anything???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha... you are in a discussion forum!! If you just want to post and not discuss then go start a blog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does information scare you so much???
Click to expand...

i love information that’s why I’m trying to discuss it. Youve stated that you don’t want to discuss it. What’s up with that?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and,,,you are easily triggered,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not triggered... just wondering what you’d like to discuss. Why do you think I’m triggered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I say I wanted to discuss anything???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha... you are in a discussion forum!! If you just want to post and not discuss then go start a blog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does information scare you so much???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love information that’s why I’m trying to discuss it. Youve stated that you don’t want to discuss it. What’s up with that?
Click to expand...



maybe the problem is just you,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not triggered... just wondering what you’d like to discuss. Why do you think I’m triggered?
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say I wanted to discuss anything???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha... you are in a discussion forum!! If you just want to post and not discuss then go start a blog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does information scare you so much???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love information that’s why I’m trying to discuss it. Youve stated that you don’t want to discuss it. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe the problem is just you,,,
Click to expand...

Of course it is. Just like the problem is also you. This is a message board hosting discussion forums. You want to post and not discuss. What’s up with that?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say I wanted to discuss anything???
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... you are in a discussion forum!! If you just want to post and not discuss then go start a blog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does information scare you so much???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love information that’s why I’m trying to discuss it. Youve stated that you don’t want to discuss it. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe the problem is just you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. Just like the problem is also you. This is a message board hosting discussion forums. You want to post and not discuss. What’s up with that?
Click to expand...



they are also used to share information,,,which is what I did,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... you are in a discussion forum!! If you just want to post and not discuss then go start a blog!
> 
> 
> 
> why does information scare you so much???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love information that’s why I’m trying to discuss it. Youve stated that you don’t want to discuss it. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe the problem is just you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. Just like the problem is also you. This is a message board hosting discussion forums. You want to post and not discuss. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are also used to share information,,,which is what I did,,,
Click to expand...

Why don’t you care to discuss the information you’re sharing?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why does information scare you so much???
> 
> 
> 
> i love information that’s why I’m trying to discuss it. Youve stated that you don’t want to discuss it. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe the problem is just you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. Just like the problem is also you. This is a message board hosting discussion forums. You want to post and not discuss. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are also used to share information,,,which is what I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you care to discuss the information you’re sharing?
Click to expand...

who said I wont discuss it???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love information that’s why I’m trying to discuss it. Youve stated that you don’t want to discuss it. What’s up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is just you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. Just like the problem is also you. This is a message board hosting discussion forums. You want to post and not discuss. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are also used to share information,,,which is what I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you care to discuss the information you’re sharing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said I wont discuss it???
Click to expand...

You did in this thread.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is just you,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. Just like the problem is also you. This is a message board hosting discussion forums. You want to post and not discuss. What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are also used to share information,,,which is what I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you care to discuss the information you’re sharing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said I wont discuss it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did in this thread.
Click to expand...



maybe I prefer to only discuss things with informed people with open minds,,,that leaves you out of it,,,sorry,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. Just like the problem is also you. This is a message board hosting discussion forums. You want to post and not discuss. What’s up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are also used to share information,,,which is what I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you care to discuss the information you’re sharing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said I wont discuss it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I prefer to only discuss things with informed people with open minds,,,that leaves you out of it,,,sorry,,,
Click to expand...

Yet your in a thread that I started posting articles and wasting time Responding to me while trying to avoid answering direct questions? Does that make you feel good and productive?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are also used to share information,,,which is what I did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you care to discuss the information you’re sharing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said I wont discuss it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I prefer to only discuss things with informed people with open minds,,,that leaves you out of it,,,sorry,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet your in a thread that I started posting articles and wasting time Responding to me while trying to avoid answering direct questions? Does that make you feel good and productive?
Click to expand...



only in the way it irritates you,,,

what do you know about Henniges automotive???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you care to discuss the information you’re sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> who said I wont discuss it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I prefer to only discuss things with informed people with open minds,,,that leaves you out of it,,,sorry,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet your in a thread that I started posting articles and wasting time Responding to me while trying to avoid answering direct questions? Does that make you feel good and productive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in the way it irritates you,,,
> 
> what do you know about Henniges automotive???
Click to expand...

Yes it’s very apparent that your intentions here are to troll. It’s tough to find good opposition out there that’s actually willing to engage. There are a few good ones but they get swallowed up in the sea of shallow minded trolls out there. I think I’m gonna start putting people like you on ignore and cleaning up some of the garbage BS discussion that go nowhere. If you want to shift gears and actually engage in an intelligent debate then I’m happy to do that with you. Otherwise, toss out another troll comment and I’ll let that ignore button fly


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said I wont discuss it???
> 
> 
> 
> You did in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I prefer to only discuss things with informed people with open minds,,,that leaves you out of it,,,sorry,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet your in a thread that I started posting articles and wasting time Responding to me while trying to avoid answering direct questions? Does that make you feel good and productive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in the way it irritates you,,,
> 
> what do you know about Henniges automotive???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s very apparent that your intentions here are to troll. It’s tough to find good opposition out there that’s actually willing to engage. There are a few good ones but they get swallowed up in the sea of shallow minded trolls out there. I think I’m gonna start putting people like you on ignore and cleaning up some of the garbage BS discussion that go nowhere. If you want to shift gears and actually engage in an intelligent debate then I’m happy to do that with you. Otherwise, toss out another troll comment and I’ll let that ignore button fly
Click to expand...

not sure how posting information of the topic of the thread is trolling,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I prefer to only discuss things with informed people with open minds,,,that leaves you out of it,,,sorry,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet your in a thread that I started posting articles and wasting time Responding to me while trying to avoid answering direct questions? Does that make you feel good and productive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in the way it irritates you,,,
> 
> what do you know about Henniges automotive???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s very apparent that your intentions here are to troll. It’s tough to find good opposition out there that’s actually willing to engage. There are a few good ones but they get swallowed up in the sea of shallow minded trolls out there. I think I’m gonna start putting people like you on ignore and cleaning up some of the garbage BS discussion that go nowhere. If you want to shift gears and actually engage in an intelligent debate then I’m happy to do that with you. Otherwise, toss out another troll comment and I’ll let that ignore button fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how posting information of the topic of the thread is trolling,,,
Click to expand...

posting the link isn’t trolling... the pages of commentary afterwards and the way you respond to my questions and posts is trolling


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I prefer to only discuss things with informed people with open minds,,,that leaves you out of it,,,sorry,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yet your in a thread that I started posting articles and wasting time Responding to me while trying to avoid answering direct questions? Does that make you feel good and productive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in the way it irritates you,,,
> 
> what do you know about Henniges automotive???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s very apparent that your intentions here are to troll. It’s tough to find good opposition out there that’s actually willing to engage. There are a few good ones but they get swallowed up in the sea of shallow minded trolls out there. I think I’m gonna start putting people like you on ignore and cleaning up some of the garbage BS discussion that go nowhere. If you want to shift gears and actually engage in an intelligent debate then I’m happy to do that with you. Otherwise, toss out another troll comment and I’ll let that ignore button fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how posting information of the topic of the thread is trolling,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posting the link isn’t trolling... the pages of commentary afterwards and the way you respond to my questions and posts is trolling
Click to expand...



speaking for today, I didnt give any commentary and if you dont like my responses then stop talking to me,,,

as to what you asked earlier about what my post meant,,I will tell you this,,

its one more layer of an ever increasing stack of information from what looks to be corruption from a previous VP,,,
in my opinion it all needs investigated to determine if it was criminal or just unethical,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet your in a thread that I started posting articles and wasting time Responding to me while trying to avoid answering direct questions? Does that make you feel good and productive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in the way it irritates you,,,
> 
> what do you know about Henniges automotive???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it’s very apparent that your intentions here are to troll. It’s tough to find good opposition out there that’s actually willing to engage. There are a few good ones but they get swallowed up in the sea of shallow minded trolls out there. I think I’m gonna start putting people like you on ignore and cleaning up some of the garbage BS discussion that go nowhere. If you want to shift gears and actually engage in an intelligent debate then I’m happy to do that with you. Otherwise, toss out another troll comment and I’ll let that ignore button fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how posting information of the topic of the thread is trolling,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posting the link isn’t trolling... the pages of commentary afterwards and the way you respond to my questions and posts is trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> speaking for today, I didnt give any commentary and if you dont like my responses then stop talking to me,,,
> 
> as to what you asked earlier about what my post meant,,I will tell you this,,
> 
> its one more layer of an ever increasing stack of information from what looks to be corruption from a previous VP,,,
> in my opinion it all needs investigated to determine if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
Click to expand...

Thank you! Why the hell did it take pages of dodge and spins to get you to say that?! Holy crap... it’s like pulling teeth!


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in the way it irritates you,,,
> 
> what do you know about Henniges automotive???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s very apparent that your intentions here are to troll. It’s tough to find good opposition out there that’s actually willing to engage. There are a few good ones but they get swallowed up in the sea of shallow minded trolls out there. I think I’m gonna start putting people like you on ignore and cleaning up some of the garbage BS discussion that go nowhere. If you want to shift gears and actually engage in an intelligent debate then I’m happy to do that with you. Otherwise, toss out another troll comment and I’ll let that ignore button fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how posting information of the topic of the thread is trolling,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posting the link isn’t trolling... the pages of commentary afterwards and the way you respond to my questions and posts is trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> speaking for today, I didnt give any commentary and if you dont like my responses then stop talking to me,,,
> 
> as to what you asked earlier about what my post meant,,I will tell you this,,
> 
> its one more layer of an ever increasing stack of information from what looks to be corruption from a previous VP,,,
> in my opinion it all needs investigated to determine if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Why the hell did it take pages of dodge and spins to get you to say that?! Holy crap... it’s like pulling teeth!
Click to expand...

because I've said the same fucking thing several times before directly to you,,,,,if you cant remember something that simple then you arent worth any of my time except to mock you,,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s very apparent that your intentions here are to troll. It’s tough to find good opposition out there that’s actually willing to engage. There are a few good ones but they get swallowed up in the sea of shallow minded trolls out there. I think I’m gonna start putting people like you on ignore and cleaning up some of the garbage BS discussion that go nowhere. If you want to shift gears and actually engage in an intelligent debate then I’m happy to do that with you. Otherwise, toss out another troll comment and I’ll let that ignore button fly
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how posting information of the topic of the thread is trolling,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posting the link isn’t trolling... the pages of commentary afterwards and the way you respond to my questions and posts is trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> speaking for today, I didnt give any commentary and if you dont like my responses then stop talking to me,,,
> 
> as to what you asked earlier about what my post meant,,I will tell you this,,
> 
> its one more layer of an ever increasing stack of information from what looks to be corruption from a previous VP,,,
> in my opinion it all needs investigated to determine if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Why the hell did it take pages of dodge and spins to get you to say that?! Holy crap... it’s like pulling teeth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because I've said the same fucking thing several times before directly to you,,,,,if you cant remember something that simple then you arent worth any of my time except to mock you,,,,
Click to expand...

That’s bullshit. Do yourself a favor... go back and read this lame conversation from just today following the first link you posted. I asked very simply questions and all you did was dodge spin and troll. All you had to say was what you just said, but you didn’t


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how posting information of the topic of the thread is trolling,,,
> 
> 
> 
> posting the link isn’t trolling... the pages of commentary afterwards and the way you respond to my questions and posts is trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> speaking for today, I didnt give any commentary and if you dont like my responses then stop talking to me,,,
> 
> as to what you asked earlier about what my post meant,,I will tell you this,,
> 
> its one more layer of an ever increasing stack of information from what looks to be corruption from a previous VP,,,
> in my opinion it all needs investigated to determine if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Why the hell did it take pages of dodge and spins to get you to say that?! Holy crap... it’s like pulling teeth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because I've said the same fucking thing several times before directly to you,,,,,if you cant remember something that simple then you arent worth any of my time except to mock you,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit. Do yourself a favor... go back and read this lame conversation from just today following the first link you posted. I asked very simply questions and all you did was dodge spin and troll. All you had to say was what you just said, but you didn’t
Click to expand...

OK,,,its clear you cant remember simple things,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Lara Trump reacts to liberal 'View' hosts defending Hunter Biden: The hypocrisy is 'glaring'


----------



## progressive hunter

*WATCH: Glenn Beck exposes MORE Biden corruption, this time with communist China*
*Joe Biden and son Hunter had no problem partnering with some VERY shady characters*




WATCH: Glenn Beck exposes MORE Biden corruption, this time with communist China


----------



## progressive hunter

There is 'strong evidence of criminal misconduct' by Hunter Biden, says top government watchdog


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> There is 'strong evidence of criminal misconduct' by Hunter Biden, says top government watchdog



Tom Fitton is your top government watchdog?

God this is stupid.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is 'strong evidence of criminal misconduct' by Hunter Biden, says top government watchdog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Fitton is your top government watchdog?
> 
> God this is stupid.
Click to expand...



as usual when you cant refute the message you attack the messenger,,,

but thanks for stopping by,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Barr taps network of prosecutors to review Russia-Ukraine cases


----------



## wamose

Can there be a worst national security situation than to have a Vice Presidents drug addicted son being given a million dollar job with no qualifications? The Burisma people know he's an addict as does the US government. So why the hell would our government allow Biden to extort money from the Ukraine this way? How much would it take for the Ukraine to accumulate some blackmail information against such a blatant addict as Hunter and then what's to stop them from asking for more taxpayer money in exchange for their silence? This whole thing is corrupt to the core and dangerous to our national security.


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Was On Board Of Trade Coalition Lobbying Obama Admin On Ukraine Aid


----------



## progressive hunter

https://www.realclearinvestigations..._probe_for_james_biden-tied_firm__122447.html


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden scandals explained: Ukraine, China, drug history and more


----------



## progressive hunter

Burisma Consultant with Links to Hunter Biden Tried to Meet with State Dept. Official about 'Troubling Events' in Ukraine | National Review


----------



## progressive hunter

Ahead of Super Tuesday, Hunter Biden seeks to delay child support deposition


----------



## progressive hunter

UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!


Of course they did. That was what Zelensky agreed to as part of Impeached Trump's quid pro quo.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. That was what Zelensky agreed to as part of Impeached Trump's quid pro quo.
Click to expand...



you wouldnt want them not to investigate would you???

quid pro quo is a serious crime in government,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. That was what Zelensky agreed to as part of Impeached Trump's quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt want them not to investigate would you???
> 
> quid pro quo is a serious crime in government,,,
Click to expand...

No, you remain rightarded. I said all along I don't care if Biden is investigated. Quite ironic you don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. That was what Zelensky agreed to as part of Impeached Trump's quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt want them not to investigate would you???
> 
> quid pro quo is a serious crime in government,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you remain rightarded. I said all along I don't care if Biden is investigated. Quite ironic you don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
Click to expand...



but do you care if bidens guilty???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. That was what Zelensky agreed to as part of Impeached Trump's quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt want them not to investigate would you???
> 
> quid pro quo is a serious crime in government,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you remain rightarded. I said all along I don't care if Biden is investigated. Quite ironic you don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but do you care if bidens guilty???
Click to expand...

Sure, if he's guilty. Unlike the right who don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. That was what Zelensky agreed to as part of Impeached Trump's quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt want them not to investigate would you???
> 
> quid pro quo is a serious crime in government,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you remain rightarded. I said all along I don't care if Biden is investigated. Quite ironic you don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but do you care if bidens guilty???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if he's guilty. Unlike the right who don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
Click to expand...



if it ends up biden is guilty then trump did the right thing,,,if not then trump has egg on his face,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> UH OH: Ukraine launches criminal investigation into Joe Biden for quid pro quo!



“according to Shokin’s lawyer”

lol


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did. That was what Zelensky agreed to as part of Impeached Trump's quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt want them not to investigate would you???
> 
> quid pro quo is a serious crime in government,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you remain rightarded. I said all along I don't care if Biden is investigated. Quite ironic you don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but do you care if bidens guilty???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if he's guilty. Unlike the right who don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if it ends up biden is guilty then trump did the right thing,,,if not then trump has egg on his face,,,
Click to expand...

More than egg on his face if Biden is innocent. Impeached Trump could face criminal charges when he leaves office.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt want them not to investigate would you???
> 
> quid pro quo is a serious crime in government,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, you remain rightarded. I said all along I don't care if Biden is investigated. Quite ironic you don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but do you care if bidens guilty???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if he's guilty. Unlike the right who don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if it ends up biden is guilty then trump did the right thing,,,if not then trump has egg on his face,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than egg on his face if Biden is innocent. Impeached Trump could face criminal charges when he leaves office.
Click to expand...



at this point the chance hes innocent is non existent,,


----------



## progressive hunter

More bad news for Joe Biden clan: Judge orders Hunter Biden to appear for sworn testimony


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you remain rightarded. I said all along I don't care if Biden is investigated. Quite ironic you don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but do you care if bidens guilty???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if he's guilty. Unlike the right who don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if it ends up biden is guilty then trump did the right thing,,,if not then trump has egg on his face,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than egg on his face if Biden is innocent. Impeached Trump could face criminal charges when he leaves office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at this point the chance hes innocent is non existent,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

Says you, but you haven't proven it.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> More bad news for Joe Biden clan: Judge orders Hunter Biden to appear for sworn testimony


Not bad news for Joe.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but do you care if bidens guilty???
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if he's guilty. Unlike the right who don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if it ends up biden is guilty then trump did the right thing,,,if not then trump has egg on his face,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than egg on his face if Biden is innocent. Impeached Trump could face criminal charges when he leaves office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at this point the chance hes innocent is non existent,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Says you, but you haven't proven it.
Click to expand...


your right I havent,,,
 but we have joe on video admitting it,,,so I dont need to,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for Joe Biden clan: Judge orders Hunter Biden to appear for sworn testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad news for Joe.
Click to expand...



that depends on what he says under oath,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if he's guilty. Unlike the right who don't care that Impeached Trump committed quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it ends up biden is guilty then trump did the right thing,,,if not then trump has egg on his face,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than egg on his face if Biden is innocent. Impeached Trump could face criminal charges when he leaves office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at this point the chance hes innocent is non existent,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Says you, but you haven't proven it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your right I havent,,,
> but we have joe on video admitting it,,,so I dont need to,,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

Uh, no, you have Biden on tape admitting he got rid of a corrupt prosecutor. That's not a crime.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for Joe Biden clan: Judge orders Hunter Biden to appear for sworn testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad news for Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on what he says under oath,,,
Click to expand...

Why? What does Joe have to do with his son's paternity suit?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it ends up biden is guilty then trump did the right thing,,,if not then trump has egg on his face,,,
> 
> 
> 
> More than egg on his face if Biden is innocent. Impeached Trump could face criminal charges when he leaves office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> at this point the chance hes innocent is non existent,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Says you, but you haven't proven it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your right I havent,,,
> but we have joe on video admitting it,,,so I dont need to,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uh, no, you have Biden on tape admitting he got rid of a corrupt prosecutor. That's not a crime.
Click to expand...



but it is a crime to fire a person investigating a family member when youre the VP,,,and because its a foreign country it has even bigger issues,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for Joe Biden clan: Judge orders Hunter Biden to appear for sworn testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad news for Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on what he says under oath,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What does Joe have to do with his son's paternity suit?
Click to expand...

never said he did,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than egg on his face if Biden is innocent. Impeached Trump could face criminal charges when he leaves office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this point the chance hes innocent is non existent,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Says you, but you haven't proven it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your right I havent,,,
> but we have joe on video admitting it,,,so I dont need to,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uh, no, you have Biden on tape admitting he got rid of a corrupt prosecutor. That's not a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but it is a crime to fire a person investigating a family member when youre the VP,,,and because its a foreign country it has even bigger issues,,,
Click to expand...

There's no proof Shokin was investigating Hunter Biden when Joe Biden threatened to hold up the money.

You lose again because you live in a universe of alternative facts.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for Joe Biden clan: Judge orders Hunter Biden to appear for sworn testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad news for Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on what he says under oath,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What does Joe have to do with his son's paternity suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Then in what case do you think Hunter Biden is being called in to testify?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for Joe Biden clan: Judge orders Hunter Biden to appear for sworn testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad news for Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on what he says under oath,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What does Joe have to do with his son's paternity suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Then in what case do you think Hunter Biden is being called in to testify?
Click to expand...



thats clearly stated in the article,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad news for Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on what he says under oath,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What does Joe have to do with his son's paternity suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Then in what case do you think Hunter Biden is being called in to testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly stated in the article,,,
Click to expand...

Yeah, and it doesn't involve his dad; so who knows what you're praying for?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on what he says under oath,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Why? What does Joe have to do with his son's paternity suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Then in what case do you think Hunter Biden is being called in to testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly stated in the article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it doesn't involve his dad; so who knows what you're praying for?
Click to expand...



when did I say I was praying for something???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? What does Joe have to do with his son's paternity suit?
> 
> 
> 
> never said he did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Then in what case do you think Hunter Biden is being called in to testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly stated in the article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it doesn't involve his dad; so who knows what you're praying for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say I was praying for something???
Click to expand...

It oozed from your post when you implied Hunter Biden's testimony under oath (which is about paternity and child support) could hurt his father.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> never said he did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Then in what case do you think Hunter Biden is being called in to testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly stated in the article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it doesn't involve his dad; so who knows what you're praying for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say I was praying for something???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It oozed from your post when you implied Hunter Biden's testimony under oath (which is about paternity and child support) could hurt his father.
Click to expand...



depending on what he says,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

now that we know joe has no problem lying it stands to reason he could also be lying about the whole ukraine thing,,,

he also lied about trump defunding the DNC on national TV

WATCH: Joe Biden admits he wasn't arrested in South Africa when challenged by CNN


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Sen. Johnson Pushes For Subpoenas In Ukraine-Hunter Biden Probe


----------



## progressive hunter

Media Suddenly Interested In Running Interference For Hunter Biden Again


----------



## progressive hunter

Romney will vote to approve subpoena in Senate committee's Hunter Biden probe


----------



## progressive hunter

Biden-Burisma probe will get to the truth, Senate panel's GOP chairman says: 'I'm not Adam Schiff'


----------



## progressive hunter

Dead-beat Biden? Hunter fails to turn over financial documents in child support case


----------



## DrLove

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



Not a thing is unanswered. It's a conspiracy theory dreamed up by Putin that's been debunked by every major news org in the country (Fox and Sinclair excepted of course) including Rupert's Wall Street Journal. 

FUCK Republicans who let this die after Joe's candidacy appeared to be on life support and hatched it yet again after Super Tuesday. 

And FUCK you too Ron Johnson!


----------



## Slade3200

DrLove said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thing is unanswered. It's a conspiracy theory dreamed up by Putin that's been debunked by every major news org in the country (Fox and Sinclair excepted of course) including Rupert's Wall Street Journal.
> 
> FUCK Republicans who let this die after Joe's candidacy appeared to be on life support and hatched it yet again after Super Tuesday.
> 
> And FUCK you too Ron Johnson!
Click to expand...

Oh it’s all going to come back. It’s pretty disgusting how Political trolls are winning news cycles and con*trolling* the narratives. Sad times


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thing is unanswered. It's a conspiracy theory dreamed up by Putin that's been debunked by every major news org in the country (Fox and Sinclair excepted of course) including Rupert's Wall Street Journal.
> 
> FUCK Republicans who let this die after Joe's candidacy appeared to be on life support and hatched it yet again after Super Tuesday.
> 
> And FUCK you too Ron Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it’s all going to come back. It’s pretty disgusting how Political trolls are winning news cycles and con*trolling* the narratives. Sad times
Click to expand...



in this case the narrative is easy to control because its based on facts,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thing is unanswered. It's a conspiracy theory dreamed up by Putin that's been debunked by every major news org in the country (Fox and Sinclair excepted of course) including Rupert's Wall Street Journal.
> 
> FUCK Republicans who let this die after Joe's candidacy appeared to be on life support and hatched it yet again after Super Tuesday.
> 
> And FUCK you too Ron Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it’s all going to come back. It’s pretty disgusting how Political trolls are winning news cycles and con*trolling* the narratives. Sad times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in this case the narrative is easy to control because its based on facts,,,
Click to expand...

True... Most everything is based on facts. Even lies are often based on facts. The problem here are the false conclusions you all spin up around the facts. Like the video of Biden’s QPQ... totally legit, yet it is being spun up to be some kind of crime. Hunter Biden’s position on the board of Burisma, shouldn’t have happened as it had the appearance of impropriety given Joes position. That’s a valid critique, however it’s not illegal and no evidence of criminal conspiracy has ever been produced. So yeah, it’s smoke and mirrors.

Amazing how it all died down once Biden lost his front runner status and now it’s all coming back. But you go ahead and pretend it’s all facts and not politics


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thing is unanswered. It's a conspiracy theory dreamed up by Putin that's been debunked by every major news org in the country (Fox and Sinclair excepted of course) including Rupert's Wall Street Journal.
> 
> FUCK Republicans who let this die after Joe's candidacy appeared to be on life support and hatched it yet again after Super Tuesday.
> 
> And FUCK you too Ron Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it’s all going to come back. It’s pretty disgusting how Political trolls are winning news cycles and con*trolling* the narratives. Sad times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in this case the narrative is easy to control because its based on facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True... Most everything is based on facts. Even lies are often based on facts. The problem here are the false conclusions you all spin up around the facts. Like the video of Biden’s QPQ... totally legit, yet it is being spun up to be some kind of crime. Hunter Biden’s position on the board of Burisma, shouldn’t have happened as it had the appearance of impropriety given Joes position. That’s a valid critique, however it’s not illegal and no evidence of criminal conspiracy has ever been produced. So yeah, it’s smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Amazing how it all died down once Biden lost his front runner status and now it’s all coming back. But you go ahead and pretend it’s all facts and not politics
Click to expand...



the conclusions have yet to be determined except in your own mind,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thing is unanswered. It's a conspiracy theory dreamed up by Putin that's been debunked by every major news org in the country (Fox and Sinclair excepted of course) including Rupert's Wall Street Journal.
> 
> FUCK Republicans who let this die after Joe's candidacy appeared to be on life support and hatched it yet again after Super Tuesday.
> 
> And FUCK you too Ron Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it’s all going to come back. It’s pretty disgusting how Political trolls are winning news cycles and con*trolling* the narratives. Sad times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in this case the narrative is easy to control because its based on facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True... Most everything is based on facts. Even lies are often based on facts. The problem here are the false conclusions you all spin up around the facts. Like the video of Biden’s QPQ... totally legit, yet it is being spun up to be some kind of crime. Hunter Biden’s position on the board of Burisma, shouldn’t have happened as it had the appearance of impropriety given Joes position. That’s a valid critique, however it’s not illegal and no evidence of criminal conspiracy has ever been produced. So yeah, it’s smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Amazing how it all died down once Biden lost his front runner status and now it’s all coming back. But you go ahead and pretend it’s all facts and not politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the conclusions have yet to be determined except in your own mind,,
Click to expand...

How much time do you need? Plan on playing the wait and see game through Mid November perhaps?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thing is unanswered. It's a conspiracy theory dreamed up by Putin that's been debunked by every major news org in the country (Fox and Sinclair excepted of course) including Rupert's Wall Street Journal.
> 
> FUCK Republicans who let this die after Joe's candidacy appeared to be on life support and hatched it yet again after Super Tuesday.
> 
> And FUCK you too Ron Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it’s all going to come back. It’s pretty disgusting how Political trolls are winning news cycles and con*trolling* the narratives. Sad times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in this case the narrative is easy to control because its based on facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True... Most everything is based on facts. Even lies are often based on facts. The problem here are the false conclusions you all spin up around the facts. Like the video of Biden’s QPQ... totally legit, yet it is being spun up to be some kind of crime. Hunter Biden’s position on the board of Burisma, shouldn’t have happened as it had the appearance of impropriety given Joes position. That’s a valid critique, however it’s not illegal and no evidence of criminal conspiracy has ever been produced. So yeah, it’s smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Amazing how it all died down once Biden lost his front runner status and now it’s all coming back. But you go ahead and pretend it’s all facts and not politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the conclusions have yet to be determined except in your own mind,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much time do you need? Plan on playing the wait and see game through Mid November perhaps?
Click to expand...



november has nothing to do with it,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it’s all going to come back. It’s pretty disgusting how Political trolls are winning news cycles and con*trolling* the narratives. Sad times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this case the narrative is easy to control because its based on facts,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True... Most everything is based on facts. Even lies are often based on facts. The problem here are the false conclusions you all spin up around the facts. Like the video of Biden’s QPQ... totally legit, yet it is being spun up to be some kind of crime. Hunter Biden’s position on the board of Burisma, shouldn’t have happened as it had the appearance of impropriety given Joes position. That’s a valid critique, however it’s not illegal and no evidence of criminal conspiracy has ever been produced. So yeah, it’s smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Amazing how it all died down once Biden lost his front runner status and now it’s all coming back. But you go ahead and pretend it’s all facts and not politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the conclusions have yet to be determined except in your own mind,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much time do you need? Plan on playing the wait and see game through Mid November perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> november has nothing to do with it,,,
Click to expand...

Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> in this case the narrative is easy to control because its based on facts,,,
> 
> 
> 
> True... Most everything is based on facts. Even lies are often based on facts. The problem here are the false conclusions you all spin up around the facts. Like the video of Biden’s QPQ... totally legit, yet it is being spun up to be some kind of crime. Hunter Biden’s position on the board of Burisma, shouldn’t have happened as it had the appearance of impropriety given Joes position. That’s a valid critique, however it’s not illegal and no evidence of criminal conspiracy has ever been produced. So yeah, it’s smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Amazing how it all died down once Biden lost his front runner status and now it’s all coming back. But you go ahead and pretend it’s all facts and not politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the conclusions have yet to be determined except in your own mind,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much time do you need? Plan on playing the wait and see game through Mid November perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> november has nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.
Click to expand...



how so???
it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True... Most everything is based on facts. Even lies are often based on facts. The problem here are the false conclusions you all spin up around the facts. Like the video of Biden’s QPQ... totally legit, yet it is being spun up to be some kind of crime. Hunter Biden’s position on the board of Burisma, shouldn’t have happened as it had the appearance of impropriety given Joes position. That’s a valid critique, however it’s not illegal and no evidence of criminal conspiracy has ever been produced. So yeah, it’s smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Amazing how it all died down once Biden lost his front runner status and now it’s all coming back. But you go ahead and pretend it’s all facts and not politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the conclusions have yet to be determined except in your own mind,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much time do you need? Plan on playing the wait and see game through Mid November perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> november has nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
Click to expand...

 How so?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the conclusions have yet to be determined except in your own mind,,
> 
> 
> 
> How much time do you need? Plan on playing the wait and see game through Mid November perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> november has nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...



you really need to start reading the links provided,,,

rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time do you need? Plan on playing the wait and see game through Mid November perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> november has nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
Click to expand...

There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.

I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> november has nothing to do with it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
Click to expand...



what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,

I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,


----------



## Flash

*Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*

*Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*


----------



## progressive hunter

Flash said:


> *Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*
> 
> *Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*





cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,

I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
Click to expand...

By "cover up," you mean publicly brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "cover up," you mean publicly brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
Click to expand...



that wanted to reopen a case involving the company his son worked for,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "cover up," you mean publicly brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that wanted to reopen a case involving the company his son worked for,,,
Click to expand...

Idiot, you said Biden was trying to cover it up.

The reality is you wouldn't even know about any of this had Biden himself not been publicly speaking about it.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that? This whole thing has been in sync with the political tides of Biden’s campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
Click to expand...

i just don’t believe anything Rudy says, if you have proof of something then present it and I’ll take a look.

As for Joes cover up... what exactly do you think he is covering up?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*
> 
> *Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,
> 
> I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???
Click to expand...

Oh boy, dumb and dumber are here. This conversation is going to be riveting


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "cover up," you mean publicly brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that wanted to reopen a case involving the company his son worked for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, you said Biden was trying to cover it up.
> 
> The reality is you wouldn't even know about any of this had Biden himself not been publicly speaking about it.
Click to expand...

if you say so,,,NOT!!!!


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how so???
> it started almost two yrs before joe started running,,,
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just don’t believe anything Rudy says, if you have proof of something then present it and I’ll take a look.
> 
> As for Joes cover up... what exactly do you think he is covering up?
Click to expand...


its been presented but you chose to ignore it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*
> 
> *Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,
> 
> I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, dumb and dumber are here. This conversation is going to be riveting
Click to expand...



what conversation???


----------



## Flash

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*
> 
> *Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,
> 
> I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, dumb and dumber are here. This conversation is going to be riveting
Click to expand...



Just wait until Trump gets ahold of the dead beat son's father.  It will be epic to see Biden cower like the little pussy he is.  Even the famous Corn Pop won't be able to save him.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just don’t believe anything Rudy says, if you have proof of something then present it and I’ll take a look.
> 
> As for Joes cover up... what exactly do you think he is covering up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its been presented but you chose to ignore it,,,
Click to expand...

I’d have to see it to ignore it. I have not seen it and apparently you’re not going to present it... big surprise


----------



## Slade3200

Flash said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*
> 
> *Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,
> 
> I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, dumb and dumber are here. This conversation is going to be riveting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until Trump gets ahold of the dead beat son's father.  It will be epic to see Biden cower like the little pussy he is.  Even the famous Corn Pop won't be able to save him.
Click to expand...

Prog... this conversation


----------



## Flash

When you show Corn Pop that you are not an easy mark


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "cover up," you mean publicly brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that wanted to reopen a case involving the company his son worked for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, you said Biden was trying to cover it up.
> 
> The reality is you wouldn't even know about any of this had Biden himself not been publicly speaking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you say so,,,NOT!!!!
Click to expand...

LOL 

Oh? Show evidence anyone other than Biden and Poroshenko knew Biden threatened to hold up that billion dollar aid package.....


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to start reading the links provided,,,
> 
> rudy was in the ukraine in late 2016 looking into all of it,,,and if joe didnt shoot his mouth off he might have gotten away with it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just don’t believe anything Rudy says, if you have proof of something then present it and I’ll take a look.
> 
> As for Joes cover up... what exactly do you think he is covering up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its been presented but you chose to ignore it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d have to see it to ignore it. I have not seen it and apparently you’re not going to present it... big surprise
Click to expand...

all I can do is post the facts,,,its up to you to read them,,,after that I cant help you,,,

your ignorance is on you not me,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*
> 
> *Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,
> 
> I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, dumb and dumber are here. This conversation is going to be riveting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until Trump gets ahold of the dead beat son's father.  It will be epic to see Biden cower like the little pussy he is.  Even the famous Corn Pop won't be able to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prog... this conversation
Click to expand...

a single comment with one response is not a conversation,,,sorry,,,

tell me,,do you think  joe has seen or will want to see his grandchild??


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> 
> 
> By "cover up," you mean publicly brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that wanted to reopen a case involving the company his son worked for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, you said Biden was trying to cover it up.
> 
> The reality is you wouldn't even know about any of this had Biden himself not been publicly speaking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you say so,,,NOT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? Show evidence anyone other than Biden and Poroshenko knew Biden threatened to hold up that billion dollar aid package.....
Click to expand...

HUH???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> By "cover up," you mean publicly brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wanted to reopen a case involving the company his son worked for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, you said Biden was trying to cover it up.
> 
> The reality is you wouldn't even know about any of this had Biden himself not been publicly speaking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you say so,,,NOT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? Show evidence anyone other than Biden and Poroshenko knew Biden threatened to hold up that billion dollar aid package.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HUH???
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Thanks.


----------



## two_iron

Whoops! said Jill Biden would make a helluva Surgeon General. Except Jill is not a physician.... she's got a Phd in underwater naval gazing or some such shit. My GOD these are some dumb c*nts.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing to get away with. He “shot his mouth off” about doing his job, nothing illegal or improper about it. Thinking he did something criminal is a narrative that has you hoodwinked and it’s nothing but political spin.
> 
> I don’t really care what Rudy says he was doing in 2016... I don’t see how that is relevant at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just don’t believe anything Rudy says, if you have proof of something then present it and I’ll take a look.
> 
> As for Joes cover up... what exactly do you think he is covering up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its been presented but you chose to ignore it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d have to see it to ignore it. I have not seen it and apparently you’re not going to present it... big surprise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I can do is post the facts,,,its up to you to read them,,,after that I cant help you,,,
> 
> your ignorance is on you not me,,,
Click to expand...

Go ahead and post the facts then. I won’t hold my breath


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jill Biden is here in Central Florida this weekend campaigning for her stupid creepy asshole husband.*
> 
> *Instead of trying to fuck the country into being a socialist shithole by getting her worthless shithead husband elected why isn't she spending time with her new grandchild?  You know, the one that her corrupt deadbeat coke head son recently fathered with the stripper?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,
> 
> I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, dumb and dumber are here. This conversation is going to be riveting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until Trump gets ahold of the dead beat son's father.  It will be epic to see Biden cower like the little pussy he is.  Even the famous Corn Pop won't be able to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prog... this conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a single comment with one response is not a conversation,,,sorry,,,
> 
> tell me,,do you think  joe has seen or will want to see his grandchild??
Click to expand...

id imagine so... I have no idea why that’s relevant at all or why you’d think you know anything about their personal lives and relationships


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> what he did was legal and common,,,its what he was trying to cover up thats the problem,,,whether it was criminal has yet to be determined,,,
> 
> I see why you dont think what rudy did was irrelevant cause it debunks your whole narrative of it being about the election,,,
> 
> 
> 
> i just don’t believe anything Rudy says, if you have proof of something then present it and I’ll take a look.
> 
> As for Joes cover up... what exactly do you think he is covering up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its been presented but you chose to ignore it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d have to see it to ignore it. I have not seen it and apparently you’re not going to present it... big surprise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I can do is post the facts,,,its up to you to read them,,,after that I cant help you,,,
> 
> your ignorance is on you not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and post the facts then. I won’t hold my breath
Click to expand...

THIS THREAD IS RIDDLED WITH THEM,,,
your ignorance is self inflicted if you didnt read them,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till someone asks them that very question,,,
> 
> I wonder if they have ever seen their grandchild???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, dumb and dumber are here. This conversation is going to be riveting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until Trump gets ahold of the dead beat son's father.  It will be epic to see Biden cower like the little pussy he is.  Even the famous Corn Pop won't be able to save him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prog... this conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a single comment with one response is not a conversation,,,sorry,,,
> 
> tell me,,do you think  joe has seen or will want to see his grandchild??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> id imagine so... I have no idea why that’s relevant at all or why you’d think you know anything about their personal lives and relationships
Click to expand...

just thought I'd ask since you decided to be a part of the discussion on it,,,,


----------



## MaryL

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Given the littany 


Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


 Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just don’t believe anything Rudy says, if you have proof of something then present it and I’ll take a look.
> 
> As for Joes cover up... what exactly do you think he is covering up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been presented but you chose to ignore it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d have to see it to ignore it. I have not seen it and apparently you’re not going to present it... big surprise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I can do is post the facts,,,its up to you to read them,,,after that I cant help you,,,
> 
> your ignorance is on you not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and post the facts then. I won’t hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS THREAD IS RIDDLED WITH THEM,,,
> your ignorance is self inflicted if you didnt read them,,,
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I remember now. You posted something about that and I responded with irrefutable evidence disproving you’re claim. What are you still claiming it happened after I proved otherwise?


----------



## Slade3200

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
Click to expand...

Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its been presented but you chose to ignore it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’d have to see it to ignore it. I have not seen it and apparently you’re not going to present it... big surprise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all I can do is post the facts,,,its up to you to read them,,,after that I cant help you,,,
> 
> your ignorance is on you not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and post the facts then. I won’t hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS THREAD IS RIDDLED WITH THEM,,,
> your ignorance is self inflicted if you didnt read them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I remember now. You posted something about that and I responded with irrefutable evidence disproving you’re claim. What are you still claiming it happened after I proved otherwise?
Click to expand...

youve proved nothing,,,you just gave your opinion,,,


----------



## MaryL

Slade3200 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
Click to expand...

Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?


----------



## basquebromance

Donald Trump Jr. Challenges Hunter Biden To A Debate: ‘Let’s Make It Happen’

Biden neither has the stones nor the brains to go toe to toe. It would be a joke.


----------



## progressive hunter

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
Click to expand...

ohhh you gonna burn in hell for that one,,,


----------



## Slade3200

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
Click to expand...

Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
Click to expand...

you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
Click to expand...

No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
Click to expand...

one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,


----------



## MaryL

Slade3200 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
Click to expand...

Hunter admitted  he didn't  have any skills and it was his political connections and his dad why he got hired by Burisma.  Big Joe Biden  spent billions buying off Ukrainian officials and he even bragged about it...


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> 
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
Click to expand...

No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts


----------



## Slade3200

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter admitted  he didn't  have any skills and it was his political connections and his dad why he got hired by Burisma.  Big Joe Biden  spent billions buying off Ukrainian officials and he even bragged about it...
Click to expand...

No he didn’t, that’s not even close to what he said. Come on Mary be honest with your arguments. Already too many lies flying around


----------



## MaryL

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
Click to expand...

No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?


----------



## MaryL

The democratic party is disintegrating before our eyes and that's on the democrats trying to pander to everyone and pleasing no one.


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> 
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! *Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation.* Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
Click to expand...


Except no...did not happen.   When Biden (and the EU, the IMF, Ukrainian anti-corruption activists and the Obama administration) pressured for Shokin's ouster, Burisma *was not under investigation nor was there any movement to "reopen" anything*.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

[QUOTE="Coyote, post: 24203287, member: 19170"
Except no...did not happen.   When Biden (and the EU, the IMF, Ukrainian anti-corruption activists and the Obama administration) pressured for Shokin's ouster, Burisma *was not under investigation nor was there any movement to "reopen" anything*.[/QUOTE]

So what.

*Your decision* to bring this is up *was not based in, logic*, since any Burisma investigations are independent of, I repeat, independent of Joe Biden 1)ordering a quid pro quo and 2)getting a prosecutor fired for aiming to expose his corrupt handling of Ukraine foreign policy, as USA VP.  He's now ineligible to hold future office of the Presidency ---*and thankfully, his own words in the video prove this*.

Even if this had been a non-Burisma Corp, *Joe* *Biden still remains corrupt* ---if every one of his acts remain the same, as what we see when he's bragging in the video about what he did regarding Ukraine.


----------



## Slade3200

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> 
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
Click to expand...

I don’t know where you get your news Mary but that’s just a straight up lie. You’re being played


----------



## Coyote

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except no...did not happen.   When Biden (and the EU, the IMF, Ukrainian anti-corruption activists and the Obama administration) pressured for Shokin's ouster, Burisma *was not under investigation nor was there any movement to "reopen" anything*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what.
> 
> *Your decision* to bring this is up *was not based in, logic*, since any Burisma investigations are independent of, I repeat, independent of Joe Biden 1)ordering a quid pro quo and 2)getting a prosecutor fired for aiming to expose his corrupt handling of Ukraine foreign policy, as USA VP.  He's now ineligible to hold future office of the Presidency ---*and thankfully, his own words in the video prove this*.
> 
> Even if this had been a non-Burisma Corp, *Joe* *Biden still remains corrupt* ---if every one of his acts remain the same, as what we see when he's bragging in the video about what he did regarding Ukraine.
Click to expand...



Your claim, bolded in the last paragraph, is not based in in fact or logic.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
Click to expand...



when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> 
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt
Click to expand...

Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips
Click to expand...



now your just squirming,,,


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Coyote said:


> Your claim, bolded in the last paragraph, is not based in in fact or logic.



Hey you can tell lies on my posts, sure, I think we all know you're an expert at that. But you _cannot_ tell lies on video evidence 



*1:15-1:30



*


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> 
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now your just squirming,,,
Click to expand...

Not at all... you literally just proved my point. You post fake shit, don’t provide links or evidence, just refer to some fantasy evidence you’ve posted in the past. You’re a phony, a troll, a waste of time. Thanks for playing but game over


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now your just squirming,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all... you literally just proved my point. You post fake shit, don’t provide links or evidence, just refer to some fantasy evidence you’ve posted in the past. You’re a phony, a troll, a waste of time. Thanks for playing but game over
Click to expand...



I didnt post anything,,,


----------



## LeeOnLido

toobfreak said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's last defense?  Seems more like he has about 113 of them.  Meantime, as each day passes, the Dem's case FOR impeachment grows ever more specious, unlikely and untenable as so much desperate political grasping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps first pile of excuses are all being debunked through his own people’s testimonies. All he has left is admitting to the QPQ and trying to legitimize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a 30 year old child who is a crack addict to the VP of the United states not corruption?
> 
> And Epstein a billionaire committed suicide in his jail cell.
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> epstien didnt commit suicide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billionaires under protection who have beaten pedo charges before do not off themselves.
Click to expand...

i wonder if Hunter will eventually wind up on a game on the back of a cereal someday


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now your just squirming,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all... you literally just proved my point. You post fake shit, don’t provide links or evidence, just refer to some fantasy evidence you’ve posted in the past. You’re a phony, a troll, a waste of time. Thanks for playing but game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt post anything,,,
Click to expand...

Is this whole thing going over your head?? Give it a second and let it soak in... you’ll get it


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Slade3200 said:


> Is this whole thing going over your head?? Give it a second and let it soak in... you’ll get it



No matter how many lies you tell in here, you won't need a second to get this ---because it's immediately very clear and concise:


*1:15-1:30

*


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> 
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

You never learn.

John Solomon's new “scoop” about Ukraine and Hunter Biden debunks itself

_Latvian authorities said they did not get any incriminating information back from Ukraine to warrant further investigation and did not take additional action in 2016._​


----------



## Faun

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the littany
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of posters that are well spoken and smarter than I am have spoken on this. Trumps impeachment by the democrats hinged on this Burisma connection. The Democrats keep saying H. Biden's Burisma thing was disproved, (it wasn't) and the democrats went after Trump JUST for looking into it... which, on the face of it, looks a tad suspicious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it looks suspicious... trump has painted an entire narrative around it to try and criminalize Joe. Shockingly enough we haven’t heard much about it since Joe lost his front runner status... guess what we are about to hear all about again?! Can you connect the dots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um first things first. Hunter Biden admitted he was hired by a corrupt foreign company and paid millions. Its verifiable. But Trump looking into that AFTERWARDS, that suspicious? And the kicker is Joseph Biden bragged how he bought off Ukrainians officials looking into the company Hunter worked for...that doesn't sound at all suspicious and worth looking into? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter admitted  he didn't  have any skills and it was his political connections and his dad why he got hired by Burisma.  Big Joe Biden  spent billions buying off Ukrainian officials and he even bragged about it...
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter getting a job with a large company who had a corrupt CEO isn’t a crime. Joe doing his job and executing our foreign policy objectives isn’t a crime. look into it all you want. Trump wanted Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation when he could have had his own intel agency’s look into it to see if any criminal activity occurred. That’s why he was impeached. As always, he was playing politics
> 
> 
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
Click to expand...

Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.

*Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*

_But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim, bolded in the last paragraph, is not based in in fact or logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you can tell lies on my posts, sure, I think we all know you're an expert at that. But you _cannot_ tell lies on video evidence
> 
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

That's Biden bragging about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired. Kudos to Biden.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Faun said:


> That's Biden bragging about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired. Kudos to Biden.



You mean, that's Biden showing what makes him now ineligible to hold office of the Presidency.


But in your deranged mind...how dare that prosecutor get in the, way, of the Biden family illegalities in Ukraine! Only a corrupt Prosecutor would've tried to do that. He deserved to get fired!  Just like Trump deserved to be, impeached, for doing that same thing re: the Bidens illegalities in Ukraine.

lol


You see how the vid caused the ever-deceitful Coyote to tuck her tail then whimper on, out of here, and you really should have did the same ---instead of embarrassing yourself here, by telling lies on the video.  Then again, you are a Dem. Therefore telling lies is now a survival mechanism for you.


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Biden bragging about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired. Kudos to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, that's Biden showing what makes him now ineligible to hold office of the Presidency.
> 
> 
> But in your deranged mind...how dare that prosecutor get in the, way, of the Biden family illegalities in Ukraine! Only a corrupt Prosecutor would've tried to do that. He deserved to get fired!  Just like Trump deserved to be, impeached, for doing that same thing re: the Bidens illegalities in Ukraine.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> You see how the vid caused the ever-deceitful Coyote to tuck her tail then whimper on, out of here, and you really should have did the same ---instead of embarrassing yourself here, by telling lies on the video.  Then again, you are a Dem. Therefore telling lies is now a survival mechanism for you.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

I don't think you watched your entire video. Your video shows Impeached Trump lied when he falsely claimed Biden got Shokin fired because he was looking into Biden's son and the company he worked for.

You got bitch-slapped by your own video.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> I don't think you watched your entire video. Your video shows Impeached Trump lied when he falsely claimed Biden got Shokin fired because he was looking into Biden's son and the company he worked for.
> 
> You got bitch-slapped by your own video.



Your decision to tell lies on the video is, expected, since you are a honor student of the Dem's Deceit Doctrine.

I'm just glad you have now exposed yourself here as the dishonest, satanic teammate, for all Biden-leaning undecided voters who view the video ---_then read your deceitful comments about it_.

Thank you!!


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Undecided voters need to see this/see your deceit here, in 6th gear, as a sample size for realizing the dishonest&demonic culture which now drives the Dem party.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure skipped a lot of facts in that description of events,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
Click to expand...



not according to the new york times,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> 
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to the new york times,,,
Click to expand...


According to The NY Times, Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor who had drawn criticism from our allies, the IMF and his own countrymen and reforms who wanted to end the old way of Ukrainian justice.

Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance

But y’all love to ignore that part.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to the new york times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to The NY Times, Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor who had drawn criticism from our allies, the IMF and his own countrymen and reforms who wanted to end the old way of Ukrainian justice.
> 
> Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance
> 
> But y’all love to ignore that part.
Click to expand...



the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to the new york times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to The NY Times, Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor who had drawn criticism from our allies, the IMF and his own countrymen and reforms who wanted to end the old way of Ukrainian justice.
> 
> Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance
> 
> But y’all love to ignore that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,
Click to expand...

Did you read the article I posted? 

It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to the new york times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to The NY Times, Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor who had drawn criticism from our allies, the IMF and his own countrymen and reforms who wanted to end the old way of Ukrainian justice.
> 
> Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance
> 
> But y’all love to ignore that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the article I posted?
> 
> It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?
Click to expand...



please do,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not according to the new york times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to The NY Times, Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor who had drawn criticism from our allies, the IMF and his own countrymen and reforms who wanted to end the old way of Ukrainian justice.
> 
> Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance
> 
> But y’all love to ignore that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the article I posted?
> 
> It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> please do,,,
Click to expand...

Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.


From The NY Times.

Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine

How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not according to the new york times,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to The NY Times, Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor who had drawn criticism from our allies, the IMF and his own countrymen and reforms who wanted to end the old way of Ukrainian justice.
> 
> Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance
> 
> But y’all love to ignore that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the article I posted?
> 
> It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> please do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.
> 
> 
> From The NY Times.
> 
> Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine
> 
> How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?
Click to expand...



finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,

better late then never,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to The NY Times, Shokin was a corrupt prosecutor who had drawn criticism from our allies, the IMF and his own countrymen and reforms who wanted to end the old way of Ukrainian justice.
> 
> Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance
> 
> But y’all love to ignore that part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the article I posted?
> 
> It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> please do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.
> 
> 
> From The NY Times.
> 
> Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine
> 
> How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,
> 
> better late then never,,,
Click to expand...


And that's according to who exactly?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the article I posted?
> 
> It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> please do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.
> 
> 
> From The NY Times.
> 
> Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine
> 
> How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,
> 
> better late then never,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
Click to expand...



other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,

I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the article I posted?
> 
> It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.
> 
> 
> From The NY Times.
> 
> Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine
> 
> How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,
> 
> better late then never,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
Click to expand...


The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> please do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.
> 
> 
> From The NY Times.
> 
> Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine
> 
> How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,
> 
> better late then never,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
Click to expand...



you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,

you only have yourself to blame,,,

truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,

educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL I don't think you watched your entire video. Your video shows Impeached Trump lied when he falsely claimed Biden got Shokin fired because he was looking into Biden's son and the company he worked for.
> 
> You got bitch-slapped by your own video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your decision to tell lies on the video is, expected, since you are an honor student of the Dem's Deceit Doctrine.
> 
> I'm just glad you have now exposed yourself here as the dishonest, satanic teammate, for all Biden-leaning undecided voters who view the video ---_then read your deceitful comments about it_.
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck. 

*Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_

*Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
_[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_

*Starting @ 1:31...*


*Your own video! *


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Undecided voters need to see this/see your deceit here, in 6th gear, as a sample size for realizing the dishonest&demonic culture which now drives the Dem party.


Undecided voters are not as stupid as you. No one is.


----------



## edward37

Faun said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided voters need to see this/see your deceit here, in 6th gear, as a sample size for realizing the dishonest&demonic culture which now drives the Dem party.
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided voters are not as stupid as you. No one is.
Click to expand...

Well  there are Un and bri and Blues


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to write a novel... I hit the important and relevant points
> 
> 
> 
> one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't. Hunter Biden got paid millions to work for a corrupt Ukrainian oil company. Even Hunter admitted that, and then TA DA! Big Joe paid billions to Ukrainian officials to call off the investigation. Please, that happened. But its BAD that Trump investigated THAT? And was impeached over it? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. There was no ongoing investigation to call off.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not according to the new york times,,,
Click to expand...

Sure, troll.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.
> 
> 
> From The NY Times.
> 
> Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine
> 
> How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,
> 
> better late then never,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.


----------



## Faun

edward37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided voters need to see this/see your deceit here, in 6th gear, as a sample size for realizing the dishonest&demonic culture which now drives the Dem party.
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided voters are not as stupid as you. No one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well  there are Un and bri and Blues
Click to expand...

True, stiff competition.


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this whole thing going over your head?? Give it a second and let it soak in... you’ll get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many lies you tell in here, you won't need a second to get this ---because it's immediately very clear and concise:
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30
> 
> *
Click to expand...

crystal clear... Biden doing his job. Claiming that there was anything wrong with that is fake news. You’re being played.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now your just squirming,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all... you literally just proved my point. You post fake shit, don’t provide links or evidence, just refer to some fantasy evidence you’ve posted in the past. You’re a phony, a troll, a waste of time. Thanks for playing but game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt post anything,,,
Click to expand...

I KNOW. That’s my point. You are full of shit. You lie about posting evidence. You’re finally admitting it. Game over


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,
> 
> better late then never,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
Click to expand...



I did post proof you stupid fuck,,

but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,

both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now your just squirming,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all... you literally just proved my point. You post fake shit, don’t provide links or evidence, just refer to some fantasy evidence you’ve posted in the past. You’re a phony, a troll, a waste of time. Thanks for playing but game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt post anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW. That’s my point. You are full of shit. You lie about posting evidence. You’re finally admitting it. Game over
Click to expand...


does that mean youre going to shut up now???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
Click to expand...

Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.


----------



## Slade3200

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the wrote more than one article on it you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the article I posted?
> 
> It completely destroys the idea that Shokin was ousted for personal reasons by Biden. Shall we go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> please do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s an article saying the investigation into Burisma was dormant.
> 
> 
> From The NY Times.
> 
> Debunking 4 Viral Rumors About the Bidens and Ukraine
> 
> How about now? Still clinging to your failed accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> finally,,,it was dormant and shokin wanted to reopen it when he got the report from latvia about the money laundering,,,among other reasons,,,
> 
> better late then never,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
Click to expand...

That’s according to his imagination... Prog troll here likes to make shit up and pretend like he’s posted evidence without posting evidence. He should be ignored


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
Click to expand...



sorry but I dont save all the things I post,,,

better that you not ignore things to avoid being ignorant on the topic at hand,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
Click to expand...

So you claim, troll. I didn't notice the link you're claiming you posted to the NYT and I'm not about to go hunting through 1500 posts to find something you could easily post now if it existed. Hiding behind a bluff that it's out there somewhere as a pathetic excuse to not post it now is your go to troll move when you're nailed.


----------



## Faun

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
Click to expand...

He'd be able to had he actually posted it.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I dont save all the things I post,,,
> 
> better that you not ignore things to avoid being ignorant on the topic at hand,,,
Click to expand...


You have no memory of the article that you're referencing? Anything to help a search.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I dont save all the things I post,,,
> 
> better that you not ignore things to avoid being ignorant on the topic at hand,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no memory of the article that you're referencing? Anything to help a search.
Click to expand...

I already gave that to you,,,


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> 
> *Your own video! *




Nope.


1:15 - 1:30 is all that matters in the video, you kooky fucclump.  Biden's own words. Yes. Not anyone else's words but his, with respect to appropriate punishment which should leave Biden now ineligible to hold the office of the Presidency.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's according to who exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other people that worked in the prosecutors office,,,
> 
> I posted an interview of one of them and an article of another,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
Click to expand...

Liar... the only thing you’ve posted is admitting that you lie about posting evidence. You’re done Prog


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I dont save all the things I post,,,
> 
> better that you not ignore things to avoid being ignorant on the topic at hand,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no memory of the article that you're referencing? Anything to help a search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave that to you,,,
Click to expand...


Gave what? You haven't told me anything about the interview and article. What was the source? Who was interviewed? When did you cite this article?

Any memory at all?


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> 
> *Your own video! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 1:15 - 1:30 is all that matters in the video, you kooky fucclump.  Biden's own words. Yes. Not anyone else's words but his, with respect to appropriate punishment which should leave Biden now ineligible to hold the office of the Presidency.
Click to expand...


So you think there is no acceptable circumstance in which the US would demand a prosecutor be fired before giving them financial aid?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now your just squirming,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all... you literally just proved my point. You post fake shit, don’t provide links or evidence, just refer to some fantasy evidence you’ve posted in the past. You’re a phony, a troll, a waste of time. Thanks for playing but game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt post anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW. That’s my point. You are full of shit. You lie about posting evidence. You’re finally admitting it. Game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does that mean youre going to shut up now???
Click to expand...

Not even close. It means I’m going to keep throwing this in your face every time you pretend like you’ve been posting evidence of your bullshit lies


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is 150 pages long, can you point me to the interview and article?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
Click to expand...

He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
Click to expand...



and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,

that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof


----------



## Slade3200

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you ignored it then and its not my job to hand feed you now,,,
> 
> you only have yourself to blame,,,
> 
> truthfully I am tired of the bullshit from you pricks,,,
> 
> educate yourself and fuck off until you do,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I dont save all the things I post,,,
> 
> better that you not ignore things to avoid being ignorant on the topic at hand,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no memory of the article that you're referencing? Anything to help a search.
Click to expand...

Prog:
one big one you left out was the claim from Latvia that said that the bidens received laundered money, which was why shokin wanted to reopen the investigation that biden later had him fired for,,,

slade:
No need to mention that because it was investigated and found to be nothing there as I’ve proven to you in past posts

Prog:
when diid you do that,,,cause the latvias havent even done itt

Slade:
Exactly... you post fake news... from your Finger tips

*Fell right into that trap. Prog is full of shit and posts fake news*


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
Click to expand...


It's hard to believe you when you can't seem to remember any details about the articles your referencing.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
Click to expand...

Sorry Prog, you already admitted in several posts that you are full of shit and like to post fake news. Get a life


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> 
> *Your own video! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 1:15 - 1:30 is all that matters in the video, you kooky fucclump.  Biden's own words. Yes. Not anyone else's words but his, with respect to appropriate punishment which should leave Biden now ineligible to hold the office of the Presidency.
Click to expand...

How do you keep go to this argument? How do you not realize how stupid you sound? What Biden did and what he is talking about in that video is totally legit. Nothing illegal... doing his job... executing US foreign policy. Let that sink in and stop making a fool out of yourself by pretending like it s some kind of crime


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In typical troll fashion,  when challenged to post proof, the troll refuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
Click to expand...

Ohh, so you did post them but then you lied about not posting them because you really did post them but now you won’t post them because you already did post them. Great argument t Prog... dipshit. Stop wasting my time, this is getting pathetic


----------



## Slade3200

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe you when you can't seem to remember any details about the articles your referencing.
Click to expand...

He posts fake conspiracy articles that are easily debunked and then he brings them up later as if they are proof of his fake arguments. He won’t post them because then you can debunk them. #trollgames


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did post proof you stupid fuck,,
> 
> but because he decided to ignore it and doesnt want to go back over 150 pages of posts he wants me to go back over 150 posts for him,,,
> 
> both of you can fuck off until you solve you ignorance problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh, so you did post them but then you lied about not posting them because you really did post them but now you won’t post them because you already did post them. Great argument t Prog... dipshit. Stop wasting my time, this is getting pathetic[/QUOTEpathetic is a good description,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe you when you can't seem to remember any details about the articles your referencing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He posts fake conspiracy articles that are easily debunked and then he brings them up later as if they are proof of his fake arguments. He won’t post them because then you can debunk them. #trollgames
Click to expand...



if only that were true,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe you when you can't seem to remember any details about the articles your referencing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He posts fake conspiracy articles that are easily debunked and then he brings them up later as if they are proof of his fake arguments. He won’t post them because then you can debunk them. #trollgames
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if only that were true,,,
Click to expand...


It sure looks true given your inability to remember any details about these supposed articles you keep referencing.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe you when you can't seem to remember any details about the articles your referencing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He posts fake conspiracy articles that are easily debunked and then he brings them up later as if they are proof of his fake arguments. He won’t post them because then you can debunk them. #trollgames
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if only that were true,,,
Click to expand...

I just showed it to be true by quoting your own words. Sorry Prog. You’re game is up


----------



## colfax_m

Slade3200 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to pour through 150 pages to find a source you posted? I figured you’d be able to access it pretty easily from your memory.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe you when you can't seem to remember any details about the articles your referencing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He posts fake conspiracy articles that are easily debunked and then he brings them up later as if they are proof of his fake arguments. He won’t post them because then you can debunk them. #trollgames
Click to expand...


I watched one of his Glenn Beck videos, it was 2 hours and the first 30 minutes were just Glenn Beck talking up about how amazing they did by researching this so quickly. He then proceeded to make numerous fundamental factual errors.


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *[Starting @ 1:31...[/COLOR]*
> 
> *Your own video! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 1:15 - 1:30 is all that matters in the video, you kooky fucclump.  Biden's own words. Yes. Not anyone else's words but his, with respect to appropriate punishment which should leave Biden now ineligible to hold the office of the Presidency.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOL

Oh look, to a moron who posted a video stating Shokin wasn't actively investigating Hunter Biden or Burisma, and that many people wanted him thrown out of office, *that doesn't matter.*

All that matters is Biden got a corrupt prosecutor fired. Again, kudos to Biden for fighting corruption and thank you for posting that video, affirming it.

You are the epitome of stupid.


----------



## progressive hunter

Politico: FBI raid, Middle East mystery money, and Biden's brother all raise questions


----------



## Slade3200

colfax_m said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be able to had he actually posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> He lies about posting evidence to avoid posting evidence. I laid out a trap for him a few pages back and he fell right in... actually admitted to lying about posting evidence about fantasy narratives. Don’t go too deep with this troll... he’s got nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and your trap would have worked except for the fact I did post them even if you ignored them,,,
> 
> that would make you a moron for thinking you debunked actual proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe you when you can't seem to remember any details about the articles your referencing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He posts fake conspiracy articles that are easily debunked and then he brings them up later as if they are proof of his fake arguments. He won’t post them because then you can debunk them. #trollgames
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched one of his Glenn Beck videos, it was 2 hours and the first 30 minutes were just Glenn Beck talking up about how amazing they did by researching this so quickly. He then proceeded to make numerous fundamental factual errors.
Click to expand...

I remember that. I think Beck has split personality. Sometimes he sounds rational and makes sense and other times he sounds like Alex Jones.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Politico: FBI raid, Middle East mystery money, and Biden's brother all raise questions


Hahahaha. What does this have to do with Latvia money laundering?! Do you think flooding the zone with other accusations is going to hide the fact that you’re lying about previous posts?!


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Politico: FBI raid, Middle East mystery money, and Biden's brother all raise questions



Still looking for that article with Shokin's associates corroborating his story.


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> 
> *Your own video! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 1:15 - 1:30 is all that matters in the video, you kooky fucclump.  Biden's own words. Yes. Not anyone else's words but his, with respect to appropriate punishment which should leave Biden now ineligible to hold the office of the Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you keep go to this argument? How do you not realize how stupid you sound? What Biden did and what he is talking about in that video is totally legit. Nothing illegal... doing his job... executing US foreign policy. Let that sink in and stop making a fool out of yourself by pretending like it s some kind of crime
Click to expand...

That yutz is a total moron. The complete package.

He literally posted the evidence showing Shokin deserved to be fired (starting at 1:31 in his video. Transcript is in this quote above) but he's trying to tell folks here to ignore the context and stop watching the video at 1:30, before his entire world on Biden is shattered.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> 
> *Your own video! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 1:15 - 1:30 is all that matters in the video, you kooky fucclump.  Biden's own words. Yes. Not anyone else's words but his, with respect to appropriate punishment which should leave Biden now ineligible to hold the office of the Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you keep go to this argument? How do you not realize how stupid you sound? What Biden did and what he is talking about in that video is totally legit. Nothing illegal... doing his job... executing US foreign policy. Let that sink in and stop making a fool out of yourself by pretending like it s some kind of crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That yutz is a total moron. The complete package.
> 
> He literally posted the evidence showing Shokin deserved to be fired (starting at 1:31 in his video. Transcript is in this quote above) but he's trying to tell folks here to ignore the context and stop watching the video at 1:30, before his entire world on Biden is shattered.
Click to expand...

i saw that... and then he tried to cover by making a new post with a different video that only had his clip. What a joke!


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Watch your own video, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> 
> *Your own video! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 1:15 - 1:30 is all that matters in the video, you kooky fucclump.  Biden's own words. Yes. Not anyone else's words but his, with respect to appropriate punishment which should leave Biden now ineligible to hold the office of the Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you keep go to this argument? How do you not realize how stupid you sound? What Biden did and what he is talking about in that video is totally legit. Nothing illegal... doing his job... executing US foreign policy. Let that sink in and stop making a fool out of yourself by pretending like it s some kind of crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That yutz is a total moron. The complete package.
> 
> He literally posted the evidence showing Shokin deserved to be fired (starting at 1:31 in his video. Transcript is in this quote above) but he's trying to tell folks here to ignore the context and stop watching the video at 1:30, before his entire world on Biden is shattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i saw that... and then he tried to cover by making a new post with a different video that only had his clip. What a joke!
Click to expand...

He also tried bleaching out my text of that transcript. 

TFB for him he already self pwned himself with his first video.


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico: FBI raid, Middle East mystery money, and Biden's brother all raise questions
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. What does this have to do with Latvia money laundering?! Do you think flooding the zone with other accusations is going to hide the fact that you’ve lying about previous posts?!
Click to expand...

Nothing. Now the troll is trying to divert the conversation since Ethos Logos Pathos posted a video justifying Biden sacking Shokin.


----------



## Coyote

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> [QUOTE="Coyote, post: 24203287, member: 19170"
> Except no...did not happen.   When Biden (and the EU, the IMF, Ukrainian anti-corruption activists and the Obama administration) pressured for Shokin's ouster, Burisma *was not under investigation nor was there any movement to "reopen" anything*.



So what.

*Your decision* to bring this is up *was not based in, logic*, since any Burisma investigations are independent of, I repeat, independent of Joe Biden 1)ordering a quid pro quo and 2)getting a prosecutor fired for aiming to expose his corrupt handling of Ukraine foreign policy, as USA VP.  He's now ineligible to hold future office of the Presidency ---*and thankfully, his own words in the video prove this*.

Even if this had been a non-Burisma Corp, *Joe* *Biden still remains corrupt* ---if every one of his acts remain the same, as what we see when he's bragging in the video about what he did regarding Ukraine.[/QUOTE]

You spent several paragraphs claiming Biden is corrupt, but offered no actual evidence.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos




----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.


There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor. 

Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_

So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
Click to expand...



your open hypocrisy is noted,,,

and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Faun said:


> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?



Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> You spent several paragraphs claiming Biden is corrupt, but offered no actual evidence.



You can tell lies on my post, sure, but you *can't* tell lies on video evidence:

*1:15-1:30*


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.


Biden did not do what you claim he did in that video.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
Click to expand...


False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
Click to expand...

Troll someone else.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Troll someone else.
Click to expand...



no reason to get your panties in a wad,,,
if I was a useful idiot like you I would say the same thing,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
Click to expand...



FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
Click to expand...


Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.

That evidence?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
Click to expand...



I gave you details,,,

you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,

heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*
Click to expand...

You sound like the Church Lady now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I notice you avoided my question....

Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_

So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spent several paragraphs claiming Biden is corrupt, but offered no actual evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell lies on my post, sure, but you *can't* tell lies on video evidence:
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
Click to expand...

Why stop at 1:30? 

Keep watching the video. It exonerates Biden. Which explains why you don't want anyone to watch it. So here's the transcript...

*Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_

*Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
_[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_

*Starting @ 1:31...*


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the Church Lady now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you avoided my question....
> 
> Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?
Click to expand...



when was he convicted of being corrupt???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
Click to expand...


You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.

There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.


----------



## edward37

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
Click to expand...

The cat ate it


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
Click to expand...



that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the Church Lady now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you avoided my question....
> 
> Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when was he convicted of being corrupt???
Click to expand...

Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.


----------



## edward37

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
Click to expand...

Back in Brooklyn there was an old saying ,,,put up or shut up...That might be relevant  here


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the Church Lady now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you avoided my question....
> 
> Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when was he convicted of being corrupt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.
Click to expand...



then where are all the claims??

all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,


----------



## progressive hunter

edward37 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in Brooklyn there was an old saying ,,,put up or shut up...That might be relevant  here
Click to expand...



i've been putting them up since this thread was started,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the Church Lady now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you avoided my question....
> 
> Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when was he convicted of being corrupt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then where are all the claims??
> 
> all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,
Click to expand...

Here's but one example....

Ukrainian Protesters Demand Dismissal Of Prosecutor-General


----------



## edward37

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the Church Lady now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you avoided my question....
> 
> Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when was he convicted of being corrupt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then where are all the claims??
> 
> all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,
Click to expand...

You speak of corrupt when you have the king of corruption sitting in the WH  or out playing golf


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.


I am not a dem... you are wrong again. Big surprise!!


----------



## progressive hunter

edward37 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a satanic Dem would deem a prosecutor as, corrupt, for *looking into the illegalities of the USA VP when he used his son to help fleece the USA foreign policy in Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like the Church Lady now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you avoided my question....
> 
> Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when was he convicted of being corrupt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then where are all the claims??
> 
> all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak of corrupt when you have the king of corruption sitting in the WH  or out playing golf
Click to expand...



doent you mean WE have in the WH???

cause I didnt vote for him,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
Click to expand...

Haha, oh is that what we all know. How do you prove that? Because we’ve shown several things that prove it was a US foreign policy objective, which you conveniently ignore.

How can you be so sure that Biden made this move to help his son? 

Let me guess, you posted proof several pages ago and I’m an idiot for not seeing it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a dem... you are wrong again. Big surprise!!
Click to expand...

but you are a fucking idiot,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, oh is that what we all know. How do you prove that? Because we’ve shown several things that prove it was a US foreign policy objective, which you conveniently ignore.
> 
> How can you be so sure that Biden made this move to help his son?
Click to expand...



thats simple ,,,I started with the facts and ended with mindless defenses from you morons,,,


----------



## edward37

progressive hunter said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like the Church Lady now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you avoided my question....
> 
> Impeached Trump himself said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given that money to a country that was refusing to fire a corrupt prosecutor who wasn't prosecuting oligarchs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when was he convicted of being corrupt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then where are all the claims??
> 
> all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak of corrupt when you have the king of corruption sitting in the WH  or out playing golf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doent you mean WE have in the WH???
> 
> cause I didnt vote for him,,
Click to expand...

my apology   We have


----------



## progressive hunter

edward37 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when was he convicted of being corrupt???
> 
> 
> 
> Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then where are all the claims??
> 
> all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak of corrupt when you have the king of corruption sitting in the WH  or out playing golf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doent you mean WE have in the WH???
> 
> cause I didnt vote for him,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my apology   We have
Click to expand...



its a common mistake from idiots,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spent several paragraphs claiming Biden is corrupt, but offered no actual evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell lies on my post, sure, but you *can't* tell lies on video evidence:
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
Click to expand...

What evidence do you think this video shows troll? It been explained to you. You don’t seem to understand. So lay it out. What is this video evidence of?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a dem... you are wrong again. Big surprise!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are a fucking idiot,,,
Click to expand...

Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, oh is that what we all know. How do you prove that? Because we’ve shown several things that prove it was a US foreign policy objective, which you conveniently ignore.
> 
> How can you be so sure that Biden made this move to help his son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats simple ,,,I started with the facts and ended with mindless defenses from you morons,,,
Click to expand...

I haven't seen you present any facts to back up your arguments... just hot air


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a dem... you are wrong again. Big surprise!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.
Click to expand...



already did,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with threatening to withhold that aid unless Ukraine fired a corrupt prosecutor.
> 
> Even Impeached Trump said, _"why would you give money to a country you think is corrupt?"_
> 
> So why should Biden have given money to a country he thought was corrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your open hypocrisy is noted,,,
> 
> and it wasnt that joe did it it was why he did it,,,which we all know was due to the chance his sons company would be investigated and might implicate him and his son,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, oh is that what we all know. How do you prove that? Because we’ve shown several things that prove it was a US foreign policy objective, which you conveniently ignore.
> 
> How can you be so sure that Biden made this move to help his son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats simple ,,,I started with the facts and ended with mindless defenses from you morons,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen you present any facts to back up your arguments... just hot air
Click to expand...



thats a problem of yours not mine,,,


----------



## edward37

progressive hunter said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said a conviction was needed? When was Nixon convicted? He wasn't, yet he was still forced out of office for being corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then where are all the claims??
> 
> all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak of corrupt when you have the king of corruption sitting in the WH  or out playing golf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doent you mean WE have in the WH???
> 
> cause I didnt vote for him,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my apology   We have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its a common mistake from idiots,,,
Click to expand...

I am embarrassed to call that schmuck my president   and I believe the same is true of anyone protecting him


----------



## progressive hunter

edward37 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> then where are all the claims??
> 
> all I've seen is one where he tried to protect a friend,,if thats corruption then the whole dem party is corrupt,,
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of corrupt when you have the king of corruption sitting in the WH  or out playing golf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doent you mean WE have in the WH???
> 
> cause I didnt vote for him,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my apology   We have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its a common mistake from idiots,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am embarrassed to call that schmuck my president   and I believe the same is true of anyone protecting him
Click to expand...



as is your right,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a dem... you are wrong again. Big surprise!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
Click to expand...

No you didn’t and you admitted to not doing it. As I quoted from you. You lie about posting facts to avoid posting facts. Troll.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Slade3200 you are both, Dems, therefore you are programmed to defend the master of corruption *when he brags in the vid about ordering a quid pro quo if they don't fire a Prosecutor* for doing his job of looking into Hunter Biden corrupt deal in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a dem... you are wrong again. Big surprise!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t and you admitted to not doing it. As I quoted from you. You lie about posting facts to avoid posting facts. Troll.
Click to expand...



your confusing one comment with it being about the entire thread,,, which makes you a fucking idiot,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a dem... you are wrong again. Big surprise!!
> 
> 
> 
> but you are a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t and you admitted to not doing it. As I quoted from you. You lie about posting facts to avoid posting facts. Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your confusing one comment with it being about the entire thread,,, which makes you a fucking idiot,,,
Click to expand...

I’m not confusing anything. Your MO is to make claims and then when pressed claim that you’ve posted evidence in the past instead of just presenting evidence in real time to carry on a grown up debate. You just got caught in a lie because I laid out a trap and you fell right in and now I have a quote from you admitting that you never posted evidence that you claimed you had posted. That means you have no credibility. So every time you claim that you’ve posted something in the past we can credibility assume that you are full of shit. 

if you’d like to build back up your credibility than start over... you claimed that Biden was involved in a money laundering scheme with Latvia. Go ahead and state your argument and evidence and we can debate it with a clean slate. I’m expectations are not high in your ability to do this but let’s see if you can prove me wrong...


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. That’s what you were told was the reason and you believed it without any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
Click to expand...


Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you are a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t and you admitted to not doing it. As I quoted from you. You lie about posting facts to avoid posting facts. Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your confusing one comment with it being about the entire thread,,, which makes you a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not confusing anything. Your MO is to make claims and then when pressed claim that you’ve posted evidence in the past instead of just presenting evidence in real time to carry on a grown up debate. You just got caught in a lie because I laid out a trap and you fell right in and now I have a quote from you admitting that you never posted evidence that you claimed you had posted. That means you have no credibility. So every time you claim that you’ve posted something in the past we can credibility assume that you are full of shit.
> 
> if you’d like to build back up your credibility than start over... you claimed that Biden was involved in a money laundering scheme with Latvia. Go ahead and state your argument and evidence and we can debate it with a clean slate. I’m expectations are not high in your ability to do this but let’s see if you can prove me wrong...
Click to expand...



all that means is youre an ignorant moron,,,or a liar,,,

so which is it???


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
Click to expand...



I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,

you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you are a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t and you admitted to not doing it. As I quoted from you. You lie about posting facts to avoid posting facts. Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your confusing one comment with it being about the entire thread,,, which makes you a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not confusing anything. Your MO is to make claims and then when pressed claim that you’ve posted evidence in the past instead of just presenting evidence in real time to carry on a grown up debate. You just got caught in a lie because I laid out a trap and you fell right in and now I have a quote from you admitting that you never posted evidence that you claimed you had posted. That means you have no credibility. So every time you claim that you’ve posted something in the past we can credibility assume that you are full of shit.
> 
> if you’d like to build back up your credibility than start over... you claimed that Biden was involved in a money laundering scheme with Latvia. Go ahead and state your argument and evidence and we can debate it with a clean slate. I’m expectations are not high in your ability to do this but let’s see if you can prove me wrong...
Click to expand...

Here's what posting corroborating links looks like from posters who aren't afraid to post links.. 

John Solomon's new “scoop” about Ukraine and Hunter Biden debunks itself

_Latvian authorities said they did not get any incriminating information back from Ukraine to warrant further investigation and did not take additional action in 2016._​


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,
> 
> you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,
Click to expand...


Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.

Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm

You claimed that Shokin's story about wanting to investigate Biden was corroborated by interviews with his associates. Tell me any details about this information that I could use to find this article. So far, I've searched extensively and have found zero.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,
> 
> you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
Click to expand...



I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,

to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,
> 
> you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
Click to expand...


You gave no details. You made a vague reference to someone (unnamed) who was associated with Shokin (unnamed association) who gave an interview (unnamed interviewer) and an article (unnamed publication).

That’s what you think constitutes details?


----------



## Slade3200

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE,,,there is plenty of evidence to support it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the imaginary evidence you keep claiming you posted but don't seem to remember any relevant details about it.
> 
> That evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you details,,,
> 
> you might want to not ignore them to avoid being an ignorant fool,,,
> 
> heck youre the one that proved the rest of the useful idiots wrong when you admitted there was an investigation that was dormant,,,they were saying there was no investigation of any kind,,,so thanks for that,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
Click to expand...

don't waste your time digging though the thread searching for his fake evidence, that’s what he wants... it’s called trolling. He is lazy and out to provoke and frustrate. He played this game with me when I first engaged and after pages of trying to get a link from him he pointed to a 2 hour YouTube video that apparently proved everything... and if I didn’t watch the whole thing then I was being ignorant. I actually did watch it and it was nothing but vague conspiracy theories. He is a joke.


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter troll got owned and now he is lashing out. Calm down Prog. Prove your points with facts not insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already did,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t and you admitted to not doing it. As I quoted from you. You lie about posting facts to avoid posting facts. Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your confusing one comment with it being about the entire thread,,, which makes you a fucking idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not confusing anything. Your MO is to make claims and then when pressed claim that you’ve posted evidence in the past instead of just presenting evidence in real time to carry on a grown up debate. You just got caught in a lie because I laid out a trap and you fell right in and now I have a quote from you admitting that you never posted evidence that you claimed you had posted. That means you have no credibility. So every time you claim that you’ve posted something in the past we can credibility assume that you are full of shit.
> 
> if you’d like to build back up your credibility than start over... you claimed that Biden was involved in a money laundering scheme with Latvia. Go ahead and state your argument and evidence and we can debate it with a clean slate. I’m expectations are not high in your ability to do this but let’s see if you can prove me wrong...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what posting corroborating links looks like from posters who aren't afraid to post links..
> 
> John Solomon's new “scoop” about Ukraine and Hunter Biden debunks itself
> 
> _Latvian authorities said they did not get any incriminating information back from Ukraine to warrant further investigation and did not take additional action in 2016._​
Click to expand...

Damn Faun, you jumped the gun! I had that quote and article all lined up in the off chance that he tried to back up that claim again. Now he will divert to something new. You gotta get these trolls in the cage before you close the door!


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provided no details and you still won't. Because you don't have them.
> 
> There's very little difference between a dormant investigation and no investigation of any kind. Both are far different from what you claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,
> 
> you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
Click to expand...

You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that only means your ignorant of them not that they dont exist,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,
> 
> you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
Click to expand...



how am I the troll???
all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,

sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend


----------



## bendog

Damn.  post 1564 nails him like clockwork.  Take down.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or it means you made them up, which seems more likely since you just can't be bothered to remember anything relevant about these supposed articles. I've been through most of the thread. I haven't found anything that you've claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,
> 
> you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
Click to expand...

You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling

I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember them,,,its just I'm not your information bitch,,,
> 
> you can do an easy search of my comments on this thread and find them,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
Click to expand...

so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden 'willfully and contemptuously' defying court order to turn over sensitive financial docs, contempt motion says


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
Click to expand...

I’m still waiting for any details on the article corroborating the corrupt Viktor Shokin. It’s something that should be all over the internet but seems missing.


----------



## bendog

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still waiting for any details on the article corroborating the corrupt Viktor Shokin. It’s something that should be all over the internet but seems missing.
Click to expand...

I fell for that.  What's wrong with wanting Shokin fired?


----------



## colfax_m

bendog said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still waiting for any details on the article corroborating the corrupt Viktor Shokin. It’s something that should be all over the internet but seems missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fell for that.  What's wrong with wanting Shokin fired?
Click to expand...

Nothing of course. 

Somehow the Trump supporters managed to ignore everything known about Shokin in order to portray him as some stalwart anti-corruption prosecutor.


----------



## bendog

colfax_m said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still waiting for any details on the article corroborating the corrupt Viktor Shokin. It’s something that should be all over the internet but seems missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fell for that.  What's wrong with wanting Shokin fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing of course.
> 
> Somehow the Trump supporters managed to ignore everything known about Shokin in order to portray him as some stalwart anti-corruption prosecutor.
Click to expand...

ah, that gambit again.  Sorry to have not been following PH's usual line of BULLSHIT


----------



## LaDairis

bendog said:


> What's wrong with wanting Shokin fired?




LMFAO!!!!

Why did a sitting US VP want a Ukrainian prosecutor fired???

A: to prevent his drug addicted kickback conduit of a kid from being busted


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you remember. You have decided to spend page after page defending your made up sources instead of giving me any details about them which you easily could do and prove us all wrong.
> 
> Yeah, that's likely. Makes a ton of sense. /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
Click to expand...

Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject


----------



## Slade3200

LaDairis said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wanting Shokin fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> Why did a sitting US VP want a Ukrainian prosecutor fired???
> 
> A: to prevent his drug addicted kickback conduit of a kid from being busted
Click to expand...

Why did Ron Johnson and two other GOP congressmen write a letter asking for that to be done? Were they trying to prevent Hunter Biden from being investigated? While your at it you can also explain why the entire state department made that an objective, also Allied countries, also the IMF also reformers in Ukraine. Were all these people trying to cover for Hunter?? Please answer cause this is where all the other turds deflect and distract.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did give you details,,,what you want is a spoon fed synopsis,,,
> 
> to that I say fuck you I aint your bitch,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
Click to expand...

that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a trolling bitch Prog... you didn’t give details, you give bullshit and excuses. You’ve  been owned over and over as you fail to back anything you say up. Go take a nap. You’re done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
Click to expand...

I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how am I the troll???
> all I did was post a factual news story and it ended in two days of you ranting,,,
> 
> sounds like youre the troll on this one,,,unless your saying that hunter did turn over his financials to his stripper girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
Click to expand...



I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
Click to expand...

Haha. Ok buddy. Keep blowing smoke. Its pretty obvious that your games aren’t fooling anybody. Do you still think there was a Biden money laundering scheme in Latvia? Or are going to now deny ever bring that up


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. Ok buddy. Keep blowing smoke. Its pretty obvious that your games aren’t fooling anybody. Do you still think there was a Biden money laundering scheme in Latvia? Or are going to now deny ever bring that up
Click to expand...

thats what latvia claimed not me,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> 
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. Ok buddy. Keep blowing smoke. Its pretty obvious that your games aren’t fooling anybody. Do you still think there was a Biden money laundering scheme in Latvia? Or are going to now deny ever bring that up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what latvia claimed not me,,,
Click to expand...

It was a bunked claim that was disproven years ago that you brought up yesterday as evidence of dirt on Biden. That’s fake news, that’s why your posts can’t be trusted. You spread false narratives


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. Ok buddy. Keep blowing smoke. Its pretty obvious that your games aren’t fooling anybody. Do you still think there was a Biden money laundering scheme in Latvia? Or are going to now deny ever bring that up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what latvia claimed not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a bunked claim that was disproven years ago that you brought up yesterday as evidence of dirt on Biden. That’s fake news, that’s why your posts can’t be trusted. You spread false narratives
Click to expand...

so youre saying latvia lied about it???


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. Ok buddy. Keep blowing smoke. Its pretty obvious that your games aren’t fooling anybody. Do you still think there was a Biden money laundering scheme in Latvia? Or are going to now deny ever bring that up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what latvia claimed not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a bunked claim that was disproven years ago that you brought up yesterday as evidence of dirt on Biden. That’s fake news, that’s why your posts can’t be trusted. You spread false narratives
Click to expand...

I have been trying to google what you claim and cant find anything that backs it up,,,

could you help me out with some key words or phrases to help me find it???

I can find a ton confirming it but none debunking it,,


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

If you are an *undecided voter* reading this, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here. 

1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.

2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters and the satanic levels they did stoop, to in pretending Biden did not do, what he clearly brags about doing. 

...


*1:15-1:30*

[/QUOTE]


And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.

And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.

Or think about us kind loving White people.
Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.  
It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> If you are an *undecided voter* reading in here, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here.
> 
> 1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.
> 
> 2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters, and the satanic levels they did stoop to in pretending Biden did not do what he clearly brags about doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.
> 
> And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.
> 
> Or think about us kind loving White people.
> Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.
> It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi


Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...

*Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_

*Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_

_[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_

*Starting @ 1:31...*

​


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> If you are an *undecided voter* reading this, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here.
> 
> 1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.
> 
> 2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters and the satanic levels they did stoop, to in pretending Biden did not do, what he clearly brags about doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.
> 
> And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.
> 
> Or think about us kind loving White people.
> Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.
> It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi


hey Mr Self Righteous... can you answer one very simple question that goes to the heart of this??

What do you think is illegal about what Biden said in that video? Please be specific. What law did he break?


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an *undecided voter* reading in here, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here.
> 
> 1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.
> 
> 2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters, and the satanic levels they did stoop to in pretending Biden did not do what he clearly brags about doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.
> 
> And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.
> 
> Or think about us kind loving White people.
> Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.
> It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_
> 
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

The fact that Ethos Logos Pathos 
used this BBC video to highlight Biden and not one of the several concise clips that are available out there but this one that literally explains why Trumps claim is full of shit... can only mean one of two things. Ethos is either a completely fucking moron OR he is a troll who did it on purpose with the intent of provoking and frustrating those who actually waste their time listening to his crap... either way he can not be taken seriously


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an *undecided voter* reading in here, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here.
> 
> 1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.
> 
> 2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters, and the satanic levels they did stoop to in pretending Biden did not do what he clearly brags about doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.
> 
> And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.
> 
> Or think about us kind loving White people.
> Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.
> It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_
> 
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Ethos Logos Pathos
> used this BBC video to highlight Biden and not one of the several concise clips that are available out there but this one that literally explains why Trumps claim is full of shit... can only mean one of two things. Ethos is either a completely fucking moron OR he is a troll who did it on purpose with the intent of provoking and frustrating those who actually waste their time listening to his crap... either way he can not be taken seriously
Click to expand...

Based on this, along with other exchanges, I'm going with complete fucking moron. Only a complete fucking moron like that can pwn himself over and over and over again with the same video which proves he's a complete fucking moron.


----------



## bendog

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t post a story. You mentioned a sorry and when asked for evidence you dodged and provoked. That’s trolling
> 
> I offered you a clean slate debate on Your Latvia claim and you’re avoiding it. More proof that you’re full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
Click to expand...

no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL


----------



## bendog

bendog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so your saying I didnt post a story about hunter not giving his financials to the courts for his child support issue???
> no wonder you cant find any of my other posts,,,you have me on ignore,,,or youre just a troll,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
Click to expand...

Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank


----------



## progressive hunter

bendog said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? No I was talking about the money laundering in Latvia claim that you lied about. Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> 
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
Click to expand...



not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
Click to expand...


The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks. 

I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
Click to expand...



your shortcomings are no my problem,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
Click to expand...


What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?

Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
Click to expand...



if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
Click to expand...


Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now. 

The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.


----------



## LaDairis

Slade3200 said:


> Were all these people trying to cover for Hunter??





Hunter and many many others stealing US taxdollars with the full blessing of Cocksucker Obama....


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Faun said:


> Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, *undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...*
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_
> 
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> ​




Exactly, you idiot.  Which means they'll realize why it is irrelevant.

*They'll realize that nothing matters here, but what Biden bragged about.* Forget everyone else in the vid ---which is why I didn't start off at 1:10 when the best truths actually began.

Undecided voters are, fair, so let's hope that they care *only* about what Biden said here and not anyone else.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
Click to expand...



if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,


----------



## LaDairis

Chris Matthews was fired for this issue, suggesting that Low IQ Joe clearly used Hunter to peddle influence and enrich clan Biden.

Only seriously deranged left wing partisans won't admit that truth...


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an *undecided voter* reading in here, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here.
> 
> 1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.
> 
> 2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters, and the satanic levels they did stoop to in pretending Biden did not do what he clearly brags about doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.
> 
> And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.
> 
> Or think about us kind loving White people.
> Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.
> It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_
> 
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Ethos Logos Pathos
> used this BBC video to highlight Biden and not one of the several concise clips that are available out there but this one that literally explains why Trumps claim is full of shit... can only mean one of two things. Ethos is either a completely fucking moron OR he is a troll who did it on purpose with the intent of provoking and frustrating those who actually waste their time listening to his crap... either way he can not be taken seriously
Click to expand...



Go ahead and can call me whatever names you want here, you colostomy bag, because at the end of the day you have nothing but lies in your reservoir each time you explain what Biden was bragging about.

I don't care what any other human says in the vid, only Biden's words matter here, and Your lies cannot change the facts/cannot make Biden's words disappear here where he pulled a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy:


*1:15-1:30*


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
Click to expand...


Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest. 

Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%). 

Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed. 

Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?

Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.  

None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable. 

So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this. 

So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated. 

That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
Click to expand...



its not my story,,,


----------



## LaDairis

Shokin was investigating where the US foreign aid to Ukraine actually ended up, and that got Low IQ Joe and many other kleptocratic traitors from both parties very very nervous....

WE, the AMERICAN PEOPLE, have the RIGHT to KNOW if Low IQ Joe arranged a KICKBACK of US foreign aid to his drug addicted kid.  The Left doesn't see it that way.   They Left believes the Left has the right to steal US taxdollars, and that anyone investigating it should be punished....


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
Click to expand...


Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> Shokin was investigating where the US foreign aid to Ukraine actually ended up, and that got Low IQ Joe and many other kleptocratic traitors from both parties very very nervous....
> 
> WE, the AMERICAN PEOPLE, have the RIGHT to KNOW if Low IQ Joe arranged a KICKBACK of US foreign aid to his drug addicted kid.  The Left doesn't see it that way.   They Left believes the Left has the right to steal US taxdollars, and that anyone investigating it should be punished....


Go get a warrant. Show probable cause. Have a judge sign off.
Stop whining.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?
Click to expand...



I noticed you didnt give a source for your claim,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didnt give a source for your claim,,,
Click to expand...

Here you go. 

Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports

Now where’s your source.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didnt give a source for your claim,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports
> 
> Now where’s your source.
Click to expand...


Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.


----------



## LaDairis

colfax_m said:


> Show probable cause




Probably cause is well established.   Drug addict Hunter Biden was paid millions for

1. never showing up to "work"
2. having no experience or expertise
3. providing absolutely no value in return
4. motive to shut off any investigation into what obviously was a kickback of US foreign aid from the LEFT is off the scale, from Low IQ Joe bragging about getting the prosecutor fired to the entire impeachment charade, complete with still NO EXPLANATION for WHY that money was paid to Hunter Biden


LOL!!!!


Psychotic and delusional they are for denying it....


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didnt give a source for your claim,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports
> 
> Now where’s your source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
Click to expand...

Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated. 

You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show probable cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably cause is well established.   Drug addict Hunter Biden was paid millions for
> 
> 1. never showing up to "work"
> 2. having no experience or expertise
> 3. providing absolutely no value in return
> 4. motive to shut off any investigation into what obviously was a kickback of US foreign aid from the LEFT is off the scale, from Low IQ Joe bragging about getting the prosecutor fired to the entire impeachment charade, complete with still NO EXPLANATION for WHY that money was paid to Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Psychotic and delusional they are for denying it....
Click to expand...

Not for me to decide. Not for you to decide. 

It’s for a judge to decide.


----------



## LaDairis

colfax_m said:


> Not for you to decide.




LOL!!!!


Translation = you are supposed to PARROT all left wing lies, not ask more questions and notice falsehood


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

colfax_m said:


> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.



Right.  So, instead? We are taking Joe Biden's own words right here:




*1:15-1:30*


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didnt give a source for your claim,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports
> 
> Now where’s your source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
Click to expand...



so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,

based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome


----------



## bendog

The Trumpsteetes continue to trot this out because it is part and parcel of Trump's schtick of always accuse the other guy of what you did because that somehow inoculates him from criticism … sort of like making sure there aren't coronavirus tests so people can't say 'whoa a lotta people have this shit!"  LOL

That isn't to say Hunter isn't a slime for trading off Dad's name, as does Joe's little bro too, btw.  But Trump thought that he could deflect investigation of his kids.  That is not going to prove the case.  There's actually a superpac of dems devoted to just that to prevent Trump form getting away with this shit.

Joe helped get the corrupt Ukraine investigator, Shokin, fired  … because Obama wanted that to happen and so did the EU.  Unfortunately damn near everyone in Ukraine appears to be corrupt …. including Hunter.  So if dem corruption bothers you, and it doesn't bother you Trump put soldiers in Saudi Arabia after the Saudi and UAE bought Jared's unsellable building that was bankrupting poor-Ivanka, or that Don Jr's renting out rooms in Trump Hotel to anyone who wants to meet with Trump either in DC or Fla …. then vote for Trump and not Biden.

And shove the trumpstette's lies up their gigantic prolapsed rectums.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didnt give a source for your claim,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports
> 
> Now where’s your source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
Click to expand...

Because credibility is important.

I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity. 

I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.

It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.

You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didnt give a source for your claim,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports
> 
> Now where’s your source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
Click to expand...



that you have seen,,,

him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

colfax_m said:


> Not for me to decide. Not for you to decide.
> 
> It’s for a judge to decide.



Really? _Then why was President Trump, impeached, for bringing it to light which heads down the courtroom tunnel?_

...

That's the party you want to, support, even though that party would annihilate you if they found out you posted this opinion?


----------



## LaDairis

colfax_m said:


> Because credibility is important.




If credibility is so important, why are you SO VERY AGAINST ANY INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden????


Credibility is not important to you. Covering up Democrat corruption is....


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

colfax_m said:


> *Because credibility is important.*
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.



Yes, I agree.  Which means, you think Joe Biden is credible here?

*1:15-1:30*


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports
> 
> Now where’s your source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know. You claim to have seen corroborating evidence but have decided you cannot share it. That’s behavior consistent with lying. 

There should be numerous individuals in the PG office that could corroborate whether there was an investigation.  So far, none of them have been found. 

How could firing Shokin stop any chance of an investigation (if there ever was any real investigation)?


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If credibility is so important, why are you SO VERY AGAINST ANY INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden????
> 
> 
> Credibility is not important to you. Covering up Democrat corruption is....
Click to expand...

Im not against any investigation. 

I’m only against meritless politically motivated investigations. That’s why you go to a judge and get a warrant.


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because credibility is important.*
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree.  Which means, you think Joe Biden is credible here?
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
Click to expand...


What should i have a problem with?


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me to decide. Not for you to decide.
> 
> It’s for a judge to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? _Then why was President Trump, impeached, for bringing it to light which heads down the courtroom tunnel?_
> 
> ...
> 
> That's the party you want to, support, even though that party would annihilate you if they found out you posted this opinion?
Click to expand...


But it wasn’t heading down the courtroom tunnel. That’s one of the biggest problems with what Trump did.


----------



## LaDairis

colfax_m said:


> Im not against any investigation.
> 
> I’m only against meritless politically motivated investigations.





Translation - Democrats are for investigations of non-Democrats, but against investigations of Democrats


Credibility = you have none


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

bendog said:


> The Trumpsteetes continue to trot this out because it is part and parcel of Trump's schtick of always accuse the other guy of what you did because that somehow inoculates him from criticism … sort of like making sure there aren't coronavirus tests so people can't say 'whoa a lotta people have this shit!"  LOL
> 
> That isn't to say Hunter isn't a slime for trading off Dad's name, as does Joe's little bro too, btw.  But Trump thought that he could deflect investigation of his kids.  That is not going to prove the case.  There's actually a superpac of dems devoted to just that to prevent Trump form getting away with this shit.
> 
> Joe helped get the corrupt Ukraine investigator, Shokin, fired  … because Obama wanted that to happen and so did the EU.  Unfortunately damn near everyone in Ukraine appears to be corrupt …. including Hunter.  So if dem corruption bothers you, and it doesn't bother you Trump put soldiers in Saudi Arabia after the Saudi and UAE bought Jared's unsellable building that was bankrupting poor-Ivanka, or that Don Jr's renting out rooms in Trump Hotel to anyone who wants to meet with Trump either in DC or Fla …. then vote for Trump and not Biden.
> 
> And shove the trumpstette's lies up their gigantic prolapsed rectums.



Wait a minute... What?!!!

When was Trump ever a USA VP who used his kids to, get paid, for doing a corrupt job at a corrupt org in another country ---where Trump then got a Proscecutor fired for seeking to expose Trump's kids corrupt job??

When??

Which nation?!!

ROFL


Can you say...*forlorn?*


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. You claim to have seen corroborating evidence but have decided you cannot share it. That’s behavior consistent with lying.
> 
> There should be numerous individuals in the PG office that could corroborate whether there was an investigation.  So far, none of them have been found.
> 
> How could firing Shokin stop any chance of an investigation (if there ever was any real investigation)?
Click to expand...



wasnt it you that confirmed there was an investigation??

I think part of your problem is you look at each thing as a stand alone issue and dont combine all the different issues,,,

like why wont hunter release his financials to the court if hes broke, and also another is him getting a job working for the chinese government with his VP father standing next to him ect ect ect,,,

when all of them are combined there is a clear case of wrong doing and a full investigation is needed to find the truth of it and if its criminal or just unethical,,,


----------



## bendog

I'm reasonably confident that Attorney General of all that is fair and just Bill Barr has investigated whether Hunter broke US laws.  Now whether Jared/poorIvanka or JRjoinedtoEirc broke US anti-corruption laws … well I doubt the DoJ ever looked at that.  Lol


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

colfax_m said:


> But it wasn’t heading down the courtroom tunnel. That’s one of the biggest problems with what Trump did.



Trump was doing his Presidential duties by taking it down the courtroom tunnel himself and that is the biggest problem, for Biden, therefore the Dems hurried to impeach Trump for it/doing his job as according to our 20yr old Ukraine foreign policy re poli-corporate corruption.


----------



## bendog

colfax_m said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If credibility is so important, why are you SO VERY AGAINST ANY INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden????
> 
> 
> Credibility is not important to you. Covering up Democrat corruption is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not against any investigation.
> 
> I’m only against meritless politically motivated investigations. That’s why you go to a judge and get a warrant.
Click to expand...

I'm against Trump's DoJ investigating whether Ukraine's laws were broken in Ukraine.  Whether Ukraine wants to investigate it … AGAIN … without aid being withheld …. that's up to Ukraine.


----------



## LaDairis

bendog said:


> I'm against Trump's DoJ investigating whether Ukraine's laws were broken in Ukraine. Whether Ukraine wants to investigate it … AGAIN … without aid being withheld …. that's up to Ukraine.




LOL!!!


In other words, this left wing liar is not concerned whether or not Hunter Biden received kickback of US foreign aid.  If Hunter did receive a kickback of US foreign aid that Low IQ Joe arranged by supporting the aid, bendog is very cool with that, and does NOT want it INVESTIGATED....

Where did our money go?

Democrats do NOT WANT YOU TO KNOW


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

bendog said:


> I'm against Trump's DoJ investigating whether Ukraine's laws were broken in Ukraine.  Whether Ukraine wants to investigate it … AGAIN … without aid being withheld …. that's up to Ukraine.



Your statement is not based in, logic, since it is only the USA responsibility to punish Joe Biden for bragging about ordering a quid pro quo and bragging about his corrupt act to get a Prosecutor fired.  See, look:

*1:15-1:30*


I'm in, awe, how you thought this was Ukraine job to investigate Joe's decision to brag.  He was not Ukraine's VP, when fleecing his authority.


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not against any investigation.
> 
> I’m only against meritless politically motivated investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - Democrats are for investigations of non-Democrats, but against investigations of Democrats
> 
> 
> Credibility = you have none
Click to expand...

You’re translation sucks. 

You want an investigation, you don’t need my permission. Go to a judge.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. You claim to have seen corroborating evidence but have decided you cannot share it. That’s behavior consistent with lying.
> 
> There should be numerous individuals in the PG office that could corroborate whether there was an investigation.  So far, none of them have been found.
> 
> How could firing Shokin stop any chance of an investigation (if there ever was any real investigation)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt it you that confirmed there was an investigation??
> 
> I think part of your problem is you look at each thing as a stand alone issue and dont combine all the different issues,,,
> 
> like why wont hunter release his financials to the court if hes broke, and also another is him getting a job working for the chinese government with his VP father standing next to him ect ect ect,,,
> 
> when all of them are combined there is a clear case of wrong doing and a full investigation is needed to find the truth of it and if its criminal or just unethical,,,
Click to expand...

Depends on what you mean by an investigation. There may have technically been a file open (which predates Shokin’s tenure) but without any investigation being done, it’s hard to call it anything other than a facade. This is how the corrupt PG office used to work. They would keep a case open to extract bribes, which is what was was believed to have been done here. 

Trying to say that there was any serious ongoing investigation is not a very credible allegation. Attempting to reframe Shokin as some corruption fighter is revisionist history at its finest and ignores the big picture. It ignores the legitimate complaints against the PG office from legitimate sources like our own state department.


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn’t heading down the courtroom tunnel. That’s one of the biggest problems with what Trump did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing his Presidential duties by taking it down the courtroom tunnel himself and that is the biggest problem, for Biden, therefore the Dems hurried to impeach Trump for it/doing his job as according to our 20yr old Ukraine foreign policy re poli-corporate corruption.
Click to expand...


Don’t be absurd. Trump isn’t a lawyer let alone a prosecutor. How could he take it to court himself?


----------



## colfax_m

bendog said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If credibility is so important, why are you SO VERY AGAINST ANY INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden????
> 
> 
> Credibility is not important to you. Covering up Democrat corruption is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not against any investigation.
> 
> I’m only against meritless politically motivated investigations. That’s why you go to a judge and get a warrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm against Trump's DoJ investigating whether Ukraine's laws were broken in Ukraine.  Whether Ukraine wants to investigate it … AGAIN … without aid being withheld …. that's up to Ukraine.
Click to expand...

The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.


----------



## LaDairis

colfax_m said:


> The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.





Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> 
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. You claim to have seen corroborating evidence but have decided you cannot share it. That’s behavior consistent with lying.
> 
> There should be numerous individuals in the PG office that could corroborate whether there was an investigation.  So far, none of them have been found.
> 
> How could firing Shokin stop any chance of an investigation (if there ever was any real investigation)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt it you that confirmed there was an investigation??
> 
> I think part of your problem is you look at each thing as a stand alone issue and dont combine all the different issues,,,
> 
> like why wont hunter release his financials to the court if hes broke, and also another is him getting a job working for the chinese government with his VP father standing next to him ect ect ect,,,
> 
> when all of them are combined there is a clear case of wrong doing and a full investigation is needed to find the truth of it and if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you mean by an investigation. There may have technically been a file open (which predates Shokin’s tenure) but without any investigation being done, it’s hard to call it anything other than a facade. This is how the corrupt PG office used to work. They would keep a case open to extract bribes, which is what was was believed to have been done here.
> 
> Trying to say that there was any serious ongoing investigation is not a very credible allegation. Attempting to reframe Shokin as some corruption fighter is revisionist history at its finest and ignores the big picture. It ignores the legitimate complaints against the PG office from legitimate sources like our own state department.
Click to expand...



when did I claim shokin to be a big anticorruption crime fighter???

hes a prosecutor and his job is to prosecute and we all know hunters boss was a corrupt person,,,2+2=4,,,


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer
Click to expand...


It’s illegal to investigate someone without probable cause.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s illegal to investigate someone without probable cause.
Click to expand...

and in bidens case there is a ton of probable cause,,,

most of the biden families wealth came from tax payer money and special deals,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. You claim to have seen corroborating evidence but have decided you cannot share it. That’s behavior consistent with lying.
> 
> There should be numerous individuals in the PG office that could corroborate whether there was an investigation.  So far, none of them have been found.
> 
> How could firing Shokin stop any chance of an investigation (if there ever was any real investigation)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt it you that confirmed there was an investigation??
> 
> I think part of your problem is you look at each thing as a stand alone issue and dont combine all the different issues,,,
> 
> like why wont hunter release his financials to the court if hes broke, and also another is him getting a job working for the chinese government with his VP father standing next to him ect ect ect,,,
> 
> when all of them are combined there is a clear case of wrong doing and a full investigation is needed to find the truth of it and if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you mean by an investigation. There may have technically been a file open (which predates Shokin’s tenure) but without any investigation being done, it’s hard to call it anything other than a facade. This is how the corrupt PG office used to work. They would keep a case open to extract bribes, which is what was was believed to have been done here.
> 
> Trying to say that there was any serious ongoing investigation is not a very credible allegation. Attempting to reframe Shokin as some corruption fighter is revisionist history at its finest and ignores the big picture. It ignores the legitimate complaints against the PG office from legitimate sources like our own state department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I claim shokin to be a big anticorruption crime fighter???
> 
> hes a prosecutor and his job is to prosecute and we all know hunters boss was a corrupt person,,,2+2=4,,,
Click to expand...


It was his job to prosecute but in a year, not a single significant case of corruption was prosecuted. 

In fact, when a special anti-corruption investigation unit was established (with US support and money) and identified Shokin’s allies as corrupt, the unit was basically disbanded at his order. 

He sure wasn’t interested in investigating or prosecuting corruption. He was interested in exploiting it. 

Hence, the reason Biden worked with the State Dept to have him dismissed before we fund Ukraine further.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s illegal to investigate someone without probable cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in bidens case there is a ton of probable cause,,,
> 
> most of the biden families wealth came from tax payer money and special deals,,,
Click to expand...

Is that was the courts determined or is it just you making it up?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was the post that started this round of tantrums,,,the latvia thing was posted weeks possibly months  ago,,,please try and keep up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
Click to expand...

That’s what you usually try and do but you were a bit emo yesterday. Something triggered you and you accidentally expressed some of your true thoughts. That’s what got you into trouble.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
Click to expand...

They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s illegal to investigate someone without probable cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in bidens case there is a ton of probable cause,,,
> 
> most of the biden families wealth came from tax payer money and special deals,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that was the courts determined or is it just you making it up?
Click to expand...



courts dont investigate,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never challenged any claims about Hunters child support because I don’t really care about hunters child support or divorce proceedings. I did challenge your Latvia money laundering claim that you brought up yesterday and then you admitted to lying about. Care to address that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what you usually try and do but you were a bit emo yesterday. Something triggered you and you accidentally expressed some of your true thoughts. That’s what got you into trouble.
Click to expand...



I dont feel in trouble,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
Click to expand...



all hes given is his opinion,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s illegal to investigate someone without probable cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in bidens case there is a ton of probable cause,,,
> 
> most of the biden families wealth came from tax payer money and special deals,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that was the courts determined or is it just you making it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> courts dont investigate,,,
Click to expand...


They determine if probable cause exists. Things like warrants, subpoenas. Anything that investigators need to compel any sort of cooperation or violation of confidentiality, they all require probable cause.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The allegations against Joe and Hunter Biden would be violations of US law if there were any truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s illegal to investigate someone without probable cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in bidens case there is a ton of probable cause,,,
> 
> most of the biden families wealth came from tax payer money and special deals,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that was the courts determined or is it just you making it up?
Click to expand...



OH,, those are known facts,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - it is ILLEGAL to notice when Democrats steal from the US taxpayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s illegal to investigate someone without probable cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and in bidens case there is a ton of probable cause,,,
> 
> most of the biden families wealth came from tax payer money and special deals,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that was the courts determined or is it just you making it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> courts dont investigate,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They determine if probable cause exists. Things like warrants, subpoenas. Anything that investigators need to compel any sort of cooperation or violation of confidentiality, they all require probable cause.
Click to expand...



but what if they dont need a warrant or subpoenas and go off of known facts???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
Click to expand...

Stop pretending like you know what’s going on Prog. You avoid giving detail on just about everything people question you about. That’s a tell. You’re full of shit


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop pretending like you know what’s going on Prog. You avoid giving detail on just about everything people question you about. That’s a tell. You’re full of shit
Click to expand...



if that were true you wouldnt be so scared and try to silence me,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an *undecided voter* reading in here, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here.
> 
> 1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.
> 
> 2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters, and the satanic levels they did stoop to in pretending Biden did not do what he clearly brags about doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.
> 
> And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.
> 
> Or think about us kind loving White people.
> Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.
> It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_
> 
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Ethos Logos Pathos
> used this BBC video to highlight Biden and not one of the several concise clips that are available out there but this one that literally explains why Trumps claim is full of shit... can only mean one of two things. Ethos is either a completely fucking moron OR he is a troll who did it on purpose with the intent of provoking and frustrating those who actually waste their time listening to his crap... either way he can not be taken seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and can call me whatever names you want here, you colostomy bag, because at the end of the day you have nothing but lies in your reservoir each time you explain what Biden was bragging about.
> 
> I don't care what any other human says in the vid, only Biden's words matter here, and Your lies cannot change the facts/cannot make Biden's words disappear here where he pulled a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy:
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
Click to expand...

Biden’s words are just fine. They are used in a video that you posted to show why Trumps narrative is bullshit. The fact that you can’t see that just shows how ignorant you are... keep pretending like that means something though.

I heard Trumps cameo in Home Alone actually  proves he collided with Russia so I guess you have a point. Seriously. Go back and watch, you’ll see


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
Click to expand...

Lazy ass argument. You brought it to the thread in an effort to make a point that it show Biden corruption. Yes it’s your story and you fail to back any of it up. You lack the intellectual ability to engage in debate


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
Click to expand...

I’ve presented more complete facts than you.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
Click to expand...



if you say so,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
Click to expand...

Still waiting for you to provide any details on who corroborated Shokin’s claim that he was opening an investigation.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
Click to expand...



you know one big factor for me that theres something to this is joes been accused of some pretty serious stuff and he has yet to sue anyone to stop them,,,

hes got money and lawyers on tap, heck his son is even a lawyer,,,

something tells me he doesnt want to go through discovery because it will prove a lot of it correct,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So, instead? We are taking Joe Biden's own words right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
Click to expand...

It’s against forum rules to keep posting the same thing. It’s called spam. We get the point, your video shows why Trumps claims are bullshit. That’s not new news. Post it again and I’m reporting it


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know one big factor for me that theres something to this is joes been accused of some pretty serious stuff and he has yet to sue anyone to stop them,,,
> 
> hes got money and lawyers on tap, heck his son is even a lawyer,,,
> 
> something tells me he doesnt want to go through discovery because it will prove a lot of it correct,,,
Click to expand...


Lawsuits would be pointless. As a public figure, he’d have to prove actual malice which is a high bar to reach and the cases would almost certainly be thrown out. There’s nothing unusual about not suing. Democrats are pretty used to Republicans making up “pretty serious stuff” about them.


----------



## Slade3200

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not against any investigation.
> 
> I’m only against meritless politically motivated investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - Democrats are for investigations of non-Democrats, but against investigations of Democrats
> 
> 
> Credibility = you have none
Click to expand...

Don’t translate things you don’t understand


----------



## colfax_m

Slade3200 said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not against any investigation.
> 
> I’m only against meritless politically motivated investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - Democrats are for investigations of non-Democrats, but against investigations of Democrats
> 
> 
> Credibility = you have none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t translate things you don’t understand
Click to expand...

It is insightful to see how they view your comments. Total distortion of reality.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know one big factor for me that theres something to this is joes been accused of some pretty serious stuff and he has yet to sue anyone to stop them,,,
> 
> hes got money and lawyers on tap, heck his son is even a lawyer,,,
> 
> something tells me he doesnt want to go through discovery because it will prove a lot of it correct,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawsuits would be pointless. As a public figure, he’d have to prove actual malice which is a high bar to reach and the cases would almost certainly be thrown out. There’s nothing unusual about not suing. Democrats are pretty used to Republicans making up “pretty serious stuff” about them.
Click to expand...



we will never know if thats true,,,

and what about hunter not wanting to release his financials to the courts???
if hes broke as he claims theres nothing to hide,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn’t heading down the courtroom tunnel. That’s one of the biggest problems with what Trump did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing his Presidential duties by taking it down the courtroom tunnel himself and that is the biggest problem, for Biden, therefore the Dems hurried to impeach Trump for it/doing his job as according to our 20yr old Ukraine foreign policy re poli-corporate corruption.
Click to expand...

Trump was doing his duties going against State Department policy... while Biden wasn’t doing his duties by executing state department policy?! How do you reconcile that?


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know one big factor for me that theres something to this is joes been accused of some pretty serious stuff and he has yet to sue anyone to stop them,,,
> 
> hes got money and lawyers on tap, heck his son is even a lawyer,,,
> 
> something tells me he doesnt want to go through discovery because it will prove a lot of it correct,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawsuits would be pointless. As a public figure, he’d have to prove actual malice which is a high bar to reach and the cases would almost certainly be thrown out. There’s nothing unusual about not suing. Democrats are pretty used to Republicans making up “pretty serious stuff” about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we will never know if thats true,,,
> 
> and what about hunter not wanting to release his financials to the courts???
> if hes broke as he claims theres nothing to hide,,,
Click to expand...


A dangerous logic. 

If you have nothing to hide, then why don’t you release all your financial records?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

colfax_m said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn’t heading down the courtroom tunnel. That’s one of the biggest problems with what Trump did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing his Presidential duties by taking it down the courtroom tunnel himself and that is the biggest problem, for Biden, therefore the Dems hurried to impeach Trump for it/doing his job as according to our 20yr old Ukraine foreign policy re poli-corporate corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t be absurd. Trump isn’t a lawyer let alone a prosecutor. How could he take it to court himself?
Click to expand...



Nope.  *Your forlorn, desperate word trickery does not work here.*  I used figurative speaking and gestures when I said "take it down the courtroom tunnel". 

I never once said President Trump was a lawyer I never said he should stand in a courtroom and Prosecute this case.


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn’t heading down the courtroom tunnel. That’s one of the biggest problems with what Trump did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing his Presidential duties by taking it down the courtroom tunnel himself and that is the biggest problem, for Biden, therefore the Dems hurried to impeach Trump for it/doing his job as according to our 20yr old Ukraine foreign policy re poli-corporate corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t be absurd. Trump isn’t a lawyer let alone a prosecutor. How could he take it to court himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  *Your forlorn, desperate word trickery does not work here.*  I used figurative speaking and gestures when I said "take it down the courtroom tunnel".
> 
> I never once said President Trump was a lawyer I never said he should stand in a courtroom and Prosecute this case.
Click to expand...


So what the hell were you talking about?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know one big factor for me that theres something to this is joes been accused of some pretty serious stuff and he has yet to sue anyone to stop them,,,
> 
> hes got money and lawyers on tap, heck his son is even a lawyer,,,
> 
> something tells me he doesnt want to go through discovery because it will prove a lot of it correct,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawsuits would be pointless. As a public figure, he’d have to prove actual malice which is a high bar to reach and the cases would almost certainly be thrown out. There’s nothing unusual about not suing. Democrats are pretty used to Republicans making up “pretty serious stuff” about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we will never know if thats true,,,
> 
> and what about hunter not wanting to release his financials to the courts???
> if hes broke as he claims theres nothing to hide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dangerous logic.
> 
> If you have nothing to hide, then why don’t you release all your financial records?
Click to expand...



yes it is,,,
but in this case it seems they have a lot to hide and cant survive a standard discovery process,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt admit to l;ying about it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't admit to lying.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what you usually try and do but you were a bit emo yesterday. Something triggered you and you accidentally expressed some of your true thoughts. That’s what got you into trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont feel in trouble,,,
Click to expand...

A little introspection would do you some good


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't thank me.  You didn't admit to lying in my opinion, but you ARE a lying skank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
Click to expand...

He’s been giving intelligent analysis and when challenged he has immediately provided links. A stark contrast to your style which makes it very apparent that you don’t have a grasp on the material


----------



## progressive hunter

https://nypost.com/2020/01/18/how-f...dens-family-got-rich-through-his-connections/


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know one big factor for me that theres something to this is joes been accused of some pretty serious stuff and he has yet to sue anyone to stop them,,,
> 
> hes got money and lawyers on tap, heck his son is even a lawyer,,,
> 
> something tells me he doesnt want to go through discovery because it will prove a lot of it correct,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawsuits would be pointless. As a public figure, he’d have to prove actual malice which is a high bar to reach and the cases would almost certainly be thrown out. There’s nothing unusual about not suing. Democrats are pretty used to Republicans making up “pretty serious stuff” about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we will never know if thats true,,,
> 
> and what about hunter not wanting to release his financials to the courts???
> if hes broke as he claims theres nothing to hide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dangerous logic.
> 
> If you have nothing to hide, then why don’t you release all your financial records?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is,,,
> but in this case it seems they have a lot to hide and cant survive a standard discovery process,,,
Click to expand...


So when are you going to provide your sources that you referenced? Seems like you are hiding something.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I lied by posting news storys and asking questions about them,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s been giving intelligent analysis and when challenged he has immediately provided links. A stark contrast to your style which makes it very apparent that you don’t have a grasp on the material
Click to expand...



you stink of fear,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know one big factor for me that theres something to this is joes been accused of some pretty serious stuff and he has yet to sue anyone to stop them,,,
> 
> hes got money and lawyers on tap, heck his son is even a lawyer,,,
> 
> something tells me he doesnt want to go through discovery because it will prove a lot of it correct,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawsuits would be pointless. As a public figure, he’d have to prove actual malice which is a high bar to reach and the cases would almost certainly be thrown out. There’s nothing unusual about not suing. Democrats are pretty used to Republicans making up “pretty serious stuff” about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we will never know if thats true,,,
> 
> and what about hunter not wanting to release his financials to the courts???
> if hes broke as he claims theres nothing to hide,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dangerous logic.
> 
> If you have nothing to hide, then why don’t you release all your financial records?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is,,,
> but in this case it seems they have a lot to hide and cant survive a standard discovery process,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when are you going to provide your sources that you referenced? Seems like you are hiding something.
Click to expand...



thats just your fear asking,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s been giving intelligent analysis and when challenged he has immediately provided links. A stark contrast to your style which makes it very apparent that you don’t have a grasp on the material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you stink of fear,,,
Click to expand...

Says the guy too afraid to acknowledge testimony and facts that aren’t convenient to his allegations.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop pretending like you know what’s going on Prog. You avoid giving detail on just about everything people question you about. That’s a tell. You’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if that were true you wouldnt be so scared and try to silence me,,,
Click to expand...

I’m not trying to silence you. I’m asking you questions and engaging. Stop making shit up


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
Click to expand...

It’s not even close. You’re out of your league Prog


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop pretending like you know what’s going on Prog. You avoid giving detail on just about everything people question you about. That’s a tell. You’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if that were true you wouldnt be so scared and try to silence me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not trying to silence you. I’m asking you questions and engaging. Stop making shit up
Click to expand...



thats just your fear talking,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not even close. You’re out of your league Prog
Click to expand...


if you say so,,,


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Slade3200 said:


> It’s against forum rules to keep posting the same thing. It’s called spam. We get the point, your video shows why Trumps claims are bullshit. That’s not new news. Post it again and I’m reporting it




lol. F*ck you, whiner. I am not spamming just because you want to claim that I am.

*I have the right to repost my proof, to different posters, until someone is finally willing to speak honest intelligent truth to it.  Instead of them whining as a sweet, b*tch, like how you do it.*

You sorryASS Dems keep refusing to dissect Biden's words here, sentence by sentence, therefore I can propose other members until they do it.  You posted to me, therefore quit whining about the evidence.

Only a sorryASS Dem like, you, has nerve to scream out and whine about me using my same proofs/my same evidence to invalidate you Dems in *different* ways.

So the next new member that posts here, pro-Biden, I will be reposting the evidence so get ready to go run to the report feature like the whiny, moist b*tch that you are.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are your shortcomings dude, not his. He is able to present intelligent arguments and back them up. You play troll games and constantly fail to back up your arguments. FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not even close. You’re out of your league Prog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
Click to expand...

I do, it’s obvious... and now you playing with the “you're scared” line?? How childish can you get? Yes you’re out of your league.


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s against forum rules to keep posting the same thing. It’s called spam. We get the point, your video shows why Trumps claims are bullshit. That’s not new news. Post it again and I’m reporting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. F*ck you, whiner. I am not spamming just because you want to claim that I am.
> 
> *I have the right to repost my proof, to different posters, until someone is finally willing to speak honest intelligent truth to it.  Instead of them whining as a sweet, b*tch, like how you do it.*
> 
> You sorryASS Dems keep refusing to dissect Biden's words here, sentence by sentence, therefore I can propose other members until they do it.  You posted to me, therefore quit whining about the evidence.
> 
> Only a sorryASS Dem like, you, has nerve to scream out and whine about me using my same proofs/my same evidence to invalidate you Dems in *different* ways.
> 
> So the next new member that posts here, pro-Biden, I will be reposting the evidence so get ready to go whine to the report feature like the whiny, moist b*tch that you are.
Click to expand...

You’re right, you’re spamming because of what you post not because of what I say. I thought that was clear.

Do you kiss Jesus with that mouth of yours?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> all hes given is his opinion,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not even close. You’re out of your league Prog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do, it’s obvious... and now you playing with the “you're scared” line?? How childish can you get? Yes you’re out of your league.
Click to expand...

NOOOO,,,your out of your league,,,


----------



## LaDairis

Chris Matthews lost his show for being honest about Low IQ Joe and Hunter....

The Dem Party does not tolerate "free speech" on this issue.  If you notice that Hunter Biden was a conduit for a kickback, the Dem Party hates you, will try to censor you, will call you names.... but still is very very very against any INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden....


LOL!!!!


----------



## Slade3200

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s against forum rules to keep posting the same thing. It’s called spam. We get the point, your video shows why Trumps claims are bullshit. That’s not new news. Post it again and I’m reporting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. F*ck you, whiner. I am not spamming just because you want to claim that I am.
> 
> *I have the right to repost my proof, to different posters, until someone is finally willing to speak honest intelligent truth to it.  Instead of them whining as a sweet, b*tch, like how you do it.*
> 
> You sorryASS Dems keep refusing to dissect Biden's words here, sentence by sentence, therefore I can propose other members until they do it.  You posted to me, therefore quit whining about the evidence.
> 
> Only a sorryASS Dem like, you, has nerve to scream out and whine about me using my same proofs/my same evidence to invalidate you Dems in *different* ways.
> 
> So the next new member that posts here, pro-Biden, I will be reposting the evidence so get ready to go run to the report feature like the whiny, moist b*tch that you are.
Click to expand...

You’ve posted it to me several times and I’ve commented on what Biden did and said, pointed out your own videos analysis, and I’ve asked you question about it.  You ignore it all and keep posting the video and your clearly debunked narrative. That’s spam. Do better


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve presented more complete facts than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not even close. You’re out of your league Prog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you say so,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do, it’s obvious... and now you playing with the “you're scared” line?? How childish can you get? Yes you’re out of your league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOO,,,your out of your league,,,
Click to expand...

Wow, good one


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

colfax_m said:


> So what the hell were you talking about?



That does not matter.  It is what I was *NOT* talking about, here, since I never once said Trump was a lawyer and should stand in court himself to prosecute this case.

Now, go away with your Dem Deceit Doctrine you brought here.


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell were you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not matter.  It is what I was *NOT* talking about, here, since I never once said Trump was a lawyer and should stand in court himself to prosecute this case.
> 
> Now, go away with your Dem Deceit Doctrine you brought here.
Click to expand...

You don’t have the slightest clue what you’re talking about, do you.


----------



## Slade3200

LaDairis said:


> Chris Matthews lost his show for being honest about Low IQ Joe and Hunter....
> 
> The Dem Party does not tolerate "free speech" on this issue.  If you notice that Hunter Biden was a conduit for a kickback, the Dem Party hates you, will try to censor you, will call you names.... but still is very very very against any INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!


Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted? That would be because he lacks probable cause and evidence of crimes. 

people are against the BS investigations because they are obvious political smear jobs. That’s Trumps MO... criminalize his opponent. Lock her up will become Lock him up. It is juvenile and transparent but it has obviously worked in people like you. That’s pathetic. Be better


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews lost his show for being honest about Low IQ Joe and Hunter....
> 
> The Dem Party does not tolerate "free speech" on this issue.  If you notice that Hunter Biden was a conduit for a kickback, the Dem Party hates you, will try to censor you, will call you names.... but still is very very very against any INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted? That would be because he lacks probable cause and evidence of crimes.
> 
> people are against the BS investigations because they are obvious political smear jobs. That’s Trumps MO... criminalize his opponent. Lock her up will become Lock him up. It is juvenile and transparent but it has obviously worked in people like you. That’s pathetic. Be better
Click to expand...

how do you know hes not investigating???
all indications says someone is,,,


----------



## LaDairis

Slade3200 said:


> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted?




My "understanding" from parroting the "media" is that case is still in Grand Jury....






Slade3200 said:


> they are obvious political smear jobs



LOL!!!

Call names, lie, spin, never admit truth....


There are MILLIONS of DOLLARS and no explanations....

WHY was Hunter paid all that money???

WHY was it necessary to fire that prosecutor???

Did Low IQ Joe use the threat of holding US foreign aid to get that prosecutor fired???

If he did, would that out the LEFT as the worst hypocrites in the universe???   YES.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews lost his show for being honest about Low IQ Joe and Hunter....
> 
> The Dem Party does not tolerate "free speech" on this issue.  If you notice that Hunter Biden was a conduit for a kickback, the Dem Party hates you, will try to censor you, will call you names.... but still is very very very against any INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted? That would be because he lacks probable cause and evidence of crimes.
> 
> people are against the BS investigations because they are obvious political smear jobs. That’s Trumps MO... criminalize his opponent. Lock her up will become Lock him up. It is juvenile and transparent but it has obviously worked in people like you. That’s pathetic. Be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know hes not investigating???
> all indications says someone is,,,
Click to expand...

Rudy doesn’t count


----------



## Slade3200

LaDairis said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "understanding" from parroting the "media" is that case is still in Grand Jury....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are obvious political smear jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Call names, lie, spin, never admit truth....
> 
> 
> There are MILLIONS of DOLLARS and no explanations....
> 
> WHY was Hunter paid all that money???
> 
> WHY was it necessary to fire that prosecutor???
> 
> Did Low IQ Joe use the threat of holding US foreign aid to get that prosecutor fired???
> 
> If he did, would that out the LEFT as the worst hypocrites in the universe???   YES.
Click to expand...

What case is in Grand Jury? Link please


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews lost his show for being honest about Low IQ Joe and Hunter....
> 
> The Dem Party does not tolerate "free speech" on this issue.  If you notice that Hunter Biden was a conduit for a kickback, the Dem Party hates you, will try to censor you, will call you names.... but still is very very very against any INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted? That would be because he lacks probable cause and evidence of crimes.
> 
> people are against the BS investigations because they are obvious political smear jobs. That’s Trumps MO... criminalize his opponent. Lock her up will become Lock him up. It is juvenile and transparent but it has obviously worked in people like you. That’s pathetic. Be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know hes not investigating???
> all indications says someone is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rudy doesn’t count
Click to expand...



if hes representing the office of the president he does,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews lost his show for being honest about Low IQ Joe and Hunter....
> 
> The Dem Party does not tolerate "free speech" on this issue.  If you notice that Hunter Biden was a conduit for a kickback, the Dem Party hates you, will try to censor you, will call you names.... but still is very very very against any INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted? That would be because he lacks probable cause and evidence of crimes.
> 
> people are against the BS investigations because they are obvious political smear jobs. That’s Trumps MO... criminalize his opponent. Lock her up will become Lock him up. It is juvenile and transparent but it has obviously worked in people like you. That’s pathetic. Be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know hes not investigating???
> all indications says someone is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rudy doesn’t count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes representing the office of the president he does,,,
Click to expand...

but he’s not. He has made it quite clear that he is Trumps personal attorney. Not subject to the same kind of disclosures of a White House attorney. Tricky huh?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews lost his show for being honest about Low IQ Joe and Hunter....
> 
> The Dem Party does not tolerate "free speech" on this issue.  If you notice that Hunter Biden was a conduit for a kickback, the Dem Party hates you, will try to censor you, will call you names.... but still is very very very against any INVESTIGATION into Hunter Biden....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted? That would be because he lacks probable cause and evidence of crimes.
> 
> people are against the BS investigations because they are obvious political smear jobs. That’s Trumps MO... criminalize his opponent. Lock her up will become Lock him up. It is juvenile and transparent but it has obviously worked in people like you. That’s pathetic. Be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know hes not investigating???
> all indications says someone is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rudy doesn’t count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes representing the office of the president he does,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but he’s not. He has made it quite clear that he is Trumps personal attorney. Not subject to the same kind of disclosures of a White House attorney. Tricky huh?
Click to expand...



some could say thats the same thing,,,


but there seems to be others investigating hence the brothers FBI raid,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Last I checked Barr isn’t a Democrat so why hasn’t he investigated and indicted? That would be because he lacks probable cause and evidence of crimes.
> 
> people are against the BS investigations because they are obvious political smear jobs. That’s Trumps MO... criminalize his opponent. Lock her up will become Lock him up. It is juvenile and transparent but it has obviously worked in people like you. That’s pathetic. Be better
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know hes not investigating???
> all indications says someone is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rudy doesn’t count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes representing the office of the president he does,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but he’s not. He has made it quite clear that he is Trumps personal attorney. Not subject to the same kind of disclosures of a White House attorney. Tricky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> some could say thats the same thing,,,
> 
> 
> but there seems to be others investigating hence the brothers FBI raid,,,
Click to expand...

Some could say that elephants have wings and can fly but that doesn’t make it true.

A brothers FBI raid has nothing to do with Joe Hunter or Ukraine. If you’re trying to claim it does then post the evidence that shows a link


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know hes not investigating???
> all indications says someone is,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy doesn’t count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if hes representing the office of the president he does,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but he’s not. He has made it quite clear that he is Trumps personal attorney. Not subject to the same kind of disclosures of a White House attorney. Tricky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> some could say thats the same thing,,,
> 
> 
> but there seems to be others investigating hence the brothers FBI raid,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some could say that elephants have wings and can fly but that doesn’t make it true.
> 
> A brothers FBI raid has nothing to do with Joe Hunter or Ukraine. If you’re trying to claim it does then post the evidence that shows a link
Click to expand...



who said it was just about Ukraine???

it could be they are going after tho whole of the biden familys money sceme and doing it in a round about way,,you know picking the low fruit first,,,no one knows for sure

as for rudy ,, he might not be a full WH attorney but the information he gives trump can be used as trump wants,,,so if implicates joe in wrong doing he can turn it over to the DOJ for review and prosecution if deemed viable


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, *undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...*
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_
> 
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, you idiot.  Which means they'll realize why it is irrelevant.
> 
> *They'll realize that nothing matters here, but what Biden bragged about.* Forget everyone else in the vid ---which is why I didn't start off at 1:10 when the best truths actually began.
> 
> Undecided voters are, fair, so let's hope that they care *only* about what Biden said here and not anyone else.
Click to expand...

LOL

Schmuck, what Biden said was we weren't giving Ukraine money unless they cleaned up corruption. That's going to help his campaign. The part of the transcript you're trying desperately to erase confirms his intentions were for the benefit of thd U.S., which is why you wish this transcript didn't exist...

*Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_

*Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
_[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_

*Starting @ 1:31...*


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden to Skip Court Appearance, Cites Coronavirus, Pregnant Wife


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of news stories you’ve posted are without commentary or question. Just throwing the spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> I’m reasonably sure you’re lying when you claim you’ve posted certain articles. I’ve been through the thread and nothing matching your description appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
Click to expand...

I have no doubt you've already seen your Latvia account was debunked....

John Solomon's new “scoop” about Ukraine and Hunter Biden debunks itself

_Latvian authorities said they did not get any incriminating information back from Ukraine to warrant further investigation and did not take additional action in 2016_​
... so who knows why you persist with this nonsense?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your shortcomings are no my problem,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you've already seen your Latvia account was debunked....
> 
> John Solomon's new “scoop” about Ukraine and Hunter Biden debunks itself
> 
> _Latvian authorities said they did not get any incriminating information back from Ukraine to warrant further investigation and did not take additional action in 2016_​
> ... so who knows why you persist with this nonsense?
Click to expand...



I read over your link,,,sorry but I will go with the one that has documents to back it up over an opinion piece,,,


----------



## Faun

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an *undecided voter* reading in here, then please, take the time to do three (3) things here.
> 
> 1) Reflect on those 15 seconds of video (below) where you hear Joe Biden pull a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy.
> 
> 2) Scan this thread, taking note of anti-Trump posters, and the satanic levels they did stoop to in pretending Biden did not do what he clearly brags about doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> And please do 3)remember all of the conniving liars you do read in this thread uplifting Biden, then keep in mind, *that they will be your evil teammates* if you cast your vote for corrupt Joe.
> 
> And if you can stand a few vivid examples of how you're going to feel if you vote for Biden, like these demons? ...just think of how those multitudes of  hardworking honest negro citizens had to feel and, live, regarding voting for or supporting Barack Obama ---therefore being involuntary teammates with shiftless, ghetto, gangbanging, thugs who also supported Obama.
> 
> Or think about us kind loving White people.
> Yes, us who love negros gays HISP and everyone else, but we are burdened by the fact that we are teammates with skinheads neo-Nazi and White Supremacists when they also voted for President Trump.
> It is an unbearable burden to have to deal with that, daily, in experiencing idiots who think all Trump supporters are White Supremacists skinheads and neo-Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a pussy like you who's afraid of the truth, undecided voters will keep watching past the 1:30 mark in your video...
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_
> 
> *Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_
> 
> *Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_
> 
> *Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_
> 
> _[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_
> 
> *Starting @ 1:31...*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Ethos Logos Pathos
> used this BBC video to highlight Biden and not one of the several concise clips that are available out there but this one that literally explains why Trumps claim is full of shit... can only mean one of two things. Ethos is either a completely fucking moron OR he is a troll who did it on purpose with the intent of provoking and frustrating those who actually waste their time listening to his crap... either way he can not be taken seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and can call me whatever names you want here, you colostomy bag, because at the end of the day you have nothing but lies in your reservoir each time you explain what Biden was bragging about.
> 
> I don't care what any other human says in the vid, only Biden's words matter here, and Your lies cannot change the facts/cannot make Biden's words disappear here where he pulled a quid pro quo on Ukraine and you hear him pull a corrupt illegality on a Prosecutor who wanted to expose corruption ---as according to USA's Ukraine foreign policy:
> 
> 
> *1:15-1:30*
Click to expand...

*From your video...*

*Jonah Fisher: *_"so what's President Trump saying about it? Well he wants Ukraine to investigate if there's a link between the sacking of Mr. Shokin and Hunter Biden's company."_

*Impeached Trump: *_"But what he said is that he wouldn’t give, I think, it was billions of dollars to Ukraine unless they fired the prosecutor who was looking at his son and his son’s company, the company that his son worked with, and that’s a very dishonest thing."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, is there any evidence to support what President Trump is saying? If there is, well *we haven't seen it yet.*"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. *Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that.* And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, *they all were contributing to killing this case.*"_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"*I haven't seen this evidence.* I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So, then why did Joe Biden want the Prosecutor General sacked? Well at the time there was wide-spread consensus among international donors like the IMF, the EU, and also locally here among activists that *Mr. Shokin was an obstacle to the fight against corruption and that he had to go.*"_​
_[emphasis added to highlight Ethos Logos Pathos' self induced bitch-slapping]_


----------



## Faun

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Latvia. Let’s not forget any details, which would not be intellectually honest.
> 
> Apparently there was a suspicious activity report generated in Latvia. Now, an important detail is that these reports are automatically generated when computer systems detect red flags. The vast majority are false positives  (upwards of 95-99%).
> 
> Latvian authorities said they received no incriminating information from Ukraine and the investigation was closed.
> 
> Tell me, if Latvia received no incriminating information, what was the basis for Shokin’s supposed desire to investigate the matter? How could an investigation that went no where (as almost all of them do) be the impetus for a different investigation that never took place. And it Shokin did want to investigate, why wasn’t he working with Latvia and why was their investigation closed?
> 
> Oh, and none of this was “announced”. It was confidential communications between Latvian authorities and the prosecutors in Ukraine which was “leaked” for some reason.
> 
> None of this makes any sense, so it’s already pretty questionable.
> 
> So the claim is that Shokin wanted to investigate money laundering, and you claim that his associates corroborate this.
> 
> So far that claim is completely unsubstantiated.
> 
> That’s an extremely dubious story you’re pitching there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not my story,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is. You’re the one propagating it here. Are you not trying to skirt responsibility for that, are you?
Click to expand...

That's his way of confessing he can't prove his claims.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you've already seen your Latvia account was debunked....
> 
> John Solomon's new “scoop” about Ukraine and Hunter Biden debunks itself
> 
> _Latvian authorities said they did not get any incriminating information back from Ukraine to warrant further investigation and did not take additional action in 2016_​
> ... so who knows why you persist with this nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I read over your link,,,sorry but I will go with the one that has documents to back it up over an opinion piece,,,
Click to expand...

What documents are you referring to?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you’re shortcomings? Like you’re inability to provide a source or remember any details of sources you claim exist?
> 
> Sending people on wild goose chases isn’t exactly a sign of intellectual honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you didnt want a goose chase might I suggest next time you keep yourself up to date on the subject youre discussing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im quite up to date. If an interview confirming Shokin’s allegations existed, it would be an important component of the Trump and Giuliani counter-narrative. I would have surely come across it by now.
> 
> The fact that you can’t remember any details about it and can’t produce the source of such an important interview is why I’m quite sure you’re lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know something as simple as the timeline between latvias announcement and shokins firing then you clearly are not up to date,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you've already seen your Latvia account was debunked....
> 
> John Solomon's new “scoop” about Ukraine and Hunter Biden debunks itself
> 
> _Latvian authorities said they did not get any incriminating information back from Ukraine to warrant further investigation and did not take additional action in 2016_​
> ... so who knows why you persist with this nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I read over your link,,,sorry but I will go with the one that has documents to back it up over an opinion piece,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

The documents you can't link??


----------



## Faun

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show probable cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably cause is well established.   Drug addict Hunter Biden was paid millions for
> 
> 1. never showing up to "work"
> 2. having no experience or expertise
> 3. providing absolutely no value in return
> 4. motive to shut off any investigation into what obviously was a kickback of US foreign aid from the LEFT is off the scale, from Low IQ Joe bragging about getting the prosecutor fired to the entire impeachment charade, complete with still NO EXPLANATION for WHY that money was paid to Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Psychotic and delusional they are for denying it....
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."




_


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Latvian government says it flagged ‘suspicious’ Hunter Biden payments in 2016 | John Solomon Reports
> 
> Now where’s your source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
Click to expand...

There was no active investigation.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shokin was overseeing a wide-ranging Ukrainian investigation of Burisma and has said he was making plans to interview Hunter Biden when he was fired by Ukraine’s president and parliament in March 2016 under pressure from Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no active investigation.
Click to expand...



colfax confirmed there was one that was dormant at the time and when shokin wanted to reopen it is when joe had him fired,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. You claim to have seen corroborating evidence but have decided you cannot share it. That’s behavior consistent with lying.
> 
> There should be numerous individuals in the PG office that could corroborate whether there was an investigation.  So far, none of them have been found.
> 
> How could firing Shokin stop any chance of an investigation (if there ever was any real investigation)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt it you that confirmed there was an investigation??
> 
> I think part of your problem is you look at each thing as a stand alone issue and dont combine all the different issues,,,
> 
> like why wont hunter release his financials to the court if hes broke, and also another is him getting a job working for the chinese government with his VP father standing next to him ect ect ect,,,
> 
> when all of them are combined there is a clear case of wrong doing and a full investigation is needed to find the truth of it and if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you mean by an investigation. There may have technically been a file open (which predates Shokin’s tenure) but without any investigation being done, it’s hard to call it anything other than a facade. This is how the corrupt PG office used to work. They would keep a case open to extract bribes, which is what was was believed to have been done here.
> 
> Trying to say that there was any serious ongoing investigation is not a very credible allegation. Attempting to reframe Shokin as some corruption fighter is revisionist history at its finest and ignores the big picture. It ignores the legitimate complaints against the PG office from legitimate sources like our own state department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I claim shokin to be a big anticorruption crime fighter???
> 
> hes a prosecutor and his job is to prosecute and we all know hunters boss was a corrupt person,,,2+2=4,,,
Click to expand...

A pity Shokin didn't prosecute Burisma for about 2 years.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no active investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> colfax confirmed there was one that was dormant at the time and when shokin wanted to reopen it is when joe had him fired,,,
Click to expand...

So says Shokin now. Of course, he also has an axe to grind against Biden who got him thrown out. A pity Shokin never said that as he was kicked to the curb in 2016.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That’s Shokin’s claim. So far, completely uncorroborated.
> 
> You’d be quite foolish to take his word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so youre OK with one part of an article but not another because it debunks your narrative,,,
> 
> based on other info I have no reason not to trust him and leave my mind OPEN for a final outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because credibility is important.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the statements of current Latvian authorities acting in their official capacity.
> 
> I have a lot of reason to doubt the statements of Victor Shokin.
> 
> It would be better for Shokin if he could provide corroboration of his story. So far he has not done so.
> 
> You have no reason not to trust Shokin? The man clearly has a bone to pick with Biden. His motivations alone make his statements suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that you have seen,,,
> 
> him getting fired which stopped any chance of investigation might be a good indicator,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no active investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> colfax confirmed there was one that was dormant at the time and when shokin wanted to reopen it is when joe had him fired,,,
Click to expand...


You’re leaving out some very important details. Faun is correct in saying there was no active investigation. 

Shokin’s claim of wanting to reopen it is completely unsubstantiated and quite suspect.


----------



## edthecynic

progressive hunter said:


> Schweizer: Hunter Biden Partnered With Chinese Nuclear Tech Espionage Plotter


----------



## progressive hunter

Senate Democrat calls for investigation of agencies complying with Hunter Biden requests


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Senate Democrat calls for investigation of agencies complying with Hunter Biden requests


Awesome, the investigation dog pile has begun. Next will be congressional investigations of Trumps family and the political smear games will continue. Glad we have such smart grown ups running this country. #sarcasm


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Democrat calls for investigation of agencies complying with Hunter Biden requests
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, the investigation dog pile has begun. Next will be congressional investigations of Trumps family and the political smear games will continue. Glad we have such smart grown ups running this country. #sarcasm
Click to expand...


please keep your TDS in check and stay on topic,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Democrat calls for investigation of agencies complying with Hunter Biden requests
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, the investigation dog pile has begun. Next will be congressional investigations of Trumps family and the political smear games will continue. Glad we have such smart grown ups running this country. #sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please keep your TDS in check and stay on topic,,,
Click to expand...

How was my comment TDS and how was it off topic?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Democrat calls for investigation of agencies complying with Hunter Biden requests
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, the investigation dog pile has begun. Next will be congressional investigations of Trumps family and the political smear games will continue. Glad we have such smart grown ups running this country. #sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please keep your TDS in check and stay on topic,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was my comment TDS and how was it off topic?
Click to expand...

this one is about a democrat threatening agencies that give information about an ongoing investigation,,,

but I see another dem obstructing justice is no big deal to you,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Democrat calls for investigation of agencies complying with Hunter Biden requests
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, the investigation dog pile has begun. Next will be congressional investigations of Trumps family and the political smear games will continue. Glad we have such smart grown ups running this country. #sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please keep your TDS in check and stay on topic,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was my comment TDS and how was it off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one is about a democrat threatening agencies that give information about an ongoing investigation,,,
> 
> but I see another dem obstructing justice is no big deal to you,,,
Click to expand...

Oh Really is that what you see? Maybe you should take your blinders off and read slower. I posted a critical response to his investigation.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Democrat calls for investigation of agencies complying with Hunter Biden requests
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, the investigation dog pile has begun. Next will be congressional investigations of Trumps family and the political smear games will continue. Glad we have such smart grown ups running this country. #sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please keep your TDS in check and stay on topic,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was my comment TDS and how was it off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one is about a democrat threatening agencies that give information about an ongoing investigation,,,
> 
> but I see another dem obstructing justice is no big deal to you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Really is that what you see? Maybe you should take your blinders off and read slower. I posted a critical response to his investigation.
Click to expand...



sorry I forget to say that you seem to forget that trump and his family have been under investigation since before he was sworn into office and after 3 1/2 yrs found nothing,,,


----------



## mudwhistle

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?

Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, the investigation dog pile has begun. Next will be congressional investigations of Trumps family and the political smear games will continue. Glad we have such smart grown ups running this country. #sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please keep your TDS in check and stay on topic,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was my comment TDS and how was it off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one is about a democrat threatening agencies that give information about an ongoing investigation,,,
> 
> but I see another dem obstructing justice is no big deal to you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Really is that what you see? Maybe you should take your blinders off and read slower. I posted a critical response to his investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I forget to say that you seem to forget that trump and his family have been under investigation since before he was sworn into office and after 3 1/2 yrs found nothing,,,
Click to expand...

Fun isn’t it? All these investigations?


----------



## Slade3200

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
Click to expand...

Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
Click to expand...



why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
Click to expand...

How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
Click to expand...



he used a billion dollars to get it done,,,

do try and keep up,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used a billion dollars to get it done,,,
> 
> do try and keep up,,,
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, you asked why he had to use that billion dollars when he could have just have him fired. I like how you tell me to try and keep up when you failed to keep up with your own post. 

So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used a billion dollars to get it done,,,
> 
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, you asked why he had to use that billion dollars when he could have just have him fired. I like how you tell me to try and keep up when you failed to keep up with your own post.
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
Click to expand...



he used our billion dollars not his own money you stupid fuck,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
Click to expand...

Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used a billion dollars to get it done,,,
> 
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, you asked why he had to use that billion dollars when he could have just have him fired. I like how you tell me to try and keep up when you failed to keep up with your own post.
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used our billion dollars not his own money you stupid fuck,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

Dumbfuck, again... you asked why he did that when he could have just had him fired...


progressive hunter said:


> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,


So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?
Click to expand...



many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> 
> 
> How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used a billion dollars to get it done,,,
> 
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, you asked why he had to use that billion dollars when he could have just have him fired. I like how you tell me to try and keep up when you failed to keep up with your own post.
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used our billion dollars not his own money you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, again... you asked why he did that when he could have just had him fired...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
Click to expand...



funny since he did that very thing,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he used a billion dollars to get it done,,,
> 
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, you asked why he had to use that billion dollars when he could have just have him fired. I like how you tell me to try and keep up when you failed to keep up with your own post.
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used our billion dollars not his own money you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, again... you asked why he did that when he could have just had him fired...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> funny since he did that very thing,,,
Click to expand...

He did that with the "bribe." You asked why he had to "bribe" him. How else could Biden have had him fired? Biden wasn't his boss.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> he used a billion dollars to get it done,,,
> 
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, you asked why he had to use that billion dollars when he could have just have him fired. I like how you tell me to try and keep up when you failed to keep up with your own post.
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he used our billion dollars not his own money you stupid fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, again... you asked why he did that when he could have just had him fired...
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again.... How could Biden "just have fired him?" Biden wasn't his boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> funny since he did that very thing,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did that with the "bribe." You asked why he had to "bribe" him. How else could Biden have had him fired? Biden wasn't his boss.
Click to expand...



but he still got him fired and didnt bribe him,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
Click to expand...

Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
Click to expand...

your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
Click to expand...

Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?

what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why bribe him when he could just have him fired,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
Click to expand...



your points are yours not mine,,

what part of my points make no sense to you??

are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
Click to expand...

Correct they are my points and I’m curious if you are hearing and understanding them. I’ve stated them several times and you ignore them time and time again so I want to know if your actually listening or if I’m just wasting my time talking to another brick wall troll.

so for the third time. Can you summarize the points I’ve been making or not?


----------



## mudwhistle

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
Click to expand...

Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.

They have him dead to rights with a confession.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct they are my points and I’m curious if you are hearing and understanding them. I’ve stated them several times and you ignore them time and time again so I want to know if your actually listening or if I’m just wasting my time talking to another brick wall troll.
> 
> so for the third time. Can you summarize the points I’ve been making or not?
Click to expand...



list them 123 and let me see what I can do,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another absurd claim to think Joe would risk his freedom to abuse his office to get a guy fired who was sitting on an investigation into the CEO of a company Hunter sat on the board for. The lines you need to draw to connect the dots are enormous... plus the facts you like to ignore about this being an objective of our state department, not a unilateral move by Joe. This has been explained to you several times. Why do you continue to ignore it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
Click to expand...

To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...

The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.

And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it. 

Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.


----------



## Slade3200

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
Click to expand...

No they don’t


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct they are my points and I’m curious if you are hearing and understanding them. I’ve stated them several times and you ignore them time and time again so I want to know if your actually listening or if I’m just wasting my time talking to another brick wall troll.
> 
> so for the third time. Can you summarize the points I’ve been making or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> list them 123 and let me see what I can do,,,
Click to expand...

Screw you Prog, if you can’t recall your oppositions arguements then your not paying attention. I’ve repeated them at nausea to you on this thread. You’re obviously not paying attention or you’re just here trolling. I’m a post away from hitting ignore and being done with you. One chance to give a real response otherwise I’ll be just fine earasing you from my life with the other trolls


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> many politicians throughout history have done that very thing,,,no reason to think him any different,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
Click to expand...

thats your opinion,,, 

since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion

and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct they are my points and I’m curious if you are hearing and understanding them. I’ve stated them several times and you ignore them time and time again so I want to know if your actually listening or if I’m just wasting my time talking to another brick wall troll.
> 
> so for the third time. Can you summarize the points I’ve been making or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> list them 123 and let me see what I can do,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw you Prog, if you can’t recall your oppositions arguements then your not paying attention. I’ve repeated them at nausea to you on this thread. You’re obviously not paying attention or you’re just here trolling. I’m a post away from hitting ignore and being done with you. One chance to give a real response otherwise I’ll be just fine earasing you from my life with the other trolls
Click to expand...

i've said many things you ignored so why you getting all pissy about it,,,

I'm not here for your entertainment,,,youre here for mine and I am very entertained,,,


----------



## colfax_m

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
Click to expand...


Well that’s not true.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
Click to expand...

Shokin was wasting taxpayer dollars. It makes sense that we make further funding contingent on his removal. 

Is that a problem for you?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shokin was wasting taxpayer dollars. It makes sense that we make further funding contingent on his removal.
> 
> Is that a problem for you?
Click to expand...



I have yet to see any proof of that,,,

and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reasons to think him different. All the reasons I’ve been laying out that you ignore. Why do you ignore them? Show that you’ve been paying attention. What reasons have I been arguing that show that Biden did not unilaterally make this move to protect his son? See if you can state those Points and then present a smart argument to counter those points. I double dog dare you
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
Click to expand...

Since when you ask? Since we got involved in sending Ukraine military and financial aid.

My second point is not an opinion, it’s how corporate structures work. Board members are elected by vote. Not hired and fired by a CEO. You’re factually incorrect to call the CEO of burisma Hunters boss. It’s also not an opinion to say that there has been no evidence presented linking hunter to any criminal activity or that hunter joined Burisma after the investigation started.

see you avoid addressing my points by incorrectly calling it opinion. That’s lazy and weak. Do better.


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion has no standing against all the reasons he would,,,his son was working for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine possibly in the whole eastern block,,,that right there is a good reason he would,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when you ask? Since we got involved in sending Ukraine military and financial aid.
> 
> My second point is not an opinion, it’s how corporate structures work. Board members are elected by vote. Not hired and fired by a CEO. You’re factually incorrect to call the CEO of burisma Hunters boss. It’s also not an opinion to say that there has been no evidence presented linking hunter to any criminal activity or that hunter joined Burisma after the investigation started.
> 
> see you avoid addressing my points by incorrectly calling it opinion. That’s lazy and weak. Do better.
Click to expand...



the most entertaining thing is everytime I post a factual story I get several days of biased excuses why joe is the greatest and did nothing wrong,,,

please continue,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when you ask? Since we got involved in sending Ukraine military and financial aid.
> 
> My second point is not an opinion, it’s how corporate structures work. Board members are elected by vote. Not hired and fired by a CEO. You’re factually incorrect to call the CEO of burisma Hunters boss. It’s also not an opinion to say that there has been no evidence presented linking hunter to any criminal activity or that hunter joined Burisma after the investigation started.
> 
> see you avoid addressing my points by incorrectly calling it opinion. That’s lazy and weak. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the most entertaining thing is everytime I post a factual story I get several days of biased excuses why joe is the greatest and did nothing wrong,,,
> 
> please continue,,,
Click to expand...

That’s a lie and a distraction from my points. Want to stay on subject and try again?


----------



## mudwhistle

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don’t
Click to expand...

Yes they do.
The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
What do you think that mess was about?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> 
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when you ask? Since we got involved in sending Ukraine military and financial aid.
> 
> My second point is not an opinion, it’s how corporate structures work. Board members are elected by vote. Not hired and fired by a CEO. You’re factually incorrect to call the CEO of burisma Hunters boss. It’s also not an opinion to say that there has been no evidence presented linking hunter to any criminal activity or that hunter joined Burisma after the investigation started.
> 
> see you avoid addressing my points by incorrectly calling it opinion. That’s lazy and weak. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the most entertaining thing is everytime I post a factual story I get several days of biased excuses why joe is the greatest and did nothing wrong,,,
> 
> please continue,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lie and a distraction from my points. Want to stay on subject and try again?
Click to expand...



I'm sorry,,when did you make a point??


----------



## Slade3200

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
Click to expand...

the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when you ask? Since we got involved in sending Ukraine military and financial aid.
> 
> My second point is not an opinion, it’s how corporate structures work. Board members are elected by vote. Not hired and fired by a CEO. You’re factually incorrect to call the CEO of burisma Hunters boss. It’s also not an opinion to say that there has been no evidence presented linking hunter to any criminal activity or that hunter joined Burisma after the investigation started.
> 
> see you avoid addressing my points by incorrectly calling it opinion. That’s lazy and weak. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the most entertaining thing is everytime I post a factual story I get several days of biased excuses why joe is the greatest and did nothing wrong,,,
> 
> please continue,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lie and a distraction from my points. Want to stay on subject and try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,,when did you make a point??
Click to expand...

I made several when I directly answered your questions. You on the other hand are avoiding answering mine. Incorrectly calling them opinion and spinning away from my other questions does not count as giving direct answers. What’s up with that? Seriously. Do you just not have good answers or are you just trolling?


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
Click to expand...

It was about Biden bragging about how he got a corrupt prosecutor thrown out of office.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you trying to show understanding of the points I’ve made and making a smart counter argument? Because if so you failed miserably. Care to try again?
> 
> what points have I been making to show that Biden was not working unilaterally to cover for his son? And why are those points wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shokin was wasting taxpayer dollars. It makes sense that we make further funding contingent on his removal.
> 
> Is that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof of that,,,
> 
> and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???
Click to expand...


You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Since when you ask? Since we got involved in sending Ukraine military and financial aid.
> 
> My second point is not an opinion, it’s how corporate structures work. Board members are elected by vote. Not hired and fired by a CEO. You’re factually incorrect to call the CEO of burisma Hunters boss. It’s also not an opinion to say that there has been no evidence presented linking hunter to any criminal activity or that hunter joined Burisma after the investigation started.
> 
> see you avoid addressing my points by incorrectly calling it opinion. That’s lazy and weak. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the most entertaining thing is everytime I post a factual story I get several days of biased excuses why joe is the greatest and did nothing wrong,,,
> 
> please continue,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lie and a distraction from my points. Want to stay on subject and try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,,when did you make a point??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made several when I directly answered your questions. You on the other hand are avoiding answering mine. Incorrectly calling them opinion and spinning away from my other questions does not count as giving direct answers. What’s up with that? Seriously. Do you just not have good answers or are you just trolling?
Click to expand...



or maybe its could be youre constant ignoring my point  that makes it hard for me to see yours???


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your points are yours not mine,,
> 
> what part of my points make no sense to you??
> 
> are you saying his boss wasnt so corrupt and several countries werent investigating him??
> 
> 
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shokin was wasting taxpayer dollars. It makes sense that we make further funding contingent on his removal.
> 
> Is that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof of that,,,
> 
> and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
Click to expand...

well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address your questions... take notes, direct answers to direct questions, something you need help with...
> 
> The part of your points that make no sense is the fact that Bidens move to get this guy fired was US state department policy. It was made policy not because of Hunter Biden but because of years of dirty play and cover ups committed by the prosecutors office. There were real reasons why most of the world wanted this guy out and none of those reasons have anything to do with Hinder Biden.
> 
> And for your other question. The CEO for Burisma appears to be very corrupt. Hunter was on the board which would make hunter more of this guys boss than he being hunters boss so you shouldn’t call him that. Nothing involved in the investigation or the CEOs actions have been linked to Hunter as it all occurred before Hunter even joined with Burisma. Your narrative doesn’t add up. It wreaks of politicalization. You can’t even answer simple questions about it.
> 
> Now try doing what I just did but with my questions. I triple dare you this time.
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shokin was wasting taxpayer dollars. It makes sense that we make further funding contingent on his removal.
> 
> Is that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof of that,,,
> 
> and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
Click to expand...


You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when you ask? Since we got involved in sending Ukraine military and financial aid.
> 
> My second point is not an opinion, it’s how corporate structures work. Board members are elected by vote. Not hired and fired by a CEO. You’re factually incorrect to call the CEO of burisma Hunters boss. It’s also not an opinion to say that there has been no evidence presented linking hunter to any criminal activity or that hunter joined Burisma after the investigation started.
> 
> see you avoid addressing my points by incorrectly calling it opinion. That’s lazy and weak. Do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most entertaining thing is everytime I post a factual story I get several days of biased excuses why joe is the greatest and did nothing wrong,,,
> 
> please continue,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lie and a distraction from my points. Want to stay on subject and try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,,when did you make a point??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made several when I directly answered your questions. You on the other hand are avoiding answering mine. Incorrectly calling them opinion and spinning away from my other questions does not count as giving direct answers. What’s up with that? Seriously. Do you just not have good answers or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe its could be youre constant ignoring my point  that makes it hard for me to see yours???
Click to expand...

No, I’m pretty sure I address every question you ask in a direct way. Something I literally just did over the past few posts and something you’ve failed to do for almost all my posts. Why is that Prog?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the most entertaining thing is everytime I post a factual story I get several days of biased excuses why joe is the greatest and did nothing wrong,,,
> 
> please continue,,,
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a lie and a distraction from my points. Want to stay on subject and try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,,when did you make a point??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made several when I directly answered your questions. You on the other hand are avoiding answering mine. Incorrectly calling them opinion and spinning away from my other questions does not count as giving direct answers. What’s up with that? Seriously. Do you just not have good answers or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe its could be youre constant ignoring my point  that makes it hard for me to see yours???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I’m pretty sure I address every question you ask in a direct way. Something I literally just did over the past few posts and something you’ve failed to do for almost all my posts. Why is that Prog?
Click to expand...

no you didnt,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion,,,
> 
> since when is it our policy to control who works in other countries,,thats a new one on me,,,the rest of it is again  your opinion
> 
> and your 2nd point is also an opinion and you are welcome to it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Shokin was wasting taxpayer dollars. It makes sense that we make further funding contingent on his removal.
> 
> Is that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof of that,,,
> 
> and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
Click to expand...



enlighten me,,,


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a lie and a distraction from my points. Want to stay on subject and try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,,when did you make a point??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made several when I directly answered your questions. You on the other hand are avoiding answering mine. Incorrectly calling them opinion and spinning away from my other questions does not count as giving direct answers. What’s up with that? Seriously. Do you just not have good answers or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe its could be youre constant ignoring my point  that makes it hard for me to see yours???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I’m pretty sure I address every question you ask in a direct way. Something I literally just did over the past few posts and something you’ve failed to do for almost all my posts. Why is that Prog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didnt,,,
Click to expand...

Sure I did and I’ll continue to, that’s how I roll. If you think I left any of your questions unaddressed then let me know and I’ll be happy to address it. But you on the other hand are avoiding and distracting everybody in here. You haven’t address anything I’ve posted today expect to incorrectly call my factual points “opinions” why do you do that? Are you trolling or do you just not have good answers?


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shokin was wasting taxpayer dollars. It makes sense that we make further funding contingent on his removal.
> 
> Is that a problem for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof of that,,,
> 
> and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
Click to expand...

Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh. 

Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof of that,,,
> 
> and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
Click to expand...

got a link for that???


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> 
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link for that???
Click to expand...

Haha, at this point if he played the same games as you he would reply, “yes, I’ve posted links all throughout this thread. Not my fault if you’re not paying attention” then there would be a 5 page debate about petty abstract things... but watch. I bet he gives a direct answer with a link and explanation. You should take notes.

You’re still avoiding all my questions BTW


----------



## mudwhistle

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the  Ukrainian prosecutor to drop the case against his coke sniffing kid?
> 
> Biden is running for president to keep out of jail, which is perfect for leftist activists and communists. They need someone in the WH they can blackmail.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
Click to expand...

No.....the video was a confession. 
It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats. 
They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about. 
It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.


----------



## Faun

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof of that,,,
> 
> and to losing tax money why is it you dont care that joe uses them to enrich his family???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
Click to expand...

Correct, and thanks to Ethos Logos Pathos for posting a video with Daria Kaleniuk from the anti-corruption action centre, we know that Shokin was doing everything within his power to protect Burisma from being investigated...

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"But it's not true that Prosecutor Shokin was tough prosecutor who was willing to investigate Burisma. Absolutely, to the contrary. Prosecutor Shokin was dumping this investigation and I have evidence of that. And following this investigations since 2014, Shokin, his predecessor, and the next prosecutor after Shokin, Yuriy Lutsenko, they all were contributing to killing this case."_

*Jonah Fisher: *_"So there's no evidence that suggests that Vice President Biden acted differently because his son was on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma?"_

*Daria Kaleniuk: *_"I haven't seen this evidence. I've seen the actions which show absolutely the contrary, what happened."_​


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
Click to expand...

Yes, a confession of ousting a corrupt prosecutor.

Kudos to Biden. Can he count on your vote now?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link for that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, at this point if he played the same games as you he would reply, “yes, I’ve posted links all throughout this thread. Not my fault if you’re not paying attention” then there would be a 5 page debate about petty abstract things... but watch. I bet he gives a direct answer with a link and explanation. You should take notes.
> 
> You’re still avoiding all my questions BTW
Click to expand...

are you sure???


----------



## Slade3200

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden bribe the prosecutor to drop a case.  Of course not, what an absurd claim
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
Click to expand...

youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and get what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link for that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, at this point if he played the same games as you he would reply, “yes, I’ve posted links all throughout this thread. Not my fault if you’re not paying attention” then there would be a 5 page debate about petty abstract things... but watch. I bet he gives a direct answer with a link and explanation. You should take notes.
> 
> You’re still avoiding all my questions BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you sure???
Click to expand...

Yes. Why haven’t you addressed any of my questions Prog? You’re being very lazy with your arguments. What’s up?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link for that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, at this point if he played the same games as you he would reply, “yes, I’ve posted links all throughout this thread. Not my fault if you’re not paying attention” then there would be a 5 page debate about petty abstract things... but watch. I bet he gives a direct answer with a link and explanation. You should take notes.
> 
> You’re still avoiding all my questions BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Why haven’t you addressed any of my questions Prog? You’re being very lazy with your arguments. What’s up?
Click to expand...



I did to all of them,,,

you just dont like my answers,,,
nothin I can do about that,,,


----------



## mudwhistle

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Keep telling yourself that silly shit.
> 
> They have him dead to rights with a confession.
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
Click to expand...

Not true.
But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?

Start making sense, shitforbrains.


----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
> 
> 
> 
> got a link for that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, at this point if he played the same games as you he would reply, “yes, I’ve posted links all throughout this thread. Not my fault if you’re not paying attention” then there would be a 5 page debate about petty abstract things... but watch. I bet he gives a direct answer with a link and explanation. You should take notes.
> 
> You’re still avoiding all my questions BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Why haven’t you addressed any of my questions Prog? You’re being very lazy with your arguments. What’s up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did to all of them,,,
> 
> you just dont like my answers,,,
> nothin I can do about that,,,
Click to expand...

You did not to any of them and you know it. I’ve pointed that out. And I’m now done with your games. Off to ignore land for you troll. Thanks for playing and being a tremendous waste of space. I hope some day you grow up and learn how to engage in a respectable way. Peace


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden slammed by judge for 'duplicitous' bid to delay paternity proceedings; parties eye new settlement


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a link for that???
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, at this point if he played the same games as you he would reply, “yes, I’ve posted links all throughout this thread. Not my fault if you’re not paying attention” then there would be a 5 page debate about petty abstract things... but watch. I bet he gives a direct answer with a link and explanation. You should take notes.
> 
> You’re still avoiding all my questions BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Why haven’t you addressed any of my questions Prog? You’re being very lazy with your arguments. What’s up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did to all of them,,,
> 
> you just dont like my answers,,,
> nothin I can do about that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not to any of them and you know it. I’ve pointed that out. And I’m now done with your games. Off to ignore land for you troll. Thanks for playing and being a tremendous waste of space. I hope some day you grow up and learn how to engage in a respectable way. Peace
Click to expand...



yes I did,,,


----------



## Slade3200

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
Click to expand...

Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> 
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
Click to expand...



trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??


----------



## mudwhistle

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> 
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
Click to expand...

Bullshit.
Biden was offering a bribe and bragging about it.
You're just too mentally deficient to understand that what they accused Trump of is exactly the same offense.
Difference being....Trump never did it.....well son of a bitch Biden did.


----------



## mudwhistle

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> 
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
Click to expand...

Does he????


----------



## colfax_m

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do.
> The video went viral even before that fake impeachment.
> What do you think that mess was about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
Click to expand...

As Slade pointed out, they’re not the exact same offense. Biden was working for the good of the country and Trump was working for the good of Trump.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> 
> 
> well we didnt do such a good job of it if our VP let his son work for one of the most corrupt people in ukraine,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re deflecting. Stay on topic. Are you aware of what Shokin did to the anti-corruption department we helped Ukraine set up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> enlighten me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you see, the first step in successfully prosecuting corruption is getting rid of prosecutors who are corrupt (and looking for bribes). That’s what the anti-corruption bureau was going to be doing. But wouldn’t you know it, one of their first big cases turns out to have targeted a couple of prosecutors with close personal ties to Shokin. Uh oh.
> 
> Next thing you know, Shokin stars firing all the prosecutors who were involved in targeting his friends and basically takes down the anti-corruption unit that we had spent time and money helping the Ukrainians establish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link for that???
Click to expand...

It’s all very well laid out in George Kent’s testimony. 

https://context-cdn.washingtonpost....note/7e1ceb70-8c9b-4a34-b0ad-485cb9353d09.pdf

Ukrainian political intrigue isn’t exactly front page news in this country so it’s not always well covered but was mentioned in The NY Times at the time Shokin was fired. 

Ukraine Ousts Viktor Shokin, Top Prosecutor, and Political Stability Hangs in the Balance


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the mess was about Trump trying to politicize the video and puppets like you spreading the lie that something illegal happened.
> 
> 
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
Click to expand...


There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.

He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.


----------



## mudwhistle

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
Click to expand...

Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected. 
However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....the video was a confession.
> It was publicized by the media and politicized by House Democrats.
> They claimed that Trump offered a bribe....like the bribe Joe Biden was bragging about.
> It's pretty straight-forward.....but after all....we're dealing with a corrupt press and lying Democrats that will never admit to anything unless somebody waterboards their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
Click to expand...



when he does that you let us know,,,


----------



## basquebromance

Hunter is a fine family man, who spends most of his free time with his kids

he is also incredibly articulate just like his dad Joe

Jill Biden calls Hunt "the backbone" of the Biden family


----------



## colfax_m

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
Click to expand...


Let me rephrase that. Trump didn’t want Biden investigated to help the country. He just wants to hurt Biden’s candidacy to protect his. That’s the problem.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
Click to expand...

Applying conditions to foreign aid for the benefit of the U.S. is not against the law. You con freaks are simply insane.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he does that you let us know,,,
Click to expand...

I doubt you’ll listen. You haven’t so far.


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> Hunter is a fine family man, who spends most of his free time with his kids
> 
> he is also incredibly articulate just like his dad Joe
> 
> Jill Biden calls Hunt "the backbone" of the Biden family




when hes not smoking crack and getting strippers pregnant and avoiding court for child support,,,

OH and fucking his dead brothers wife,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applying conditions to foreign aid for the benefit of the U.S. is not against the law. You con freaks are simply insane.
Click to expand...



then why did they try and impeach trump for the same thing???


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he does that you let us know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you’ll listen. You haven’t so far.
Click to expand...




so he hasnt,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applying conditions to foreign aid for the benefit of the U.S. is not against the law. You con freaks are simply insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why did they try and impeach trump for the same thing???
Click to expand...

They didn't. You're just delusional.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he does that you let us know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you’ll listen. You haven’t so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he hasnt,,,
Click to expand...


How would you know he hasn’t?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when he does that you let us know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you’ll listen. You haven’t so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know he hasn’t?
Click to expand...



just going off of your comment,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he does that you let us know,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you’ll listen. You haven’t so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know he hasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just going off of your comment,,,
Click to expand...


Where did my comment say he hasn’t?

You’re not just bad at listening, you’re making up what I am saying.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when he does that you let us know,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you’ll listen. You haven’t so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know he hasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just going off of your comment,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did my comment say he hasn’t?
> 
> You’re not just bad at listening, you’re making up what I am saying.
Click to expand...



sorry,,,your lack of comment,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you’ll listen. You haven’t so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know he hasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just going off of your comment,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did my comment say he hasn’t?
> 
> You’re not just bad at listening, you’re making up what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,,,your lack of comment,,
Click to expand...


Well then you’ve made a mistake by making a false assumption.


----------



## Slade3200

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre almost right. Both men  used a quid pro quo to try and what they wanted. Difference was Biden was executing a well known and accepted state department foreign policy objective. Trump went against foreign policy objectives to try and execute a personal agenda. Biden’s actions were perfectly legal and Trumps were very questionable. But ultimately he was impeached and then acquitted so that’s that
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
Click to expand...

Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.

Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.


----------



## skye

basquebromance said:


> Hunter is a fine family man, who spends most of his free time with his kids
> 
> he is also incredibly articulate just like his dad Joe
> 
> Jill Biden calls Hunt "the backbone" of the Biden family





Yeah lol....and to the stripper...Hunt will be paying a million dollars at least..... money coming from his dad.Joe Biden....the money he robbed from American tax payers!

"Hey Dad, I need a million to pay this woman"

and Dad answers:

OK son....here you have it"

see how easy it is with the crooked  DemonRats????


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
Click to expand...



you still pushing this lie,,,


----------



## basquebromance

Joe Biden is judged by how good his kids are, and folks, Joe is a success because his kids are a success!

Beau Biden volunteered as a civilian to go to the war zone in Kosova to help the legal system and courts. he joined the army at age 34 and insisted on joining his unit when it deployed to Iraq. Beau Biden was Joe Biden 2.0

he had all the best of Joe, with the bugs and flaws engineered out. Beau could have been president one day had he not died of brain cancer


----------



## mudwhistle

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> But even if it had been true....explain why Biden gets to do it and run for president...but Trump had to be impeached for the same offense?
> 
> Start making sense, shitforbrains.
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
Click to expand...

You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
They just kept repeating the same bullshit lie to get idiots like you to believe it.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
> The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
Click to expand...

The policy of cleaning up corruption in Ukraine wasn't illegal, ya dumbfuck.


----------



## Dale Smith

Someone has tied up some very loose ends as it pertains to the Ukraine and and connecting shell companies to hide the crimes.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
> The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy of cleaning up corruption in Ukraine wasn't illegal, ya dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

colfax_m said:


> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.



If you mean Biden, then yes, he is King. That is why Trump got, impeachedhis , for trying to expose the corrupt Joe Biden regarding him facilitating his family members' unethical work for crooked Burisma.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
> The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy of cleaning up corruption in Ukraine wasn't illegal, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut. 

Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Dale Smith said:


> Someone has tied up some very loose ends as it pertains to the Ukraine and and connecting shell companies to hide the crimes.




Now this, is beautiful.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
> The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy of cleaning up corruption in Ukraine wasn't illegal, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
Click to expand...


By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
> The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy of cleaning up corruption in Ukraine wasn't illegal, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
Click to expand...

LOL 

Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...


----------



## Dale Smith

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has tied up some very loose ends as it pertains to the Ukraine and and connecting shell companies to hide the crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this, is beautiful.
Click to expand...



It is quite a treasure trove of information complete with the shell companies being used. The Kerry clan is up to their necks in shit along with the Rommey crime syndicate along with the Obamas. The Ukraine was being used as a money laundering tool and kickback scam......listen to the whole thing. Wanna talk about quid pro quo???


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
> The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
> 
> 
> 
> The policy of cleaning up corruption in Ukraine wasn't illegal, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
Click to expand...



Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The policy of cleaning up corruption in Ukraine wasn't illegal, ya dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
Click to expand...

LOL 

I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
Click to expand...



Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)

Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!


----------



## Dale Smith

Lil fawn SEZ?????? "That Hunter Biden got that job at Burisma on his own merits due you here me due you???? oh how DARE you claim that Hunter was not worth his 80K per month salary and HE didn't get it because of anything other than his vast qualifications!!!!!!!"

Lil fawn, not even your fellow leftard pals are going to give you a cyber pat on that sloped skull of yours using that pathetic logic.......you are kinda alone on this one.


(snicker)


----------



## colfax_m

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean Biden, then yes, he is King. That is why Trump got, impeachedhis , for trying to expose the corrupt Joe Biden regarding him facilitating his family members' unethical work for crooked Burisma.
Click to expand...

Trump wasn’t trying to expose corruption, he was trying to falsely smear Biden with unsubstantiated allegations from his campaign surrogate.


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)
> 
> Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!
Click to expand...

Hell yes, it was nepotism. 

Nepotism isn’t illegal. It’s extremely common.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean Biden, then yes, he is King. That is why Trump got, impeachedhis , for trying to expose the corrupt Joe Biden regarding him facilitating his family members' unethical work for crooked Burisma.
Click to expand...

Clearly the Dems wanted Biden to be their candidate. Clearly they impeached Trump for purely political reasons to protect their favorite candidate. Clearly this whole mess has been an attempt to sway the election to elected a candidate that can't speak in public without showing he's lost his marbles.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)
> 
> Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!
Click to expand...

LOL 

You brain-dead, dildo. I never said Hinter was qualified for that position. Nor did I ever deny he got that job because he was the son of a VP. What I do deny is that his father got him that job, which was your idiotic claim and which you failed miserably to prove. By all accounts, his friend, Devon Archer, who was already serving on that same board, got him that job.

Are you ever not a delusional conspiracy freak?

Ever??


----------



## Faun

colfax_m said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean Biden, then yes, he is King. That is why Trump got, impeachedhis , for trying to expose the corrupt Joe Biden regarding him facilitating his family members' unethical work for crooked Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump wasn’t trying to expose corruption, he was trying to falsely smear Biden with unsubstantiated allegations from his campaign surrogate.
Click to expand...

There was no corruption to expose as the case against Zlochevsky had long been settled... Hunter Biden no longer worked for Burisma... Joe Biden was no longer VP or working with Ukraine... Poroshenko was no longer president and Viktor Shokin was no longer Prosecutor General.

All the players involved had long moved on and there was no more corruption involving any of them, even assuming any of them were involved with corruption in the Ukraine to begin with. So that was not a valid reason to hold up the $391 million.

It's beyond crystal clear Impeached Trump did it for personal benefit to his campaign because he knew he had good reason to fear Biden.


----------



## Muhammed

Why was Hunter Biden in the Navy Reserve, and how did he get in at his advanced age?


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, dipshit.........you come across even dumber than usual and given your history? That was quite an undertaking.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the USMB's most unhinged conspiracy nut.
> 
> Cleaning up Ukrainian corruption was our policy, delusional dale, and Biden was enforcing that policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
Click to expand...



why dont you explain how a burisma knew hunter even existed to want to hire him???

was there a job fair down at the local crack house???


----------



## Dragonlady

skye said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is a fine family man, who spends most of his free time with his kids
> 
> he is also incredibly articulate just like his dad Joe
> 
> Jill Biden calls Hunt "the backbone" of the Biden family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol....and to the stripper...Hunt will be paying a million dollars at least..... money coming from his dad.Joe Biden....the money he robbed from American tax payers!
> 
> "Hey Dad, I need a million to pay this woman"
> 
> and Dad answers:
> 
> OK son....here you have it"
> 
> see how easy it is with the crooked  DemonRats????
Click to expand...


See how easily you just lied.


----------



## progressive hunter

Ex-Ukrainian diplomat Andriy Telizhenko opens up about his six-hour chat with Rudy Giuliani


----------



## progressive hunter

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/03/09/gops-hunterghazi-probe-is-about-get-much-worse/


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


>


What about that?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about that?
Click to expand...



DID YOU WATCH IT??


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH IT??
Click to expand...

Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH IT??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.
Click to expand...

the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH IT??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind
Click to expand...

I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH IT??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.
Click to expand...

you wouldnt,,,

hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

progressive hunter said:


>




Now this, is beautiful.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

progressive hunter said:


> you wouldnt,,, hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???




ROFL


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH IT??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldnt,,,
> 
> hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You didn't either. I asked you what was wrong and all you could find was the title, which isn't even real.

As far as how Hunter came to join Burisma, Devon Archer, who was already working for Burisma, brought him in and Zlochevsky approved to hire him.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH IT??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldnt,,,
> 
> hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't either. I asked you what was wrong and all you could find was the title, which isn't even real.
> 
> As far as how Hunter came to join Burisma, Devon Archer brought him in and Zlochevsky approved to hire him.
Click to expand...



so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldnt,,,
> 
> hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't either. I asked you what was wrong and all you could find was the title, which isn't even real.
> 
> As far as how Hunter came to join Burisma, Devon Archer brought him in and Zlochevsky approved to hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????
Click to expand...

Let's see your evidence that guy wanted to vote for Biden...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldnt,,,
> 
> hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't either. I asked you what was wrong and all you could find was the title, which isn't even real.
> 
> As far as how Hunter came to join Burisma, Devon Archer brought him in and Zlochevsky approved to hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see your evidence that guy wanted to vote for Biden...
Click to expand...



his own words,,,
so you didnt watch it,,,you should shut up until you do,,,

and how did devon bring hunter in if they both started their company together???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt,,,
> 
> hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't either. I asked you what was wrong and all you could find was the title, which isn't even real.
> 
> As far as how Hunter came to join Burisma, Devon Archer brought him in and Zlochevsky approved to hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see your evidence that guy wanted to vote for Biden...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his own words,,,
> so you didnt watch it,,,you should shut up until you do,,,
> 
> and how did devon bring hunter in if they both started their company together???
Click to expand...

Here's the dialog between them ... feel free to point out where the full of shit guy says he wants to vote for Biden...

_Man: "You are actively trying to end our Second Amendment right and take away our guns."

*Biden: *"You're full of shit. I did not—no, no, shush. Shush. I support the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment -- just like right now if you yelled fire, that's not free speech. And from the very beginning, I have a shotgun, I have a 20-gauge, a 12-gauge. My sons hunt, guess what? You're not allowed to own any weapon, I'm not taking your gun away at all. You need 100 rounds?"

*Man: *"You and Beto say you're going to take our guns --"

*Biden: *"I did not say that. That's not true. I did not say that."

*Man: *"It's a viral video."

*Biden: *"It's a viral video like the other ones you're putting out that are simply a lie. Wait, wait wait, wait, take your AR, your AR-14, Don't tell me anything about (inaudible)"

*Man: *"You're working for me, man."

*Biden: *"I'm not working for -- gimme a break man. Don't be such a horse's ass."
_​_
_


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt,,,
> 
> hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't either. I asked you what was wrong and all you could find was the title, which isn't even real.
> 
> As far as how Hunter came to join Burisma, Devon Archer brought him in and Zlochevsky approved to hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see your evidence that guy wanted to vote for Biden...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his own words,,,
> so you didnt watch it,,,you should shut up until you do,,,
> 
> and how did devon bring hunter in if they both started their company together???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the dialog between them ... feel free to point out where the full of shit guy says he wants to vote for Biden...
> 
> _Man: "You are actively trying to end our Second Amendment right and take away our guns."
> 
> *Biden: *"You're full of shit. I did not—no, no, shush. Shush. I support the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment -- just like right now if you yelled fire, that's not free speech. And from the very beginning, I have a shotgun, I have a 20-gauge, a 12-gauge. My sons hunt, guess what? You're not allowed to own any weapon, I'm not taking your gun away at all. You need 100 rounds?"
> 
> *Man: *"You and Beto say you're going to take our guns --"
> 
> *Biden: *"I did not say that. That's not true. I did not say that."
> 
> *Man: *"It's a viral video."
> 
> *Biden: *"It's a viral video like the other ones you're putting out that are simply a lie. Wait, wait wait, wait, take your AR, your AR-14, Don't tell me anything about (inaudible)"
> 
> *Man: *"You're working for me, man."
> 
> *Biden: *"I'm not working for -- gimme a break man. Don't be such a horse's ass."
> _​
Click to expand...



wrong person,,,it was a GIRL that said she wanted to vote for him and he yelled at HER and called her fat,,,

quit lying,,,you didnt watch it,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You didn't either. I asked you what was wrong and all you could find was the title, which isn't even real.
> 
> As far as how Hunter came to join Burisma, Devon Archer brought him in and Zlochevsky approved to hire him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see your evidence that guy wanted to vote for Biden...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his own words,,,
> so you didnt watch it,,,you should shut up until you do,,,
> 
> and how did devon bring hunter in if they both started their company together???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the dialog between them ... feel free to point out where the full of shit guy says he wants to vote for Biden...
> 
> _Man: "You are actively trying to end our Second Amendment right and take away our guns."
> 
> *Biden: *"You're full of shit. I did not—no, no, shush. Shush. I support the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment -- just like right now if you yelled fire, that's not free speech. And from the very beginning, I have a shotgun, I have a 20-gauge, a 12-gauge. My sons hunt, guess what? You're not allowed to own any weapon, I'm not taking your gun away at all. You need 100 rounds?"
> 
> *Man: *"You and Beto say you're going to take our guns --"
> 
> *Biden: *"I did not say that. That's not true. I did not say that."
> 
> *Man: *"It's a viral video."
> 
> *Biden: *"It's a viral video like the other ones you're putting out that are simply a lie. Wait, wait wait, wait, take your AR, your AR-14, Don't tell me anything about (inaudible)"
> 
> *Man: *"You're working for me, man."
> 
> *Biden: *"I'm not working for -- gimme a break man. Don't be such a horse's ass."
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong person,,,it was a GIRL that said she wanted to vote for him and he yelled at HER and called her fat,,,
> 
> quit lying,,,you didnt watch it,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

You moron, why would I expect you were talking about her since Biden didn't threaten her?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see your evidence that guy wanted to vote for Biden...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his own words,,,
> so you didnt watch it,,,you should shut up until you do,,,
> 
> and how did devon bring hunter in if they both started their company together???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the dialog between them ... feel free to point out where the full of shit guy says he wants to vote for Biden...
> 
> _Man: "You are actively trying to end our Second Amendment right and take away our guns."
> 
> *Biden: *"You're full of shit. I did not—no, no, shush. Shush. I support the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment -- just like right now if you yelled fire, that's not free speech. And from the very beginning, I have a shotgun, I have a 20-gauge, a 12-gauge. My sons hunt, guess what? You're not allowed to own any weapon, I'm not taking your gun away at all. You need 100 rounds?"
> 
> *Man: *"You and Beto say you're going to take our guns --"
> 
> *Biden: *"I did not say that. That's not true. I did not say that."
> 
> *Man: *"It's a viral video."
> 
> *Biden: *"It's a viral video like the other ones you're putting out that are simply a lie. Wait, wait wait, wait, take your AR, your AR-14, Don't tell me anything about (inaudible)"
> 
> *Man: *"You're working for me, man."
> 
> *Biden: *"I'm not working for -- gimme a break man. Don't be such a horse's ass."
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong person,,,it was a GIRL that said she wanted to vote for him and he yelled at HER and called her fat,,,
> 
> quit lying,,,you didnt watch it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You moron, why would I expect you were talking about her since Biden didn't threaten her?
Click to expand...



because if you watched it you would know that,,

so stop lying and watch it or shut up,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see your evidence that guy wanted to vote for Biden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his own words,,,
> so you didnt watch it,,,you should shut up until you do,,,
> 
> and how did devon bring hunter in if they both started their company together???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the dialog between them ... feel free to point out where the full of shit guy says he wants to vote for Biden...
> 
> _Man: "You are actively trying to end our Second Amendment right and take away our guns."
> 
> *Biden: *"You're full of shit. I did not—no, no, shush. Shush. I support the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment -- just like right now if you yelled fire, that's not free speech. And from the very beginning, I have a shotgun, I have a 20-gauge, a 12-gauge. My sons hunt, guess what? You're not allowed to own any weapon, I'm not taking your gun away at all. You need 100 rounds?"
> 
> *Man: *"You and Beto say you're going to take our guns --"
> 
> *Biden: *"I did not say that. That's not true. I did not say that."
> 
> *Man: *"It's a viral video."
> 
> *Biden: *"It's a viral video like the other ones you're putting out that are simply a lie. Wait, wait wait, wait, take your AR, your AR-14, Don't tell me anything about (inaudible)"
> 
> *Man: *"You're working for me, man."
> 
> *Biden: *"I'm not working for -- gimme a break man. Don't be such a horse's ass."
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong person,,,it was a GIRL that said she wanted to vote for him and he yelled at HER and called her fat,,,
> 
> quit lying,,,you didnt watch it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You moron, why would I expect you were talking about her since Biden didn't threaten her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because if you watched it you would know that,,
> 
> so stop lying and watch it or shut up,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You lied, ya moron. You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> his own words,,,
> so you didnt watch it,,,you should shut up until you do,,,
> 
> and how did devon bring hunter in if they both started their company together???
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dialog between them ... feel free to point out where the full of shit guy says he wants to vote for Biden...
> 
> _Man: "You are actively trying to end our Second Amendment right and take away our guns."
> 
> *Biden: *"You're full of shit. I did not—no, no, shush. Shush. I support the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment -- just like right now if you yelled fire, that's not free speech. And from the very beginning, I have a shotgun, I have a 20-gauge, a 12-gauge. My sons hunt, guess what? You're not allowed to own any weapon, I'm not taking your gun away at all. You need 100 rounds?"
> 
> *Man: *"You and Beto say you're going to take our guns --"
> 
> *Biden: *"I did not say that. That's not true. I did not say that."
> 
> *Man: *"It's a viral video."
> 
> *Biden: *"It's a viral video like the other ones you're putting out that are simply a lie. Wait, wait wait, wait, take your AR, your AR-14, Don't tell me anything about (inaudible)"
> 
> *Man: *"You're working for me, man."
> 
> *Biden: *"I'm not working for -- gimme a break man. Don't be such a horse's ass."
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong person,,,it was a GIRL that said she wanted to vote for him and he yelled at HER and called her fat,,,
> 
> quit lying,,,you didnt watch it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You moron, why would I expect you were talking about her since Biden didn't threaten her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because if you watched it you would know that,,
> 
> so stop lying and watch it or shut up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You lied, ya moron. You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't.
Click to expand...



I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times


now is the time you shut up and go away,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dialog between them ... feel free to point out where the full of shit guy says he wants to vote for Biden...
> 
> _Man: "You are actively trying to end our Second Amendment right and take away our guns."
> 
> *Biden: *"You're full of shit. I did not—no, no, shush. Shush. I support the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment -- just like right now if you yelled fire, that's not free speech. And from the very beginning, I have a shotgun, I have a 20-gauge, a 12-gauge. My sons hunt, guess what? You're not allowed to own any weapon, I'm not taking your gun away at all. You need 100 rounds?"
> 
> *Man: *"You and Beto say you're going to take our guns --"
> 
> *Biden: *"I did not say that. That's not true. I did not say that."
> 
> *Man: *"It's a viral video."
> 
> *Biden: *"It's a viral video like the other ones you're putting out that are simply a lie. Wait, wait wait, wait, take your AR, your AR-14, Don't tell me anything about (inaudible)"
> 
> *Man: *"You're working for me, man."
> 
> *Biden: *"I'm not working for -- gimme a break man. Don't be such a horse's ass."
> _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong person,,,it was a GIRL that said she wanted to vote for him and he yelled at HER and called her fat,,,
> 
> quit lying,,,you didnt watch it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You moron, why would I expect you were talking about her since Biden didn't threaten her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because if you watched it you would know that,,
> 
> so stop lying and watch it or shut up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You lied, ya moron. You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times
> 
> 
> now is the time you shut up and go away,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong person,,,it was a GIRL that said she wanted to vote for him and he yelled at HER and called her fat,,,
> 
> quit lying,,,you didnt watch it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You moron, why would I expect you were talking about her since Biden didn't threaten her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because if you watched it you would know that,,
> 
> so stop lying and watch it or shut up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You lied, ya moron. You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times
> 
> 
> now is the time you shut up and go away,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
Click to expand...



yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,


----------



## Slade3200

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well because one, Biden, was executing foreign policy thus doing nothing wrong and the other, Trump, Went around our state department to try and play political games with foreign aid. It’s not very complicated to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump runs the state dept,,or did you forget that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are limits to what he can do. He’s not a king.
> 
> He’s not allowed to use the State Dept for personal political benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything good a president does can be for his benefit. He is a politician who does what he thinks will help him get re-elected.
> However, if he tries to use the state department to cover up his corrupt acts...that is against the law....which is what Biden was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so pressuring a country to announce an investigation not based on evidence but based on getting aid and a White House meeting is a corrupt act. Trump was impeached for it.
> 
> Biden executing exactly what our state department along with GOP senators, the IMF and other allied countries had been calling for is not him acting corruptly, it’s him doing his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a retard. Biden was protecting his kid......it doesn't matter if it was state department policy if it was illegal.
> The shit you claim Trump did was just a fake scenario that Adam Schiff-face made up....and admitted he made up.
> They just kept repeating the same bullshit lie to get idiots like you to believe it.
Click to expand...

I’m a retard? Reread your post. It’s such obvious BS. State department policy was illegal and was made to protect Hunter Biden who wasn’t even under investigation? That’s absurd.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You moron, why would I expect you were talking about her since Biden didn't threaten her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because if you watched it you would know that,,
> 
> so stop lying and watch it or shut up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You lied, ya moron. You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times
> 
> 
> now is the time you shut up and go away,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...

_"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted.

Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> because if you watched it you would know that,,
> 
> so stop lying and watch it or shut up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You lied, ya moron. You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times
> 
> 
> now is the time you shut up and go away,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
Click to expand...



that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You lied, ya moron. You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times
> 
> 
> now is the time you shut up and go away,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
Click to expand...

No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.

You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times
> 
> 
> now is the time you shut up and go away,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
Click to expand...



it wouldnt be fair for me to discuss this with you any further since you didnt watch it,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it wouldnt be fair for me to discuss this with you any further since you didnt watch it,,,
Click to expand...

Liar. It's because I watched it I knew you were lying when you falsely claimed...

_"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
But I understand why you want to run away from me now that I caught you lying.


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I set a trap for you and it proved fruitful and you got caught lying 3 times
> 
> 
> now is the time you shut up and go away,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
Click to expand...

I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH IT??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. So what about it? Looks like you don't even know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the title speaks for itself,,,minus the fact that poor joe has lost his mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it and the title doesn't reflect reality and you can't even express what's wrong with it. So it looks like we agree -- there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey did you ever find out how burismsa found out hunter was looking for work???
Click to expand...


Who cares?


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.
Click to expand...

Nah, poking that troll with a stick to watch him squirm from backing up anything he says is quite entertaining.

I knew he would do so again when I challenged him to say what was wrong with a video he posted and like clockwork, he's been in a tailspin ever since.


----------



## jillian

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why do you defend a psychopathic lying Cheeto?


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "trap," you mean you lied and got caught. There was nothing in that video that you claimed. I don't believe you even watched that video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.
Click to expand...



OH NO!!!
say it aint so,,

slade has ignored me,,,what a travesty of,,,well something

one down two to go and then we can have an honest thread on the facts surrounding hunter and the biden crime family,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, poking that troll with a stick to watch him squirm from backing up anything he says is quite entertaining.
> 
> I knew he would do so again when I challenged him to say what was wrong with a video he posted and like clockwork, he's been in a tailspin ever since.
Click to expand...

I had fun pressing him for a while and watching him spin out of it but once the repetition started I had enough. The dude is a broken record of stale and ignorant talking points


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!
> say it aint so,,
> 
> slade has ignored me,,,what a travesty of,,,well something
> 
> one down two to go and then we can have an honest thread on the facts surrounding hunter and the biden crime family,,,
Click to expand...

Can't have that with you lying...

_"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​


----------



## basquebromance

brothers and sisters: it is alarming and deeply troubling that Johnson is continuing to use the resources of the Homeland Security Committee to investigate Hunter 

respectfully, Ron Johnson's butt should be kicked out of office, my friends!


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: it is alarming and deeply troubling that Johnson is continuing to use the resources of the Homeland Security Committee to investigate Hunter
> 
> respectfully, Ron Johnson's butt should be kicked out of office, my friends!


unless of course its all true,,,


----------



## Slade3200

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: it is alarming and deeply troubling that Johnson is continuing to use the resources of the Homeland Security Committee to investigate Hunter
> 
> respectfully, Ron Johnson's butt should be kicked out of office, my friends!


Especially given the fact that he signed a letter calling for exactly what Biden did by firing Shokin. RJ is proving to be nothing more than a political hack.


----------



## LaDairis

Faun said:


> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_




WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????


Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....


----------



## Faun

LaDairis said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
Click to expand...

It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma

_According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?


----------



## LaDairis

Faun said:


> all of which were held *outside of Ukraine*.




LMFAO!!!!!


They were all held on ANTARCTICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Does Hunter's passport show any travel to Ukraine???

LOL!!!


----------



## Faun

LaDairis said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of which were held *outside of Ukraine*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> 
> They were all held on ANTARCTICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Does Hunter's passport show any travel to Ukraine???
> 
> LOL!!!
Click to expand...

LOL

What difference does the location matter? They held those board meetings in other cities and he showed up. You idiotically claimed he never showed up for work. Now you've been schooled, yet again.

But will you learn?

Of course not. You're ineducable.


----------



## LaDairis

Faun said:


> What difference does the location matter?




There is a reason why those folks lie and claim Burisma held board meetings outside of Ukraine....

and that reason is because HUNTER BIDEN was NEVER THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun

LaDairis said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does the location matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason why those folks lie and claim Burisma held board meetings outside of Ukraine....
> 
> and that reason is because HUNTER BIDEN was NEVER THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Yup, just like I said, you're ineducable. 

Dumbfuck, the location doesn't matter. Try visiting the 21st century sometime. 

I used to work for a company in Boca Raton, Florida where they held executive meetings in the Bahamas.

The location means squat. What you've been shown, even though it's incapable of penetrating your thick armor of ignorance,  is that he did show up for work.


----------



## toobfreak

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was...I just switched the people around to see if you would lie about watching it and you did 3 times,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!
> say it aint so,,
> 
> slade has ignored me,,,what a travesty of,,,well something
> 
> one down two to go and then we can have an honest thread on the facts surrounding hunter and the biden crime family,,,
Click to expand...



Don't worry, Hunter, if Slade has you on ignore, you must be saying something intelligent worth reading!


----------



## LaDairis

A Ukrainian gas company has board meeting in Ukraine.

Hunter Biden never went to Ukraine.

Hence, in order to lie and claim Hunter attended board meetings when in reality he never did, you have a few unverifiable quotes saying the meetings were outside of Ukraine....


That's right up there with saying Cocksucker Obama didn't write his own bio for the yearbook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> A Ukrainian gas company has board meeting in Ukraine.


You don’t know what you’re talking about.


----------



## LaDairis

colfax_m said:


> You don’t know what you’re talking about.





So, the Burisma board meetings were held in Antarctica - THANKS!!!!


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Burisma board meetings were held in Antarctica - THANKS!!!!
Click to expand...


In your mind, are Ukraine and Antarctica really the only two possible locations for a board meeting?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
Click to expand...

so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
Click to expand...


Is the federal government supposed to investigate everyone that you think is overpaid?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the federal government supposed to investigate everyone that you think is overpaid?
Click to expand...

theres a lot more to it than just burisma,,,but youre to fucking ignorant to know that,,,


----------



## LaDairis

colfax_m said:


> Ukraine and Antarctica really the only two possible locations for a board meeting?





WHERE WAS THE MEETING?

Time and date and location, or STFU you piece of shit liar.....


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
Click to expand...

Who said that was the limit of his work? Those were just the times he met with the board in person.

But when are you going to quote the person in the video you posted who you claim Joe threatened even though they wanted to vote for him?


----------



## Faun

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine and Antarctica really the only two possible locations for a board meeting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE WAS THE MEETING?
> 
> Time and date and location, or STFU you piece of shit liar.....
Click to expand...

It matters not where or when. You were shown he met with the board twice a year. Anything you post outside of that is rooted firmly within your own demented reality of which you can't let go.


----------



## LaDairis

Faun said:


> Those were just the times he met with the board in person.




WHEN?
WHERE?

Time date and location, or admit you are LYING and you have NO TRUTH at all....


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the federal government supposed to investigate everyone that you think is overpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres a lot more to it than just burisma,,,but youre to fucking ignorant to know that,,,
Click to expand...


I know all about it. The problem for you there’s no evidence of a crime.


----------



## Faun

LaDairis said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were just the times he met with the board in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN?
> WHERE?
> 
> Time date and location, or admit you are LYING and you have NO TRUTH at all....
Click to expand...

Asked and answered, raving lunatic.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that was the limit of his work? Those were just the times he met with the board in person.
> 
> But when are you going to quote the person in the video you posted who you claim Joe threatened even though they wanted to vote for him?
Click to expand...



youre just mad you got caught lying again,,,


----------



## LaDairis

There was NO BOARD MEETING by Burisma attended by Hunter Biden.

That's why these liars can't tell us WHERE and WHEN.

They lie.

That's what they do
That's all they do.


----------



## colfax_m

LaDairis said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine and Antarctica really the only two possible locations for a board meeting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE WAS THE MEETING?
> 
> Time and date and location, or STFU you piece of shit liar.....
Click to expand...


I asked you a question first. Answer it and then I can answer yours.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the federal government supposed to investigate everyone that you think is overpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres a lot more to it than just burisma,,,but youre to fucking ignorant to know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about it. The problem for you there’s no evidence of a crime.
Click to expand...

it has yet to be determined if it was criminal or just unethical,,,

and what do you know about the chinese deal where he stood net to his father and agreed to work for the chinese government????


----------



## LaDairis

LOL!!!!


The Left Wing Liars here claim Hunter attended a "board meeting" outside of Ukraine (because Hunter never went to Ukraine).

Asked WHEN and WHERE, they can't answer, because they were lying like crazy to spin the TRUTH that Hunter Biden


NEVER SHOWED UP TO WORK....


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the federal government supposed to investigate everyone that you think is overpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres a lot more to it than just burisma,,,but youre to fucking ignorant to know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about it. The problem for you there’s no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has yet to be determined if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> and what do you know about the chinese deal where he stood net to his father and agreed to work for the chinese government????
Click to expand...


Plenty. 

There’s no evidence of anything criminal. You can say whatever you want, but since there’s no evidence of anything criminal, there’s no grounds for a criminal investigation.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as, _"never showing up to work."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that was the limit of his work? Those were just the times he met with the board in person.
> 
> But when are you going to quote the person in the video you posted who you claim Joe threatened even though they wanted to vote for him?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre just mad you got caught lying again,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Slobbers the liar who claimed...

_"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
...but then couldn't actually prove it since it's a lie and that never actually happened.


----------



## Faun

LaDairis said:


> There was NO BOARD MEETING by Burisma attended by Hunter Biden.
> 
> That's why these liars can't tell us WHERE and WHEN.
> 
> They lie.
> 
> That's what they do
> That's all they do.


LOLOL

You're totally batshit insane. 

What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma

_According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​


----------



## LaDairis

"Biden never visited Ukraine "


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That story is about as believable as what Jussie Smollett first told the Cops....


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the federal government supposed to investigate everyone that you think is overpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres a lot more to it than just burisma,,,but youre to fucking ignorant to know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about it. The problem for you there’s no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has yet to be determined if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> and what do you know about the chinese deal where he stood net to his father and agreed to work for the chinese government????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty.
> 
> There’s no evidence of anything criminal. You can say whatever you want, but since there’s no evidence of anything criminal, there’s no grounds for a criminal investigation.
Click to expand...

who said its a criminal investigation???

so far its an investigation to determine what it is,,,

please try and keep up,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE is your "evidence" that Hunter Biden attended one single board meeting????
> 
> 
> Same place as all those "photos" of "Osama" in Saudi.... hidden in Cocksucker Obama's closet no doubt.....
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that was the limit of his work? Those were just the times he met with the board in person.
> 
> But when are you going to quote the person in the video you posted who you claim Joe threatened even though they wanted to vote for him?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre just mad you got caught lying again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who claimed...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> ...but then couldn't actually prove it since it's a lie and that never actually happened.
Click to expand...



if only you watched the video you would know the truth,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the federal government supposed to investigate everyone that you think is overpaid?
> 
> 
> 
> theres a lot more to it than just burisma,,,but youre to fucking ignorant to know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about it. The problem for you there’s no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has yet to be determined if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> and what do you know about the chinese deal where he stood net to his father and agreed to work for the chinese government????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty.
> 
> There’s no evidence of anything criminal. You can say whatever you want, but since there’s no evidence of anything criminal, there’s no grounds for a criminal investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said its a criminal investigation???
> 
> so far its an investigation to determine what it is,,,
> 
> please try and keep up,,,
Click to expand...


You brought up trying to find out if it was criminal or not, which would require a criminal investigation. 

You don’t get to investigate things just because you’re curious. That’s not how government works.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me to see how ignorant you cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma
> 
> _According to four sources close to the company, Biden regularly attended Burisma’s twice annual board meetings – all of which were held outside of Ukraine._​
> Is there a reason you're incapable of educating yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that was the limit of his work? Those were just the times he met with the board in person.
> 
> But when are you going to quote the person in the video you posted who you claim Joe threatened even though they wanted to vote for him?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre just mad you got caught lying again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who claimed...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> ...but then couldn't actually prove it since it's a lie and that never actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if only you watched the video you would know the truth,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

The truth is you lied. This never occurred...

_"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres a lot more to it than just burisma,,,but youre to fucking ignorant to know that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about it. The problem for you there’s no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has yet to be determined if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> and what do you know about the chinese deal where he stood net to his father and agreed to work for the chinese government????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty.
> 
> There’s no evidence of anything criminal. You can say whatever you want, but since there’s no evidence of anything criminal, there’s no grounds for a criminal investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said its a criminal investigation???
> 
> so far its an investigation to determine what it is,,,
> 
> please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought up trying to find out if it was criminal or not, which would require a criminal investigation.
> 
> You don’t get to investigate things just because you’re curious. That’s not how government works.
Click to expand...

noooo that requires an investigation,,,and the results of it will determine if its criminal or just unethical,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so he was paid a million dollars a yr for two meetings,,,,and you say it isnt suspicious,,,I say youre a typical useful idiot,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that was the limit of his work? Those were just the times he met with the board in person.
> 
> But when are you going to quote the person in the video you posted who you claim Joe threatened even though they wanted to vote for him?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre just mad you got caught lying again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who claimed...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> ...but then couldn't actually prove it since it's a lie and that never actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if only you watched the video you would know the truth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The truth is you lied. This never occurred...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
Click to expand...



how would you know if you didnt watch it???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about it. The problem for you there’s no evidence of a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> it has yet to be determined if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> and what do you know about the chinese deal where he stood net to his father and agreed to work for the chinese government????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty.
> 
> There’s no evidence of anything criminal. You can say whatever you want, but since there’s no evidence of anything criminal, there’s no grounds for a criminal investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said its a criminal investigation???
> 
> so far its an investigation to determine what it is,,,
> 
> please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought up trying to find out if it was criminal or not, which would require a criminal investigation.
> 
> You don’t get to investigate things just because you’re curious. That’s not how government works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noooo that requires an investigation,,,and the results of it will determine if its criminal or just unethical,,,
Click to expand...

 
That’s what a criminal investigation is. An investigation to determine if something is criminal. 

Round and round you go.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has yet to be determined if it was criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> and what do you know about the chinese deal where he stood net to his father and agreed to work for the chinese government????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty.
> 
> There’s no evidence of anything criminal. You can say whatever you want, but since there’s no evidence of anything criminal, there’s no grounds for a criminal investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said its a criminal investigation???
> 
> so far its an investigation to determine what it is,,,
> 
> please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought up trying to find out if it was criminal or not, which would require a criminal investigation.
> 
> You don’t get to investigate things just because you’re curious. That’s not how government works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noooo that requires an investigation,,,and the results of it will determine if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s what a criminal investigation is. An investigation to determine if something is criminal.
> 
> Round and round you go.
Click to expand...


since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that was the limit of his work? Those were just the times he met with the board in person.
> 
> But when are you going to quote the person in the video you posted who you claim Joe threatened even though they wanted to vote for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre just mad you got caught lying again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who claimed...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> ...but then couldn't actually prove it since it's a lie and that never actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if only you watched the video you would know the truth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The truth is you lied. This never occurred...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know if you didnt watch it???
Click to expand...

Of course I watched it. Again, that's how I knew you were lying when you said...

_"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
That never happened. You made it up.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty.
> 
> There’s no evidence of anything criminal. You can say whatever you want, but since there’s no evidence of anything criminal, there’s no grounds for a criminal investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> who said its a criminal investigation???
> 
> so far its an investigation to determine what it is,,,
> 
> please try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought up trying to find out if it was criminal or not, which would require a criminal investigation.
> 
> You don’t get to investigate things just because you’re curious. That’s not how government works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noooo that requires an investigation,,,and the results of it will determine if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s what a criminal investigation is. An investigation to determine if something is criminal.
> 
> Round and round you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
> pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,
Click to expand...


Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre just mad you got caught lying again,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who claimed...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> ...but then couldn't actually prove it since it's a lie and that never actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if only you watched the video you would know the truth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The truth is you lied. This never occurred...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know if you didnt watch it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I watched it. Again, that's how I knew you were lying when you said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> That never happened. You made it up.
Click to expand...

bless your heart,,,you try so hard,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said its a criminal investigation???
> 
> so far its an investigation to determine what it is,,,
> 
> please try and keep up,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up trying to find out if it was criminal or not, which would require a criminal investigation.
> 
> You don’t get to investigate things just because you’re curious. That’s not how government works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noooo that requires an investigation,,,and the results of it will determine if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s what a criminal investigation is. An investigation to determine if something is criminal.
> 
> Round and round you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
> pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
Click to expand...

well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,

and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up trying to find out if it was criminal or not, which would require a criminal investigation.
> 
> You don’t get to investigate things just because you’re curious. That’s not how government works.
> 
> 
> 
> noooo that requires an investigation,,,and the results of it will determine if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s what a criminal investigation is. An investigation to determine if something is criminal.
> 
> Round and round you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
> pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
Click to expand...


GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote

apparently not.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> noooo that requires an investigation,,,and the results of it will determine if its criminal or just unethical,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what a criminal investigation is. An investigation to determine if something is criminal.
> 
> Round and round you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
> pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
Click to expand...

thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who claimed...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> ...but then couldn't actually prove it since it's a lie and that never actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if only you watched the video you would know the truth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The truth is you lied. This never occurred...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know if you didnt watch it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I watched it. Again, that's how I knew you were lying when you said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> That never happened. You made it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart,,,you try so hard,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

Who needs to try hard with you? You give it away... Like your claim...

_"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
You falsely claimed Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. He didn't, you lied.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what a criminal investigation is. An investigation to determine if something is criminal.
> 
> Round and round you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
> pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
Click to expand...

It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power. 

It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
> pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
Click to expand...

well at least your straight on investigations,,,


in your opinion its a witch hunt,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well at least your straight on investigations,,,
> 
> in your opinion its a witch hunt,,,
Click to expand...


What is the Senate’s authority to conduct this investigation?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since its being done by the senate and they dont have prosecution powers they can only INVESTIGATE,and if they find criminal activity they turn it over to the DOJ and if its unethical they turn it over to the ethics committee,,,
> pardon me if I dont listen to the words of a useful idiot,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
Click to expand...

as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well at least your straight on investigations,,,
> 
> in your opinion its a witch hunt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the Senate’s authority to conduct this investigation?
Click to expand...

you will have to ask them that question,,,


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You don't watch your own videos. I asked you earlier about a video you posted and the only thing you could find at issue with it was the title, which is readable without watching the video.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't watch your own videos. I asked you earlier about a video you posted and the only thing you could find at issue with it was the title, which is readable without watching the video.
Click to expand...



BLESS YOUR HEART,,YOU TRY SO HARD,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't watch your own videos. I asked you earlier about a video you posted and the only thing you could find at issue with it was the title, which is readable without watching the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS YOUR HEART,,YOU TRY SO HARD,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

All caps doesn't help ya, troll.

As I said, you didn't watch that video as evidenced by your inability to comment on it.

Now you just posted another video, let's test you and see if you watched that one...?

What's your opinion of it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't watch your own videos. I asked you earlier about a video you posted and the only thing you could find at issue with it was the title, which is readable without watching the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS YOUR HEART,,YOU TRY SO HARD,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> All caps doesn't help ya, troll.
> 
> As I said, you didn't watch that video as evidenced by your inability to comment on it.
> 
> Now you just posted another video, let's test you and see if you watched that one...?
> 
> What's your opinion of it?
Click to expand...

Its a secret,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> 
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't watch your own videos. I asked you earlier about a video you posted and the only thing you could find at issue with it was the title, which is readable without watching the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS YOUR HEART,,YOU TRY SO HARD,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> All caps doesn't help ya, troll.
> 
> As I said, you didn't watch that video as evidenced by your inability to comment on it.
> 
> Now you just posted another video, let's test you and see if you watched that one...?
> 
> What's your opinion of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a secret,,,
Click to expand...

LOL 

Figures.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't watch your own videos. I asked you earlier about a video you posted and the only thing you could find at issue with it was the title, which is readable without watching the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS YOUR HEART,,YOU TRY SO HARD,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> All caps doesn't help ya, troll.
> 
> As I said, you didn't watch that video as evidenced by your inability to comment on it.
> 
> Now you just posted another video, let's test you and see if you watched that one...?
> 
> What's your opinion of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a secret,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures.
Click to expand...

as long as it causes you to have a hissy fit like this one,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't watch your own videos. I asked you earlier about a video you posted and the only thing you could find at issue with it was the title, which is readable without watching the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS YOUR HEART,,YOU TRY SO HARD,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> All caps doesn't help ya, troll.
> 
> As I said, you didn't watch that video as evidenced by your inability to comment on it.
> 
> Now you just posted another video, let's test you and see if you watched that one...?
> 
> What's your opinion of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a secret,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as long as it causes you to have a hissy fit like this one,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

It adorable how you think laughing at you is a hissy fit.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
Click to expand...

If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P


progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Senate have the authority to investigate the employment of a private citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
Click to expand...


I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said. 

What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since theyre doing it it seems so,,,
> 
> and based on what I've seen its not just them investigating,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
Click to expand...



sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see

has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP chairman cancels Hunter Biden-related subpoena vote
> 
> apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
Click to expand...

Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.  

Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness

The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community. 

This isn’t going to end the way you think.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just a vote not the investigation,,,and thats not saying he reschedules it again,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
Click to expand...



so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,

I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family

but if your wrong he did,,,

but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> 
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a vote for a subpoena, which is the only part of the investigation with any power.
> 
> It’s a political witch hunt. There’s no other purpose for it. Ironic coming from the party that is fighting House subpoenas for government documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
Click to expand...

There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore). 

That’s why it’s a witch hunt. 

You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
Click to expand...



to say that only means you are either ignorant or are dismissing clear evidence because it goes far beyond just ukraine


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to say that only means you are either ignorant or are dismissing clear evidence because it goes far beyond just ukraine
Click to expand...


It’s a discussion about Ukraine, one which you have attempted to deflect from, when it’s been convenient. 

I’ve been extremely well informed on the issue. So far I’ve done a lot more educating of you than vice versa. Your “clear evidence” is often highly misleading, uncorroborated allegations from questionable sources, Russian disinformation, or just invented (still waiting for you to provide any details of a source claiming to corroborate Shokin’s investigation into money laundering). 

None of your “clear evidence” stands up to even the slightest scrutiny.


----------



## Meister

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as for this subpoena, if you watch the video I just posted its an interview of the guy to be subpoenaed and he clearly says he wants to testify but the dems blocked it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
Click to expand...

Even before the investigation is complete?  Wow! Aren't you special.


----------



## colfax_m

Meister said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wants to testify, the Dems can not possibly block it. P
> I watched the video. The Dems didn’t block him. They can’t. He claims Romney blocked it (kinda) but that’s not consistent with anything reported in the actual media and it’s not consistent with anything that Johnson said.
> 
> What Johnson said is that they weren’t going to subpoena Telizhenko due to certain inconsistencies. He doesn’t elaborate much more. Johnson will instead try later to subpoena Blue Star. Now, speculation on my part, but this adds up to me to look like Johnson may be realizing that Telizhrnko isn’t the most reliable and isn’t going to be using him as a primary source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before the investigation is complete?  Wow! Aren't you special.
Click to expand...


There’s been so much investigation into this already, mostly as a result of the Congressional hearings. It’s so laughably false.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to say that only means you are either ignorant or are dismissing clear evidence because it goes far beyond just ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a discussion about Ukraine, one which you have attempted to deflect from, when it’s been convenient.
> 
> I’ve been extremely well informed on the issue. So far I’ve done a lot more educating of you than vice versa. Your “clear evidence” is often highly misleading, uncorroborated allegations from questionable sources, Russian disinformation, or just invented (still waiting for you to provide any details of a source claiming to corroborate Shokin’s investigation into money laundering).
> 
> None of your “clear evidence” stands up to even the slightest scrutiny.
Click to expand...



maybe you need to check the title of the thread AGAIN,,,

its about hunter and he goes FARRRRRRRR beyond just ukraine,,,

one of my biggest reasons for thinking something isnt kosher is the constant resistance to it from mindless drones like you,,
if its just a witch hunt then what are you worried about if theres nothing to find???


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said romney and the democrats,,,meaning they didnt have the votes,,as far as the inconsistencies,, that we can only wait and see
> 
> has it ever crossed your mind that they might know more about it than we do and is why they are investigating it???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before the investigation is complete?  Wow! Aren't you special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s been so much investigation into this already, mostly as a result of the Congressional hearings. It’s so laughably false.
Click to expand...


thanks for your opinion,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Maybe they do know more about it than we do. Based on available reporting, it would appear that Telizhenko is suspected of spreading Russian disinformation.
> 
> Senate Panel Delays Subpoena Vote Over Concerns About Ukraine Witness
> 
> The subpoena was not blocked. That’s the claim from Telizhenko, which is false. Romney had indicated he would vote for it. Johnson called it based on the information given to him from the intelligence community.
> 
> This isn’t going to end the way you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to say that only means you are either ignorant or are dismissing clear evidence because it goes far beyond just ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a discussion about Ukraine, one which you have attempted to deflect from, when it’s been convenient.
> 
> I’ve been extremely well informed on the issue. So far I’ve done a lot more educating of you than vice versa. Your “clear evidence” is often highly misleading, uncorroborated allegations from questionable sources, Russian disinformation, or just invented (still waiting for you to provide any details of a source claiming to corroborate Shokin’s investigation into money laundering).
> 
> None of your “clear evidence” stands up to even the slightest scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you need to check the title of the thread AGAIN,,,
> 
> its about hunter and he goes FARRRRRRRR beyond just ukraine,,,
> 
> one of my biggest reasons for thinking something isnt kosher is the constant resistance to it from mindless drones like you,,
> if its just a witch hunt then what are you worried about if theres nothing to find???
Click to expand...


I resist bullshit narratives built on lies. That’s what this has been all along. It’s the mindless drones that have been pushing this narrative. 

They post videos with fundamental factual errors that they didn’t notice or didn’t care to look up. They don’t worry about the reliability of their sources. They use anything that fits the preconceived narrative. They ignore (this is fundamental) any contradictory information. 

Which is how people like Shokin become the victim in all this.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so has trump,,,but we see what happened with that,,,
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family
> 
> but if your wrong he did,,,
> 
> but its funny how most of his families wealth came from government business
> 
> 
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to say that only means you are either ignorant or are dismissing clear evidence because it goes far beyond just ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a discussion about Ukraine, one which you have attempted to deflect from, when it’s been convenient.
> 
> I’ve been extremely well informed on the issue. So far I’ve done a lot more educating of you than vice versa. Your “clear evidence” is often highly misleading, uncorroborated allegations from questionable sources, Russian disinformation, or just invented (still waiting for you to provide any details of a source claiming to corroborate Shokin’s investigation into money laundering).
> 
> None of your “clear evidence” stands up to even the slightest scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you need to check the title of the thread AGAIN,,,
> 
> its about hunter and he goes FARRRRRRRR beyond just ukraine,,,
> 
> one of my biggest reasons for thinking something isnt kosher is the constant resistance to it from mindless drones like you,,
> if its just a witch hunt then what are you worried about if theres nothing to find???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I resist bullshit narratives built on lies. That’s what this has been all along. It’s the mindless drones that have been pushing this narrative.
> 
> They post videos with fundamental factual errors that they didn’t notice or didn’t care to look up. They don’t worry about the reliability of their sources. They use anything that fits the preconceived narrative. They ignore (this is fundamental) any contradictory information.
> 
> Which is how people like Shokin become the victim in all this.
Click to expand...



I think your just scared,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s zero evidence to support any allegation of wrongdoing against Joe Biden and extensive evidence that is exculpatory (which you consistently ignore).
> 
> That’s why it’s a witch hunt.
> 
> You keep hitching your wagon to sketchy Ukrainians and pumping Russian disinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to say that only means you are either ignorant or are dismissing clear evidence because it goes far beyond just ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a discussion about Ukraine, one which you have attempted to deflect from, when it’s been convenient.
> 
> I’ve been extremely well informed on the issue. So far I’ve done a lot more educating of you than vice versa. Your “clear evidence” is often highly misleading, uncorroborated allegations from questionable sources, Russian disinformation, or just invented (still waiting for you to provide any details of a source claiming to corroborate Shokin’s investigation into money laundering).
> 
> None of your “clear evidence” stands up to even the slightest scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you need to check the title of the thread AGAIN,,,
> 
> its about hunter and he goes FARRRRRRRR beyond just ukraine,,,
> 
> one of my biggest reasons for thinking something isnt kosher is the constant resistance to it from mindless drones like you,,
> if its just a witch hunt then what are you worried about if theres nothing to find???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I resist bullshit narratives built on lies. That’s what this has been all along. It’s the mindless drones that have been pushing this narrative.
> 
> They post videos with fundamental factual errors that they didn’t notice or didn’t care to look up. They don’t worry about the reliability of their sources. They use anything that fits the preconceived narrative. They ignore (this is fundamental) any contradictory information.
> 
> Which is how people like Shokin become the victim in all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just scared,,,
Click to expand...


Since when has the right wing let facts stop their narratives? 

You don’t want an investigation. You want an outcome.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> to say that only means you are either ignorant or are dismissing clear evidence because it goes far beyond just ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a discussion about Ukraine, one which you have attempted to deflect from, when it’s been convenient.
> 
> I’ve been extremely well informed on the issue. So far I’ve done a lot more educating of you than vice versa. Your “clear evidence” is often highly misleading, uncorroborated allegations from questionable sources, Russian disinformation, or just invented (still waiting for you to provide any details of a source claiming to corroborate Shokin’s investigation into money laundering).
> 
> None of your “clear evidence” stands up to even the slightest scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you need to check the title of the thread AGAIN,,,
> 
> its about hunter and he goes FARRRRRRRR beyond just ukraine,,,
> 
> one of my biggest reasons for thinking something isnt kosher is the constant resistance to it from mindless drones like you,,
> if its just a witch hunt then what are you worried about if theres nothing to find???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I resist bullshit narratives built on lies. That’s what this has been all along. It’s the mindless drones that have been pushing this narrative.
> 
> They post videos with fundamental factual errors that they didn’t notice or didn’t care to look up. They don’t worry about the reliability of their sources. They use anything that fits the preconceived narrative. They ignore (this is fundamental) any contradictory information.
> 
> Which is how people like Shokin become the victim in all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just scared,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has the right wing let facts stop their narratives?
> 
> You don’t want an investigation. You want an outcome.
Click to expand...



I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> By getting drug addict Hunter Biden a sweet 83K a month gig on Burisma that had no experience in the oil and gas industry.....way to go, Sleepy Pedo Joe........new broom sweeps clean, eh, fawn?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)
> 
> Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead, dildo. I never said Hinter was qualified for that position. Nor did I ever deny he got that job because he was the son of a VP. What I do deny is that his father got him that job, which was your idiotic claim and which you failed miserably to prove. By all accounts, his friend, Devon Archer, who was already serving on that same board, got him that job.
> 
> Are you ever not a delusional conspiracy freak?
> 
> Ever??
Click to expand...



STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak. You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.

You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.


----------



## Slade3200

toobfreak said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You lied, troll, and got caught. You said...
> 
> _"so you see nothing wrong with joe threatening a person that wanted to vote for him????"_​
> The only person Biden threatened was the full of shit liar I quoted, whose threat was not played in that video.
> 
> Thanks for proving you're full of shit, just like th guy who lied in Biden's face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!
> say it aint so,,
> 
> slade has ignored me,,,what a travesty of,,,well something
> 
> one down two to go and then we can have an honest thread on the facts surrounding hunter and the biden crime family,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Hunter, if Slade has you on ignore, you must be saying something intelligent worth reading!
Click to expand...

I’m starting to ignore people who repeat lies, can’t explain themselves, avoid questions, and who can’t engage like a grown ups. It is a very nice thing as trolls like them are nothing but a waste of time. 

My favorite people to debate with are those who have different opinions than myself, but they need to do it in an earnest and honest way. 

I gave Prog so many chances to simply engage in a smart talk like a grown up but He couldn’t hang. I don’t think either of us misses the other. Win win


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a discussion about Ukraine, one which you have attempted to deflect from, when it’s been convenient.
> 
> I’ve been extremely well informed on the issue. So far I’ve done a lot more educating of you than vice versa. Your “clear evidence” is often highly misleading, uncorroborated allegations from questionable sources, Russian disinformation, or just invented (still waiting for you to provide any details of a source claiming to corroborate Shokin’s investigation into money laundering).
> 
> None of your “clear evidence” stands up to even the slightest scrutiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you need to check the title of the thread AGAIN,,,
> 
> its about hunter and he goes FARRRRRRRR beyond just ukraine,,,
> 
> one of my biggest reasons for thinking something isnt kosher is the constant resistance to it from mindless drones like you,,
> if its just a witch hunt then what are you worried about if theres nothing to find???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I resist bullshit narratives built on lies. That’s what this has been all along. It’s the mindless drones that have been pushing this narrative.
> 
> They post videos with fundamental factual errors that they didn’t notice or didn’t care to look up. They don’t worry about the reliability of their sources. They use anything that fits the preconceived narrative. They ignore (this is fundamental) any contradictory information.
> 
> Which is how people like Shokin become the victim in all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just scared,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has the right wing let facts stop their narratives?
> 
> You don’t want an investigation. You want an outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,
Click to expand...


Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you need to check the title of the thread AGAIN,,,
> 
> its about hunter and he goes FARRRRRRRR beyond just ukraine,,,
> 
> one of my biggest reasons for thinking something isnt kosher is the constant resistance to it from mindless drones like you,,
> if its just a witch hunt then what are you worried about if theres nothing to find???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resist bullshit narratives built on lies. That’s what this has been all along. It’s the mindless drones that have been pushing this narrative.
> 
> They post videos with fundamental factual errors that they didn’t notice or didn’t care to look up. They don’t worry about the reliability of their sources. They use anything that fits the preconceived narrative. They ignore (this is fundamental) any contradictory information.
> 
> Which is how people like Shokin become the victim in all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just scared,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has the right wing let facts stop their narratives?
> 
> You don’t want an investigation. You want an outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
Click to expand...



you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,

and your just mad cause your scared

and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I resist bullshit narratives built on lies. That’s what this has been all along. It’s the mindless drones that have been pushing this narrative.
> 
> They post videos with fundamental factual errors that they didn’t notice or didn’t care to look up. They don’t worry about the reliability of their sources. They use anything that fits the preconceived narrative. They ignore (this is fundamental) any contradictory information.
> 
> Which is how people like Shokin become the victim in all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just scared,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has the right wing let facts stop their narratives?
> 
> You don’t want an investigation. You want an outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
Click to expand...


Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just scared,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has the right wing let facts stop their narratives?
> 
> You don’t want an investigation. You want an outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
Click to expand...



and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has the right wing let facts stop their narratives?
> 
> You don’t want an investigation. You want an outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
Click to expand...


I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts. 

You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
Click to expand...



is that fear I smell???

did you ever figure out  what the right is in this country ,

and again as I said this goes far beyond just ukraine and your admission that doesnt matter to you tells me youre a useful drone


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was true and if you watched it you would know that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was a lie. The guy Biden threatened never said he wanted to vote for Biden.
> 
> You lied and then you lied again when you falsely claimed that wasn't the person Biden threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t see the conversation you’re having but it sounds like it’s with ProgHunter. A little advice. Engaging with him is a waste of time... life is better when he is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!
> say it aint so,,
> 
> slade has ignored me,,,what a travesty of,,,well something
> 
> one down two to go and then we can have an honest thread on the facts surrounding hunter and the biden crime family,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Hunter, if Slade has you on ignore, you must be saying something intelligent worth reading!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m starting to ignore people who repeat lies, can’t explain themselves, avoid questions, and who can’t engage like a grown ups. It is a very nice thing as trolls like them are nothing but a waste of time.
> 
> My favorite people to debate with are those who have different opinions than myself, but they need to do it in an earnest and honest way.
> 
> I gave Prog so many chances to simply engage in a smart talk like a grown up but He couldn’t hang. I don’t think either of us misses the other. Win win
Click to expand...



dont worry he always tells people he ignored them but never does,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is that fear I smell???
> 
> did you ever figure out  what the right is in this country ,
> 
> and again as I said this goes far beyond just ukraine and your admission that doesnt matter to you tells me youre a useful drone
Click to expand...

You’re only claiming it goes well beyond Ukraine because you’re Ukraine story fell apart ages ago and you don’t have a response for it. 

So on to the next narrative!


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is that fear I smell???
> 
> did you ever figure out  what the right is in this country ,
> 
> and again as I said this goes far beyond just ukraine and your admission that doesnt matter to you tells me youre a useful drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re only claiming it goes well beyond Ukraine because you’re Ukraine story fell apart ages ago and you don’t have a response for it.
> 
> So on to the next narrative!
Click to expand...



thats not true based on my postings of all of the other issues including china  and also my questioning of them,,
its you that has openly said you dont care about them and only focus on ukraine


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is that fear I smell???
> 
> did you ever figure out  what the right is in this country ,
> 
> and again as I said this goes far beyond just ukraine and your admission that doesnt matter to you tells me youre a useful drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re only claiming it goes well beyond Ukraine because you’re Ukraine story fell apart ages ago and you don’t have a response for it.
> 
> So on to the next narrative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true based on my postings of all of the other issues including china  and also my questioning of them,,
> its you that has openly said you dont care about them and only focus on ukraine
Click to expand...


You’re just trying to change the subject. Ukraine fell apart so you’re retreating to the next thing.

Time and time again I set you straight on Ukraine and you just stay silent.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is that fear I smell???
> 
> did you ever figure out  what the right is in this country ,
> 
> and again as I said this goes far beyond just ukraine and your admission that doesnt matter to you tells me youre a useful drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re only claiming it goes well beyond Ukraine because you’re Ukraine story fell apart ages ago and you don’t have a response for it.
> 
> So on to the next narrative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true based on my postings of all of the other issues including china  and also my questioning of them,,
> its you that has openly said you dont care about them and only focus on ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re just trying to change the subject. Ukraine fell apart so you’re retreating to the next thing.
> 
> Time and time again I set you straight on Ukraine and you just stay silent.
Click to expand...



it  fell apart in your mind long before it started,,,
please dont speak for me it shows your fear,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that fear I smell???
> 
> did you ever figure out  what the right is in this country ,
> 
> and again as I said this goes far beyond just ukraine and your admission that doesnt matter to you tells me youre a useful drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re only claiming it goes well beyond Ukraine because you’re Ukraine story fell apart ages ago and you don’t have a response for it.
> 
> So on to the next narrative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true based on my postings of all of the other issues including china  and also my questioning of them,,
> its you that has openly said you dont care about them and only focus on ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re just trying to change the subject. Ukraine fell apart so you’re retreating to the next thing.
> 
> Time and time again I set you straight on Ukraine and you just stay silent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it  fell apart in your mind long before it started,,,
> please dont speak for me it shows your fear,,,
Click to expand...


It fell apart as soon as it faced the slightest bit of scrutiny.

That’s why the narrative is constantly shifting.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that fear I smell???
> 
> did you ever figure out  what the right is in this country ,
> 
> and again as I said this goes far beyond just ukraine and your admission that doesnt matter to you tells me youre a useful drone
> 
> 
> 
> You’re only claiming it goes well beyond Ukraine because you’re Ukraine story fell apart ages ago and you don’t have a response for it.
> 
> So on to the next narrative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true based on my postings of all of the other issues including china  and also my questioning of them,,
> its you that has openly said you dont care about them and only focus on ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re just trying to change the subject. Ukraine fell apart so you’re retreating to the next thing.
> 
> Time and time again I set you straight on Ukraine and you just stay silent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it  fell apart in your mind long before it started,,,
> please dont speak for me it shows your fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It fell apart as soon as it faced the slightest bit of scrutiny.
> 
> That’s why the narrative is constantly shifting.
Click to expand...



then thank you for keeping it alive and well with your pathetic denials,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re only claiming it goes well beyond Ukraine because you’re Ukraine story fell apart ages ago and you don’t have a response for it.
> 
> So on to the next narrative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true based on my postings of all of the other issues including china  and also my questioning of them,,
> its you that has openly said you dont care about them and only focus on ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re just trying to change the subject. Ukraine fell apart so you’re retreating to the next thing.
> 
> Time and time again I set you straight on Ukraine and you just stay silent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it  fell apart in your mind long before it started,,,
> please dont speak for me it shows your fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It fell apart as soon as it faced the slightest bit of scrutiny.
> 
> That’s why the narrative is constantly shifting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then thank you for keeping it alive and well with your pathetic denials,,,
Click to expand...


My responses are well documented (unlike yours) and you’re lack of rebuttal speaks volume.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true based on my postings of all of the other issues including china  and also my questioning of them,,
> its you that has openly said you dont care about them and only focus on ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re just trying to change the subject. Ukraine fell apart so you’re retreating to the next thing.
> 
> Time and time again I set you straight on Ukraine and you just stay silent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it  fell apart in your mind long before it started,,,
> please dont speak for me it shows your fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It fell apart as soon as it faced the slightest bit of scrutiny.
> 
> That’s why the narrative is constantly shifting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then thank you for keeping it alive and well with your pathetic denials,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My responses are well documented (unlike yours) and you’re lack of rebuttal speaks volume.
Click to expand...



thank you for keeping this alive,,,


----------



## Dale Smith

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not right wing and your comment stinks of fear,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
Click to expand...


HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?

I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, delusional dale? Show how Joe got Hunter that job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)
> 
> Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead, dildo. I never said Hinter was qualified for that position. Nor did I ever deny he got that job because he was the son of a VP. What I do deny is that his father got him that job, which was your idiotic claim and which you failed miserably to prove. By all accounts, his friend, Devon Archer, who was already serving on that same board, got him that job.
> 
> Are you ever not a delusional conspiracy freak?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
Click to expand...

LOL

You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand. 



Dale Smith said:


> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.


That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.



Dale Smith said:


> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.


LOLOL

Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.

And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?


----------



## Dale Smith

progressive hunter said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking think but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why did you edit my comment and add so much to it???
Click to expand...


My browser put me in the middle of the Colfax moron's post when I replied. I had to go back to copy and paste and re- post. Don't even bother with the Colfax troll. He is forever lost in the wilderness of utter stupidity. Some times it is simply better to let them spew and foam at the mouth.


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
Click to expand...

And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it. 

If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Dale Smith said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking think but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why did you edit my comment and add so much to it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My browser put me in the middle of the Colfax moron's post when I replied. I had to go back to copy and paste and re- post. Don't even bother with the Colfax troll. He is forever lost in the wilderness of utter stupidity. Some times it is simply better to let them spew and foam at the mouth.
Click to expand...



they dont realize their constant denial keeps this alive and also proves there is something to it and they are scared of it being exposed,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it.
> 
> If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?
Click to expand...



that comment again stinks with fear,,,


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy. You just repeat the narrative unquestioningly because you’re such an independent, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
Click to expand...

Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it.
> 
> If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that comment again sticks with fear,,,
Click to expand...


You all stink with desperation. Why else would you be promoting people like Shokin as some sort of truth teller?


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking think but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why did you edit my comment and add so much to it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My browser put me in the middle of the Colfax moron's post when I replied. I had to go back to copy and paste and re- post. Don't even bother with the Colfax troll. He is forever lost in the wilderness of utter stupidity. Some times it is simply better to let them spew and foam at the mouth.
Click to expand...

Dayum, colfax_m smoked you, delusional dale.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it.
> 
> If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that comment again sticks with fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all stink with desperation. Why else would you be promoting people like Shokin as some sort of truth teller?
Click to expand...



shokin is just a small part of the whole issue,,,

and if hes a non issue then why are you so scared


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, tell me how Hunter Biden got a cushy 80K a month salary with a  seat on Burisma without his connections to "Slow Joe" and if you are going to HONESTLY claim that Hunter Biden procured that position based on his vast experience and expertise on Ukrainian gas and oil negotiations? You will have just given me enough cannon fodder to bust on you for years to come, dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)
> 
> Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead, dildo. I never said Hinter was qualified for that position. Nor did I ever deny he got that job because he was the son of a VP. What I do deny is that his father got him that job, which was your idiotic claim and which you failed miserably to prove. By all accounts, his friend, Devon Archer, who was already serving on that same board, got him that job.
> 
> Are you ever not a delusional conspiracy freak?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
Click to expand...


Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side. 

Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.

(snicker)


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it.
> 
> If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that comment again sticks with fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all stink with desperation. Why else would you be promoting people like Shokin as some sort of truth teller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> shokin is just a small part of the whole issue,,,
> 
> and if hes a non issue then why are you so scared
Click to expand...


Shokin is at the center of the matter which the right wing and Trump supporters have been making an issue.


----------



## Dale Smith

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it.
> 
> If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?
Click to expand...


You point to the Operation Mockingbird lamestream media (that has proven to be such a fucking joke that the majority of Americans no longer trust it) and ask for legitimacy. Are you for fucking real? I wouldn't trust this entity that is controlled by 6 major corporations to tell me that it is raining and I could hear thunder and the unmistakable sound of tiny droplets of liquid hitting my window pane...I would still go look out the window. Move along, little fella. You propose nothing.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it.
> 
> If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that comment again sticks with fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all stink with desperation. Why else would you be promoting people like Shokin as some sort of truth teller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> shokin is just a small part of the whole issue,,,
> 
> and if hes a non issue then why are you so scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shokin is at the center of the matter which the right wing and Trump supporters have been making an issue.
Click to expand...



well I'm not right wing or a trump supporter,,,

and I doubt you know what right wing is in this country,,,

so once again a comment stinking of fear,,,


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even know what the right is in this country,,,
> 
> and your just mad cause your scared
> 
> and I've done nothing but ask questions,,,your the one that settled for what youve been told to think,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.
Click to expand...



Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I challenge you to back your bullshit claim that Joe got Hunter that job and instead of proving it, you ask me a question. Thanks for conceding you're a brain-dead loser so quick, delusional dale. Saved me time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)
> 
> Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead, dildo. I never said Hinter was qualified for that position. Nor did I ever deny he got that job because he was the son of a VP. What I do deny is that his father got him that job, which was your idiotic claim and which you failed miserably to prove. By all accounts, his friend, Devon Archer, who was already serving on that same board, got him that job.
> 
> Are you ever not a delusional conspiracy freak?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

LOLOL

There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nepotism, lil faun........Burisma higher ups looked at Hunter Biden, discounted his relationship to his pappy Joe Biden and said to themselves "That Hunter Biden has had some drug issues, has no experience in gas and oil, he isn't a Ukrainian citizen....but I see real potential in that young man.....let us hire him and with a starting salary of 83K per month....we will stick him in the mail room to get his feet wet".....that scenario would only make sense to a dipshit like you. (snicker)
> 
> Fawn, every time I think that you can't lower the bar for utter stupidity and lack of common sense? I'll be damned if you don't go and lower it.............WOOO-FAAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead, dildo. I never said Hinter was qualified for that position. Nor did I ever deny he got that job because he was the son of a VP. What I do deny is that his father got him that job, which was your idiotic claim and which you failed miserably to prove. By all accounts, his friend, Devon Archer, who was already serving on that same board, got him that job.
> 
> Are you ever not a delusional conspiracy freak?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
Click to expand...



83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......


----------



## progressive hunter

GOP senator plans to subpoena consulting firm linked to Hunter Biden, Burisma


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.
Click to expand...

You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. You’ve done a lot more than ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet y’all can’t come up with any evidence of it.
> 
> If you really believe all that, are you just that incompetent to be able to prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You point to the Operation Mockingbird lamestream media (that has proven to be such a fucking joke that the majority of Americans no longer trust it) and ask for legitimacy. Are you for fucking real? I wouldn't trust this entity that is controlled by 6 major corporations to tell me that it is raining and I could hear thunder and the unmistakable sound of tiny droplets of liquid hitting my window pane...I would still go look out the window. Move along, little fella. You propose nothing.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

What a sad excuse for why you can't prove your delusions are real.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You brain-dead, dildo. I never said Hinter was qualified for that position. Nor did I ever deny he got that job because he was the son of a VP. What I do deny is that his father got him that job, which was your idiotic claim and which you failed miserably to prove. By all accounts, his friend, Devon Archer, who was already serving on that same board, got him that job.
> 
> Are you ever not a delusional conspiracy freak?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
Click to expand...


Lil fawn SEZ???? "Blah, blah, blah...bullshit followed by more bullshit with a grand finale of even MORE bullshit and denial"...rinse and repeat to ad naseum.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lil fawn SEZ???? "Blah, blah, blah...bullshit followed by more bullshit with a grand finale of even MORE bullshit and denial"...rinse and repeat to ad naseum.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

*Translation: *_Poor delusional dale can't prove his hallucinations are real and can't answer the question, so he replies with that ^^^_


----------



## Thinker101

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
Click to expand...


Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and youve done nothing but toe the party line,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.
Click to expand...


HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.


----------



## Dale Smith

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
Click to expand...


Yes, they are just that fucking stupid.......


----------



## colfax_m

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
Click to expand...


Probably not. Why do you care?


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
Click to expand...

So? That's like saying if it weren't for Impeached Trump, Ivanka, Don Jr., and Eric Trump wouldn't have gotten squat. Many, many kids of famous, wealthy and/or political parents achieved success because of their parents. You rightwing freaks try to make this sound novel.


----------



## Thinker101

colfax_m said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
Click to expand...


Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL

You're truly fucking deranged, delusional dale. How about this -- I'll pay you props when you prove your part Native American, like Warren did. Until then, you can accept *this* as payment.


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
Click to expand...

LOL

What money came out of U.S. tax payer's pockets??


----------



## Thinker101

Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What money came out of U.S. tax payer's pockets??
Click to expand...


Sigh...my mistake, you are that stupid.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve sourced everything that I’ve been asked. I’ve used testimony from first hand accounts, contemporaneous reporting, and facts.
> 
> You post Glenn Beck, questionable internet sites and highly dubious sources (if you post any sources at all, still waiting for any details on who corroborated Shokin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.
Click to expand...



my dads grandmother was full blood cherokee and I would never consider claiming that as a way to gain special favor or monetary gain like warren did,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY shit.......there should be a warning by your ID that says beware of having liquid or food in one's mouth when reading your posts. I haven't figured out what ID you used before but it's pretty fucking generic and could be any number of trolls that got their asses kicked to the curb. If you REALLY believe that there isn't a mountain of shit in corruption by current and former politicians from both sides before Trump ever took over as CEO of USA.INC as it pertains to the Ukraine and the coup of 2014? Then you simply expose yourself for being one of THE dumbest fuckwads to recently sneak back on this forum. I didn't vote for Trump, elections are a fucking joke...an illusion but even I can follow the money and see what Burisma was all about and how neatly it was used to launder money in ways that make HSBC and BCCI look "small time. The Romney, Pelosi, Biden, Clinton crime families and their mulatto moron are up to their necks in it and if I cared to dig even deeper into this sewer, I am sure I would find a Bush, Schumer, and McConnell connection and other parties that got their pieces of the pie...after all, it was put on our tab and who would be the wiser and what could or would we do if we ever got to the bottom of this entire fraud that is this fiat currency system?
> 
> I will tell ya, we wouldn't do a fucking thing but bend over and have that big red, white and blue corporate banner shoved even further up our asses and agree to add another day's wages to pay interest on a debt created by an extension of credit with nothing behind it. Go fuck yourself or come back under another ID. Progressive Hunter has handed you ass in Skittles size pieces...if it was a fight, they would have stopped it three rounds ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my dads grandmother was full blood cherokee and I would never consider claiming that as a way to gain special favor or monetary gain like warren did,,,
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What money came out of U.S. tax payer's pockets??
Click to expand...



that has yet to be determined,,,some of the claims say he did,,,


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What money came out of U.S. tax payer's pockets??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh...my mistake, you are that stupid.
Click to expand...

*Translation: *_None and you know it, you just lack the character needed to admit it._


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, delusional dale, trying to conflate corruption in general, which nobody denies, with the purported corruption of Joe Biden using billion dollars in loan guarantees, which you have no proof of, fails you like you always fail when you come to these arguments unarmed with facts and reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my dads grandmother was full blood cherokee and I would never consider claiming that as a way to gain special favor or monetary gain like warren did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...



just because you dont care doesnt mean a thing accept youre a hypocrite,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawwwwwwn, tell me again how Pocahontas Warren was part of an indigenous tribe native to what became America and how she and her husband had to run away and elope because her blue blood husband's family disapproved of her being a squaw. I think  saw an episode of a scenario just like that on "Bonanza" or "Gunsmoke", dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my dads grandmother was full blood cherokee and I would never consider claiming that as a way to gain special favor or monetary gain like warren did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just because you dont care doesnt mean a thing accept youre a hypocrite,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Slobbers the liar who got nailed yesterday, falsely claiming Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. Buzz the nurse to change your drool cup.


----------



## colfax_m

Thinker101 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.


----------



## Thinker101

colfax_m said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
Click to expand...


Sure, for his expertise and hard work.


----------



## colfax_m

Thinker101 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
Click to expand...


Doesn’t matter. Not your money. Not your concern.


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
Click to expand...

Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know the facts on this by now, delusional dale. She grew up, learning from her family, that an ancestor 5 generations back was Native American. Now as an adult and following many years of ridicule from the right, she had her DNA tested and it confirmed she has Native American ancestry as close as 6 generations back. She proved her claims despite the hysterics of you looney tunes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my dads grandmother was full blood cherokee and I would never consider claiming that as a way to gain special favor or monetary gain like warren did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden...making friends and influencing people on the campaign trail by talking shit in Michigan to a pro-2nd amendment union worker....that should work out well. (snicker)
> 
> If the election isn't rigged like the one they attempted to do for the Hildebeast, Biden will be lucky to win Delaware.
> 
> Speaking of the last election.....I seem to recall you bookmarking posts of those that believed Trump would win so you could use it as ammo if the Hildebeast had been able to cheat her way in....how did all that work out for ya? Did you delete those bookmarkings to save space on your Fisher-Price desk top computer with the large keypad?
> 
> 
> just because you dont care doesnt mean a thing accept youre a hypocrite,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who got nailed yesterday, falsely claiming Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. Buzz the nurse to change your drool cup.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! My great grandfather was a bull blooded native of the Coushatta tribe on what is now referred to as Georgia. That makes me part of a protected class, dumb fuck and you BETTER pay props to me, asswipe. Pocahontas Warren is an admitted poseur and yet you still double down........you have set the already lowered bar for this forum's stupidity standard. Nice going, dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dads grandmother was full blood cherokee and I would never consider claiming that as a way to gain special favor or monetary gain like warren did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden...making friends and influencing people on the campaign trail by talking shit in Michigan to a pro-2nd amendment union worker....that should work out well. (snicker)
> 
> If the election isn't rigged like the one they attempted to do for the Hildebeast, Biden will be lucky to win Delaware.
> 
> Speaking of the last election.....I seem to recall you bookmarking posts of those that believed Trump would win so you could use it as ammo if the Hildebeast had been able to cheat her way in....how did all that work out for ya? Did you delete those bookmarkings to save space on your Fisher-Price desk top computer with the large keypad?
> 
> 
> just because you dont care doesnt mean a thing accept youre a hypocrite,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the liar who got nailed yesterday, falsely claiming Biden threatened someone who wanted to vote for him. Buzz the nurse to change your drool cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL

Try using words next time, delusional dale. It really helps in a text-based format such as this.


----------



## progressive hunter

https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/why-china-is-rooting-for-joe-biden-to-win-2020-presidential-race/


----------



## progressive hunter

progressive hunter said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/why-china-is-rooting-for-joe-biden-to-win-2020-presidential-race/




its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass


----------



## Faun

Look at who's the president of my fan club!


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/why-china-is-rooting-for-joe-biden-to-win-2020-presidential-race/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass
Click to expand...

No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.

What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow


----------



## tyroneweaver

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU, lil fawn, you are the bitter clinger that defended Liz "Pocahontas" Warren to the very end of her fairy tale of belonging to an indigenous tribe that qualified her as being of "minority status"....remember?......you defended it like a little captain going down with his little dinghy that sprung a leak.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, she proved her claims of Native American lineage. It matters not if you're not lucid enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY believe that political favors were not done ( unbeknownst to Jesuit Joe Biden) and that the inquiry into the Burisma money laundering scam where kickbacks were given to high ranking politicians that signed off on humanitarian aid after the 2014 coup d'etat is just a "witch hunt"???? Go and pull your bullshit spew on someone else......you are not talking your way out of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you have to ask that as though simply suggesting it must be so actually makes it so reveals the vacuity of your claims. If you had any proof at all, you'd be presenting it rather than that weak limp-wristed bluff in lieu of actual evidence you clearly lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the little kid whose dog just killed the neighbor's chickens and even though the dog has blood and feathers stuck to his muzzle? The kid will declare that his dog is completely innocent and never left the yard. You lost what tiny bit of credibility you MIGHT have had over 18 months ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Except your chickens are still clucking and that's not blood on them and the claims there are feathers on the dog remain unconfirmed because Giuliani won't actually release the documents he claims are in his possession that will prove it. Translation, since you are a brain-dead conspiracy freak -- nothing against Joe Biden in this matter has been proven. Not one. It's 100% conjecture on the part of you loony righties who have been caught making shit up like this more times than I've counted.
> 
> And is it possible for me to express how much I care you think I have no credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double down on the stupidity, little fawn........"Tis only a flesh wound!!!!!"  I get your schtick now.....it's that of simply being a time waster.  You are the quintessential red button that says "Danger! Do Not Touch" but you smash it down yourself....what a fucking dumb ass. Anyone that uses "Faun" without realizing what it stands for can't be playing with a full deck anyway and is on the "Uncle Joe Biden" creepy side.
> 
> Don't worry about what is going to come out about Burisma and the scam behind all the kickbacks from aid so generously given to countries like the Ukraine via the yankee federal reserve note as the politicians say "Just put it on the tab". Please...PLEASE tell me that you didn't pro-create and that any potential spawn of yours was aborted...lie to me if need be. You are good at it... but lie this time for humanitarian reasons.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> There is nothing else coming out of Burisma that can touch Joe. At worst for the Bidens, perhaps something nefarious will emerge on Hunter, but then he's not running for president. All the appearances indicate Joe threatened to hold up those loan guarantees for the sake of fighting corruption; along with the EU, the IMF, the Rada and other Ukrainians who all wanted Shokin out for refusing to prosecute oligarchs. As evidenced by him sitting on the Burisma investigation for about 2 years while refusing to work with Great Britain's investigation into Zlochevsky, another oligarch Shokin protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 83K a month says otherwise, dumb ass.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what does 83K a month have to do with Joe Biden?
Click to expand...

LOL,  geeeeze.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/why-china-is-rooting-for-joe-biden-to-win-2020-presidential-race/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
Click to expand...

building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!  Can anyone really be that stupid.  If it weren't for Joe Biden, Hunter wouldn't have gotten squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
Click to expand...


Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.

 So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/why-china-is-rooting-for-joe-biden-to-win-2020-presidential-race/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
Click to expand...

I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/why-china-is-rooting-for-joe-biden-to-win-2020-presidential-race/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
Click to expand...



building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,

and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
Click to expand...

If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.


----------



## Dale Smith

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
Click to expand...


Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
Click to expand...


Ah, touché. The other brain dead right wing lemmings who listen to this and believe it without question must love your interviews. 

But no one takes those people seriously.


----------



## Dale Smith

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, touché. The other brain dead right wing lemmings who listen to this and believe it without question must love your interviews.
> 
> But no one takes those people seriously.
Click to expand...


I believe in the organic Constitution and Bill of Rights. I don't believe in "gubermint" that rules from on high and bestows "privileges" that can be taken away at their whim which is what the 14th amendment did and the Act of 1871 accomplished.

If that makes me a "rightwinger" in your skewed vision of the world? So be it....your opinion doesn't count even so much as fly's fart off of a bald butcher's wig. I can remember a time when individual rights came before what the collective wanted...they were called "liberals" but the communists hijacked it, used our individual liberties to take down what this country once tried to stand for. We have been taken down by enemies within. So you can go fuck yourself, troll. I stand for something more important than you could ever hope to fathom. I will die on my feet before I will ever kneel.....etch it in stone and commit it to memory,.


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, touché. The other brain dead right wing lemmings who listen to this and believe it without question must love your interviews.
> 
> But no one takes those people seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in the organic Constitution and Bill of Rights. I don't believe in "gubermint" that rules from on high and bestows "privileges" that can be taken away at their whim which is what the 14th amendment did and the Act of 1871 accomplished.
> 
> If that makes me a "rightwinger" in your skewed vision of the world? So be it....your opinion doesn't count even so much as fly's fart off of a bald butcher's wig. I can remember a time when individual rights came before what the collective wanted...they were called "liberals" but the communists hijacked it, used our individual liberties to take down what this country once tried to stand for. We have been taken down by enemies within. So you can go fuck yourself, troll. I stand for something more important than you could ever hope to fathom. I will die on my feet before I will ever kneel.....etch it in stone and commit it to memory,.
Click to expand...


So far you’ve made a lot of accusations but nothing that’s contributed to the thread. Your words are meaningless drivel, disconnected from reality.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, touché. The other brain dead right wing lemmings who listen to this and believe it without question must love your interviews.
> 
> But no one takes those people seriously.
Click to expand...

more of your right wing bullshit and you dont even know what that means in this country,,,


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

You're beyond fucking brain-dead with that false equivalence fallacy , delusional dale. 

First you present the reality that kickbacks exist. But then you follow up with the unbridled and unconfirmed nonsense that our money was funneled into Burisma, ultimately paying Hunter Biden. There's no proof either way but the evidence suggests not. At some point, the Ukrainian government did provide subsidies to Burisma, but that stopped when they accused Zlochevsky of stealing that money from his company. As with all your conspiracies, you lack any proof whatsoever to demonstrate you're not batshit insane.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/why-china-is-rooting-for-joe-biden-to-win-2020-presidential-race/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
Click to expand...

It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.

As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
Click to expand...

*"Plenty of people listen to me."*

LOLOLOL

Yeah, unfortunately, they all live in your head.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
Click to expand...


that was trumps company not trump himself,,,but it is hunter that worked directly for the chinese government in a company thats been accused of stealing american military secrets,,,and those facts have been posted and also admitted by joe and hunter themselves,,,

your self inflicted ignorance is not my problem,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how trump who has no direct connections to the russia government is accused of being a russian asset and the bidens that have direct connections to the chines government gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
Click to expand...

and you are confusing the word contact with connection,,,trump hotel chain had to be in contact with the russian government for approval to build in their country just like in our country,,,
but hunter works directly for the chinese government,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was trumps company not trump himself,,,but it is hunter that worked directly for the chinese government in a company thats been accused of stealing american military secrets,,,and those facts have been posted and also admitted by joe and hunter themselves,,,
> 
> your self inflicted ignorance is not my problem,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Your ongoing lies are too easy to debunk...


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No connections to the Russian government? More lies from you.
> 
> What we know so far about Trump Tower project for Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but hunter works directly for the chinese government,,
Click to expand...

Spits a proven liar who refuses to post links to corroborate his claims.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was trumps company not trump himself,,,but it is hunter that worked directly for the chinese government in a company thats been accused of stealing american military secrets,,,and those facts have been posted and also admitted by joe and hunter themselves,,,
> 
> your self inflicted ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your ongoing lies are too easy to debunk...
Click to expand...

thanks for confirming he doesnt work for the russian government,,,he just had contact with them in a business aspect as the owner of his company,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel doesnt compare to working directly under their government for companies of the government that are accused of stealing american secrets,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but hunter works directly for the chinese government,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits a proven liar who refuses to post links to corroborate his claims.
Click to expand...



your self inflicted ignorance is not my problem,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was trumps company not trump himself,,,but it is hunter that worked directly for the chinese government in a company thats been accused of stealing american military secrets,,,and those facts have been posted and also admitted by joe and hunter themselves,,,
> 
> your self inflicted ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your ongoing lies are too easy to debunk...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for confirming he doesnt work for the russian government,,,he just had contact with them in a business aspect as the owner of his company,,,
Click to expand...

Lying troll, I never said Impeached Turmp worked for the Russian government.  I said he had direct contacts with the Russian government in response to you lying again and saying he didn't.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it did, lyin' troll. I showed Impeached Trump worked with the Russian government in response to your lie that Impeached Trump had no direct connections to the Russian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> building a hotel in those countries requires their approval  which doesnt compare as I stated,,
> 
> and yet nothing bit silence about the bidens that work directly under the chinese government for companies accused of stealing american military secrets,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still shows Impeached Trump had a direct connection to the Russian government, which you falsely denied he had.
> 
> As for the rest, I'd ask for a link to show that but you don't post links to prove your claims; you only claim you did post a link sometime in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but hunter works directly for the chinese government,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits a proven liar who refuses to post links to corroborate his claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your self inflicted ignorance is not my problem,,,
Click to expand...

And your continuous lying is not mine.


----------



## Dale Smith

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, touché. The other brain dead right wing lemmings who listen to this and believe it without question must love your interviews.
> 
> But no one takes those people seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in the organic Constitution and Bill of Rights. I don't believe in "gubermint" that rules from on high and bestows "privileges" that can be taken away at their whim which is what the 14th amendment did and the Act of 1871 accomplished.
> 
> If that makes me a "rightwinger" in your skewed vision of the world? So be it....your opinion doesn't count even so much as fly's fart off of a bald butcher's wig. I can remember a time when individual rights came before what the collective wanted...they were called "liberals" but the communists hijacked it, used our individual liberties to take down what this country once tried to stand for. We have been taken down by enemies within. So you can go fuck yourself, troll. I stand for something more important than you could ever hope to fathom. I will die on my feet before I will ever kneel.....etch it in stone and commit it to memory,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far you’ve made a lot of accusations but nothing that’s contributed to the thread. Your words are meaningless drivel, disconnected from reality.
Click to expand...


I blame your lack of ability to comprehend on the failed public school system. They have churned out brain dead morons without the ability for independent thinking for a few generations now. Newspapers write at what one would consider the 5th grade reading level. I was reading books that were considered " 5th grade" level material at the age of eight. I had a love for reading books and words that confused me at a young age? I used a dictionary to look up the definitions. I have this unnatural ability in this day and age to discern information and see bullshit for what it is. I don't need an "expert" to come over and say "I can say with 90% certainty that this is bullshit, but allow my fellow associates to come forward and give his/her analysis so we can reach a consensus". I don't have to pick it up, sniff it or taste to differentiate and then count my lucky stars that I didn't step in it. So here is a heapin' helping of "Go fuck yourself" and don't be shy about asking for seconds.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care if someone can be that stupid, I don't.  Why do I care Hunter got a fricken bunch of money, because it came out of the taxpayers pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're beyond fucking brain-dead with that false equivalence fallacy , delusional dale.
> 
> First you present the reality that kickbacks exist. But then you follow up with the unbridled and unconfirmed nonsense that our money was funneled into Burisma, ultimately paying Hunter Biden. There's no proof either way but the evidence suggests not. At some point, the Ukrainian government did provide subsidies to Burisma, but that stopped when they accused Zlochevsky of stealing that money from his company. As with all your conspiracies, you lack any proof whatsoever to demonstrate you're not batshit insane.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.... but it would be a total waste of time on a joker that still defends "Pocahontas Warren even after she distanced herself from her alleged indigenous "made up" past. The biggest liar and spewer of bullshit is and has always been you and you have some decent competition in that department. You and Joe Blowhard must be related.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any evidence of that, people might actually listen to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, touché. The other brain dead right wing lemmings who listen to this and believe it without question must love your interviews.
> 
> But no one takes those people seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in the organic Constitution and Bill of Rights. I don't believe in "gubermint" that rules from on high and bestows "privileges" that can be taken away at their whim which is what the 14th amendment did and the Act of 1871 accomplished.
> 
> If that makes me a "rightwinger" in your skewed vision of the world? So be it....your opinion doesn't count even so much as fly's fart off of a bald butcher's wig. I can remember a time when individual rights came before what the collective wanted...they were called "liberals" but the communists hijacked it, used our individual liberties to take down what this country once tried to stand for. We have been taken down by enemies within. So you can go fuck yourself, troll. I stand for something more important than you could ever hope to fathom. I will die on my feet before I will ever kneel.....etch it in stone and commit it to memory,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far you’ve made a lot of accusations but nothing that’s contributed to the thread. Your words are meaningless drivel, disconnected from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame your lack of ability to comprehend on the failed public school system. They have churned out brain dead morons without the ability for independent thinking for a few generations now. Newspapers write at what one would consider the 5th grade reading level. I was reading books that were considered " 5th grade" level material at the age of eight. I had a love for reading books and words that confused me at a young age? I used a dictionary to look up the definitions. I have this unnatural ability in this day and age to discern information and see bullshit for what it is. I don't need an "expert" to come over and say "I can say with 90% certainty that this is bullshit, but allow my fellow associates to come forward and give his/her analysis so we can reach a consensus". I don't have to pick it up, sniff it or taste to differentiate and then count my lucky stars that I didn't step in it. So here is a heapin' helping of "Go fuck yourself" and don't be shy about asking for seconds.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people listen to me. I do (and have done) radio interviews and been on numerous podcasts. I have reached more people in an hour than you will ever reach regardless of how many fool-fueled rants lamely  disguised  as "posting"  should you live a thousand lifetimes...no brag, just fact and I have earned my reputation by sacrificing the time required to educate myself. I left the "right versus left" paradigm years ago but you cling to it like Linus does his blanket complete with the thumb sucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, touché. The other brain dead right wing lemmings who listen to this and believe it without question must love your interviews.
> 
> But no one takes those people seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in the organic Constitution and Bill of Rights. I don't believe in "gubermint" that rules from on high and bestows "privileges" that can be taken away at their whim which is what the 14th amendment did and the Act of 1871 accomplished.
> 
> If that makes me a "rightwinger" in your skewed vision of the world? So be it....your opinion doesn't count even so much as fly's fart off of a bald butcher's wig. I can remember a time when individual rights came before what the collective wanted...they were called "liberals" but the communists hijacked it, used our individual liberties to take down what this country once tried to stand for. We have been taken down by enemies within. So you can go fuck yourself, troll. I stand for something more important than you could ever hope to fathom. I will die on my feet before I will ever kneel.....etch it in stone and commit it to memory,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far you’ve made a lot of accusations but nothing that’s contributed to the thread. Your words are meaningless drivel, disconnected from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame your lack of ability to comprehend on the failed public school system. They have churned out brain dead morons without the ability for independent thinking for a few generations now. Newspapers write at what one would consider the 5th grade reading level. I was reading books that were considered " 5th grade" level material at the age of eight. I had a love for reading books and words that confused me at a young age? I used a dictionary to look up the definitions. I have this unnatural ability in this day and age to discern information and see bullshit for what it is. I don't need an "expert" to come over and say "I can say with 90% certainty that this is bullshit, but allow my fellow associates to come forward and give his/her analysis so we can reach a consensus". I don't have to pick it up, sniff it or taste to differentiate and then count my lucky stars that I didn't step in it. So here is a heapin' helping of "Go fuck yourself" and don't be shy about asking for seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.


And it would all be made up.


----------



## Dale Smith

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> And it would all be made up.
Click to expand...


The truth is something trolls like yourself avoid like Hollywood created vampires avoid like sunlight.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Hunter Biden was paid by Burisma. Not taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're beyond fucking brain-dead with that false equivalence fallacy , delusional dale.
> 
> First you present the reality that kickbacks exist. But then you follow up with the unbridled and unconfirmed nonsense that our money was funneled into Burisma, ultimately paying Hunter Biden. There's no proof either way but the evidence suggests not. At some point, the Ukrainian government did provide subsidies to Burisma, but that stopped when they accused Zlochevsky of stealing that money from his company. As with all your conspiracies, you lack any proof whatsoever to demonstrate you're not batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.... but it would be a total waste of time on a joker that still defends "Pocahontas Warren even after she distanced herself from her alleged indigenous "made up" past. The biggest liar and spewer of bullshit is and has always been you and you have some decent competition in that department. You and Joe Blowhard must be related.
Click to expand...

Her DNA test defends her even if you are too stupid to understand it.

As far as how shell companies operate, it's irrelevant since you lack the ability to demonstrate this was the case with Burisma after Hunter Biden joined.

And while I have no doubt you believe you, don't expect others to since you fail miserably to prove the bullshit you post.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're beyond fucking brain-dead with that false equivalence fallacy , delusional dale.
> 
> First you present the reality that kickbacks exist. But then you follow up with the unbridled and unconfirmed nonsense that our money was funneled into Burisma, ultimately paying Hunter Biden. There's no proof either way but the evidence suggests not. At some point, the Ukrainian government did provide subsidies to Burisma, but that stopped when they accused Zlochevsky of stealing that money from his company. As with all your conspiracies, you lack any proof whatsoever to demonstrate you're not batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.... but it would be a total waste of time on a joker that still defends "Pocahontas Warren even after she distanced herself from her alleged indigenous "made up" past. The biggest liar and spewer of bullshit is and has always been you and you have some decent competition in that department. You and Joe Blowhard must be related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her DNA test defends her even if you are too stupid to understand it.
> 
> As far as how shell companies operate, it's irrelevant since you lack the ability to demonstrate this was the case with Burisma after Hunter Biden joined.
> 
> And while I have no doubt you believe you, don't expect others to since you fail miserably to prove the bullshit you post.
Click to expand...


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> And it would all be made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is something trolls like yourself avoid like Hollywood created vampires avoid like sunlight.
Click to expand...


Cmon man. Who do you think you’re fooling with this cocky bullshit?


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're beyond fucking brain-dead with that false equivalence fallacy , delusional dale.
> 
> First you present the reality that kickbacks exist. But then you follow up with the unbridled and unconfirmed nonsense that our money was funneled into Burisma, ultimately paying Hunter Biden. There's no proof either way but the evidence suggests not. At some point, the Ukrainian government did provide subsidies to Burisma, but that stopped when they accused Zlochevsky of stealing that money from his company. As with all your conspiracies, you lack any proof whatsoever to demonstrate you're not batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.... but it would be a total waste of time on a joker that still defends "Pocahontas Warren even after she distanced herself from her alleged indigenous "made up" past. The biggest liar and spewer of bullshit is and has always been you and you have some decent competition in that department. You and Joe Blowhard must be related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her DNA test defends her even if you are too stupid to understand it.
> 
> As far as how shell companies operate, it's irrelevant since you lack the ability to demonstrate this was the case with Burisma after Hunter Biden joined.
> 
> And while I have no doubt you believe you, don't expect others to since you fail miserably to prove the bullshit you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL

You poor thing, you can't even think for yourself.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for his expertise and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're beyond fucking brain-dead with that false equivalence fallacy , delusional dale.
> 
> First you present the reality that kickbacks exist. But then you follow up with the unbridled and unconfirmed nonsense that our money was funneled into Burisma, ultimately paying Hunter Biden. There's no proof either way but the evidence suggests not. At some point, the Ukrainian government did provide subsidies to Burisma, but that stopped when they accused Zlochevsky of stealing that money from his company. As with all your conspiracies, you lack any proof whatsoever to demonstrate you're not batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.... but it would be a total waste of time on a joker that still defends "Pocahontas Warren even after she distanced herself from her alleged indigenous "made up" past. The biggest liar and spewer of bullshit is and has always been you and you have some decent competition in that department. You and Joe Blowhard must be related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her DNA test defends her even if you are too stupid to understand it.
> 
> As far as how shell companies operate, it's irrelevant since you lack the ability to demonstrate this was the case with Burisma after Hunter Biden joined.
> 
> And while I have no doubt you believe you, don't expect others to since you fail miserably to prove the bullshit you post.
Click to expand...



So, Pocahontas Warren alleges that her great, great, great grandmother was a full blooded Cherokee? and the blood tests to check for DNA weren't even that of the Cherokee tribe but an alleged facsimile thereof by testing (snicker) "DNA" samples from Mexico, Peru and Columbia because the Stanford "Professor" wasn't able to use native Cherokee DNA...so he "IMPROVISED" and she is .09 to 1.5 (HOLY SHIT! You can't make this up!!!) "NATIVE AMERICAN!!!!!" and so much so that she could "check off" that box from 1986 to 1994 declaring herself a  MINORITY!!!!!!!!!! Best case
scenario is that SIX generations ago to TEN generations ago, Pocahontas was the descendant many generations removed from a tryst in a tepee after the smoking of a peace pipe and the great hunt with a squaw??? Or was it a buck and a white woman from back in the mid to late 1700's????

OH WAIT! Pocahontas told the story that her parents had to elope because her father's family didn't want him to marry a woman that had Cherokee blood!!!!!!! Let's do the math, shall we? Pocahontas Warren is 69 years old so she was born roughly around 1949...and her "mother", she of the Cherokee bloodline 5 generations removed was born roughly around 1929? So, please, do tell, how in THE fuck did Pocahontas Warren's father's "blue blood" parents know that his bride to be was of Cherokee blood five FUCKING generations removed??????? There was no ancestry.com back in those days, no internet, not much of a wide reaching scope of intelligence agents (not even Pinkertons did that kind of shit of tracing "Indian" bloodlines...but HOLY shit!!! You swallowed Warren's bullshit story that constantly changed and at the end of the day doesn't even correspond with her wildest tales.


Blast from the past over a year a go where I kicked your ass.........keep defending Miss Pochantas, dumb ass. I can keep shoving this up your ass for as long as it takes........

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> And it would all be made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is something trolls like yourself avoid like Hollywood created vampires avoid like sunlight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cmon man. Who do you think you’re fooling with this cocky bullshit?
Click to expand...



Learn where to place a "comma", dipshit. It totally changes the meaning of a sentence. Do you need examples? You prove my contentions of how "dumbed down" the sheeple are.


----------



## colfax_m

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> And it would all be made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is something trolls like yourself avoid like Hollywood created vampires avoid like sunlight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cmon man. Who do you think you’re fooling with this cocky bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn where to place a "comma", dipshit. It totally changes the meaning of a sentence. Do you need examples? You prove my contentions of how "dumbed down" the sheeple are.
Click to expand...


Is that the best you have?


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about all these U.S. tax dollars that went to Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good prop, lil fawn. How this works is that aid in the form of a billion or so federal reserve notes are digitally transferred and funneled into various accounts and through various channels for countries in good standing with USA.INC that "play ball" with them. In exchange for the largesse of these crooks that pull out the "American Express Gold Card" and sign it "USA.INC serfs" where our sweat equity makes good on the backing of this fiat currency. In exchange for their generosity, they receive what is known as "kickbacks" or what is also known (and a new term learned by leftards) as "quid pro quo" aka "You scratch my back and I will scratch yours". Leftards are a tad slow on the uptake so this has to read a bit like a first grade primer without using too many multi-syllable words. Politicians can't just have fiat money dumped into their campaign accounts without the fear of leaving a money trail even though some are either so fucking stupid or so secure in their position that they don't give a fuck.
> 
> So like in Biden's case for example, the money is funneled through a n'er -do-well like a Hunter Biden to the tune of 83K per month (as an example) by laundering dirty money through their "oil and gas" company and suddenly that previously dirty money comes out as pristine as new fallen snow. Lobbyists pay huge bribes in the form of campaign contributions to keep the American Express Gold card maxed out.....no worries, they just extend our credit limit. You really are stupid and willfully ignorant and will defend any corrupt politician as long as they have a "D" by their name. If Bashful Bernie Sanders was going to be the leftard nominee? You would be touting the virtues of Bolshevikism. You are one of the drones in the hive mind also known as collectivism. Thanks for the segue even though some of the terms I used will totally frighten and confuse you...for those that are "awake"? They understand fully and will wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're beyond fucking brain-dead with that false equivalence fallacy , delusional dale.
> 
> First you present the reality that kickbacks exist. But then you follow up with the unbridled and unconfirmed nonsense that our money was funneled into Burisma, ultimately paying Hunter Biden. There's no proof either way but the evidence suggests not. At some point, the Ukrainian government did provide subsidies to Burisma, but that stopped when they accused Zlochevsky of stealing that money from his company. As with all your conspiracies, you lack any proof whatsoever to demonstrate you're not batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could go into a long explanation as to how the funds trickle down and how shell companies work to avoid a money trail and how one hand washes the other, etc, etc.... but it would be a total waste of time on a joker that still defends "Pocahontas Warren even after she distanced herself from her alleged indigenous "made up" past. The biggest liar and spewer of bullshit is and has always been you and you have some decent competition in that department. You and Joe Blowhard must be related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her DNA test defends her even if you are too stupid to understand it.
> 
> As far as how shell companies operate, it's irrelevant since you lack the ability to demonstrate this was the case with Burisma after Hunter Biden joined.
> 
> And while I have no doubt you believe you, don't expect others to since you fail miserably to prove the bullshit you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Pocahontas Warren alleges that her great, great, great grandmother was a full blooded Cherokee? and the blood tests to check for DNA weren't even that of the Cherokee tribe but an alleged facsimile thereof by testing (snicker) "DNA" samples from Mexico, Peru and Columbia because the Stanford "Professor" wasn't able to use native Cherokee DNA...so he "IMPROVISED" and she is .09 to 1.5 (HOLY SHIT! You can't make this up!!!) "NATIVE AMERICAN!!!!!" and so much so that she could "check off" that box from 1986 to 1994 declaring herself a  MINORITY!!!!!!!!!! Best case
> scenario is that SIX generations ago to TEN generations ago, Pocahontas was the descendant many generations removed from a tryst in a tepee after the smoking of a peace pipe and the great hunt with a squaw??? Or was it a buck and a white woman from back in the mid to late 1700's????
> 
> OH WAIT! Pocahontas told the story that her parents had to elope because her father's family didn't want him to marry a woman that had Cherokee blood!!!!!!! Let's do the math, shall we? Pocahontas Warren is 69 years old so she was born roughly around 1949...and her "mother", she of the Cherokee bloodline 5 generations removed was born roughly around 1929? So, please, do tell, how in THE fuck did Pocahontas Warren's father's "blue blood" parents know that his bride to be was of Cherokee blood five FUCKING generations removed??????? There was no ancestry.com back in those days, no internet, not much of a wide reaching scope of intelligence agents (not even Pinkertons did that kind of shit of tracing "Indian" bloodlines...but HOLY shit!!! You swallowed Warren's bullshit story that constantly changed and at the end of the day doesn't even correspond with her wildest tales.
> 
> 
> Blast from the past over a year a go where I kicked your ass.........keep defending Miss Pochantas, dumb ass. I can keep shoving this up your ass for as long as it takes........
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You brain-dead conspiracy nut, that doesn't disqualify her test, which proved she could be 6 generations away from a Native American ancestor -- which very closely matched her life-long claim that it was 5 generations. All she couldn't prove was that great-great-great-grandmother was Cherokee, as she was told by her family. Even that doesn't mean she wasn't Cherokee, only that she couldn't prove it because there is no DNA test for that. Still, she proved she's of Native American lineage.

But I must admit I did get a good laugh at you patting yourself on the back like that.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Learn where to place a "comma", dipshit. It totally changes the meaning of a sentence. Do you need examples? You prove my contentions of how "dumbed down" the sheeple are.


LOLOL

Um, commas go *inside* quotation marks, delusional dale.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

after 8 years of President Joe Biden, we need 8 years of President Hunter Biden

if only Beau was still alive, he should be president after that, my friends!


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> after 8 years of President Joe Biden, we need 8 years of President Hunter Biden
> 
> if only Beau was still alive, he should be president after that, my friends!


----------



## progressive hunter

whats he hiding???

'Essential terms': Amount Hunter Biden will pay for child support kept under seal


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden's Foreign Visits Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200,000, According to Gov’t Database


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Hunter Biden's Foreign Visits Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200,000, According to Gov’t Database


So?

Donald Jr., Eric Trump's trips cost Secret Service $230K in 1 month


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden's Foreign Visits Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200,000, According to Gov’t Database
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Donald Jr., Eric Trump's trips cost Secret Service $230K in 1 month
Click to expand...

using bad behavior to defend bad behavior is just sad,,,

,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden's Foreign Visits Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200,000, According to Gov’t Database
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Donald Jr., Eric Trump's trips cost Secret Service $230K in 1 month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> using bad behavior to defend bad behavior is just sad,,,
> 
> ,,,
Click to expand...

Not as sad as calling out Biden's kid while ignoring Impeached Trump's.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden's Foreign Visits Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200,000, According to Gov’t Database
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Donald Jr., Eric Trump's trips cost Secret Service $230K in 1 month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> using bad behavior to defend bad behavior is just sad,,,
> 
> ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as sad as calling out Biden's kid while ignoring Impeached Trump's.
Click to expand...

when did I ignore it???

I read the article,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden's Foreign Visits Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200,000, According to Gov’t Database
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Donald Jr., Eric Trump's trips cost Secret Service $230K in 1 month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> using bad behavior to defend bad behavior is just sad,,,
> 
> ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as sad as calling out Biden's kid while ignoring Impeached Trump's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I ignore it???
> 
> I read the article,,,
Click to expand...

You said nothing about them until I posted it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden's Foreign Visits Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200,000, According to Gov’t Database
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Donald Jr., Eric Trump's trips cost Secret Service $230K in 1 month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> using bad behavior to defend bad behavior is just sad,,,
> 
> ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as sad as calling out Biden's kid while ignoring Impeached Trump's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I ignore it???
> 
> I read the article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said nothing about them until I posted it.
Click to expand...



well that might be i didnt know the issue existed,,,

but you did ignore my post when you posted yours,,which is typical leftist behavior,,accuse others of what youre doing


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Donald Jr., Eric Trump's trips cost Secret Service $230K in 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> using bad behavior to defend bad behavior is just sad,,,
> 
> ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as sad as calling out Biden's kid while ignoring Impeached Trump's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I ignore it???
> 
> I read the article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said nothing about them until I posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that might be i didnt know the issue existed,,,
> 
> but you did ignore my post when you posted yours,,which is typical leftist behavior,,accuse others of what youre doing
Click to expand...

Then maybe you're just brain-dead to the fact that all kids of presidents and vice presidents get secret service protection. I can't imagine anyone is so stupid not to know that? Or even dumber than stupid to think Biden's kids received such protection but Trump's kids don't.  

And no, I didn't ignore your post. I educated you to the reality that kids of presidents and vice presidents get secret service protection.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> using bad behavior to defend bad behavior is just sad,,,
> 
> ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Not as sad as calling out Biden's kid while ignoring Impeached Trump's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did I ignore it???
> 
> I read the article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said nothing about them until I posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that might be i didnt know the issue existed,,,
> 
> but you did ignore my post when you posted yours,,which is typical leftist behavior,,accuse others of what youre doing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then maybe you're just brain-dead to the fact that all kids of presidents and vice presidents get secret service protection. I can't imagine anyone is so stupid not to know that? Or even dumber than stupid to think Biden's kids received such protection but Trump's kids don't.
> 
> And no, I didn't ignore your post. I educated you to the reality that kids of presidents and vice presidents get secret service protection.
Click to expand...



of course I knew that,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as sad as calling out Biden's kid while ignoring Impeached Trump's.
> 
> 
> 
> when did I ignore it???
> 
> I read the article,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said nothing about them until I posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that might be i didnt know the issue existed,,,
> 
> but you did ignore my post when you posted yours,,which is typical leftist behavior,,accuse others of what youre doing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then maybe you're just brain-dead to the fact that all kids of presidents and vice presidents get secret service protection. I can't imagine anyone is so stupid not to know that? Or even dumber than stupid to think Biden's kids received such protection but Trump's kids don't.
> 
> And no, I didn't ignore your post. I educated you to the reality that kids of presidents and vice presidents get secret service protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course I knew that,,,
Click to expand...

_*"well that might be i didnt know the issue existed,,,"*_


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Still Listed As Board Member Of Chinese Company He Pledged To Resign From In October, Business Records Show
					

Hunter Biden remains listed as a board member of the Chinese private equity firm he had pledged to resign from by the end of October, records show.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Senators clashed over Hunter Biden probe in classified briefing
					

A Senate committee is pressing ahead with an investigation into the former vice president's son even as the coronavirus pandemic rages on.




					www.politico.com


----------



## easyt65

One of the biggest fans of COVID-19 and a continued 's=helter-in-place' order has to be Hunter Biden. 

Dead-Beat Biden begged for more time to respond to the Judge's demand that Biden explain missing the court's deadline to turn over evidence / data of ALL sources of income / money / etc... as part of the court case against him for refusing to pay child support to his daughter, the offspring he had as a result of an affair with a Pole Dancer....

Biden argued that his concern (chuckle) for his pregnant wife during the COVID-19 lock-down was the reason he wanted to continue to ignore the judges order.

I guess he and his lawyers haven't heard of these called 'computers', the 'internet', 'e-mail', tele-conferencing, fax machines.....

The USSC is conducting court via telephone, but Deadbeat Dad Hunter can't even e-mail/fax a judge a copy of documents regarding how much money he was paid by a Ukrainian terrorist/criminal and how much the he was paid for sitting on another nation's company's board...

Stupid....like father, like son.


----------



## Siete

yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

rw's still slobbering on a thread 7 months old -

how fitting


----------



## progressive hunter

Siete said:


> yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> rw's still slobbering on a thread 7 months old -
> 
> how fitting


i WOULD SAY THATS A NICE DEFLECTION,,,BUT IN REALITY ITS JUST SAD,,,


----------



## easyt65

Siete said:


> yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...rw's still slobbering on a thread 7 months old - how fitting



Bwuhahahaha...I hope Democrats and snowflakes like you have been planning and practicing on how to spin the news when Deadbeat Daddy Hunter turns over court-ordered financial records showing he made millions from the criminal Ukrainian and China sitting on boards obtained as a result of daddy being Vice President...


----------



## progressive hunter

Turns out media hero Marie Yovanovitch wasn’t telling the whole truth about Hunter Biden and Burisma during House Ukraine hearings
					

Marie Yovanovitch knew more than she said she knew in Schiff’s Ukraine hearings last November when they were trying to build a case to impeach Trump. Both John Solomon and Congressman Lee Zel…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Audio released of Biden’s quid pro quo with Ukrainian President and it’s not good for Biden…
					

Audio had been released today by the Interfax News Agency of former VP Joe biden congratulating former Ukrainian President Poroshenko on installing a new prosecutor and saying that he’s ready…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Senate Homeland Security Committee approves subpoena for Burisma-linked consulting firm in Biden investigation
					

The Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee on Wednesday voted to subpoena Blue Star Strategies — a company connected to the Ukrainian natural gas firm Burisma Holdings -- as part of the panel’s investigation into Hunter Biden’s role on the board of the firm.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
					

Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.




					justthenews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

progressive hunter said:


> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com


does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???

and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Geraldo Rivera torches Nancy Pelosi for 'brutal hypocrisy' on Hunter Biden probe
					

Fox News correspondent-at-large Geraldo Rivera said on Friday that House Speaker Nancy Pelosi is "guilty of brutal hypocrisy” for criticizing Republican senators' investigation into Hunter Biden’s Ukraine dealings.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
					

The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.




					nypost.com


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

I'm most certainly not reading 104 pages of the nonsense that is without question in this thread, but just want to say any man that is outright wealthy but pleads to a court that he is too poor to pay child support for a child he helped create is not a man at all, and any man who would not step in and tell their son "you're providing for that child" is a pile of shit.

If Democrats had ANY integrity and actually believed ANYTHING they spout they would have demanded the head of both Biden's the moment that went down.

Anyone care to wager how much outrage their would be if Don Jr got a woman pregnant and then refused to pay child support , claiming he was broke, and Don Sr didn't step in and insist that hey provide for the child? Yes, we all know exactly how that would have played out.

Difference is, I would have been disgusted by the Trumps as well.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com











						Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
					

An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
Click to expand...



Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL

That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.

Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
Click to expand...

I don’t have to give anyone the benefit of the doubt. There’s ample congressional testimony to demonstrate that the accusations against Joe Biden are nonsense.

Hunter said that he was probably hired because of his name. At statement which to me seems obvious. Not for access which is all together different. You’re not being completely honest.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
Click to expand...

doesnt take away from the fact the son of the VP worked for one of the most corrupt companies in Ukrain,,,and you cant tell me there isnt nefarious reasons for it,,,


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to give anyone the benefit of the doubt. There’s ample congressional testimony to demonstrate that the accusations against Joe Biden are nonsense.
> 
> Hunter said that he was probably hired because of his name. At statement which to me seems obvious. Not for access which is all together different. You’re not being completely honest.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but I in no way believe you would be as blase if we were talking about Trump instead of Biden, perhaps you should reflect on that and realize that you need to start being a little more fair minded if you don't wish to come across as such.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt take away from the fact the son of the VP worked for one of the most corrupt companies in Ukrain,,,and you cant tell me there isnt nefarious reasons for it,,,
Click to expand...

You can’t tell anything to people who won’t listen.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt take away from the fact the son of the VP worked for one of the most corrupt companies in Ukrain,,,and you cant tell me there isnt nefarious reasons for it,,,
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter unless you can prove his dad did something favorable for Burisma. Otherwise, the worst you can say is it was a conflict of interest.


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
Click to expand...

So what do you want from me exactly?

Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.

Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
Click to expand...


It isn't ,

What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
Click to expand...

Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt take away from the fact the son of the VP worked for one of the most corrupt companies in Ukrain,,,and you cant tell me there isnt nefarious reasons for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter unless you can prove his dad did something favorable for Burisma. Otherwise, the worst you can say is it was a conflict of interest.
Click to expand...

then why do you sound so scared???


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
Click to expand...



Nonsense, he is the son of the Democratic Nominee for President, and fair or unfair a man who can't raise good children shouldn't be entrusted to run this country.

I have a 28 year old son. If he got a woman pregnant and refused to acknowledge the child and help support the child I'd kick his ass.

Failure to parent is exactly why we have so many of the issues we have today.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
Click to expand...

the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
Click to expand...

hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
Click to expand...

Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
Click to expand...

Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
Click to expand...


the Russian collusion? Yep

Totally invented. Hillary Clinton actually bought Russian disnformation and passed it off to our government who pretended is genuine intel , Putin must still be laughing his balls off about that.


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?

Of course I am right.


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
Click to expand...

Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
Click to expand...

there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Russian collusion? Yep
> 
> Totally invented. Hillary Clinton actually bought Russian disnformation and passed it off to our government who pretended is genuine intel , Putin must still be laughing his balls off about that.
Click to expand...

Keep deflecting. It’s hilarious watching y’all desperate to avoid the topic.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

and when did you defend trump and his family???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
Click to expand...

There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
Click to expand...


So that makes him fair game? LOL 

Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and when did you defend trump and his family???
Click to expand...

Trump isn’t a private citizen kiddo.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah

youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
Click to expand...

not him,,,hes one of the biggest liars on the forum,,,


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
Click to expand...

It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
Click to expand...

and youre also a hypocrite,,,


----------



## JustAGuy1

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



It's called an investigation. How long did Mueller's take? Lord man at least practice what your side preached, let it play out.


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
Click to expand...



Scrutiny =/= harassment

I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.

I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
Click to expand...


Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.

The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.









						The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
					

On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…




					thehill.com


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
Click to expand...

Who was caught red handed with insider trading?

Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
Click to expand...

you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
Click to expand...

your ignorance should shows you you need to shut the fuck up and educate yourself before you talk in public,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
Click to expand...

the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,

educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance should shows you you need to shut the fuck up and educate yourself before you talk in public,,,
Click to expand...

I know more about this than you. You’re nothing more than a useful idiot.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
Click to expand...

What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
Click to expand...


You should try reading my posts. I think Congressional investigations are the biggest joke going. I wouldn't hire 90% of those dumb shits to run a child's lemonade stand, but sure let's give them an unlimited budget to run partisan witch hunts. 

I have little doubt that you only care when it's Republicans having investigations.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
Click to expand...

No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
Click to expand...

attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,

did you know most of his proof is government documents???

if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try reading my posts. I think Congressional investigations are the biggest joke going. I wouldn't hire 90% of those dumb shits to run a child's lemonade stand, but sure let's give them an unlimited budget to run partisan witch hunts.
> 
> I have little doubt that you only care when it's Republicans having investigations.
Click to expand...

I don’t have a problem with your opinion and I don’t entirely disagree with it.

But we are talking about Hunter Biden who is being subject to a congressional investigation for political purposes. These aren’t just a joke. They’re potentially a gross abuse of power.


----------



## eddiew

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


There's NOTHING  Republicans love throwing shit against walls


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
Click to expand...

No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
Click to expand...

your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual

colfax_m said:


> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.




You talking about CNN?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt take away from the fact the son of the VP worked for one of the most corrupt companies in Ukrain,,,and you cant tell me there isnt nefarious reasons for it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter unless you can prove his dad did something favorable for Burisma. Otherwise, the worst you can say is it was a conflict of interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why do you sound so scared???
Click to expand...

LOL

Your delusions are noted and laughed at.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
Click to expand...

Is he a private citizen or not?


----------



## Faun

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, he is the son of the Democratic Nominee for President, and fair or unfair a man who can't raise good children shouldn't be entrusted to run this country.
> 
> I have a 28 year old son. If he got a woman pregnant and refused to acknowledge the child and help support the child I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Failure to parent is exactly why we have so many of the issues we have today.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Then throw Impeached Trump out since his son cheated on his wife while she was pregnant.


----------



## colfax_m

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about CNN
Click to expand...

More deflecting. How hard is it for yall to stay on topic? Honestly.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
Click to expand...

hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,


----------



## Faun

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Russian collusion? Yep
> 
> Totally invented. Hillary Clinton actually bought Russian disnformation and passed it off to our government who pretended is genuine intel , Putin must still be laughing his balls off about that.
Click to expand...

Let's see your proof Hillary passed the dossier to our government....


----------



## Faun

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
Click to expand...

LOL

You're barely ever right. You just make up shit that sounds good to you.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
Click to expand...

So what does Congress have to do with that?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
Click to expand...

everything,,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
Click to expand...

Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.


----------



## JustAGuy1

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
Click to expand...


Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
Click to expand...

Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.
Click to expand...

and yet again your ignorance shows its ugly head,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
Click to expand...

its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,

my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,


----------



## colfax_m

JustAGuy1 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.
Click to expand...


Okay. But we’ve had a lot of testimony and no evidence whatsoever of any misconduct by Joe Biden.

If there were, this might be a legitimate investigation but that’s not the case.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
Click to expand...

Hunter Biden isn’t in government.

You’re really bad at this.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet again your ignorance shows its ugly head,,,
Click to expand...

Read the Hill’s review of Solomon’s articles. It demonstrates a lot of which I was talking about.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
Click to expand...

but his father is,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet again your ignorance shows its ugly head,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the Hill’s review of Solomon’s articles. It demonstrates a lot of which I was talking about.
Click to expand...

I did,,,and it doesnt change much of the facts we know to be true,,,


----------



## JustAGuy1

colfax_m said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. But we’ve had a lot of testimony and no evidence whatsoever of any misconduct by Joe Biden.
> 
> If there were, this might be a legitimate investigation but that’s not the case.
Click to expand...


ALL you have is what you've been told by the media. That's it, nothing more.


----------



## colfax_m

JustAGuy1 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. But we’ve had a lot of testimony and no evidence whatsoever of any misconduct by Joe Biden.
> 
> If there were, this might be a legitimate investigation but that’s not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL you have is what you've been told by the media. That's it, nothing more.
Click to expand...

The media? Try congressional testimony. Lots of it.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet again your ignorance shows its ugly head,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the Hill’s review of Solomon’s articles. It demonstrates a lot of which I was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,and it doesnt change much of the facts we know to be true,,,
Click to expand...

The facts don’t say what you want them to say. That’s where Solomon comes in to spin fantasies.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
Click to expand...

Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet again your ignorance shows its ugly head,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the Hill’s review of Solomon’s articles. It demonstrates a lot of which I was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,and it doesnt change much of the facts we know to be true,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts don’t say what you want them to say. That’s where Solomon comes in to spin fantasies.
Click to expand...

so says an anonymous person on the internet,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
Click to expand...

he is,,,,


----------



## JustAGuy1

colfax_m said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. But we’ve had a lot of testimony and no evidence whatsoever of any misconduct by Joe Biden.
> 
> If there were, this might be a legitimate investigation but that’s not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL you have is what you've been told by the media. That's it, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media? Try congressional testimony. Lots of it.
Click to expand...


Got it, all of Trumps people lied, all the Lefties didn't. How very even handed of you.


----------



## colfax_m

JustAGuy1 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. But we’ve had a lot of testimony and no evidence whatsoever of any misconduct by Joe Biden.
> 
> If there were, this might be a legitimate investigation but that’s not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL you have is what you've been told by the media. That's it, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media? Try congressional testimony. Lots of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it, all of Trumps people lied, all the Lefties didn't. How very even handed of you.
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean. Trump refused to let his people testify so I can’t say whether they lied or not. No one who testified said anything about Joe Biden attempting to influence anything on behalf of Hunter Biden.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
Click to expand...

Who is investigating him?


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet again your ignorance shows its ugly head,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the Hill’s review of Solomon’s articles. It demonstrates a lot of which I was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,and it doesnt change much of the facts we know to be true,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts don’t say what you want them to say. That’s where Solomon comes in to spin fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says an anonymous person on the internet,,,
Click to expand...

So says the people that showed Solomon the door.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
Click to expand...

the same people investigating his son,,,

my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the scandal wasnt invented,,,its right there in front of you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was invented alright. The testimony before a Congress amply demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there hasnt been close to enough testimony to say that,,,unless youre trying to hide something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s literally been testimony relating how John Solomon’s reporting has been fabricated lies fed to him by corrupt Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahah
> 
> youre a fucking idiot,,,and a liar,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solomon is a joke. He uncritically repeated info fed to him from Giuliani and Lutsenko which was directly contradicted in Congressional testimony.
> 
> The Hill parted ways with him over the scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hill’s review of John Solomon’s columns on Ukraine
> 
> 
> On Nov. 18, 2019, The Hill announced it was reviewing John Solomon’s opinion columns on Ukraine after State Department diplomats criticized several of those columns during House impeachment h…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you attacking the messenger instead of proving him wrong goes to show youre a fucking liar and a joke,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, read the article. He has been proven wrong numerous times. Lies of omission and commission. Pushing propaganda from corrupt Ukrainians for political purposes. I attack the messenger by demonstrating his message is fabricated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> attacking the messenger doesnt prove the message is wrong,,,
> 
> did you know most of his proof is government documents???
> 
> if they are fake then why hasnt he been arrested for falsifying government documents???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most is his proof is not “government documents”. He doesn’t provide proof. He provides wild stories extrapolated from the smallest grains of truth corroborated by testimony from corrupt officials. He’s not reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is showing ,,,AGAIN,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Solomon’s reporting fell apart over and over. He played a part in the firing of Yovanovich for bullshit reasons, at the behest of a corrupt prosecutor who was scrambling to keep his job as the administration changed hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet again your ignorance shows its ugly head,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the Hill’s review of Solomon’s articles. It demonstrates a lot of which I was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,and it doesnt change much of the facts we know to be true,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts don’t say what you want them to say. That’s where Solomon comes in to spin fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says an anonymous person on the internet,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the people that showed Solomon the door.
Click to expand...

so says you,,,


----------



## JustAGuy1

colfax_m said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. But we’ve had a lot of testimony and no evidence whatsoever of any misconduct by Joe Biden.
> 
> If there were, this might be a legitimate investigation but that’s not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL you have is what you've been told by the media. That's it, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media? Try congressional testimony. Lots of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it, all of Trumps people lied, all the Lefties didn't. How very even handed of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you mean. Trump refused to let his people testify so I can’t say whether they lied or not. No one who testified said anything about Joe Biden attempting to influence anything on behalf of Hunter Biden.
Click to expand...


Seriously? MANY testified in Schiff's illegal basement hearings. 
You actually think those Lefty's that testified ALL told the truth? Not ONE of them would lie to save their collective asses?
Please. Just cut the partisan crap.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
Click to expand...

Who would that be?


----------



## JustAGuy1

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
Click to expand...


The Left seems to be pure as the driven snow in his eyes.


----------



## colfax_m

JustAGuy1 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if there is evidence daddy is involved it doesn't matter. Don't try nd tell me daddy wasn't involved, we don't know that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. But we’ve had a lot of testimony and no evidence whatsoever of any misconduct by Joe Biden.
> 
> If there were, this might be a legitimate investigation but that’s not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL you have is what you've been told by the media. That's it, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media? Try congressional testimony. Lots of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it, all of Trumps people lied, all the Lefties didn't. How very even handed of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you mean. Trump refused to let his people testify so I can’t say whether they lied or not. No one who testified said anything about Joe Biden attempting to influence anything on behalf of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? MANY testified in Schiff's illegal basement hearings.
> You actually think those Lefty's that testified ALL told the truth? Not ONE of them would lie to save their collective asses?
> Please. Just cut the partisan crap.
Click to expand...

A few did, but they had to do so against Trump’s objections.

The point is that none of them testified that Biden did anything wrong. 

So go ahead and say they lied if you want, but at this point, I don’t have anything that says otherwise.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
Click to expand...

my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
Click to expand...

I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.

You’re weak and pathetic.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
Click to expand...

if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,

but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,


----------



## BlindBoo

JustAGuy1 said:


> Seriously? MANY testified in Schiff's illegal basement hearings.



You mean the same room where the Republicans held their secret hearings endlessly and fruitlessly investigated Obama?  The difference is Republicans had seats at the table for every single hearing into Trumps malfeasance.  Not so when Trey Gowdy was the Chair.  He excluded Democrats when it suited him.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
Click to expand...

The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.

Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.

Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
Click to expand...

arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,

for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
Click to expand...

Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.

I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.

I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
Click to expand...

again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,

all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,

what is there to vote on???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
Click to expand...

Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
Click to expand...

bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
Click to expand...

You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.  

I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.

So what did Biden do to enrich his family?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
Click to expand...

its all been posted on this thread,,,
so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
Click to expand...

Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?

You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
Click to expand...

its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,


----------



## JustAGuy1

BlindBoo said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? MANY testified in Schiff's illegal basement hearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the same room where the Republicans held their secret hearings endlessly and fruitlessly investigated Obama?  The difference is Republicans had seats at the table for every single hearing into Trumps malfeasance.  Not so when Trey Gowdy was the Chair.  He excluded Democrats when it suited him.
Click to expand...


Ahhhhh, the "yeah but" defense. Well played sir!!!!!


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
Click to expand...

There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.

But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.
> 
> But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.
Click to expand...

says the anonymous person on the internet,,,


----------



## BlindBoo

JustAGuy1 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? MANY testified in Schiff's illegal basement hearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the same room where the Republicans held their secret hearings endlessly and fruitlessly investigated Obama?  The difference is Republicans had seats at the table for every single hearing into Trumps malfeasance.  Not so when Trey Gowdy was the Chair.  He excluded Democrats when it suited him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, the "yeah but" defense. Well played sir!!!!!
Click to expand...


Nah, Nothing illegal about closed hearings (as every Banana Republican who whined like a bitch about it knew.)  More of a "They lied to you, and you swallowed, again!" reality.  

Nice decoy though.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.
> 
> But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the anonymous person on the internet,,,
Click to expand...

Give it up. You’ve got nothing.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.
> 
> But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the anonymous person on the internet,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up. You’ve got nothing.
Click to expand...

bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.
> 
> But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the anonymous person on the internet,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up. You’ve got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,,
Click to expand...

You’re too scared to even make an argument.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.
> 
> But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the anonymous person on the internet,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up. You’ve got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re too scared to even make an argument.
Click to expand...

argument for what???

all I did was post the latest of news and comment on it,,and truth be told I hope our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family,,,'

but theres a lot of evidence that points in that direction and if true I want the mother fucker put under the prison as I do with any politician thats corrupt for personal gain,,for those where it harmedd the country I want those executed,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.
> 
> But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the anonymous person on the internet,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up. You’ve got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re too scared to even make an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> argument for what???
> 
> all I did was post the latest of news and comment on it,,and truth be told I hope our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family,,,'
> 
> but theres a lot of evidence that points in that direction and if true I want the mother fucker put under the prison as I do with any politician thats corrupt for personal gain,,for those where it harmedd the country I want those executed,,,
Click to expand...

Sure. There’s a lot of evidence. None of which you want to talk about.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ignorant. I know your stories better than you. They’re all BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t even trying at all. You just spout off some nonsense and deflect anytime I ask you a question.
> 
> I don’t know if you’re being dishonest or if you’re just not aware that you’re being used to push a story.
> 
> So what did Biden do to enrich his family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all been posted on this thread,,,
> so if you dont know your ignorance isnt my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Now you don’t want to talk about it? What are you afraid of?
> 
> You brought it up. Tell me, what did Biden do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already been posted,,,your ignorance is not my problem,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s been a lot of BS posted about Biden in this thread. I don’t blame you for not wanting to talk about it. I wouldn’t want to have to defend that nonsense either.
> 
> But this just demonstrates that you know this is all bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the anonymous person on the internet,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up. You’ve got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bless your heart cause you try so hard,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re too scared to even make an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> argument for what???
> 
> all I did was post the latest of news and comment on it,,and truth be told I hope our VP didnt use his office to enrich his family,,,'
> 
> but theres a lot of evidence that points in that direction and if true I want the mother fucker put under the prison as I do with any politician thats corrupt for personal gain,,for those where it harmedd the country I want those executed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. There’s a lot of evidence. None of which you want to talk about.
Click to expand...

I already have,,,you just dont like my POV,,,
that and youre just to ignorant on the subject for a rational discussion,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...

so,,, what???


----------



## Ridgerunner

Faun said:


> So?



Quit showing your intelligence and ...


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why isn’t Joe Biden under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is investigating him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same people investigating his son,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching you struggle to answer the most basic questions and lash out because you can’t.
> 
> You’re weak and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they are that basic you should already know the answer,,,
> 
> but you dont because youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is you’re a liar or an idiot. You make shit up and get mad at me for not believing your lies.
> 
> Senate Homeland Security is investigating Hunter Biden. If they wanted to find out if Joe Biden was using US foreign policy to help his son, they’d be asking people in the State Dept, not subpoenaing documents from a private consulting firm. They’re not looking to the State Dept because most of those people already testified and told all of us this story is bullshit.
> 
> Which is why this has nothing to do with actual corruption but a fishing expedition into the private dealings of his dirt bag son to use against Joe Biden in a campaign year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent you leaving out how joe has used his office to enrich the rest of his family???
> this is a lot bigger than hunter and ukrain,,,
> 
> for someone that doesnt care about the issue you sure have a lot of defense to offer,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so your first story is BS so you’re going to hop to a different story now.
> 
> I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer.
> 
> I care about the issue. I am not going to vote based on my personal opinion of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your ignorance is overwhelming,,,
> 
> all that has been posted on this thread previously,,,
> 
> what is there to vote on???
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dayum, he smoked you.

*colfax_m: *_"I’m going to ask you what Joe Biden did to help his family and you’re going reply with non-answers, insults and expletives. Because you don’t have an answer."_

*progressive hunter: *_Yup, that's exactly what I'm going to do!_​


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine busts $6M bribe scheme for gas company that hired Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> The bribery case has no connection to Vice President Joe Biden's son, Ukrainian investigators said Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine found no evidence against Hunter Biden in case audit: former top prosecutor
> 
> 
> An audit of thousands of old case files by Ukrainian prosecutors found no evidence of wrongdoing on the part of Hunter Biden, the former prosecutor general, who had launched the audit, told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same benefit of the doubt to a Trump right? LOL
> 
> That whole deal was dirty. Hunter even admitted they hired him to get access to his daddy.
> 
> Now , unlike leftists scum I won't immediately jump to illegal, because dirty=/= illegal. But for fuck sakes man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you want from me exactly?
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t a good person. In fact, he’s probably a terrible person. I have no intention of voting for Hunter Biden.
> 
> Why is it necessary to invent a scandal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't ,
> 
> What is necessary is that good people start calling out bullshit behavior from their own, or this country is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is not “my own”. He is nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes something to you or you wouldnt be wasting our time defending him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill defend any private citizen from politically motivated harassment from our government. That’s the kind of corrupt BS that we tried to help fix in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Michael Flynn, amirte?
> 
> Of course I am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael Flynn wasn’t a private citizen. He was NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that makes him fair game? LOL
> 
> Pathetic. here I thought you were actually gonna start being a serious poster, my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes him subject to scrutiny. He’s a public servant. They have obligations to the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scrutiny =/= harassment
> 
> I find it odd that leftists are more upset that Flynn lied during the course of a non investigation than they are about 2 Republican and 2 Democrat Senators being caught red handed committing insider trading with ZERO charges being brought.
> 
> I also find it odd that Republicans don't seem to care about that, , but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was caught red handed with insider trading?
> 
> Congress is trying to investigate Hunter Biden. Tell me what legislative interest they have? There’s no government oversight here given that Hunter is not in government. What’s their purpose other than political harassment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the investigation is about a VP whose son worked for a corrupt company in a foreign land,,,
> 
> educate yourself a little and you wont sound like such a dumbass,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role does Congress have to play investigating a private citizen’s employment in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont you mean the son of a US VP's son???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a private citizen or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes the son of a VP at the time he worked for a corrupt company in a foreign country,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does Congress have to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for you to tell me. So easy that you’re failure to do so would clearly indicate you have no idea and are badly covering for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its their job to investigate corruption in government,,,
> 
> my god youre an ignorant fuck,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden isn’t in government.
> 
> You’re really bad at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but his father is,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so,,, what???
Click to expand...

LOL

Exactly.


----------



## Slade3200

JustAGuy1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called an investigation. How long did Mueller's take? Lord man at least practice what your side preached, let it play out.
Click to expand...

Muller was assigned by a trump appointed Republican. The investigation was validated time and time again by trumps appointed head of the FBI. With that said, it went on for way too long and wasted far too much tax payers money. I haven’t heard one valid reason from anybody credible to investigate Hunter or Joe Biden. It’s all a game for the up coming campaign. You don’t see that?


----------



## progressive hunter

Ken Starr: Why the new Senate probe of Hunter Biden and Ukraine is legitimate
					

A new Republican-led Senate probe into Hunter Biden's service on the board of natural gas company Burisma will serve as "accountability" for a long-running investigation into his family's dealings with Ukraine, former Whitewater Independent Counsel Ken Starr stated Thursday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Secret Service records show which countries have dirt on joe biden and his family...
					

Joe Biden and Hunter Biden made a fortune using Joe's status as Vice President as a means to conduct business in foreign countries......and the smart people in those countries now have all the leverage they need against joe biden if he becomes President......  From Secret Service records we now...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Secret Service guarded Hunter on 411 flights to 29 countries | FreePressers
					

Judicial Watch announced it received records from the U.S. Secret Service showing that, for the first five and a half yea...




					freepressers.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Gordon Chang: Biden Needs to Come Clean About Hunter's China Ties
					

The Democratic Party's presumptive presidential nominee Joe Biden needs to come clean with the American public about China's influence over him due to allegations that his son Hunter sat on the board of a Chinese state-backed private equity firm, Gordon Chang said.




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Pocket-lining Joe is now Mr. 'Strategic Empathy' on China, according to NYT
					

Well, it looks as if the makeover has begun.  Corrupt Joe Biden, who used his office to enrich himself and his family, to say the least, is now the foreign policy maven, particularly on China.  That's the spin from the New York Times,...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Joe Biden Now Criminal Suspect in Ukraine
					

Bribe case involves son Hunter Biden




					www.infowars.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
					

The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.




					newshourfirst.com


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com


Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
Click to expand...

got any proof of that???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
Click to expand...


Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
		


Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
Click to expand...

thats someones opinion not proof,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
Click to expand...

He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.

Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.

Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
Click to expand...

how can you be sure???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
Click to expand...

I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
Click to expand...

you started talking to me,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you started talking to me,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

I replied to your post. Obviously, you got nothing on Hunter Biden like you thought you did.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you started talking to me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I replied to your post. Obviously, you got nothing on Hunter Biden like you thought you did.
Click to expand...

I never said I had anything on him,,,

I just posted information that may or may not be connected to the biden corruption family,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you started talking to me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I replied to your post. Obviously, you got nothing on Hunter Biden like you thought you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had anything on him,,,
> 
> I just posted information that may or may not be connected to the biden corruption family,,,
Click to expand...

Sure ya did. You posted an article about corruption in Ukraine *in the Hunter Biden thread*. If it wasn't meant to be about Hunter Biden, you would have created a new thread for it, relevant to that topic. You also wouldn't have challenged me to show Hunter Biden wasn't involved.

If you can't understand your own posts, how do you expect other to?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you started talking to me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I replied to your post. Obviously, you got nothing on Hunter Biden like you thought you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had anything on him,,,
> 
> I just posted information that may or may not be connected to the biden corruption family,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure ya did. You posted an article about corruption in Ukraine *in the Hunter Biden thread*. If it wasn't meant to be about Hunter Biden, you would have created a new thread for it, relevant to that topic. You also wouldn't have challenged me to show Hunter Biden wasn't involved.
> 
> If you can't understand your own posts, how do you expect other to?
Click to expand...

thanks for your opinion,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you started talking to me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I replied to your post. Obviously, you got nothing on Hunter Biden like you thought you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had anything on him,,,
> 
> I just posted information that may or may not be connected to the biden corruption family,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure ya did. You posted an article about corruption in Ukraine *in the Hunter Biden thread*. If it wasn't meant to be about Hunter Biden, you would have created a new thread for it, relevant to that topic. You also wouldn't have challenged me to show Hunter Biden wasn't involved.
> 
> If you can't understand your own posts, how do you expect other to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,,
Click to expand...

No worries. I understand you're obsessed with Hunter Biden and will post anything about him, or even not about him though you think it's about him, like you just did, because you're too mentally lazy to read your own articles you post.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you started talking to me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I replied to your post. Obviously, you got nothing on Hunter Biden like you thought you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had anything on him,,,
> 
> I just posted information that may or may not be connected to the biden corruption family,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure ya did. You posted an article about corruption in Ukraine *in the Hunter Biden thread*. If it wasn't meant to be about Hunter Biden, you would have created a new thread for it, relevant to that topic. You also wouldn't have challenged me to show Hunter Biden wasn't involved.
> 
> If you can't understand your own posts, how do you expect other to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. I understand you're obsessed with Hunter Biden and will post anything about him, or even not about him though you think it's about him, like you just did, because you're too mentally lazy to read your own articles you post.
Click to expand...

when???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement Arrest Suspects, Seize $6 Million Cash Allegedly Used To Force The End Of Investigations Into Burisma And Hunter Biden - NEWS HOUR FIRST
> 
> 
> The deal Burisma thought they had to drop a probe into the Burisma gas company and involvement with Hunter Biden turned out to be a sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newshourfirst.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the Biden's weren't involved with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any proof of that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to dash your deepest hopes and desires...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/ukraine-corruption-burisma-biden-trump-giuliani/2020/06/14/9ca28342-adb1-11ea-a43b-be9f6494a87d_story.html
> 
> ​Special anti-corruption prosecutor Nazar Kholodnytsky ruled out involvement by Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden or his son, Hunter.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats someones opinion not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not just "someone." He's a special anti-corruption prosecutor and the one who was offered the bribe.
> 
> Of course, you could just read your own article and show how the Biden's are implicated. Especially since neither Biden is involved with Ukraine or Burisma at this time.
> 
> Oh, wait ... no, you can't. Even your article doesn't implicate the Bidens. What a pity you didn't read it or understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing to refute it. Not even your article. What else ya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you started talking to me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I replied to your post. Obviously, you got nothing on Hunter Biden like you thought you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had anything on him,,,
> 
> I just posted information that may or may not be connected to the biden corruption family,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure ya did. You posted an article about corruption in Ukraine *in the Hunter Biden thread*. If it wasn't meant to be about Hunter Biden, you would have created a new thread for it, relevant to that topic. You also wouldn't have challenged me to show Hunter Biden wasn't involved.
> 
> If you can't understand your own posts, how do you expect other to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your opinion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. I understand you're obsessed with Hunter Biden and will post anything about him, or even not about him though you think it's about him, like you just did, because you're too mentally lazy to read your own articles you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when???
Click to expand...






__





						Hunter Biden
					

https://nypost.com/2020/06/13/ukraine-busts-bribe-scheme-for-company-that-hired-hunter-biden/  https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-impeachment-ukraine/ukraine-found-no-evidence-against-hunter-biden-in-case-audit-former-top-prosecutor-idUSKBN23B2RB    Yeah okay cuz you'd give the same...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Airlines
					

A Village of Virginia Trace resident, in a Letter to the Editor, points to the number of flights Hunter Biden made on Air Force 1 and 2 while his father was vice president.




					www.villages-news.com
				






To the Editor:

Have you all seen the latest release from “Judicial Watch,” vis-a-vis Hunter Biden’s flights on Air Force 1 and 2 during just five of the eight years of Joe Biden’s vice presidential term?
You know Ukraine and China, right? But, Hunter flew on private business 411 times to 29 countries – a trip every five days during this five-year period. With full U.S. Secret Service protection. One needs to wonder what really went on.

Gio Linh
Village of Virginia Trace


----------



## progressive hunter

it is fox so it might not be true,,









						Trump campaign releasing Hunter Biden ad as Joe Biden accepts nomination
					

The Trump campaign plans to release a new digital ad targeting Hunter Biden Thursday, the same day his father former Vice President Joe Biden will accept the Democratic party’s nomination for president.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

JUST IN: Leaked Documents Show Tens Of Millions From Ukraine Paid To Kerry, Biden Jr Fund
					

Documents have been discovered that show cash transfers from a Ukrainian gas company to a slush fund operated by several major Democrats. The slush fund is reportedly run by former Secretary of State John Kerry, John Kerry Jr., another Kerry family member and Hunter Biden, Michael Coudrey...




					dailyheadlines.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden's $450,000 Tax Debt Gets Suddenly 'RESOLVED' Despite Claiming NO Income
					

No reporters are asking about the money.




					us24news.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden's deals 'served' China and its military, new documentary claims
					

Hunter Biden’s business dealings in China served the “strategic interests” of the country’s communist government and military — and may have imperiled American national security, a new documentary claims.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Partnered with China Military Contractor Notorious for Stealing US Military Technology to Acquire Michigan Parts Manufacturer
					

In 2015, Hunter’s Bohai Harvest joined forces with the Chinese military contractor; Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), to buy American parts manufacturer; Henniges Automotive. AVIC has been identified as a front for China’s military. Hunter Biden’s partner in the Henniges deal, AVIC...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Biden Slips Up—Reveals Sinister Link To China In Stunning Interview – Sons of 1776
					






					sonsof1776.com


----------



## progressive hunter

NEW BIDEN AUDIO TAPE RELEASED IN UKRAINE Shows VP Trashing Incoming Trump Admin To Foreign Leader, Says He'll Stay Involved In Ukraine After Inauguration, Discusses Jointly Damaging Trump - CD Media
					

NEW BIDEN AUDIO TAPE RELEASED IN UKRAINE Shows VP Trashing Incoming Trump Admin To Foreign Leader, Says He'll Stay Involved In Ukraine After Inauguration, Discusses Jointly Damaging Trump. Biden Saw Trump As Vulnerable To Sabotage.




					creativedestructionmedia.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Batcat

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



Of course helping your relatives out as Joe has often done is not illegal but it sure as hell is unethical. 

How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich though his connections. 








						How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections
					

Political figures have long used their families to route power and benefits for their own self-enrichment. In my new book, “Profiles in Corruption: Abuse of Power by America’s Progressive Elite,” o…




					nypost.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Batcat said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course helping your relatives out as Joe has often done is not illegal but it sure as hell is unethical.
> 
> How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich though his connections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections
> 
> 
> Political figures have long used their families to route power and benefits for their own self-enrichment. In my new book, “Profiles in Corruption: Abuse of Power by America’s Progressive Elite,” o…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
Click to expand...

the way hes done it are very illegal,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

GOP-led committees release interim report on Hunter Biden, Burisma probe
					

The Senate Homeland Security and Finance Committees on Wednesday released an interim report on their monthslong joint investigation into Hunter Biden’s role on the board of Ukrainian natural gas firm Burisma Holdings.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

‘Well, Son of a Bitch’ — Biden in Ukraine Part II
					

This article is from the archive of The New York Sun before the launch of its new website in 2022. The Sun has neither altered nor updated such articles but will seek to correct any errors, mis-categorizations or other problems introduced during transfer.




					www.nysun.com


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

edthecynic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the bidens than it is the documented collusion between the DNC and Ukraine officials to effect the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.
Click to expand...


What documents are you reading? Certainly not the Mueller report. I'm guessing NY times opinion pages.


----------



## BS Filter

Must be time to impeach Trump again, huh.


----------



## progressive hunter

REPORT: Joe Biden under ACTIVE criminal investigation for his role in Russia gate and Ukraine
					

Paul Sperry, who the president loves to retweet, is reporting now that Joe Biden is under an active federal criminal investigation for his role in the 2016 phony Russia investigation that led to sp…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> REPORT: Joe Biden under ACTIVE criminal investigation for his role in Russia gate and Ukraine
> 
> 
> Paul Sperry, who the president loves to retweet, is reporting now that Joe Biden is under an active federal criminal investigation for his role in the 2016 phony Russia investigation that led to sp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


Got anything other than someone claiming that in a tweet?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT: Joe Biden under ACTIVE criminal investigation for his role in Russia gate and Ukraine
> 
> 
> Paul Sperry, who the president loves to retweet, is reporting now that Joe Biden is under an active federal criminal investigation for his role in the 2016 phony Russia investigation that led to sp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got anything other than someone claiming that in a tweet?
Click to expand...

you never were a patient person,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT: Joe Biden under ACTIVE criminal investigation for his role in Russia gate and Ukraine
> 
> 
> Paul Sperry, who the president loves to retweet, is reporting now that Joe Biden is under an active federal criminal investigation for his role in the 2016 phony Russia investigation that led to sp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got anything other than someone claiming that in a tweet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you never were a patient person,,,
Click to expand...

*Translation: *_No, nothing at all._

Thanks for confirming what I already knew.


----------



## progressive hunter

EXCLUSIVE: FBI Stonewalling Congressional Oversight On Hunter Biden
					

The FBI is refusing to provide answers to a congressional inquiry pertaining to Hunter Biden's potentially criminal overseas business activity.




					thefederalist.com
				




9 Oct 2020 ~~ By Trsitan Justice

The FBI is refusing to provide answers to a congressional inquiry pertaining to Hunter Biden’s potentially criminal overseas business activity revealed in a Senate report last month that chronicles the Biden family’s conflicts of interest abroad.
Last week, Ohio Republican Rep. Jim Jordan, who serves as the ranking member on the House Judiciary Committee, demanded the federal law enforcement agency provide answers on what actions it took, if any, upon reports from the Justice Department in 2015 that the owner of the Ukrainian energy firm Burisma paid a $7 million bribe to Ukraine officials to shut down an investigation. Hunter Biden is on Burisma’s board despite no prior experience in the industry.
The existence of such reports from the DOJ became public in the long-anticipated findings released by a three-year Senate investigation spearheaded by Republican Sens. Chuck Grassley of Iowa and Ron Johnson of Wisconsin, who lead the Finance Committee and Homeland Security Committee, respectively.


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden introduced Burisma adviser to VP dad before Ukraine pressure, email shows
					

Hunter Biden introduced his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at a Ukrainian energy firm less than a year before the elder Biden pressured government officials in Ukraine into firing a prosecutor who was investigating the company, according to emails obtained by The Post.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
					

Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden emails under investigation by Senate Homeland Security Committee after hard drive report emerges
					

The Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee is investigating newly released emails that reveal that Hunter Biden introduced his father, former Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at Ukrainian natural gas firm Burisma Holdings in 2015 at Hunter's request.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

the cover up begins,,,










						Facebook reducing distribution of Hunter Biden story in New York Post
					

Facebook and Twitter limited the distribution of a story in the New York Post about a purported email between Hunter Biden and an adviser to a Ukrainian energy company.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


Oh? What did they talk about?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
Click to expand...

exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
Click to expand...

I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
Click to expand...

so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???

if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
Click to expand...

What did Biden lie about?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
Click to expand...

sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,

joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
Click to expand...

So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
Click to expand...

if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,

and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
Click to expand...

Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma. 

So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
Click to expand...

why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
Click to expand...

I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
Click to expand...

if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
Click to expand...

Then you should stop lying.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
Click to expand...

you lied not me,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

[UPDATED] – Fox News says they’ve obtained email sent to Hunter Biden requesting his help as Ukrainian gas company was being probed
					

Fox News has just reported that they’ve obtained another smoking gun email from a Burisma official to Hunter Biden: An email sent to Hunter Biden in 2014 by an official with the Ukrainian gas…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## colfax_m

Facebook moves to limit spread of dubious Biden report
					

Facebook's decision to restrict a thinly reported tabloid story amid a U.S. election comes as the company steps up action against misinformation.




					fortune.com


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> Facebook moves to limit spread of dubious Biden report
> 
> 
> Facebook's decision to restrict a thinly reported tabloid story amid a U.S. election comes as the company steps up action against misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortune.com


can you say censorship???


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
Click to expand...

Oh? What lie did I tell?


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> Facebook moves to limit spread of dubious Biden report
> 
> 
> Facebook's decision to restrict a thinly reported tabloid story amid a U.S. election comes as the company steps up action against misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortune.com


who gives a fuck what Facebook does?


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook moves to limit spread of dubious Biden report
> 
> 
> Facebook's decision to restrict a thinly reported tabloid story amid a U.S. election comes as the company steps up action against misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a fuck what Facebook does?
Click to expand...

Does this story not set off any alarms with you?


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
Click to expand...

Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
Click to expand...

I already told you and you know it,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
Click to expand...

Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
Click to expand...

but you did lie about what I said,,,,

just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Twitter now blocking NY Post bombshell story on Joe and Hunter Biden’s corruption
					

Facebook was first to censor the NY Post smoking gun story on Hunter Biden using his influence to introduce his VP father to a Burisma official. Now Twitter is preventing people from linking or sha…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
Click to expand...

If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
Click to expand...

why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you


----------



## colfax_m

There's so many red alarms for this story, it's nuts.









						Biden Campaign Denies Meeting With Burisma Official for Son
					

The Biden campaign on Wednesday denied a New York Post report that said the former vice president met with a senior official from a Ukrainian energy firm that was at the center of a controversy over the dismissal of a prosecutor investigating the company.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> There's so many red alarms for this story, it's nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Campaign Denies Meeting With Burisma Official for Son
> 
> 
> The Biden campaign on Wednesday denied a New York Post report that said the former vice president met with a senior official from a Ukrainian energy firm that was at the center of a controversy over the dismissal of a prosecutor investigating the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com


well if joes peoples said it didnt happen I guess we can just forget the whole thing,,,NOT!!!


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
Click to expand...

To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
Click to expand...

how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???


----------



## Hutch Starskey

progressive hunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your ignorant mind,,,
Click to expand...




progressive hunter said:


> only in your ignorant mind,,,


LOL....
This didn't age well.
Good job , dope.








						Republican Inquiry Finds No Evidence of Wrongdoing by Biden (Published 2020)
					

The report delivered on Wednesday appeared to be little more than a rehashing of unproven allegations that echoed a Russian disinformation campaign.




					www.google.com


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
Click to expand...

You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
Click to expand...

not really,,,


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
Click to expand...

I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really,,,
Click to expand...

No worries. You made a false claim and now can't back it up. I can live with that. And you lied about Biden, I can live with that too.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. You made a false claim and now can't back it up. I can live with that. And you lied about Biden, I can live with that too.
Click to expand...

what claim did I make that was false???


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
Click to expand...

Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. You made a false claim and now can't back it up. I can live with that. And you lied about Biden, I can live with that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what claim did I make that was false???
Click to expand...

You said Joe Biden lied about discussing Hunter's business dealings based on the email from Pozharskyi that was just released. Then you lied again by falsely claiming I ascribed words to you that you didn't say. That's two lies and the day is still young.


----------



## colfax_m

Faun said:


> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning @progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out @progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.


There's so many reasons to be skeptical of this story, not the least of which is that it dovetails with the specific Russian disinformation campaign against Biden and that it was funneled through the Russian's useful idiot, Giuliani.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning @progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out @progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> 
> 
> There's so many reasons to be skeptical of this story, not the least of which is that it dovetails with the specific Russian disinformation campaign against Biden and that it was funneled through the Russian's useful idiot, Giuliani.
Click to expand...

So now you agree with the Fake News mantra but in 2016 you believed that Trump colluded? LOL

The hypocrisy is strong with this one.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?


No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
Click to expand...

So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets?


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
Click to expand...

Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets?
Click to expand...

Is that what they talked about?


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
Click to expand...

I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they talked about?
Click to expand...

IDK...honestly don't care. Don't trust our fake news media. You and colfax do.


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
Click to expand...

Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK...honestly don't care. Don't trust our fake news media. You and colfax do.
Click to expand...

If you don’t care then why do you keep engaging in threads about it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK...honestly don't care. Don't trust our fake news media. You and colfax do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don’t care then why do you keep engaging in threads about it?
Click to expand...

It helps relieve stress. Very stressful day at work today. But it doesn't impact my life one iota if Biden is schmoozing with the Russians.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
Click to expand...

Only cowards ignore. Fact.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK...honestly don't care. Don't trust our fake news media. You and colfax do.
Click to expand...

What exactly do you _think_ is fake? That Biden said he never discussed Hunter's overseas business with his son? Or that an email was just released from a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for the opportunity to meet his father?

And of course you care. If you truly didn't care, you wouldn't have posted about this.


----------



## colfax_m

Man Who Reportedly Gave Hunter’s Laptop to Rudy Speaks Out in Bizarre Interview
					

John Paul Mac Isaac gave conflicting stories to reporters on Wednesday. He also said he feared for his life, citing the Seth Rich conspiracy.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




This story gets weirder and weirder.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


don't forget dead beat dad that as soon has his brother was buried was fucking his wife


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
Click to expand...

LOL



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Another post I won’t read but will thank you for wasting your time in writing it. LOL



Coward.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
Click to expand...

That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.


----------



## DBA

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
Click to expand...


Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
Click to expand...

There's not much I need to do -- that moron does the heavy lifting in that department.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. You made a false claim and now can't back it up. I can live with that. And you lied about Biden, I can live with that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what claim did I make that was false???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Joe Biden lied about discussing Hunter's business dealings based on the email from Pozharskyi that was just released. Then you lied again by falsely claiming I ascribed words to you that you didn't say. That's two lies and the day is still young.
Click to expand...

what comment was that in???


----------



## Faun

DBA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
Click to expand...

I have no idea why they met or what they talked about. Cool thing is -- neither do you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.
Click to expand...

“Idiot Troll” is subjective. Many here have me on ignore. I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
Click to expand...

correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

DBA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
Click to expand...

Per Faun they were discussing the Pats Jets one sided rivalry.


----------



## Slade3200

DBA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
Click to expand...

Why why why... you don’t know why and I don’t know why, yet you seem to have concluded that it was criminal. However, The people who actually know, Joe Biden and most important for you to understand, the DOJ under Barr... Say all’s good nothing illegal. Let that sink in


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.


Idiots and trolls rarely do.


----------



## DBA

Faun said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why they met or what they talked about. Col thing is -- neither do you.
Click to expand...


That's because you either don't have any common sense or your brainwashing won't allow any thoughts counter to your indoctrination. BTW, since when does it matter if we have actual proof of anything? Trump was impeached by the House without any proof and in fact, proof to the contrary.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. You made a false claim and now can't back it up. I can live with that. And you lied about Biden, I can live with that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what claim did I make that was false???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Joe Biden lied about discussing Hunter's business dealings based on the email from Pozharskyi that was just released. Then you lied again by falsely claiming I ascribed words to you that you didn't say. That's two lies and the day is still young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what comment was that in???
Click to expand...

If I were a lying idiot like you, I would post as you did and bluff my way out of proving my claims by saying, I already showed you. But alas, I'm not. Here you are calling Biden a liar based on that meeting...



progressive hunter said:


> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so *are you concerned why joe lied about it???*


----------



## DBA

Slade3200 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why why why... you don’t know why and I don’t know why, yet you seem to have concluded that it was criminal. However, The people who actually know, Joe Biden and most important for you to understand, the DOJ under Barr... Say all’s good nothing illegal. Let that sink in
Click to expand...


He doesn't have proof. I know that is a foreign concept to liberals, but proof is typically required before legal action can be taken. I guess impeachment without proof is ok, at least for Democrats.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Idiot Troll” is subjective. Many here have me on ignore. I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.
Click to expand...

Based on our conversation yesterday I’d say you are capable of good conversation... there are others that are completely useless to talk to IMO. To each their own


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
Click to expand...

You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per Faun they were discussing the Pats Jets one sided rivalry.
Click to expand...

Great, now you're lying too. In reality, I never said any such thing.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to post.


----------



## Slade3200

DBA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why why why... you don’t know why and I don’t know why, yet you seem to have concluded that it was criminal. However, The people who actually know, Joe Biden and most important for you to understand, the DOJ under Barr... Say all’s good nothing illegal. Let that sink in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have proof. I know that is a foreign concept to liberals, but proof is typically required before legal action can be taken. I guess impeachment without proof is ok, at least for Democrats.
Click to expand...

Thank you. No proof of anything. They have seen much more evidence than us. So stop the whining and stop spread false information and idiotic accusations


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots and trolls rarely do.
Click to expand...

Opinions vary


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Idiot Troll” is subjective. Many here have me on ignore. I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on our conversation yesterday I’d say you are capable of good conversation... there are others that are completely useless to talk to IMO. To each their own
Click to expand...

I just don’t ignore anyone. To me it’s weak sauce. For example colfax is an idiot but I still listen to his diatribes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per Faun they were discussing the Pats Jets one sided rivalry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you're lying too. In reality, I never said any such thing.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to post.
Click to expand...

You agreed with me? That’s what I said and for the 100th time I have never belonged to a political party.


----------



## Faun

DBA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why they met or what they talked about. Col thing is -- neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you either don't have any common sense or your brainwashing won't allow any thoughts counter to your indoctrination. BTW, since when does it matter if we have actual proof of anything? Trump was impeached by the House without any proof and in fact, proof to the contrary.
Click to expand...

Nope, I have an abundance of common sense and not brainwashed either. Maybe you're just projecting because you want Biden to lie. But sadly for you, you don't know what they talked about. So anything you claim they talked about is nothing but your overactive imagination speaking.


----------



## Faun

DBA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why why why... you don’t know why and I don’t know why, yet you seem to have concluded that it was criminal. However, The people who actually know, Joe Biden and most important for you to understand, the DOJ under Barr... Say all’s good nothing illegal. Let that sink in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have proof. I know that is a foreign concept to liberals, but proof is typically required before legal action can be taken. I guess impeachment without proof is ok, at least for Democrats.
Click to expand...

No proof for the impeachment? Of course there was proof. There was Impeached Trump's perfect phone call where he perfectly asked a foreign leader to help his own presidential campaign by investigating a political rival. Which, by the way, Ukraine did after getting aid from Impeached Trump.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> If I were a lying idiot like you, I would post as you did and bluff my way out of proving my claims by saying, I already showed you. But alas, I'm not. Here you are calling Biden a liar based on that meeting...


so you cant tell me what comment # I said that in,,,



if the meeting took place then yes biden lied,,,


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Idiot Troll” is subjective. Many here have me on ignore. I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on our conversation yesterday I’d say you are capable of good conversation... there are others that are completely useless to talk to IMO. To each their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t ignore anyone. To me it’s weak sauce. For example colfax is an idiot but I still listen to his diatribes.
Click to expand...

I did the same thing for the first few years but then realized I was spending more time in pointless arguments with trolls than in substantive debates. I wanted to spend my time engaging in better discussions. Ignore helps filter out the noise.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Hunter invite Pozharskiy to meet Joe? I mean, seriously, the guy flew from the Ukraine to DC just to meet Hunter's dad? If Hunter and Pozharskiy were engaged or dating, meeting the father in-law to be would be one thing, but I don't think that was the case and Joe B wasn't such a star that Pozharskiy just wanted to get his autograph. Use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per Faun they were discussing the Pats Jets one sided rivalry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you're lying too. In reality, I never said any such thing.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agreed with me? That’s what I said and for the 100th time I have never belonged to a political party.
Click to expand...

No, I didn't agree with you. And who said anything about a political party? Do you _think_ "conservative" is a political party??


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a lying idiot like you, I would post as you did and bluff my way out of proving my claims by saying, I already showed you. But alas, I'm not. Here you are calling Biden a liar based on that meeting...
> 
> 
> 
> so you cant tell me what comment # I said that in,,,
> 
> 
> 
> if the meeting took place then yes biden lied,,,
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck -- I linked your lie. Are you confessing you're too retarded to click on a link to find a comment #, if that's what you want to know??


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Idiot Troll” is subjective. Many here have me on ignore. I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on our conversation yesterday I’d say you are capable of good conversation... there are others that are completely useless to talk to IMO. To each their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t ignore anyone. To me it’s weak sauce. For example colfax is an idiot but I still listen to his diatribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same thing for the first few years but then realized I was spending more time in pointless arguments with trolls than in substantive debates. I wanted to spend my time engaging in better discussions. Ignore helps filter out the noise.
Click to expand...

You're a better person than I. I'm just here for the entertainment value. And dayum, are conservatives ever entertaining!


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
Click to expand...

youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,


----------



## colfax_m

DBA said:


> He doesn't have proof. I know that is a foreign concept to liberals, but proof is typically required before legal action can be taken. I guess impeachment without proof is ok, at least for Democrats.


Far from having proof. The entire Biden-Ukraine story is founded on a fundamental lie, that Shokin was after Burisma and Joe went after him.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
Click to expand...

I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
Click to expand...

this is where critical thinking comes into it,,,

sadly you dont have that,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is where critical thinking comes into it,,,
> 
> sadly you dont have that,,,
Click to expand...

LOL

Uhh, no, this is where you either honestly admit you don't know what they were talking about -- or you lie and make something up.


----------



## colfax_m

Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.









						Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
					

A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...




					techcrunch.com
				






The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is where critical thinking comes into it,,,
> 
> sadly you dont have that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uhh, no, this is where you either honestly admit you don't know what they were talking about -- or you lie and make something up.
Click to expand...

or I could use my critical thinking skills and consider all the evidence and come to a rational conclusion,,,


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have proof. I know that is a foreign concept to liberals, but proof is typically required before legal action can be taken. I guess impeachment without proof is ok, at least for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Far from having proof. The entire Biden-Ukraine story is founded on a fundamental lie, that Shokin was after Burisma and Joe went after him.
Click to expand...

didn't stop the dems from RUSSIA.

this is our world now. if one side can make up shit, everyone can.


----------



## progressive hunter

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have proof. I know that is a foreign concept to liberals, but proof is typically required before legal action can be taken. I guess impeachment without proof is ok, at least for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Far from having proof. The entire Biden-Ukraine story is founded on a fundamental lie, that Shokin was after Burisma and Joe went after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't stop the dems from RUSSIA.
> 
> this is our world now. if one side can make up shit, everyone can.
Click to expand...

except you dont have to make things up about dems,,, just give them a few inchs and they will always provide,,,


----------



## JLW

*Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> didn't stop the dems from RUSSIA.
> 
> this is our world now. if one side can make up shit, everyone can.


You sure? Because everyone that's investigated Russian involvement in 2016 knows that they are the ones that hacked the DNC and Podesta to help Trump. 

That's despite the Russian disinformation campaign trying to pin it posthumously on Seth Rich, a story which many on the right believe to this day. 

So I guess we should ask why the right loves falling for Russian disinformation so much?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Idiot Troll” is subjective. Many here have me on ignore. I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on our conversation yesterday I’d say you are capable of good conversation... there are others that are completely useless to talk to IMO. To each their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t ignore anyone. To me it’s weak sauce. For example colfax is an idiot but I still listen to his diatribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same thing for the first few years but then realized I was spending more time in pointless arguments with trolls than in substantive debates. I wanted to spend my time engaging in better discussions. Ignore helps filter out the noise.
Click to expand...

I respect that. For example faun is a troll. But I do not put him on ignore.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
Click to expand...

You agreed with me it was the Pats Jets. Why are you back pedaling?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is where critical thinking comes into it,,,
> 
> sadly you dont have that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uhh, no, this is where you either honestly admit you don't know what they were talking about -- or you lie and make something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or I could use my critical thinking skills and consider all the evidence and come to a rational conclusion,,,
Click to expand...

Evidence??

LOLOL

The only evidence you have is a claim there is an email (not proven to be authentic) which claims to be from a Burisma exec (not proven to be true) where he thanks Hunter Biden for an opportunity to meet his father (doesn't say they actually ultimately met and the Biden camp says they see no such meeting around that time in Joe's calendar) and where nothing in the email describes what they discussed.

It's from that evidence you falsely insinuate they discussed Hunter's overseas business.

That's now 4 lies you've told already; so clearly, making up shit is what you do. Pretending like lying requires critical thinking or results in a rational conclusion is a 5th lie.

And like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to post.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.


Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly,,, and why did joe lie about the meeting???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what did they talk about? "Exactly" doesn't answer that. Do you not know what they talked about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre now admitting it took place but dont know what they talked about???
> 
> if so are you concerned why joe lied about it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Biden lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I thought you were up to date on the issue,,,
> 
> joe said he never discussed hunters overseas business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You don't know what he talked about with the Burisma exec -- so you don't know that Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the meeting took place then joe lied,,,
> 
> and how would I know what was discussed in a meeting I wasnt at???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden didn't say he never met with Burisma employees. In fact, we already know he did because there's a photo of him with Devon Archer. What he actually said was he never discussed Hunter's business. And as you confessed, you have no idea whether or not they discussed Burisma.
> 
> So now we see you lied when you falsely claimed Biden lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you putting words in my mouth I never said???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put no words in your mouth. No same person would go near your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if youre not going to be honest theres no reason to continue this discussion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lied not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What lie did I tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing at my post doesn't indicate whatblie you _think_ I told. You can't say because I didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you and you know it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're lying again which is why you can't say. You falsely claimed I put words in your mouth. I didn't. Which is why you can't say what words you _think_ I put in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you did lie about what I said,,,,
> 
> just look at my comment and then read what you claim I said,,,
> two different things and that change the whole context of my comment,,  you lied,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true, you'd say what words I "put in your mouth." You don't say because you can't say because I didn't. You just can't stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would I say whats right on the screen in front of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify what you're talking about. If you could, you would. Instead, you hide yourself behind your bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you clarify an specific accurate statement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You state what I said that you _think _were words I _"put in your mouth."_ It's pretty simple really and quote obvious why you're categorically refusing to do so -- because I didn't. You lied again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Prog on ignore so I haven’t read the conversation but you calling him a liar sounds about right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first he lied about Biden, falsely claiming Biden lied when he said he never discussed his son's business with him; based on the email released today of a Burisma exec thanking Hunter for an opportunity to meet his father -- but then the idiot admits he doesn't even know if they talked about Hunter's business, meaning progressive hunter lied when he falsely claimed Joe Biden lied. Then when I point out progressive hunter lied, he falsely claimed I put words in his mouth. Now I'm calling him out on the latter and he's playing the _I already told you_ bluff because I didn't ascribe anything to him he hadn't already said. Par for the course with that loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he hasn’t changed much from when I used to talk to him. I reached my Limit of time wasted on his stupidity hence the “ignore”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find him too entertaining to put on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making him look like a fool. He deserves every second of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards ignore. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not a fact. I prefer to engage with intelligent people who can carry on a decent conversation. Idiot trolls are a waste of time. “Ignore” just filters them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Idiot Troll” is subjective. Many here have me on ignore. I dont believe I am an idiot or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on our conversation yesterday I’d say you are capable of good conversation... there are others that are completely useless to talk to IMO. To each their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t ignore anyone. To me it’s weak sauce. For example colfax is an idiot but I still listen to his diatribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same thing for the first few years but then realized I was spending more time in pointless arguments with trolls than in substantive debates. I wanted to spend my time engaging in better discussions. Ignore helps filter out the noise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respect that. For example faun is a troll. But I do not put him on ignore.
Click to expand...

LOL

I already showed where you ignored my posts, ShortBusCoward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is where critical thinking comes into it,,,
> 
> sadly you dont have that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uhh, no, this is where you either honestly admit you don't know what they were talking about -- or you lie and make something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or I could use my critical thinking skills and consider all the evidence and come to a rational conclusion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence??
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The only evidence you have is a claim there is an email (not proven to be authentic) which claims to be from a Burisma exec (not proven to be true) where he thanks Hunter Biden for an opportunity to meet his father (doesn't say they actually ultimately met and the Biden camp says they see no such meeting around that time in Joe's calendar) and where nothing in the email describes what they discussed.
> 
> It's from that evidence you falsely insinuate they discussed Hunter's overseas business.
> 
> That's now 4 lies you've told already; so clearly, making up shit is what you do. Pretending like lying requires critical thinking or results in a rational conclusion is a 5th lie.
> 
> And like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to post.
Click to expand...

Is it a lie that Biden put a lid on his campaign today?


----------



## Faun

Johnlaw said:


> *Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*


That the right is desperately going after Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton reveals they have nothing on Joe.


----------



## JLW

Faun said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*
> 
> 
> 
> That the right is desperately going after Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton reveals they have nothing on Joe.
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
Click to expand...

You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.


----------



## iceberg

Faun said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*
> 
> 
> 
> That the right is desperately going after Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton reveals they have nothing on Joe.
Click to expand...

so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.

god damn y'all are fucking stupid.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agreed with me it was the Pats Jets. Why are you back pedaling?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

You're truly fucking nuts, ShortBus. 

This is your idea of me agreeing with you....

*ShortBus:  *_So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets? _

*Faun:  *_Is that what they talked about?_​


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Joe Biden say he had zero dealings with Hunter's business associates?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He said he never discussed his son's overseas business dealings. You should already know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct,,, and if the meeting took place thats a lie on joes part,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying yet again. Biden is only lying if you can prove they discussed Hunter's overseas business if they met. And you already confessed you can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre right they must have been talking about shoes or something,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they talked about since like you, I wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agreed with me it was the Pats Jets. Why are you back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're truly fucking nuts, ShortBus.
> 
> This is your idea of me agreeing with you....
> 
> *ShortBus:  *_So when he met with the man from Burisma they discussed the Patriots and Jets? _​​*Faun:  *_Is that what they talked about?_​
Click to expand...

yes we can see your 1st grade tactics,,,


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.


Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.

Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.


----------



## JLW

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*
> 
> 
> 
> That the right is desperately going after Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton reveals they have nothing on Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> god damn y'all are fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

We’re talking about fabricated scandals.  You know those. They are here one day and gone as soon as the election is over or those that have investigations that lead nowhere.


----------



## Redcurtain

Why didn his son finally get a job well not really, but have foreign countries funnel his  son millions!?  And why is biden lying and not answering questions?


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*
> 
> 
> 
> That the right is desperately going after Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton reveals they have nothing on Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> god damn y'all are fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

Uh, no, we went after Impeached Trump too.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
Click to expand...

trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,

wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???


----------



## progressive hunter

Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
					

Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
Click to expand...

Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
Click to expand...

Why are you posting that to colfax_m when it was iceberg who brought up Trump?


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com


Does not deny it took place? Are they illiterate?

no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com


So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
Click to expand...

because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you posting that to colfax_m when it was iceberg who brought up Trump?
Click to expand...

none of your business,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
Click to expand...

I didn’t bring up Trump. Take your criticism to the troll who did.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
Click to expand...

I never said I did,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
Click to expand...

But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t bring up Trump. Take your criticism to the troll who did.
Click to expand...

why???


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
Click to expand...

I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
Click to expand...

You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
Click to expand...

OK,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
Click to expand...

I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
Click to expand...

I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.


----------



## iceberg

Faun said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*
> 
> 
> 
> That the right is desperately going after Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton reveals they have nothing on Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> god damn y'all are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no, we went after Impeached Trump too.
Click to expand...

how did that work out for you?


----------



## iceberg

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
Click to expand...

he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
Click to expand...

Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
Click to expand...

I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.

I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
Click to expand...

why???


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
Click to expand...

Great, prove it....


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
Click to expand...

Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.

I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Benghazi, the caravan, Hillary’s e-mails, unmasking, blah, blah, it is always the same Pub crap.  Nobody gives  shit about Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden is only the newest and latest  Boogeyman du jour for Trumpist nut jobs.*
> 
> 
> 
> That the right is desperately going after Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton reveals they have nothing on Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> god damn y'all are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no, we went after Impeached Trump too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how did that work out for you?
Click to expand...

I'll let you know in 3 weeks.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
Click to expand...

leftist suspicions dont over ride the facts being presented,,,

biden has yet to say the meeting didnt take place and has been hiding since it came out,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.
> 
> I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.
Click to expand...

You’re a hypocrite who doesn’t understand basic economics. You also don’t understand logic and you’re weak when it comes to critical thinking. But your worst crime and yes I said crime was putting me on ignore. That is weak.


----------



## progressive hunter

not sure if i posted this yet,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
Click to expand...

Uh, because it's plainly visible.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
Click to expand...

When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
Click to expand...

what is???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
Click to expand...

You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.
> 
> I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a hypocrite who doesn’t understand basic economics. You also don’t understand logic and you’re weak when it comes to critical thinking. But your worst crime and yes I said crime was putting me on ignore. That is weak.
Click to expand...

^^^ trolling


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
Click to expand...

Another hypocrite


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.
> 
> I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a hypocrite who doesn’t understand basic economics. You also don’t understand logic and you’re weak when it comes to critical thinking. But your worst crime and yes I said crime was putting me on ignore. That is weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ trolling
Click to expand...

I am responding to his initial post about me. If that makes me a troll then I embrace it.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.
> 
> I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a hypocrite who doesn’t understand basic economics. You also don’t understand logic and you’re weak when it comes to critical thinking. But your worst crime and yes I said crime was putting me on ignore. That is weak.
Click to expand...


Why do all threads eventually turn into you whining about your feelings?

Should have left a troll like you on ignore.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

So you want to bet on something you can't prove. And who would determine the winner of such a bet?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
Click to expand...

iceberg's post.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.
> 
> I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a hypocrite who doesn’t understand basic economics. You also don’t understand logic and you’re weak when it comes to critical thinking. But your worst crime and yes I said crime was putting me on ignore. That is weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do all threads eventually turn into you whining about your feelings?
> 
> Should have left a troll like you on ignore.
Click to expand...

You don’t know what the word means. Maybe you should have as you are a coward.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
Click to expand...

whos that???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you want to bet on something you can't prove. And who would determine the winner of such a bet?
Click to expand...

I bet Meaning if more proof comes out I win or you win. If nothing comes out it’s a tie. My guess is more will come out. That’s what it means. I hope you knew that and are just trolling but then again you are a waste of life.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
Click to expand...

Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.

Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.
> 
> I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a hypocrite who doesn’t understand basic economics. You also don’t understand logic and you’re weak when it comes to critical thinking. But your worst crime and yes I said crime was putting me on ignore. That is weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do all threads eventually turn into you whining about your feelings?
> 
> Should have left a troll like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word means. Maybe you should have as you are a coward.
Click to expand...

In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internet by posting inflammatory and digressive,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotionalresponses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3]either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.

From Wikipedia.
This describes you perfectly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
Click to expand...

I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.

Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you’re an idiot but I think you’re definitely someone who opens themselves to manipulation by misinformation.
> 
> I think you believe I’m an idiot as a means of defense because you refuse to entertain the idea that you’re subject to manipulation because that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a hypocrite who doesn’t understand basic economics. You also don’t understand logic and you’re weak when it comes to critical thinking. But your worst crime and yes I said crime was putting me on ignore. That is weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do all threads eventually turn into you whining about your feelings?
> 
> Should have left a troll like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word means. Maybe you should have as you are a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internet by posting inflammatory and digressive,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotionalresponses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3]either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> From Wikipedia.
> This describes you perfectly.
Click to expand...

I only seem to provoke you and your ilk like IM2 and Daryl Hunt. Aka pussies. Others seem to enjoy our debates.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you want to bet on something you can't prove. And who would determine the winner of such a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Meaning if more proof comes out I win or you win. If nothing comes out it’s a tie. My guess is more will come out. That’s what it means. I hope you knew that and are just trolling but then again you are a waste of life.
Click to expand...

So I was right, you want to bet on something you can't prove. You didn't say you were waiting for proof -- you implied "common sense" would be the deciding factor.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
Click to expand...

how can you be sure???


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.

So no, you didn’t try.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you want to bet on something you can't prove. And who would determine the winner of such a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Meaning if more proof comes out I win or you win. If nothing comes out it’s a tie. My guess is more will come out. That’s what it means. I hope you knew that and are just trolling but then again you are a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right, you want to bet on something you can't prove. You didn't say you were waiting for proof -- you implied "common sense" would be the deciding factor.
Click to expand...

I said I would not that I am. And yes, I believe more facts will come out. Like me saying I would bet that it’s going to be a cold winter in MA. I cannot Prove it today but by March I ll have The data to prove it. Do you understand? Should I dumb it down further for you, waste of life?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
Click to expand...

No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## skye

The apple never falls far from the tree!  God, what a family!


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
Click to expand...

like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.

have a day.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
Click to expand...

Because I can read.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
Click to expand...

read what???


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you want to bet on something you can't prove. And who would determine the winner of such a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Meaning if more proof comes out I win or you win. If nothing comes out it’s a tie. My guess is more will come out. That’s what it means. I hope you knew that and are just trolling but then again you are a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right, you want to bet on something you can't prove. You didn't say you were waiting for proof -- you implied "common sense" would be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would not that I am. And yes, I believe more facts will come out. Like me saying I would bet that it’s going to be a cold winter in MA. I cannot Prove it today but by March I ll have The data to prove it. Do you understand? Should I dumb it down further for you, waste of life?
Click to expand...

You can't get any dumber. You want to bet you can't prove based on "common sense" that you lack.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
Click to expand...


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.


What benefit have you provided to this topic?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you want to bet on something you can't prove. And who would determine the winner of such a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Meaning if more proof comes out I win or you win. If nothing comes out it’s a tie. My guess is more will come out. That’s what it means. I hope you knew that and are just trolling but then again you are a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right, you want to bet on something you can't prove. You didn't say you were waiting for proof -- you implied "common sense" would be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would not that I am. And yes, I believe more facts will come out. Like me saying I would bet that it’s going to be a cold winter in MA. I cannot Prove it today but by March I ll have The data to prove it. Do you understand? Should I dumb it down further for you, waste of life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't get any dumber. You want to bet you can't prove based on "common sense" that you lack.
Click to expand...

I have already explained the rationale but it went over your empty head, waste of life.


----------



## iceberg

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
Click to expand...

He isn't either.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
Click to expand...

Sadly, that's on you.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
Click to expand...

whats on me???

is it a spider??? I dont like spiders,,,


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
Click to expand...

What benefit are you providing? 

Really wanna play that game, troll boy?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
Click to expand...

PH owns you waste of life. Your lack of deductive reasoning skills is apparent.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: Biden Campaign Does Not Deny Shady Burisma Meeting Took Place
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign did NOT deny a meeting took place between Joe Biden and Burisma board adviser Vadym Pozharskyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You still don't know what they talked about even if there was such a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insinuated they discussed Hunter's overseas businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet money they did. Sometimes you have to follow common sense. Foreign concept to some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say I had proof? I believe that LeBron James is better at basketball than me. Do you I need to play him one on one to prove it to you? Do you not have any common sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So you want to bet on something you can't prove. And who would determine the winner of such a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Meaning if more proof comes out I win or you win. If nothing comes out it’s a tie. My guess is more will come out. That’s what it means. I hope you knew that and are just trolling but then again you are a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right, you want to bet on something you can't prove. You didn't say you were waiting for proof -- you implied "common sense" would be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would not that I am. And yes, I believe more facts will come out. Like me saying I would bet that it’s going to be a cold winter in MA. I cannot Prove it today but by March I ll have The data to prove it. Do you understand? Should I dumb it down further for you, waste of life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't get any dumber. You want to bet you can't prove based on "common sense" that you lack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already explained the rationale but it went over your empty head, waste of life.
Click to expand...

Yes, your rationale was that you would bet they discussed Hunter's overseas business and that "common sense" would determine the outcome.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PH owns you waste of life. Your lack of deductive reasoning skills is apparent.
Click to expand...

LOL

He owes you a dinner after that reach-around.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.

There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats on me???
> 
> is it a spider??? I dont like spiders,,,
Click to expand...

Not understanding my post.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
Click to expand...

Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.

It’s an attempt at a discussion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PH owns you waste of life. Your lack of deductive reasoning skills is apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> He owes you a dinner after that reach-around.
Click to expand...

You’re gay? Biden campaign is not disputing the authenticity of the emails. LOL. More to come. You should purchase deductive reasoning skills for dummies. Poor waste of life. I made you look stupid again.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
Click to expand...

You disavow everything against your side and amplify everything about Trump. 

Ergo, partisan troll. 


Tim pool is liberal but not blind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
Click to expand...

His campaign has stated the email is authentic. Trump said it was fake news and vehemently denied it in the open. Biden hid in the basement. Weak sauce.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats on me???
> 
> is it a spider??? I dont like spiders,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not understanding my post.
Click to expand...

you posted something???

I must have missed it,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disavow everything against your side and amplify everything about Trump.
> 
> Ergo, partisan troll.
> 
> 
> Tim pool is liberal but not blind.
Click to expand...

Colfax is a hypocrite and a coward who put me on ignore. He won’t answer my questions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
Click to expand...

I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disavow everything against your side and amplify everything about Trump.
> 
> Ergo, partisan troll.
> 
> 
> Tim pool is liberal but not blind.
Click to expand...


That’s not trolling, that’s having an opinion.

You don’t see this story as a little fishy?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disavow everything against your side and amplify everything about Trump.
> 
> Ergo, partisan troll.
> 
> 
> Tim pool is liberal but not blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not trolling, that’s having an opinion.
> 
> You don’t see this story as a little fishy?
Click to expand...

Duh. I said that the media in general cannot be trusted. Right or left leaning. But you are a hypocrite who believes leftist media only.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disavow everything against your side and amplify everything about Trump.
> 
> Ergo, partisan troll.
> 
> 
> Tim pool is liberal but not blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not trolling, that’s having an opinion.
> 
> You don’t see this story as a little fishy?
Click to expand...

You ate the Russia crap burger with a golden spork. You have no room to talk.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
Click to expand...

In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disavow everything against your side and amplify everything about Trump.
> 
> Ergo, partisan troll.
> 
> 
> Tim pool is liberal but not blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not trolling, that’s having an opinion.
> 
> You don’t see this story as a little fishy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. I said that the media in general cannot be trusted. Right or left leaning. But you are a hypocrite who believes leftist media only.
Click to expand...

In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory* and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
Click to expand...

A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical thinking about this story leads to serious skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans
> 
> 
> A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techcrunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that a laptop with a video of Hunter Biden smoking crack on it would be given to a random repair shop to recover is absurd. It is years since his drug use and Burisma dealings became a serious issue of international importance, and professionals would long since have taken custody of any relevant hardware or storage. It is beyond the worst operational security in the world to give an unencrypted device with confidential data on it to a third party. It is, however, very much a valid way for someone to make a device _appear_ to be from a person or organization without providing any verification that it is so.
> The repair shop supposedly could not identify Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, as the customer. But the invoice (for $85 — remarkably cheap for diagnosis, recovery, and backup of three damaged Macs) has “Hunter Biden” written right on it, with a phone number and one of the email addresses he reportedly used. It seems unlikely that Hunter Biden’s personal laptop — again, loaded with personal and confidential information, and possibly communications with the VP — would be given to a small repair shop rather (than an Apple Store or vetted dealer) and that shop would be given _his personal details_ for contact. Political operators with large supporting organizations simply don’t do that — though someone else could have.
> Even if they did, the idea that Biden or his assistant or whoever would not return to pick up the laptop or pay for the services is extremely suspicious. Again, these are supposedly the personal devices of someone who communicated regularly with the VP, and whose work had come under intense scrutiny long before they were dropped off. They would not be treated lightly or forgotten. On the other hand, someone who wanted this data to be inspected would do exactly this.
> That the laptops themselves were open and unencrypted is ridiculous. The serial number of the laptop suggests it was a 2017 MacBook Pro, probably running Mojave. Every Mac running Lion or later has easily enabled built-in encryption. It would be unusual for anyone to provide a laptop for repair that had no password or protection whatsoever on its files, let alone a person like Hunter Biden — again, years into efforts to uncover personal data relating to his work in Ukraine. An actor who wanted this data to be discovered _and read_ would leave it unencrypted.
> That this information would be inspected by the repair shop at all is very suspect indeed. Recovery of an ostensibly damaged Mac would likely take the form of cloning the drive and checking its integrity against the original. There is no reason the files or apps themselves would need to be looked at in the course of the work in the first place. Some shops have software that checks file hashes, if they can see them, against a database of known child sex abuse material. And there have been notable breaches of trust where repair staff illicitly accessed the contents of a laptop to get personal data. But there’s really no legitimate reason for this business to inspect the contents of the devices they are working on, let alone share that information with anyone, let alone a partisan operative. The owner, and avid Trump supporter, gave an interview this morning giving inconsistent information on what had happened and suggested he investigated the laptops of his own volition and retained copies for personal protection.
> The data itself is not convincing. The Post has published screenshots of emails instead of the full text with metadata — something you would want to do if you wanted to show they were authentic. For stories with potential political implications, it’s wise to verify.
> Lastly, the fact that a copy was given to Giuliani and Bannon before being handed over to the FBI, and that it is all being published two weeks before the election, lends the whole thing a familiar stink — one you may remember from other pre-election shenanigans in 2016. The choice of the Post as the outlet for distribution is curious as well; one need only to accidentally step on one in the subway to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry list of excuses. Why don’t you just admit that the media lies? Doesn’t fit your leftist narrative, eh Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a childishly simplistic view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I honestly believe you’re a very stupid person and are beneath me. Will you put me on ignore again like a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a troll with a few optional features. but still a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trolls show up to threads with emotional outbursts that have nothing to do with the topic, which is what you’ve done.
> 
> I’ve provided, what 4 or 5 links to stories talking about the suspiciousness of this story. That’s not what a troll does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided fake news to dispute fake news? Logic 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I’m actually discussing the topic instead of trolling.
> 
> Want to discuss the topic or do you have a different agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but you would just cry and put me on ignore again. And I tried. I asked you why you believed the fake news about Trump but now don’t believe the supposed fake news about Biden? Trump also said “fake news” and was out front fighting it. Biden put a lid on his campaign and hid.
> 
> Deductive reasoning skills, which you lack, would make one at least a little suspicious and again you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons to doubt this story are listed in my posts. You said they were “excuses” and didn’t try to address them.
> 
> So no, you didn’t try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Biden put a lid on it. He is nervous. And sure it could be fake news. But you believed all about Trump. Makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn’t he be nervous? Fake news can be very powerful. Doesn’t matter if it’s fabricated. We already know Biden is a target of Russian disinformation. If his campaign isn’t worried about this ongoing threat, they’re not doing their job.
> 
> There’s legitimate reasons to have doubts about this story, none of which you’ve touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disavow everything against your side and amplify everything about Trump.
> 
> Ergo, partisan troll.
> 
> 
> Tim pool is liberal but not blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not trolling, that’s having an opinion.
> 
> You don’t see this story as a little fishy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. I said that the media in general cannot be trusted. Right or left leaning. But you are a hypocrite who believes leftist media only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory* and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
Click to expand...

I broke another one. Why won’t you answer a simple question? Hmmm....lol


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> You ate the Russia crap burger with a golden spork. You have no room to talk.


You mean because I believe Russia hacked the DNC to help Trump?

That’s been confirmed over and over again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
Click to expand...

He won’t answer why he believes questionable leftist media but not questionable rw media. Hmmmm....hypocrisy 101


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ate the Russia crap burger with a golden spork. You have no room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean because I believe Russia hacked the DNC to help Trump?
> 
> That’s been confirmed over and over again.
Click to expand...

Nope you believe Trump conspired with the Russians. Zero proof. And helped how? FB ads? LOL


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ate the Russia crap burger with a golden spork. You have no room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean because I believe Russia hacked the DNC to help Trump?
> 
> That’s been confirmed over and over again.
Click to expand...

And yet we have Hillary email you say fake. 

You never apply the same scrutiny for "your side" so you are a fucking partisan troll. 

Good day.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
Click to expand...

Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
Click to expand...

Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> And yet we have Hillary email you say fake.


What are you even talking about?
What Hillary email did I say was fake?


----------



## HaShev

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


oops!


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?

I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.


----------



## Slade3200

HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> oops!
> View attachment 401654
> View attachment 401656View attachment 401657
Click to expand...

What’s the trick. Nothing new here... just more seasoning on the turd Trumps been trying to sell since he got himself impeached


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
Click to expand...

But you believed the narrative against Trump. Hypocrisy 101. Authentic as stated on ABC news. Guessing it will be online shortly. It’s not Russia it’s Ukraine. You’re a hypocrite.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
Click to expand...

The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....

Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.








						Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
					

Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.




					www.google.com


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PH owns you waste of life. Your lack of deductive reasoning skills is apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> He owes you a dinner after that reach-around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re gay? Biden campaign is not disputing the authenticity of the emails. LOL. More to come. You should purchase deductive reasoning skills for dummies. Poor waste of life. I made you look stupid again.
Click to expand...

No, but your reach-around was. And Biden is disputing the authenticity of the email. He said he has no record of it in his schedule and no such meeting ever took place.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats on me???
> 
> is it a spider??? I dont like spiders,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not understanding my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you posted something???
> 
> I must have missed it,,,
Click to expand...

That too is on you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PH owns you waste of life. Your lack of deductive reasoning skills is apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> He owes you a dinner after that reach-around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re gay? Biden campaign is not disputing the authenticity of the emails. LOL. More to come. You should purchase deductive reasoning skills for dummies. Poor waste of life. I made you look stupid again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but your reach-around was. And Biden is disputing the authenticity of the email. He said he has no record of it in his schedule and no such meeting ever took place.
Click to expand...

Show a link where they dispute the authenticity. Thanks, waste of life. Doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. Not on the calendar? LOL.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
Click to expand...

I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> But you believed the narrative against Trump. Hypocrisy 101. Authentic as stated on ABC news. Guessing it will be online shortly. It’s not Russia it’s Ukraine. You’re a hypocrite.


I believe stories from credible sources that don’t have red flags. I gave you such an example, the Trump Tower Meeting was first reported on in The NY Times.

It’s definitely Russia pushing this story, but they’re using their Ukrainian allies.

See here:








						Treasury Sanctions Russia-Linked Election Interference Actors
					

Washington – Today, the Department of the Treasury’s Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) designated four Russia-linked individuals for attempting to influence the U.S. electoral process. Russia uses a variety of proxies to attempt to sow discord between political parties and drive internal...




					home.treasury.gov
				




Giuliani has been in contact with Derkach.









						Trump’s Lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, Working With Active Russian Agent to Smear Biden
					

Rudy Giuliani claims he didn’t suspect known Russian agent.




					nymag.com
				




And don’t forget:

Russians Hacked Ukrainian Gas Company at Center of Impeachment


----------



## colfax_m

Slade3200 said:


> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing


Pay for access. Not illegal but doesn’t look good. This same Burisma exec was meeting with Volker as well. It’s not the weirdest thing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
Click to expand...

There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats on me???
> 
> is it a spider??? I dont like spiders,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not understanding my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you posted something???
> 
> I must have missed it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too is on you.
Click to expand...

what is??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you believed the narrative against Trump. Hypocrisy 101. Authentic as stated on ABC news. Guessing it will be online shortly. It’s not Russia it’s Ukraine. You’re a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe stories from credible sources that don’t have red flags. I gave you such an example, the Trump Tower Meeting was first reported on in The NY Times.
> 
> It’s definitely Russia pushing this story, but they’re using their Ukrainian allies.
> 
> See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treasury Sanctions Russia-Linked Election Interference Actors
> 
> 
> Washington – Today, the Department of the Treasury’s Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) designated four Russia-linked individuals for attempting to influence the U.S. electoral process. Russia uses a variety of proxies to attempt to sow discord between political parties and drive internal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home.treasury.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuliani has been in contact with Derkach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s Lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, Working With Active Russian Agent to Smear Biden
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani claims he didn’t suspect known Russian agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nymag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don’t forget:
> 
> Russians Hacked Ukrainian Gas Company at Center of Impeachment
Click to expand...

You believe the NYT but not the NY Post? Why would the informant lie? He reported this over a year ago. How do you explain that?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.


But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
Click to expand...

Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You believe the NYT but not the NY Post? Why would the informant lie? He reported this over a year ago. How do you explain that?


He reported what exactly over a year ago?

The informant is a staunch Trump supporter with a penchant for conspiracy. He may not have any idea what he’s into but how a random dude in Delaware gets plugged in with Giuliani’s attorney deserves a little bit more explanation. His conversation with the Daily Beast wasnt all that confidence inspiring.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PH owns you waste of life. Your lack of deductive reasoning skills is apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> He owes you a dinner after that reach-around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re gay? Biden campaign is not disputing the authenticity of the emails. LOL. More to come. You should purchase deductive reasoning skills for dummies. Poor waste of life. I made you look stupid again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but your reach-around was. And Biden is disputing the authenticity of the email. He said he has no record of it in his schedule and no such meeting ever took place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show a link where they dispute the authenticity. Thanks, waste of life. Doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. Not on the calendar? LOL.
Click to expand...

Colfax already posted their response.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe the NYT but not the NY Post? Why would the informant lie? He reported this over a year ago. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> He reported what exactly over a year ago?
> 
> The informant is a staunch Trump supporter with a penchant for conspiracy. He may not have any idea what he’s into but how a random dude in Delaware gets plugged in with Giuliani’s attorney deserves a little bit more explanation. His conversation with the Daily Beast wasnt all that confidence inspiring.
Click to expand...

He gave the laptop to the FBI after seeing emails and pictures. Kept the hard drive copy. When he didn’t hear back for six months he went to Mike Lee. Never heard back and then went to Giuliani. Again 10k+ emails and the Biden campaign is not questioning the authenticity. If it were Trump and Trump jr. you would believe it and FB and Twitter would not block chatter on it. Twitter locked the NYP account. Crazy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PH owns you waste of life. Your lack of deductive reasoning skills is apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> He owes you a dinner after that reach-around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re gay? Biden campaign is not disputing the authenticity of the emails. LOL. More to come. You should purchase deductive reasoning skills for dummies. Poor waste of life. I made you look stupid again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but your reach-around was. And Biden is disputing the authenticity of the email. He said he has no record of it in his schedule and no such meeting ever took place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show a link where they dispute the authenticity. Thanks, waste of life. Doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. Not on the calendar? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colfax already posted their response.
Click to expand...

Emails are authentic. No one is disputing it. Hell there are pictures from the same laptop of Biden in compromising positions. Coincidence?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
Click to expand...

Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so going after all of trumps people meant you had nothing on trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they’re going after Trump too, silly.
> 
> Or did you forget that he’s a target of a criminal investigation in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is not the topic,,, please stop trolling and stick to the topic,,
> 
> wouldnt want to get your comments deleted would you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you complaining about my comment and not the person who brought Trump up in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have a long history of trolling threads and derailing them to make them about trump,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't here. So why are you complaining to him and not to the person (iceberg ) you say is trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see his comment,,, but colfax has a long history of doing it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not believable since iceberg's quote about Trump is plainly visible in colfax_m's post...
> 
> View attachment 401628​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, because it's plainly visible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iceberg's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, his name is in the post. It reads, "iceberg." And his quote about Trump is with it. How have you managed to not Darwin yourself so far being as retarded as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you be sure???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 401643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what youre trying to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats on me???
> 
> is it a spider??? I dont like spiders,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not understanding my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you posted something???
> 
> I must have missed it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too is on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is??
Click to expand...

What you posted.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
Click to expand...

Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe the NYT but not the NY Post? Why would the informant lie? He reported this over a year ago. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> He reported what exactly over a year ago?
> 
> The informant is a staunch Trump supporter with a penchant for conspiracy. He may not have any idea what he’s into but how a random dude in Delaware gets plugged in with Giuliani’s attorney deserves a little bit more explanation. His conversation with the Daily Beast wasnt all that confidence inspiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He gave the laptop to the FBI after seeing emails and pictures. Kept the hard drive copy. When he didn’t hear back for six months he went to Mike Lee. Never heard back and then went to Giuliani. Again 10k+ emails and the Biden campaign is not questioning the authenticity. If it were Trump and Trump jr. you would believe it and FB and Twitter would not block chatter on it. Twitter locked the NYP account. Crazy.
Click to expand...

Did he give the emails to the FBI? Seems like we only have his word on that. He went to Giuliani? Why is he giving Biden’s private information to anyone in the first place?

Biden’s campaign would have no ability to confirm or deny Hunter’s emails but they say the meeting never happened. I thought you said that they confirmed them to be accurate? Is that true or not?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
Click to expand...

The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.

It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe the NYT but not the NY Post? Why would the informant lie? He reported this over a year ago. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> He reported what exactly over a year ago?
> 
> The informant is a staunch Trump supporter with a penchant for conspiracy. He may not have any idea what he’s into but how a random dude in Delaware gets plugged in with Giuliani’s attorney deserves a little bit more explanation. His conversation with the Daily Beast wasnt all that confidence inspiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He gave the laptop to the FBI after seeing emails and pictures. Kept the hard drive copy. When he didn’t hear back for six months he went to Mike Lee. Never heard back and then went to Giuliani. Again 10k+ emails and the Biden campaign is not questioning the authenticity. If it were Trump and Trump jr. you would believe it and FB and Twitter would not block chatter on it. Twitter locked the NYP account. Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he give the emails to the FBI? Seems like we only have his word on that. He went to Giuliani? Why is he giving Biden’s private information to anyone in the first place?
> 
> Biden’s campaign would have no ability to confirm or deny Hunter’s emails but they say the meeting never happened. I thought you said that they confirmed them to be accurate? Is that true or not?
Click to expand...

He did it because he is a conspiracy nut and was scared for his life. Same laptop has 100s of pictures with Biden in compromising positions. Coincidence? LOL

They are lying. Meeting obviously happened. Don’t care but don’t be hypocrites. Their defense is that it’s not in his official calendar. Duh. Even an idiot like Biden would not put it in his calendar and there are other emails and pictures. This is just the tip of the iceberg. It’s hilarious. Biden is cooked. Comey part 2.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
Click to expand...

Twitter can do whatever the hell it wants. I think that whole business is a joke. Don’t like it? Then don’t use it.

what exactly did Biden say that you think he is lying about. Can you post the quote?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
Click to expand...

He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twitter can do whatever the hell it wants. I think that whole business is a joke. Don’t like it? Then don’t use it.
> 
> what exactly did Biden say that you think he is lying about. Can you post the quote?
Click to expand...

It’s in this thread along with a video. Google it if you want to see it. Twitter can do as it wishes but should be regulated as such. Says they are like AT&T. But if you and I are on the phone the phone company doesn’t sensor my speech. Twitter cannot have it both ways.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twitter can do whatever the hell it wants. I think that whole business is a joke. Don’t like it? Then don’t use it.
> 
> what exactly did Biden say that you think he is lying about. Can you post the quote?
Click to expand...






__





						hunter biden laptop picture - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




On his laptop


----------



## Flopper

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
Click to expand...

The problem republicans have is there is no reasonable defense for Donald Trump's denial and downplaying coronavirus which has resulted in over 215,000 American deaths other than discrediting medical researchers which is going over like a lead balloon.  Since Trump's actions on coronavirus are undefendable, so they have to attack.  Thus they resurrect Hillary emails which voters have about zero interest in because she is not running for president.  That leaves us with an accusation of Biden lying about a car accident that killed his wife about 50 years ago that has just generated sympathy for Biden.  Republicans have now launched an attack again on Hunter Biden's dealings in the Ukraine that a Republican inquiry found no wrong doing.  All this is doing is reminding voters of Trump's confession of attempting to trade weapons for dirt on Hunter Biden which lead to the Trump impeachment.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
Click to expand...

Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...






... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.

And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
Click to expand...

You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??

This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Flopper said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem republicans have is there is no reasonable defense for Donald Trump's denial and downplaying coronavirus which has resulted in over 215,000 American deaths other than discrediting medical researchers which is going over like a lead balloon.  Since Trump's actions on coronavirus are undefendable, so they have to attack.  Thus they resurrect Hillary emails which voters have about zero interest in because she is not running for president.  That leaves us with an accusation of Biden lying about a car accident that killed his wife about 50 years ago that has just generated sympathy for Biden.  Republicans have now launched an attack again on Hunter Biden's dealings in the Ukraine that a Republican inquiry found no wrong doing.  All this is doing is reminding voters of Trump confession of attempting to trade weapons for dirt on Hunter Biden which lead to the Trump impeachment.
Click to expand...

I can defend it easily but that’s not what the thread is about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
Click to expand...

He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

When does the left trot out the old "I didn't inhale" excuse again?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twitter can do whatever the hell it wants. I think that whole business is a joke. Don’t like it? Then don’t use it.
> 
> what exactly did Biden say that you think he is lying about. Can you post the quote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s in this thread along with a video. Google it if you want to see it. Twitter can do as it wishes but should be regulated as such. Says they are like AT&T. But if you and I are on the phone the phone company doesn’t sensor my speech. Twitter cannot have it both ways.
Click to expand...

I have looked it up. I haven’t found the lie


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
Click to expand...

Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twitter can do whatever the hell it wants. I think that whole business is a joke. Don’t like it? Then don’t use it.
> 
> what exactly did Biden say that you think he is lying about. Can you post the quote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s in this thread along with a video. Google it if you want to see it. Twitter can do as it wishes but should be regulated as such. Says they are like AT&T. But if you and I are on the phone the phone company doesn’t sensor my speech. Twitter cannot have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have looked it up. I haven’t found the lie
Click to expand...

So you don’t believe Biden discussed business dealings of Hunter with Burisma? OK....


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
Click to expand...

Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
Click to expand...

It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
Click to expand...

I beg to differ. I think many people cared when it happened and happens to trump and I think they constantly make a stink of it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
Click to expand...

You said two things. First you said...

_"Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma"_​
... but you have no proof he ever said that. Secondly you said...

_"or ever discussed Hunters business dealings."_​
... and you have no proof he ever did.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
Click to expand...

I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He did it because he is a conspiracy nut and was scared for his life. Same laptop has 100s of pictures with Biden in compromising positions. Coincidence? LOL
> 
> They are lying. Meeting obviously happened. Don’t care but don’t be hypocrites. Their defense is that it’s not in his official calendar. Duh. Even an idiot like Biden would not put it in his calendar and there are other emails and pictures. This is just the tip of the iceberg. It’s hilarious. Biden is cooked. Comey part 2.


Yeah, coincidence. Someone who may or may not have been Hunter Biden (because the computer repair man is legally blind or something?) dropped off a laptop with extremely compromising files on it and never picks it up leaving it in the hands of a right wing conspiracy nut?

Coincidences indeed.

The meeting obviously happened? And you're basing this on what exactly?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ. I think many people cared when it happened and happens to trump and I think they constantly make a stink of it.
Click to expand...

No one cared the sources were flimsy and biased. Stop it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said two things. First you said...
> 
> _"Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma"_​
> ... but you have no proof he ever said that. Secondly you said...
> 
> _"or ever discussed Hunters business dealings."_​
> ... and you have no proof he ever did.
Click to expand...

Discussed shit with Burisma my error


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
Click to expand...

Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax


----------



## Flopper

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem republicans have is there is no reasonable defense for Donald Trump's denial and downplaying coronavirus which has resulted in over 215,000 American deaths other than discrediting medical researchers which is going over like a lead balloon.  Since Trump's actions on coronavirus are undefendable, so they have to attack.  Thus they resurrect Hillary emails which voters have about zero interest in because she is not running for president.  That leaves us with an accusation of Biden lying about a car accident that killed his wife about 50 years ago that has just generated sympathy for Biden.  Republicans have now launched an attack again on Hunter Biden's dealings in the Ukraine that a Republican inquiry found no wrong doing.  All this is doing is reminding voters of Trump confession of attempting to trade weapons for dirt on Hunter Biden which lead to the Trump impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can defend it easily but that’s not what the thread is about.
Click to expand...

If they had any defense for Trump's lack of management of the epidemic which is a top issue with voters, there would be no need to bring up a conspiracy theory involving Biden's son and the Ukraine.  To do so will lead directly to Trump's attempt to trade weapons for dirt on Biden which lead to the impeachment, not an issue the Trump campaign wants to dwell on.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Flopper said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem republicans have is there is no reasonable defense for Donald Trump's denial and downplaying coronavirus which has resulted in over 215,000 American deaths other than discrediting medical researchers which is going over like a lead balloon.  Since Trump's actions on coronavirus are undefendable, so they have to attack.  Thus they resurrect Hillary emails which voters have about zero interest in because she is not running for president.  That leaves us with an accusation of Biden lying about a car accident that killed his wife about 50 years ago that has just generated sympathy for Biden.  Republicans have now launched an attack again on Hunter Biden's dealings in the Ukraine that a Republican inquiry found no wrong doing.  All this is doing is reminding voters of Trump confession of attempting to trade weapons for dirt on Hunter Biden which lead to the Trump impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can defend it easily but that’s not what the thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they had any defense for Trump's lack of management of the epidemic which is a top issue with voters, there would be no need to bring up a conspiracy theory involving Biden's son and the Ukraine.  To do so will lead directly to Trump attempt to trade weapons for dirt on Biden which lead to the impeachment, not an issue the Trump campaign wants to dwell on.
Click to expand...

Both can be right. You’re incorrect. Trump did a great job. You’re just jealous.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
Click to expand...

Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.


The legitimate news media didn't publish the dossier because it was so dodgy. You realize this actually is a point against your argument?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> 
> 
> The legitimate news media didn't publish the dossier because it was so dodgy. You realize this actually is a point against your argument?
Click to expand...

Yet they all stated Trump was guilty. Dodgy? Are you British?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> 
> 
> The legitimate news media didn't publish the dossier because it was so dodgy. You realize this actually is a point against your argument?
Click to expand...

What legitimate news media? Name it. FB and Twitter are blatantly biased


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
Click to expand...

Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
Click to expand...

If this were Trump and Don Jr you d be lauding this.


----------



## Redcurtain

The crackhead just took his father out.. lol


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yet they all stated Trump was guilty. Dodgy? Are you British?


This is a baseless statement but I imagine it's so ingrained in your belief system that you'll get extremely upset if I push you on it.

The NY Times did not state that Trump was guilty. Neither did The Washington Post. They published legitimate articles the vast, vast majority of which were true. For example, they broke the story about the Trump Tower Meeting. True. They broke the story about Clinton's private server too. True.

They did not publish the dossier because it was not anywhere close to being able to be verified. That's responsible media.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What legitimate news media? Name it. FB and Twitter are blatantly biased


FB and Twitter aren't news media, goof. Anyone who gets their news from Facebook is not terribly sophisticated.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this were Trump and Don Jr you d be lauding this.
Click to expand...

Now you’re just making more shit up from your overactive imagination.  

Try quoting me actually saying something hypocritical...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they all stated Trump was guilty. Dodgy? Are you British?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baseless statement but I imagine it's so ingrained in your belief system that you'll get extremely upset if I push you on it.
> 
> The NY Times did not state that Trump was guilty. Neither did The Washington Post. They published legitimate articles the vast, vast majority of which were true. For example, they broke the story about the Trump Tower Meeting. True. They broke the story about Clinton's private server too. True.
> 
> They did not publish the dossier because it was not anywhere close to being able to be verified. That's responsible media.
Click to expand...

Yet the dossier and the FISA was used to spy. Interesting.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What legitimate news media? Name it. FB and Twitter are blatantly biased
> 
> 
> 
> FB and Twitter aren't news media, goof. Anyone who gets their news from Facebook is not terribly sophisticated.
Click to expand...

Yet that’s what the election interference is based on. FB ads. Who is the goof? You British? Yes or
No?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
Click to expand...

So? What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## skye

just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!

LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father


what a POS!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
Click to expand...

That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yet that’s what the election interference is based on. FB ads. Who is the goof? You British? Yes or
> No?


No, the election interference goes well beyond FB ads. You can read more about the involvement in the campaign here:


			https://www.justice.gov/storage/report.pdf
		




			https://www.intelligence.senate.gov/sites/default/files/documents/Report_Volume2.pdf
		


I prefer the Lawfare podcast, last year they did a really great in depth review of the Mueller report.









						Introducing “The Report”: A Podcast Series from Lawfare
					

For the past several weeks, a group of us has been working on a project to tell the story of the Mueller Report in an accessible form. The Mueller Report tells a heck of a story, a bunch of incredible stories, actually. But it does so in a form that’s hard for a lot of people to take in. It’s...




					www.lawfareblog.com
				




And this doesn't even have anything to do with the topic.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yet the dossier and the FISA was used to spy. Interesting.


It was, in part, to spy on one person, the existence of which was not made public until well after the election as part of a much larger counterintelligence investigation into a very real involvement of Russia in our political system. 

But the point being that your complaint of the news media not being very reliable is contradicted by the fact that something like the Russia dossier was never published by them.


----------



## bripat9643

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What legitimate news media? Name it. FB and Twitter are blatantly biased
> 
> 
> 
> FB and Twitter aren't news media, goof. Anyone who gets their news from Facebook is not terribly sophisticated.
Click to expand...

Twitter is a more credible source than CNN, but that isn't saying much.


----------



## Redcurtain

skye said:


> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734


What a loser family


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
Click to expand...

I really don’t care if you call me a hypocrite. I’d much rather talk about the subject at hand. So if you need to divert to make the point that I’m a hypocrite then can I just concede that argument to you now? State I’m a hypocrite. And then be done with that diversion for future conversations so we can stay on point?


----------



## skye

Redcurtain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> What a loser family
Click to expand...


I agree!   They hardly come worse than them.


----------



## Slade3200

skye said:


> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734


Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.


----------



## Redcurtain

Slade3200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
Click to expand...

Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it


----------



## skye

Slade3200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
Click to expand...



oh yes, but this IS a Hunter thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet that’s what the election interference is based on. FB ads. Who is the goof? You British? Yes or
> No?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the election interference goes well beyond FB ads. You can read more about the involvement in the campaign here:
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/storage/report.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.intelligence.senate.gov/sites/default/files/documents/Report_Volume2.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the Lawfare podcast, last year they did a really great in depth review of the Mueller report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing “The Report”: A Podcast Series from Lawfare
> 
> 
> For the past several weeks, a group of us has been working on a project to tell the story of the Mueller Report in an accessible form. The Mueller Report tells a heck of a story, a bunch of incredible stories, actually. But it does so in a form that’s hard for a lot of people to take in. It’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawfareblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this doesn't even have anything to do with the topic.
Click to expand...

Yes or no? Are you British?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
Click to expand...

I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the dossier and the FISA was used to spy. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> It was, in part, to spy on one person, the existence of which was not made public until well after the election as part of a much larger counterintelligence investigation into a very real involvement of Russia in our political system.
> 
> But the point being that your complaint of the news media not being very reliable is contradicted by the fact that something like the Russia dossier was never published by them.
Click to expand...

But they vilified Trump as guilty and you know it’s true


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don’t care if you call me a hypocrite. I’d much rather talk about the subject at hand. So if you need to divert to make the point that I’m a hypocrite then can I just concede that argument to you now? State I’m a hypocrite. And then be done with that diversion for future conversations so we can stay on point?
Click to expand...

You are and so is our media and so are FB and Twitter. That’s the problem


----------



## Slade3200

Redcurtain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
Click to expand...

There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
Click to expand...

So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
Click to expand...

Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting


----------



## colfax_m

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/10/14/hunter-bidens-alleged-laptop-an-explainer/
		


The former vice president has said he did not discuss Burisma with his son. *The email is not specific about the nature of the meeting and is written in a way that it could be talking about a possible future meeting. *Nevertheless, Republicans have long sought to tie the vice president to his son’s business interests, even launching a Senate investigation, so any indication that the vice president helped his son could be politically damaging. The New York Post claimed it was a “smoking-gun email.”


----------



## Redcurtain

Slade3200 said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
Click to expand...

High on crack? Id think so .. stop crying


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/10/14/hunter-bidens-alleged-laptop-an-explainer/
> 
> 
> 
> The former vice president has said he did not discuss Burisma with his son. *The email is not specific about the nature of the meeting and is written in a way that it could be talking about a possible future meeting. *Nevertheless, Republicans have long sought to tie the vice president to his son’s business interests, even launching a Senate investigation, so any indication that the vice president helped his son could be politically damaging. The New York Post claimed it was a “smoking-gun email.”


Yep. They discussed the Pats Jets rivalry. So you’re a Brit. Stop interfering in our elections.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> But they vilified Trump as guilty and you know it’s true


“You know it’s true” isn’t an extremely weak argument if it can even be called that.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. They discussed the Pats Jets rivalry. So you’re a Brit. Stop interfering in our elections.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Redcurtain

I bet joe called hunter.. pissed off lol


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this were Trump and Don Jr you d be lauding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you’re just making more shit up from your overactive imagination.
> 
> Try quoting me actually saying something hypocritical...
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They discussed the Pats Jets rivalry. So you’re a Brit. Stop interfering in our elections.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

That you’re British. Don’t play coy. Stop interfering in our elections. Swear on your life you’re not British and I ll apologize to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this were Trump and Don Jr you d be lauding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you’re just making more shit up from your overactive imagination.
> 
> Try quoting me actually saying something hypocritical...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
Click to expand...

Waste of Life, stop trolling. Hypocrite


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
Click to expand...

How on Earth does this story fuck Biden? 

What's fucked is your head.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That you’re British. Don’t play coy. Stop interfering in our elections. Swear on your life you’re not British and I ll apologize to you.


You're acting like a lunatic.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
Click to expand...

Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How on Earth does this story fuck Biden?
> 
> What's fucked is your head.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm....figure it out. Maybe ask someone with a brain.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
Click to expand...

what office is he running for???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
Click to expand...

I d vote for him over his senile dad who got him a job and lied for him.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this were Trump and Don Jr you d be lauding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you’re just making more shit up from your overactive imagination.
> 
> Try quoting me actually saying something hypocritical...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of Life, stop trolling. Hypocrite
Click to expand...

LOL

You made a false claim about me... couldn't back it up when challenged... and now you’re cowering away from it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I d vote for him over his senile dad who got him a job and lied for him.
Click to expand...

Too bad you can't prove that ShortBus. If you could, you'd be a hero of the conservative political party.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this were Trump and Don Jr you d be lauding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you’re just making more shit up from your overactive imagination.
> 
> Try quoting me actually saying something hypocritical...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of Life, stop trolling. Hypocrite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You made a false claim about me... couldn't back it up when challenged... and now you’re cowering away from it.
Click to expand...

I backed it up


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I d vote for him over his senile dad who got him a job and lied for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't prove that ShortBus. If you could, you'd be a hero of the conservative political party.
Click to expand...

Common sense goes a long way. You should invest in some. What do you think they discussed? One of the emails certainly gave you a hint.


----------



## Dogbiscuit

Im beginning to wonder if there will ever be consequences for some of these criminals, including Hunter.


----------



## skye

flash flash flash ......*NEWS FLASH* lol


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How on Earth does this story fuck Biden?
> 
> What's fucked is your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm....figure it out. Maybe ask someone with a brain.
Click to expand...

Ok, since that rules you out... Slade3200 or colfax_m, how does this story fuck Biden?


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
Click to expand...

None.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How on Earth does this story fuck Biden?
> 
> What's fucked is your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm....figure it out. Maybe ask someone with a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, since that rules you out... Slade3200 or colfax_m, how does this story fuck Biden?
Click to expand...

Votes....he ll lose many. This is just the top of the iceberg. You have zero deductive reasoning skills.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
Click to expand...

so why would he vote for him???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
Click to expand...

LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What hypocrisy on my part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this were Trump and Don Jr you d be lauding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you’re just making more shit up from your overactive imagination.
> 
> Try quoting me actually saying something hypocritical...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of Life, stop trolling. Hypocrite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You made a false claim about me... couldn't back it up when challenged... and now you’re cowering away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I backed it up
Click to expand...

Nope, you didn't. That's why I posted _<crickets>_, indicating you didn't answer.


----------



## basquebromance

good luck!


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.
Click to expand...

LOL

Like i said, you're fucked in the head, ShortBus. That's evident in your belief that I took it literally.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so why would he vote for him???
Click to expand...

Ask him.


----------



## skye

Rotten to the core.   

That's what the Bidens are

End of story.


----------



## Slade3200

skye said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, but this IS a Hunter thread.
Click to expand...

I’m well aware, I started it last year


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don’t care if you call me a hypocrite. I’d much rather talk about the subject at hand. So if you need to divert to make the point that I’m a hypocrite then can I just concede that argument to you now? State I’m a hypocrite. And then be done with that diversion for future conversations so we can stay on point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are and so is our media and so are FB and Twitter. That’s the problem
Click to expand...

Sorry. Life’s tough


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so why would he vote for him???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him.
Click to expand...

who??? hunter??


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
Click to expand...

How is Biden fucked?! Haha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like i said, you're fucked in the head, ShortBus. That's evident in your belief that I took it literally.
Click to expand...

You take everything literally. You have some mental disorder. Waste of Life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, but this IS a Hunter thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m well aware, I started it last year
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don’t care if you call me a hypocrite. I’d much rather talk about the subject at hand. So if you need to divert to make the point that I’m a hypocrite then can I just concede that argument to you now? State I’m a hypocrite. And then be done with that diversion for future conversations so we can stay on point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are and so is our media and so are FB and Twitter. That’s the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. Life’s tough
Click to expand...

LOL it is if you’re a Trump hating Democrat. He is winning a 2nd term now. Ouch.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
Click to expand...

Crack pipe??? What in the hell are you talking about?  And how is this getting interesting?! You’re pulling up old crap and pretending like you discovered something new. Is this a joke?


----------



## progressive hunter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like i said, you're fucked in the head, ShortBus. That's evident in your belief that I took it literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take everything literally. You have some mental disorder. Waste of Life.
Click to expand...

he just believes in keeping the troll alive regardless of how pathetic he looks,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Biden fucked?! Haha
Click to expand...

Same way HRC was after Comey reopened the investigation. You knew that and decided to play coy anyway. You going to put me on ignore now? Like Cowardly Colfax.


----------



## Redcurtain

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe??? What in the hell are you talking about?  And how is this getting interesting?! You’re pulling up old crap and pretending like you discovered something new. Is this a joke?
Click to expand...

There’s video of him on the laptop doing crack and banging ugly hooker


----------



## colfax_m

Slade3200 said:


> How is Biden fucked?! Haha


Who knows? These stories are unpredictable. It doesn't matter what the truth is, only what the narrative is.


----------



## Slade3200

Dogbiscuit said:


> Im beginning to wonder if there will ever be consequences for some of these criminals, including Hunter.


What crimes do you them arrested for? Please be specific


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe??? What in the hell are you talking about?  And how is this getting interesting?! You’re pulling up old crap and pretending like you discovered something new. Is this a joke?
Click to expand...

Crack pipe


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Redcurtain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe??? What in the hell are you talking about?  And how is this getting interesting?! You’re pulling up old crap and pretending like you discovered something new. Is this a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s video of him on the laptop doing crack and banging ugly hooker
Click to expand...

Ugly is subjective. Definitely a crack pipe.


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How on Earth does this story fuck Biden?
> 
> What's fucked is your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm....figure it out. Maybe ask someone with a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, since that rules you out... Slade3200 or colfax_m, how does this story fuck Biden?
Click to expand...

This story doesn’t fuck Biden. It just makes the Reps sound desperate. They are off the rails. I feel a little sorry for them


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Biden fucked?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same way HRC was after Comey reopened the investigation. You knew that and decided to play coy anyway. You going to put me on ignore now? Like Cowardly Colfax.
Click to expand...

Are you drunk?


----------



## Slade3200

Redcurtain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe??? What in the hell are you talking about?  And how is this getting interesting?! You’re pulling up old crap and pretending like you discovered something new. Is this a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s video of him on the laptop doing crack and banging ugly hooker
Click to expand...

Oh ok. What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe??? What in the hell are you talking about?  And how is this getting interesting?! You’re pulling up old crap and pretending like you discovered something new. Is this a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe
> 
> View attachment 401749
Click to expand...

How is this relevant?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How on Earth does this story fuck Biden?
> 
> What's fucked is your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm....figure it out. Maybe ask someone with a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, since that rules you out... Slade3200 or colfax_m, how does this story fuck Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This story doesn’t fuck Biden. It just makes the Reps sound desperate. They are off the rails. I feel a little sorry for them
Click to expand...

Whatever helps you sleep at night. I do not feel sorry for anyone sans us the American people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Biden fucked?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same way HRC was after Comey reopened the investigation. You knew that and decided to play coy anyway. You going to put me on ignore now? Like Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk?
Click to expand...

Nope. Are you? I did turn 40 today! Yikes. I am Old.


----------



## Dogbiscuit

Slade3200 said:


> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im beginning to wonder if there will ever be consequences for some of these criminals, including Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> What crimes do you them arrested for? Please be specific
Click to expand...

You called me with my pretense on that one. I guess Im not so blind as to see that the Dermocrats are criminals and that charges are clearly inevitable. Its just that my anticipation of the Durham report cant get here soon enough. I wrote your name down in hopes that we might converse again, both after the election and the release of the Durham report in the future.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe??? What in the hell are you talking about?  And how is this getting interesting?! You’re pulling up old crap and pretending like you discovered something new. Is this a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crack pipe
> 
> View attachment 401749
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this relevant?
Click to expand...

Shows the laptop is his and the emails are legit. I not only have to lead you to water but also have to dunk your head in? You didn’t even believe there was a crack pipe. Sadly.


----------



## danielpalos

...isn't running for public office, isn't having his dad get him a public office, and is not in public office now.  We should be holding people actually in public office to a higher Standard for the sake of our Republic not the private sector bottom line.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Dogbiscuit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im beginning to wonder if there will ever be consequences for some of these criminals, including Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> What crimes do you them arrested for? Please be specific
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called me with my pretense on that one. I guess Im not so blind as to see that the Dermocrats are criminals and that charges are clearly inevitable. Its just that my anticipation of the Durham report cant get here soon enough. I wrote your name down in hopes that we might converse again, both after the election and the release of the Durham report in the future.
Click to expand...


I am not confident that any of these corrupt liberal scum will ever pay the price for their crimes.


----------



## Dragonlady

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
Click to expand...


The discussed hiring a DC Lobbying firm to find an oil and gas lobbyist to talk to the administration about the Burisma Investigation, but they didn't want the guy to have to register as an agent of a foreign government.  No mention of Hunter doing anything either directly or indirectly to use his father's name or to influence his father.

Basiscally the same thing the Senate Report said.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockbuster emails reveal Joe Biden LIED, that Hunter Biden used influence to introduce Burisma officials to his VP father!
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, who’s claimed that he’s NEVER spoken to Hunter about his overseas business dealings, has been lying to us the whole time. New emails reveal that Hunter Biden actually introdu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did they talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussed hiring a DC Lobbying firm to find an oil and gas lobbyist to talk to the administration about the Burisma Investigation, but they didn't want the guy to have to register as an agent of a foreign government.  No mention of Hunter doing anything either directly or indirectly to use his father's name or to influence his father.
> 
> Basiscally the same thing the Senate Report said.
Click to expand...

but joe lied about it happening,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> but joe lied about it happening,,,


About what happening?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but joe lied about it happening,,,
> 
> 
> 
> About what happening?
Click to expand...

sorry not interested in your word games,,,,


----------



## Dragonlady

ColonelAngus said:


> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im beginning to wonder if there will ever be consequences for some of these criminals, including Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> What crimes do you them arrested for? Please be specific
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called me with my pretense on that one. I guess Im not so blind as to see that the Dermocrats are criminals and that charges are clearly inevitable. Its just that my anticipation of the Durham report cant get here soon enough. I wrote your name down in hopes that we might converse again, both after the election and the release of the Durham report in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not confident that any of these corrupt liberal scum will ever pay the price for their crimes.
Click to expand...


What crimes?  Trump has had the Obama Administration investigated six ways to Sunday, as it was throughout the 6 years that the Republicans held the House and Senate.  No investigation by any body having jurisdication has ever found evidence of any crimes committed by Democrats.  

Republicans telling you that Democrats are evil and committing crimes, is not the same thing as Democrats being evil or committing crimes.  Republicans are always making accusations against others to deflect from their incompetence, and quite frankly, their corruption.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but joe lied about it happening,,,
> 
> 
> 
> About what happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry not interested in your word games,,,,
Click to expand...

You have no idea what actually happened, do you?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but joe lied about it happening,,,
> 
> 
> 
> About what happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry not interested in your word games,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what actually happened, do you?
Click to expand...

yeah I just took a shit,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> yeah I just took a shit,,,


Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.

You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.


----------



## Dragonlady

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but joe lied about it happening,,,
> 
> 
> 
> About what happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry not interested in your word games,,,,
Click to expand...


You're being called on your bullshit and lies, and suddenly you don't want to play "games".  Just what are you doing with all this crap you're posting on Biden?  Both Bidens have been cleared by the Senate, and by the pubic record of any of these false allegations  - all of which originated as Russian propaganda.

So why are YOU posting garbage which has been directly tied to a disinformation campaign emanating from the Kremlin?  Especially after the Senate Report.

Please explain why you are promoting Russian propaganda.


----------



## Dogbiscuit

Dragonlady said:


> What crimes? Trump has had the Obama Administration investigated six ways to Sunday, as it was throughout the 6 years that the Republicans held the House and Senate. No investigation by any body having jurisdication has ever found evidence of any crimes committed by Democrats.
> 
> Republicans telling you that Democrats are evil and committing crimes, is not the same thing as Democrats being evil or committing crimes. Republicans are always making accusations against others to deflect from their incompetence, and quite frankly, their corruption.


I could be wrong but I believe its called the Durham "criminal" investigation, isnt it ?


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
Click to expand...

well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> but joe lied about it happening,,,
> 
> 
> 
> About what happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry not interested in your word games,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being called on your bullshit and lies, and suddenly you don't want to play "games".  Just what are you doing with all this crap you're posting on Biden?  Both Bidens have been cleared by the Senate, and by the pubic record of any of these false allegations  - all of which originated as Russian propaganda.
> 
> So why are YOU posting garbage which has been directly tied to a disinformation campaign emanating from the Kremlin?  Especially after the Senate Report.
> 
> Please explain why you are promoting Russian propaganda.
Click to expand...

who???


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
Click to expand...

Of course he has.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
Click to expand...

no he hasnt,,,

they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like i said, you're fucked in the head, ShortBus. That's evident in your belief that I took it literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take everything literally. You have some mental disorder. Waste of Life.
Click to expand...

My question was obvious sarcasm as was your answer. That you think I took that literally falls on your shoulders, no one else's.


----------



## colfax_m

Dogbiscuit said:


> I could be wrong but I believe its called the Durham "criminal" investigation, isnt it ?


Durham has nothing to do with Burisma or Ukraine.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
Click to expand...

He said the meeting never happened as the Post describes it. Hunter says the same thing. It's in plain English.

They might have met in passing, but the idea that they sat down to discuss some kind of policy is bogus.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the meeting never happened as the Post describes it. Hunter says the same thing. It's in plain English.
> 
> They might have met in passing, but the idea that they sat down to discuss some kind of policy is bogus.
Click to expand...

no they didnt,,,


----------



## Redcurtain

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the meeting never happened as the Post describes it. Hunter says the same thing. It's in plain English.
> 
> They might have met in passing, but the idea that they sat down to discuss some kind of policy is bogus.
Click to expand...

Of course he did charisma said they needed his influence. That his son got paid


----------



## Dogbiscuit

colfax_m said:


> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but I believe its called the Durham "criminal" investigation, isnt it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Durham has nothing to do with Burisma or Ukraine.
Click to expand...

You dont know exactly what is linked to whom, where and why. There could be other investigations going on where they all communicate with each other. Oh make no mistake, the ship is sinking as the swamp is being drained.
John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> no they didnt,,,


“we have reviewed Joe Biden's official schedules from the time and *no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place*.” Plain English. Sorry to burst your bubble.

Again, you don't have much to go on but just jumping to conclusions.


----------



## colfax_m

Dogbiscuit said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but I believe its called the Durham "criminal" investigation, isnt it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Durham has nothing to do with Burisma or Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont know exactly what is linked to whom, where and why. There could be other investigations going on where they all communicate with each other. Oh make no mistake, the ship is sinking as the swamp is being drained.
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
Click to expand...

*“A Department of Justice team led by U.S. Attorney John Durham is separately exploring the extent to which a number of countries, including Ukraine, played a role in the counterintelligence investigation directed at the Trump campaign during the 2016 election,” Justice Department spokeswoman Kerri Kupec said in a statement.*

As I said, Durham has nothing to do with Burisma and Ukraine. Whatever this article is referencing is a totally separate issue.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like i said, you're fucked in the head, ShortBus. That's evident in your belief that I took it literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take everything literally. You have some mental disorder. Waste of Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question was obvious sarcasm as was your answer. That you think I took that literally falls on your shoulders, no one else's.
Click to expand...

You always take things literally that’s why it’s so fun to mess with you.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Biden fucked?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same way HRC was after Comey reopened the investigation. You knew that and decided to play coy anyway. You going to put me on ignore now? Like Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Are you? I did turn 40 today! Yikes. I am Old.
Click to expand...

This was my wife's present for me on my 40th...


----------



## Dogbiscuit

colfax_m said:


> As I said, Durham has nothing to do with Burisma and Ukraine. Whatever this article is referencing is a totally separate issue


Let me try this one more time...
You dont know exactly what is linked to whom, where and why. There could be other investigations going on where they all communicate with each other. Oh make no mistake, the ship is sinking as the swamp is being drained.
John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
Do I need to repeat it slower ?


----------



## Slade3200

Dogbiscuit said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What crimes? Trump has had the Obama Administration investigated six ways to Sunday, as it was throughout the 6 years that the Republicans held the House and Senate. No investigation by any body having jurisdication has ever found evidence of any crimes committed by Democrats.
> 
> Republicans telling you that Democrats are evil and committing crimes, is not the same thing as Democrats being evil or committing crimes. Republicans are always making accusations against others to deflect from their incompetence, and quite frankly, their corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but I believe its called the Durham "criminal" investigation, isnt it ?
Click to expand...

Yes it is a criminal investigation.. It’s also been delayed until after the election... I guess it’s better to leave y’all with a “wait and see” instead of a definitive “there’s nothing there” like what happened with the criminal unmasking hoax. Haha, y’all are so bad at this


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
Click to expand...

He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like i said, you're fucked in the head, ShortBus. That's evident in your belief that I took it literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take everything literally. You have some mental disorder. Waste of Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question was obvious sarcasm as was your answer. That you think I took that literally falls on your shoulders, no one else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take things literally that’s why it’s so fun to mess with you.
Click to expand...

And yet, I didn't. I am not responsible for your hallucinations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Biden fucked?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same way HRC was after Comey reopened the investigation. You knew that and decided to play coy anyway. You going to put me on ignore now? Like Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Are you? I did turn 40 today! Yikes. I am Old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my wife's present for me on my 40th...
> 
> View attachment 401763
Click to expand...

Congratulations. In all sincerity


----------



## Dogbiscuit

Slade3200 said:


> Yes it is a criminal investigation.. It’s also been delayed until after the election... I guess it’s better to leave y’all with a “wait and see” instead of a definitive “there’s nothing there” like what happened with the criminal unmasking hoax. Haha, y’all are so bad at this


This might help you be more definitive.








						criminal
					

Definition, Synonyms, Translations of criminal by The Free Dictionary




					www.thefreedictionary.com
				



Hence "criminal" investigation. Get it ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bias much? You know if that don jr you would be posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of douchey photos of Don, almost every one is. I’ve never posted one of them. You don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a crack pipe in his mouth. That’s pretty sad. This is about to get interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean Hunter can't count on your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what office is he running for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...it was a jest question and you took it literally. Such a clown. What a waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like i said, you're fucked in the head, ShortBus. That's evident in your belief that I took it literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take everything literally. You have some mental disorder. Waste of Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question was obvious sarcasm as was your answer. That you think I took that literally falls on your shoulders, no one else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take things literally that’s why it’s so fun to mess with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, I didn't. I am not responsible for your hallucinations.
Click to expand...

Whose hallucinations are you responsible for?


----------



## Eric Cartman

If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt,,,
> 
> 
> 
> “we have reviewed Joe Biden's official schedules from the time and *no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place*.” Plain English. Sorry to burst your bubble.
> 
> Again, you don't have much to go on but just jumping to conclusions.
Click to expand...

thats not joe saying the meeting didnt happen,,, just that its not on the schedule doesnt mean anything,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> thats not joe saying the meeting didnt happen,,, just that its not on the schedule doesnt mean anything,,,


It's both actually. Plain English.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not joe saying the meeting didnt happen,,, just that its not on the schedule doesnt mean anything,,,
> 
> 
> 
> It's both actually. Plain English.
Click to expand...

Like you? Stop interfering in our elections please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt,,,
> 
> 
> 
> “we have reviewed Joe Biden's official schedules from the time and *no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place*.” Plain English. Sorry to burst your bubble.
> 
> Again, you don't have much to go on but just jumping to conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not joe saying the meeting didnt happen,,, just that its not on the schedule doesnt mean anything,,,
Click to expand...

Colfax is a Brit interfering in our elections. Ignore him.


----------



## progressive hunter

Eric Cartman said:


> If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.


so hunter getting a billion dollars from china isnt as bad as ivanka getting to make shoes and purses???


----------



## Slade3200

Dogbiscuit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a criminal investigation.. It’s also been delayed until after the election... I guess it’s better to leave y’all with a “wait and see” instead of a definitive “there’s nothing there” like what happened with the criminal unmasking hoax. Haha, y’all are so bad at this
> 
> 
> 
> This might help you be more definitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal
> 
> 
> Definition, Synonyms, Translations of criminal by The Free Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefreedictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence "criminal" investigation. Get it ?
Click to expand...

Yes I get it. They investigate to see if any criminal acts occurred. The fact that after what.... a year??  No charges have been filed. What does that tell you?


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a criminal investigation.. It’s also been delayed until after the election... I guess it’s better to leave y’all with a “wait and see” instead of a definitive “there’s nothing there” like what happened with the criminal unmasking hoax. Haha, y’all are so bad at this
> 
> 
> 
> This might help you be more definitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal
> 
> 
> Definition, Synonyms, Translations of criminal by The Free Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefreedictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence "criminal" investigation. Get it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I get it. They investigate to see if any criminal acts occurred. The fact that after what.... a year??  No charges have been filed. What does that tell you?
Click to expand...

It tells righties he's guilty of something.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
Click to expand...

HE didnt say anything,,,


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Like you? Stop interfering in our elections please.


In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
Click to expand...

Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you? Stop interfering in our elections please.
> 
> 
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
Click to expand...

Why won’t you answer a simple question? It would certainly explain a lot. I have been honest with you. Hell it’s my 40th bday, admit you’re a Brit.


----------



## Eric Cartman

progressive hunter said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> so hunter getting a billion dollars from china isn't as bad as ivanka getting to make shoes and purses???
Click to expand...

Please show me where Hunter has billions of dollars.  Did you mean to say Ivanka getting patents from China or how her daddy had to pay off New York prosecutors so they would drop the case against her where she was defrauding potential real estate buyers.


----------



## Redcurtain

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
Click to expand...

That Meeting never happened ever ever ever


----------



## Faun

Redcurtain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
Click to expand...

Who ever said that never took place?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
Click to expand...

Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?


----------



## Redcurtain

Faun said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## iceberg

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Biden fucked?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same way HRC was after Comey reopened the investigation. You knew that and decided to play coy anyway. You going to put me on ignore now? Like Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Are you? I did turn 40 today! Yikes. I am Old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my wife's present for me on my 40th...
> 
> View attachment 401763
Click to expand...

Nice car


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a criminal investigation.. It’s also been delayed until after the election... I guess it’s better to leave y’all with a “wait and see” instead of a definitive “there’s nothing there” like what happened with the criminal unmasking hoax. Haha, y’all are so bad at this
> 
> 
> 
> This might help you be more definitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal
> 
> 
> Definition, Synonyms, Translations of criminal by The Free Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefreedictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence "criminal" investigation. Get it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I get it. They investigate to see if any criminal acts occurred. The fact that after what.... a year??  No charges have been filed. What does that tell you?
Click to expand...

That there never was a Russia.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
Click to expand...

Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
Click to expand...

Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you? Stop interfering in our elections please.
> 
> 
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why won’t you answer a simple question? It would certainly explain a lot. I have been honest with you. Hell it’s my 40th bday, admit you’re a Brit.
Click to expand...

In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.


----------



## Redcurtain

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
Click to expand...

Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said - a troll with a few options added into the base model. but you still a troll.
> 
> have a day.
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit have you provided to this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What benefit are you providing?
> 
> Really wanna play that game, troll boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting articles talking about reasons to be skeptical of this very fishy story.
> 
> It’s an attempt at a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again, hypocrite, why did you believe the same questionable data on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting *inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an **online community* (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trolls someone who posts stupid shit they know is stupid to get a reaction and satisfy their sick jollies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly correct. It isn’t stupid to point out the odd characteristics of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden put a lid on his campaign and they have admitted the emails are authentic. Everyone knows that Hunter got the gig because of his dad. I dont care. I do care that hypocrites vilify Trump and turn a blind eye to Biden. Weak sauce. Just admit you’re a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me where they have admitted the emails are authentic?
> 
> I don’t think Hunter Biden is a good person, but Joe Biden is. I’m not turning a blind eye to him, but the Russian driven narrative of political corruption doesn’t work on me. It’s not true. And it’s not because or a blind eye, it’s because I’ve read far more about this than the average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Biden campaign does not dispute the authenticity of the emails published by the New York Post, which serves to confirm that they are real....
> 
> Emails are real but not sure what that really proves. We all knew Hunter was sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's campaign DENIES he met Hunter's Ukrainian business partner
> 
> 
> Ukrainian gas executive Vadym Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for 'an opportunity to meet your father' in an email sent in 2015, according to a stash of emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m still not seeing the crime here. What’s the supposed revelation? This all sounds like repackaged old news that amounted to nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair statement. What’s the lie exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie is that he never met with anyone from Burisma or ever discussed Hunters business dealings. Dorsey just came out and said that Twitter fucked up in blocking the NYP site. This is going to be huge. Big tech censorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did Biden never deny meeting with anyone from Burisma, we know he did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you’re lying claiming he's denied meeting employees of Burisma.
> 
> And you’re lying about him lying about discussing Burisma with others as you've already admitted you don't know what they talked about, assuming they actually met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is on video denying discussing business dealings of Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. What evidence is now out there that shows he discussed business dealings with Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a political hit job it’s not about evidence. Same as it was with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Trumps situations involved many more legit actions and reasons to accuse and investigate. I will say that there are also many lies and hyperbole aimed at trump as well, which is wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many more? Nope. Dossier paid for by opposition research. Pretty blatantly biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the media is biased but you only care when it impacts your candidate. Stop playing coy. Unbecoming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven’t said a word about media bias. This is the first I’m hearing of it so why are you claiming I care about that. I’ve assumed the media is fake and biased for years. I’ve never trusted it. I think for myself. You seem to be bouncing around topics. What’s going on with you tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don’t trust it then this is a non story except it is a story and Biden is fucked IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Biden fucked?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same way HRC was after Comey reopened the investigation. You knew that and decided to play coy anyway. You going to put me on ignore now? Like Cowardly Colfax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Are you? I did turn 40 today! Yikes. I am Old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my wife's present for me on my 40th...
> 
> View attachment 401763
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice car
Click to expand...

It was a sweet ride. Cost almost as much to maintain as it cost to buy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.
Click to expand...

No. They said it was never on his calendar. Never denied the meeting as I understand it.









						Joe Biden calls early ‘lid’ for reporters amid The Post’s Hunter Biden exposé
					

Amid a bombshell report by The Post that Hunter Biden introduced his dad to an executive at Ukraine’s Burisma energy company less than a year before then-Vice President Joe Biden pressur…




					www.google.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
Click to expand...

Because it shows him as a weak leader IMO. Doubt I am the only one. So every time the going gets tough he’ll hide? Not a good look. Optics matter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you? Stop interfering in our elections please.
> 
> 
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why won’t you answer a simple question? It would certainly explain a lot. I have been honest with you. Hell it’s my 40th bday, admit you’re a Brit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Internet slang, a *troll* is a person who starts flame wars or intentionally upsets people on the Internetby posting inflammatory and digressive,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] either for the troll's amusement or a specific gain.
Click to expand...

Like a retarded parrot. I have Exposed you. Brit. Too bad you are so dishonest.


----------



## Slade3200

Redcurtain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
Click to expand...

Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
Click to expand...

Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They said it was never on his calendar. Never denied the meeting as I understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden calls early ‘lid’ for reporters amid The Post’s Hunter Biden exposé
> 
> 
> Amid a bombshell report by The Post that Hunter Biden introduced his dad to an executive at Ukraine’s Burisma energy company less than a year before then-Vice President Joe Biden pressur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
Click to expand...

They also said, _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They said it was never on his calendar. Never denied the meeting as I understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden calls early ‘lid’ for reporters amid The Post’s Hunter Biden exposé
> 
> 
> Amid a bombshell report by The Post that Hunter Biden introduced his dad to an executive at Ukraine’s Burisma energy company less than a year before then-Vice President Joe Biden pressur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also said, _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
Click to expand...

Why the lid? Never said no meeting ever just the alleged. The play on words is cute. But again why the early lid with the election so close. Something smells rotten. But maybe it’s just me getting old. 40 feels ancient.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
Click to expand...

I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?


----------



## progressive hunter

Eric Cartman said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> so hunter getting a billion dollars from china isn't as bad as ivanka getting to make shoes and purses???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please show me where Hunter has billions of dollars.  Did you mean to say Ivanka getting patents from China or how her daddy had to pay off New York prosecutors so they would drop the case against her where she was defrauding potential real estate buyers.
Click to expand...

if you dont already know about the money hunter got from china you need to fuck off until youve educated yourself,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Here’s a great roundup of tonight’s news on Joe and Hunter Biden’s bombshell story
					

I’ve been away from my desk for most of the night, so I wanted to post on a few things from tonight’s news regarding the Joe and Hunter Biden story. Fred T already shared with you the a…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They said it was never on his calendar. Never denied the meeting as I understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden calls early ‘lid’ for reporters amid The Post’s Hunter Biden exposé
> 
> 
> Amid a bombshell report by The Post that Hunter Biden introduced his dad to an executive at Ukraine’s Burisma energy company less than a year before then-Vice President Joe Biden pressur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also said, _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the lid? Never said no meeting ever just the alleged. The play on words is cute. But again why the early lid with the election so close. Something smells rotten. But maybe it’s just me getting old. 40 feels ancient.
Click to expand...

Again, what lid? They denied there was any such meeting as alleged by the Post...

_"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
Click to expand...

I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
Click to expand...

Of course. But you proved my point. Media won’t shut up about the tax returns but hush hush on this sans some RW outlets. What a sham. Don’t be shocked if this election is super tight. I have 21 clients, corporate clients. All but very few are Trump supporters. These are educated white collar persons. His base is more diverse than the media portrays. Believe what you will. I became an old man today. Don’t have time for bullshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They said it was never on his calendar. Never denied the meeting as I understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden calls early ‘lid’ for reporters amid The Post’s Hunter Biden exposé
> 
> 
> Amid a bombshell report by The Post that Hunter Biden introduced his dad to an executive at Ukraine’s Burisma energy company less than a year before then-Vice President Joe Biden pressur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also said, _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the lid? Never said no meeting ever just the alleged. The play on words is cute. But again why the early lid with the election so close. Something smells rotten. But maybe it’s just me getting old. 40 feels ancient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, what lid? They denied there was any such meeting as alleged by the Post...
> 
> _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
Click to expand...

Read the link. Literally says “lid”. LOL. Meaning he halted all communication.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
Click to expand...

It will be closer than you think. Trump is not the devil you portray him to be but he is polarizing as hell. It will be interesting. Whatever happens I hope there isn’t any rioting and looting.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They said it was never on his calendar. Never denied the meeting as I understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden calls early ‘lid’ for reporters amid The Post’s Hunter Biden exposé
> 
> 
> Amid a bombshell report by The Post that Hunter Biden introduced his dad to an executive at Ukraine’s Burisma energy company less than a year before then-Vice President Joe Biden pressur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also said, _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the lid? Never said no meeting ever just the alleged. The play on words is cute. But again why the early lid with the election so close. Something smells rotten. But maybe it’s just me getting old. 40 feels ancient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, what lid? They denied there was any such meeting as alleged by the Post...
> 
> _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the link. Literally says “lid”. LOL. Meaning he halted all communication.
Click to expand...

That was in terms of public events. His campaign still spoke out about the alleged meeting.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lid? His campaign denied the meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They said it was never on his calendar. Never denied the meeting as I understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden calls early ‘lid’ for reporters amid The Post’s Hunter Biden exposé
> 
> 
> Amid a bombshell report by The Post that Hunter Biden introduced his dad to an executive at Ukraine’s Burisma energy company less than a year before then-Vice President Joe Biden pressur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also said, _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the lid? Never said no meeting ever just the alleged. The play on words is cute. But again why the early lid with the election so close. Something smells rotten. But maybe it’s just me getting old. 40 feels ancient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, what lid? They denied there was any such meeting as alleged by the Post...
> 
> _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the link. Literally says “lid”. LOL. Meaning he halted all communication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was in terms of public events. His campaign still spoke out about the alleged meeting.
Click to expand...

Barely. An early lid this close to an election is a major tell. Ever play poker?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be closer than you think. Trump is not the devil you portray him to be but he is polarizing as hell. It will be interesting. Whatever happens I hope there isn’t any rioting and looting.
Click to expand...

I have no doubt it will be close as divided as this nation is. I just don't see him winning. He's a shit candidate. And as insane as a president Trump is, I think the electorate will keep him over Biden.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be closer than you think. Trump is not the devil you portray him to be but he is polarizing as hell. It will be interesting. Whatever happens I hope there isn’t any rioting and looting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt it will be close as divided as this nation is. I just don't see him winning. He's a shit candidate. And as insane as a president Trump is, I think the electorate will keep him over Biden.
Click to expand...

How come you can be a logical cool guy in some posts and a dick in others? Are you bipolar? Democrats made a mistake not getting behind Tulsi Gabbard and now it may cost them but as long as there aren’t any more damn riots, Biden winning would be acceptable albeit painful.


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
Click to expand...

I thought it was advantage Trump after he caught COVID but after seeing how he is handling it now. How he is acting during these rallies, he is out of control and reeks of desperation. That tells me that his internal polls are similar to the polls being reported by the media and according to those, things are not looking good for Trump. The fact that he is in Iowa right now is evidence of that


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was advantage Trump after he caught COVID but after seeing how he is handling it now. How he is acting during these rallies, he is out of control and reeks of desperation. That tells me that his polls are similar to the polls being reported by the media and according to those things are not looking good for Trump. The fact that he is in Iowa right now is evidence of that
Click to expand...

Not desperate. Sociopaths never get desperate. He sees himself as invincible.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. But you proved my point. Media won’t shut up about the tax returns but hush hush on this sans some RW outlets. What a sham. Don’t be shocked if this election is super tight. I have 21 clients, corporate clients. All but very few are Trump supporters. These are educated white collar persons. His base is more diverse than the media portrays. Believe what you will. I became an old man today. Don’t have time for bullshit.
Click to expand...

I turned 40 last year. Welcome to the club and congrats on not having a mental breakdown like I did


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. But you proved my point. Media won’t shut up about the tax returns but hush hush on this sans some RW outlets. What a sham. Don’t be shocked if this election is super tight. I have 21 clients, corporate clients. All but very few are Trump supporters. These are educated white collar persons. His base is more diverse than the media portrays. Believe what you will. I became an old man today. Don’t have time for bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I turned 40 last year. Welcome to the club and congrats on not having a mental breakdown like I did
Click to expand...

LMAO...too busy with work and parenting. I am sure it’s coming and thanks.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was advantage Trump after he caught COVID but after seeing how he is handling it now. How he is acting during these rallies, he is out of control and reeks of desperation. That tells me that his polls are similar to the polls being reported by the media and according to those things are not looking good for Trump. The fact that he is in Iowa right now is evidence of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not desperate. Sociopaths never get desperate. He sees himself as invincible.
Click to expand...

You might just be right about that... haha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was advantage Trump after he caught COVID but after seeing how he is handling it now. How he is acting during these rallies, he is out of control and reeks of desperation. That tells me that his polls are similar to the polls being reported by the media and according to those things are not looking good for Trump. The fact that he is in Iowa right now is evidence of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not desperate. Sociopaths never get desperate. He sees himself as invincible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be right about that... haha
Click to expand...

That’s what makes him who he is. He is your prototypical wrestling heel.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was advantage Trump after he caught COVID but after seeing how he is handling it now. How he is acting during these rallies, he is out of control and reeks of desperation. That tells me that his polls are similar to the polls being reported by the media and according to those things are not looking good for Trump. The fact that he is in Iowa right now is evidence of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not desperate. Sociopaths never get desperate. He sees himself as invincible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be right about that... haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what makes him who he is. He is your prototypical wrestling heel.
Click to expand...

He feeds off unfiltered emotion which makes him entertaining and relatable for many people. Especially in the political realm where so many people feel frustrated. Trump gives a voice to those frustrations. I get it. Plus the deregulation, judges for the social issues, and low tax policies... I know why his supporters support him.

But then the rational side of my mind kicks in and I see the hate and division he fosters. I see how his ego makes him choose his political campaign over the health and safety of Americans that he is in charge of. I think he is in way over his head as commander and chief of the military and struggles with maintaining strong relations with our closest allies.  All he has is grevience and an obcession with winning. He can’t tell the truth to save his life and he projects such an ugly divisive hate for his fellow Americans that oppose him politically. Just look how he talks about Biden, who despite all this crap being said about him, is a real good guy. He is genuine and cares about people. He has suffered loss and used those experiences to help others in need. That’s a powerful thing for a person to have and to use in that way. He isn’t the sharpest tool anymore and to be honest I don’t see him doing anything significant legislatively, which is actually fine by me. Less is more IMO. But what he can do is use his relationships with people across the aisle who he has worked with for decades and maybe bridge some of this toxic divide we have in this country. That’s the main reason why I support him. We need to learn how to be civil, honest, and productive again. We are currently going in the wrong direction.

sorry for the ramble. Kudos if you made it this far.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was advantage Trump after he caught COVID but after seeing how he is handling it now. How he is acting during these rallies, he is out of control and reeks of desperation. That tells me that his polls are similar to the polls being reported by the media and according to those things are not looking good for Trump. The fact that he is in Iowa right now is evidence of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not desperate. Sociopaths never get desperate. He sees himself as invincible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be right about that... haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what makes him who he is. He is your prototypical wrestling heel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He feeds off unfiltered emotion which makes him entertaining and relatable for many people. Especially in the political realm where so many people feel frustrated. Trump gives a voice to those frustrations. I get it. Plus the deregulation, judges for the social issues, and low tax policies... I know why his supporters support him.
> 
> But then the rational side of my mind kicks in and I see the hate and division he fosters. I see how his ego makes him choose his political campaign over the health and safety of Americans that he is in charge of. I think he is in way over his head as commander and chief of the military and struggles with maintaining strong relations with our closest allies.  All he has is grevience and an obcession with winning. He can’t tell the truth to save his life and he projects such an ugly divisive hate for his fellow Americans that oppose him politically. Just look how he talks about Biden, who despite all this crap being said about him, is a real good guy. He is genuine and cares about people. He has suffered loss and used those experiences to help others in need. That’s a powerful thing for a person to have and to use in that way. He isn’t the sharpest tool anymore and to be honest I don’t see him doing anything significant legislatively, which is actually fine by me. Less is more IMO. But what he can do is use his relationships with people across the aisle who he has worked with for decades and maybe bridge some of this toxic divide we have in this country. That’s the main reason why I support him. We need to learn how to be civil, honest, and productive again. We are currently going in the wrong direction.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. Kudos if you made it this far.
Click to expand...

The divide is driven by the media and Trump has made the media his enemy and many can relate. And viola...plus to your point he has charisma. We cannot be civil if we cannot be honest. Even you and I are barely civil. Sometimes civility doesn’t manifest itself. Sometime is now. We are too divided and the only reason complete chaos has not broken out is because of a modicum of restraint by the sane people but that is breaking. More rioting and censorship will eventually cause a massive chaotic event. We are already seeing families torn apart due to political views. This is the tip of the iceberg. It’s nearly 1AM and I cannot sleep. COVID isn’t helping us either. And because the media is dishonest it’s impossible to tell who to believe and what to believe.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I just took a shit,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you have no idea what actually happened. The meeting may have not happened. It may have been a handshake and an introduction.
> 
> You're just jumping to conclusions because that's useful for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well joe hasnt denied it yet,,,  and he went into hiding once it was reported,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he hasnt,,,
> 
> they said its not on his official schedule,,, that doesnt mean it didnt happen,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said _"no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE didnt say anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, his campaign spokesman said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Meeting never happened ever ever everView attachment 401778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever said that never took place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Biden put a lid on his campaign after the story broke in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason he isn’t talking about court packing... he isn’t feeding the fire and is staying on the message he wants to stay on. You admitted this is a political hit job so why would he play into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it’s kind of a big deal he should tell America his intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? I promise you that most Dems feel the same way about this as you feel about Trumps tax returns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about personal tax returns? And most Dems is not enough in a close race. This is Comey part 2. Watch. Oh and Colfax is a Brit but won’t admit it. People on this site are so dishonest. Mostly Democrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care where Colfax is from and I don’t think this is a close race anymore. Trump is off the rails and spinning out of control. To be honest I don’t care about tax returns. Dems want to see them so they can dig up political dirt about trumps biz dealings. That’s why he isn’t releasing them. Same deal for this stuff with Biden. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right but I still don't see Biden winning this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was advantage Trump after he caught COVID but after seeing how he is handling it now. How he is acting during these rallies, he is out of control and reeks of desperation. That tells me that his polls are similar to the polls being reported by the media and according to those things are not looking good for Trump. The fact that he is in Iowa right now is evidence of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not desperate. Sociopaths never get desperate. He sees himself as invincible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be right about that... haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what makes him who he is. He is your prototypical wrestling heel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He feeds off unfiltered emotion which makes him entertaining and relatable for many people. Especially in the political realm where so many people feel frustrated. Trump gives a voice to those frustrations. I get it. Plus the deregulation, judges for the social issues, and low tax policies... I know why his supporters support him.
> 
> But then the rational side of my mind kicks in and I see the hate and division he fosters. I see how his ego makes him choose his political campaign over the health and safety of Americans that he is in charge of. I think he is in way over his head as commander and chief of the military and struggles with maintaining strong relations with our closest allies.  All he has is grevience and an obcession with winning. He can’t tell the truth to save his life and he projects such an ugly divisive hate for his fellow Americans that oppose him politically. Just look how he talks about Biden, who despite all this crap being said about him, is a real good guy. He is genuine and cares about people. He has suffered loss and used those experiences to help others in need. That’s a powerful thing for a person to have and to use in that way. He isn’t the sharpest tool anymore and to be honest I don’t see him doing anything significant legislatively, which is actually fine by me. Less is more IMO. But what he can do is use his relationships with people across the aisle who he has worked with for decades and maybe bridge some of this toxic divide we have in this country. That’s the main reason why I support him. We need to learn how to be civil, honest, and productive again. We are currently going in the wrong direction.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. Kudos if you made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The divide is driven by the media and Trump has made the media his enemy and many can relate. And viola...plus to your point he has charisma. We cannot be civil if we cannot be honest. Even you and I are barely civil. Sometimes civility doesn’t manifest itself. Sometime is now. We are too divided and the only reason complete chaos has not broken out is because of a modicum of restraint by the sane people but that is breaking. More rioting and censorship will eventually cause a massive chaotic event. We are already seeing families torn apart due to political views. This is the tip of the iceberg. It’s nearly 1AM and I cannot sleep. COVID isn’t helping us either. And because the media is dishonest it’s impossible to tell who to believe and what to believe.
Click to expand...

I’d bet if you and I knew eachother in real life we’d find we likely had way more in common than what comes out on a social media site. The digital mask makes people crazy And can really bring out an ugly side that we have better discipline over in real life. Well most of us anyways. Media is a for profit agency and drama sells so we are going to get drama over honesty. The real shame is that our politician have gotten so dishonest. They are supposed to be the elected, the best of the best, the ones to keep the people in control and civil but they have digressed. It’s been happening for ever but is accelerating in the wrong direction and fast. I don’t think Trump keeps his mouth shut if he loses. He is going to start a media company either way. I think that was his angle from the beginning. You watch, it’s going to be Trump and New’s Corp forming Trump TV after he is out of office.

I agree. Shits gonna get ugly


----------



## Eric Cartman

progressive hunter said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> so hunter getting a billion dollars from china isn't as bad as ivanka getting to make shoes and purses???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please show me where Hunter has billions of dollars.  Did you mean to say Ivanka getting patents from China or how her daddy had to pay off New York prosecutors so they would drop the case against her where she was defrauding potential real estate buyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont already know about the money hunter got from china you need to fuck off until youve educated yourself,,,
Click to expand...

You need to grow a brain. Hunter's net worth is around 3 million dollars so what happened to the billions from China?  You dopes believe whatever your side feeds you.


----------



## Ken Mac

Eric Cartman said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> so hunter getting a billion dollars from china isn't as bad as ivanka getting to make shoes and purses???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please show me where Hunter has billions of dollars.  Did you mean to say Ivanka getting patents from China or how her daddy had to pay off New York prosecutors so they would drop the case against her where she was defrauding potential real estate buyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont already know about the money hunter got from china you need to fuck off until youve educated yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to grow a brain. Hunter's net worth is around 3 million dollars so what happened to the billions from China?  You dopes believe whatever your side feeds you.
Click to expand...

You don't seem to know anything.  Maybe read up on it.  Hunter took 1.5 BUSD to invest for a chinese bank.  It wasn't for him.  The fees charged on managing that kind of money is north of 30 MUSD per year.  That's the money he received.


----------



## progressive hunter

Eric Cartman said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> so hunter getting a billion dollars from china isn't as bad as ivanka getting to make shoes and purses???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please show me where Hunter has billions of dollars.  Did you mean to say Ivanka getting patents from China or how her daddy had to pay off New York prosecutors so they would drop the case against her where she was defrauding potential real estate buyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont already know about the money hunter got from china you need to fuck off until youve educated yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to grow a brain. Hunter's net worth is around 3 million dollars so what happened to the billions from China?  You dopes believe whatever your side feeds you.
Click to expand...

if you were educated on the topic you would know what a fucking idiot you are with that comment,,,


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Twitter blocking *NEW* story on how Hunter Biden cashed in big on behalf of family with Chinese firm
					

The New York Post has a new story on Hunter Biden this morning, showing how he cashed in big on behalf of family with a Chinese firm back in 2017. Do NOT miss part two of our reporting on the Hunte…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## iceberg

progressive hunter said:


>


twitter is at this point locking out accounts that tweet about their account being locked out.

no rational person / company does this shit unless they have something to hide.


----------



## progressive hunter

[UPDATE: Twitter DELETES Trump campaign video on Biden!] — BREAKING: Twitter SUSPENDS the official Trump Campaign Twitter account!
					

Twitter is absolutely out of control. Now they have suspended the official Trump campaign Twitter account with just 19 days to the election: Twitter has suspended ⁦@TeamTrump⁩ for posting a video c…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

NBC’s Today show tries to DISCREDIT the bombshell NY Post story to protect Joe Biden
					

NBC’s Today Show literally tried to the put the kibosh on the New York Post story this morning by bringing on MSNBC host Hallie Jackson to discredit it. Watch: Hallie Jackson assigned to STRA…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## sartre play

Hunter Biden is running for none, zero, nada, political jobs in the USA. How would you feel if it was one of your grown children with real problems being used to discredit you?


----------



## progressive hunter

sartre play said:


> Hunter Biden is running for none, zero, nada, political jobs in the USA. How would you feel if it was one of your grown children with real problems being used to discredit you?


in this case I would be scared shitless cause it proves how corrupt I've been and still are,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> [UPDATE: Twitter DELETES Trump campaign video on Biden!] — BREAKING: Twitter SUSPENDS the official Trump Campaign Twitter account!
> 
> 
> Twitter is absolutely out of control. Now they have suspended the official Trump campaign Twitter account with just 19 days to the election: Twitter has suspended ⁦@TeamTrump⁩ for posting a video c…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


So? Violate their rules -- get banned. No different than here.


----------



## progressive hunter

Giuliani Details Steps Taken to Authenticate Hunter Biden Material
					

Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani says he spent three weeks authenticating the materials on a copy ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Giuliani Details Steps Taken to Authenticate Hunter Biden Material
> 
> 
> Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani says he spent three weeks authenticating the materials on a copy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


So? There's been nothing released yet that dings Joe Biden. 

Try harder.


----------



## basquebromance

as RT'd by Trump!


----------



## Slade3200

sartre play said:


> Hunter Biden is running for none, zero, nada, political jobs in the USA. How would you feel if it was one of your grown children with real problems being used to discredit you?


Agreed. It’s such an ugly and petty line of attack. I tried to listen to Rudy on Martha’s Fox show tonight and he made me sick to my stomach with the way he was talking about Joes kid. Trump touched on it at his town hall as well. This is their October surprise attack line. They’ve been holding onto it for the final stretch. Things are going to get so ugly. These guys are despicable  humans


----------



## basquebromance

Hunter Biden emails, pics reveal wild life, pained soul
					

Hunter Biden’s emails and texts show not just a politician’s troubled son angling for lucrative overseas business deals — they also reveal a concerned father, a fun-loving friend and a man tortured…




					nypost.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Rudy Giuliani Releases Text Message From Hunter Biden to Daughter Naomi: "Unlike Pop (Joe Biden), I Won't Make You Give Me Half of Your Salary" (VIDEO)
					

Rudy Giuliani released a private text message retrieved from Hunter Biden’s abandoned computer hard drive revealing the distribution scheme that the Biden crime family has had for years. Rudy Giuliani and Steve Bannon, via The New York Post dropped an October surprise on Joe Biden on Wednesday...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## debbiedowner

Ken Mac said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hunter keeps it up he could be almost as corrupt as Trump's kids... but he has a long ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> so hunter getting a billion dollars from china isn't as bad as ivanka getting to make shoes and purses???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please show me where Hunter has billions of dollars.  Did you mean to say Ivanka getting patents from China or how her daddy had to pay off New York prosecutors so they would drop the case against her where she was defrauding potential real estate buyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont already know about the money hunter got from china you need to fuck off until youve educated yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to grow a brain. Hunter's net worth is around 3 million dollars so what happened to the billions from China?  You dopes believe whatever your side feeds you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to know anything.  Maybe read up on it.  Hunter took 1.5 BUSD to invest for a chinese bank.  It wasn't for him.  The fees charged on managing that kind of money is north of 30 MUSD per year.  That's the money he received.
Click to expand...


You said it you link it. Maybe this will interest the Q mininon.









						Watch Fox & Friends Hosts Grow Increasingly Uncomfortable With Rudy Giuliani's Unverified Conspiracies
					

Rudy Giuliani appeared on Fox & Friends Friday morning to discuss controversial emails that allegedly came from a laptop once belonging to Hunter Biden. Things got weird.




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## progressive hunter

TUCKER CARLSON: Email sent to Hunter Biden shows Burisma wanted him to SHUT DOWN investigations into head of Burisma
					

Last night Tucker Carlson revealed that one of the emails sent to Hunter Biden back in 2015, from Burisma official Vadym Pozharskyi, indicated that he wanted Hunter to help shut down any investigat…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Exclusive — ‘This is China, Inc.’: Emails Reveal Hunter Biden’s Associates Helped Communist-Aligned Chinese Elites Secure White House Meetings
					

Newly obtained emails from a Hunter Biden business partner lay out in detail how the Vice President’s son and his colleagues used their access to the | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Source on alleged Hunter Biden email chain verifies message about Chinese investment firm
					

One of the people on an explosive email thread involving Hunter Biden has verified the veracity of the messages, which purportedly outlines a pay out for former Vice President Joe Biden as part of a deal with a Chinese energy firm.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## danielpalos

Biden campaign spokesman Andrew Bates also said: "Investigations by the press, during impeachment, and even by two Republican-led Senate committees whose work was decried as 'not legitimate' and political by a GOP colleague have all reached the same conclusion: that Joe Biden carried out official U.S. policy toward Ukraine and engaged in no wrongdoing. Trump administration officials have attested to these facts under oath."


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

ANGRY Joe Biden attacks and INSULTS reporter who DARES to ask about New York Post’s Hunter Biden story
					

Why does Joe Biden hate the press? Does he have tyrannical dictatorship designs? Is he a toxic hater of free speech who to rule with an iron fist like the foreign dictators he loves in China? That&…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Flash




----------



## Ken Mac




----------



## Ken Mac




----------



## Ken Mac




----------



## Flash




----------



## Billy_Bob

danielpalos said:


> Biden campaign spokesman Andrew Bates also said: "Investigations by the press, during impeachment, and even by two Republican-led Senate committees whose work was decried as 'not legitimate' and political by a GOP colleague have all reached the same conclusion: that Joe Biden carried out official U.S. policy toward Ukraine and engaged in no wrongdoing. Trump administration officials have attested to these facts under oath."


Without all of the evidence.....

Now why would that be important?


----------



## Billy_Bob

Facebook is no longer censoring the Biden controversy....  To many are now posting it up.... and its now #1 in trending stories..


----------



## progressive hunter

FBI Drafts Top Child Porn Investigator for Hunter Biden Laptop Case
					

Rudy Giuliani says 'disgusting' content on hard drive will 'shock the hell out of you' - The FBI has drafted in its top child porn investigator to the case involving the contents of Hunt... | NEON NETTLE




					neonnettle.com


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


>


LOLOLOLOL 

Dumbsss Giuliani admits he has the hard drive, not the FBI.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbsss Giuliani admits he has the hard drive, not the FBI.
Click to expand...

if you took time to educate yourself you would know copies were made,,,

thanks for stopping by


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbsss Giuliani admits he has the hard drive, not the FBI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you took time to educate yourself you would know copies were made,,,
> 
> thanks for stopping by
Click to expand...

He said "this is the hard drive they're on." That doesn't denote copies since even your hard drive has a copy of the material you've seen.


----------



## progressive hunter

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbsss Giuliani admits he has the hard drive, not the FBI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you took time to educate yourself you would know copies were made,,,
> 
> thanks for stopping by
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said "this is the hard drive they're on." That doesn't denote copies since even your hard drive has a copy of the material you've seen.
Click to expand...

thanks for stopping by,,,


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Here's the 29 emails on PDF, check out the one named Biden's son joins the Burisma board.

They knew all along it would like dirty but they didn't care. 

*Uploads by B | Scribd*





www.scribd.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Ratcliffe says Hunter Biden laptop, emails 'not part of some Russian disinformation campaign'
					

Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe on Monday said that Hunter Biden’s laptop “is not part of some Russian disinformation campaign,” amid claims from House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff suggesting otherwise.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Developing: Ukrainian Lawmaker Says Government Has Seized Second Laptop Belonging to Hunter Biden's Business Contacts
					

Ukrainian Pariamentarian Andriy Derkach (pictured) held a much publicized press conference last October in Ukraine. In his press conference Derkach revealed that Joe Biden was paid $900,000 for lobbying efforts from Burisma Holdings in Ukraine. Derkach even brought charts and images as proof...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Exclusive — Peter Schweizer: Hunter Biden’s Flipped Business Partner Provided 26,000 Emails
					

The business partner of Hunter Biden who flipped on the Biden family from prison provided access to 26,000 emails, Breitbart News senior contributor Peter Schweizer said in a Saturday morning radio appearance. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## danielpalos

progressive hunter said:


> Here's the 29 emails on PDF, check out the one named Biden's son joins the Burisma board.
> 
> They knew all along it would like dirty but they didn't care.
> 
> *Uploads by B | Scribd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scribd.com


We all know he joined the board.  What was illegal about it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Republicans ask AG Barr to appoint Special Counsel to investigate Joe and Hunter Biden
					

Eleven House Republicans have sent AG Barr a letter asking him to appoint a special counsel to investigate Joe and Hunter Biden over the recent Ukraine and China bombshells that have come out: FOX …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Joe Biden's Transition Co-Chair Hosted Chinese Elites at Obama WH
					

The co-chair of Joe Biden's transition team hosted an elite group of Chinese officials linked to Hunter Biden at the Obama-era White House.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING NEWS: Here's Why the Mayor of Moscow's Wife Paid Hunter Biden $3.5 Million... And Likely More!
					

Hunter Biden, Yelena Baturina According to US treasury documents provided by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees, Hunter Biden was paid $3.5 million from the Mayor of Moscow’s wife. The report by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees was released last month and it...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Documents show alleged Hunter Biden signature, FBI contacts with computer repair store owner
					

The document allegedly signed by Biden details repair work that was to be performed on three MacBook Pro laptops at “The Mac Shop” in Wilmington, Delaware.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Isaac received a subpoena to testify before U.S. District Court in Delaware on Dec. 9, 2019, the documents show. One page shows what appears to be serial numbers for a laptop and hard drive taken into possession.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

That time Hunter Biden got a six figure yearly retainer from a credit card company while Daddy Biden worked on major credit card legislation
					

Back in 2008, the New York Times wrote an interesting article on Joe Biden during his vetting to be the Vice Presidential pick for Senator Obama. The article was about Hunter Biden getting a huge y…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Chinese Gave Penn Biden Center 70 Million
					

And old Joe gets 775,000 a year as a "professor.   I think old Joe has some spainin to do.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

NOT GOOD: Rudy Giuliani reveals new Hunter Biden text message that says he was sexually inappropriate with underage girl
					

Tonight Rudy Giuliani revealed on Newsmax a text message from Hunter Biden’s laptop, where he was talking with his dad (Junior), explaining to him that his sister-in-law, who Rudy says had be…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING REPORT: FBI investigation into Hunter Biden’s laptop has been ongoing since December…
					

Former Fox News reporter Adam Housley has learned from his FBI sources that an investigation has been ongoing since December of last year: From multiple agents: "They knew right away it wasn&#…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

NOT GOOD: Rudy Giuliani reveals new Hunter Biden text message that says he was sexually inappropriate with underage girl
					

Tonight Rudy Giuliani revealed on Newsmax a text message from Hunter Biden’s laptop, where he was talking with his dad (Junior), explaining to him that his sister-in-law, who Rudy says had be…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Laptop connected to Hunter Biden linked to FBI money laundering probe
					

The FBI’s subpoena of a laptop and hard drive purportedly belonging to Hunter Biden came in connection with a money laundering investigation in late 2019, according to documents obtained by Fox News and verified by multiple federal law enforcement officials who reviewed them.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## iceberg

every single person in here defending biden would NEVER do the same for trump.  NEVER.

it simply shows people don't care about actions in as much as sticking it to the other side for some perceived injustice from the past. we've chosen sides and our side can do no wrong. if we do, it's because the other side made us and THEY have done far worse.

but if you remove names and simply go over what happened, how is shit like trump making a phone call where what he was twisted WAY out of proportion so you could IMPEACH 45 OF WHICH was a long standing goal of the left anyway. this only proved they were on a witch hunt, not a search of honesty and enforcement of our laws.

now if trump or his family was doing all this, i'd be just as livid. i'd demand investigations. we had to investigate trump for 3 years because of some "meeting" in "private" they felt was a nono. tag on a book of bullshit and made up lies and off they went.

from a strict evidence position, there's a LOT more here than that. we have their own words, proof of illegal activity and the like. what does the "trump said drink bleach" crowd do? say "nothing wrong here - focus on trump!"

when we get that fucking stupid, yea, it gets very ugly quick. as long as the left is going to play this game it's going to get worse.


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Kamala Harris was a ‘key contact’ for the Biden crime family deal with Chinese energy company
					

Joe Biden’s current VP nominee, Kamala Harris, was on a short list people singled out by the Biden crime family as ‘key contacts’ for a deal with a Chinese Energy company: FOX NEW…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Emails: Chinese Company Gave $5 Million Loan to Biden ‘Family’
					

An email from a top official with a Chinese energy firm shows the terms of the agreement included a $5 million loan to the Biden “family.”




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Meathead

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Never heard if him,


----------



## progressive hunter

A Chinese Tycoon Sought Power and Influence. Washington Responded. (Published 2018)
					

Ye Jianming courted the Biden family and networked with former United States security officials. Today, his empire is crashing down in court.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Insider Docs: Hunter Biden Associates Helped Chinese Military Contractor Buy MI Manufacturing Business
					

In September 2015, the Obama-Biden administration approved the sale of a strategically sensitive Michigan manufacturer, Henniges Automotive, to a firm | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## dudmuck

progressive hunter said:


> Insider Docs: Hunter Biden Associates Helped Chinese Military Contractor Buy MI Manufacturing Business
> 
> 
> In September 2015, the Obama-Biden administration approved the sale of a strategically sensitive Michigan manufacturer, Henniges Automotive, to a firm | Politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com


Schweizer has zero credibility.









						This Time Peter Schweizer Went Too Far, Even for the New York Times | Washington Monthly
					

Mainstream media seems to have finally recognized that the author of Clinton Cash is nothing more than a propagandist.




					washingtonmonthly.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Secret Biden Tape With Ukraine Released
					

Joe caught trying to cover his tracks after the election.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## basquebromance

James Madison:
"Men of factious tempers, of local prejudices, or of sinister designs, may, by intrigue, by corruption, or by other means, first obtain the suffrages, and then betray the interests, of the people."


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Tapes Being Released On The Web
					

Go look for yourself (twitter)...new tapes being released every hour...that is all.   I have links but I ain't gonna link to child porn.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

LOOK: Media Hacks now in FULL PANIC over Hunter Biden story. But, real talk? It AIN’T going AWAY, Jake
					

The Biden-supporting media don’t think they’re doing anything wrong. That’s the part you have to remember. Media hacks, exemplified by CNN’s cadre of loons, believe in their…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## basquebromance

where's Hunter? not progressive hunter but Hunter Biden!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I know that I will be part of an active campaign to destroy Hunter Biden even after his father loses.


----------



## progressive hunter

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I know that I will be part of an active campaign to destroy Hunter Biden even after his father loses.


as we see he is more than capable of destroying himself without help from anyone,,,


----------



## Sun Devil 92

progressive hunter said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I will be part of an active campaign to destroy Hunter Biden even after his father loses.
> 
> 
> 
> as we see he is more than capable of destroying himself without help from anyone,,,
Click to expand...


If he's done what they claim (not saying he has), we need to make sure he is humiliated only because of the trust he played upon.

And his father the same....


----------



## progressive hunter

Vladimir Putin just defended Joe and Hunter Biden over scandal
					

Vladimir Putin just defended the Joe and Hunter Biden crime family over allegations that Joe was selling his influence via his son, Hunter: NBC NEWS – Russian President Vladimir Putin said on…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Tucker Carlson announces HUGE interview with Tony Bobulinski  – [UPDATE: THERE WILL BE RECORDINGS]
					

Tucker Carlson will sit down with Tony Bobulinski for an extended interview tomorrow night on Fox News: Tony Bobulinski says he met with Joe Biden about China. The media have suppressed the story, …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

New AUDIO reveals Hunter Biden admitting his partnerships to “spy chief of China” and Chinese energy company founder
					

There’s new Hunter Biden audio from the National Pulse today that allegedly reveals Hunter Biden, himself, admitting he was partners with the founder of the Chinese energy company named CEFC …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## iceberg

come on Slade3200  still got some defenses here?


----------



## The Original Tree

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .


*This thread belongs in History because the impeachment is History and it was The Impeachment that exposed Biden's Crimes.*


----------



## progressive hunter

The Original Tree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *This thread belongs in History because the impeachment is History and it was The Impeachment that exposed Biden's Crimes.*
Click to expand...

I disagree,,, 

now we are talking about corruption and possible china collusion in the whitehouse and all the info in this thread is relevant to the bigger picture,,,


----------



## Faun

progressive hunter said:


> New AUDIO reveals Hunter Biden admitting his partnerships to “spy chief of China” and Chinese energy company founder
> 
> 
> There’s new Hunter Biden audio from the National Pulse today that allegedly reveals Hunter Biden, himself, admitting he was partners with the founder of the Chinese energy company named CEFC …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


Scream louder, America doesn't hear you...  

​


----------



## progressive hunter

Tony Bobulinski Doubles Down: Joe Biden Lying on China Dealings
					

Hunter Biden's former business associate Tony Bobulinski repeated his claim that Democrat presidential nominee Joe Biden is lying about his connection to his family's lucrative business dealings within China and ties to the Chinese Communist Party.




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Link to the US Senate Homeland Security report on the Biden Crime Syndicate
					

This report ties the Biden family into multiple extortion & money laundering activities across many different countries. Over $900 mill of shady funds came from China alone (pg 82), with much of it going to Biden controlled entities. This money was heavily connected to the CCP, military &...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

The Biden 5: Breakdown of One of America's Most Corrupt Families
					

Peter Schweizer explained how Joe Biden's family members monetized political influence in a video interview with Breitbart News.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Tony Bobulinski: My Meeting With Joe Biden At The Beverly Hilton Hotel
					

Former Hunter Biden business partner Tony Bobulinski describes his May 2017 meeting with former Vice President Joe Biden at the Beverly Hilton in an interview with FOX News host Tucker Carlson.  CARLSON: OK, so I want to fast forward to 2017, early May, 2017, and at this point you've agreed to...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## progressive hunter

this is a game changer,,,









						NEW: Justice CONFIRMS open CRIMINAL probe into Hunter Biden, Bobulinski met with 6 FBI agents, evidence reviewed [WATCH!]
					

James Rosen is doing the job that can obviously only be done by journalists who have the mettle to leave the big cable news industry and work where they can actually work.




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Scandal-hit Hunter Biden 'paid baby mama $2.5million' to settle paternity case
					

HUNTER Biden agreed to pay his stripper baby mama $2.5million to settle her paternity case despite claiming to have no income and “significant” debts, it is claimed. Controversy-plagued Hunter, 50,…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## iceberg

Slade would crucify Trump over an anonymous tip.

But yet deny all this because he doesn't want to believe it.


----------



## danielpalos

...thank goodness Hunter is not in public office nor running for public office.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> ...thank goodness Hunter is not in public office nor running for public office.



Yep, not in office, but gets the big bucks of being in office....dumbass.


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...thank goodness Hunter is not in public office nor running for public office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, not in office, but gets the big bucks of being in office....dumbass.
Click to expand...

Private sector jobs?


----------



## theHawk

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Who said laws were broken?  It’s just corruption and selling America out in return for personal gain.  It’s been perfectly legal to fuck our own country over for decades.  That’s how Dems make so much money.  Probably lots of Republicans too.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...thank goodness Hunter is not in public office nor running for public office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, not in office, but gets the big bucks of being in office....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private sector jobs?
Click to expand...


Private sector jobs usually require some type of skill.  Having a Biden last name is not a skill.


----------



## Slade3200

theHawk said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said laws were broken?  It’s just corruption and selling America out in return for personal gain.  It’s been perfectly legal to fuck our own country over for decades.  That’s how Dems make so much money.  Probably lots of Republicans too.
Click to expand...

The accusations being made at about crimes. In the last month Trump himself has called the Biden’s a criminal enterprise amongst other things and his surrogates have gone much much darker. It’s a sad time when our leader stoop to these kind of dishonest actions and tactics to try and win an election.


----------



## theHawk

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said laws were broken?  It’s just corruption and selling America out in return for personal gain.  It’s been perfectly legal to fuck our own country over for decades.  That’s how Dems make so much money.  Probably lots of Republicans too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The accusations being made at about crimes. In the last month Trump himself has called the Biden’s a criminal enterprise amongst other things and his surrogates have gone much much darker. It’s a sad time when our leader stoop to these kind of dishonest actions and tactics to try and win an election.
Click to expand...

Umm, the left have done exactly that to President Trump for the last four years.


----------



## Slade3200

theHawk said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said laws were broken?  It’s just corruption and selling America out in return for personal gain.  It’s been perfectly legal to fuck our own country over for decades.  That’s how Dems make so much money.  Probably lots of Republicans too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The accusations being made at about crimes. In the last month Trump himself has called the Biden’s a criminal enterprise amongst other things and his surrogates have gone much much darker. It’s a sad time when our leader stoop to these kind of dishonest actions and tactics to try and win an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the left have done exactly that to President Trump for the last four years.
Click to expand...

Does that justify Trump doing it back to them?


----------



## progressive hunter

HUGE BREAKING EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden Has a PornHub Account Where He Uploaded His Personal Porn - Including with Family Member
					

The Biden Family wants America to believe that they are the typical hard working American family, but nothing could be further from the truth. Joe Biden said his son Hunter had done “nothing but good things his whole life” per the Daily Mail in a report on Valentine’s day earlier this year: Joe...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## progressive hunter

EXCLUSIVE: National security nightmare of Hunter Biden's laptop
					

Hunter Biden chose to protect his MacBook Pro computer - crammed with what an IT expert last night described as a 'national security nightmare' and 'classic blackmail material'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## progressive hunter

NBC News report says a second Hunter Biden laptop was seized during a DEA raid of former TV doctor's office
					

More laptop intrigue




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Evidence of Biden Payments from China Support Tony Bobulinski and Show the Bidens Made Millions Swindling America
					

The MSM, Democrats and the Biden Campaign are complaining that the Tony Bobulinski story is a lie.  They want Americans to believe that Hunter and Joe Biden are men of character and Bobulinski is the man lacking integrity.  Unfortunately for this corrupt group, we have evidence that proves...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## The Original Tree

The Bidens must be punished


----------



## progressive hunter

The Original Tree said:


> The Bidens must be punished


I highly doubt they will be punished,,

at this point just stopping them here will do and hopefully they spend what money they do have from it they spend on defending it,,,


----------



## The Original Tree

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bidens must be punished
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt they will be punished,,
> 
> at this point just stopping them here will do and hopefully they spend what money they do have from it they spend on defending it,,,
Click to expand...

Well there is Judgment day and Hell.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bidens must be punished
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt they will be punished,,
> 
> at this point just stopping them here will do and hopefully they spend what money they do have from it they spend on defending it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is Judgment day and Hell.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Well this thread is done. All that work attacking the wrong Biden.


----------



## progressive hunter

Joe Biden's Transition Aide Helped Steer $3M to Hunter Biden Firm
					

A top aide to Joe Biden's transition team once helped steer $3 million in taxpayer dollars to a Hunter Biden-linked venture capital firm.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, but this IS a Hunter thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m well aware, I started it last year
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don’t care if you call me a hypocrite. I’d much rather talk about the subject at hand. So if you need to divert to make the point that I’m a hypocrite then can I just concede that argument to you now? State I’m a hypocrite. And then be done with that diversion for future conversations so we can stay on point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are and so is our media and so are FB and Twitter. That’s the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. Life’s tough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it is if you’re a Trump hating Democrat. He is winning a 2nd term now. Ouch.
Click to expand...

He is, huh?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> just have a look.....have a look at that pathetic loser......money for nothing should be his song!
> 
> LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like his corrupt, greedy, demented father
> 
> 
> what a POS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401734
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life Skye, there are much better things to talk about and much better photos to look at than bathtub photos of Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, but this IS a Hunter thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m well aware, I started it last year
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no crime. Lying is not a crime. The crime is hypocrisy. If this were Trump and Don Jr. Twitter and FB would not block this. Colfax and his ilk would believe it and defend it. That’s the crux behind my laughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this story isn’t about Trump and Don Jr. because credible news sources wouldn’t publish this story in the first place. This is coming via Giuliani, Bannon and through the NY Post. Not exactly the A list of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again NYT is not any more or less credible than the NYP and again why would the informant lie? He reported this a year ago, before Biden was the nominee. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The informant said that he was pissed about the impeachment of Trump. Since he is legally blind he can’t confirm that it was actually hunter Biden who dropped off the computer. Yet he took it upon himself to read through the emails and copy the data and then give it to political actors who held it until mid October before an election, which they then leaked to the press.
> 
> It doesn’t get any more obvious than that. Are we supposed to take this crap seriously?! Haha. Can you say yes with a straight face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is biased but that doesn’t change the fact that emails and pictures are legit. Picture says a 1000 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do recognize this as a political hit job right? Not a serious crime or wrong doing??
> 
> This is the exact purpose of the disinformation campaigns that have been spreading all over the place. You get that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yet when it happened to Trump no one cared. During the election or after he won. My issue is the hypocrisy. How many times do I have to repeat that to you? Please tell. How many times must I use the word hypocrisy? Honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if your main complaint is hypocrisy when talking politics then you are in for a lot of complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrisy in people like you, Faun and Colfax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don’t care if you call me a hypocrite. I’d much rather talk about the subject at hand. So if you need to divert to make the point that I’m a hypocrite then can I just concede that argument to you now? State I’m a hypocrite. And then be done with that diversion for future conversations so we can stay on point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are and so is our media and so are FB and Twitter. That’s the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. Life’s tough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it is if you’re a Trump hating Democrat. He is winning a 2nd term now. Ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is, huh?
Click to expand...

Ooops


----------



## progressive hunter

New Senate report purportedly 'confirms' Biden family's business ties to Chinese, Russian governments
					

'The new information is consistent with other records'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## iceberg

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said laws were broken?  It’s just corruption and selling America out in return for personal gain.  It’s been perfectly legal to fuck our own country over for decades.  That’s how Dems make so much money.  Probably lots of Republicans too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The accusations being made at about crimes. In the last month Trump himself has called the Biden’s a criminal enterprise amongst other things and his surrogates have gone much much darker. It’s a sad time when our leader stoop to these kind of dishonest actions and tactics to try and win an election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, the left have done exactly that to President Trump for the last four years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that justify Trump doing it back to them?
Click to expand...

"let me hit you but you better not hit me back!!!"

how old are you again?


----------



## progressive hunter

Majority of voters say special counsel should be initiated to investigate Biden family regarding overseas dealings: poll
					

Nearly one-third of Democrats supported an investigation into the Biden family over reports of corruption




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

EXCLUSIVE: National security nightmare of Hunter Biden's laptop
					

Hunter Biden chose to protect his MacBook Pro computer - crammed with what an IT expert last night described as a 'national security nightmare' and 'classic blackmail material'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## dudmuck

progressive hunter said:


>


how much ya want bet that we see hunter biden's tax returns before we get to see Trumps


----------



## EvilCat Breath

After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.


----------



## progressive hunter

Biden’s transition team admits Hunter Biden under investigation for tax fraud
					

Biden’s transition team has put out a statement from Hunter Biden saying he is being investigated for tax fraud: #HunterBiden “tax affairs” under investigation by US attorney Delaware READ: B…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Flash

Just think of the stupid immoral Useful Idiot Moon Bats that voted for "The Big Guy" after all the information became public about Hunter "Bag Boy" Biden's corruption?

Hunter shouldn't worry.

As soon as The Big Guy takes office all charges will be dropped.

That is just the way the Democrats roll.


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Joe Biden’s BROTHER is also being investigated by the FBI
					

Yesterday we told you about Hunter Biden being investigated for tax fraud. According to Politico, that wasn’t the whole story: The federal investigation into President-elect Joe Biden’s son H…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

REPORT: AG Barr knew about Hunter Biden probes and hid them from Republicans – The Right Scoop
					






					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

VIDEO: Money Trail from Foreign Oligarchs to Hunter Biden Bank Accounts Exposed
					

Peter Schweizer explains the foreign influence peddling scandal engulfing Joe Biden’s 2020 presidential campaign in a new video series by the Government Accountability Institute.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

DOJ Opened Separate Probe into Hunter Biden's Ukraine Dealings
					

The Department of Justice opened a seperate probe into Hunter Biden's foreign business dealings earlier this year.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Turtlesoup

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


What are you smoking---its illegal to extort bribes, abuse the political office of president, and to take Bribes.  There is clearly evidence of all 3 with Biden...........


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Trump Campaign Senior Adviser: Biden Looked at the American People and Lied to Them
					

Trump campaign senior adviser Jason Miller told Fox Business’s “Mornings with Maria Bartiromo” on Friday said former Vice President Joe Biden lied to the American people when he stood on the debate stage denied that his son, Hunter Biden, made any money from China.




					www.cnsnews.com


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.



Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
Click to expand...

how do you know???

many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
Click to expand...


The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.

I stay informed.

*Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
Click to expand...

how do you know???


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
Click to expand...

it wasnt laughed out of court,,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
Click to expand...


It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.

And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.
> 
> And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.
Click to expand...

then you arent well informed,,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.
> 
> And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you arent well informed,,,
Click to expand...


The Supreme Court's 2 sentence reply to Paxton's 154 page turd of a petition says otherwise.

Am I still supposed to 'be patient'.....or have you finally let go of the silly delusion that the courts are going to overthrow the election?


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.
> 
> And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you arent well informed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court's 2 sentence reply to Paxton's turd of a petition says otherwise.
> 
> Am I still supposed to 'be patient'.....or have you finally let go of the silly delusion that the courts are going to overthrow the election?
Click to expand...

I never had delusions,, just waiting for an outcome,,,

now get back on topic and stop trolling the thread,,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.
> 
> And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you arent well informed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court's 2 sentence reply to Paxton's turd of a petition says otherwise.
> 
> Am I still supposed to 'be patient'.....or have you finally let go of the silly delusion that the courts are going to overthrow the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had delusions,, just waiting for an outcome,,,
> 
> now get back on topic and stop trolling the thread,,,
Click to expand...


The outcome was determined around November 7th.


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.
> 
> And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you arent well informed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court's 2 sentence reply to Paxton's turd of a petition says otherwise.
> 
> Am I still supposed to 'be patient'.....or have you finally let go of the silly delusion that the courts are going to overthrow the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had delusions,, just waiting for an outcome,,,
> 
> now get back on topic and stop trolling the thread,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The outcome was determined around November 7th.
Click to expand...

off topic,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.
> 
> And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you arent well informed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court's 2 sentence reply to Paxton's turd of a petition says otherwise.
> 
> Am I still supposed to 'be patient'.....or have you finally let go of the silly delusion that the courts are going to overthrow the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had delusions,, just waiting for an outcome,,,
> 
> now get back on topic and stop trolling the thread,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The outcome was determined around November 7th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> off topic,,
Click to expand...


I gave you my source for my claims that were on topic: that this investigation has been going since 2018. 

You refused to comment on that. That's on you.


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a pause in the investigation for the election the FBI has resumed their Hunter Biden investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been open since 2018. It hasn't amount to much so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know???
> 
> many here have said repeatedly that there wasnt any investigation,,, guess they were wrong,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> I stay informed.
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt laughed out of court,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got a 2 sentence reply from the Supreme Court. It didn't even warrant an in-depth explanation before it summarily dumped.
> 
> And I knew it was coming....because I stay informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you arent well informed,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court's 2 sentence reply to Paxton's turd of a petition says otherwise.
> 
> Am I still supposed to 'be patient'.....or have you finally let go of the silly delusion that the courts are going to overthrow the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had delusions,, just waiting for an outcome,,,
> 
> now get back on topic and stop trolling the thread,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The outcome was determined around November 7th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> off topic,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you my source for my claims that were on topic: that this investigation has been going since 2018.
> 
> You refused to comment on that. That's on you.
Click to expand...

I did comment on it,,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> off topic,,,



Then lets try this again. How did I know that Hunter Biden had been under investigation since 2018?

The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.

_I stay informed._

*Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> off topic,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets try this again. How did I know that Hunter Biden had been under investigation since 2018?
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> _I stay informed._
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
Click to expand...

they only just announced the investigation,,,
and as I said,, many on this thread have said for months that no investigation was happening,,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> off topic,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets try this again. How did I know that Hunter Biden had been under investigation since 2018?
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> _I stay informed._
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they only just announced the investigation,,,
> and as I said,, many on this thread have said for months that no investigation was happening,,,
Click to expand...


And the FBI doesn't have to announce when investigations begin, nor rarely if ever does.

 So why would you assume that it did with Hunter Biden?

As demonstrated by your laughable failure with the Texas petition turd, what OAN and NewsMax are telling you may not be the best source of information on, well, anything. So why would you listen to them on Hunter Biden's investigation?


----------



## progressive hunter

Skylar said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> off topic,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets try this again. How did I know that Hunter Biden had been under investigation since 2018?
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> _I stay informed._
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they only just announced the investigation,,,
> and as I said,, many on this thread have said for months that no investigation was happening,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the FBI doesn't have to announce when investigations begin, nor rarely if ever does.
> 
> So why would you assume that it did with Hunter Biden?
> 
> As demonstrated by your laughable failure with the Texas petition turd, what OAN and NewsMax are telling you may not be the best source of information on, well, anything. So why would you listen to them on Hunter Biden's investigation?
Click to expand...

off topic and reported,,,


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> off topic,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets try this again. How did I know that Hunter Biden had been under investigation since 2018?
> 
> The same way I knew that Texas' petition for leave was a steaming pile of pseudo-legal horseshit that was going to be laughed out of court.
> 
> _I stay informed._
> 
> *Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they only just announced the investigation,,,
> and as I said,, many on this thread have said for months that no investigation was happening,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the FBI doesn't have to announce when investigations begin, nor rarely if ever does.
> 
> So why would you assume that it did with Hunter Biden?
> 
> As demonstrated by your laughable failure with the Texas petition turd, what OAN and NewsMax are telling you may not be the best source of information on, well, anything. So why would you listen to them on Hunter Biden's investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> off topic and reported,,,
Click to expand...


Report away. I'm challenging both your assertions and your sources. 

As mine have been far, far more reliable than yours.

*Investigation into Hunter Biden's "tax affairs" began in 2018*


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Email: Joe Biden, Chinese Business Partner Are 'Office Mates'
					

An email called Hunter Biden; his father, former Vice President Joe Biden; and a Chinese business partner "new office mates." | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Skylar

progressive hunter said:


>



So OAN is your primary source?

No wonder you're so consistently uninformed. 

Again, Hunter Biden has been under 'investigation' since 2018. It hasn't amounted to much.


----------



## progressive hunter

New email reveals Joe and Hunter Biden were “office mates” with Chinese business partner
					

A new email which came out this weekend reveals that Hunter Biden set up an office for the Biden crime family in 2017 and both his father and a Chinese business partner got keys: NEWSMAX – An…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## danielpalos

What was Hunter actually doing that is illegal?


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden in 2017 sent 'best wishes' from 'entire Biden family' to China firm chairman, requested $10M wire
					

Correspondence between Hunter Biden and CEFC Chairman Ye Jianming from 2017 shows President-elect Joe Biden's son extending "best wishes from the entire Biden family," and urging the chairman to "quickly" send a $10 million wire to "properly fund and operate" the Biden joint venture with the...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden associate texts hint at push to ‘get Joe involved,’ make it look like ‘truly family business’
					

Hunter Biden's former business associates were hinting at a push to "get Joe involved" in a joint venture with Chinese Energy Company CEFC and make the venture appear as a "truly family business" to the Chinese, according to text messages obtained and reviewed by Fox News.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## danielpalos

Still not illegal like actual obstruction.  Anything else?


----------



## progressive hunter

“Get Joe involved” – New texts reveal how Biden Crime Family needed Joe’s help with Chinese business dealings
					

New emails have emerged that show the Biden crime family in 2017 asking for Joe to attend a meeting with Chinese business men for their business venture: FOX NEWS – Hunter Biden’s forme…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## danielpalos

progressive hunter said:


> “Get Joe involved” – New texts reveal how Biden Crime Family needed Joe’s help with Chinese business dealings
> 
> 
> New emails have emerged that show the Biden crime family in 2017 asking for Joe to attend a meeting with Chinese business men for their business venture: FOX NEWS – Hunter Biden’s forme…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


Yet, after years only Hunter is being investigated and the right wing has nothing actually illegal to show for it?


----------



## progressive hunter

Judicial Watch on Hunter Biden: 'This Is a RICO Case,' May Involve 'Incoming President of the United States — If He's Installed'
					

"The media still is covering up; they’re pretending it’s a tax issue about Hunter Biden."




					redstate.com


----------



## danielpalos

_As seemingly-incriminating information continues to surface on the Hunter Biden scandal, Judicial Watch President Tom Fitton becomes more and more convinced that Biden family probes are likely building a RICO case involving Joe Biden, himself. You “can’t separate the two,” he said during an appearance on Newsmax TV’s “Spicer & Co.” on Thursday night._

Yes, we can.  Hunter is not in public office nor running for public office.


----------



## progressive hunter

Mystery Chinese Firm Approached Hunter Biden With An Offer Of Charity – And A More Lucrative Pitch
					

In October 2015, a consultant working on behalf of the Chinese energy conglomerate CEFC made an intriguing pitch to Hunter Biden.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Rigby5

danielpalos said:


> _As seemingly-incriminating information continues to surface on the Hunter Biden scandal, Judicial Watch President Tom Fitton becomes more and more convinced that Biden family probes are likely building a RICO case involving Joe Biden, himself. You “can’t separate the two,” he said during an appearance on Newsmax TV’s “Spicer & Co.” on Thursday night._
> 
> Yes, we can.  Hunter is not in public office nor running for public office.



Wrong.
Joe Biden very obviously was demanding that protection of Hunter as he bag man for illegal kickbacks to Joe.
Hunter was not the source or cause of the illegal pay offs.
Obviously Joe was and Hunter was just the way to sign the checks.


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden reportedly still owns a stake in Chinese private equity firm co-owned by the Bank of China
					

In December 2019, Joe Biden pledged that his family would not be involved in overseas business dealings




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## 366h34d

progressive hunter said:


> Hunter Biden reportedly still owns a stake in Chinese private equity firm co-owned by the Bank of China
> 
> 
> In December 2019, Joe Biden pledged that his family would not be involved in overseas business dealings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


if msm and big tech do not report it, it is not true.


----------



## bendog

Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.  

But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Biden Jr. is legit. He's wealthy and more because of his talent.  In other terms, Hunter offers foreign nations, including China a wealth of good looks and knowledge. One has to be a fool to believe they employ he and his dad simply because his dad is a lifelong politician only.


----------



## progressive hunter

Secret Service intervenes in police investigation to protect Hunter Biden after his gun was thrown in the TRASH
					

Politico has a new report out this morning detailing how the Secret Service actually intervened in a police investigation to protect Hunter Biden after his gun was thrown in an outdoor trash can by…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Rigby5

bendog said:


> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.



This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.


----------



## Rigby5

WTH_Progs? said:


> Biden Jr. is legit. He's wealthy and more because of his talent.  In other terms, Hunter offers foreign nations, including China a wealth of good looks and knowledge. One has to be a fool to believe they employ he and his dad simply because his dad is a lifelong politician only.



That is silly.
Hunter not only has ZERO talent, but does not speak their languages and did not even ever go there.
He did absolutely nothing for the Ukraine or China, except that Joe then did for the quid pro quo.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
Click to expand...

_"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
Click to expand...


If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.
Click to expand...

There were no "kickbacks" and even Trump intimated you don't give money to a corrupt country, which was the same philosophy as the Obama administration.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## basquebromance

you know who else had a drug addiction?

Donald Rumsfeld's son Nick.

i just wanted to throw that in here


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> you know who else had a drug addiction?
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld's son Nick.
> 
> i just wanted to throw that in here


not sure what that has to do with the topic??


----------



## basquebromance

progressive hunter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know who else had a drug addiction?
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld's son Nick.
> 
> i just wanted to throw that in here
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what that has to do with the topic??
Click to expand...

i'm just pointing out that both political parties have folks with problems...they've both got problems. big problems


----------



## MadChemist

I worry that Shaun Hannity has Hunter living his head rent free, the same way Trump continues to live in the minds of the left.

And Shaun is causing it to happen to others.


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know who else had a drug addiction?
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld's son Nick.
> 
> i just wanted to throw that in here
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what that has to do with the topic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm just pointing out that both political parties have folks with problems...they've both got problems. big problems
Click to expand...

thats a given but has nothing to do with this topic,,

you should start a thread on that instead of derailing this one,,,


----------



## MadChemist

You never hear of Elizabeth Warren anymore.

She's a liar and a fraud.  Hopefully she starts to fade.

But she is more of a story in my POV.


----------



## progressive hunter

MadChemist said:


> You never hear of Elizabeth Warren anymore.
> 
> She's a liar and a fraud.  Hopefully she starts to fade.
> 
> But she is more of a story in my POV.


then start a thread on her instead of derailing this one,,


----------



## basquebromance

progressive hunter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know who else had a drug addiction?
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld's son Nick.
> 
> i just wanted to throw that in here
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what that has to do with the topic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm just pointing out that both political parties have folks with problems...they've both got problems. big problems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a given but has nothing to do with this topic,,
> 
> you should start a thread on that instead of derailing this one,,,
Click to expand...

you're defending Rumsfeld now?

take about derailing

i have a lot to say about Hunter. stay tuned, my friends


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know who else had a drug addiction?
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld's son Nick.
> 
> i just wanted to throw that in here
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what that has to do with the topic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm just pointing out that both political parties have folks with problems...they've both got problems. big problems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a given but has nothing to do with this topic,,
> 
> you should start a thread on that instead of derailing this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're defending Rumsfeld now?
> 
> take about derailing
> 
> i have a lot to say about Hunter. stay tuned, my friends
Click to expand...

where did I defend him??


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no "kickbacks" and even Trump intimated you don't give money to a corrupt country, which was the same philosophy as the Obama administration.
Click to expand...


Since Hunter Biden had no expertise, did not visit the countries he was being paid by, did not speak their languages, and did absolutely nothing for them, then clearly his high salary was unearned and just a kickback.

There was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, and in fact he was the only person trying to prosecute corruption in the Ukraine.  So then demanding that Shokin was fired was obviously to facilitate corruption, not to reduce it.
By law, if you think a politician is corrupt, then you prove it in court.
You only extort the illegal termination of the inspector general if you have no proof and instead want to prevent them from exposing corruption.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no "kickbacks" and even Trump intimated you don't give money to a corrupt country, which was the same philosophy as the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Hunter Biden had no expertise, did not visit the countries he was being paid by, did not speak their languages, and did absolutely nothing for them, then clearly his high salary was unearned and just a kickback.
> 
> There was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, and in fact he was the only person trying to prosecute corruption in the Ukraine.  So then demanding that Shokin was fired was obviously to facilitate corruption, not to reduce it.
> By law, if you think a politician is corrupt, then you prove it in court.
> You only extort the illegal termination of the inspector general if you have no proof and instead want to prevent them from exposing corruption.
Click to expand...

Your imagination does not prove kickbacks. What is obvious is that Hunter, the son of a U.S. VP, was hired for name recognition. Want proof? You have no proof Joe got any kickbacks from Burisma.

As far as your lie that there was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, there was the year he refused to work with the United Kingdom's investigation into Zlochevsky, followed by the next year where he refused to do anything in regards to Ukraine's investigation into Zlochevsky, as well as prosecutors in his own office getting caught taking bribes, as well as the IMF calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukraine's Rada calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as the U.S. calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukrainians calling for his removal due to corruption.









						Why Poroshenko’s Support for Shokin Is Dangerous
					

On October 31, protesters parked ninety-three cars outside the private residence of Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko to demand that he fire Prosecutor




					www.atlanticcouncil.org
				




And as far as your lie that he was the only one fighting corruption, in reality, he did nothing for two years with regard to multiple investigations into Zlochevsky and Burisma. It was only after he was kicked to the curb that investigations into Zlochevsky finally proceeded,  resulting with some charges dropped and convicted on others.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> Judicial Watch on Hunter Biden: 'This Is a RICO Case,' May Involve 'Incoming President of the United States — If He's Installed'
> 
> 
> "The media still is covering up; they’re pretending it’s a tax issue about Hunter Biden."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


So how does Jo handle his son's illegal gun purchase?
Sends the Secret service to harass the GUN DEALER.


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial Watch on Hunter Biden: 'This Is a RICO Case,' May Involve 'Incoming President of the United States — If He's Installed'
> 
> 
> "The media still is covering up; they’re pretending it’s a tax issue about Hunter Biden."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how does Jo handle his son's illegal gun purchase?
> Sends the Secret service to harass the GUN DEALER.
Click to expand...

thats nothing compared to what he did in the Ukraine,,


----------



## MadChemist

progressive hunter said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hear of Elizabeth Warren anymore.
> 
> She's a liar and a fraud.  Hopefully she starts to fade.
> 
> But she is more of a story in my POV.
> 
> 
> 
> then start a thread on her instead of derailing this one,,
Click to expand...


I was pointing something out.

It was NOT an attempt to derail the thread.

My apologies.


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know who else had a drug addiction?
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld's son Nick.
> 
> i just wanted to throw that in here
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what that has to do with the topic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm just pointing out that both political parties have folks with problems...they've both got problems. big problems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a given but has nothing to do with this topic,,
> 
> you should start a thread on that instead of derailing this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're defending Rumsfeld now?
> 
> take about derailing
> 
> i have a lot to say about Hunter. stay tuned, my friends
Click to expand...

I've been waiting all day for all that stuff you had to say about hunter,,,

when you gonna provide it??


----------



## conserveguy877

Where is Hunter?


----------



## progressive hunter

conserveguy877 said:


> Where is Hunter?











						Joe Biden Brings Hunter Biden for a Ride on Air Force One
					

President Joe Biden welcomed his son Hunter Biden on a trip aboard Air Force One on Friday.




					www.breitbart.com
				




as the article says,, this is the 5th time bidens gone home in less than 2 months,,

gotta be costing the tax payer a lot of money for these trips,,


----------



## conserveguy877

progressive hunter said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Brings Hunter Biden for a Ride on Air Force One
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden welcomed his son Hunter Biden on a trip aboard Air Force One on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the article says,, this is the 5th time bidens gone home in less than 2 months,,
> 
> gotta be costing the tax payer a lot of money for these trips,,
Click to expand...


Crack Force One!


----------



## konradv

MadChemist said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hear of Elizabeth Warren anymore.
> 
> She's a liar and a fraud.  Hopefully she starts to fade.
> 
> But she is more of a story in my POV.
> 
> 
> 
> then start a thread on her instead of derailing this one,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pointing something out.
> 
> It was NOT an attempt to derail the thread.
> 
> My apologies.
Click to expand...

You shouldn't apologize. This isn't his thread.  The OP is the only one with the right to complain.  All PH deserves is an FU.


----------



## AFrench2

bear513 said:


> You fuckers are calling an admitted drunk kicked out of the navy crack addict not corruption?
> 
> 
> .


Hey dude, how would YOU feel if your mom and sibling died in a car accident when you were a kid? You're a heartless jerk.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckers are calling an admitted drunk kicked out of the navy crack addict not corruption?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, how would YOU feel if your mom and sibling died in a car accident when you were a kid? You're a heartless jerk.
Click to expand...

Hey dude, he fucked his niece


----------



## AFrench2

Link?


----------



## progressive hunter

konradv said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hear of Elizabeth Warren anymore.
> 
> She's a liar and a fraud.  Hopefully she starts to fade.
> 
> But she is more of a story in my POV.
> 
> 
> 
> then start a thread on her instead of derailing this one,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pointing something out.
> 
> It was NOT an attempt to derail the thread.
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldn't apologize. This isn't his thread.  The OP is the only one with the right to complain.  All PH deserves is an FU.
Click to expand...

the OP ran and hid because he didnt realize what he started,,


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no "kickbacks" and even Trump intimated you don't give money to a corrupt country, which was the same philosophy as the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Hunter Biden had no expertise, did not visit the countries he was being paid by, did not speak their languages, and did absolutely nothing for them, then clearly his high salary was unearned and just a kickback.
> 
> There was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, and in fact he was the only person trying to prosecute corruption in the Ukraine.  So then demanding that Shokin was fired was obviously to facilitate corruption, not to reduce it.
> By law, if you think a politician is corrupt, then you prove it in court.
> You only extort the illegal termination of the inspector general if you have no proof and instead want to prevent them from exposing corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your imagination does not prove kickbacks. What is obvious is that Hunter, the son of a U.S. VP, was hired for name recognition. Want proof? You have no proof Joe got any kickbacks from Burisma.
> 
> As far as your lie that there was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, there was the year he refused to work with the United Kingdom's investigation into Zlochevsky, followed by the next year where he refused to do anything in regards to Ukraine's investigation into Zlochevsky, as well as prosecutors in his own office getting caught taking bribes, as well as the IMF calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukraine's Rada calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as the U.S. calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukrainians calling for his removal due to corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Poroshenko’s Support for Shokin Is Dangerous
> 
> 
> On October 31, protesters parked ninety-three cars outside the private residence of Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko to demand that he fire Prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlanticcouncil.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as your lie that he was the only one fighting corruption, in reality, he did nothing for two years with regard to multiple investigations into Zlochevsky and Burisma. It was only after he was kicked to the curb that investigations into Zlochevsky finally proceeded,  resulting with some charges dropped and convicted on others.
Click to expand...


That is silly.
Hunter Biden got paid millions for doing nothing, so then it had to be Joe Biden who the money was actually directed at.
Shokin was not allowed to work on the investigation of Zlochevsky because Zlochevsky was stealing oil and gas from the Russians and sharing the profits with the whole government of the Ukraine.
The IMF is about the single most corrupt organization in the world, constantly doing illegal things like economic embargoes of countries like Iran.  That is directly against the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden texts contradict claims Secret Service wasn’t involved in gun case
					

Hunter Biden sent a text message that said the Secret Service responded after his handgun disappeared in 2018 — contradicting the agency’s assertion that it wasn’t involved, The Post has learned. I…




					nypost.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no "kickbacks" and even Trump intimated you don't give money to a corrupt country, which was the same philosophy as the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Hunter Biden had no expertise, did not visit the countries he was being paid by, did not speak their languages, and did absolutely nothing for them, then clearly his high salary was unearned and just a kickback.
> 
> There was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, and in fact he was the only person trying to prosecute corruption in the Ukraine.  So then demanding that Shokin was fired was obviously to facilitate corruption, not to reduce it.
> By law, if you think a politician is corrupt, then you prove it in court.
> You only extort the illegal termination of the inspector general if you have no proof and instead want to prevent them from exposing corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your imagination does not prove kickbacks. What is obvious is that Hunter, the son of a U.S. VP, was hired for name recognition. Want proof? You have no proof Joe got any kickbacks from Burisma.
> 
> As far as your lie that there was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, there was the year he refused to work with the United Kingdom's investigation into Zlochevsky, followed by the next year where he refused to do anything in regards to Ukraine's investigation into Zlochevsky, as well as prosecutors in his own office getting caught taking bribes, as well as the IMF calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukraine's Rada calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as the U.S. calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukrainians calling for his removal due to corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Poroshenko’s Support for Shokin Is Dangerous
> 
> 
> On October 31, protesters parked ninety-three cars outside the private residence of Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko to demand that he fire Prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlanticcouncil.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as your lie that he was the only one fighting corruption, in reality, he did nothing for two years with regard to multiple investigations into Zlochevsky and Burisma. It was only after he was kicked to the curb that investigations into Zlochevsky finally proceeded,  resulting with some charges dropped and convicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Hunter Biden got paid millions for doing nothing, so then it had to be Joe Biden who the money was actually directed at.
> Shokin was not allowed to work on the investigation of Zlochevsky because Zlochevsky was stealing oil and gas from the Russians and sharing the profits with the whole government of the Ukraine.
> The IMF is about the single most corrupt organization in the world, constantly doing illegal things like economic embargoes of countries like Iran.  That is directly against the Geneva Conventions.
Click to expand...

_*"so then it had to be..."*_

*Translation: *_you're making up what follows._

Thanks for playin'.


----------



## Meathead

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


You understand what?! I understand you're an idiot.


----------



## Slade3200

Meathead said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> You understand what?! I understand you're an idiot.
Click to expand...

Haha, is that right?! Good for you


----------



## Care4all

Faun said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no "kickbacks" and even Trump intimated you don't give money to a corrupt country, which was the same philosophy as the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Hunter Biden had no expertise, did not visit the countries he was being paid by, did not speak their languages, and did absolutely nothing for them, then clearly his high salary was unearned and just a kickback.
> 
> There was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, and in fact he was the only person trying to prosecute corruption in the Ukraine.  So then demanding that Shokin was fired was obviously to facilitate corruption, not to reduce it.
> By law, if you think a politician is corrupt, then you prove it in court.
> You only extort the illegal termination of the inspector general if you have no proof and instead want to prevent them from exposing corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your imagination does not prove kickbacks. What is obvious is that Hunter, the son of a U.S. VP, was hired for name recognition. Want proof? You have no proof Joe got any kickbacks from Burisma.
> 
> As far as your lie that there was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, there was the year he refused to work with the United Kingdom's investigation into Zlochevsky, followed by the next year where he refused to do anything in regards to Ukraine's investigation into Zlochevsky, as well as prosecutors in his own office getting caught taking bribes, as well as the IMF calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukraine's Rada calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as the U.S. calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukrainians calling for his removal due to corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Poroshenko’s Support for Shokin Is Dangerous
> 
> 
> On October 31, protesters parked ninety-three cars outside the private residence of Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko to demand that he fire Prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlanticcouncil.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as your lie that he was the only one fighting corruption, in reality, he did nothing for two years with regard to multiple investigations into Zlochevsky and Burisma. It was only after he was kicked to the curb that investigations into Zlochevsky finally proceeded,  resulting with some charges dropped and convicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Hunter Biden got paid millions for doing nothing, so then it had to be Joe Biden who the money was actually directed at.
> Shokin was not allowed to work on the investigation of Zlochevsky because Zlochevsky was stealing oil and gas from the Russians and sharing the profits with the whole government of the Ukraine.
> The IMF is about the single most corrupt organization in the world, constantly doing illegal things like economic embargoes of countries like Iran.  That is directly against the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"so then it had to be..."*_
> 
> *Translation: *_you're making up what follows._
> 
> Thanks for playin'.
Click to expand...

Yep!

Shokin was as crooked as they come!!!!!

The Ukrainian people finally had enough of him with his handling of the crooked Diamond Prosecutor's criminal case.....






						How Ukraine’s old guard killed the prosecution reform
					

On 12 May 2016, the Ukraine's presidential ally Yuriy Lutsenko was appointed to the post of the Prosecutor General. The appointment was made possible by the controversial passing of a law that abolished requirements of a law degree and work experience in the Prosecutor's office, said to be...




					euromaidanpress.com


----------



## Faun

Care4all said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have made that an issue.  And it may be true, at least wiki suggests that.
> 
> But I caution you that nearly every president has sibling investor issues (maybe not Obama) and generally they get tossed under the bus.  Trump simply refused to acknowledge corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not JUST sibling or offspring investor issues.
> Joe Biden specifically demanded that the Inspector General, Shokin, be fired.
> That is incredibly illegal, no matter if Hunter was over paid or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Why would you give money to a country that you think is corrupt?" ~ Donald Trump, 9.23.21_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were expecting the country to give kickbacks to you through your son, then you would want to give US taxpayer money to a country that was corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no "kickbacks" and even Trump intimated you don't give money to a corrupt country, which was the same philosophy as the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Hunter Biden had no expertise, did not visit the countries he was being paid by, did not speak their languages, and did absolutely nothing for them, then clearly his high salary was unearned and just a kickback.
> 
> There was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, and in fact he was the only person trying to prosecute corruption in the Ukraine.  So then demanding that Shokin was fired was obviously to facilitate corruption, not to reduce it.
> By law, if you think a politician is corrupt, then you prove it in court.
> You only extort the illegal termination of the inspector general if you have no proof and instead want to prevent them from exposing corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your imagination does not prove kickbacks. What is obvious is that Hunter, the son of a U.S. VP, was hired for name recognition. Want proof? You have no proof Joe got any kickbacks from Burisma.
> 
> As far as your lie that there was nothing to indicate Shokin was corrupt, there was the year he refused to work with the United Kingdom's investigation into Zlochevsky, followed by the next year where he refused to do anything in regards to Ukraine's investigation into Zlochevsky, as well as prosecutors in his own office getting caught taking bribes, as well as the IMF calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukraine's Rada calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as the U.S. calling for his removal due to corruption, as well as Ukrainians calling for his removal due to corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Poroshenko’s Support for Shokin Is Dangerous
> 
> 
> On October 31, protesters parked ninety-three cars outside the private residence of Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko to demand that he fire Prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlanticcouncil.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as your lie that he was the only one fighting corruption, in reality, he did nothing for two years with regard to multiple investigations into Zlochevsky and Burisma. It was only after he was kicked to the curb that investigations into Zlochevsky finally proceeded,  resulting with some charges dropped and convicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Hunter Biden got paid millions for doing nothing, so then it had to be Joe Biden who the money was actually directed at.
> Shokin was not allowed to work on the investigation of Zlochevsky because Zlochevsky was stealing oil and gas from the Russians and sharing the profits with the whole government of the Ukraine.
> The IMF is about the single most corrupt organization in the world, constantly doing illegal things like economic embargoes of countries like Iran.  That is directly against the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"so then it had to be..."*_
> 
> *Translation: *_you're making up what follows._
> 
> Thanks for playin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Shokin was as crooked as they come!!!!!
> 
> The Ukrainian people finally had enough of him with his handling of the crooked Diamond Prosecutor's criminal case.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Ukraine’s old guard killed the prosecution reform
> 
> 
> On 12 May 2016, the Ukraine's presidential ally Yuriy Lutsenko was appointed to the post of the Prosecutor General. The appointment was made possible by the controversial passing of a law that abolished requirements of a law degree and work experience in the Prosecutor's office, said to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euromaidanpress.com
Click to expand...

Of course he was. I even posted articles from before he was fired to show it.

But... rightards gotta tard.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden tells CBS the infamous laptop ‘could be his’ [VIDEO]
					

Everyone knows that the infamous laptop at the center of the New York Post article last October belonged to Hunter Biden. And now he tells CBS that it ‘could be his’: Months after it wa…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?



You ever tire of being wrong Slade?


----------



## Slade3200

WTH_Progs? said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tire of being wrong Slade?
Click to expand...

 Not really as I see being wrong as a hood opportunity to learn and grow... but what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Slade3200 said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tire of being wrong Slade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really as I see being wrong as a hood opportunity to learn and grow... but what exactly are you referring to?
Click to expand...


Learn and grow, really Slade?

I was referring to the ideology pulled over on you, your political preference, and posts.


----------



## Slade3200

WTH_Progs? said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tire of being wrong Slade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really as I see being wrong as a hood opportunity to learn and grow... but what exactly are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn and grow, really Slade?
> 
> I was referring to the ideology pulled over on you, your political preference, and posts.
Click to expand...

Sorry by exactly I meant specifically. What specific point did I make that you think was wrong? And why did I need to spell that out for you? Did you really not understand my question or do I need to keep speaking to you like you’re a first grader?


----------



## dudmuck

progressive hunter said:


> Hunter Biden tells CBS the infamous laptop ‘could be his’ [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that the infamous laptop at the center of the New York Post article last October belonged to Hunter Biden. And now he tells CBS that it ‘could be his’: Months after it wa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Slade3200 said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tire of being wrong Slade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really as I see being wrong as a hood opportunity to learn and grow... but what exactly are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn and grow, really Slade?
> 
> I was referring to the ideology pulled over on you, your political preference, and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry by exactly I meant specifically. What specific point did I make that you think was wrong? And why did I need to spell that out for you? Did you really not understand my question or do I need to keep speaking to you like you’re a first grader?
Click to expand...


You drunk?

I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment *WRONG* is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation *WRONG*. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken* Interesting, yet Trump didn't break and laws and it's easy to conclude you're projecting. *

and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open.  *Proving once again the left are tarded hypocrites & parrots. *

To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign. * WRONG*

To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma? * You have access to the internet.  90% is BS, 10% is worth something, have fun.  Elephant in the room PROG, the ONLY reason the Biden's are wealthy is their political influence overseas.  Unless you're suggesting Hunter & Joe are useful, I wonder what that would be? *


----------



## Slade3200

WTH_Progs? said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tire of being wrong Slade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really as I see being wrong as a hood opportunity to learn and grow... but what exactly are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn and grow, really Slade?
> 
> I was referring to the ideology pulled over on you, your political preference, and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry by exactly I meant specifically. What specific point did I make that you think was wrong? And why did I need to spell that out for you? Did you really not understand my question or do I need to keep speaking to you like you’re a first grader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drunk?
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment *WRONG* is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation *WRONG*. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken* Interesting, yet Trump didn't break and laws and it's easy to conclude you're projecting. *
> 
> and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open.  *Proving once again the left are tarded hypocrites & parrots. *
> 
> To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign. * WRONG*
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma? * You have access to the internet.  90% is BS, 10% is worth something, have fun.  Elephant in the room PROG, the ONLY reason the Biden's are wealthy is their political influence overseas.  Unless you're suggesting Hunter & Joe are useful, I wonder what that would be? *
Click to expand...

Haha. I’m glad you went back to this old OP of mine. It’s amazing how accurate it was and even more amazing that your trying to say the obvious is WRONG.

Rudy tried and drop the Hunter laptop as an October surprise and feed of the Ukraine dirt narrative that drummed up the whole impeachment t fiasco. The public was so tired of the transparent and childish smear campaigns that it all fell flat. But it was obviously a tactic from the start. Pretty damn pathetic


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Slade3200 said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tire of being wrong Slade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really as I see being wrong as a hood opportunity to learn and grow... but what exactly are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn and grow, really Slade?
> 
> I was referring to the ideology pulled over on you, your political preference, and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry by exactly I meant specifically. What specific point did I make that you think was wrong? And why did I need to spell that out for you? Did you really not understand my question or do I need to keep speaking to you like you’re a first grader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drunk?
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment *WRONG* is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation *WRONG*. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken* Interesting, yet Trump didn't break and laws and it's easy to conclude you're projecting. *
> 
> and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open.  *Proving once again the left are tarded hypocrites & parrots. *
> 
> To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign. * WRONG*
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma? * You have access to the internet.  90% is BS, 10% is worth something, have fun.  Elephant in the room PROG, the ONLY reason the Biden's are wealthy is their political influence overseas.  Unless you're suggesting Hunter & Joe are useful, I wonder what that would be? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. I’m glad you went back to this old OP of mine. It’s amazing how accurate it was and even more amazing that your trying to say the obvious is WRONG.
> 
> Rudy tried and drop the Hunter laptop as an October surprise and feed of the Ukraine dirt narrative that drummed up the whole impeachment t fiasco. The public was so tired of the transparent and childish smear campaigns that it all fell flat. But it was obviously a tactic from the start. Pretty damn pathetic
Click to expand...


I didn't go back you fucking idiot, someone else pulled it to the top.  You weren't right about anything, and to date I've never seen otherwise.  What's it like living in your head?


----------



## Slade3200

WTH_Progs? said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tire of being wrong Slade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really as I see being wrong as a hood opportunity to learn and grow... but what exactly are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn and grow, really Slade?
> 
> I was referring to the ideology pulled over on you, your political preference, and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry by exactly I meant specifically. What specific point did I make that you think was wrong? And why did I need to spell that out for you? Did you really not understand my question or do I need to keep speaking to you like you’re a first grader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drunk?
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment *WRONG* is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation *WRONG*. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken* Interesting, yet Trump didn't break and laws and it's easy to conclude you're projecting. *
> 
> and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open.  *Proving once again the left are tarded hypocrites & parrots. *
> 
> To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign. * WRONG*
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma? * You have access to the internet.  90% is BS, 10% is worth something, have fun.  Elephant in the room PROG, the ONLY reason the Biden's are wealthy is their political influence overseas.  Unless you're suggesting Hunter & Joe are useful, I wonder what that would be? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. I’m glad you went back to this old OP of mine. It’s amazing how accurate it was and even more amazing that your trying to say the obvious is WRONG.
> 
> Rudy tried and drop the Hunter laptop as an October surprise and feed of the Ukraine dirt narrative that drummed up the whole impeachment t fiasco. The public was so tired of the transparent and childish smear campaigns that it all fell flat. But it was obviously a tactic from the start. Pretty damn pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go back you fucking idiot, someone else pulled it to the top.  You weren't right about anything, and to date I've never seen otherwise.  What's it like living in your head?
Click to expand...

Haha. This isn’t a partisan thing, just look at the facts. Look at Rudy’s efforts to get dirt in Ukraine... Barr even went out there to look at his claims and didnt do shit. Then a month before the election the Hunter Biden laptop magically drops?! I mean, if I wrote the script it would be rejected because of how absurd the narrative would be. But that’s Trumps playbook. He beat Hillary because of her server... crooked Hillary.... lock her up... he needs to vilify his opponents and that was his attempt to do that to Joe. Some idiots like yourself bought in but for humans with functioning brains we saw exactly what was going on. So yes. Everything in my OP was spot on. Thanks for the trip down memory lane. Sometimes I even impress myself!


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .


----------



## Slade3200

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .
Click to expand...

Haha, plenty of real evidence of crimes according to the right wing propaganda you listen to. Here in the real world we have a process for dealing with crimes. We have law enforcement agencies all of which were lead by people who Trump appointed. Billy Barr nearly pissed himself on a regular basis trying to make excuses for Trump. Yet he never did shit to Biden despite all this evidence you speak of and after flying to Ukraine to vet out Rudy’s sources. That should tell you something genius. You’ve been conned. Wake up


----------



## dudmuck

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

dudmuck said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah that is weird. It’s even weirder that none of them were held to account for any of these “crimes” under the Trump administration. Y’all have been conned and now sound like fools


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Slade3200 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is weird. It’s even weirder that none of them were held to account for any of these “crimes” under the Trump administration. Y’all have been conned and now sound like fools
Click to expand...

You should hear how dumb you guys sound with your insurrection story. That's a great one . No guns .... lol... slay me.


----------



## dudmuck

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is weird. It’s even weirder that none of them were held to account for any of these “crimes” under the Trump administration. Y’all have been conned and now sound like fools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should hear how dumb you guys sound with your insurrection story. That's a great one . No guns .... lol... slay me.
Click to expand...

 23 people have been charged with having deadly or dangerous weapons during the assault


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

dudmuck said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is weird. It’s even weirder that none of them were held to account for any of these “crimes” under the Trump administration. Y’all have been conned and now sound like fools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should hear how dumb you guys sound with your insurrection story. That's a great one . No guns .... lol... slay me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 23 people have been charged with having deadly or dangerous weapons during the assault
Click to expand...

23 you say. Never mind then , they can take down our military ... did they have guns ? Or assault rocks?


----------



## Slade3200

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, this is why the left will never lose . There is no way anyone can be this dumb ,right?  There is plenty of real evidence of the bidens crimes and extortion . It dont matter. They just tell flat out lies, and never ever ever admit they are lies. The whole flock never waver , no matter what.  This is the perfect thread to prove my point . Every single one if them will deny the bidens are crooked. If you can not admit the Clinton's are dirty thieves , you won't admit bidens are crooked.  And they are never satisfied , you can not give an inch .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is weird. It’s even weirder that none of them were held to account for any of these “crimes” under the Trump administration. Y’all have been conned and now sound like fools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should hear how dumb you guys sound with your insurrection story. That's a great one . No guns .... lol... slay me.
Click to expand...

What definition of insurrection are you using? Perhaps you can post it so we can clear up any confusion


----------



## Dragonlady

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?



No one is defending Hunter Biden. The question is why are is the right obsessed with destroying this man?

Biden has nothing to do with the federal government. He was employed by a private company in a foreign country having nothing to do with USA. Last but not least, Hunter Biden broke no laws. 

Republicans seem to have an obsession with persecuting Democrats who have broken no laws.


----------



## danielpalos

Right wingers are morally challenged?


----------



## progressive hunter

CBS News keeps going further. This time, a softball HUNTER BIDEN interview that suggests laptop scandal a ‘RUMOR!’
					

CBS News is messing up so much I upgraded them to their own Right Scoop tag. From their flat-out leftwing activism in Georgia to their straight up deception about Gov. Ron DeSantis, it’s been…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## danielpalos

Why should anyone take right wingers seriously about morals in abortion threads?


----------



## progressive hunter

The Smartest Guy Joe Biden Knows: Hunter Biden Says He Smoked Parmesan Cheese, Mistaking it For Crack (VIDEO)
					

This is the smartest guy Joe Biden knows. Joe Biden’s deviant spawn Hunter sat down for an interview with CBS Sunday Morning host Tracy Smith to promote his ‘memoir’ Beautiful Things. “I spent more time on my hands and knees picking through rugs, smoking anything that remotely resembled crack...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Had Drugs and Sex With Malia Obama? CONSPIRACY Theory After Leaked Video Surfaces Online
					

Images of Malia's credit card lying next to lines of white powdery substance emerged in December 2019.




					www.ibtimes.sg


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Trump lost so now it’s a non story


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost so now it’s a non story
Click to expand...

Check the date that I posted that


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost so now it’s a non story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check the date that I posted that
Click to expand...

OK but it’s a non story


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost so now it’s a non story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check the date that I posted that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK but it’s a non story
Click to expand...

Cool... why are you posting in the thread then?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost so now it’s a non story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check the date that I posted that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK but it’s a non story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool... why are you posting in the thread then?
Click to expand...

Idk good pt lol


----------



## progressive hunter

Daily Mail exposes Hunter Biden laptop, how he got unauthorized Secret Service protection, made porn films with prostitutes, and much more…
					

The Daily Mail is exposing the contents of Hunter Biden’s laptop today, explaining that forensic experts have verified it indeed belonged to the current president’s son. Here’s ho…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Dragonlady

bear513 said:


> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?



Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
Click to expand...

why are you lying???


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
Click to expand...


The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL


----------



## Dragonlady

kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
Click to expand...


Still not an answer Kaz.  Why are you so incapable of answering simple questions?  Or even displaying decent manners?


----------



## progressive hunter

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer Kaz.  Why are you so incapable of answering simple questions?  Or even displaying decent manners?
Click to expand...



how do you answer when the question is based on a lie??


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer Kaz.  Why are you so incapable of answering simple questions?  Or even displaying decent manners?
Click to expand...


Because unlike the Trump children, Hunter Biden directly used his father's influence to make millions of dollars.  Hunter specifically targeted Ukraine and China, two countries his father had incredible power over and they paid him handsomely for influence.  It's prima facie corruption.  Rather than stopping him, Joe Biden, was completely corrupt.

You wanted an answer, you got it.  Now acknowledge that I answered it.

You won't, which answers your other question why I don't bother with you


----------



## kaz

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer Kaz.  Why are you so incapable of answering simple questions?  Or even displaying decent manners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you answer when the question is based on a lie??
Click to expand...


She thinks because she keeps crashing our house for free dinner and she sleeps in the guest room she gets to vote as a member of the family on where we go out for dinner and vacation


----------



## progressive hunter

kaz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer Kaz.  Why are you so incapable of answering simple questions?  Or even displaying decent manners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you answer when the question is based on a lie??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She thinks because she keeps crashing our house for free dinner and she sleeps in the guest room she gets to vote as a member of the family on where we go out for dinner and vacation
Click to expand...



its typical from childless busy bodies,,,


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> Because unlike the Trump children, Hunter Biden directly used his father's influence to make millions of dollars. Hunter specifically targeted Ukraine and China, two countries his father had incredible power over and they paid him handsomely for influence. It's prima facie corruption. Rather than stopping him, Joe Biden, was completely corrupt.


There’s zero reliable evidence Hunter Biden had any influence on the policy of the United States or even attempted to influence any policy of the United States. 

Without that, there’s no corruption.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unlike the Trump children, Hunter Biden directly used his father's influence to make millions of dollars. Hunter specifically targeted Ukraine and China, two countries his father had incredible power over and they paid him handsomely for influence. It's prima facie corruption. Rather than stopping him, Joe Biden, was completely corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s zero reliable evidence Hunter Biden had any influence on the policy of the United States or even attempted to influence any policy of the United States.
> 
> Without that, there’s no corruption.
Click to expand...

there you go again with your cleverly worded declarations,,,

there is more to political corruption than just that,,,









						Biden, Inc.: How ‘Middle Class’ Joe’s family cashed in on the family name
					

Over his decades in office, the Biden family’s fortunes have closely tracked the former vice president’s political career.




					www.politico.com
				



658


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> there is more to political corruption than just that,,,


This thread is about Hunter Biden.

I used the correct definition of political corruption. People use it inappropriately all the time because it’s scary.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is more to political corruption than just that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Hunter Biden.
> 
> I used the correct definition of political corruption. People use it inappropriately all the time because it’s scary.
Click to expand...

you used it selectively not honestly,,,

but that is your way isnt it,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> you used it selectively not honestly,,,


Nope. Look it up. I’ve used the correct definition.

I don’t misapply words because they sound scary. That’s for the low information people out there.

If you want to call it political corruption, there has to be the exercise of political power. If there was no use of political power for personal gain, it cannot be considered corruption.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you used it selectively not honestly,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Look it up. I’ve used the correct definition.
> 
> I don’t misapply words because they sound scary. That’s for the low information people out there.
> 
> If you want to call it political corruption, there has to be the exercise of political power. If there was no use of political power for personal gain, it cannot be considered corruption.
Click to expand...

I didnt say it wasnt correct,, I said it was dishonest because it changes the context of the issue,,

which is always you agenda,,,

the corruption is with his father that uses his political powers for hunter and other members of his family to create personal gain for them as pointed out in the link I provided and you ignored,,,


----------



## kaz

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unlike the Trump children, Hunter Biden directly used his father's influence to make millions of dollars. Hunter specifically targeted Ukraine and China, two countries his father had incredible power over and they paid him handsomely for influence. It's prima facie corruption. Rather than stopping him, Joe Biden, was completely corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s zero reliable evidence Hunter Biden had any influence on the policy of the United States or even attempted to influence any policy of the United States.
> 
> Without that, there’s no corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there you go again with your cleverly worded declarations,,,
> 
> there is more to political corruption than just that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden, Inc.: How ‘Middle Class’ Joe’s family cashed in on the family name
> 
> 
> Over his decades in office, the Biden family’s fortunes have closely tracked the former vice president’s political career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 658
Click to expand...


For anyone in the world except a Democrat politician or a third world corrupt dictatorship, Hunter profiting from business deals where his father has the direct power Joe did over Ukraine and China, both of them would be in jail now


----------



## Dragonlady

kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer Kaz.  Why are you so incapable of answering simple questions?  Or even displaying decent manners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike the Trump children, Hunter Biden directly used his father's influence to make millions of dollars.  Hunter specifically targeted Ukraine and China, two countries his father had incredible power over and they paid him handsomely for influence.  It's prima facie corruption.  Rather than stopping him, Joe Biden, was completely corrupt.
> 
> You wanted an answer, you got it.  Now acknowledge that I answered it.
> 
> You won't, which answers your other question why I don't bother with you
Click to expand...


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> For anyone in the world except a Democrat politician or a third world corrupt dictatorship, Hunter profiting from business deals where his father has the direct power Joe did over Ukraine and China, both of them would be in jail now


Not really. Not if you actually consider what is and isn't legal. Be dispassionate and consider this objectively.

Hunter isn't in government. He doesn't have to explain to anyone what jobs he takes or why he takes them. The law can't prevent him from engaging in a business arrangement with whomever he wants, just like any other individual.

The law can prevent government officials from using government power to benefit themselves or people close to them, but that didn't happen here.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> the corruption is with his father that uses his political powers for hunter and other members of his family to create personal gain for them as pointed out in the link I provided and you ignored,,,


What exactly did Joe Biden do to benefit Hunter BIden? Be specific. No hand waving, generalizations. Be very specific, as if you were writing an indictment of Joe Biden.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone in the world except a Democrat politician or a third world corrupt dictatorship, Hunter profiting from business deals where his father has the direct power Joe did over Ukraine and China, both of them would be in jail now
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Not if you actually consider what is and isn't legal. Be dispassionate and consider this objectively.
> 
> Hunter isn't in government. He doesn't have to explain to anyone what jobs he takes or why he takes them. The law can't prevent him from engaging in a business arrangement with whomever he wants, just like any other individual.
> 
> The law can prevent government officials from using government power to benefit themselves or people close to them, but that didn't happen here.
Click to expand...



more of your cleverly worded deflections,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the corruption is with his father that uses his political powers for hunter and other members of his family to create personal gain for them as pointed out in the link I provided and you ignored,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did Joe Biden do to benefit Hunter BIden? Be specific. No hand waving, generalizations. Be very specific, as if you were writing an indictment of Joe Biden.
Click to expand...

not playing your word games,, we've been through it and youve made it clear youre OK with politicians  using their office to benefit their families,,,

well at least dem politicians,,


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
Click to expand...

What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the corruption is with his father that uses his political powers for hunter and other members of his family to create personal gain for them as pointed out in the link I provided and you ignored,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did Joe Biden do to benefit Hunter BIden? Be specific. No hand waving, generalizations. Be very specific, as if you were writing an indictment of Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not playing your word games,, we've been through it and youve made it clear youre OK with politicians  using their office to benefit their families,,,
> 
> well at least dem politicians,,
Click to expand...

That's about as much as I expected.

You don't answer the question because you can't. You can't answer the question because there's no case against Joe Biden.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the corruption is with his father that uses his political powers for hunter and other members of his family to create personal gain for them as pointed out in the link I provided and you ignored,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did Joe Biden do to benefit Hunter BIden? Be specific. No hand waving, generalizations. Be very specific, as if you were writing an indictment of Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not playing your word games,, we've been through it and youve made it clear youre OK with politicians  using their office to benefit their families,,,
> 
> well at least dem politicians,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about as much as I expected.
> 
> You don't answer the question because you can't. You can't answer the question because there's no case against Joe Biden.
Click to expand...



its been answered so many times on this thread it makes it ridiculous to entertain an answer,,,,


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer Kaz.  Why are you so incapable of answering simple questions?  Or even displaying decent manners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike the Trump children, Hunter Biden directly used his father's influence to make millions of dollars.  Hunter specifically targeted Ukraine and China, two countries his father had incredible power over and they paid him handsomely for influence.  It's prima facie corruption.  Rather than stopping him, Joe Biden, was completely corrupt.
> 
> You wanted an answer, you got it.  Now acknowledge that I answered it.
> 
> You won't, which answers your other question why I don't bother with you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you "acknowledged" I answered the question by responding nothing, LOL.    Then you always respond nothing, you just usually use so many more words to do it.

Hunter doing deals and making millions where his FATHER has direct power over them like Ukraine and China is right there corruption.  There is no investigating for quit pro quo.  It IS quid pro quo.

Well, unless you're a corrupt third world dictatorship ... or the son of a Democrat politician ...


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone in the world except a Democrat politician or a third world corrupt dictatorship, Hunter profiting from business deals where his father has the direct power Joe did over Ukraine and China, both of them would be in jail now
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Not if you actually consider what is and isn't legal. Be dispassionate and consider this objectively.
> 
> Hunter isn't in government. He doesn't have to explain to anyone what jobs he takes or why he takes them. The law can't prevent him from engaging in a business arrangement with whomever he wants, just like any other individual.
> 
> The law can prevent government officials from using government power to benefit themselves or people close to them, but that didn't happen here.
Click to expand...


I haven't taken you off ignore yet, but progressive hunter is making me see you.

You're a fucking moron.  It is a DIRECT conflict of interest when your son is making business deals over a relationship YOU manage.  That IS corruption right there.  The son of any CEO or business executive would be fired and likely arrested for fraud, the son of any European politician would be arrested, you'd be dropping a load if it were a Republican.

Again, only a third world despot or a ... Democrat ... would get away with that


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
Click to expand...


Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time


----------



## Mac1958

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the corruption is with his father that uses his political powers for hunter and other members of his family to create personal gain for them as pointed out in the link I provided and you ignored,,,
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did Joe Biden do to benefit Hunter BIden? Be specific. No hand waving, generalizations. Be very specific, as if you were writing an indictment of Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not playing your word games,, we've been through it and youve made it clear youre OK with politicians  using their office to benefit their families,,,
> 
> well at least dem politicians,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about as much as I expected.
> 
> You don't answer the question because you can't. You can't answer the question because there's no case against Joe Biden.
Click to expand...

The alternate universe doesn't provide much in the way of provable facts.  Just talking points.  That's enough.


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
Click to expand...

That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone in the world except a Democrat politician or a third world corrupt dictatorship, Hunter profiting from business deals where his father has the direct power Joe did over Ukraine and China, both of them would be in jail now
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Not if you actually consider what is and isn't legal. Be dispassionate and consider this objectively.
> 
> Hunter isn't in government. He doesn't have to explain to anyone what jobs he takes or why he takes them. The law can't prevent him from engaging in a business arrangement with whomever he wants, just like any other individual.
> 
> The law can prevent government officials from using government power to benefit themselves or people close to them, but that didn't happen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't taken you off ignore yet, but progressive hunter is making me see you.
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  It is a DIRECT conflict of interest when your son is making business deals over a relationship YOU manage.  That IS corruption right there.  The son of any CEO or business executive would be fired and likely arrested for fraud, the son of any European politician would be arrested, you'd be dropping a load if it were a Republican.
> 
> Again, only a third world despot or a ... Democrat ... would get away with that
Click to expand...

Agree it’s a direct conflict of interest, but someone pointed out that it isn’t illegal.

That someone was Trump.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2017/live-updates/trump-white-house/confirmation-hearings-trump-speaks-and-vote-a-rama-analysis-and-updates/fact-check-trumps-claim-that-the-president-cant-have-a-conflict-of-interest/?tid=a_classic-iphone&no_nav=true
		


The law exempts the president and Vice President from conflict of interest laws, which is not the most unreasonable exemption given these people are overseeing literally everything in government and their duties cannot be handed off to others as would happen with someone lower in government.

There is no law against it. Be objective.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> its been answered so many times on this thread it makes it ridiculous to entertain an answer,,,,


Ah, so you’re just being lazy?

And you used the word entertain wrong. I would be entertaining your answer, if you could provide one. Before you reply firing of Shokin, that’s been debunked every single time as there’s zero evidence Burisma or Hunter Biden had any input on that decision and a lot of evidence showing that career state department officials did want him fired for being corrupt and wasting taxpayer money.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its been answered so many times on this thread it makes it ridiculous to entertain an answer,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you’re just being lazy?
> 
> And you used the word entertain wrong. I would be entertaining your answer, if you could provide one. Before you reply firing of Shokin, that’s been debunked every single time as there’s zero evidence Burisma or Hunter Biden had any input on that decision and a lot of evidence showing that career state department officials did want him fired for being corrupt and wasting taxpayer money.
Click to expand...

and once again with lies,,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its been answered so many times on this thread it makes it ridiculous to entertain an answer,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you’re just being lazy?
> 
> And you used the word entertain wrong. I would be entertaining your answer, if you could provide one. Before you reply firing of Shokin, that’s been debunked every single time as there’s zero evidence Burisma or Hunter Biden had any input on that decision and a lot of evidence showing that career state department officials did want him fired for being corrupt and wasting taxpayer money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and once again with lies,,,,
Click to expand...

Once again you left baseless accusations rather than arguments.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its been answered so many times on this thread it makes it ridiculous to entertain an answer,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you’re just being lazy?
> 
> And you used the word entertain wrong. I would be entertaining your answer, if you could provide one. Before you reply firing of Shokin, that’s been debunked every single time as there’s zero evidence Burisma or Hunter Biden had any input on that decision and a lot of evidence showing that career state department officials did want him fired for being corrupt and wasting taxpayer money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and once again with lies,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you left baseless accusations rather than arguments.
Click to expand...



only baseless because you have dbl standards,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its been answered so many times on this thread it makes it ridiculous to entertain an answer,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you’re just being lazy?
> 
> And you used the word entertain wrong. I would be entertaining your answer, if you could provide one. Before you reply firing of Shokin, that’s been debunked every single time as there’s zero evidence Burisma or Hunter Biden had any input on that decision and a lot of evidence showing that career state department officials did want him fired for being corrupt and wasting taxpayer money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and once again with lies,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you left baseless accusations rather than arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only baseless because you have dbl standards,,,
Click to expand...

One standard. You make an accusation, you provide evidence for it. I hold myself to it, you don’t.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
Click to expand...


Still doesn't address what I said


----------



## easyt65

Hunter Biden appeared on the Jimmy Kimmel show last night as part of his POS book tour....once again he had the opportunity to deny all of the scandals, scams, and crimes.  Once again he refused to do so. 

Is the laptop (that has been confirmed by the FBI and Hunter's own lawyer as being his) yours?

*"I DON'T KNOW."*


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
Click to expand...

It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?

What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed? 

You don't know, do you?


----------



## Nostra




----------



## Nostra




----------



## Nostra

It is his laptop, not Putin's.










						What Hunter Biden left OUT of his tell-all memoir revealed
					

Hunter Biden released his 'tell-all' memoir Beautiful Things on Tuesday, but left out shocking details. DailyMail.com can reveal those secrets from contents of his abandoned laptop..




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## 22lcidw

Hunter is the epitome of the ugly American abroad and the spoiled post war Boomer Generation brat that is made worse by being a child of privilege who is criminal himself.


----------



## ColonelAngus

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone in the world except a Democrat politician or a third world corrupt dictatorship, Hunter profiting from business deals where his father has the direct power Joe did over Ukraine and China, both of them would be in jail now
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Not if you actually consider what is and isn't legal. Be dispassionate and consider this objectively.
> 
> Hunter isn't in government. He doesn't have to explain to anyone what jobs he takes or why he takes them. The law can't prevent him from engaging in a business arrangement with whomever he wants, just like any other individual.
> 
> The law can prevent government officials from using government power to benefit themselves or people close to them, but that didn't happen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't taken you off ignore yet, but progressive hunter is making me see you.
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  It is a DIRECT conflict of interest when your son is making business deals over a relationship YOU manage.  That IS corruption right there.  The son of any CEO or business executive would be fired and likely arrested for fraud, the son of any European politician would be arrested, you'd be dropping a load if it were a Republican.
> 
> Again, only a third world despot or a ... Democrat ... would get away with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree it’s a direct conflict of interest, but someone pointed out that it isn’t illegal.
> 
> That someone was Trump.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2017/live-updates/trump-white-house/confirmation-hearings-trump-speaks-and-vote-a-rama-analysis-and-updates/fact-check-trumps-claim-that-the-president-cant-have-a-conflict-of-interest/?tid=a_classic-iphone&no_nav=true
> 
> 
> 
> The law exempts the president and Vice President from conflict of interest laws, which is not the most unreasonable exemption given these people are overseeing literally everything in government and their duties cannot be handed off to others as would happen with someone lower in government.
> 
> There is no law against it. Be objective.
Click to expand...


Congress is not subjected to insider trading laws.  Doesnt seem fair.


----------



## colfax_m

ColonelAngus said:


> Congress is not subjected to insider trading laws. Doesnt seem fair.


Yes, they are subject to insider trading laws. In fact, Chris Collins was convicted of it a few years ago.

Trump granted him a pardon.









						Trump pardons ex-U.S. Rep. Chris Collins, busted for insider trading
					

President Trump pardoned disgraced former Rep. Chris Collins late Tuesday, granting a reprieve to the upstate New York politician who was forced from Congress after he was caught on camera phoning …




					nypost.com


----------



## kaz

ColonelAngus said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone in the world except a Democrat politician or a third world corrupt dictatorship, Hunter profiting from business deals where his father has the direct power Joe did over Ukraine and China, both of them would be in jail now
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Not if you actually consider what is and isn't legal. Be dispassionate and consider this objectively.
> 
> Hunter isn't in government. He doesn't have to explain to anyone what jobs he takes or why he takes them. The law can't prevent him from engaging in a business arrangement with whomever he wants, just like any other individual.
> 
> The law can prevent government officials from using government power to benefit themselves or people close to them, but that didn't happen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't taken you off ignore yet, but progressive hunter is making me see you.
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  It is a DIRECT conflict of interest when your son is making business deals over a relationship YOU manage.  That IS corruption right there.  The son of any CEO or business executive would be fired and likely arrested for fraud, the son of any European politician would be arrested, you'd be dropping a load if it were a Republican.
> 
> Again, only a third world despot or a ... Democrat ... would get away with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree it’s a direct conflict of interest, but someone pointed out that it isn’t illegal.
> 
> That someone was Trump.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2017/live-updates/trump-white-house/confirmation-hearings-trump-speaks-and-vote-a-rama-analysis-and-updates/fact-check-trumps-claim-that-the-president-cant-have-a-conflict-of-interest/?tid=a_classic-iphone&no_nav=true
> 
> 
> 
> The law exempts the president and Vice President from conflict of interest laws, which is not the most unreasonable exemption given these people are overseeing literally everything in government and their duties cannot be handed off to others as would happen with someone lower in government.
> 
> There is no law against it. Be objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congress is not subjected to insider trading laws.  Doesnt seem fair.
Click to expand...


Doesn't change that Joe is corrupt as hell and profited millions through his corruption.

As Democrats pointed out, this is what impeachment is for and congress can impeach the President or in this case the vice President for anything they want.    There was no standard with Trump of "illegal."   Mueller even said there was no evidence he was guilty and the Democrats impeached him anyway.

Now with Biden and actual corruption, suddenly it's fine because it's not against the law.

BTW, they did make insider trading illegal for congress.  Remember how the Senators were investigated for insider trading after their initial Covid briefing.  Though of course nothing happened even though several were clearly guilty


----------



## ColonelAngus

colfax_m said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress is not subjected to insider trading laws. Doesnt seem fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are subject to insider trading laws. In fact, Chris Collins was convicted of it a few years ago.
> 
> Trump granted him a pardon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pardons ex-U.S. Rep. Chris Collins, busted for insider trading
> 
> 
> President Trump pardoned disgraced former Rep. Chris Collins late Tuesday, granting a reprieve to the upstate New York politician who was forced from Congress after he was caught on camera phoning …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
Click to expand...


No, they really are not....and not at all prior to 2012.









						Nancy Pelosi’s Recent Stock Purchase Raises Important Ethics Issues For All Of Congress
					

WASHINGTON, DC – MAY 28: U.S. Speaker of the House Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) speaks during a weekly news conference May 28, 2020 on Capitol Hill in Washington, DC. Speaker Pelosi discussed various topics including the death of George Floyd after being detained by police in Minneapolis, Minnesota...




					www.yahoo.com
				












						2020 congressional insider trading scandal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## colfax_m

ColonelAngus said:


> No, they really are not....and not at all prior to 2012.


Of course they are, as I demonstrated by showing you a conviction of someone who engaged in insider trading. 

Insider trading is actually pretty hard to prove in any context. Your example about the 2020 insider trading scandal is tough to prove in a court, given that COVID was hardly a secret at that time. Nancy Pelosi buying Tesla would be similarly tough to prove given the Biden administration's pledges to support EVs was very public throughout the campaign. It's easy to show that these purchases could be based on public information.

Chris Collins, on the other hand, was given information from the CEO of a pharmaceutical company that their drug had failed and Collins told his family members to sell the stock immediately before that information became public. Furthermore, all of this could be proven in court. It's about as prototypical insider trading as it gets.


----------



## ColonelAngus

colfax_m said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they really are not....and not at all prior to 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are, as I demonstrated by showing you a conviction of someone who engaged in insider trading.
> 
> Insider trading is actually pretty hard to prove in any context. Your example about the 2020 insider trading scandal is tough to prove in a court, given that COVID was hardly a secret at that time. Nancy Pelosi buying Tesla would be similarly tough to prove given the Biden administration's pledges to support EVs was very public throughout the campaign. It's easy to show that these purchases could be based on public information.
> 
> Chris Collins, on the other hand, was given information from the CEO of a pharmaceutical company that their drug had failed and Collins told his family members to sell the stock immediately before that information became public. Furthermore, all of this could be proven in court. It's about as prototypical insider trading as it gets.
Click to expand...


If you think they are punished nearlyas often as they take advantage of insider information, you sre fucking dreaming


Pelosi’s husband?  Fucking please.


----------



## colfax_m

ColonelAngus said:


> If you think they are punished nearlyas often as they take advantage of insider information, you sre fucking dreaming
> 
> Pelosi’s husband? Fucking please.



I think they're punished nearly as often as a case can be proven in court. 

Tell me what insider information Pelosi's husband used? It's not like Biden's stance on EVs was a secret only known to insiders.


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?
> 
> What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed?
> 
> You don't know, do you?
Click to expand...

I read it again. I acknowledged I whiffed and then I asked you if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in and you didn’t answer... are you?


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?
> 
> What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed?
> 
> You don't know, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it again. I acknowledged I whiffed and then I asked you if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in and you didn’t answer... are you?
Click to expand...


I find it odd how leftists are actually unable to read anything you disagree with.    Can't to it.  It's fascinating.

Here's your dilemma.  If you want me to respond to your response, you have to respond to what I said.  Or don't pretend your non-response is in response to what I said and start a new subject.  Those are your choices.  Since you can't read anything you disagree with, I'll point out there is no question mark in that sentence


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?
> 
> What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed?
> 
> You don't know, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it again. I acknowledged I whiffed and then I asked you if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in and you didn’t answer... are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it odd how leftists are actually unable to read anything you disagree with.    Can't to it.  It's fascinating.
> 
> Here's your dilemma.  If you want me to respond to your response, you have to respond to what I said.  Or don't pretend your non-response is in response to what I said and start a new subject.  Those are your choices.  Since you can't read anything you disagree with, I'll point out there is no question mark in that sentence
Click to expand...

I responded to what you said twice. I said i whiffed twice. What more is there to say? I‘ve asked you a question related to my whiff twice now and you’ve dodged it. What’s going on?


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?
> 
> What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed?
> 
> You don't know, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it again. I acknowledged I whiffed and then I asked you if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in and you didn’t answer... are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it odd how leftists are actually unable to read anything you disagree with.    Can't to it.  It's fascinating.
> 
> Here's your dilemma.  If you want me to respond to your response, you have to respond to what I said.  Or don't pretend your non-response is in response to what I said and start a new subject.  Those are your choices.  Since you can't read anything you disagree with, I'll point out there is no question mark in that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to what you said twice. I said i whiffed twice. What more is there to say? I‘ve asked you a question related to my whiff twice now and you’ve dodged it. What’s going on?
Click to expand...


OMG you're stupid.   Responding doesn't mean quoting me then saying words, it means responding to what I said.  You've never remotely acknowledged what I actually said much less addressed it.

Showing again ... you literally can't read anything you disagreed with


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?
> 
> What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed?
> 
> You don't know, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it again. I acknowledged I whiffed and then I asked you if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in and you didn’t answer... are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it odd how leftists are actually unable to read anything you disagree with.    Can't to it.  It's fascinating.
> 
> Here's your dilemma.  If you want me to respond to your response, you have to respond to what I said.  Or don't pretend your non-response is in response to what I said and start a new subject.  Those are your choices.  Since you can't read anything you disagree with, I'll point out there is no question mark in that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to what you said twice. I said i whiffed twice. What more is there to say? I‘ve asked you a question related to my whiff twice now and you’ve dodged it. What’s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.   Responding doesn't mean quoting me then saying words, it means responding to what I said.  You've never remotely acknowledged what I actually said much less addressed it.
> 
> Showing again ... you literally can't read anything you disagreed with
Click to expand...

You said her comments were ironic because she refers to herself not as an American but as a nosey neighbor. I asked what her nationality has to do with it. You said I whiffed and misread your comment. I agreed I whiffed THREE times now. And asked THREE times now if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in on American politics. Youve dodged THREE times now. So how about you stop trying to rag on me for not reading correctly and take your own advice.


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?
> 
> What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed?
> 
> You don't know, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it again. I acknowledged I whiffed and then I asked you if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in and you didn’t answer... are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it odd how leftists are actually unable to read anything you disagree with.    Can't to it.  It's fascinating.
> 
> Here's your dilemma.  If you want me to respond to your response, you have to respond to what I said.  Or don't pretend your non-response is in response to what I said and start a new subject.  Those are your choices.  Since you can't read anything you disagree with, I'll point out there is no question mark in that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to what you said twice. I said i whiffed twice. What more is there to say? I‘ve asked you a question related to my whiff twice now and you’ve dodged it. What’s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.   Responding doesn't mean quoting me then saying words, it means responding to what I said.  You've never remotely acknowledged what I actually said much less addressed it.
> 
> Showing again ... you literally can't read anything you disagreed with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said her comments were ironic because she refers to herself not as an American but as a nosey neighbor. I asked what her nationality has to do with it. You said I whiffed and misread your comment. I agreed I whiffed THREE times now. And asked THREE times now if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in on American politics. Youve dodged THREE times now. So how about you stop trying to rag on me for not reading correctly and take your own advice.
Click to expand...


You're half way there.   But what I said was actually not just that a Canadian would have no opinion at all on the United States as you claimed you "read."  How'd you even get through government schools?   What do words look like to you?  Can you see letters in words you disagree with or are they just blurs to you?


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend a crack whore drunk as Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you attack him relentlessly?  No one has defended him, but the man has broken no laws, and committed no crimes.  So why are you going after him?  What can you possibly hope to gain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony you say that and you're not an American, just our nosy neighbor, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does her nationality have to do with her contributions to these discussions? Nothing. It’s a cheap and low IQ distraction tactic to try and steer the discussion to that. Do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my post again, you whiffed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine, I whiff all the time. You cool with her input then? If yes then we are good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still doesn't address what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It exactly addresses what you said... What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading what I said to her again.   Did you read it?  Can you read?
> 
> What did I ask her?    What irony did I feel the question showed?
> 
> You don't know, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it again. I acknowledged I whiffed and then I asked you if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in and you didn’t answer... are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it odd how leftists are actually unable to read anything you disagree with.    Can't to it.  It's fascinating.
> 
> Here's your dilemma.  If you want me to respond to your response, you have to respond to what I said.  Or don't pretend your non-response is in response to what I said and start a new subject.  Those are your choices.  Since you can't read anything you disagree with, I'll point out there is no question mark in that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to what you said twice. I said i whiffed twice. What more is there to say? I‘ve asked you a question related to my whiff twice now and you’ve dodged it. What’s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.   Responding doesn't mean quoting me then saying words, it means responding to what I said.  You've never remotely acknowledged what I actually said much less addressed it.
> 
> Showing again ... you literally can't read anything you disagreed with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said her comments were ironic because she refers to herself not as an American but as a nosey neighbor. I asked what her nationality has to do with it. You said I whiffed and misread your comment. I agreed I whiffed THREE times now. And asked THREE times now if you’re cool with foreigners weighing in on American politics. Youve dodged THREE times now. So how about you stop trying to rag on me for not reading correctly and take your own advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're half way there.   But what I said was actually not just that a Canadian would have no opinion at all on the United States as you claimed you "read."  How'd you even get through government schools?   What do words look like to you?  Can you see letters in words you disagree with or are they just blurs to you?
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?! You’re still avoiding my question to harp on a statement that I’ve repeatedly acknowledged I misread. What’s your problem?


----------



## progressive hunter

EXCLUSIVE: NY Post’s ‘Smoking Gun’ Hunter Biden Email 100% Authentic, Forensic Analysis Concludes
					

A cybersecurity expert told the Daily Caller News Foundation on Thursday that an email Hunter Biden received in April 2015 from a Burisma executive discussing an introduction to then-Vice President Joe Biden is unquestionably authentic.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

EXCLUSIVE: Republican Senator Demands Answers From WH For Hunter Biden’s Continued Stake In Chinese Firm
					

Republican Montana Sen. Steve Daines sent a letter to President Joe Biden asking him about Hunter Biden's minority stake in a Chinese private equity firm.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

China-Linked Secretary Fed Hunter Oppo Research to Help Father Win
					

A business partner Hunter Biden called "the chief spy of China" assigned to Hunter a secretary who fed him oppo research to help Joe Biden.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

‘Breaking the News’ Reveals: Secret Service Records Show Hunter Biden Took at Least 23 flights Through Joint Base Andrews, Home of Air Force One and Two
					

According to Secret Service travel records, then-Vice President Joe Biden’s son Hunter took 411 trips across 29 countries between 2009 and the middle of 2014, including 23 flights into or out of Joint Base Andrews—home to Air Force One and Air Force Two.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

'Manipulation of elections': Liberal actor rips media, Big Tech for conspiring with Democrats to kill Hunter Biden story 'because they didn't want it to influence the election'
					

World famous liberal actor and comedian Russell Brand is calling out Big Tech, the mainstream media, and the Democratic Party for conspiring to kill the Hunter Biden laptop scandal in order to manipulate the presidential election and get President Donald Trump out of office.What happened? Just...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Report: Then-VP Joe Biden Met with Hunter Biden's Foreign Business Associates
					

Then-Vice President Joe Biden met his son Hunter Biden's business associates from Kazakhstan at DC's Café Milano, despite earlier denials.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

LISTEN: Media-darling Hunter Biden LAUGHING IT UP about racism and MLK, smoking CRACK with Marion Barry
					

Druggie and loser Hunter Biden, who got paid giant paychecks by foreign companies to be a professional Joe Biden’s Son, is under the protection of the media, who denied his laptop was his lap…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## dudmuck

progressive hunter said:


> LISTEN: Media-darling Hunter Biden LAUGHING IT UP about racism and MLK, smoking CRACK with Marion Barry
> 
> 
> Druggie and loser Hunter Biden, who got paid giant paychecks by foreign companies to be a professional Joe Biden’s Son, is under the protection of the media, who denied his laptop was his lap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden used the n-word multiple times, text messages reveal
					

Text messages obtained by DailyMail.com reveal Hunter Biden used the n-word multiple times in casual conversations with his lawyer, George Mesires, who is white.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## progressive hunter

ANALYSIS: There’s A Reason You Probably Haven’t Heard About These New Hunter Biden Stories
					

More than seven months removed from the 2020 election, Hunter Biden’s laptop continues to provide revelations that are unbecoming of himself and his father.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## progressive hunter

CRACK-ing the curious case of Joe Biden, L.A nights, and paying too much for car insura– no wait, for RUSSIAN FANTASY GIRLS
					

Fifteen minutes could save you 15% or more on car insurance, but it won’t save you a dime on Russian ladies of evening. Not from Emerald Fantasy Girls. Not if your last name is Biden and you&…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Penalties for Lying on ATF Form – As Hunter Biden Allegedly Did – Include Fines, Jail Time
					

The punishment for false answers on ATF Form 4473 includes fines up to $250,000 and/or ten years of imprisonment.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

BOMBSHELL: Proof that Joe Biden met with Hunter’s Mexican business associates in VP office in 2014
					

Hunter’s laptop is the gift that keeps on giving, and today’s revelation is pictures and emails that prove crime family boss Joe Biden met with Hunter’s business partners in his V…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

New Emails Raise New Allegations of Influence Peddling By Hunter Biden And Direct Knowledge Of President Biden
					

We have previously discussed the concerted and often embarrassing blackout in the media on stories involving Hunter Biden’s influence peddling during his father’s tenure as Vice Preside…




					jonathanturley.org


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden engaged in some daddy pay care: Devine
					

Hunter Biden’s laptop has revealed yet another excruciating example of how he exploited lucrative grace-and-favor jobs and sweetheart deals facilitated by Joe’s network of connections in Dela…




					nypost.com


----------



## danielpalos

lol.  Right-Wingers are trying to convince us they care about influence peddling.

On the eve of the anniversary of President Donald Trump’s first year in the White House, Public Citizen has published a summary of findings from its research into Trump, with a particular focus on Trump’s swoon toward special interests, destruction of public protections and acts off self-dealing.








						Trump’s First Year: Influence-Peddling, Self-Dealing and Demolishing Safeguards - Public Citizen
					

]]>



					www.citizen.org


----------



## progressive hunter

“Amateur hour” – Obama ethics chief BLASTS Biden WH for helping Hunter profit off Biden’s public service AGAIN
					

The ethics chief in the Obama administration is blasting the Biden White House for hatching a plant to help Hunter Biden sell his artwork for BIG money to anonymous donors, essentially profiting of…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

REVEALED: Delaware US Attorney kept Hunter Biden investigation SECRET during 2020 election
					

It’s been revealed this morning that Delaware’s Trump-nominated US Attorney kept his investigation into Hunter Biden a secret during the 2020 election and even refused to take any actio…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

White House now admits that Hunter Biden will get to MEET the anonymous purchasers of his high-priced ‘artwork’
					

The White House first said that the purchasers of Hunter Biden’s high-priced artwork would be completely anonymous to avoid potential ethical problems, being that he’s the son of the pr…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Obama Ethics Chief tells CNN why Hunter Biden’s artwork scam “sure looks like profiting off the presidency”
					

CNN had Walter Schaub, Obama’s former ethics chief, on today to discuss Hunter Biden’s artwork scam, and he plainly said that it sure looks like the Bidens are trying to profit off the …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

New Video Of Hunter Biden Smoking Crack And Talking With His Dead Brother’s Wife Receive No MSM Attention
					

USA Supreme ^ | 07.25.2021 | Bruce Hoenshell Posted on 7/25/2021, 7:55:53 AM by USA Conservative  Hunter is married to South African filmmaker Melissa Cohen, 32.  The pair wed in May 2019 and their son was born the following year in March 2020.  It is Biden’s second wife after his marriage to...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

“It needs to be told” – Robert Davi to direct upcoming movie about Hunter Biden
					

Robert Davi is doing what he says a very progressive Hollywood won’t do, and that is to make a movie telling the dramatic story of Hunter Biden and his nefarious life that ‘needs to be …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden Says He Lost *ANOTHER* Laptop to Russian Drug Dealers in Naked Pillow Talk
					

Hunter Biden claimed during a post-coital conversation with a woman identified by the Daily Mail as a prostitute that Russian drug dealers stole his laptop (not the one abandoned to a Delaware computer repair shop) during a Vegas bender where he nearly drowned in a hotel hot tub, according to...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

ANALYSIS: Biden’s Big 2050 Green Energy Plan Stands To Benefit Hunter Biden’s Chinese Friends
					

President Joe Biden's proposal for solar energy to power nearly half of the nation's electric grid by 2050 stands to benefit including Hunter Biden's partners.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Lesh

A Myanmar style coup...

In the United States...

That's where Republicans have gone folks


----------



## Rigby5

Lesh said:


> A Myanmar style coup...
> 
> In the United States...
> 
> That's where Republicans have gone folks



And the real question is why the democrats are not talking revolution, after we murdered 3 million Vietnamese, murdered half a million innocent Iraqis, illegally incarcerated millions with "War on Drugs", no public health care, ridiculous tuition charges, illegal mandatory sentences, etc,?
The US government has been totally corrupt since the Spanish American War.


----------



## konradv

Rigby5 said:


> And the real question is why the democrats are not talking revolution, after we murdered 3 million Vietnamese, murdered half a million innocent Iraqis, illegally incarcerated millions with "War on Drugs", no public health care, ridiculous tuition charges, illegal mandatory sentences, etc,?
> The US government has been totally corrupt since the Spanish American War.


This is why.


The Beatles- Revolution


----------



## Rigby5

konradv said:


> This is why.
> 
> 
> The Beatles- Revolution



If you are a millionaire pop star, then yes, of course, everything is going to be all right.


----------



## Coyote

*Heya guys, this thread is heading into uncharted territory.  Let’s get back to Hunter Biden.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Hunter Biden eats the souls of little Chinese Children Xi sent to him as sex slaves and some how his fraud of a father was able to get Russia, China, The Democrat Party, and Dominion to rig a presidential election for him because he is going to be "Good for America".

And he was not more popular than Obama, and did not beat a sitting president that had a record vote for him for the most votes ever cast for a sitting president for re-election.

We are a banana republic now that Democrats have so corrupted the integrity of the vote that not even a forensic audit could determine the real winner, which was President Trump.

Any scumbag that could vote for Joe Biden after knowing what kind of crack head rapist son he raised and knowing how tragically stupid he was, and corrupt Joe is, deserves bad government, high taxes, high gas prices, homelessness, joblessness, and inflation they are getting right now.

Joe Biden is arguably the worst president that ever dishonestly forced his way in to office, and Hunter Biden is bar none the most embarrassing offspring that ever oozed forth from the scum pond of the Biden gene pool.


----------



## BlindBoo

The Original Tree said:


> _Hunter Biden eats the souls of little Chinese Children Xi sent to him as sex slaves_ and some how his fraud of a father was able to get Russia, China, The Democrat Party, and Dominion to rig a presidential election for him because he is going to be "Good for America".



The Neo-GOP are a Hoot.


----------



## konradv

Rigby5 said:


> If you are a millionaire pop star, then yes, of course, everything is going to be all right.


Why am I not surprised my post went right over your head?


----------



## progressive hunter

OH LOOK: Politico reports that Hunter Biden’s laptop is ‘genuine’; also the emails about Ukrainian businessman meeting Biden
					

Politico reported today that Hunter Biden’s laptop has been deemed as ‘genuine’ by someone doing a book on Joe Biden: They even confirm that the now infamous email from a Ukrainia…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Emails: Hunter 'Said He Has Access to Highest Level' of Chinese Govt
					

Hunter Biden's newest purported Libya email dump on Thursday reveals the Biden family's tethers to the "highest level" in Communist China.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Report: Hunter Biden Demanded $2M+ Fees to Unfreeze Libyan Assets
					

Hunter Biden reportedly demanded a $2 million retainer plus "success fees" to unlock Libyan assets frozen by the Obama-Biden administration.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Joe Biden's brother-in-law asked Hunter Biden to help him secure a business license in China, emails show
					

President Joe Biden’s brother-in-law, John Owens, reached out to Hunter Biden in 2014 for help in securing a business license to expand his telemedicine company in China, saying it needed to be "secured very quickly," according to emails obtained by Fox News.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## sartre play

Some parents in America have a drunk addict messed up kid. is this news or more kicking a dead horse.


----------



## progressive hunter

sartre play said:


> Some parents in America have a drunk addict messed up kid. is this news or more kicking a dead horse.


could you be specific??


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

REPORT: Joe Biden could get caught up in the FBI probe of his son Hunter
					

New reports suggest Joe Biden could get caught up or drawn into the FBI probe of his son Hunter: FOX NEWS – A report published Tuesday contends that President Joe Biden could get tied up in t…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Report: Hunter Profited from Joe Biden Losing Energy Race with China
					

Hunter Biden profited from helping a Chinese firm acquire cobalt mines from an American company, according to a new report released.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Emails: Hunter Biden Is ‘True Sheikh of Washington’
					

Hunter Biden was reportedly praised as the “True sheikh of Washington” by former British SAS officer James Gilliar.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

INVESTIGATION: Hunter Biden Had Tentacles In Dark Corners Of the World Far Beyond China, Ukraine | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## konradv

progressive hunter said:


> Report: Hunter Profited from Joe Biden Losing Energy Race with China
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited from helping a Chinese firm acquire cobalt mines from an American company, according to a new report released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com





progressive hunter said:


> Emails: Hunter Biden Is ‘True Sheikh of Washington’
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden was reportedly praised as the “True sheikh of Washington” by former British SAS officer James Gilliar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com





progressive hunter said:


> INVESTIGATION: Hunter Biden Had Tentacles In Dark Corners Of the World Far Beyond China, Ukraine | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com


**YAWN**


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						The Hunter Connection? Kazakh Security Chief Arrested For Treason Was "Close Friends" With Bidens | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden, former Joe Biden adviser invested in Chinese company with ties to Communist Party, NBA China: Leaked emails
					

A new report claimed that Hunter Biden and a former aide to Joe Biden invested in a Chinese company with ties to the Chinese Communist Party. In 2009, U.S. investment firm Rosemont Seneca Partners was founded by Hunter Biden, son of President Joe Biden; Christopher Heinz, stepson of former...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## progressive hunter

Belt and Road Biden: How Hunter Helped China’s Hegemonic Scheme to Overtake the U.S.
					

Some of Hunter Biden’s business deals Chinese Communist Party elites were helpful to the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), China’s colonialist scheme for buying influence across the Third World and luring poor nations into taking loans from Chinese banks they can never repay.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden’s Scandals Are Real News, Like It or Not
					

The mainstream press shouldn’t ignore the president’s son’s questionable business practices.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden tried to broker oil deal between  Kazakhs and China
					

Emails obtained by DailyMail.com show Hunter Biden worked with former Kazakh prime minister Karim Massimov to try to pull off a $120M pipeline deal between China and Kazakhstan.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## The Original Tree

*Daddy Joe got Free Crack Pipes for Hunter Biden!!!!*


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden owed IRS hundreds of thousands of dollars, email shows
					

Hunter Biden, now under investigation for suspected tax fraud, owed a “substantial” amount to the IRS in 2018, apparently for 2017 and prior years when he was receiving regular income from a Ukrainian oligarch and Chinese firms tied to the Communist Party, an email shows.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden’s Ex-Girlfriend Gives Secret Testimony in Tax Probe, Spills the Beans About Hunter’s Lavish Spending Habits
					

Your source for the latest news at home and abroad




					dcweekly.org


----------



## progressive hunter

NY Times makes bombshell admissions about Hunter Biden laptop story it once dismissed
					

The New York Times has finally admitted that the Hunter Biden laptop story is real. What is the background? 	The New York Post ignited controversy in October 2020 after publishing an explosive story about a laptop abandoned at a Delaware computer repair shop. The Post reported the laptop...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## sartre play

Lots of lies and misinformation, (Opinion) if Hunter wasn't the presidents son he would be getting less than 5% of the bad press.  America has Lots of messed up on drugs children with decent parents unable to understand addiction.


----------



## progressive hunter

sartre play said:


> Lots of lies and misinformation, (Opinion) if Hunter wasn't the presidents son he would be getting less than 5% of the bad press.  America has Lots of messed up on drugs children with decent parents unable to understand addiction.


hes not only the son of the president but that president facilitated his employment/actions with foreign countries while in office,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sartre play said:


> Lots of lies and misinformation, (Opinion) if Hunter wasn't the presidents son he would be getting less than 5% of the bad press.  America has Lots of messed up on drugs children with decent parents unable to understand addiction.


My son never was a drug addict, nor got bribes from numerous entities for me to do their bidding.


----------



## Slade3200

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My son never was a drug addict, nor got bribes from numerous entities for me to do their bidding.


You should be very proud


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## JustAGuy1

konradv said:


> **YAWN**



Perhaps you'd let him date your daughter?


----------



## progressive hunter

Looking back at MSM excuses for not covering Hunter Biden laptop story is AMAZING
					

Earlier today we told you that the New York Times admitted in their post about Hunter Biden that the laptop had been authenticated by people familiar with it. Since then people have been tweeting r…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## konradv

JustAGuy1 said:


> Perhaps you'd let him date your daughter?


What bearing would that have on anything?  If the woman was raised right, one would have to respect her decision, not to mention she might kick her old man’s ass for suggesting she could only date someone if I “let” her.


----------



## JustAGuy1

konradv said:


> What bearing would that have on anything?  If the woman was raised right, one would have to respect her decision, not to mention she might kick her old man’s ass for suggesting she could only date someone if I “let” her.



If she were dating a guy like that she wasn't raised right.


----------



## konradv

JustAGuy1 said:


> If she were dating a guy like that she wasn't raised right.


If I believed everything said about him here, I wouldn’t be thinking right.  After all, the people saying things about him are the same ones that thought Trump was a good idea.


----------



## progressive hunter

konradv said:


> If I believed everything said about him here, I wouldn’t be thinking right.  After all, the people saying things about him are the same ones that Trump was a good idea.


you mean the NYTs thought trump was a good idea??


----------



## konradv

progressive hunter said:


> you mean the NYTs thought trump was a good idea??


Say what, read English much?


----------



## progressive hunter

konradv said:


> Say what, read English much?


you should maybe read a thread before trying to discredit it,,

you sound like an idiot,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Lawyer for mother of Hunter Biden's child expects him to be indicted after he handed over 'significant amount' of 'problematic' financial records to feds
					

The lawyer for the mother of one of Hunter Biden's children expects President Joe Biden's son to be indicted for tax fraud."I expect him to be indicted," attorney Clint Lancaster said of Hunter Biden during a CNBC interview on Thursday. "Just based on what I saw in his financial records, I would...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## toobfreak

edthecynic said:


> The only documented collusion in the 2016 election was between Tramp and the RNC with Russia.



Link us to where that is documented.


----------



## basquebromance

Bill Barr says:
Me and DNI John Ratcliffe both said in 2020 Hunter laptop Story was Not Russian Disinformation

The News and Social Media completely ignored it continuing with the Russian Disinformation Line


----------



## Flash




----------



## progressive hunter

EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden Bio Firm Partnered With Ukrainian Researchers ‘Isolating Deadly Pathogens’ Using Funds From Obama's Defense Department.
					

An investment firm directed by Hunter Biden was a lead financial backer of a pandemic tracking and response firm that collaborated on identifying and isolating deadly pathogens in Ukrainian laboratories, receiving funds from the Obama administration's Department of Defense to do so, The National...




					thenationalpulse.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						66% of Americans say Hunter Biden's laptop is an 'important story' and believe Joe was involved
					

What if I told you that Hunter Biden’s laptop has more than just pics. How about financial docs? Financial docs that implicate dozens of Congress people. This runs deep. Y’all are gonna RAGE...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## IamZ

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Lakhota

Is Hunter Biden the new Benghazi?  The latest NaziCon shiny object?


----------



## IamZ

Lakhota said:


> Is Hunter Biden the new Benghazi?  The latest NaziCon shiny object?


🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Turtlesoup

Seawytch said:


> There is more actual evidence that Jim Jordan knew about wrestlers being molested than there is about the Bidens, Ukraine and corruption.


Biden admitted of threatening Ukraine with withholding their money if they didn't immediately fire the prosecutor going after Burisma ON FILM.     Documented Money trail clearly shows crack head Hunter being paid for doing nothing other than being his daddy's bank account holder----and 10% for the big guy is on the laptop.


----------



## Lakhota

IamZ said:


> 🤡🤡🤡



You seem retarded.  Welcome to permanent ignore.  Bye...


----------



## progressive hunter

Check Out Joe Biden's Stunning Jump In Income While His Crack-Smoking Son Was On The Board Of Ukraine's Top Energy Company
					

The contents of Hunter Biden’s laptop have exposed, among other things, the extent to which Hunter Biden personally […]




					100percentfedup.com


----------



## Meathead

Slade3200 said:


> I understand that Trumps last defense against impeachment is going to be proving that there was legit corruption with the Biden/Ukraine situation. Problem is there is no evidence of laws being broken and this is a thing of the past that was out in the open. To me it is obviously a bad PR situation that Trump was looking to exploit in next years campaign.
> 
> To those who think it’s a legit concern... what exactly is left to be discovered about Hunter Biden’s board seat at Burisma?
> 
> Can somebody explain what they are looking for? Or what questions are still unanswered?


Yet another thread that's aged as well as a crack whore.


----------



## Slade3200

Meathead said:


> Yet another thread that's aged as well as a crack whore.


Looks to me like everything I said has held true


----------



## IamZ

Slade3200 said:


> Looks to me like everything I said has held true





So why the phone at 7/11 to talk about Ukraine?


----------



## Theowl32

Aaaand the left continue to defend hunter. They are such jokes. No exceptions


----------



## Puma Punku

It seems that Hunter Biden is , in fact,  one of the most powerful men on this planet. Let that sink in. Hunter has the power to completely blow the lid off of the slimy, stinking, deep state, money grubbing, outright corrupt bullshit that has been going on, involving him, his dad, his uncle, Ukraine, Russia and China...... Again, let that sink in.


----------



## Slade3200

IamZ said:


> View attachment 621256So why the phone at 7/11 to talk about Ukraine?


You tell me… if you’re  accusing somebody of a crime then you need to prove it. There are many reason to want to use burners. Privacy being the primary. They aren’t illegal


----------



## IamZ

Slade3200 said:


> You tell me… if you’re  accusing somebody of a crime then you need to prove it. There are many reason to want to use burners. Privacy being the primary. They aren’t illegal


Privacy from whom?


----------



## Slade3200

IamZ said:


> Privacy from whom?


Whomever is using the phone


----------



## Puma Punku

Some might think that winning an election is winning. Hunter got "busted" due to scrutiny. Joe could have just retired with some dignity. To think that winning the election was good for these two men..or our nation.. is simply nonsensical.


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Hunter Biden Laptop Contains Multiple Department Of Defense ‘Encryption Keys’ With Twenty Plus Year Expiration Dates To Allow Holder Access
					

This gets worse and worse. but then the MSM insisted for months that this wasn't real, that it was Russian disinformation, yadda, yadda, yadda.  Hmmm? The MSM seems to be a font of Russian disinformation though.    This story is developing…  CDMedia has confirmed the Hunter Biden infamous...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Gaetz Submits Hunter's Laptop To Congressional Record, introduces “Spook Who Cried Wolf Resolution” to Strip Security Clearances from Intel Officials
					

If you think the ongoing Matt Gaetz investigation is a nothing burger because it's taking too long, the ongoing Hunter Biden investigation opened six years ago, with the current iteration now in its third year...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## The Original Tree

__





						CIA veteran who signed Hunter Biden laptop letter says he sarcastically claimed credit for 2020 election
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Senators Release Receipts Showing Direct Payments From Foreign Oligarchs To Hunter Biden
					

“There’s no middle man in this transaction. This is $100,000 from what is effectively an arm of the communist Chinese government direct to Hunter Biden.”  FYI - Joe shares the bank account with Hunter. Where are the calls for a special prosecutor? Obviously someone who answers to the president...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Where's Hunter's Laptop?
					

Apparently the FBI doesn't know where Hunter's laptop is. They took it into evidence 3 years ago....and now they can't find it.  When they attempted to have it entered into the congressional record they discovered that nobody knows where it is. Yesterday the FBI claimed they didn't know where it...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

CNN finally reporting on the “very real” and “serious federal crimes” of Hunter Biden under investigation by DOJ
					

CNN is finally covering the “very real” and “serious federal crimes” of Hunter Biden that are being investigated by the DOJ. CNN’s Evan Perez reports this morning that…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

WaPo Admits Hunter Profited $4.8M from Chinese Energy Deal
					

Hunter Biden profited $4.8 million in retainer and consulting fees from a Chinese energy company after 2017, the Washington Post admitted.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Lunden Roberts Speaks Out On Relationship With Hunter Biden
					

The mother of Hunter Biden’s out-of-wedlock child broke her silence about their relationship for the first time since 2019 when she filed for a paternal DNA test, the New York Post reported Wednesday. Lunden Roberts shares a daughter, Navy Joan Roberts, with Biden. She reportedly disavowed her...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Whistleblower who had Hunter Biden’s laptop says he has a MASSIVE trove of deleted emails, photos and videos
					

The whistleblower responsible for giving Hunter Biden’s laptop to Congressmen says he has a massive trove of deleted material from the laptop, including over 80,000 pictures and videos: DAILY…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

CBS News reports on US banks flagging 150 transactions in Hunter and Jim Biden’s global business dealings
					

CBS News reported last night on 150 transactions in Hunter and Jim Biden’s global business dealings that were flagged by US banks as concerning and for further review. Catherine Herridge repo…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Delldude

Oh no....


----------



## Lakhota

I heard that Hunter now lives in Benghazi.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Delldude

Lakhota said:


> I heard that Hunter now lives in Benghazi.



Doubt it, no crackhead Muslims there.


----------



## Delldude

basquebromance said:


>



They're getting multiple heads up info. Possible way to take out daddy.


----------



## toobfreak

progressive hunter said:


> Check Out Joe Biden's Stunning Jump In Income While His Crack-Smoking Son Was On The Board Of Ukraine's Top Energy Company
> 
> 
> The contents of Hunter Biden’s laptop have exposed, among other things, the extent to which Hunter Biden personally […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100percentfedup.com



Seems the Trump Years were very good for Joe, too.


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter’s Swanky Malibu Pad Is Next Door to Celeb Rehab Clinic - Headline USA
					

(John Ransom, Headline USA) A sleuth on Twitter may have done the job that the press refuses to do in discovering that Hunter Biden’s Malibu pad is adjacent to a posh rehab clinic. Perhaps that’s the real reason why Hunter moved to Malibu—so he could attend rehab as a part of his “new-man”...




					headlineusa.com


----------



## Delldude

C'Mon, Man.....



toobfreak said:


> Seems the Trump Years were very good for Joe, too.





progressive hunter said:


> Hunter’s Swanky Malibu Pad Is Next Door to Celeb Rehab Clinic - Headline USA
> 
> 
> (John Ransom, Headline USA) A sleuth on Twitter may have done the job that the press refuses to do in discovering that Hunter Biden’s Malibu pad is adjacent to a posh rehab clinic. Perhaps that’s the real reason why Hunter moved to Malibu—so he could attend rehab as a part of his “new-man”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> headlineusa.com


----------



## toobfreak

Delldude said:


> C'Mon, Man.....



What c'mon?  Look at the data yourself:





Biden's worth shot up after 2016.  Not that Trump had anything to do with it, it must have been Hunter, I was merely making a sarcasm.


----------



## Delldude

toobfreak said:


> What c'mon?  Look at the data yourself:
> 
> View attachment 627611
> 
> Biden's worth shot up after 2016.  Not that Trump had anything to do with it, it must have been Hunter, I was merely making a sarcasm.


Laid the foundation under Obama.....


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## progressive hunter

$54 million in Chinese gifts donated to Penn, home of Biden Center. Ethics watchdog group calls for federal probe into Hunter Biden's deals with China.
					

An ethics watchdog group is calling for the federal government to expand its investigation into Hunter Biden. The group demands that the U.S government also examine tens of millions of anonymous donations from China to the University of Pennsylvania – where there is an academic center named for...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Delldude

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 628859




Looks like He didn't do too good.

Hunter made out, bigly.


----------



## hadit

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 628859


Please, please, please! Let's talk about TRUMP! He's all I can think about! Please stop talking about Quid Pro Joe, I can't defend him.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## progressive hunter

__





						"Miles of evidence tying Joe Biden to Hunter's overseas business deals".
					

This will turn out to be the most corrupt administration in history.  He is obviously compromised.  Can't wait for the "Orange man bad" crowd to show up with nothing.   Fox News contributor Miranda Devine joined "Fox & Friends" Monday to address text messages revealing a conversation about money...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

__





						Hunter Biden’s Laptops Scandal Exposes How Communist Influence Operations Work
					

Hunter Biden’s Laptops Scandal Exposes How Communist  Influence Operations Work One lesson from the ongoing scandal is that it lifted the curtain of foreign governments’ covert influence campaigns in the United States...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Mobster Whitey Bulger's nephew played pivotal role in Hunter Biden's Chinese business dealings, emails show
					

The nephew of infamous mobster James "Whitey" Bulger played a pivotal role in Chinese business ventures with Hunter Biden, according to emails. Jim Bulger – the nephew of the organized crime boss – was the chairman and co-founder of Boston-based Thornton Group LLC. Bulger's advisory firm worked...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Top Hunter Biden business partner made numerous trips to Obama's White House, met with then-Vice President Joe Biden, Barack later appointed him to America's Heritage Abroad Commission: Report
					

A longtime and close business partner of Hunter Biden made numerous trips to the White House while Joe Biden served as vice president, according to a new report. Eric Schwerin – president of the Rosemont Seneca investment fund firm – met with then-Vice President Joe Biden in 2010, according to...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## progressive hunter

BOMBSHELL: Emails reveal Joe Biden paid legal bills for one of Hunter’s deals with communist China
					

The Daily Mail has dropped a bombshell today on Joe Biden, revealing an email from Hunter Biden’s assistant claiming that Daddy Joe paid his legal bills for one of his deals with his China. T…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Nostra

progressive hunter said:


> Top Hunter Biden business partner made numerous trips to Obama's White House, met with then-Vice President Joe Biden, Barack later appointed him to America's Heritage Abroad Commission: Report
> 
> 
> A longtime and close business partner of Hunter Biden made numerous trips to the White House while Joe Biden served as vice president, according to a new report. Eric Schwerin – president of the Rosemont Seneca investment fund firm – met with then-Vice President Joe Biden in 2010, according to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


But....but.....Joe said he never talked to Crackhead about any of his overseas deals. Why would he be hosting Crackhead's business partner numerous times in DC?


----------



## progressive hunter

HA HA HA: Bill Maher mocks cokehead Hunter Biden in Elon Musk joke. RISKY.
					

Bill Maher did a risky joke on his show last night. He made fun of Hunter Biden. As we know, saying unapproved things about Hunter Biden can get you cancelled by the MSM and BigTech and Chris Walla…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

UH OH REPORT: Russian Oligarch Biden hasn’t sanctioned was someone Hunter was courting him for business deal
					

There’s a Russian Oligarch that Joe Biden hasn’t sanctioned yet – one of only a few – and it turns out this same Oligarch was being courted by his son 10 years ago for a bus…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

“Welp.” Laptop store owner John Paul Mac Isaac details first time meeting HUNTER – and reveals younger Biden’s UNBELIEVABLE password
					

This post is about things that Hunter Biden said and did. So, like all things that Hunter Biden does, this requires a major CONTENT WARNING up front. Because even his computer password is explicit …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Report: Hunter Hires Hollywood Attorney for Legal Work, Financial Backing
					

Hunter Biden has hired a big shot Hollywood attorney for legal work and financial backing while he is probed for potential tax fraud.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

NBC News suddenly interested in Hunter Biden’s laptop and here’s what they’ve found…
					

NBC News has suddenly become interested in Hunter Biden’s laptop – the same laptop they and others claimed was Russian disinformation back in 2020 – and are revealing the millions…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

WATCH: RNC video explains how Joe Biden was intimately involved in Hunter’s business dealings
					

The RNC has released a video explaining how Joe Biden was intimately involved in Hunter’s business dealings with photos and texts to back it up. Watch: There’s nothing new, per se, in t…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden's ex-wife says cheating with hookers, an affair with his sister-in-law, and a crack pipe destroyed their marriage in new memoir
					

Hunter Biden went on romps with hookers, cavorted at strip clubs, boozed heavily, and left a crack pipe out in the open, according to a new memoir from his ex-wife.In 1993, Biden married Kathleen Buhle – a self-described woman from a working-class family in Chicago. During their marriage, Biden...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## bendog

DAWG!!!  Trump can only dream of humping his daughter, but this guy .......  bow down to the Trister of the Sistahs


----------



## progressive hunter

Seven NEW Hunter Biden Scandals the Networks Refuse to Report On
					

UPDATE: On the June 14 edition of ABC’s Good Morning America, co-host Amy Robach interviewed Hunter Biden’s ex-wife Kathleen Buhle in a 6 minute, 50 second segment about her new memoir. (See below)




					www.newsbusters.org


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Dragonlady

progressive hunter said:


>



You need help for your obsession.  Reading Questionable Source websites every day looking for more dirt to post on someone that no one gives a flying fuck about, is just laughable.


----------



## progressive hunter

Report: Biden 'unwittingly' wired son Hunter tens of thousands of dollars for Russian prostitutes
					

The so-called "laptop from hell" has revealed yet again that some of Hunter Biden's expensive, hedonistic pursuits were funded by President Joe Biden. According to data uncovered in the laptop, Hunter Biden received tens of thousands of dollars from his father in a very short amount of time...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## progressive hunter

EXCLUSIVE: 'I think you're clear': VOICEMAIL from Joe Biden to Hunter about NY Times report on his Chinese business dealings proves he DID speak ...
					

The more we find out the worse it is. But the lousy and anti-American MSM doesn't care and Congres is a train wreck in the hands of the Democrats.    EXCLUSIVE: 'I think you're clear': VOICEMAIL from Joe Biden to Hunter about NY Times report on his Chinese business dealings proves he DID speak...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> You need help for your obsession.  Reading Questionable Source websites every day looking for more dirt to post on someone that no one gives a flying fuck about, is just laughable.


For someone nobody gives a flying fuck about you sure run to his defense anytime the Crackhead is mocked on this board, Simp.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

REPORT: Joe Biden sold a million barrels of Strategic Oil Reserves to Chinese gas giant with ties to Hunter Biden
					

We reported this morning that Joe Biden has been selling our strategic oil reserves to other countries. Now we learn that a million of those barrels went to a Chinese gas giant that has ties to Hun…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

CBS digs into Hunter, James Biden scandal: Over 150 'concerning' bank transactions
					

CBS News dug into Hunter Biden on Wednesday after featuring pundits who insisted his laptop was "Russian disinformation" in 2020.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Uh-oh. Purported leaked data from Hunter Biden’s devices show SCARY nickname for ol’ Joe.
					

Anonymous posters at 4chan claim this weekend to have cracked the code and gained access to a backup of Hunter Biden’s device data and documents. And it ain’t purty, y’all. Now li…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

New Video Drops Of Hunter Biden Discussing With Hooker Of How Much Crack He Has.
					

From what I've read is that Team Trump is releasing the new videos to the foreign press who's reporting it. Look how filthy the floor is where they're at.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Biden Administration Found to be Withholding Hunter Biden Documents - Headline USA
					

(Headline USA) Ranking Member of the House Oversight Committee Rep. James Comer, R-Ky., sent a letter to U.S. Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen this week alleging that the federal agency is withholding documents that detail the foreign transactions conducted by the president’s son, Hunter Biden.




					headlineusa.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Rep. James Comer claims White House stonewalling bid for Hunter Biden docs
					

Rep. James Comer claimed in a letter to Janet Yellen that the Biden administration may be preventing the release of suspicious activity reports related to Hunter Biden.




					nypost.com


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: Feds weigh possible charges against Hunter Biden as probe reaches ‘critical stage’ [UPDATED]
					

It looks like Joe Biden’s son could be in hot water pretty soon as federal investigators are weighing serious charges against him. The charges could include false statements, as well as tax a…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden's Failure to Register as Foreign Agent Could Mean Prison
					

Hunter Biden reportedly did not register as a foreign agent while making business deals overseas, according to the New York Post.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: FBI whistleblowers reveal widespread effort to DISCREDIT negative information about Hunter Biden
					

Here we go again. Thanks to multiple whistleblowers within the FBI who are said to be ‘highly credible’, we now know that the FBI tried to discredit the negative and probably criminal i…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Peter Schweizer: Americans Have Gone to Jail for Doing Far Less Than What Hunter Biden Has Done
					

Peter Schweizer, Breitbart News Senior Contributor, President of the Government Accountability Institute, and #1 New York Times bestselling author of Red Handed: How American Elites Get Rich Helping China Win, said Hunter Biden is benefiting from a double standard when it comes to his highly...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lesh

The Hunter Biden laptop was supposed to be Roody Ghouliani’s “October Surprise” and it failed miserably 

Get over it


----------



## progressive hunter

Lesh said:


> The Hunter Biden laptop was supposed to be Roody Ghouliani’s “October Surprise” and it failed miserably
> 
> Get over it


so you want us to get over a clear cover up of corruption of a sitting POTUS???

sounds more like you know what happened was wrong and scared it will expose joe for being a foreign asset,,,


----------



## Lesh

progressive hunter said:


> so you want us to get over a clear cover up of corruption of a sitting POTUS???
> 
> sounds more like you know what happened was wrong and scared it will expose joe for being a foreign asset,,,


Get over your fever dreams


----------



## progressive hunter

Lesh said:


> Get over your fever dreams


get over yours,,,


----------



## Lesh

progressive hunter said:


> get over yours,,,


Ahhh
Peewee Herman is alive and well I see


----------



## progressive hunter

Lesh said:


> Ahhh
> Peewee Herman is alive and well I see


what are you so scared about???


----------



## Lesh

progressive hunter said:


> what are you so scared about???


Not Peewee Herman that’s for sure


----------



## basquebromance

Joe Biden put hundreds of thousands of young black men in jail for a scintilla of what Hunter is doing on tape

Joe, lock up Hunter, teach him a lesson, lock him up!


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter

‘Election Interference’: Former Director of National Intelligence blasts FBI quashing Hunter Biden story. ‘We’ve got a real problem.’
					

Former Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe spoke to Tucker Carlson on Friday about the story that Mark Zuckerberg shared with Joe Rogan this week. Zuckerberg revealed that the the FBI …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## MagicMike

easyt65 said:


> One of the biggest fans of COVID-19 and a continued 's=helter-in-place' order has to be Hunter Biden.
> 
> Dead-Beat Biden begged for more time to respond to the Judge's demand that Biden explain missing the court's deadline to turn over evidence / data of ALL sources of income / money / etc... as part of the court case against him for refusing to pay child support to his daughter, the offspring he had as a result of an affair with a Pole Dancer....
> 
> Biden argued that his concern (chuckle) for his pregnant wife during the COVID-19 lock-down was the reason he wanted to continue to ignore the judges order.
> 
> I guess he and his lawyers haven't heard of these called 'computers', the 'internet', 'e-mail', tele-conferencing, fax machines.....
> 
> The USSC is conducting court via telephone, but Deadbeat Dad Hunter can't even e-mail/fax a judge a copy of documents regarding how much money he was paid by a Ukrainian terrorist/criminal and how much the he was paid for sitting on another nation's company's board...
> 
> Stupid....like father, like son.


I move that we do NOT elect Hunter Biden President.
There, problem solved.


----------



## progressive hunter

MagicMike said:


> I move that we do NOT elect Hunter Biden President.
> There, problem solved.


whats him being POTUS got to do with the son of the current POTUS being a foreign agent thats heavily addicted to hard drugs and under age hookers got to do with it??


----------



## MagicMike

progressive hunter said:


> whats him being POTUS got to do with the son of the current POTUS being a foreign agent thats heavily addicted to hard drugs and under age hookers got to do with it??


Nothing.
Just like your exaggerated talking points have zero to do with President Biden.

If you want to talk about literal SPAWN OF HELL let's talk about Trump's little mutants.

Bet those guys didn't bother you at all right?

Double standard much?


----------



## progressive hunter

MagicMike said:


> Nothing.
> Just like your exaggerated talking points have zero to do with President Biden.
> 
> If you want to talk about literal SPAWN OF HELL let's talk about Trump's little mutants.
> 
> Bet those guys didn't bother you at all right?
> 
> Double standard much?


so youre saying a drug addict that likes underage hookers isnt a threat of blackmail??

based on how biden has been soft on china hes already been blackmailed,,,


----------



## ElmerMudd

progressive hunter said:


> BREAKING: Feds weigh possible charges against Hunter Biden as probe reaches ‘critical stage’ [UPDATED]
> 
> 
> It looks like Joe Biden’s son could be in hot water pretty soon as federal investigators are weighing serious charges against him. The charges could include false statements, as well as tax a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


I swear Hunter Biden is a Trump. He is unethical, immoral, crooked narcissist, just like Donald Trump and his kids. Lock them all up.


----------



## MagicMike

progressive hunter said:


> so youre saying a drug addict that likes underage hookers isnt a threat of blackmail??
> 
> based on how biden has been soft on china hes already been blackmailed,,,


Actually this random GOSSIP about Hunter Biden doesn't concern me nearly as much as the kompromat Moscow had (and still has) on Trump while he was serving as 45th POTUS.

Which sheds some light on Trump's motive for stealing U.S. secrets for Vlad right?

I couldn't care less about Hunter because Joe has 10× the character of Trump and could NEVER be used as a tool for Moscow.









						A Theory of Trump Kompromat
					

Why the President is so nice to Vladimir Putin, even when Putin might not want him to be.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## progressive hunter

MagicMike said:


> Actually this random GOSSIP about Hunter Biden doesn't concern me nearly as much as the kompromat Moscow had (and still has) on Trump while he was serving as 45th POTUS.
> 
> Which sheds some light on Trump's motive for stealing U.S. secrets for Vlad right?
> 
> I couldn't care less about Hunter because Joe has 10× the character of Trump and could NEVER be used as a tool for Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Theory of Trump Kompromat
> 
> 
> Why the President is so nice to Vladimir Putin, even when Putin might not want him to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com


its proven fact not gossip,,,


----------



## MagicMike

progressive hunter said:


> its proven fact not gossip,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

MagicMike said:


>


then why do you keep doing it???


----------



## progressive hunter

WATCH: Tony Bobulinski says FBI ignored evidence against Biden AND disgraced Tim Thibault was in charge of his case
					

Tucker Carlson had Tony Bobulinksi on his show tonight and he reveals that the FBI, who interviewed him, completely ignored the shocking evidence against he gave them. And it turns out the disgrace…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Bobulinski Gave FBI Agent, Tim Thibault (not to be confused with Tim Tebow), Information. He Buried It.  Of course he buries it. He’s democrat. By hook and by crook. And nothing will ever come of it. No responsibility required.  Because, it’s a democrat thing


----------



## there4eyeM

So, as an outsider looking in at these situations, are we to believe that both Biden and Trump camps are rife with corruption, only one is, or neither is? There is so much noise connected to these stories that separating facts from propaganda has become extremely difficult. It is easy to believe that most of the things about both sides are true. It is difficult to believe that none of the things are true.
Can anyone shed credible light on this for we who are not ideologically tied to one or the other?


----------



## progressive hunter

there4eyeM said:


> So, as an outsider looking in at these situations, are we to believe that both Biden and Trump camps are rife with corruption, only one is, or neither is? There is so much noise connected to these stories that separating facts from propaganda has become extremely difficult. It is easy to believe that most of the things about both sides are true. It is difficult to believe that none of the things are true.
> Can anyone shed credible light on this for we who are not ideologically tied to one or the other?


what corruption is trump involved in??


----------



## marvin martian

This thread is a wealth of our local lefties repeating the lie that the evidence of Hunter Biden's blatant corruption and crime is "Russian disinformation". Pure gold.


----------



## progressive hunter

BREAKING: The DOJ has the goods against Hunter Biden…
					

The day after Biden said that ‘nobody f***s with a Biden’, it’s being reported that federal agents have the goods against Hunter Biden. The only question that remains is whether t…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Former federal attorney says the bigger implications of Hunter Biden case are being 'swept under the rug'
					

Former federal prosecutor Andrew McCarthy explained Wednesday that President Joe Biden should be concerned about the investigation into his son, Hunter Biden.What is the background? Last week, the Washington Post reported that federal prosecutors believe there is sufficient evidence to bring...




					www.theblaze.com
				













						Investigating Hunter Biden | National Review
					

This is a textbook case for a special counsel.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## MagicMike

progressive hunter said:


> Former federal attorney says the bigger implications of Hunter Biden case are being 'swept under the rug'
> 
> 
> Former federal prosecutor Andrew McCarthy explained Wednesday that President Joe Biden should be concerned about the investigation into his son, Hunter Biden.What is the background? Last week, the Washington Post reported that federal prosecutors believe there is sufficient evidence to bring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Hunter Biden | National Review
> 
> 
> This is a textbook case for a special counsel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com


Yawn.


----------



## progressive hunter

Watch: Here are former CHIEFS of MSM openly admitting to and defending blatant bias on Hunter stories
					

Ex cult leader of MSNBC Phil Griffin and ex Philanderer in Chief of CNN Jeff Zucker had an on-stage slobberfest with ex roll-on deodorant stick Michael Smerconish at last week’s “Un-Con…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Leaked emails reveal Hunter Biden company got A LOT more than $3.5 million from wife of corrupt Moscow mayor…
					

In 2020 it was revealed that Hunter Biden’s company had gotten a $3.5 million dollar check back in 2014 from Yelena Baturina, the wife of a corrupt mayor of Moscow. Now we are learning that w…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Evidence Implicating Hunter Biden in 459 Crimes Was Just Sent to Every Member of Congress | TIMCAST
					

Every single member of the U.S. Congress — both House & Senate — has just received a report chronicling a total of 459 documented violations...




					timcast.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Hunter Biden and uncle earned huge sums from Chinese business deal
					

Chinese businessmen linked to the China's Communist Party and intelligence services plowed almost $11million into a joint venture with Hunter Biden, new bank records show.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## progressive hunter

this is important to hunter biden thread because it proves the government involvment to suppress the hunter biden story and any crimes he did commit,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

WATCH: Republicans unload on the media while announcing their investigation into Joe and Hunter Biden
					

Republicans announced a new investigation today into Hunter Biden and ‘the big guy’, aka Joe Biden, starting with a presentation by Rep James Comer and a followup by Rep. Jim Jordan. Yo…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Report: Secret Service Finds Hunter's Gun Probe Docs It Denied Having
					

The Secret Service has found hundreds of documents it previously denied having in relation to the probe into Hunter's alleged gun violations.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Musk and Tiabbi (FINALLY) begin telling REAL story of what happened with Twitter suppression of Hunter Biden story
					

New Twitter owner Elon Musk announced earlier today his intent to expose what took place behind closed doors at Twitter when they opted to suppress the New York Post’s story, and subsequent n…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

This can’t be a coincidence….
					

A new revelation has emerged of how the Biden crime family may have enriched themselves on taxpayer money using Hunter Biden’s company. In new emails we are learning that Hunter Biden’s…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

FBI and Hunter Biden laptop: #TwitterFiles 7 is LIVE! and daaaang @OliverDarcy must feel like an IDIOT
					

The Twitter Files Part 7 is HERE and once again it’s an utterly damning release, bot for the previous Twitter regime and for the government, the FBI, the Democrats and the MEDIA. And at the e…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## progressive hunter

this is a comprehensive list of the contents on hunters laptop,,






						Marco Polo
					

Exposing corruption and blackmail to drive an American renaissance.




					bidenlaptopreport.marcopolousa.org


----------

